# What Anime have you seen today?



## Reznor (Apr 28, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 28, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 130)
_Chousoku Henkei Gyrozetter_ (Episode 35)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 4)
_Digimon Adventure_ (Episode 22-23)
_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 13)
_Grisaia no Rakuen_ (Episode 2)
_Hello!! Kiniro Mosaic_ (Episode 4)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 409)
_Nisekoi OVA_ (Episode 3) *[/Complete]*
_Pokemon XY_ (Episode 69)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo (TV)_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Nox (Apr 28, 2015)

Kekkai Sensen Episode 1-4


----------



## Saishin (Apr 28, 2015)

Darker than Black Ep 9-10
Arslan Senki/The Heroic Legend of Arslan Ep 1-2

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 28, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Jigen's Gravestone (film)*


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 29, 2015)

Pokemon XY 69
Yu Yu Hakusho 72-74
Digimon Adventure 37-39
Hibike! Euphonium 4
Binbougami ga! 12-13 (*Complete*)
Yojouhan Shinwa Taikei 1-2
Yu-GI-Oh! Arc-V 53


----------



## Naya (Apr 29, 2015)

*Paprika*



thanks for reminding me, Succubus


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2015)

*Today:*

_Digimon Adventure_ (Episode 24)
_Hibike! Euphonium_ (Episode 4)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV)_ (Episode 4)
_Mikagura Gakuen Kumikyoku_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Saishin (Apr 29, 2015)

Kekkai Sensen Ep 4
Arslan Senki / The Heroic Legend of Arslan Ep 3-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2015)

*Today:*

_Digimon Adventure_ (Episode 25)
_Ore Monogatari!!_ (Episode 4)
_Triage X_ (Episode 4)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness OVA_ (Episode 6) *[/Complete]*


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 30, 2015)

Digimon Adventure 40-42
Yojouhan Shinwa Taikei 3-7
Gintama? 4


----------



## Aki-kun (Apr 30, 2015)

_Fairy Tail_ Episode 115-118


----------



## Saishin (Apr 30, 2015)

Tales of Symphonia: tethe'alla hen Ep 4 (finished)
Samurai 7 Ep 19
Fairy Tail Ep 25
Cyborg 009 The Cyborg Soldier Ep 1 (re-watching)


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 30, 2015)

Been watching way too much Hunter x Hunter 2011 anime.

But I do like Gon's transformation scene and Netero vs Meurem.


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 30, 2015)

*A Certain Magical Index II* - Episode 11
*Blood Blockade Battlefront* - Episode 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 1, 2015)

Punch Line 4
Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. Zoku 5
Danna ga Nani wo Itteiru ka Wakaranai Ken 2 Sure-me 5
Digimon Adventure 43-45
Yojouhan Shinwa Taikei 8-11 (*Complete*)
Yojouhan Shinwa Taikei Specials 1-3  (*Complete*)
Yu Yu Hakusho 76-77


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2015)

*Today:*

_Danna ga Nani wo Itteiru ka Wakaranai Ken 2 Sure-me_ (Episode 5)
_Digimon Adventure_ (Episode 26)
_Etotama_ (Episode 4)
_Punchline_ (Episode 4)


----------



## DemonRage (May 1, 2015)

*Just finished:*
Naruto Movie: The Last


----------



## Divine Death (May 1, 2015)

*A Certain Magical Index II* - Episode 12
*Blood Blockade Battlefront* - Episode 3


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 2, 2015)

Digimon Adventure 46-48
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei 1-2
To Love-Ru Darkness 1-2
Lupin III - Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna 1
King of Braves GaoGaigar 1
Shokugeki no Soma 5
Assassination Classroom 15
Nisekoi Season 2 4
JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure: Stardust Crusaders 2nd Season 41
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (TV)_ (Episode 15)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Episode 5)
_Nagato Yuki-chan no Shoushitsu_ (Episode 5)
_Nisekoi S2_ (Episode 4)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Episode 5)
_Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. Zoku_ (Episode 5)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aki-kun (May 2, 2015)

_Fairy Tail_ Episode 119-122


----------



## Mako (May 2, 2015)

*HunterxHunter (2011)* Episodes 33-34
*Kekkai Sensen* Episode 3
*Ninja Slayer the Animation* Episode 2
*Little Busters!* Episode 1
*Gunslinger Stratos* Episode 1
*Fate/Stay Night Unlimited Blade Works 2nd Season* Episode 5


----------



## Divine Death (May 2, 2015)

*Blood Blockade Battlefront* - Episode 4
*Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works* - Episode 17


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 3, 2015)

Digimon Adventure 49-51
To Love-Ru Darkness 3-4
Lupin III - Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna 2
Owari no Seraph 5
Kuroko no Basket S3 17
Plastic Memories 5
Kekkai Sensen 5
Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works S2 5
High School DxD BorN 5
Sidonia no Kishi: Daikyuu Wakusei Seneki 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: Crystal_ (Episode 21)
_Denpa Kyoushi (TV)_ (Episode 5)
_Digimon Adventure_ (Episode 27)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 56)
_Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 5)
_Gunslinger Stratos: The Animation_ (Episode 5)
_Kekkai Sensen_ (Episode 5)
_Owari no Seraph_ (Episode 5)
_Plastic Memories_ (Episode 5)
_Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love Revolutions_ (Episode 5)
_Re-Kan!_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Xeogran (May 3, 2015)

Cardfight!! Vanguard G (Episode 27)
Yu-Gi-Oh! Arc-V (Episode 54)
One Piece (Episode 691)


----------



## DemonRage (May 3, 2015)

Yesterday and Today:
*Ikki Tousen: Great Guardians* (entire season)


----------



## Saishin (May 3, 2015)

Fairy Tail Ep 26
Cyborg 009 The Cyborg Soldier Ep 2 (re-watching)
Rurouni Kenshin Ep 83


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 4, 2015)

Digimon Adventure 52-54 (*Complete*)
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei 3-5
To Love-Ru Darkness 5-6
Lupin III - Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna 3
Grisaia no Rakuen 3
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 4
Ghost in the Shell: Arise – Alternative Architecture 5
Baby Steps 2 5
Arslan Senki 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 131)
_Arslan Senki (TV)_ (Episode 5)
_Baby Steps 2nd Season_ (Episode 5)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G_ (Episode 27)
_Digimon Adventure_ (Episode 28-29)
_High School DxD BorN_ (Episode 5)
_Kuroko no Basket 3rd Season_ (Episode 17)
_Show By Rock!!_ (Episode 5)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 28)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 5, 2015)

Digimon Adventure: Bokura no War Game! (*Complete*)
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei 6-7
To Love-Ru Darkness 7-8
Lupin III - Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna 4-5
Diamond no Ace S2 5
Yu Yu Hakusho 78-79


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2015)

*Today:*


_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 5)
_Digimon Adventure_ (Episode 30-32)
_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 14)
_Grisaia no Rakuen_ (Episode 3)
_Hello!! Kiniro Mosaic_ (Episode 5)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV)_ (Episode 5)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo (TV)_ (Episode 4)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 6, 2015)

Yu-Gi-Oh! Arc-V 54
Hibike! Euphonium 4
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei 8-10, Extra 1-2
To Love-Ru Darkness 9-10
Lupin III - Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna 4-5
Yu Yu Hakusho 80-82


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2015)

*Today:*

_Digimon Adventure_ (Episode 33)
_Hibike! Euphonium_ (Episode 5)
_Mikagura Gakuen Kumikyoku_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2015)

*Today:*

_Digimon Adventure_ (Episode 34)
_Ore Monogatari!!_ (Episode 5)
_Triage X_ (Episode 5)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 7, 2015)

Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei 10-11
To Love-Ru Darkness 11-12 (*Complete*)
Lupin III - Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna 8-10
Yu Yu Hakusho 83-85
Gintama? 270


----------



## Aki-kun (May 7, 2015)

_Gintama?_ Episode 5


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 8, 2015)

Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei 12 (*Complete*)
To Love-Ru Darkness OVA 1-4
Lupin III - Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna 11-13 (*Complete*)
Yu Yu Hakusho 86-87
Punch Line 5
Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. Zoku 6
Danna ga Nani wo Itteiru ka Wakaranai Ken 2 Sure-me 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2015)

*Today:*

_Danna ga Nani wo Itteiru ka Wakaranai Ken 2 Sure-me_ (Episode 6)
_Digimon Adventure_ (Episode 35)
_Etotama_ (Episode 5)
_Punchline_ (Episode 5)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 9, 2015)

Zoku Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei 1
Digimon Adventure The Movie (*Complete*)
To Love-Ru Darkness OVA 5-6 (*Complete*)
Zone of the Enders - Dolores 1
JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure: Stardust Crusaders S2 42
Dungeon ni Deal wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka 6
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu 16
Shokugeki no Soma 6
Nisekoi S2 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (TV)_ (Episode 16)
_Digimon Adventure_ (Episode 36-37)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Episode 6)
_Nagato Yuki-chan no Shoushitsu_ (Episode 6)
_Nisekoi S2_ (Episode 5)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Episode 6)
_Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. Zoku_ (Episode 6)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 10, 2015)

Phoenix 1-2
Fantastic Children 1
Sidonia no Kishi: Daikyuu Wakusei Seneki 5
Kuroko no Basket S3 18
Plastic Memories 6
Kekkai Sensen 6
Fate/Stay Night Unlimited Blade Works S2 18
Highschool DxD BorN 6
Owari no Seraph 6


----------



## Kazuki (May 10, 2015)

*Kekkai Sensen* Episode 6
*Owari no Seraph* Episode 6
*Shokugeki no Souma* Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2015)

*Today:*

_Denpa Kyoushi (TV)_ (Episode 6)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 57)
_Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 6)
_Gunslinger Stratos: The Animation_ (Episode 6)
_Kekkai Sensen_ (Episode 6)
_Owari no Seraph_ (Episode 6)
_Plastic Memories_ (Episode 6)
_Re-Kan!_ (Episode 6)
_Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love Revolutions _ (Episode 6)


----------



## Saishin (May 10, 2015)

Baka to test to shokanju Ep. 12-13 (finished)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 11, 2015)

Phoenix 3-4
Fantastic Children 2
Zoku Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei 2
Yu Yu Hakusho 88-89
Grisaia no Rakuen 4
Arslan Senki 6
Baby Steps 2 6
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 5
Ghost in the Shell: Arise – Alternative Architecture 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2015)

*Today:*


_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 132)
_Arslan Senki (TV)_ (Episode 6)
_Baby Steps 2nd Season_ (Episode 6)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G _(Episode 28)
_Digimon Adventure_ (Episode 38-39)
_Kuroko no Basket 3rd Season_ (Episode 18)
_Show By Rock!!_ (Episode 6)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 29)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 12, 2015)

Phoenix 5-6
Fantastic Children 3-5
Zoku Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei 3
Yu Yu Hakusho 90
Real Drive 1
Diamond no Ace S2 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2015)

*Today:*

_Chousoku Henkei Gyrozetter_ (Episode 36)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 6)
_Grisaia no Rakuen_ (Episode 4)
_Hello!! Kiniro Mosaic_ (Episode 6)
_High School DxD BorN_ (Episode 6)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 410-411)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo (TV)_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Saishin (May 12, 2015)

Arslan Senki / The Heroic Legend of Arslan Ep 5
Samurai 7 Ep 20
Durarara Ep 4 (re-watching)


----------



## Aki-kun (May 12, 2015)

_Fairy Tail_ Episode 123-124


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 13, 2015)

Phoenix 7
Fantastic Children 6-7
Zoku Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei 4
Real Drive 2-3
Yu-Gi-Oh! Arc-V 55
Hibike! Euphonium 6
Dragon Ball Kai (2014) 53
Pokemon XY 70


----------



## heartsutra (May 13, 2015)

Kill La Kill #4, #24 [completed]


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2015)

*Today:*

_Chousoku Henkei Gyrozetter_ (Episode 37)
_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 15)
_Hibike! Euphonium_ (Episode 6)
_Mikagura Gakuen Kumikyoku_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Aki-kun (May 13, 2015)

_Fairy Tail_ Episode 125-128


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 14, 2015)

Phoenix 8-13 (*Complete*)
Fantastic Children 8-9
Zoku Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei 5-6
Gintama? 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2015)

*Today:*

_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV)_ (Episode 6)
_Ore Monogatari!!_ (Episode 6)
_Triage X_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Aki-kun (May 14, 2015)

_Fairy Tail_ Episode 129-132


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 15, 2015)

Fantastic Children 10-12
Zoku Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei 7-8
Punch Line 6
Danna ga Nani wo Itteiru ka Wakaranai Ken 2 Sure-me 7
Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. Zoku 7
Real Drive 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2015)

*Today:*

_Danna ga Nani wo Itteiru ka Wakaranai Ken 2 Sure-me_ (Episode 7)
_Etotama_ (Episode 6)
_Punchline_ (Episode 6)
_Senran Kagura: Estival Versus - Shoujo-tachi no Sentaku_ (Episode 1) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Aki-kun (May 15, 2015)

_Fairy Tail_ Episode 133-136


----------



## Divine Death (May 15, 2015)

_Yesterday:_

Gatchaman - Episodes 16 and 17


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 16, 2015)

Fantastic Children 13
Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's 20-24
Shokugeki no Soma 7
Assassination Classroom 17
JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure: Stardust Crusaders S2 42
Nisekoi S2 2
Dungeon ni Deal wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteriru Darou ka 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (TV)_ (Episode 17)
_Bokura wa Minna Kawaisou: Hajimete no_ *[/Complete]*
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Episode 7)
_Nagato Yuki-chan no Shoushitsu_ (Episode 7)
_Nisekoi S2_ (Episode 6)
_Pokemon XY_ (Episode 70-71)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Episode 7)
_Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. Zoku_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Aki-kun (May 16, 2015)

_Fairy Tail_ Episode 137-144


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 17, 2015)

Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's 25-30
Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso OVA 1
Sidonia no Kishi: Daikyuu Wakusei Seneki 6
Kuroko no Basket 3 19
Kekkai Sensen 7
Fate/Stay Night Unlimited Blade Works 19
Highschool DxD BorN 7
Owari no Seraph 7
Pokemon XY 71


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: Crystal_ (Episode 22)
_Denpa Kyoushi (TV)_ (Episode 7)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 58)
_Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 7)
_Garo: Honoo no Kokuin_ (Episode 1-4)
_Gunslinger Stratos: The Animation_ (Episode 7)
_Kekkai Sensen_ (Episode7)
_Owari no Seraph_ (Episode 7)
_Plastic Memories_ (Episode 7)
_Re-Kan!_ (Episode 7)
_Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love Revolutions _ (Episode 7)
_Yoru no Yatterman_ (Episode 1-2)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 18, 2015)

Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's 31-39
Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monsters 14
Grisaia no Rakuen 5
Yamada-kun to 7-nin to Majo 6
Baby Steps 2 7
Ghost in the Shell: Arise – Alternative Architecture 7
Arslan Senki 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2015)

*Today:*

_Arslan Senki (TV)_ (Episode 7)
_Baby Steps 2nd Season_ (Episode 7)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G_ (Episode 29)
_Garo: Honoo no Kokuin_ (Episode 5-7)
_Kuroko no Basket 3rd Season_ (Episode 19)
_Show By Rock!!_ (Episode 7)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 30)
_Yoru no Yatterman_ (Episode 3-4)


----------



## Aki-kun (May 18, 2015)

_Fairy Tail_ Episode 145-148


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 19, 2015)

Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's 40-46
Diamond no Ace S2 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2015)

*Today:*

_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 7)
_Digimon Adventure_ (Episode 40-41)
_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 16)
_Grisaia no Rakuen_ (Episode 5)
_Hello!! Kiniro Mosaic_ (Episode 7)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 412)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo (TV)_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Aki-kun (May 19, 2015)

_Fairy Tail_ Episode 149-152


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 20, 2015)

Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's 47-55
Yu Yu Hakusho 91-93
Yu-Gi-Oh! Arc-V 56
Pokemon XY 72
Hibike! Euphonium 7
Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monsters Remastered15


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 133)
_Chousoku Henkei Gyrozetter_ (Episode 138)
_Hibike! Euphonium_ (Episode 7)
_Mikagura Gakuen Kumikyoku_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Aki-kun (May 20, 2015)

_Fairy Tail_ Episode 153-156


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2015)

*Today:*

_Digimon Adventure_ (Episode 42)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV)_ (Episode 7)
_Ore Monogatari!!_ (Episode 7)
_Pokemon XY_ (Episode 72)
_Triage X_ (Episode 7)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 21, 2015)

Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's 56-64
Gintama? 7


----------



## Aki-kun (May 21, 2015)

_Naruto_ Episode 1-4


----------



## Divine Death (May 21, 2015)

*Gatchaman* - Episodes 19 and 20


----------



## Mako (May 21, 2015)

*Monogatari Series: Season 2* Episodes 4-10


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 22, 2015)

Yu Yu Hakusho 94
Punch Line 7
Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. Zoku 8
Danna ga Nani wo Itteiru ka Wakaranai Ken 2 Sure-me 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2015)

*Today:*

_Danna ga Nani wo Itteiru ka Wakaranai Ken 2 Sure-me_ (Episode 8)
_Etotama_ (Episode 7)
_Punchline_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Aki-kun (May 22, 2015)

_Naruto_ Episode 5-8


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (TV)_ (Episode 18)
_Digimon Adventure_ (Episode 43)
_Dragon Ball Kai (2014)_ (Episode 39-41)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Episode 8)
_Garo: Honoo no Kokuin_ (Episode 8-10)
_Nagato Yuki-chan no Shoushitsu_ (Episode 8)
_Nisekoi S2_ (Episode 7)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Episode 8)
_Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. Zoku_ (Episode 8)
_Yoru no Yatterman_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Aki-kun (May 23, 2015)

_Naruto_ Episode 9-16


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2015)

*Today:*

_Denpa Kyoushi (TV)_ (Episode 8)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 59)
_Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 8)
_Garo: Honoo no Kokuin_ (Episode 11)
_Gunslinger Stratos: The Animation_ (Episode 8)
_Kekkai Sensen_ (Episode 8)
_Owari no Seraph_ (Episode 8)
_Plastic Memories_ (Episode 8)
_Re-Kan!_ (Episode 8)
_Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love Revolutions_ (Episode 8)
_Yoru no Yatterman_ (Episode 6-8)


----------



## Aki-kun (May 24, 2015)

_Naruto_ Episode 17-21


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 24, 2015)

Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works S2 8
Kekkai Sensen 8
Owari no Seraph 8
Plastic Memories 8
Sidonia no Kishi: Daikyuu Wakusei Seneki 7
Kuroko no Basket 3 20
High School DxD BorN 8
Dragon Ball Kai (2014) 55


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 25, 2015)

Yamada-kun to 7-nin to Majo 7
Ghost in the Shell: Arise – Alternative Architecture 8
Arslan Senki 8
Baby Steps 2 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2015)

*Today:*

_.hack//Roots_ (Episode 1)
_Arslan Senki (TV)_ (Episode 8)
_Baby Steps 2nd Season_ (Episode 8)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G_ (Episode 30)
_Dragon Ball Kai (2014)_ (Episode 42-43)
_Garo: Honoo no Kokuin_ (Episode 12-19)
_Kuroko no Basket 3rd Season_ (Episode 20)
_Show By Rock!!_ (Episode 8)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 31)


----------



## heartsutra (May 25, 2015)

Kaze Tachinu/The Wind Rises
Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica Movie 1: Hajimari no Monogatari


----------



## Aki-kun (May 25, 2015)

_Naruto_ Episode 22-31


----------



## Mako (May 25, 2015)

*Monogatari Series Season 2* Episodes 11-18


----------



## COREYxYEROC (May 25, 2015)

just been working my way through gintama the past couple weeks... it was between that and fairtail.
i decided to go with gintama because i wanted a good laugh... hasnt disappointed me yet and i am currently loving the structue
arcs are only a few episodes so its great for quick viewing... and i really love the characters.
gintoki is already my favorite lead shonen character lmao... and im only 115 episodes in now.

i will watch fairy tail very soon though... fairy tail just started is huge arc so now is a good time to start watching it


----------



## COREYxYEROC (May 25, 2015)

no idea how some of you people can watch multiple anime at a time lol... i guess i get it for weekly ones.
but series that are finished???

i wouldnt be able to do it. AOT for example... that had me hooked and i swear i sat down all day and watched it lol.
the only other time i had that feeling was when i watched HxH and deathnote. pretty much couldnt stop watching.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 26, 2015)

Yamada-kun to 7-nin to Majo OAD 2
Grisaia no Rakuen 8
Diamond no Ace S2 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2015)

*Today:*

_.hack//Roots_ (Episode 2-7)
_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 134)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 8)
_Dragon Ball Kai (2014)_ (Episode 44)
_Garo: Honoo no Kokuin_ (Episode 20-22)
_Grisaia no Rakuen_ (Episode 6)
_Hello!! Kiniro Mosaic_ (Episode 8)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo (TV)_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Mako (May 26, 2015)

COREYxYEROC said:


> no idea how some of you people can watch multiple anime at a time lol... i guess i get it for weekly ones.
> but series that are finished???
> 
> i wouldnt be able to do it. AOT for example... that had me hooked and i swear i sat down all day and watched it lol.
> the only other time i had that feeling was when i watched HxH and deathnote. pretty much couldnt stop watching.



For me, I'd rather watch something that's finished. I always have a hard time keeping up with weekly anime that I'm not really into.

*Monogatari Series Second Season* Episodes 19-24


----------



## Aki-kun (May 26, 2015)

_Naruto_ Episode 32-36


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2015)

*Today:*

_Digimon Adventure_ (Episode 44-45)
_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 17)
_Hibike! Euphonium_ (Episode 8)
_Mikagura Gakuen Kumikyoku_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Aki-kun (May 27, 2015)

_Naruto_ Episode 37-40


----------



## Kelsey (May 27, 2015)

_Kuroko no Basket - Season 2_: 20-25.


----------



## Divine Death (May 27, 2015)

*Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works* - Episodes 18-20

Have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2015)

Gintama?
Yu-Gi-Oh! Arc-V 57
Pokemon XY 73
Hibike! Euphonium 8
Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monsters 16
Dragon Ball Kai 56


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2015)

*Today:*

_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV)_ (Episode 8)
_Ore Monogatari!!_ (Episode 8)
_Triage X_ (Episode 8)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo (OVA)_ (Episode 2) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kelsey (May 28, 2015)

_Cute High Earth Defense Club LOVE!_ - 1-12 [complete]


----------



## heartsutra (May 28, 2015)

Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica Movie 2: Eien no Monogatari
Naruto #414


----------



## Aki-kun (May 28, 2015)

_Naruto_ Episode 41-44


----------



## Divine Death (May 28, 2015)

*A Certain Magical Index II* - Episodes 13-16


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2015)

*Today:*

_Danna ga Nani wo Itteiru ka Wakaranai Ken 2 Sure-me_ (Episode 9)
_Etotama_ (Episode 8)
_Punch Line_ (Episode 8)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 29, 2015)

Danna ga Nani wo Itteiru ka Wakaranai Ken 2 Sure-me 9
Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. Zoku 9
Yu Yu Hakusho 95-96


----------



## Aki-kun (May 29, 2015)

_Naruto_ Episode 45-49


----------



## heartsutra (May 29, 2015)

Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica Movie 3: Hangyaku no Monogatari


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 30, 2015)

JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure: Stardust Crusaders 2nd Season 45
Shokugeki no Soma 9
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu 19
Dungeon ni Deal wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteriru Darou ka 9
Punch Line 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (TV)_ (Episode 19)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Episode 9)
_Nagato Yuki-chan no Shoushitsu_ (Episode 9)
_Nisekoi S2_ (Episode 8)
_Pokemon XY_ (Episode 73)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Episode 9)
_Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. Zoku_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (May 30, 2015)

*A Certain Magical Index II* - Episodes 17-20
*Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works* - Episode 21


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 31, 2015)

Nisekoi S2 8
Kekkai Sensen 9
Kuroko no Basket 3 21
Sidonia no Kishi: Daikyuu Wakusei Seneki 8
Fate/Stay Night Unlimited Blade Works 21
Plastic Memories 9
Owari no Seraph 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2015)

*Today:*

_Denpa Kyoushi (TV)_ (Episode 9)
_Fairy Tail (2014_) (Episode 60)
_Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 9)
_Garo: Honoo no Kokuin_ (Episode 23-24) *[/Complete]*
_Gunslinger Stratos: The Animation_ (Episode 9)
_Kekkai Sensen_ (Episode 9)
_Owari no Seraph_ (Episode 9)
_Plastic Memories_ (Episode 9)
_Re-Kan!_ (Episode 9)
_Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love Revolutions _ (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (May 31, 2015)

*A Certain Magical Index II* - Episodes 21-24 (end)


----------



## Mori (May 31, 2015)

JJBA Stardust Crusaders S2: episodes 42 + 43
Dragonball Z: episodes 1 + 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2015)

*Today:*

_Arslan Senki (TV)_ (Episode 9)
_Baby Steps 2nd Season_ (Episode 9)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G_ (Episode 31)
_High School DxD BorN_ (Episode 7-9)
_Kuroko no Basket 3rd Season_ (Episode 21)
_Sabagebu! Specials_ (Episode 3)
_Show By Rock!!_ (Episode 9)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 32)
_Yoru no Yatterman_ (Episode 9-12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 135)
_Chousoku Henkei Gyrozetter_ (Episode 39)
_Digimon Adventure_ (Episode 46)
_Grisaia no Rakuen_ (Episode 7)
_Hello!! Kiniro Mosaic_ (Episode 9)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo (TV)_ (Episode 8)


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 2, 2015)

Usagi Drop, #1–2


----------



## Mako (Jun 2, 2015)

*Nisekoi S1* Episodes 5-6


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 2, 2015)

Grisaia no Rakuen 7
Dragon Ball Kai 57
Yu-Gi-Oh! Arc-V 58
Diamond no Ace 2 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2015)

*Today:*

_Digimon Adventure_ (Episode 47)
_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 18)
_Hibike! Euphonium_ (Episode 9)
_Mikagura Gakuen Kumikyoku_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Mako (Jun 3, 2015)

*Hanamonogatari* Epsiodes 1-3
*Kyounyuu Fantasy* Episodes 1-2 [Finished]


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 3, 2015)

*Blood Blockade Battlefront* - Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2015)

*Today:*

_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV)_ (Episode 9)
_Ore Monogatari!!_ (Episode 9)
_Triage X_ (Episode 9)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 4, 2015)

Hibike! Euphonium 9
Gintama? 9


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 4, 2015)

*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 24 and 25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2015)

*Today:*

_Danna ga Nani wo Itteiru ka Wakaranai Ken 2 Sure-me_ (Episode 10)
_Etotama_ (Episode 9)
_Haiyore! Nyaruko-san F_ (Episode 1) *[/Complete]*
_Punch Line_ (Episode 9)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 5, 2015)

Danna ga Nani wo Itteiru ka Wakaranai Ken 2 Sure-me 10
Punch Line 9
Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monsters 17


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 5, 2015)

*Blood Blockade Battlefront* - Episode 6


----------



## Mori (Jun 6, 2015)

Dragonball Z: episodes 11 - 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (TV)_ (Ch.20)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Episode 10)
_Nagato Yuki-chan no Shoushitsu_ (Episode 10)
_Nisekoi S2_ (Episode 9)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Episode 10)
_Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. Zoku_ (Episode 10)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 6, 2015)

Ansatsu Kyoushitsu 20
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka 10
Nisekoi S2 9
Shokugeki no Souma 10
Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. Zoku 10
JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure: Stardust Crusaders 2nd Season 46


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 6, 2015)

Oregairu Zoku 10
FSN UBW 22
Saekano 6-13


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 6, 2015)

Usagi Drop, #3?8


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 6, 2015)

Owari no Seraph - Episode 10


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 6, 2015)

*Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works* - Episode 22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: Crystal_ (Episode 23)
_Denpa Kyoushi (TV)_ (Episode 10)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 61)
_Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 10)
_Gunslinger Stratos: The Animation_ (Episode 10)
_Kekkai Sensen_ (Episode 10)
_Owari no Seraph_ (Episode 10)
_Plastic Memories_ (Episode 10)
_Re-Kan!_ (Episode 10)
_Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love Revolutions_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 7, 2015)

*Kekkai Sensen* - Episode 10 
*Owari no Seraph* - Episode 10


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 7, 2015)

Usagi Drop, #9–11


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 7, 2015)

*K-Project*; 1-13


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 7, 2015)

*Blood Blockade Battlefront* - Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2015)

*Today:*

_.hack//Roots_ (Episode 8)
_Arslan Senki (TV)_ (Episode 10)
_Baby Steps 2nd Season_ (Episode 10)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G_ (Episode 32)
_Kuroko no Basket 3rd Season_ (Episode 22)
_Show By Rock!!_ (Episode 10)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 33)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 8, 2015)

Arslan Senki 10
Baby Steps 2 10
HIghschool DxD 10
9Yamada-kun to 7-nin to Majo 9


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 8, 2015)

*Maria the Virgin Witch* - Episode 5


----------



## Mako (Jun 9, 2015)

*Grave of the Fireflies*
*A Certain Scientific Railgun* Episodes 1-2
*Nisekoi* Episodes 14-16


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 9, 2015)

Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's 65-66
Diamond no Ace S2 10
Grisaia no Rakuen 8
Ghost in the Shell: Arise - Alternative Architecture 9
Pokemon XY 74
Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monster 18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 136)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 9)
_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 19)
_Grisaia no Rakuen_ (Episode 8)
_Hello!! Kiniro Mosaic_ (Episode 10)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 413)
_Pokemon XY_ (Episode 74)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo (TV)_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 9, 2015)

*Maria the Virgin Witch* - Episode 6


----------



## Mori (Jun 10, 2015)

Dragonball Z: episodes 20 - 24


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 10, 2015)

Yu-Gi-Oh! Arc-V 59
Hibike! Euphonium 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2015)

*Today:*

_Hibike! Euphonium_ (Episode 10)
_High School DxD BorN_ (Episode 10)
_Mikagura Gakuen Kumikyoku_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Sauce (Jun 10, 2015)

Death Parade EP 1


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 10, 2015)

Rewatched: 

Sankarea

New: 

Yu-gi-oh! Arc - V 59


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2015)

*Today:*

_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV)_ (Episode 10)
_Ore Monogatari!!_ (Episode 10)
_Triage X_ (Episode 10) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2015)

*Today:*

_Danna ga Nani wo Itteiru ka Wakaranai Ken 2 Sure-me_ (Episode 11)
_Etotama_ (Episode 10)
_Punch Line_ (Episode 10)


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 12, 2015)

Yesterday:

Kannagi 6 - 9
Hibike! Euphonium 8 - 10


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 12, 2015)

*Death Parade*; 1-12.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 13, 2015)

Yesterday:

Danna ga Nani wo Itteiru ka Wakaranai Ken 2 Sure-me 11
Punch Line 11

Today:

Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. Zoku 11
Shokugeki no Soma 11
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu 21
Dungeon ni Deal wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka 11
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Stardust Crusaders 47
Nisekoi Season 2 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (TV)_ (Episode 21)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Episode 11)
_Nagato Yuki-chan no Shoushitsu_ (Episode 11)
_Nisekoi S2_ (Episode 10)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 13, 2015)

*Psycho-Pass*; 1-3
*Owari no Seraph*; 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 137)
_Denpa Kyoushi (TV)_ (Episode 11)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 62)
_Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 11)
_Gunslinger Stratos: The Animation_ (Episode 11)
_Owari no Seraph_ (Episode 11)
_Plastic Memories_ (Episode 11)
_Re-Kan!_ (Episode 11)
_Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love Revolutions_ (Episode 11)
_Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. Zoku_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Aki-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

_Fairy Tail_ Episode 161-166


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 14, 2015)

*Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works* - Episode 23


----------



## Eki (Jun 14, 2015)

Aldnoah Zero
Denpa onna to seishun otoko

I would like to have read Denpa Onna, but alas it doesn't seem like anyone gives two shits about it lmao


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2015)

*Today:*

_Arslan Senki (TV)_ (Episode 11)
_Baby Steps 2nd Season_ (Episode 11)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G_ (Episode 33)
_Kuroko no Basket 3rd Season_ (Episode 23)
_Show By Rock!!_ (Episode 11)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 34)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 15, 2015)

*Maria the Virgin Witch* - Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2015)

*Today:*


_Chousoku Henkei Gyrozetter_ (Episode 40)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 10)
_Digimon Adventure_ (Episode 48)
_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 20)
_Grisaia no Rakuen_ (Episode 9)
_Hello!! Kiniro Mosaic_ (Episode 11)
_Pokemon XY_ (Episode 75)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo (TV)_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Aki-kun (Jun 16, 2015)

_Fairy Tail_ Episode 167-170


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2015)

*Today:*

_Hibike! Euphonium_ (Episode 11)
_Mikagura Gakuen Kumikyoku_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Aki-kun (Jun 17, 2015)

_Fairy Tail_ Episode 171-175


----------



## edwinakiel (Jun 17, 2015)

One Piece 694-695 (I want to watch the Episode of Sabo so baaaaad! ok not out yet)
Inuyasha Movie 1-2 (Nice stories, good animation)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2015)

*Today:*

_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV)_ (Episode 11)
_Ore Monogatari!!_ (Episode 11)
_Pokemon XY_ (Episode 76)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 18, 2015)

*Maria the Virgin Witch* - Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2015)

*Today:*

_Danna ga Nani wo Itteiru ka Wakaranai Ken 2 Sure-me_ (Episode 12)
_Etotama_ (Episode 11)
_Punch Line_ (Episode 11)
_Sabagebu! Specials_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Aki-kun (Jun 19, 2015)

_Gintama?_ Episode 10-11
_Mōryō no Hako_ Episode 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (TV)_ (Episode 22) *[/Complete]*
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Episode 12)
_Nagato Yuki-chan no Shoushitsu_ (Episode 12)
_Nisekoi S2_ (Episode 11)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Episode 12)
_Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. Zoku_ (Episode 12)


----------



## Aki-kun (Jun 20, 2015)

_Mōryō no Hako_ Episode 3-7


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 21, 2015)

*Shokugeki no Souma* Episode 12
*Kekkai Sensen* Episode 11 
*Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works S2* Episode 12
*Owari no Seraph* Episode 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2015)

*Today:*

_hack//Roots_ (Episode 9)
_Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: Crystal_ (Episode 24)
_Denpa Kyoushi (TV_) (Episode 12)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 63)
_Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 12)
_Gunslinger Stratos: The Animation_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Kekkai Sensen _(Episode 11)
_No Game No Life Specials_ (Episode 3-6) *[/Complete]*
_Owari no Seraph_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Plastic Memories_ (Episode 12)
_Re-Kan!_ (Episode 12)
_Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love Revolutions_ (Episode 12)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 21, 2015)

*Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works* - Episode 24
*Maria the Virgin Witch* - Episode 9


----------



## Sauce (Jun 21, 2015)

*Death Parade* - EP 11 & 12. [FIN]


----------



## Karasu (Jun 21, 2015)

Knights of Sidonia - epic 

Episode 11, out late but worth the wait.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2015)

*Today:*

_.hack//Roots_ (Episode 10-11)
_Arslan Senki (TV)_ (Episode 12)
_Baby Steps 2nd Season_ (Episode 12)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G_ (Episode 34)
_Digimon Adventure_ (Episode 49)
_Kuroko no Basket 3rd Season_ (Episode 24)
_Show By Rock!!_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_World Trigger_ (Episode 35)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 22, 2015)

*Maria the Virgin Witch* - Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2015)

*Today:*

_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 11)
_Digimon Adventure_ (Episode 50-51)
_Grisaia no Rakuen_ (Episode 10) *[/Complete]*
_Hello!! Kiniro Mosaic_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo (TV)_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Sauce (Jun 23, 2015)

*Assassination Classroom* EP 1 - 6


----------



## Aki-kun (Jun 23, 2015)

_Senkō no Night Raid_ Episode 3-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2015)

*Today:*

_Digimon Adventure_ (Episode 52-54) *[/Complete]*
_Hibike! Euphonium_ (Episode 12)
_Mikagura Gakuen Kumikyoku_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Aki-kun (Jun 24, 2015)

_Senkō no Night Raid_ Episode 7-9


----------



## ShadoLord (Jun 24, 2015)

Phantom, the requiem of the Phantom.


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 24, 2015)

Heh....I went oldschool this week; Tenchi Muyo! Ryo-Oki


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2015)

*Today:*

_Digimon Adventure 02_ (Episode 1)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV)_ (Episode 12)
_Ore Monogatari!!_ (Episode 12)


----------



## Sauce (Jun 25, 2015)

*Assassination Classroom* - EP7


----------



## Aki-kun (Jun 25, 2015)

_Senkō no Night Raid_ Episode 10-13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2015)

*Today:*

_Danna ga Nani wo Itteiru ka Wakaranai Ken 2 Sure-me_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Digimon Adventure 02_ (Episode 2)
_Etotama_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Punch Line_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Mori (Jun 26, 2015)

Dragonball Z: episodes 67 - 69


----------



## Aki-kun (Jun 26, 2015)

_Toriko_ Episode 96-99


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2015)

*Today:*

_Angel Beats! Specials_ (Episode 2) *[/Complete]*
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Nagato Yuki-chan no Shoushitsu_ (Episode 13)
_Nisekoi S2_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Episode 13)


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 28, 2015)

*Shokugeki no Souma* 13
*Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works* 25


----------



## Sauce (Jun 28, 2015)

*Assassination Classroom* EP 7 - 14.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2015)

*Today:*

_Denpa Kyoushi (TV)_ (Episode 13)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 64)
_Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Plastic Memories_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Re-Kan!_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Uta no Prince-sama? Maji Love Revolutions_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. Zoku_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Aki-kun (Jun 28, 2015)

_Toriko_ Episode 104-107


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jun 28, 2015)

watching Barakamon...really awesome show


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 138)
_Baby Steps 2nd Season_ (Episode 13)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G_ (Episode 35)
_Amagi Brilliant Park Special_ *[/Complete]*
_Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Episode 3-4)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 36)


----------



## Sauce (Jun 29, 2015)

*Assassination Classroom* EP 14 - 17.


----------



## -Z- (Jun 29, 2015)

*One Piece* 699
*Arslan Senki* 13 
*Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works *25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 139)
_Arslan Senki (TV)_ (Episode 13)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 12)
_Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Episode 5-6)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo (TV)_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 30, 2015)

*Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works* - Episode 25 (end)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2015)

*Today:*


_Hibike! Euphonium_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Kuroko no Basket 3rd Season_ (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*
_Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Episode 7)
_Pokemon XY_ (Episode 77)


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 2, 2015)

Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka ep. 1-7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2015)

*Today:*

_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV)_ (Episode 13)
_Ore Monogatari!!_ (Episode 13)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 2, 2015)

*Maria the Virgin Witch* - Episodes 11 and 12 (end)


----------



## ShadoLord (Jul 2, 2015)

Yu-gi-oh 5D's

Yusei vs Kiryu


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 3, 2015)

Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka ep. 8-13
Punchline ep. 12


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 3, 2015)

*Gangsta* _(Ep. 1)_
*Neon Genesis Evangelion* _(Eps. 1-2)_
*Naruto Shippuden* _(Ep. 418)_


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 3, 2015)

*Gangsta* Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2015)

*Today:*

_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 21)
_Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Episode 8-9)


----------



## -Z- (Jul 3, 2015)

*Naruto: Shippuden* ep. 418
*Gangsta *ep. 1


----------



## Sauce (Jul 3, 2015)

*Assassination Classroom* - EP 22 [Fin]


----------



## Mori (Jul 3, 2015)

Dragonball Z: ep 104 - 110


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 3, 2015)

*Yurikuma Arashi* - Episode 1

Not entirely sure what happened here.


----------



## ShadoLord (Jul 3, 2015)

Sword Art Online Season II

Episode 17~20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2015)

*Today:*

_Gangsta._ (Episode 1)
_Okusama ga Seitokaichou!_ (Episode 1)
_Ranpo Kitan: Game of Laplace_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 4, 2015)

*Classroom Crisis *Ep 1


----------



## -Z- (Jul 4, 2015)

*Fairy Tail *ep. 240
*Shokugeki no Soma *ep. 14


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 4, 2015)

*Blood Blockade Battlefront* - Episode 8
*Yurikuma Arashi* - Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aoharu x Kikanjuu_ (Episode 1)
_Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: Crystal_ (Episode 25)
_Classroom☆Crisis_ (Episode 1)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 65)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri_ (Episode 1)
_Nagato Yuki-chan no Shoushitsu_ (Episode 14)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Episode 14)
_Wakaba*Girl_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 5, 2015)

*Yurikuma Arashi* - Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2015)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps 2nd Season_ (Episode 14)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G_ (Episode 36)
_Charlotte_ (Episode 1)
_Durarara!!x2 Ten_ (Episode 1)
_Gatchaman Crowds Insight_ (Episode 0-1)
_High School DxD BorN_ (Episode 11-12) *[/Complete]*
_Rokka no Yuusha_ (Episode 1)
_Senki Zesshou Symphogear GX_ (Episode 1)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament OVA_ *[/Complete]*
_Shimoneta to Iu Gainen ga Sonzai Shinai Taikutsu na Sekai_ (Episode 1)
_Ushio to Tora (TV)_ (Episode 1)
_Working!!!_ (Episode 1)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 37)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2015)

Jitsu Wa 

To Love-Ru


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 7, 2015)

Full Metal Panic! ep. 15-24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2015)

*Today:*


_Akagami no Shirayukihime_ (Episode 1)
_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 1)
_Chaos Dragon_ (Episode 1)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 14)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 1)
_Jitsu wa Watashi wa_ (Episode 1)
_Joukamachi no Dandelion_ (Episode 1)
_Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Episode 10-12) *[/Complete]*
_Non Non Biyori Repeat_ (Episode 1)
_Sousei no Aquarion Evol_ (Episode 1) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 7, 2015)

_Yesterday:_

*Yurikuma Arashi* - Episode 4


----------



## Mako (Jul 7, 2015)

*Paprika*
*HunterxHunter (2011)* Episode 49
*Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion* Episode 16-18


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 7, 2015)

Kaichou Wa Maid-Sama 16-26
Ushio To Tora 1


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 7, 2015)

*Yurikuma Arashi* - Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2015)

*Today:*

_Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou_ (Episode 1)
_Overlord_ (Episode 1)
_Sore ga Seiyuu!_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 8, 2015)

Joukamachi no Dandelion ep. 1
Aquarion Logos ep. 1
Dragon Ball Super ep. 1
Full Metal Panic? Fumoffu ep. 1-6


----------



## -Z- (Jul 8, 2015)

*Amagi Brilliant Park* OVA
*Bikini Warriors* 1
*Gintama *279


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 8, 2015)

Jitsu Wa Watashi Wa 1
Bikini Warriors 1


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 8, 2015)

*Yurikuma Arashi* - Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 140)
_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 22)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Episode 1)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV)_ (Episode 14)
_Million Doll_ (Episode 1)
_Ore Monogatari!!_ (Episode 14)
_Pokemon XY_ (Episode 78)
_Sky Wizard Academy_ (Episode 1)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness 2nd_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 9, 2015)

*Yurikuma Arashi* - Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 10, 2015)

Full Metal Panic! The Second Raid ep. 1-13
Full Metal Panic! The Second Raid OVA


----------



## ShadoLord (Jul 10, 2015)

Death Note(2015) 

Pretty cool, a drama special(?).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2015)

*Today:*

_Chaos Dragon: Sekiryuu Seneki_ (Episode 2)
_Danchigai_ (Episode 1)
_Gakkou Gurashi!_ (Episode 1)
_Gangsta_ (Episode 2)
_Okusama ga Seitokaichou!_ (Episode 2)
_Ranpo Kitan - Game of Laplace_ (Episode 2)


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 10, 2015)

Prison School 1


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 10, 2015)

*Blood Blockade Battlefront* - Episode 9


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 10, 2015)

Ranpo Kitan - Game of Laplace ep. 2
Gakkou Gurashi ep. 1
Ben-To ep. 1-5


----------



## Sauce (Jul 11, 2015)

*Parasyte the maxim - EP 24 [Fin]
Deadman Wonderlan* - EP 1 - 2.


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 11, 2015)

*Classroom Crisis* 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2015)

*Today:*

_Classroom☆Crisis_ (Episode 2)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri_ (Episode 2)
_Prison School_ (Episode 1)
_Ushio to Tora (TV)_ (Episode 2)
_Wakaba*Girl_ (Episode 2)


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 11, 2015)

Gate 2 
Shimoneta 2
Rokka no Yuusha 2


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 11, 2015)

Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri ep. 2
Ushio to Tora ep. 2
Ben-To ep. 6-12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aoharu x Kikanjuu _(Episode 2)
_Denpa Kyoushi (TV)_ (Episode 14)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 66)
_Nagato Yuki-chan no Shoushitsu_ (Episode 15)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 12, 2015)

*Yurikuma Arashi* - Episodes 11 and 12 (end)


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 12, 2015)

Aquarion Logos ep. 2
Durarara!!x2 Ten ep. 2
Rokka no Yuusha ep. 2
Senki Zesshou Symphogear GX ep. 2
Gatchaman Crowds Insight ep. 2
Shimoneta to Iu Gainen ga Sonzai Shinai Taikutsu na Sekai ep. 2
Ushio to Tora (OVA) ep. 1-8


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2015)

Pokemon XY 

Dragon Ball Super 

One Piece


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 13, 2015)

*God Eater* Episode 1


----------



## Arcana (Jul 13, 2015)

Dragon Ball Super EP 2 

God Eater EP 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 2)
_Baby Steps 2nd Season_ (Episode 15)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G_ (Episode 37)
_Chousoku Henkei Gyrozetter_ (Episode 41)
_Charlotte_ (Episode 2)
_Durarara!!x2 Ten_ (Episode 2)
_Gatchaman Crowds Insight_ (Episode 2)
_Pokemon XY_ (Episode 80)
_Rokka no Yuusha_ (Episode 2)
_Senki Zesshou Symphogear GX_ (Episode 2)
_Shimoneta to Iu Gainen ga Sonzai Shinai Taikutsu na Sekai_ (Episode 2)
_Working!!!_ (Episode 2)


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 13, 2015)

God Eater 1


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 13, 2015)

*Ranma ?* - Episodes 26 and 27


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 13, 2015)

Joukamachi no Dandelion ep. 2
Arslan Senki ep. 14
Ushio to Tora (OVA) ep. 9-10


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 14, 2015)

*Ushio to Tora* 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2015)

*Today:*

_Akagami no Shirayuki-hime_ (Episode 2)
_Arslan Senki (TV)_ (Episode 14)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 15)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 2)
_God Eater_ (Episode 1)
_Jitsu wa Watashi wa_ (Episode 2)
_Joukamachi no Dandelion_ (Episode 2)
_Million Doll_ (Episode 2)
_Non Non Biyori Repeat_  (Episode 2)


----------



## Mori (Jul 14, 2015)

Dragonball Z: 165 - 170


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 15, 2015)

Dragon Ball Super ep. 2
Donten ni Warau ep. 1-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2015)

*Today:*

_Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou_ (Episode 2)
_Overlord_ (Episode 2)
_Sore ga Seiyuu!_ (Episode 2)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness 2nd_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 15, 2015)

*Ranma ?* - Episodes 28 and 29


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 15, 2015)

Overlord ep. 2
Donten ni Warau ep. 7-12
Amagi Brilliant Park ep. 1-7


----------



## Sauce (Jul 16, 2015)

*Tokyo Ghoul* EP 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2015)

*Today:*

_Gangsta._ (Episode 3)
_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 23)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Episode 2)
_Kuusen Madoushi Kouhosei no Kyoukan_ (Episode 2)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV)_ (Episode 15)
_Ore Monogatari!!_ (Episode 15)


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 16, 2015)

Amagi Brilliant Park ep. 8-13
Amagi Brilliant Park Special ep. 1-7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2015)

*Today:*

_Chaos Dragon: Sekiryuu Seneki_ (Episode 3)
_Danchigai_ (Episode 2)
_Gakkou Gurashi!_ (Episode 2)
_Okusama ga Seitokaichou!_ (Episode 3)
_Ranpo Kitan: Game of Laplace_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 17, 2015)

Gangsta; 1-3.


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 17, 2015)

*Blood Blockade Battlefront* - Episode 10


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 18, 2015)

Gakkou Gurashi ep. 2
Panpo Kitan: Game of Laplace ep. 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2015)

*Today:*

_Classroom☆Crisis_ (Episode 3)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri_ (Episode 3)
_Prison School_ (Episode 2)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Episode 15)
_The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Girls 2nd Season _(Episode 1)
_Ushio to Tora (TV)_ (Episode 3)
_Wakaba*Girl_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 18, 2015)

*Classroom Crisis* 3
*Shokugeki no Souma* 15


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 18, 2015)

Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri ep. 3
Ushio to Tora ep. 3
Saint Seiya: Soul of Gold ep. 8
Gundam Wing ep. 1-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aoharu x Kikanjuu_ (Episode 3)
_Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: Crystal_ (Episode 26) *[/Complete]*
_Denpa Kyoushi (TV)_ (Episode 15)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 67)
_Nagato Yuki-chan no Shoushitsu_ (Episode 16) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 19, 2015)

*Ranma ?* - Episode 30


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 19, 2015)

Aquarion Logos ep. 3
Durarara!!x2 Ten ep. 3
Rokka no Yuusha ep. 3
Shimoneta to Iu Gainen ga Sonzai Shinai Taikutsu na Sekai ep. 3
World Trigger ep. 38
Pretty Soldier Sailor Moon Crystal ep. 26
Gatchaman Crowds Insight ep. 3
Senki Zesshou Symphogear GX ep. 3
Amagi Brilliant Park OVA 
Mobile Suit Gundam Wing ep. 7-12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 141)
_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 3)
_Arslan Senki (TV)_ (Episode 15)
_Baby Steps 2nd Season_ (Episode 16)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G_ (Episode 38)
_Charlotte_ (Episode 3)
_Durarara!!x2 Ten_ (Episode 3)
_Gatchaman Crowds Insight_ (Episode 3)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Ch.414-419)
_Rokka no Yuusha_ (Episode 3)
_Senki Zesshou Symphogear GX_ (Episode 3)
_Shimoneta_ (Episode 3)
_Working!!!_ (Episode 3)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 38)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 20, 2015)

*Ranma ?* - Episodes 31 and 32


----------



## Sauce (Jul 20, 2015)

*Dragonball Super *EP3.


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 21, 2015)

Dragon Ball Super ep. 3
Arslan Senki ep. 15
Mobile Suit Gundam Wing ep. 13-24


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 21, 2015)

*God Eater* Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2015)

*Today:*

_Akagami no Shirayuki-hime_ (Episode 3)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 16)
_Digimon Adventure 02_ (Episode 3)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 3)
_God Eater_ (Episode 2)
_Jitsu wa Watashi wa_ (Episode 3)
_Joukamachi no Dandelion_ (Episode 3)
_Million Doll_ (Episode 3)
_Non Non Biyori Repeat_ (Episode 3)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 14)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 21, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: The Castle of Cagliostro* (film) 
*Ranma ?* - Episodes 33 and 34


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 22, 2015)

Joukamachi no Dandelion ep. 3
Mobile Suit Gundam Wing ep. 25-30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2015)

*Today:*

_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 24)
_Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou_ (Episode 3)
_Overlord_ (Episode 3)
_Sore ga Seiyuu!_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2015)

Gangsta. - ep 4


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 22, 2015)

*Ranma ?* - Episodes 35 and 36


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 22, 2015)

Overlord ep. 3
Mobile Suit Gundam Wing ep. 31-42


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 142)
_Gangsta._ (Episode 4)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Episode 3)
_Kuusen Madoushi Kouhosei no Kyoukan_ (Episode 3)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV)_ (Episode 16)
_Ore Monogatari!!_ (Episode 16)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness 2nd_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Sauce (Jul 23, 2015)

*Tokyo Ghoul* Episodes 2 - 4.


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 23, 2015)

Mobile Suit Gundam Wing ep. 42-49
Mobile Suit Gundam Wing Endless Waltz Special Edition


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2015)

*Today:*


_Chaos Dragon: Sekiryuu Seneki_ (Episode 4)
_Danchigai_ (Episode 3)
_Gakkou Gurashi!_ (Episode 3)
_Okusama ga Seitokaichou!_ (Episode 4)
_Ranpo Kitan_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 24, 2015)

*Ranma ?* - Episodes 37 and 38
*Lupin the 3rd Part III* - Episode 1


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 24, 2015)

Gakkou Gurashi ep. 3
Panpo Kitan - Game of Laplace ep. 4
After War Gundam X ep. 1-8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2015)

*Today:*

_Classroom☆Crisiss_ (Episode 4)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 2wei Herz! _ (Episode 1)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri_ (Episode 4)
_Prison School_ (Episode 3)
_Senki Zesshou Symphogear GX_ (Episode 4)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Episode 16)
_The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Girls 2nd Season_ (Episode 2)
_Ushio to Tora (TV)_ (Episode 4)
_Wakaba*Girl_  (Episode 4)


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 25, 2015)

*Classroom Crisis* 4
*Mobile Suit Gundam* 1-2
*Shokugeki no Souma* 16


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 25, 2015)

*Ranma ?* - Episodes 39 and 40
*Lupin the 3rd Part III* - Episode 2


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 26, 2015)

Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 2wei Herz! ep. 1
Senki Zesshou Symphogear GX ep. 4
Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri ep. 4
Ushio to Tora ep. 4
After War Gundam X ep. 9-16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aoharu x Kikanjuu_ (Episode 4)
_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 4)
_Charlotte_ (Episode 4)
_Denpa Kyoushi (TV)_ (Episode 16)
_Durarara!!x2 Ten_ (Episode 4)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 68)
_Gatchaman Crowds Insight_ (Episode 4)
_Rokka no Yuusha_ (Episode 4)
_Shimoneta_ (Episode 4)
_Working!!!_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2015)

*Tokyo Ghoul *EP 4 - 11


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 26, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd Part III* - Episode 3


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 26, 2015)

Aquarion Logos 4
Durarara!!x2 Ten ep. 4
Gatchaman Crowds Insight ep. 4
Rokka no Yuusha ep. 4
Shimoneta to Iu Gainen ga Sonzai Shinai Taikutsu na Sekai ep. 4
World Trigger ep. 39
After War Gundam X ep. 17-24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2015)

*Today:*

_Arslan Senki (TV)_ (Episode 16)
_Baby Steps 2nd Season_ (Episode 17)
_God Eater_ (Episode 3)
_Joukamachi no Dandelion_ (Episode 4)
_Naruto: Shippuuden Movie 7 - The Last_ *[/Complete]*
_World Trigger_ (Episode 39)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 27, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd Part III* - Episode 4


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 27, 2015)

Joukamachi no Dandelion ep. 4
Arslan Senki ep. 16
After War Gundam X ep. 25-30


----------



## Lord Kabuto Yakushi (Jul 27, 2015)

I was watching Inuyasha earlier today on Netflix.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2015)

*Today:*

_Akagami no Shirayuki-hime_ (Episode 4)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 17)
_Jitsu wa Watashi wa_ (Episode 4)
_Million Doll_ (Episode 4)
_Non Non Biyori Repeat_ (Episode 4)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V _ (Episode 15)


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 28, 2015)

Gangsta 1-4


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 28, 2015)

After War Gundam X ep. 31-39


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2015)

*Today:*

_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 25)
_Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou_ (Episode 4)
_Overlord_ (Episode 4)
_Sore ga Seiyuu!_ (Episode 4)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness 2nd_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 30, 2015)

Overlord ep. 4
Revolutionary Girl Utena ep. 1-8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2015)

*Today:*


_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 143)
_Kuusen Madoushi Kouhosei no Kyoukan_ (Episode 4)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV)_ (Episode 17)
_Ore Monogatari!!_ (Episode 17)


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 30, 2015)

*God Eater* 3


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 30, 2015)

Kuusen Madoushi Kouhosei no Kyoukan 4
Akagami no Shirayuki-hime 4


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 30, 2015)

Revolutionary Girl Utena ep. 9-18


----------



## Sauce (Jul 31, 2015)

*Tokyo Ghoul* Root A Ep 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2015)

*Today:*

_Chaos Dragon: Sekiryuu Seneki_ (Episode 5)
_Danchigai_ (Episode 4)
_Gakkou Gurashi!_ (Episode 4)
_Okusama ga Seitokaichou!_ (Episode 5)
_Ranpo Kitan: Game of Laplace_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 31, 2015)

*Game of Laplace* - Episode 5.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jul 31, 2015)

*Jitsu wa Watashi wa*, Ep. 4


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 31, 2015)

Food Wars 17
Okusama ga Seitokaichou! 5
Prison School 4


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 1, 2015)

Ranpo Kitan: Game of Laplace ep. 5
Gakkou Gurashi ep. 4
Revolutionary Girl Utena ep. 19-26


----------



## mechaBD (Aug 1, 2015)

Rokka no Yuusha 2-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2015)

*Today:*

_Classroom☆Crisis_ (Episode 5)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 2wei Herz!_ (Episode 2)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri_ (Episode 5)
_Prison School_ (Episode 4)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Episode 17)
_Senki Zesshou Symphogear GX_ (Episode 5)
_The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Girls 2nd Season_ (Episode 3)
_Ushio to Tora (TV)_ (Episode 5)
_Wakaba*Girl_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 2, 2015)

Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri ep. 5
Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 2wei Herz! ep. 2
Ushio to Tora ep. 5
Saint Seiya: Soul of Gold ep. 9
Senki Zesshou Symphogear GX ep. 5
Revolutionary Gilr Utena ep. 27-32


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aoharu x Kikanjuu_ (Episode 5)
_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 5)
_Charlotte_ (Episode 5)
_Denpa Kyoushi (TV)_ (Episode 17)
_Durarara!!x2 Ten_ (Episode 5)
_Gatchaman Crowds Insight_ (Episode 5)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 69)
_Rokka no Yuusha_ (Episode 5)
_Shimoneta_ (Episode 5)
_Working!!!_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 2, 2015)

*Aoharu x Kikanjuu*: 1-5


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 3, 2015)

Aquarion Logos ep. 5
Rokka no Yuusha ep. 5
Gatchaman Crowds Insight ep. 5
Durarara!!x2 Ten ep. 5
World Trigger ep. 40
Shimoneta ep. 5
Revolutionary Girl Utena ep. 33-39
Revolutionary Girl Utena The Movie: Adolescence of Utena


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2015)

*Today:*

_Arslan Senki (TV)_ (Episode 17)
_Baby Steps 2nd Season_ (Episode 17)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G_ (Episode 39)
_Gangsta._ (Episode 5)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Episode 4)
_Pokemon XY_ (Episode 81)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 40)


----------



## mechaBD (Aug 3, 2015)

Akagami no Shirayuki-hime 5
GATE 2-4


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 4, 2015)

Arslan Senki ep. 5
Dragon Ball Super ep. 4
Mobile Suit Gundam ep. 1-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2015)

*Today:*

_Akagami no Shirayuki-hime_ (Episode 5)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 18)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 4)
_Jitsu wa Watashi wa_ (Episode 5)
_Joukamachi no Dandelion_ (Episode 5)
_Million Doll _ (Episode 5)
_Non Non Biyori_ Repeat (Episode 5)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Aug 4, 2015)

*Ore Monogatari*, ep. 3
*Jitsu wa Watashi wa*, ep. 5


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 5, 2015)

Joukamachi no Dandelion ep. 5
Mobile Suit Gundam ep. 7-16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2015)

*Today:*

_Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou_ (Episode 5)
_Overlord_ (Episode 5)
_Sore ga Seiyuu!_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 5, 2015)

Overlord ep. 5
Mobile Suit Gundam ep. 17-26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2015)

*Today:*

_Go! Princess Precure _(Episode 26)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Episode 5)
_Kuusen Madoushi Kouhosei no Kyoukan_ (Episode 5)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV)_ (Episode 18)
_Ore Monogatari!!_ (Episode 18)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness 2nd_ (Episode 5)


----------



## lodmad (Aug 6, 2015)

Bakuman. 3 (Episodes 21 to 25)


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 6, 2015)

Blood-C 1-12 (all of it)

some fucking show


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 6, 2015)

*Game of Laplace* - ep 5


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 6, 2015)

*Gatchaman* - Episode 21


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 6, 2015)

Mobile Suit Gundam ep. 27-36


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2015)

*Today:*

_Chaos Dragon: Sekiryuu Seneki_ (Episode 6)
_Danchigai_ (Episode 5)
_Gakkou Gurashi!_ (Episode 5)
_Okusama ga Seitokaichou!_ (Episode 6)
_Ranpo Kitan: Game of Laplace_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 7, 2015)

*Gatchaman* - Episodes 22-27


----------



## Impact (Aug 7, 2015)

Charlotte  ep 1-4
Ranma ep 1-10
Danchigai  ep 5


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 7, 2015)

Ranpo Kitan: Game of Laplace ep. 6
Gakkou Gurashi ep. 5
Mobile Suit Gundam ep. 37-43


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2015)

*Today:*

_Classroom☆Crisis _ (Episode 6)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri_ (Episode 6)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 2wei Herz!_ (Episode 3)
_Prison School_ (Episode 5)
_Senki Zesshou Symphogear GX_ (Episode 6)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Episode 18)
_The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Girls 2nd Season_  (Episode 4)
_Ushio to Tora (TV)_ (Episode 6)
_Wakaba*Girl_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 8, 2015)

*Kuroshitsuji*: eps 1-4
*Aoharu x Kikanjuu*: ep 6


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 8, 2015)

*Gatchaman* - Episodes 28 and 29


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 8, 2015)

Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri ep. 6
Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 2wei Herz! ep. 3
Senki Zesshou Symphogear GX ep. 6
Ushio to Tora ep. 6
Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam ep. 1-8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aoharu x Kikanjuu_ (Episode 6)
_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 6)
_Charlotte_ (Episode 6)
_Denpa Kyoushi (TV)_ (Episode 18)
_Durarara!! X2_ (Episode 6)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 70)
_Gatchaman Crowds Insight_ (Episode 6)
_Rokka no Yuusha_ (Episode 6)
_Shimoneta_ (Episode 6)
_Working!!!_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 9, 2015)

Pokemon EP 1 - Sub


----------



## Kazuki (Aug 9, 2015)

*Classroom Crisis* 6


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 9, 2015)

*Gangsta.*: 6
*Kuroshitsuji*: 11-21


----------



## mechaBD (Aug 9, 2015)

Rokka no Yuusha 6
Gundam Wing Endless Waltz 1-3


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 9, 2015)

Aquarion Logos ep. 6
Rokka no Yuusha ep. 6
Gatchaman Crowds Insight ep. 6
Durararax2!! Ten ep. 6
Shimoneta ep. 6
Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam ep. 9-18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2015)

*Today:*

_Arslan Senki (TV)_ (Episode 18)
_Baby Steps 2nd Season_ (Episode 19)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G_ (Episode 40)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 5)
_Gangsta._ (Episode 6)
_God Eater_ (Episode 4)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 420-421)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 41)


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 10, 2015)

*Kuroshitsuji*: 22-25


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 10, 2015)

Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 (Ep3 - 11) 
Akagami no Shirayukihime (Ep6)
Yozakura no Quartet: Hana no Uta (Ep 1)


----------



## RBL (Aug 10, 2015)

HunterXHunter episode 3 (i'm rewatching this shit for the third time  )


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 11, 2015)

Arslan Senki ep. 18
World Trigger ep. 41
Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam ep. 19-24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 144-145)
_Akagami no Shirayuki-hime_ (Episode 6)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 19)
_Jitsu wa Watashi wa_ (Episode 6)
_Joukamachi no Dandelion_ (Episode 6)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 422-423)
_Non Non Biyori Repeat_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 11, 2015)

*Gatchaman* - Episodes 30 and 31


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 12, 2015)

Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam ep. 25-32
Psycho-Pass The Movie


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2015)

*Today:*

_Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou_ (Episode 6)
_Overlord_ (Episode 6)
_Sore ga Seiyuu!_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 12, 2015)

*Gatchaman* - Episodes 32 and 33


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 12, 2015)

Joukamachi no Dandelion ep. 6
Dragon Ball Super ep. 5
Overlord ep. 6
Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam ep. 33-36


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2015)

*Today:*

_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 27)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Episode 6)
_Kuusen Madoushi Kouhosei no Kyoukan_ (Episode 6)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV)_ (Episode 19)
_Ore Monogatari!!_ (Episode 19)
_Pokemon XY_ (Episode 82)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness 2nd_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 13, 2015)

*Gatchaman* - Episodes 34-36


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 14, 2015)

Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam ep. 37-46


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2015)

*Today:*

_Chaos Dragon_ (Episode 7)
_Danchigai_ (Episode 6)
_Gakkou Gurashi!_ (Episode 6)
_Naruto Shippuuden_ (Episode 424)
_Okusama ga Seitokaichou!_ (Episode 7)
_Ranpo Kitan - Game of Laplace_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2015)

*Game of Laplace*: ep7


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 15, 2015)

Gakkou Gurashi ep. 6
Ranpo Kitan: Game of Laplace ep. 7
Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam ep. 47-50


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2015)

*Today:*

_Classroom☆Crisis_ (Episode 7)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 2wei Herz!_ (Episode 4)
_Gate_ (Episode 7)
_Prison School_ (Episode 6)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Episode 19)
_The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Girls 2nd Season_ (Episode 5)
_Ushio to Tora_ (Episode 7)
_Wakaba Girl_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Aug 15, 2015)

Jitsu wa Watashi wa, ep. 6
Ore Monogatari, ep. 7-9
One Piece, ep. 703-704


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 16, 2015)

Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 2wei Herz! ep. 4
Gate ep. 7
Ushio to Tora ep. 7
Saint Seiya: Soul of Gold ep. 10
Mobile Suit Gundam ZZ ep. 1-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aoharu x Kikanjuu_ (Episode 7)
_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 7)
_Charlotte_ (Episode 7)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Episode 19)
_Durarara!!x2 Ten_ (Episode 7)
_Gatchaman Crowds Insight_ (Episode 7)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 71)
_Rokka no Yuusha_ (Episode 7)
_Senki Zesshou Symphogear GX _(Episode 7)
_Shimoneta_ (Episode 7)
_Working!!!_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 17, 2015)

Senki Zesshou Symphogear GX ep. 7
Rokka no Yuusha ep. 7
Shimoneta ep. 7
Gatchaman Crowds Insight ep. 7
Durarara!!x2 Ten ep. 7
World Trigger ep. 42


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 146)
_Arslan Senki (TV)_ (Episode 19)
_Baby Steps 2nd Season_ (Episode 20)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G_ (Episode 41)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 6)
_Gangsta._ (Episode 7)
_God Eater_ (Episode 5)
_Nanatsu no Taizai OVA_ (Episode 1)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 42)


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 18, 2015)

Arslan Senki ep. 19
Dragon Ball Super ep. 6
Mobile Suit Gundam ZZ ep. 5-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2015)

*Today:*

_Akagami no Shirayuki-hime_ (Episode 7)
_Chousoku Henkei Gyrozetter_ (Episode 42-43)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 20)
_Jitsu wa Watashi wa_ (Episode 7)
_Joukamachi no Dandelion_ (Episode 7)
_Million Doll_ (Episode 6)
_Non Non Biyori Repeat_ (Episode 7)
_Pokemon XY_ (Episode 83)


----------



## Addy (Aug 18, 2015)

DBZ super ep 6. first DBZ episode i watched lol


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 19, 2015)

Joukamachi no Dandelion ep. 7
Mobile Suit Gundam ZZ ep. 11-16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma?Illya 2wei! OVA_ *[/Complete]*
_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 28)
_Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou_ (Episode 7)
_OverLord_ (Episode 7)
_Sore ga Seiyuu!_  (Episode 7)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Aug 19, 2015)

Medaka Box ep. 1. And probably the last too.


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 19, 2015)

*Gatchaman* - Episodes 37 and 38


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 20, 2015)

Overlord ep. 7
Aquarion Logos ep. 7
Mobile Suit Gundam ZZ ep. 17-22


----------



## Mori (Aug 20, 2015)

Dragonball Z: eps. 257 - 259


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2015)

*Today:*

_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Episode 7)
_Kuusen Madoushi Kouhosei no Kyoukan_ (Episode 7)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV)_ (Ch.20)
_Ore Monogatari!!_ (Episode 20)
_Pokemon XY: Mega Evolution_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hunter X hunter (2011) episode 3 to episode 5.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Aug 20, 2015)

Ore Monogatari, ep. 10-11


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hunter X hunter (2011) episode 8-12.


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 20, 2015)

*Gatchaman* - Episodes 39 and 40


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 21, 2015)

Mobile Suit Gundam ZZ ep. 23-32


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2015)

*Today:*

_Chaos Dragon_ (Episode 8)
_Danchigai_ (Episode 7)
_Gakkou Gurashi!_ (Episode 7)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Ch.425)
_Okusama ga Seitokaichou!_ (Episode 8)
_Ranpo Kitan - Game of Laplace_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 21, 2015)

*Gatchaman* - Episodes 41 and 42


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 22, 2015)

Mobile Suit Gundam ZZ ep. 33-38
Ranpo Kitan - Game of Laplace ep. 8
Gakkou Gurashi! ep. 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2015)

*Today:*

_Classroom Crisis_ (Episode 8)
_Fate Kaleid Liner PRISMA ILYA 2wei Herz!_ (Episode 5)
_GATE_ (Episode 8)
_Prison School_ (Episode 7)
_Senki Zesshou Symphogear GX_ (Episode 8)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Episode 20)
_The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Girls 2nd Season_ (Episode 5)
_Ushio to Tora_ (Episode 8)
_Wakaba Girl_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 22, 2015)

*Gatchaman* - Episodes 43-45


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 22, 2015)

Fate Kaleid Liner PRISMA ILYA 2wei Herz! ep. 5
Gate ep. 8
Senki Zesshou Symphogear GX ep. 8
Ushio to Tora ep. 8
Mobile Suit Gundam ZZ ep. 39-42


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aoharu x Kikanjuu_ (Episode 8)
_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 8)
_Charlotte_ (Episode 8)
_Durarara!!x2 Ten_ (Episode 8)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 72)
_Shimoneta_ (Episode 8)
_Working!!!_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 24, 2015)

Aquarion Logos ep. 8
Shimoneta ep. 8
Durarara!!x2 Ten ep. 8
World Trigger ep. 43
Mobile Suit Gundam ZZ ep. 43-47
Mobile Suit Gundam: Char's Counterattack


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2015)

*Today:*

_Arslan Senki (TV)_ (Episode 20)
_Baby Steps 2nd Season_ (Episode 21)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G_ (Episode 42)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 7)
_Gangsta_ (Episode 8)
_Rokka no Yuusha_ (Episode 8)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 43)


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 25, 2015)

Arslan Senki ep. 20
Rokka no Yuusha ep. 8
Mobile Suit Gundam 0080: War in the Pocket ep. 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2015)

*Today:*

_Akagami no Shirayuki-hime_ (Episode 8)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 21)
_Jitsu wa Watashi wa_ (Episode 8)
_Joukamachi no Dandelion_ (Episode 8)
_Million Doll_ (Episode 7)
_Non Non Biyori Repeat_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 26, 2015)

Joukamachi no Dandelion ep. 8
Mobile Suit Gundam 0080: War in the Pocket ep. 3-6
Mobile Suit Gundam 0083: Stardust Memory ep. 1-3


----------



## Jυstin (Aug 26, 2015)

Trinity Seven - whole series.

Levi is best girl.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2015)

*Today:*


_Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou_ (Episode 8)
_Overlord_ (Episode 8)
_Sore ga Seiyuu!_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Aug 26, 2015)

Jitsu wa Watashi wa, ep 7-8


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 26, 2015)

*Gatchaman* - Episodes 46 and 47


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 27, 2015)

Overlord ep. 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2015)

*Today:*


_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 147)
_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 29)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Episode 8)
_Kuusen Madoushi Kouhosei no Kyoukan_ (Episode 8)
_Kyoukai no Rinne_ (Episode 21)
_Ore Monogatari!!_ (Episode 21)
_Pokemon XY_ (Episode 84)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness 2nd_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 27, 2015)

*Gatchaman* - Episodes 48 and 49


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2015)

*Today:*

_Chaos Dragon_ (Episode 9)
_Danchigai_ (Episode 8)
_Gakkou Gurashi!_ (Episode 8)
_Okusama ga Seitokaichou!_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 28, 2015)

Dragon Ball Super ep. 7
Mobile Suit Gundam 0083: Stardust Memory ep. 4-13


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 5
*Gatchaman* - Episodes 50 and 51


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2015)

*Today:*

_Classroom☆Crisis_ (Epsiode 9)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 2wei Herz!_ (Episode 6)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri_ (Episode 9)
_Prison School_ (Episode 8)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Episode 21)
_Senki Zesshou Symphogear GX_ (Episode 9)
_The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Girls 2nd Season_ (Episode 6)
_Wakaba*Girl_ (Episode 9)
_Ushio to Tora (TV)_ (Episode 9)
_Yuru Yuri Nachuyachumi!+_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 29, 2015)

*Gatchaman* - Episodes 52 and 53


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 30, 2015)

Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 2wei Herz! ep. 6
Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri ep. 9
Senki Zesshou Symphogear GX ep. 9
Ushio to Tora ep. 9
Saint Seiya: Soul of Gold ep. 11
Gakkou Gurashi! ep. 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2015)

*Today:*


_Aoharu x Kikanjuu_ (Episode 9)
_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 9)
_Charlotte_ (Episode 9)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Episode 20)
_Durarara!!x2 Ten_ (Episode 9)
_Fairy Tail S2_ (Episode 73)
_Gatchaman Crowds Insight_ (Episode 8)
_Rokka no Yuusha_ (Episode 9)
_Shimoneta_ (Episode 9)
_Working!!!_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 30, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 6
*Gatchaman* - Episodes 54 and 55


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 31, 2015)

Aquarion Logos ep. 9
Durarara!!x2 Ten ep. 9
Gatchaman Crowds Insight ep. 8
Rokka no Yuusha ep. 9
Shimoneta ep. 9
World Trigger ep. 44
Mobile Suit Gundam: The 08th MS Team ep. 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2015)

*Today:*

_Arslan Senki (TV)_ (Episode 21)
_Baby Steps 2nd Season_ (Episode 22)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G_ (Episode 43)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 8)
_Gangsta_ (Episode 9)
_God Eater_ (Episode 6)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 426)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 44)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 31, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 7
*Gatchaman* - Episodes 56 and 57


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 1, 2015)

Arslan Senki ep. 21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ace of Diamond S2_ (Episode 22)
_Akagami no Shirayukihime_ (Episode 9)
_Jitsu wa Watashi wa_ (Episode  9)
_Joukamachi no Dandelion_ (Episode 9)
_Million Doll_ (Episode 8)
_Non Non Biyori Repeat_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Saishin (Sep 1, 2015)

Kekkai Sensen Ep 10-11


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 1, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 8
*Gatchaman* - Episodes 58 and 59


----------



## mechaBD (Sep 1, 2015)

Kuusen Madoushi Kouhosei no Kyoukan 7-8
Food Wars 21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2015)

*Today:*

_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 30)
_Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou_ (Episode 9)
_OverLord_ (Episode 9)
_Sore ga Seiyuu!_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Yak (Sep 2, 2015)

Got Eater - Episode 6


----------



## lodmad (Sep 2, 2015)

Psycho-Pass (21, 22)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 2, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 9
*Gatchaman* - Episodes 60 and 61


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2015)

*Today:*

_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Episode 9)
_Kuusen Madoushi Kouhosei no Kyoukan_ (Episode 9)
_Kyoukai no Rinne_ (Episode 22)
_Ore Monogatari!!_ (Episode 22)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness 2nd_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 3, 2015)

*Gatchaman* - Episodes 62-65
*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2015)

*Today:*


_Chaos Dragon_ (Episode 10)
_Danchigai_ (Episode 9)
_Gakkou Gurashi!_ (Episode 9)
_Ranpo Kitan - Game of Laplace_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 4, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 11
*Gatchaman* - Episodes 66 and 67


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2015)

*Today:*

_Classroom Crisis_ (Episode 10)
_Fate Kaleid Liner PRISMA ILYA 2wei Herz!_ (Episode 7)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 427-428)
_Okusama ga Seitokaichou!_ (Episode 10)
_Pokemon XY_ (Episode 85)
_Prison School_ (Episode 9)
_Senki Zesshou Symphogear GX_ (Episode 10)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Episode 22)
_The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Girls 2nd Season_ (Episode 8)
_Ushio to Tora_ (Episode 10)
_Wakaba Girl_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 5, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 12
*Gatchaman* - Episodes 68 and 69


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aoharu x Kikanjuu_ (Episode 10)
_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 10)
_Charlotte_ (Episode 10)
_Denpa Kyoushi (TV)_ (Episode 21)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 74)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri_ (Episode 10)
_Rokka no Yuusha_ (Episode 10)
_Shimoneta_ (Episode 10)
_Working!!!_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 6, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 13
*Gatchaman* - Episodes 70 and 71


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 149)
_Arslan Senki (TV)_ (Episode 22)
_Baby Steps 2nd Season_ (Episode 23)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G_ (Episode 44)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 9)
_Gatchaman Crowds Insight_ (Episode 9)
_GOD EATER_ (Episode 7)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 45)


----------



## Saishin (Sep 7, 2015)

Gangsta Ep 1-2
Baka to Test to Shokanju Ni Ep 7-8


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 7, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 14
*Gatchaman* - Episodes 72-75


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2015)

*Today:*

_Akagami no Shirayukihime_ (Episode 10)
_Chousoku Henkei Gyrozetter_ (Episode 44)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 23)
_DokiDoki! Precure Movie: Mana Kekkon!!_? *[/Complete]*
_Happiness Charge PreCure! Movie: Ningyou no Kuni no Ballerina_ *[/Complete]*
_Jitsu wa Watashi wa_ (Episode 10)
_Million Doll_ (Episode 9)
_Non Non Biyori Repeat_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2015)

*Today:*


_Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou_ (Episode 10)
_OverLord_ (Episode 10)
_Sore ga Seiyuu!_ (Episode 10)


----------



## mechaBD (Sep 9, 2015)

Ao Haru Ride 10-13
Kuusen 9-10


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 9, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 15
*Gatchaman* - Episodes 76-79


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 10, 2015)

Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai
Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai Next

All episodes.

There has to be a 3rd season. It's too good to just end like that with more light novels having been written :[

My Coco Puffs will remain shit-free.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2015)

*Today:*


_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Episode 10)
_Kuusen Madoushi Kouhosei no Kyoukan_ (Episode 10)
_Kyoukai no Rinne_ (Episode 23)
_Ore Monogatari!!_ (Episode 23)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness 2nd_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Aki-kun (Sep 10, 2015)

_Gintama_ Episode 157-160


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 10, 2015)

*Gatchaman* - Episodes 80-83


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2015)

*Today:*

_Chaos Dragon_ (Episode 11)
_Danchigai_ (Episode 10)
_Gakkou Gurashi!_ (Episode 10)
_Okusama ga Seitokaichou!_ (Episode 11)
_Ranpo Kitan - Game of Laplace_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Aki-kun (Sep 11, 2015)

_Gintama_ Episode 161-164


----------



## mechaBD (Sep 11, 2015)

Food Wars 23


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 11, 2015)

*Gatchaman* - Episodes 84-87


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2015)

*Today:*

_Classroom Crisis_ (Episode 11)
_Fate Kaleid Liner PRISMA ILYA 2wei Herz! _(Episode 8)
_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 31)
_Prison School_ (Episode 10)
_Senki Zesshou Symphogear GX_ (Episode 11)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Episode 23)
_The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Girls 2nd Season _(Episode 9)
_Ushio to Tora_ (Episode 11)
_Wakaba Girl_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 12, 2015)

Recently discotek released a complete Monster Farm with English subtitle so I've been watching it.  USA never had 3rd season aired.

Mostly the same as USA dubbed Monster Rancher, a few names difference and such.  Discotek also released 3 dubbed seasons as well for those who prefer Americanized version.


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 12, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episodes 16-19
*Gatchaman* - Episodes 88-91


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aoharu x Kikanjuu_ (Episode 11)
_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 11)
_Charlotte _(Episode 11)
_Denpa Kyoushi (TV)_ (Episode 22)
_Durarara!!x2 Ten_ (Episode 10)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 75)
_Gate_ (Episode 11)
_Gatchaman Crowds Insight_ (Episode11)
_Rokka no Yuusha_ (Episode 11)
_Shimoneta_ (Episode 11)
_Working!!!_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 13, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 20
*Gatchaman* - Episodes 92-95


----------



## Mori (Sep 14, 2015)

Haikyuu!! - eps 10 + 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 150)
_Arslan Senki_ (Episode 23)
_Baby Steps 2_ (Episode 24)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G_ (Episode 45)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 10)
_Gangsta._ (Episode 10)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 429)
_Pokemon XY_ (Episode 86)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 14, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 21
*Gatchaman* - Episodes 96-101


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ace of Diamond S2_ (Episode 24)
_Akagami no Shirayukihime_ (Episode 11)
_Dragon Ball Kai (2014)_ (Episode 45-48)
_Jitsu wa Watashi wa_ (Episode 11)
_Joukamachi no Dandelion_ (Episode 10-11)
_Million Doll_ (Episode 10)
_Non Non Biyori Repeat_ (Episode 11)
_Precure All Stars Movie: Haru no Carnival?_ *[/Complete]*


----------



## lodmad (Sep 15, 2015)

Psycho-Pass 2 (10, 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 15, 2015)

*Gatchaman* - Episodes 102-105 (end)
*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2015)

*Today:*

_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 32)
_Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou_ (Episode 11)
_OverLord_ (Episode 11)
_Sore ga Seiyuu!_ (Episode 11)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness 2nd_ (Episode 10)


----------



## mechaBD (Sep 16, 2015)

Kuusen 11
Overlord 1-3


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 16, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2015)

*Today:*

_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Episode 11)
_Kuusen Madoushi Kouhosei no Kyoukan_ (Episode 11)
_Kyoukai no Rinne_ (Episode 24)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 17, 2015)

Jitsu wa Watashi wa, ep. 10-11
Akagami no Shirayuki-hime, ep. 1-2


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 17, 2015)

*Angelic Layer* - Episode 1
*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2015)

*Today:*

_Gakkou Gurashi!_ (Episode 11)
_Danchigai_ (Episode 11)
_Ranpo Kitan - Game of Laplace_ (Episode 11) //*Complete*
_Okusama ga Seitokaichou!_ (Episode 12) //*Complete*


----------



## mechaBD (Sep 18, 2015)

Overlord 5-10


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 18, 2015)

*Kill la Kill* - Episode 1 
*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2015)

*Today:*

_Chaos Dragon_ (Episode 12) *Complete*
_Classroom Crisis_ (Episode 12)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 2wei Herz!_ (Episode 9)
_Prison School_ (Episode 11)
_The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Girls 2nd Season_ (Episode 10)
_Ushio to Tora_ (Episode 12)
_Wakaba Girl_ (Episode 12)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 19, 2015)

*Angelic Layer* - Episode 2
*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 26


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 20, 2015)

_Gate_ (Episode 12)
_Rokka no Yuusha_ (Episode 12)
_Shimoneta to Iu Gainen ga Sonzai Shinai Taikutsu na Sekai_ (Episode 12)

All of these animes' seasons ended today. I'm especially bummed out about Rokka. Feel worse that Baby Steps' season is also ending tomorrow .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aoharu x Kikanjuu_ (Episode 12)// *Complete*
_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 12) 
_Charlotte_ (Episode 12)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Episode 23)
_Durarara!!x2 Ten_ (Episode 11)
_Fairy Tail S2_ (Episode 76)
_Gate_ (Episode 12)//*Complete*
_Gatchaman Crowds Insight_ (Episode 11)
_Rokka no Yuusha_ (Episode 12)//*Complete*
_Shimoneta_ (Episode 12)//*Complete*
_Working!!!_ (Episode 12)


----------



## Mori (Sep 20, 2015)

Haikyuu!! - eps 22 - 25


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 20, 2015)

*Kill la Kill* - Episode 2
*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episodes 27 and 28


----------



## mechaBD (Sep 20, 2015)

gekkan shoujo nozaki-kun 1-8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2015)

*Today:*

_Arslan Senki_ (Episode 24)
_Baby Steps S2_ (Episode 25)//*Complete*
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G_ (Episode 46)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 11)
_Gangsta_ (Episode 11)
_GOD EATER_ (Episode 8)
_Nanatsu no Taizai OVA_ (Episode 2)//*Complete*
_Senki Zesshou Symphogear GX_ (Episode 12)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 46)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 21, 2015)

*Angelic Layer* - Episode 3
*Kill la Kill* - Episode 3
*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 29


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2015)

*Today:*


_Aikatsu!_ (Ch.151)
_Akagami no Shirayukihime_ (Episode 12)//*Complete*
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 25)
_Jitsu wa Watashi wa_ (Episode 12)
_Joukamachi no Dandelion_ (Episode 12)//*Complete*
_Million Doll_ (Episode 11)//*Complete*
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Ch.430)
_Non Non Biyori Repeat_ (Episode 12)//*Complete*


----------



## Saishin (Sep 22, 2015)

Cyborg 009 the cyborg soldier - Ep 12 (re-watching)
Initial D First Stage - Ep 2
Fairy Tail - Ep 28


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 22, 2015)

*Angelic Layer* - Episode 4
*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2015)

*Today:*

_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 33)
_Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou_ (Episode 12)//*Complete*
_OverLord_ (Episode 12)
_Sore ga Seiyuu!_ (Episode 12)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 23, 2015)

Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou, Ep 12
Overlord, Ep. 4


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 23, 2015)

*Kill la Kill* - Episode 4
*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 31


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2015)

*Today:*

_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Episode 12)//*Complete*
_Kuusen Madoushi Kouhosei no Kyoukan_ (Episode 12)//*Complete*
_Kyoukai no Rinne_ (Episode 25)//*Complete*
_Ore Monogatari!!_ (Episode 24)//*Complete*
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness 2nd_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2015)

*Today:*

_Chousoku Henkei Gyrozetter_ (Episode 45)
_Danchigai_ (Episode 12)//*Complete*
_Naruto Shippuuden_ (Episode 431)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 25, 2015)

_Yesterday:_

*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 32


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2015)

*Today:*

_Classroom Crisis_ (Episode 13)//*Complete*
_Gakkou Gurashi!_ (Episode 12)//*Complete*
_Prison School_ (Episode 12)//*Complete*
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Episode 24)//*Complete*
_Ushio to Tora_ (Episode 13)
_Wakaba Girl_ (Episode 13)//*Complete*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 13)
_Charlotte_ (Episode 13)//*Complete*
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Episode 24)//*Complete*
_Durarara!!x2 Ten_ (Episode 12)//*Complete*
_Fairy Tail_ (2014) (Episode 77)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma?Illya 2wei Herz!_ (Episode 10)//*Complete*
_Senki Zesshou Symphogear GX_ (Episode 13)//*Complete*
_Working!!!_ (Episode 13)//*Complete
*


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 27, 2015)

*Angelic Layer* - Episode 5
*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 33
*Kill la Kill* - Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2015)

*Today:*

_Arslan Senki (TV)_ (Episode 25)//*Complete*
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G_ (Episode 47)
_Danchigai Special_ [/*Complete*]
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 12)
_Gangsta_ (Episode 12)//*Complete*
_Gatchaman Crowds Insight_ (Episode 12)//*Complete*
_GOD EATER_ (Episode 9)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 47)


----------



## mechaBD (Sep 28, 2015)

Food Wars - 24


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 28, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 34
*Angelic Layer* - Episode 6
*Kill la Kill* - Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 152)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 26)
_Dragon Ball Kai (2014)_ (Episode 49-61) *[/Complete]*
_Jitsu wa Watashi wa_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Pokemon XY_ (Episode 87)


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 29, 2015)

*Himouto Umaru-chan*: Fell behind, catching up to whatever episode's out now.


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 29, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 35


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2015)

*Today:*

_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 34)
_Overlord_ (Episode 13)//*Complete*
_Sore ga Seiyuu!_ (Episode 13)//*Complete*
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness 2nd_ (Episode 12)//*Complete*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2015)

*Today:*

_Yuru Yuri Nachuyachumi!+_ (Episode 2) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 1, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 36


----------



## Pineapples (Oct 2, 2015)

_Overlord_ (Episode 13)
_Lupin III (2015)_ (Episode 1)

Pretty excited for some Fall anime to start airing .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2015)

*Today:*


_Lance N' Masques_ (Episode 1)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 432)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 2, 2015)

*Angelic Layer* - Episodes 7 and 8
*Kill la Kill* - Episodes 7 and 8
*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episode 37


----------



## Pineapples (Oct 3, 2015)

_Ushio to Tora_ (Episode 14)
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 1)
_Lance N' Masques Episode_ (Episode 1)
_Haikyu!!_ (Episode 4-7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2015)

*Today:*

_Hackadoll the Animation_ (Episode 1)
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 1)
_Noragami Aragoto_ (Episode 1)
_Soukyuu no Fafner: Dead Aggressor - Exodus 2nd Season_ (Episode 1)
_The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Girls 2nd Season_ (Episode 11)
_Ushio to Tora_ (Episode 14)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 3, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episodes 38-40


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2015)

*Today:*


_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 14)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 78)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk_ (Episode 1)
_Haikyuu!! Second Season_ (Episode 1)
_K - Return of Kings_ (Episode 1)
_Owarimonogatari _(Episode 1)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Episode 1)
_Shingeki! Kyojin Chuugakkou_ (Episode 1)
_Utawarerumono: Itsuwari no Kamen_ (Episode 1)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 48)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 4, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episodes 41 and 42


----------



## SF latif (Oct 5, 2015)

Blood-c episode 1-12 and "the last Dark" movie continuation


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2015)

*Today:*


_Cardfight!! Vanguard G_ (Episode 48) *[/Complete]*
_Comet Lucifer_ (Episode 1)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 13)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 1)
_One-Punch Man _(Episode 1)
_Onsen Yousei Hakone-chan_ (Episode 1)


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 5, 2015)

Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 1
Tokyo Ravens 1-14


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Oct 5, 2015)

Hunter x Hunter(2011)  episodes 39-43


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 5, 2015)

*Angelic Layer* - Episodes 9 and 10
*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episodes 43 and 44


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 5, 2015)

Yugioh Arc V

Things are gonna get heated up, Academia is gonna send some troops to Synchro Dimension.


----------



## Mako (Oct 5, 2015)

Hunter x Hunter (2011) - episodes 108-110


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2015)

*Today:*

_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 27)
_JK Meshi!_ (Episode 1)//*[/Dropped]*
_Komori-san wa Kotowarenai!_ (Episode 1)
_Pokemon XY_ (Episode 88-89)
_YuruYuri S3_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 153)
_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 35)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 7, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episodes 45-48
*Kill la Kill* - Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2015)

*Today:*

_Kekkai Sensen_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Sakurako-san no Ashimoto ni wa Shitai ga Umatteiru_ (Episode 1)
_Tantei Team KZ Jiken Note_ (Episode 1)


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 8, 2015)

Kekkai Sensen


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 8, 2015)

High School Star Musical (STARMYU): ep 1


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 8, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part III* - Episodes 49 and 50 (end)
*Kill la Kill* - Episode 10
*Ranma ?* - Episodes 41 and 42


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2015)

*Today:*


_Fushigi na Somera-chan_ (Episode 1) *[/Dropped]*
_Lance N' Masques_ (Episode 2)
_Subete ga F ni Naru_ (Episode 1)
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 9, 2015)

*Ranma ?* - Episodes 43 and 44


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2015)

*Today:*

_Garo - The Crimson Moon_ (Episode 1)
_Hackadoll the Animation_ (Episode 2)
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 2)
_K - Return of Kings_ (Episode 2)
_Noragami Aragoto_ (Episode 2)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament BURST_ (Episode 1)
_Shomin Sample_ (Episode 1)
_Soukyuu no Fafner Dead Aggressor - Exodus S2_ (Episode 2)
_Ushio to Tora_ (Episode 15)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 10, 2015)

*Ranma ?* - Episodes 45 and 46


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 15)
_Dragon Ball Z Movie 15: Fukkatsu no F_ *[/Complete]*
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 79)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk_ (Episode 2)
_Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka? S2_ (Episode 1)
_Haikyuu!! S2_ (Episode 2)
_Owarimonogatari_ (Episode 2)
_Owari no Seraph: Nagoya Kessen-hen_  (Episode 1)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Episode 2)
_Shingeki! Kyojin Chuugakkou_ (Episode 2)
_Utawarerumono - Itsuwari no Kamen_ (Episode 2)


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 11, 2015)

Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2
Code Geass Season Two 20-25 

I just marathoned this after not seeing it for years and I forgot how much I liked it. Was so worth the re watch.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 11, 2015)

_Valkyrie Drive: Mermaid_ ep.01
_One Punch Man_ 01


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 11, 2015)

*Angelic Layer* - Episodes 11 and 12
*Kill la Kill* - Episodes 11 and 12
*Ranma ?* - Episodes 47 and 48


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 11, 2015)

Gakusen Toshi Asterisk 1-2
Shinmai Maou no Testament BURST 1
Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry 1-2
Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 154)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Gears Crisis-hen_ (Episode 1)
_Comet Lucifer_ (Episode 2)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 14)
_Komori-san wa Kotowarenai!_ (Episode 2)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 2)
_One-Punch Man_ (Episode 2)
_Onsen Yousei Hakone-chan_ (Ch.2)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 49)
_Valkyrie Drive: Mermaid_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 12, 2015)

*Ranma ?* - Episodes 49 and 50


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 12, 2015)

Aria the Scarlet Ammo 1-12
Aria the Scarlet Ammo AA 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2015)

*Today:*


_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 28)
_Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works (TV) 2nd Season - Sunny Day _*[/Complete]*
_Kyoukai no Kanata Movie: I'll Be Here - Mirai-hen_ *[/Complete]*
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 433)
_Pokemon XY_ (Episode 90)
_YuruYuri S3_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Sauce (Oct 13, 2015)

One Piece - episode 712 and 713.


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 13, 2015)

*Angelic Layer* - Episode 13
*Kill la Kill* - Episode 13


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 13, 2015)

Owarimonogatari 1
Valkyrie Drive 1
Heavy Object 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 13, 2015)

OPM Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2015)

*Today:*

_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 36)
_Hidan no Aria AA_ (Episode 1)


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 14, 2015)

Shomin Sample 1-2


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 14, 2015)

*Angelic Layer* - Episode 14
*Kill la Kill* - Episode 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2015)

*Today:*

_Hidan no Aria AA_ (Episode 2)
_Sakurako-san no Ashimoto ni wa Shitai ga Umatteiru_ (Episode 2)
_Shomin Sample_ (Episode 2)
_Tantei Team KZ Jiken Note_ (Episode 2)


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 15, 2015)

Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2015)

*Today:*

_Lance N' Masques_ (Episode 3)
_Subete ga F ni Naru_ (Episode 2)
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Episode 2)


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 16, 2015)

Shinmai Maou no Testament BURST - 02
Hidan no Aria AA - 02


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 16, 2015)

*Angelic Layer* - Episode 15
*Kill la Kill* - Episode 15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2015)

*Today:*


_Garo - The Crimson Moon_ (Episode 2)
_Hackadoll the Animation_ (Episode 3)
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 3)
_K - Return of Kings_ (Episode 3)
_Noragami Aragoto_ (Episode 3)
_Persona 4 The Golden Animation: Thank you Mr. Accomplice_ *[/Complete]*
_Shinmai Maou no Testament BURST_ (Episode 2)
_Soukyuu no Fafner Dead Aggressor - Exodus S2_ (Episode 3)
_The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Girls 2nd Season_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Ushio to Tora_ (Episode 16)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 17, 2015)

*Angelic Layer* - Episodes 16 and 17
*Kill la Kill* - Episodes 16 and 17


----------



## Mori (Oct 17, 2015)

Persona 4 Golden - episode 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 16)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk_ (Episode 3)
_Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka S2_ (Episode 2)
_Fairy Tail S2_ (Episode 80)
_Haikyuu!! S2 - 03_ (Episode 3)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 434)
_Owarimonogatari_ (Episode 3)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Episode 3)
_Seraph of the End S2_ (Episode 2)
_Shingeki! Kyojin Chuugakkou_ (Episode 3)
_Utawarerumono - Itsuwari no Kamen_ (Episode 3)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 50)
_Valkyrie Drive - Mermaid_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2015)

Gundam: Iron Blooded 3


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 18, 2015)

*Angelic Layer* - Episode 18
*Kill la Kill* - Episode 18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2015)

*Today:*

_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Gears Crisis-hen_ (Episode 2)
_Comet Lucifer_ (Episode 3)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 15)
_Komori-san wa Kotowarenai!_ (Episode 3)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 3)
_One-Punch Man_ (Episode 3)
_Onsen Yousei Hakone-chan_ (Episode 3)
_Pokemon XY_ (Episode 91)


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 19, 2015)

Gakusen Toshi Asterisk 3
Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry 3


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 19, 2015)

*Angelic Layer* - Episode 19
*Kill la Kill* - Episode 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 155)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 29)
_Yuru Yuri San☆Hai!_ (Episode 3)


----------



## okidoki (Oct 20, 2015)

_Ookami Kodomo no Ame to Yuki_


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 20, 2015)

Hidan no Aria AA 3


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 20, 2015)

Date A Live II, Ep. 4-5


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 20, 2015)

*Angelic Layer* - Episode 20
*Kill la Kill* - Episode 20


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 20, 2015)

Yugioh 5D's


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2015)

*Today:*


_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 37)
_Hidan no Aria AA_ (Episode 3)


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 21, 2015)

Shomin Sample 3


----------



## Zeta42 (Oct 21, 2015)

Finished watching Toradora, was displeased with the ending. Not enough Ryuji x Taiga!


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 21, 2015)

*Angelic Layer* - Episodes 21 and 22
*Kill la Kill* - Episodes 21 and 22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2015)

*Today:*

_Sakurako-san no Ashimoto ni wa Shitai ga Umatteiru_ (Episode 3)
_Shomin Sample_ (Episode 3)
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Episode 3)
_Tantei Team KZ Jiken Note_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Catamount (Oct 22, 2015)

You won't believe it... *Bleach*


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 22, 2015)

*Angelic Layer* - Episode 23
*Kill la Kill* - Episode 23


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 22, 2015)

One Piece

Buggy's Legendary Hype.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2015)

*Today:*

_Lance N' Masques_ (Episode 4)
_Owari no Seraph: Owaranai Seraph_ (Episode 1-7)
_Subete ga F ni Naru_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 23, 2015)

*Angelic Layer* - Episode 24
*Kill la Kill* - Episode 24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2015)

*Today:*


_Garo - The Crimson Moon_ (Episode 3)
_Hackadoll the Animation_ (Episode 4)
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 4)
_K - Return of Kings_ (Episode 4)
_Noragami Aragoto_ (Episode 4)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament BURST_ (Episode 3)
_Soukyuu no Fafner Dead Aggressor - Exodus S2_ (Episode 4)
_Ushio to Tora_ (Episode 17)


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 24, 2015)

Gakusen Toshi Asterisk 4
Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry 4


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 24, 2015)

*Kill la Kill* - Episode 25 (end)
*Angelic Layer* - Episodes 25 and 26 (end)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 17)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 81)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk_ (Episode 4)
_Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka S2_ (Episode 3)
_Haikyuu!! S2_ (Episode 4)
_Owari no Seraph: Nagoya Kessen-hen_ (Episode 3)
_Owarimonogatari_ (Episode 4)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Episode 4)
_Shingeki! Kyojin Chuugakkou_ (Episode 4)
_Utawarerumono - Itsuwari no Kamen _(Episode 4)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 51)


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 25, 2015)

Gundam: Iron Blooded-Orphans 4


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 25, 2015)

*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 25, 2015)

Bakemonogatari


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2015)

*Today:*

_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Gears Crisis-hen_ (Episode 3)
_Chousoku Henkei Gyrozetter_ (Episode 46)
_Comet Lucifer_ (Episode 4)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 16)
_Komori-san wa Kotowarenai!_ (Episode 4)
_Mobile Suit Gundam - Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 4)
_Onsen Yousei Hakone-chan_ (Episode 4)
_One Punch Man_ (Episode 4)


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 26, 2015)

Comet Lucifer 3-4


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 26, 2015)

*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 2


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 26, 2015)

Doesn't really classified as anime but RWBY S3 Epsiode 1.


----------



## Cormag (Oct 26, 2015)

gits      sac


----------



## Mako (Oct 27, 2015)

Neon Genesis Evangelion (Re-watch) - 23
Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans - 3
K-On!! - 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ace of Diamond S2_ (Episode 30)
_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 156)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 435)
_Valkyrie Drive ? Mermaid_ (Episode 3)
_YuruYuri S3_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 27, 2015)

Yu-Gi-Oh! ARC-V episode 79


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 27, 2015)

*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2015)

*Today:*

_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 38)
_Hidan no Aria AA_ (Episode 4)
_Wakaba*Girl: Onsen Tsukaritai_ *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 28, 2015)

*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2015)

*Today:*

_Sakurako-san no Ashimoto ni wa Shitai ga Umatteiru _(Episode 4)
_Shomin Sample_ (Episode 4)
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Episode 4)
_Tantei Team KZ Jiken Note_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 29, 2015)

*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2015)

*Today:*

_Lance N' Masques_ (Episode 5)
_Subete ga F ni Naru_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 30, 2015)

*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail S2 _(Episode 82)
_Garo - The Crimson Moon_ (Episode 4)
_Hackadoll the Animation_ (Episode 5)
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 5)
_Noragami Aragoto_ (Episode 5)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament BURST_ (Episode 4)
_Soukyuu no Fafner: Dead Aggressor - Exodus 2nd Season_ (Episode 5)
_Ushio to Tora_ (Episode 18)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 31, 2015)

*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 18)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk_ (Episode 5)
_Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka S2_ (Episode 4)
_Haikyuu!! S2_ (Episode 5)
_K - Return of Kings_ (Episode 5)
_Owari no Seraph: Nagoya Kessen-hen_ (Episode 4)
_Owarimonogatari_  (Episode 5)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Episode 5)
_Shingeki! Kyojin Chuugakkou_ (Episode 5)
_Utawarerumono - Itsuwari no Kamen_ (Episode 5)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 52)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 1, 2015)

*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2015)

*Today:*

_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Gears Crisis-hen_ (Episode 4)
_Comet Lucifer_ (Episode 5)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 17)
_Komori-san wa Kotowarenai!_ (Episode 5)
_Mobile Suit Gundam - Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 5)
_One-Punch Man_ (Episode 5)
_Onsen Yousei Hakone-chan_ (Episode 5)
_Pokemon XY_ (Episode 92-93) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 157)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 31)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness 2nd_ (Episode 13-14)*[/Complete]*
_Valkyrie Drive: Mermaid_ (Episode 4)
_Yuru Yuri San?Hai!_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Justicar88 (Nov 3, 2015)

Rewatched a few ep of Naruto I guess


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2015)

*Today:*


_Hidan no Aria AA_ (Episode 5)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 4, 2015)

The new episode of Yu-Gi-Oh! ARC - V.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2015)

*Today:*


_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Gets♥Sareta Ken _ (Episode 5)
_Sakurako-san no Ashimoto ni wa Shitai ga Umatteiru_ (Episode 5)
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Episode 5)
_Tantei Team KZ Jiken Note_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 5, 2015)

*Gatchaman (OVA)* - Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2015)

*Today:*

_Chousoku Henkei Gyrozetter_ (Episode 47)
_Lance N' Masques_ (Episode 6)
_Subete ga F ni Naru_ (Episode 5)
_Pokemon XY: Mega Evolution_ (Episode 4) *[/Complete]*
_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 6, 2015)

*Gatchaman (OVA)* - Epidodes 2 and 3 (end)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2015)

*Today:*

_Garo - The Crimson Moon_ (Episode 5)
_Fairy Tail S2_ (Episode 83)
_Hackadoll the Animation_ (Episode 6)
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 6)
_K - Return of Kings_ (Episode 6)
_Noragami Aragoto_ (Episode 6)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament BURST_ (Episode 5)
_Soukyuu no Fafner: Dead Aggressor - Exodus 2nd Season_ (Episode 6)
_Ushio to Tora_ (Episode 19)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 19)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk_ (Episode 6)
_Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka S2_ (Episode 5)
_Haikyuu!! S2_ (Episode 6)
_Owari no Seraph: Nagoya Kessen-hen_ (Episode 5)
_Owarimonogatari_ (Episode 6)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Episode 6)
_Shingeki! Kyojin Chuugakkou_ (Episode 6)
_Utawarerumono - Itsuwari no Kamen_ (Episode 6)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 53)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2015)

*Today:*

_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Gears Crisis-hen_ (Episode 5)
_Comet Lucifer_ (Episode 6)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 18)
_Mobile Suit Gundam - Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 6)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 436)
_Onsen Yousei Hakone-chan_ (Episode 6)
_One-Punch Man_ (Episode 6)
_Owari no Seraph: Owaranai Seraph_ (Episode 8-9) *[/Complete]*
_Valkyrie Drive: Mermaid_ (Episode 5)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 16-17)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2015)

*Today:*

_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 32)
_Isuca: Gokuraku_ *[/Complete]*
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V _ (Episode 18)
_Yuru Yuri San☆Hai!_ (Episode 6)


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 10, 2015)

Rurouni Kenshin ep. 4

...I'm 10 years too late


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 10, 2015)

*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 158)
_Hidan no Aria AA_ (Episode 6)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 19)


----------



## Kuzan (Nov 11, 2015)

One Piece and OPM


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2015)

*Today:*

_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 39)
_Sakurako-san no Ashimoto ni wa Shitai ga Umatteiru_ (Episode 6)
_Shomin Sample_ (Episode 6)
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Episode 6)
_Tantei Team KZ Jiken Note_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 12, 2015)

*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2015)

*Today:*

_Lance N' Masques_ (Episode 7)
_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 2)
_Subete ga F ni Naru_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 13, 2015)

*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 11


----------



## lodmad (Nov 13, 2015)

Hunter x Hunter 2011 (135   )


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail S2_ (Episode 84)
_Hackadoll the Animation_ (Episode 7)
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 7)
_K: Return of Kings_ (Episode 7)
_Garo - The Crimson Moon_ (Episode 6)
_Noragami Aragoto_ (Episode 7)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament BURST_ (Episode 6)
_Soukyuu no Fafner: Dead Aggressor - Exodus 2nd Season_ (Episode 7)
_Ushio to Tora_ (Episode 20)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 14, 2015)

*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 20)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G GIRS Crisis_ (Episode 6)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk_ (Episode 7)
_Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka S2_ (Episode 6)
_Haikyuu!! S2_ (Episode 7)
_Owari no Seraph: Nagoya Kessen-hen_ (Episode 6)
_Owarimonogatari_ (Episode 7)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Episode 7)
_Shingeki! Kyojin Chuugakkou_ (Episode 7)
_Utawarerumono - Itsuwari no Kamen_ (Episode 7)
_Valkyrie Drive - Mermaid_ (Episode 6)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 54)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 15, 2015)

*Le Chevalier D'Eon* - Episode 1
*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 159)
_Comet Lucifer_ (Episode 7)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 19)
_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 40)
_Komori-san wa Kotowarenai!_ (Episode 7)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 7)
_One-Punch Man_ (Episode 7)
_Onsen Yousei Hakone-chan_ (Episode 7)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 20-23)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 16, 2015)

*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 14
*Le Chevalier D'Eon* - Episode 2


----------



## Kazuki (Nov 17, 2015)

*Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans* 07


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2015)

*Today:*

_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 33)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 24)
_YuruYuri S3_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 17, 2015)

*Le Chevalier D'Eon* - Episode 3
*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2015)

*Today:*

_Chousoku Henkei Gyrozetter_ (Episode 48)
_Hidan no Aria AA_ (Episode 7)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 25-27)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2015)

*Today:*


_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Gets♥Sareta Ken_ (Episode 7)
_Sakurako-san no Ashimoto ni wa Shitai ga Umatteiru_ (Episode 7)
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Episode 7)
_Tantei Team KZ Jiken Note_ (Episode 7)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 28-29)


----------



## Saishin (Nov 19, 2015)

Darker than Black - Ep 24-25-26 (finished)
Gangsta - Ep 7-8


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 19, 2015)

*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 16
*Le Chevalier D'Eon* - Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2015)

*Today:*

_Lance N' Masques_ (Episode 8)
_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 3)
_Subete ga F ni Naru_ (Episode 7)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 30-32)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail S2_ (Episode 85)
_Garo - The Crimson Moon_ (Episode 7)
_Hackadoll the Animation_ (Episode 8)
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 8)
_K - Return of Kings_ (Episode 8)
_Noragami Aragoto_ (Episode 8)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament BURST_ (Episode 7)
_Soukyuu no Fafner: Dead Aggressor - Exodus 2nd Season_ (Episode 8)
_Ushio to Tora_ (Episode 21)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 21, 2015)

*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 17

Now with 99.9% more stock footage


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 21)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G GIRS Crisis_ (Episode 7)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk_ (Episode 8)
_Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka S2_ (Episode 7)
_Haikyuu!! S2_ (Episode 8)
_Owari no Seraph: Nagoya Kessen-hen_ (Episode 7)
_Owarimonogatari_ (Episode 8)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Episode 8)
_Shingeki! Kyojin Chuugakkou_ (Episode 8)
_Utawarerumono - Itsuwari no Kamen_ (Episode 8)
_Valkyrie Drive - Mermaid_ (Episode 7)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 55)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 22, 2015)

*Le Chevalier D'Eon* - Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2015)

*Today:*

_Comet Lucifer_ (Episode 8)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 20)
_Komori-san wa Kotowarenai!_ (Episode 8)
_Little Busters!: EX_ (Episode 7-8) *[/Complete]*
_Mobile Suit Gundam - Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 8)
_One-Punch Man_ (Episode 8)
_Onsen Yousei Hakone-chan_ (Episode 8)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 33-37)


----------



## Saishin (Nov 23, 2015)

Darker than Black - Ryuusei no Gemini - Ep 1 (wow such a good starting episode)
Ushio and Tora - Ep 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 160)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 34)
_YuruYuri S3_ (Episode 8)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V _ (Episode 38)


----------



## kluang (Nov 24, 2015)

Today

OPM Episode 8
When Marnie Was Here

If Marnie is Ghibli last movie, fuck man, I love that film.


----------



## Marik Swift (Nov 24, 2015)

_Noragami_ (Episode 01 - 07)​


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 24, 2015)

Yu-Gi-Oh! ARC - V 83


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2015)

*Today:*


_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 41)
_Hidan no Aria AA_ (Episode 8)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V _ (Episode 39-40)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Gets♥Sareta Ken _ (Episode 8)
_Sakurako-san no Ashimoto ni wa Shitai ga Umatteiru_ (Episode 8)
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Episode 8)
_Tantei Team KZ Jiken Note _(Episode 8)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 41-46)


----------



## Saishin (Nov 26, 2015)

The Heroic Legend of Arslan - Ep 14-15
Darker than Black - Ryusei no Gemini - Ep 2


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 26, 2015)

*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2015)

*Today:*

_Lance N' Masques_ (Episode 9)
_Subete ga F ni Naru_ (Episode 8)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 47-51)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 27, 2015)

*Le Chevalier D'Eon* - Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2015)

*Today:*

_Garo: Guren no Tsuki_ (Episode 8)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 86)
_Hacka Doll The Animation_ (Episode 9)
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 9)
_K: Return of Kings_ (Episode 9)
_Noragami Aragoto_ (Episode 9)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament Burst_ (Episode 8)
_Soukyuu no Fafner: Dead Aggressor - Exodus 2nd Season_ (Episode 9)
_Ushio to Tora_ (Episode 22)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 28, 2015)

*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 22)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G GIRS Crisis_ (Episode 8)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk_ (Episode 9)
_Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka S2_ (Episode 8)
_Haikyuu!! S2_ (Episode 9)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Ch.437-439)
_Owari no Seraph: Nagoya Kessen-hen_ (Episode 8)
_Owarimonogatari_ (Episode 9)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Episode 9)
_Shingeki! Kyojin Chuugakkou_ (Episode 9)
_Strike the Blood: Valkyria no Oukoku-hen_ (Episode 1)
_Utawarerumono: Itsuwari no Kamen_ (Episode 9)
_Valkyrie Drive - Mermaid_ (Episode 8)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 56)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 52-53)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 29, 2015)

*Le Chevalier D'Eon* - Episode 7


----------



## ShadoLord (Nov 29, 2015)

One Piece Episode 620
Mirai Nikki


----------



## Kazuki (Nov 30, 2015)

*Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans* 09


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2015)

*Today:*

_Comet Lucifer_ (Episode 9)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 21)
_Komori-san wa Kotowarenai!_ (Episode 8)
_Mobile Suit Gundam - Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 9)
_One Punch Man_ (Episode 9)
_Onsen Yousei Hakone-chan_ (Episode 9)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V _ (Episode 54-61)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2015)

*Today:*

_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 35)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 62-64)
_YuruYuri S3_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 1, 2015)

*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2015)

*Today:*


_Hidan no Aria AA_ (Episode 9)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V _ (Episode 65-66)


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 2, 2015)

Yu-Gi-Oh! ARC-V Episode 85


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 2, 2015)

*Le Chevalier D'Eon* - Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 161)
_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 42)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Gets♥Sareta Ken _ (Episode 9)
_Sakurako-san no Ashimoto ni wa Shitai ga Umatteiru_ (Episode 9)
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Episode 9)
_Tantei Team KZ Jiken Note_ (Episode 9


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 3, 2015)

*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2015)

*Today:*

_Lance N' Masques_ (Episode 10)
_Subete ga F ni Naru_ (Episode 9)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V _ (Episode 67-68)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail S2_ (Episode 87)
_Garo: Guren no Tsuki_ (Episode 9)
_Hackadoll the Animation_ (Episode 10)
_K - Return of Kings_ (Episode 10)
_Noragami Aragoto_ (Episode 10)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament BURST_ (Episode 9)
_Soukyuu no Fafner Dead Aggressor - Exodus S2_ (Episode 10)
_Ushio to Tora (TV)_ (Episode 23)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 5, 2015)

*Le Chevalier D'Eon* - Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 23)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Gears Crisis-hen_ (Episode 9)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk_ (Episode 10)
_Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka??_ (Episode 9)
_Haikyuu!! Second Season_ (Episode 10)
_Owari no Seraph: Nagoya Kessen-hen_ (Episode 9)
_Owarimonogatari_ (Episode 10)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Episode 10)
_Shingeki! Kyojin Chuugakkou_ (Episode 10)
_Utawarerumono: Itsuwari no Kamen_ (Episode 10)
_Valkyrie Drive: Mermaid_ (Episode 9)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 57)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 6, 2015)

*Blood Blockade Battlefront* - Episode 11
*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2015)

*Today:*

_Comet Lucifer_ (Episode 10)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 22)
_Komori-san wa Kotowarenai!_ (Episode 9)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 10)
_One Punch Man_ (Episode 10)
_Onsen Yousei Hakone-chan_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 162)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 36)
_YuruYuri S3_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 8, 2015)

*Le Chevalier D'Eon* - Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2015)

*Today:*


_Hidan no Aria AA_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 9, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episode 80
*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Gets♥Sareta Ken_ (Episode 10)
_Sakurako-san no Ashimoto ni wa Shitai ga Umatteiru_ (Episode 10)
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Episode 10)
_Tantei Team KZ Jiken Note_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 10, 2015)

*Blood Blockade Battlefront* - Episode 12 (end)
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episode 81
*Le Chevalier D'Eon* - Episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2015)

*Today:*

_Lance N' Masques _(Episode 11)
_Subete ga F ni Naru_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 11, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episode 82
*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail (2014_) (Episode 88)
_Garo - The Crimson Moon_ (Episode 10)
_Hackadoll the Animation_ (Episode 11)
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 10)
_K - Return of Kings_ (Episode 11)
_Noragami Aragoto_ (Episode 11)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament BURST_  (Episode 10) *[/Complete]*
_Soukyuu no Fafner: Dead Aggressor - Exodus 2nd Season_ (Episode 11)
_Ushio to Tora_ (Episode 24)


----------



## Saishin (Dec 12, 2015)

Ushio and Tora - Ep 2-3
One Punch Man - Ep 3-4


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 12, 2015)

*Ranma ?* - Episode 51
*Le Chevalier D'Eon* - Episode 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 24)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Gears Crisis-hen_ (Episode 10)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk_ (Episode 11)
_Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka??_ (Episode 10)
_Haikyuu!! Second Season_ (Episode 11)
_Owari no Seraph: Nagoya Kessen-hen_ (Episode 10)
_Owarimonogatari_ (Episode 11)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Episode 11)
_Shingeki! Kyojin Chuugakkou_ (Episode 11)
_Utawarerumono: Itsuwari no Kamen_ (Episode 11)
_Valkyrie Drive: Mermaid_ (Episode 10)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 58)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 13, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episode 83
*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2015)

*Today:*


_Comet Lucifer_ (Episode 11)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 23)
_Komori-san wa Kotowarenai!_ (Episode 10)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 11)
_One Punch Man_ (Episode 11)
_Onsen Yousei Hakone-chan_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Catamount (Dec 14, 2015)

I am actually rewatching Avatar the Last Airbender 
currently on the Book 1


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 14, 2015)

*Ranma ?* - Episode 52
*Le Chevalier D'Eon* - Episode 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2015)

*Today:*

_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 37)
_YuruYuri S3_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Pete Jones (Dec 15, 2015)

I just watched Anti-Magic Academy:The 35th Platoon and Asterisks War.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 15, 2015)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episode 84
*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2015)

*Today:*

_Hidan no Aria AA_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Gets♥Sareta Ken_ (Episode 11)
_Sakurako-san no Ashimoto ni wa Shitai ga Umatteiru_ (Episode 11)
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Episode 11)
_Tantei Team KZ Jiken Note_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 17, 2015)

*Ranma ?* - Episode 53
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episode 85
*Le Chevalier D'Eon* - Episode 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2015)

*Today:*


_Lance N' Masques_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Subete ga F ni Naru: The Perfect Insider_ (Episode 11) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 18, 2015)

_Ping Pong_ 1-11 {fin}


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 18, 2015)

*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 27


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail S2_ (Episode 89)
_Garo - The Crimson Moon_ (Episode 11)
_Hackadoll the Animation_ (Episode 12)
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 11)
_Noragami Aragoto_ (Episode 12)
_Soukyuu no Fafner: Dead Aggressor - Exodus 2nd Season_ (Episode 12)
_Ushio to Tora_ (Episode 25)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 19, 2015)

*Ranma ?* - Episode 54
*Le Chevalier D'Eon* - Episode 15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 25)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G GIRS Crisis_ (Episode 11)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka S2_ (Episode 11)
_Haikyuu!! S2_ (Episode 12)
_K - Return of Kings_ (Episode 12)
_Owarimonogatari_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Owari no Seraph: Nagoya Kessen-hen_ (Episode 11)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Shingeki! Kyojin Chuugakkou_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Utawarerumono - Itsuwari no Kamen_ (Episode 12)
_Valkyrie Drive - Mermaid_ (Episode 11)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 59)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2015)

*Today:*


_Comet Lucifer_ (Ch.12) *[/Complete]*
_Hagure Yuusha no Aesthetica: Hajirai Ippai_ (Episode 1-6) *[/Complete]*
_High School DxD BorN: Yomigaeranai Fushichou_ *[/Complete]*
_Komori-san wa Kotowarenai!_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 12)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 440-442)
_One-Punch Man_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Onsen Yousei Hakone-chan_ (Episode 12)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2015)

*Today:*

_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 38)
_Yuru Yuri San☆Hai!_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2015)

*Today:*

_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 24)
_Hidan no Aria AA_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Catamount (Dec 23, 2015)

Avatar the Last Airbender, Book 3: Fire


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Dec 23, 2015)

Young Black Jack!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Gets♥Sareta Ken_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Sakurako-san no Ashimoto ni wa Shitai ga Umatteiru_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Tantei Team KZ Jiken Note_ (Episode 12)


----------



## Catamount (Dec 25, 2015)

i've started *Legend of Korra* today and it seems to be too much of a computer game like thing than the Avatar was. Not sure if I like it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2015)

*Today:*

_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 69-71)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 90)
_Hackadoll the Animation_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 12)
_Noragami Aragoto_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Soukyuu no Fafner: Dead Aggressor - Exodus 2nd Season_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Ushio to Tora_ (Episode 26) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 26, 2015)

Final episode of K return of Kings.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aquarion Logos_ (Episode 26) *[/Complete]*
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G GIRS Crisis_ (Episode  12)
_Futsuu no Joshikousei ga [Locodol] Yatte Mita. OVA_  (Episode 1)
_Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka S2_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Haikyuu!! Second Season_ (Episode 13)
_K - Return of Kings_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Owari no Seraph: Nagoya Kessen-hen_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Working!!! Lord of the Takanashi_ *[/Complete]*


----------



## Mako (Dec 27, 2015)

K-On!! Episodes 24-26 (finished)
K-On The Movie.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 27, 2015)

_Re-watch_:

*Kanon (2006)* - Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2015)

*Today:*

_Komori-san wa Kotowarenai!_ (Episode 13)
_Mobile Suit Gundam - Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 13)
_Onsen Yousei Hakone-chan_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Strike the Blood: Valkyria no Oukoku-hen_ (Episode 2) *[/Complete]*
_Valkyrie Drive: Mermaid_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_World Trigger_ (Episode 60)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 28, 2015)

_Re-watch_:

*Kanon (2006)* - Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2015)

*Today:*

_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 4)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V _ (Episode 72)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2015)

*Today:*

_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 25)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V _ (Episode 73)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 30, 2015)

_Re-watch_:

*Kanon (2006)* - Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Saishin (Dec 30, 2015)

Kekkai Sensen - Ep 12 (completed)
One Punch Man - Ep 5-6


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 30, 2015)

_Re-watch_:

*Kanon (2006)* - Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2015)

*Today:*

_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V _ (Episode 74-75)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 31, 2015)

_Re-watch_:

*Kanon (2006)* - Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2016)

*Today:*

_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_  (Episode 76)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 1, 2016)

_Re-watch_:

*Kanon (2006)* - Episodes 11 and 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 163-165)
_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 43-45)
_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 5-7)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 2, 2016)

_Re-watch_:

*Kanon (2006)* - Episodes 13 and 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto the Mov_ie *[/Complete]*
_Sailor Moon S_ (Episode 109)--*Rewatch*
_Utawarerumono - Itsuwari no Kamen_ (Episode 13)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 3, 2016)

_Re-watch_:

*Kanon (2006)* - Episodes 15 and 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2016)

*Today:*

_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 46)
_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 4, 2016)

One Punch Man Ep. 12

Overrated.


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 4, 2016)

_Re-watch_:

*Kanon (2006)* - Episodes 17 and 18

Shiori


----------



## Kazuki (Jan 5, 2016)

*Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn* 6-7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2016)

*Today:*

_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 39)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 5, 2016)

_Re-watch_:

*Kanon (2006)* - Episodes 19 and 20


----------



## Mako (Jan 5, 2016)

*Planetes* Episodes 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2016)

*Today:*

_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 443)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V _ (Episode 77-80)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 6, 2016)

_Re-watch_:

*Kanon (2006)* - Episodes 21 and 22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2016)

*Today:*

_Haruchika_ (Episode 1)
_Musaigen no Phantom World_ (Episode 1)
_Prince of Stride - Alternative _(Episode 1)
_Tantei Team KZ Jiken Note_ (Episode 13)


----------



## Sauce (Jan 7, 2016)

*Food Wars* 22 - 24


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 7, 2016)

_Re-watch_:

*Kanon (2006)* - Episodes 23 and 24 (end)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2016)

*Today:*

_Active Raid_ (Episode 1)
_Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 1)
_Boku Dake ga Inai Machi_ (Episode 1)
_Shoujo-tachi wa Kouya wo Mezasu_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 8, 2016)

Where's Gate Jihetai thread.


----------



## YoBro (Jan 8, 2016)

Kuroko no Basket episode 61 (season 3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2016)

*Today:*

_Divine Gate_ (Episode 1)
_Gate_ (Episode 13)
_Garo: Guren no Tsuki_ (Episode 12)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 91)
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 13)
_Koukaku no Pandora_ (Episode 1)
_Oshiete! Galko-chan_ (Episode 1)
_Sekkou Boys_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bubuki Buranki_ (Episode 1)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G GIRS Crisis_ (Episode 13)
_Dagashi Kashi_ (Episode 1)
_Durarara!!x2 Ketsu_ (Episode 1)
_Haikyuu!! S2_ (Episode 14)
_Luck & Logic_ (Episode 1)
_Nurse Witch Komugi-chan R_ (Episode 1)
_Phantasy Star Online 2 The Animation_ (Episode 1)
_Utawarerumono - Itsuwari no Kamen_ (Episode 14)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 61)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dimension W_ (Episode 1)
_Hai to Gensou no Grimgar_ (Episode 1)
_Mobile Suit Gundam - Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 14)
_Nijiiro Days_ (Episode 1)
_Ooyasan wa Shishunki!_ (Episode 1)
_Schwarzesmarken_ (Episode 1)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 81-83)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 11, 2016)

*Le Chevalier D'Eon* - Episode 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akagami no Shirayuki-hime 2nd Season_ (Episode 1)
_Ao no Kanata no Four Rhythm_ (Episode 1)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 40)
_Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara_ (Episode 1)
_Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut_ (Episode 1)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V _ (Episode 84-85)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 12, 2016)

*Le Chevalier D'Eon* - Episode 17


----------



## lodmad (Jan 13, 2016)

Death Parade (10, 11, 12)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dragonball Super_ (Episode 26)
_Honey and Clover_ (Episode 1)
_Prince of Stride: Alternative _(Episode 2)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V _ (Episode 86-88)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 13, 2016)

*Le Chevalier D'Eon* - Episode 18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2016)

*Today:*

_Haruchika_ (Episode 2)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo! _(Episode 1)
_Musaigen no Phantom World_ (Episode 2)
_Tantei Team KZ Jiken Note_ (Episode 14)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 14, 2016)

*Le Chevalier D'Eon* - Episodes 19-21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2016)

*Today:*

_Active Raid_ (Episode 2)
_Assassination Classroom S2_ (Episode 2)
_Boku dake ga Inai Machi_ (Episode 2)
_Shoujo-tachi wa Kouya wo Mezasu_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 15, 2016)

*Le Chevalier D'Eon* - Episodes 22-24 (end)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dagashi Kashi_ (Episode 2)
_Divine Gate_ (Episode 2)
_Fairy Tail (2014) _(Episode 92)
_Garo - The Crimson Moon_ (Episode 14)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri 2nd Season_  (Episode 2)
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 14)
_Koukaku no Pandora_ (Episode 2)
_Oshiete! Galko-chan_ (Episode 2)
_Sekkou Boys_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bubuki Buranki_ (Episode 2)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G GIRS Crisis_ (Episode 14)
_Durarara!!x2 Ketsu_ (Episode 2)
_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 47)
_Haikyuu!! S2_ (Episode 15)
_Luck & Logic_ (Episode 2)
_Phantasy Star Online 2 The Animation_ (Episode 2)
_Nurse Witch Komugi-chan R_ (Episode 2)
_Utawarerumono - Itsuwari no Kamen_ (Episode 15)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 62)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ajin_ (Episode 1)
_Concrete Revolutio: Choujin Gensou_ (Episode 1)
_Dimension W_ (Episode2)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 27)
_Hai to Gensou no Grimgar_ (Episode 2)
_Honey and Clover_ (Episode 2-4)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 15)
_Nijiiro Days_ (Episode 2)
_Ooyasan wa Shishunki!_ (Episode 2)
_Schwarzesmarken_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 18, 2016)

*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episode 28


----------



## Cord (Jan 19, 2016)

Going old school here:

_Legend of the Galactic Heroes_ - Episode 4
_The Rose of Versailles_ - Episode 2
_Great Teacher Onizuka_ - Episodes 4-6

The not old school:
_
Kamisama Hajimemashite: Kako-hen_ - Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akagami no Shirayuki-hime 2nd Season_ (Episode 2)
_Ao no Kanata no Four Rhythm_ (Episode 2)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 41)
_Honey and Clover_ (Episode 5-6)
_Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara_ (Episode 2)
_Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 166)
_Honey and Clover_ (Episode 7-9)
_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 9)
_Prince of Stride - Alternative_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2016)

*Today:*


_Haruchika_ (Episode 3)
_Honey and Clover_ (Episode 10)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!_ (Episode 2)
_Musaigen no Phantom World_ (Episode 3)
_Tantei Team KZ Jiken Note_ (Episode 15)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness 2nd OVA_ (Episode 1)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 89)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2016)

*Today:*


_Active Raid_ (Episode 3)
_Assassination Classroom S2_ (Episode 3)
_Boku dake ga Inai Machi_ (Episode 3)
_Honey and Clover_ (Episode 11-12)
_Shoujo-tachi wa Kouya wo Mezasu_ (Episode 3)


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 22, 2016)

Shirobako - episodes 5 to whatever ep had this scene

[YOUTUBE]7tWrE0freJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fyhb (Jan 22, 2016)

Dragonball Super episode 26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dagashi Kashi_ (Episode 3)
_Divine Gate_ (Episode 3)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 93)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri 2nd Season_ (Episode 3)
_Garo: Guren no Tsuki_ (Episode 14)
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 15)
_Koukaku no Pandora_ (Episode 3)
_Oshiete! Galko-chan_ (Episode 3)
_Sekkou Boys_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ajin_ (Epsiode 2)
_Bubuki Buranki_ (Episode 3)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G GIRS Crisis_ (Episode 15)
_Durarara!!x2 Ketsu_ (Episode 3)
_Haikyuu!! S2_ (Episode 16)
_Honey and Clover_ (Episode 13)
_Luck & Logic_ (Episode 3)
_Nurse Witch Komugi-chan R_ (Episode 3)
_Phantasy Star Online 2 The Animation_ (Episode 3)
_Utawarerumono - Itsuwari no Kamen_ (Episode 16)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 63)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 167)
_Concrete Revolutio: Choujin Gensou_ (Episode 2)
_Dimension W_ (Episode 3)
_Dragon Ball Super _(Episode 28)
_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 48)
_Hai to Gensou no Grimgar_ (Episode 3)
_Honey and Clover_ (Episode 14-16)
_Koyomimonogatari_ (Episode 1)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 16)
_Nijiiro Days_ (Episode 3)
_Ooyasan wa Shishunki!_ (Episode 3)
_Schwarzesmarken_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akagami no Shirayuki-hime 2nd Season_ (Episode 3)
_Ao no Kanata no Four Rhythm_ (Episode 3)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 42)
_Honey and Clover_ (Episode 17)
_Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara_ (Episode 3)
_Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2016)

*Today:*

_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 49)
_Honey and Clover_ (Episode 18-19)
_Prince of Stride - Alternative_ (Episode 4)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 90)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2016)

*Today:*

_Haruchika_ (Episode 4)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!_ (Episode 3)
_Musaigen no Phantom World_ (Episode 4)
_Tantei Team KZ Jiken Note_ (Episode 16) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2016)

*Today:*

_Active Raid_ (Episode 4)
_Assassination Classroom S2_ (Episode 4)
_Boku dake ga Inai Machi_ (Episode 4)
_Concrete Revolutio: Choujin Gensou_ (Episode 3-5)
_Honey and Clover_ (Episode 20)
_Shoujo-tachi wa Kouya wo Mezasu_ (Episode 4)


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 29, 2016)

One Punch Man, ep. 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dagashi Kashi_ (Episode 4)
_Divine Gate_ (Episode 4)
_Fairy Tail S2_ (Episode 94)
_Garo - The Crimson Moon_ (Episode 16)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri 2nd Season_ (Episode 4)
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 16)
_Koukaku no Pandora_ (Episode 4)
_Oshiete! Galko-chan_ (Episode 4)
_Sekkou Boys_ (Episode 4)


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Jan 30, 2016)

Shiki

cant say anything about it without spoiling it. but it was really good.
its a 22 episode horror anime that is worth watching.


----------



## Felt (Jan 30, 2016)

I've watched the final 4 episodes of KLK (including OVA) and the first 5 episodes of GJ-bu.


----------



## Cord (Jan 31, 2016)

_The Rose of Versailles_: Episode 10
_Great Teacher Onizuka_: Episodes 42-43
_Ginga Eiyuu Densetsu_: Episodes 14-16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2016)

*Today:*


_Bubuki Buranki_ (Episode 4)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G GIRS Crisis_ (Episode 16)
_Durarara!!x2 Ketsu_ (Episode 4)
_Haikyuu!! Second Season_ (Episode 17)
_Honey and Clover_ (Episode 21-22)
_Luck & Logic_ (Episode 4)
_Persona 3 the Movie 3: Falling Down_ *[/Complete]*
_Phantasy Star Online 2 The Animation_ (Episode 4)
_Nurse Witch Komugi-chan R_ (Episode 4)
_Utawarerumono: Itsuwari no Kamen_ (Episode 17)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 64)

*Rewatch:*

_Kimi ni Todoke_ (Episode 1-2)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 31, 2016)

Young Black Jack ep. 9-12


----------



## lodmad (Jan 31, 2016)

One Outs (23, 24, 25 end)


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Feb 1, 2016)

shinsekai yori (from the new world)

the strangest anime ive ever seen. it was so good and underrated
cant believe ive never heard about it before and its new, was made in 2012.

probably the most unique series ive ever seen too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2016)

*Today:*

_Concrete Revolutio: Choujin Gensou_ (Episode 6)
_Dimension W_ (Episode 4)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 29)
_Hai to Gensou no Grimgar_ (Episode 4)
_Honey and Clover_ (Episode 23-24) *[/Complete]*
_Mobile Suit Gundam - Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 17)
_Nijiiro Days_ (Episode 4)
_Ooyasan wa Shishunki!_ (Episode 4)
_Schwarzesmarken_ (Episode  4)

*Rewatch:*

Kimi ni Todoke (Episode 3-8)
Ranma 1/2 (Episode 1-3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ajin_ (Episode 3)
_Akagami no Shirayuki-hime 2nd Season_ (Episode 4)
_Ao no Kanata no Four Rhythm_ (Episode 4)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 43)
_Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara_ (Episode 4)
_Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 2, 2016)

_Yesterday:_

*Sailor Moon (Season 1)* - Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Impact (Feb 2, 2016)

Today:

Mirai Nikki eps 20-26 + Redial (complete)
GATE ep 4
Dimension W ep 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2016)

*Today:*


_Go! Princess Precure_ (Episode 50) *[/Complete]*
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 444-446)
_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 10-11)
_Prince of Stride: Alternative_ (Episode 5)

*Rewatch:*

Kimi ni Todoke (Episode 9)
Ranma 1/2 (Episode 4-5)


----------



## Catamount (Feb 3, 2016)

*The Boondocks ep 1*

guys
tell me
is it okay to laugh?
cause I am not sure


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 3, 2016)

_Yesterday:_

*Sailor Moon (Season 1)* - Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2016)

*Today:*

_Haruchika_ (Episode 5)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!_ (Episode 4)
_Musaigen no Phantom World_ (Episode 5)
_ Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V _ (Episode 91)

*Rewatch:*

Kimi ni Todoke (Episode 10-11)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 4, 2016)

_Yesterday:_

*Sailor Moon (Season 1)* - Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Catamount (Feb 4, 2016)

Giving another chance to* Ergo Proxy*. 1-4 episodes so far. So damn boring, as always.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2016)

*Today:*

_Active Raid_ (Episode 5)
_Assassination Classroom S2_ (Episode 5)
_Boku dake ga Inai Machi_ (Episode 5)
_Shoujo-tachi wa Kouya wo Mezasu_ (Episode 5)

*Rewatch:*

Kimi ni Todoke (Episode 12-13)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 5, 2016)

_Yesterday:_

*Sailor Moon (Season 1)* - Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 5, 2016)

*Sailor Moon (Season 1)* - Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dagashi Kashi_ (Episode 5)
_Divine Gate_ (Episode 5)
_Fairy Tail S2_ (Episode 95)
_Garo - The Crimson Moon_ (Episode 17)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri 2nd Season_ (Episode 5)
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 17)
_Koukaku no Pandora_ (Episode 5)
_Oshiete! Galko-chan_ (Episode 5)
_Sekkou Boys_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 6, 2016)

*Sailor Moon (Season 1)* - Episodes 11 and 12


----------



## InfinitusOdium (Feb 6, 2016)

Nisemonogatari: Episode 5 - Episode 11


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Feb 7, 2016)

finished higurashi

goes in the pile with gintama, death note, food wars, gurren lagann, HxH and others as anime that i couldnt stop watching. finished it all this week.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 168)
_Bubuki Buranki_ (Episode 5)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Gears Crisis-hen_ (Episode 17)
_Durarara!!x2 Ketsu_ (Episode 5)
_Haikyuu!! Second Season_ (Episode 18)
_Honey and Clover S2_ (Episode 1-2)
_Luck & Logic_ (Episode 5)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 447)
_Nurse Witch Komugi-chan R_ (Episode 5)
_Phantasy Star Online 2 The Animation_ (Episode 5)
_Utawarerumono: Itsuwari no Kamen_ (Episode 18)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 65)

*Rewatch:*

Kimi ni Todoke (Episode 14-16)
Ranma 1/2 (Episode 18, 49)


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Feb 7, 2016)

Watched
Naruto shippuden episode 446-445
Fairytail episode 92-94


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 7, 2016)

*Sailor Moon (Season 1)* - Episodes 13 and 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2016)

*Today:*

_Concrete Revolutio: Choujin Gensou_ (Episode 7)
_Dimension W_ (Episode 5)
_Hai to Gensou no Grimgar_ (Episode 5)
_Honey and Clover S2_ (Episode 3-5)
_Mobile Suit Gundam - Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 18)
_Nijiiro Days_ (Episode 5)
_Ooyasan wa Shishunki!_ (Episode 5)
_Schwarzesmarken_ (Episode 5)

*Rewatch*

Kimi ni Todoke (Episode 18-20)


----------



## lodmad (Feb 8, 2016)

Shirobako (17 to 24 end)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 8, 2016)

_Re-watch:_

*Evangelion 1.11: You Are (not) Alone (film)*

Preparing for 3.33.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akagami no Shirayuki-hime 2nd Season_ (Episode 5)
_Ao no Kanata no Four Rhythm_ (Episode 5)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 44)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 30)
_Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara_ (Episode 5)
_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 12)
_Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut_ (Episode 5)


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Feb 9, 2016)

Fairytail episode 93-95
Dimension W


----------



## Catamount (Feb 9, 2016)

*Ergo Proxy 05*
I
will
endure it
I can
finish it


----------



## melanoid (Feb 9, 2016)

Bakamonogatari


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 9, 2016)

_Re-watch:_

*Evangelion 2.22: You Can (not) Advance (film)*

Soon......


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ajin_ (Episode 4)
_Honey and Clover S2_ (Episode 6)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 1)
_Prince of Stride - Alternative_ (Episode 6)

*Rewatch:*

Kimi ni Todoke (Episode 21-23)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 10, 2016)

*Evangelion 3.33: You Can (not) Redo (film)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ajin_ (Episode 5)
_Haruchika_ (Episode 6)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!_ (Episode 5)
_Musaigen no Phantom World_ (Episode 6)

*Rewatch:*

_Kimi ni Todoke_ (Episode 24)


----------



## Catamount (Feb 11, 2016)

*Ergo Proxy*
I'm finishing this shit today.
Not like I am actually watching, more like skipping and scrolling.
Anyway, if I ever pick up another shit like that please stop me.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 11, 2016)

Durarara
It has an appeal so far that I can't quite pinpoint


----------



## InfinitusOdium (Feb 11, 2016)

Monogatari Series Second Season: 1-23

Hanamonogatari: 1-5


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 11, 2016)

*Sailor Moon (Season 1)* - Episodes 15 and 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2016)

*Today:*

_Active Raid_ (Episode 6)
_Assassination Classroom S2_ (Episode 6)
_Boku dake ga Inai Machi_ (Episode 6)
_Shoujo-tachi wa Kouya wo Mezasu_ (Episode 6)


*Rewatch:*

_Kimi ni Todoke_ (Episode 25)


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 12, 2016)

Dragon Ball Super Episode 1-4


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 12, 2016)

*Sailor Moon (Season 1)* - Episodes 17 and 18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2016)

*Today:*

_Divine Gate_ (Episode 6)
_Fairy Tail S2_ (Episode 96)
_Garo - The Crimson Moon_ (Episode 17)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri 2nd Season_ (Episode 6)
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 18)
_Koukaku no Pandora_ (Episode 6)
_Oshiete! Galko-chan_ (Episode 6)
_Sekkou Boys_ (Episode 6)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V _ (Episode 92)

*Rewatch:*

_Kimi ni Todoke S2_ (Episode 1-6)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 13, 2016)

*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episodes 29 and 30
*Sailor Moon (Season 1)* - Episodes 19 and 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bubuki Buranki_ (Episode 6)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Gears Crisis-hen_ (Episode 18)
_Concrete Revolutio: Choujin Gensou_ (Episode 8-9)
_Durarara!!x2 Ketsu_ (Episode 6)
_Haikyuu!! Second Season_ (Episode 19)
_Honey and Clover S2_ (Episode 7-9)
_Luck & Logic_ (Episode 6)
_Nurse Witch Komugi-chan R_ (Episode 6)
_Utawarerumono: Itsuwari no Kamen_ (Episode 19)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 66)



*Rewatch:*

Kimi ni Todoke (Episode 7-12)


----------



## lodmad (Feb 14, 2016)

Rewatch:
Haikyuu!! (15 to 22)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 14, 2016)

*Sailor Moon (Season 1)* - Episodes 21 and 22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 169)
_Concrete Revolutio: Choujin Gensou_ (Episode 10)
_Dimension W_ (Episode 6)
_Hai to Gensou no Grimgar_ (Episode 6)
_Honey and Clover S2_ (Episode 10-12) *[/Complete]*
_Mobile Suit Gundam - Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 19)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 448)
_Nijiiro Days_ (Episode 6) 
_Ooyasan wa Shishunki!_ (Episode 6)
_Schwarzesmarken_ (Episode 6)

*Rewatch:*

Kampfer (Episode 1)
Toradora (Episode 1-3)


----------



## Karasu (Feb 15, 2016)

Koyomimonogatari.


----------



## lodmad (Feb 15, 2016)

Rewatch:
Haikyuu!! (23, 24, 25 end_S1)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 15, 2016)

*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episodes 31 and 32
*Sailor Moon (Season 1)* - Episodes 23 and 24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akagami no Shirayuki-hime 2nd Season_ (Episode 6)
_Ao no Kanata no Four Rhythm_ (Episode 6)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 45)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 31)
_Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara_ (Episode 6)
_Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut_ (Episode 6)

*Rewatch:*

_Toradora_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 16, 2016)

*Sailor Moon (Season 1)* - Episodes 25 and 26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2016)

*Today:*

_Koyomimonogatari_ (Episode 2-3)
_Prince of Stride - Alternative_ (Episode 7)

*Rewatch:*

Kampfer (Episode 2)
Toradora (Episode 5-7)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 17, 2016)

*Sailor Moon (Season 1)* - Episodes 27 and 28


----------



## Cord (Feb 18, 2016)

_Hakuouki Reimeiroku_: Episodes 1-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2016)

*Today:*

_Haruchika_ (Episode 7)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!_ (Episode 6)
_Musaigen no Phantom World_ (Episode 7)


*Rewatch:*

Toradora (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 18, 2016)

*Sailor Moon (Season 1)* - Episodes 29 and 30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2016)

*Today:*

_Active Raid_ (Episode 7)
_Assassination Classroom S2_ (Episode 7)
_Boku dake ga Inai Machi_ (Episode 7)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 2)
_Shoujo-tachi wa Kouya wo Mezasu_ (Episode 7)

*Rewatch:* 

_Toradora_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 19, 2016)

*Sailor Moon ( Season 1)* - Episodes 31 and 32


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dagashi Kashi_ (Episode 6)
_Divine Gate_ (Episode 7)
_Garo - The Crimson Moon_ (Episode 19)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri 2nd Season_ (Episode 7)
_Fairy Tail S2_ (Episode 97)
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 19)
_Koukaku no Pandora_ (Episode 7)
_Oshiete! Galko-chan_ (Episode 7)
_Sekkou Boys_ (Episode 7)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V _ (Episode 93)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 20, 2016)

*Super Dimensional Fortress Macross* - Episodes 33-36 (end)
*Sailor Moon (Season 1)* - Episodes 33 and 34


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bubuki Buranki_ (Episode 7)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Gears Crisis-hen_ (Episode 19)
_Durarara!!x2 Ketsu_ (Episode 7)
_Haikyuu!! Second Season_ (Episode 20)
_Luck & Logic_ (Episode 7)
_Nurse Witch Komugi-chan R_ (Episode 7)
_Phantasy Star Online 2 The Animation_ (Episode 6)
_Utawarerumono: Itsuwari no Kamen_ (Episode 20)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 67)

*Rewatch:*

_Toradora_ (Episode 9-10)


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 21, 2016)

Finished first season of _Noragami_


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 21, 2016)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episodes 86 and 87
*Sailor Moon (Season 1)* - Episodes 35 and 36


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ajin_ (Episode 6)
_Dimension W_ (Episode 7)
_Dragonball Super_ (Episode 32)
_Hai to Gensou no Grimgar_ (Episode 7)
_Mobile Suit Gundam - Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 20)
_Nijiiro Days_ (Episode 7)
_Ooyasan wa Shishunki!_ (Episode 7)
_Schwarzesmarken_ (Episode 7)

*Rewatch:*

Toradora (Episode 11)
Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 22, 2016)

*Sailor Moon (Season 1)* - Episodes 37 and 38
*Ghost Stories* - Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 23, 2016)

HxH DBS ..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akagami no Shirayuki-hime 2nd Season_  (Episode 7)
_Ao no Kanata no Four Rhythm_ (Episode 7)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 46)
_Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara_ (Episode 7)
_Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut_ (Episode 7)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V _ (Episode 94)


*Rewatch:*

Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 23, 2016)

*Sailor Moon ( Season 1)* - Episodes 39 and 40
*The Disappearance Of Nagato Yuki-chan* - Episodes 1 and 2
*Ghost Stories* - Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 170)
_Prince of Stride - Alternative_ (Episode 8)

*Rewatch:*

_Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai!_ (Episode 3-4)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 24, 2016)

*Sailor Moon (Season 1)* - Episodes 41 and 42
*The Disappearance of Nagato Yuki-chan* - Episodes 3 and 4
*Ghost Stories* - Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2016)

*Today:*

_Haruchika_ (Episode 8)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!_ (Episode 7)
_Musaigen no Phantom World_ (Episode 8)

*Rewatch:*

Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! (Episode 5)


----------



## InfinitusOdium (Feb 25, 2016)

Shingeki! Kyojin Chuugakkou: Episode 1 - 12


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 25, 2016)

*Sailor Moon (Season 1)* - Episodes 43 and 44
*The Disappearance of Nagato Yuki-chan* - Episodes 5 and 6
*Ghost Stories* - Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Eros (Feb 26, 2016)

Today, I watched the latest 2 episodes of Gintama, 310 and 311. Tomorrow, I think I'll catch up on One Piece.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2016)

*Today:*

_Active Raid_ (Episode 8)
_Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 8)
_Boku dake ga Inai Machi_ (Episode 8)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 3)
_Matantei Loki Ragnarok_ (Episode 1)
_Shoujo-tachi wa Kouya wo Mezasu_ (Episode 8)
_Zetman_ (Episode 1-3)



*Rewatch:*


Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka (Episode 8)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 26, 2016)

*Sailor Moon (Season 1)* - Episodes 45 and 46 (end...until I get to R)
*The Disappearance of Nagato Yuki-chan* - Episodes 7 and 8
*Ghost Stories* - Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dagashi Kashi_ (Episode 7)
_Divine Gate_ (Episode 8)
_Fairy Tail S2_ (Episode 98)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri 2nd Season_ (Episode 8)
_Garo - The Crimson Moon_ (Episode 20)
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 20)
_Koukaku no Pandora_ (Episode 8)
_Oshiete! Galko-chan_ (Episode 8)
_Sekkou Boys_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 27, 2016)

*The Disappearance of Nagato Yuki-chan* - Episodes 9 and 10
*Ghost Stories* - Episodes 11 and 12


----------



## Aki-kun (Feb 28, 2016)

_Bakemonogatari_ Episode 10 (rewatch)
_Pok?mon_ Episode 1-5 (rewatch)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bubuki Buranki_ (Episode 8)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Gears Crisis-hen_ (Episode 20)
_Durarara!!x2 Ketsu_ (Episode 8)
_Haikyuu!! Second Season_ (Episode 21)
_Luck & Logic_ (Episode 8)
_Nurse Witch Komugi-chan R_ (Episode 8)
_Phantasy Star Online 2 The Animation_ (Episode 7)
_Utawarerumono: Itsuwari no Kamen_ (Episode 21)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 68)
_Zetman_ (Episode 4-7)

*Rewatch:*

Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 28, 2016)

Gundam - Iron-Blooded Orphans - 21.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 28, 2016)

*The Disappearance of Nagato Yuki-chan* - Episodes 11-14
*Ghost Stories* - Episodes 13 and 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 29, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ajin_ (Episode 7)
_Dimension W_ (Episode 8)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 33)
_Hai to Gensou no Grimgar_ (Episode 8)
_Mobile Suit Gundam - Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 21)
_Nijiiro Days_  (Episode 8)
_Ooyasan wa Shishunki!_ (Episode 8)
_Schwarzesmarken_ (Episode 8)

*Rewatch:*

_Love Lab_ (Episode 1)
_MM!_ (Episode 1)
_Sailormoon S_ (Episode 110-111)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 29, 2016)

*Ghost Stories* - Episodes 15 and 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akagami no Shirayuki-hime 2nd Season_ (Episode 8)
_Ao no Kanata no Four Rhythm_ (Episode 8)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 47)
_Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara_ (Episode 8)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 4)
_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 13)
_Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut_ (Episode 8)

*Rewatch:*

_Love Lab_ (Episode 2)
_MM!_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Cronos (Mar 1, 2016)

One piece ( episode 712-717)


----------



## Aki-kun (Mar 1, 2016)

_Pok?mon_ Episode 6-7 (rewatch)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 1, 2016)

*The Disappearance of Nagato Yuki-chan* - Episode 15 and 16 (end)


----------



## Aki-kun (Mar 2, 2016)

_Gintama?_ Episode 47
_Pok?mon_ Episode 8-10 (rewatch)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2016)

*Today:*

_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 449-450)
_Prince of Stride - Alternative_ (Episode 9)

*Rewatch: *

_Love Lab_ (Episode 3-4)
_MM!_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 2, 2016)

*Ghost Stories* - Episodes 17 and 18


----------



## lodmad (Mar 2, 2016)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure (15, 16)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2016)

*Today:*

_HaruChika: Haruta to Chika wa Seishun Suru_ (Episode 9)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!_ (Episode 8)
_Musaigen no Phantom World_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Aki-kun (Mar 3, 2016)

_Flanders no Inu_ Episode 13-16
_Naruto Shippūden_ Episode 451
_Pok?mon_ Episode 11-14 (rewatch)
_Pok?mon XY&Z_ Episode 17


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2016)

*Today:*

_Active Raid_ (Episode 9)
_Assassination Classroom S2_ (Episode 9)
_Boku dake ga Inai Machi_ (Episode 9)
_Shoujo-tachi wa Kouya wo Mezasu_ (Episode 9)

*Rewatch:*

_Love Lab_ (Episode 5)
_MM!_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Aki-kun (Mar 4, 2016)

_Boku dake ga inai machi_ Episode 9
_Kanojo to kanojo no neko -Everything Flows-_ Episode 1
_Oshiete! Galko-chan_ Episode 9
_Sekkou Boys_ Episode 9


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 4, 2016)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episodes 88 and 89
*Ghost Stories* - Episodes 19 and 20 (end)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dagashi Kashi_ (Episode 8)
_Divine Gate_ (Episode 9)
_Fairy Tail S2_ (Episode 99)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri 2nd Season_ (Episode 9)
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 21)
_Koukaku no Pandora_ (Episode 9)
_Oshiete! Galko-chan_ (Episode 9)
_Sekkou Boys_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Izaya (Mar 5, 2016)

*Last Night*
Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni Kai 
(Episodes 20-24(end))

Great series


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 6, 2016)

Gundam - Iron-Blooded Orphan - 22.youtube


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bubuki Buranki_ (Episode 9)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Gears Crisis-hen_ (Episode 21)
_Durarara!!x2 Ketsu_ (Episode 9)
_GOD EATER_ (Episode 10)
_Haikyuu!! Second Season_ (Episode 22)
_Luck & Logic_ (Episode 9)
_Nurse Witch Komugi-chan R_ (Episode 9)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 69)
_Phantasy Star Online 2 The Animation_ (Episode 8)
_Utawarerumono: Itsuwari no Kamen_ (Episode 22)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V _ (Episode 95)


*Rewatch:*


_Love Lab_ (Episode 6-7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 171-174)
_Dimension W_ (Episode 9)
_Hai to Gensou no Grimgar_ (Episode 9)
_Koyomimonogatari_ (Episode 4)
_Mobile Suit Gundam - Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 22)
_Nijiiro Days_ (Episode 9)
_Okusama ga Seitokaichou! OVA_ *[/Complete]*
_Ooyasan wa Shishunki!_ (Episode 9)
_Schwarzesmarken_ (Episode 9)
_Zetman_ (Episode 8)

*Rewatch:*

_LoveLab_ (Episode 8)
_MM!_ (Episode 5-6)
_Shuffle_ (Episode 1-2)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 7, 2016)

*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 55 and 56


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ajin_ (Episode 8)
_Akagami no Shirayuki-hime 2nd Season_ (Episode 9)
_Ao no Kanata no Four Rhythm_ (Episode 9)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 48)
_Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara_ (Episode 9)
_Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 8, 2016)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episodes 90 and 91


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 34)
_Koyomimonogatari_ (Episode 5)
_Prince of Stride - Alternative_  (Episode 10)

*Rewatch:*

_Love Lab_ (Episode 9)
_Shuffle!_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 9, 2016)

*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 57 and 58


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2016)

*Today:*

_Haruchika_ (Episode 10)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!_ (Episode 9)
_Musaigen no Phantom World_ (Episode 10)

*Rewatch:*
_Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou_ (Episode 1)
_Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun_ (Episode 1)
_MM!_ (Episode 7)


----------



## magicalsieg (Mar 10, 2016)

Ajin episode 2


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 10, 2016)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episodes 92 and 93


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2016)

*Today:*

_Active Raid_ (Episode 10)
_Assassination Classroom S2_ (Episode 10)
_Boku dake ga Inai Machi_ (Episode 10)
_Shoujo-tachi wa Kouya wo Mezasu_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Catamount (Mar 11, 2016)

Rewatched tekkonkinkreet and this made me happy.


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 11, 2016)

*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 59 and 60


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dagashi Kashi_ (Episode 9)
_Divine Gate_ (Episode 10)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 100)
_Garo - The Crimson Moon_ (Episode 21)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri 2nd Season_ (Episode 10)
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 22)
_Koukaku no Pandora_ (Episode 10)
_Oshiete! Galko-chan_ (Episode 10)
_Sekkou Boys_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 12, 2016)

*Bacanno!* - Episode 1
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episodes 94 and 95


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu_ (Episode 175)
_Bubuki Buranki_ (Episode 10)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: GIRS Crisis-hen_ (Episode 22)
_Durarara!!x2 Ketsu_ (Episode 10)
_GOD EATER_ (Episode 11)
_Haikyuu!! Second Season_ (Episode 23)
_Luck & Logic_ (Episode 10)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Epsiode 5)
_Nurse Witch Komugi-chan R_ (Episode 10)
_Phantasy Star Online 2 The Animation_ (Episode 9)
_Utawarerumono: Itsuwari no Kamen_ (Episode 23)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 70)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 13, 2016)

Gundam - Iron-Blooded Orphans - 23.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 13, 2016)

*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 1)* - Episode 1
*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 61 and 62


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ajin_ (Episode 9)
_Dimension W_ (Episode 10)
_Hai to Gensou no Grimgar_ (Episode 10)
_Koyomimonogatari_ (Episode 6-7)
_Mobile Suit Gundam - Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 23)
_Nijiiro Days_ (Episode 10)
_Ooyasan wa Shishunki!_ (Episode 10)
_Schwarzesmarken_ (Episode 10)

*Rewatch:*

_Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai!_ (Episode 7)
_Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou_ (Episode 2)
_Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun_ (Episode 2)
_Magikano_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 14, 2016)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episodes 96 and 97
*Bacanno!* - Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akagami no Shirayuki-hime 2nd Season_ (Episode 10)
_Ao no Kanata no Four Rhythm_ (Episode 10)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 49)
_Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara._ (Episode 10)
_Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 15, 2016)

*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 1)* - Episode 2
*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 63 and 64


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2016)

*Today:*

_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 6)
_Prince of Stride - Alternative_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 16, 2016)

*Bacanno!* - Episode 3
*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 1)* - Episode 3
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episodes 98 and 99
*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 65 and 66


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 16, 2016)

Pardon me, am I allowed to discuss about the anime that I just watched here?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2016)

*Today:*

_Haruchika_ (Episode 11)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!_ (Episode 10)
_Musaigen no Phantom World_ (Episode 11)



Suigetsu said:


> Pardon me, am I allowed to discuss about the anime that I just watched here?



The thread is for listing anime you've watched today. For more detail conversations there are other options available such as the


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2016)

*Today:*

_Active Raid_ (Episode 11)
_Assassination Classroom S2_ (Episode 11)
_Boku dake ga Inai Machi_ (Episode 11)
_Shoujo-tachi wa Kouya wo Mezasu_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 18, 2016)

Garo S2 - 22


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 18, 2016)

*Bacanno!* - Episode 4
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episode 100 and 101


----------



## burningscorpion (Mar 18, 2016)

Redline (anime movie, rewatched)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dagashi Kashi_ (Episode 10)
_Divine Gate_ (Episode 11)
_Garo - The Crimson Moon_ (Episode 21)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri 2nd Season_ (Episode 11)
_Fairy Tail (2014)_ (Episode 101)
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 23)
_Koukaku no Pandora_ (Episode 11)
_Oshiete! Galko-chan_ (Episode 11)
_Sekkou Boys_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Laika16 (Mar 19, 2016)

Charlotte - episode 4.


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 19, 2016)

*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 1)* - Episode 4 
*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 67 and 68


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bubuki Buranki_ (Episode 11)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: GIRS Crisis-hen_ (Episode 23)
_Durarara!!x2 Ketsu_ (Episode 11)
_God Eater_ (Episode 12)
_Haikyuu!! Second Season_ (Episode 24)
_Luck & Logic_ (Episode 11)
_Nurse Witch Komugi-chan R_ (Episode 11)
_Phantasy Star Online 2 The Animation_ (Episode 10)
_Utawarerumono: Itsuwari no Kamen_ (Episode 24)
_World Trigger_ (Episode 71)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 20, 2016)

Gundam - Iron-Blooded Orphans - 24.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 20, 2016)

*Bacanno!* - Episode 5
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episodes 102 and 103


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ajin_ (Episode 10)
_Dimension W_ (Episode 11)
_Hai to Gensou no Grimgar_ (Episode 11)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 24)
_Nijiiro Days_ (Episode 11)
_Ooyasan wa Shishunki!_ (Episode 11)
_Schwarzesmarken_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 21, 2016)

*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 1)* - Episode 5
*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 69 and 70


----------



## Izaya (Mar 22, 2016)

Plastic Nee-san: All 12 episodes 

Panty & Stocking: Episodes 8 & 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akagami no Shirayuki-hime 2nd Season_ (Episode 11)
_Ao no Kanata no Four Rhythm_ (Episode 11)
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 50)
_Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara._ (Episode 11)
_Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut _(Episode 11)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 35)
_Prince of Stride: Alternative_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 23, 2016)

This morning:

Hunter x Hunter - first half of Greed Island arc


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 23, 2016)

_Yesterday:_

*Bacanno!* - Episode 6
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episodes 104 and 105


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 23, 2016)

_Today:_

*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 1)* - Episode 6
*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 71 and 72


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2016)

*Today:*

_Haruchika_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Musaigen no Phantom World_ (Episode 12)


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 24, 2016)

Psycho-Pass Extended Version, #10


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 24, 2016)

*Bacanno!* - Episode 7
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episodes 106 and 107


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2016)

*Today:*


_Active Raid_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Assassination Classroom S2_ (Episode 12)
_Boku dake ga Inai Machi_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Shoujo-tachi wa Kouya wo Mezasu_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 25, 2016)

*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 1)* - Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dagashi Kashi_ (Episode 11)
_Divine Gate_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Fairy Tail S2_ (Episode 102) *[/Complete]*
_Garo - The Crimson Moon_ (Episode 22)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri 2nd Season_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Heavy Object_ (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
_Koukaku no Pandora_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Oshiete! Galko-chan_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Sekkou Boys_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 26, 2016)

*Bacanno!* - Episode 8
*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 73 and 74
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episodes 108 and 109


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bubuki Buranki_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: GIRS Crisis-hen_ (Episode 24)
_Durarara!!x2 Ketsu_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_God Eater_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Haikyuu!! Second Season_ (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*
_Luck & Logic_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Nurse Witch Komugi-chan R_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Phantasy Star Online 2 The Animation_ (Episode 11)
_Utawarerumono: Itsuwari no Kamen_ (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*
_World Trigger_ (Episode 72)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 27, 2016)

Gundam - Iron-Blooded Orphans - 25.youtube (End of Season 1)


----------



## D4nc3Style (Mar 27, 2016)

Myriad Colors Phantom World


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 27, 2016)

*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 1)* - Episode 8
*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 75 and 76


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ajin_ (Episode 11)
_Dimension W_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Hai to Gensou no Grimgar_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans_ (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*
_Nijiiro Days_ (Episode 12)
_Ooyasan wa Shishunki!_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Schwarzesmarken_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*

*Rewatch:*

_Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 28, 2016)

*Bacanno!* - Episode 9
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episodes 110 and 111


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akagami no Shirayuki-hime 2nd Season_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Ao no Kanata no Four Rhythm_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Diamond no Ace: Second Season_ (Episode 51) *[/Complete]*
_Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara._ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Misha-San (Mar 29, 2016)

Sailor Moon Crystal episode 5


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 29, 2016)

*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 1)* - Episode 9
*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 77 and 78


----------



## lodmad (Mar 29, 2016)

Haikyuu!! Second Season (24, 25)


----------



## Impact (Mar 29, 2016)

Hagure Yuusha no Estetica ep 1-12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 36)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V _ (Episode 96)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 30, 2016)

*Bacanno!* - Episode 10
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episodes 112 and 113


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2016)

*Today:*

_Musaigen no Phantom World_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 13)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 451-453)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V _ (Episode 97-98)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 1, 2016)

*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 1)* - Episode 10
*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 79 and 80
*Bacanno!* - Episode 11
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episodes 114 and 115


----------



## Violence (Apr 1, 2016)

Osomatsu-san - Episode 25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dagashi Kashi_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Garo - The Crimson Moon_ (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
_Ushio to Tora (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Saishin (Apr 2, 2016)

God Eater - Ep 8-9 
Hai to Gensou no Grimgar - Ep 10


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 2, 2016)

*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 1)* - Episode 11
*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 81 and 82


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ace Attorney_ (Episode 1)
_Aikatsu!_ (Episode 176-178) *[/Complete]*
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: GIRS Crisis-hen_ (Episode 25)
_Endride_ (Episode 1)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk 2nd Season _(Episode 1)
_Kiznaiver_ (Episode 0)
_Mayoiga_ (Episode 1)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 454)
_Phantasy Star Online 2 The Animation_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_World Trigger_ (Episode 73) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Saishin (Apr 3, 2016)

Fate Stay Night - Ep 3 
Chihayafuru - Ep 7-8


----------



## lodmad (Apr 3, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia (01)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 3, 2016)

*Bacanno!* - Episode 12
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episodes 116 and 117


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ajin_ (Episode 12)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Episode 1)
_Kuma Miko_ (Episode 1)
_Macross Delta_ (Episode 1)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 7-8)
_Pan de Peace! _(Episode 1)
_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 14-18)
_Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu_ (Episode 1)

*Rewatch:* 

Magikano (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 4, 2016)

*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 1)* - Episode 12
*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 83 and 84


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 4, 2016)

Hundred  episode 1


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Apr 5, 2016)

K - Return of Kings Eps 7-13


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 5, 2016)

Watched... 

Hundred - Episode 1, and Finished the GGO Arc of SAO II.


----------



## Felt (Apr 5, 2016)

Love Lab - Episodes 8-13
Himegoto - (all)
Plastic Neesan - (all)
Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara - (all)

Short series are the best.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2016)

*Today:*


_Bakuon!!_ (Episode 1)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 37)
_Hundred_ (Episode 1)
_Sailor Moon Crystal S3_ (Episode 1)
_Seisen Cerberus: Ryuukoku no Fatalités_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 5, 2016)

Today 

Seisen Cerberus - Episode 1
Campione - Episodes 1 & 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2016)

*Today:*

_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Felt (Apr 6, 2016)

The first 24 episodes of Teekyuu.  I love the 2 minute episodes even if it can be difficult to keep up sometimes!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bungou Stray Dogs_ (Episode 1)
_Onigiri_ (Episode 1)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 1)


----------



## TigerTwista (Apr 7, 2016)

I just binged watched Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 7, 2016)

_Yesterday:_

*Bacanno!* - Episode 13 
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episodes 118 and 119


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 7, 2016)

_Today:_

*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 1)* - Episode 13 (end)
*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 85 and 86


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 14)
_Anne Happy_ (Episode 1)
_Koutetsujou no Kabaneri_ (Episode 1)
_Netoge no Yome wa Onnanoko ja Nai to Omotta?_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Catamount (Apr 8, 2016)

Wanted to watch smth light and funny and remembered I never watched* Azumanga.*
So, doing it in free time moments.


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 8, 2016)

*Bacanno!* - Episode 14
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episodes 120 and 121


----------



## Izaya (Apr 9, 2016)

Today

One Piece Episodes 420-421

Shimoneta Episodes 1-6
(This show fucking rocks)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2016)

*Today:*

_Mayoiga_ (Episode 2)
_Sakamoto desu ga_ (Episode 1)
_Shounen Maid_ (Episode 1)
_Ushio to Tora S2_ (Episode 2)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V _ (Episode 99-100)


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 9, 2016)

I binged Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood cause everyone said it was the shiznit. What a waste of time!


----------



## LegendarySS4 (Apr 9, 2016)

I've rewatched Kaiba, what a brillaint show. 
All hail Yuasa.


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 9, 2016)

*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 2)* - Episode 1
*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 87 and 88


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2016)

Shokugeki no Soma: Episodes 1-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2016)

*Today:*

_12-sai.: Chicchana Mune no Tokimeki_ (Episode 1)
_Ace Attorney_ (Episode 2)
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 1)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G GIRS Crisis_ (Episode 26) *[/Complete]*
_Endride_ (Episode 2)
_Flying Witch_ (Episode 1)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk S2_ (Episode 2)
_Haifuri_ (Episode 1)
_Kiznaiver_ (Episode 1)
_Kyoukai no Rinne S2_ (Episode 1)
_Tanaka-kun wa Itsumo Kedaruge_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 10, 2016)

*Bacanno!* - Episode 15
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episodes 122 and 123


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

Dragonball Super Episode: 38
Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma Episodes: 6-14


----------



## Eros (Apr 11, 2016)

I watched some episodes of Neo Angelique Abyss yesterday.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ajin_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Episode 2)
_Kuma Miko_ (Episode 2)
_Nijiiro Days_ (Episode 13)
_Pan de Peace!_ (Episode 2)
_Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu_ (Episode 2)
_Sansha Sanyou_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 11, 2016)

*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 2)* - Episode 2
*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 89 and 90


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bakuon!!_ (Episode 2)
_Hundred_ (Episode 2)
_Macross Δ_ (Episode 2)
_Sailor Moon Crystal S3_ (Episode 2)
_Seisen Cerberus_ (Episode 2)
_Wagamama High Spec_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Catamount (Apr 12, 2016)

Azumanga 2-3
and also i decided to watch Abenobashi


----------



## Angel (Apr 12, 2016)

Kabaneri of the Iron Fortress - ep 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## uncanny_sama (Apr 13, 2016)

Ajin - Ep 13


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2016)

Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma Episodes: 15-24


----------



## Felt (Apr 13, 2016)

Season 4 of Teekyuu.  I'm really enjoying this :3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 38)


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 13, 2016)

Rurouni Kenshin: Tsuiokuhen


----------



## TwulveGaighAutoLodeigh (Apr 13, 2016)

Finished Berserk recently, now on chapter 220 something. Bloody amazing manga.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 13, 2016)

^ This is the "What Anime have you seen today?" thread, here's the "What Manga have you read today?" thread;


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 13, 2016)

*Baccano!* - Episode 16 (end)
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episodes 124 and 125


----------



## Felt (Apr 14, 2016)

Teekyuu - Season 5
Squid Girl - Episode 1&2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bungou Stray Dogs_ (Episode 2)
_Concrete Revolutio: Choujin Gensou_ (Episode 11)
_Kuromukuro_ (Episode 1)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 2)

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 14, 2016)

Rurouni Kenshin Episode 1 - 2
Mononoke Episode 1 - 2


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 14, 2016)

Seven Deadly Sins - Entire Season. 

I have no life.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 14, 2016)

<argh>Oshiete! Galko-chan</Argh>

<argh>I learned some much about toilet paper history during butt class</Argh>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 14, 2016)

Yugioh arc-v 

Reiji rekting Roger times infinity.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 14, 2016)

Just watched some Myriad Colors Phantom World and Mobile Suite Gundam: Iron Blood Orphans.


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 14, 2016)

*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 2)* - Episode 3
*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 91 and 92


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 14, 2016)

Just watched RE:Zero Kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu


----------



## Catamount (Apr 15, 2016)

*Abenobashi 1, 2...
*lol it mus be foreign
foreign like what
europe of course

it's france


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2016)

*Today:*

_Anne Happy_ (Episode 2)
_Netoge no Yome wa Onnanoko ja Nai to Omotta?_ (Episode 2)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 101)


----------



## Catamount (Apr 15, 2016)

ok after watching 3 Abenobashi ep I see that it's just another FuriKuri  disappointed.


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 15, 2016)

Dragonball Super episode 36

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Megu-Nee (Apr 15, 2016)

no game no life. fanservice quite annoying, but i almost mastered the art of ignoring it. other than that, it's interesting.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2016)

*Today:*

_Big Order_ (Episode 1)
_Kuromukuro_ (Episode 2)
_Mayoiga_ (Episode 3)
_Ushio to Tora (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 16, 2016)

Mononoke Episode 3 - 6


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 16, 2016)

*Heaven's Memo Pad* - Episode 1
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episodes 126 and 127


----------



## Eros (Apr 17, 2016)

I just started watching Makai Ouji: Devils and Realist. I watched some OP yesterday.


----------



## Felt (Apr 17, 2016)

Squid Girl episodes 5,6,7
Teekyuu season 7
Macross Delta Episode 1
Ro-Kyu-Bu! Episode 1,2,3,4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2016)

*Today:*

_12-sai.: Chicchana Mune no Tokimeki_ (Episode 2)
_Ace Attorney_ (Episode 3)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Stride Gate-hen_ (Episode 1)
_Concrete Revolutio: Choujin Gensou_ (Episode 12-13) *[/Complete]*
_Concrete Revolutio: Choujin Gensou - The Last Song_ (Episode 1)
_Endride_ (Episode 3)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk 2nd Season_ (Episode 3)
_Flying Witch_ (Episode 2)
_High School Fleet_ (Episode 2)
_Kiznaiver_ (Episode 2)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 2)
_Shounen Maid_ (Episode 2)
_Tanaka-kun wa Itsumo Kedaruge_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 17, 2016)

*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 2)* - Episode 4
*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 93 and 94


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 17, 2016)

rewatching Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust


----------



## Eros (Apr 18, 2016)

I've been watching some JJBA. I'm ready to start JJBA: Diamond is Unbreakable.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Episode 3)
_Concrete Revolutio: Choujin Gensou - The Last Song_ (Episode 2)
_Kuma Miko_ (Episode 3)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 10)
_Nijiiro Days_ (Epsiode 14)
_Pan de Peace!_ (Episode 3)
_Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu_ (Episode 3)
_Sansha Sanyou_ (Episode 2)


*Rewatch:*

_Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou_ (Episode 4-6)
_Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun_ (Episode 3)

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 19, 2016)

Ayakashi: Japanese Classic Horror Episodes 1-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bakuon!!_ (Episode 3)
_Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon Crystal Season III_ (Episode 3)
_Hundred_ (Episode 3)
_Macross Δ_ (Episode 3)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 11)
_Seisen Cerberus_ (Episode 3)
_Wagamama High Spec_ (Episode 2)

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 19, 2016)

*Heaven's Memo Pad* - Episode 2
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episodes 128 and 129


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 2)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 39)

*Rewatch:*

_Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou_ (Episode 7-8)
_Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun_ (Episode 4)
_Love Lab_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Catamount (Apr 20, 2016)

*Speed Grapher *5-7


----------



## okidoki (Apr 20, 2016)

_Joker Game,_ episode 1–3
_Kuma Miko,_ 1


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 20, 2016)

*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 2)* - Episode 5
*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 95 and 96

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2016)

*Eureka Seven* 3-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bungou Stray Dogs_ (Episode 3)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 3)

*Rewatch:* 

_Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai!_ (Episode 8)
_Love Lab_ (Episode 11)
_Magikano_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 21, 2016)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episodes 130 and 131
*Heaven's Memo Pad* - Episode 3


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 22, 2016)

Grisaia no Rakuen Episodes 1 - 2


----------



## Catamount (Apr 22, 2016)

*Speed Grapher *7-8


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 22, 2016)

Attack on Traintan ep 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2016)

*Today:*

_Anne Happy_ (Episode 3)
_Netoge no Yome wa Onnanoko ja Nai to Omotta?_ (Episode 3)

*Rewatch:*


_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Episode 1-2)


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 23, 2016)

Ayakashi: Japanese Classic Horror - Episodes 5-8


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 23, 2016)

_Yesterday*:*_
*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 2) - *Episode 6
*Ranma 1/2 - *Episodes 97 and 98
_
Today:_
*
Heaven's Memo Pad - *Episode 4
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II - *Episodes 132 and 133
*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 2) - *Episode 7
*Ranma 1/2 - *Episodes 99 and 100


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ace Attorney_ (Episode 4)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Stride Gate-hen_ (Episode 2)
_Concrete Revolutio: Choujin Gensou - The Last Song_ (Episode 3)
_Endride_ (Episode 4)
_Flying Witch_ (Episode 3)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk 2nd Season_ (Episode 4)
_Haifuri_ (Episode 3)
_Kiznaiver_ (Episode 3)
_Kyoukai no Rinne S2_ (Epsiode 3)
_Sakamoto desu ga_ (Episode 2)
_Tanaka-kun wa Itsumo Kedaruge_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 24, 2016)

*Heaven's Memo Pad - *Episode 5
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II - *Episodes 134 and 135
*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 2) - *Episode 8
*Ranma 1/2 - *Episodes 101 and 102


----------



## lodmad (Apr 24, 2016)

Boku dake ga Inai Machi (01 to 12, end)


----------



## Arcana (Apr 24, 2016)

_Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu_ EP4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 3)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Episode 4)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 40)
_Kuma Miko_ (Episode 4)
_Nijiiro Days_ (Episode 15)
_Pan de Peace!_ (Episode 4)
_Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu_ (Episode 4)
_Sansha Sanyou_ (Episode 3)

*Rewatch:*

Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai (Episode 4)
Sailor Moon Stars (Episode 167)
Special A Class (Episode 1)
Yu Yu Hakusho (Episode 89-92)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2016)

*Today:*
_Bakuon!!_ (Episode 4)
_Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon Crystal Season III_ (Episode 4)
_Hundred_ (Episode 4)
_Macross Delta_ (Episode 4)
_Seisen Cerberus_ (Episode 4)
_Wagamama High Spec_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Catamount (Apr 27, 2016)

*Eureka Seven*
dropped
50 episodes of nothing? no thanks, I'll pass


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2016)

*Today:*

_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 12)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 455-457)
_Ojisan to Marshmallow_ (Episode 1-2)
_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 19-20)

*Rewatch:*

_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Episode 6-7)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 27, 2016)

*Heaven's Memo Pad - *Episode 6
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II - *Episodes 136 and 137
*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 2) - *Episode 9
*Ranma 1/2 - *Episodes 103 and 104


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bungou Stray Dogs_ (Episode 4)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 4)

*Rewatch:*

_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Episode 8)


----------



## okidoki (Apr 28, 2016)

_Joker Game,_ episode 4
_Naruto Shippuden,_ 458
_Kiznaiver,_ 3
_Sakamoto desu ga?,_ 1–2


----------



## Vivo Diez (Apr 28, 2016)

Finished Hunter x Hunter with episodes 140-148. Election arc was great and the series ending wasn't half bad.


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 28, 2016)

My Hero Academia episode 4


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 28, 2016)

*Heaven's Memo Pad - *Episode 7
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II - *Episodes 138 and 139


----------



## Catamount (Apr 29, 2016)

*Blood-C*
1-4
so Clamp eye losing when


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2016)

*Today:*

_Anne Happy♪_ (Episode 4)
_Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 16)
_Kabaneri of the Iron Fortress_ (Episode 3)
_Netoge no Yome wa Onnanoko ja Nai to Omotta?_ (Episode 4)

*Rewatch:*

_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Episode 9)
_Yu Yu Hakusho_ (Episode 93)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 29, 2016)

*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 2) - *Episode 10
*Ranma 1/2 - *Episodes 105 and 106


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2016)

*Today:*

_Big Order_ (Episode 3)
_Kuromukuro_ (Episode 4)
_Mayoiga_ (Episode 5)
_Sounen Maid_ (Episode 3)
_Ushio to Tora (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Felt (Apr 30, 2016)

Non Non Biyori - episodes 3,4,5,6,7&8


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 30, 2016)

*Heaven's Memo Pad - *Episode 8
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II - *Episodes 140 and 141
*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 2) - *Episode 11
*Ranma 1/2 - *Episodes 107 and 108


----------



## okidoki (May 1, 2016)

_Kiznaiver,_ Ep. 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2016)

*Today:*

_12-sai.: Chicchana Mune no Tokimeki_ (Episode 4)
_Ace Attorney_ (Episode 5)
_Concrete Revolutio: Choujin Gensou - The Last Song_ (Episode 4)
_Endride_ (Episode 5)
_Flying Witch_ (Episode 4)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk 2nd Season_ (Episode 5)
_High School Fleet_ (Episode 4)
_Kiznaiver_ (Episode 4)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 4)
_Sakamoto desu ga?_ (Episode 3)
_Tanaka-kun wa Itsumo Kedaruge_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (May 1, 2016)

*Love Live! School Idol Project (Season 2) - *Episodes 12 and 13 (end)
*Ranma 1/2 - *Episodes 109 and 110


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Epsiode 5)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Stride Gate-hen_ (Episode 3)
_Dragonball Super_ (Episode 41)
_Kuma Miko_ (Episode 5)
_Nijiiro Days _(Episode 16)
_Pan de Peace!_ (Episode 5)
_Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu_ (Episode 5)
_Sansha Sanyou_ (Episode 4)

*Rewatch:*

_Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou_ (Episode 10-11)
_Is it a Zombie_ (Episode 1)
_Shuffle_ (Episode 5)
_Special A Class_ (Episode 2)
_Yu Yu Hakusho_ (Episode 94-96)


----------



## Felt (May 2, 2016)

*Today (11)
*
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu ep. 1,2,3,4 & 5
Usakame ep. 4 
Kuma Miko ep. 5
Sansha Sanyou ep. 4
Macross Δ ep. 5
Non Non Biyori ep. 11 & 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bakuon!!_ (Episode 5)
_Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon Crystal Season III_ (Episode 5)
_Hundred_ (Episode 5)
_Macross Delta_ (Episode 5)
_Seisen Cerberus_ (Episode 5)
_Wagamama High Spec_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 4)
_Charlotte OVA *[/Complete]*
Pokemon XYZ_ (Episode 21)

*Rewatch:*

_Charlotte_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Catamount (May 4, 2016)

*Blood-C*

oh dear
those blood fountains
Clamp is typical af


----------



## Sassy (May 5, 2016)

Today: 

Finished Rampo Kitan Episode 11
Episode 24 of Haikyuu! (Almost finished)
D-Frag Episode 4
Digimon Tri Adventure Episode 7

Rewatched: 
Samurai Champloo Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bungou Stray Dogs_ (Episode 5)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 5)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 5, 2016)

Dragonball Super 39-41

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2016)

*Today:*


_Anne Happy♪_ (Episode 5)
_Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 17)
_Kabaneri of the Iron Fortress_ (Episode 4)
_Netoge no Yome wa Onnanoko ja Nai to Omotta?_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Finalbeta (May 6, 2016)

Naruto Shippuden - 455/458

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Sequester (May 7, 2016)

Magi: Sinbad no Bouken Episodes 1-3, even though it is basically the same as the ova except for the first episode. I am assuming they are planning to go further with it though.


----------



## Catamount (May 7, 2016)

So before reading I tried watching *Kimi ni Todoke *instead of reading it, cause I felt like too much girlie manga recently. However I suppose I either read it or watch only when nothing else is available/no mood for. The animation quality is low (not Bleack fillers low, but) the paceis weird, the heroine is too much. Probably it aims at totally different age range and hinata-personality audience.
So *ep. 1 *for now and then we'll see.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2016)

*Today:*

_Big Order_ (Episode 4)
_Kuromukuro_ (Episode 5)
_Mayoiga_ (Episode 4)
_Shounen Maid_ (Episode 4)
_Ushio to Tora (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Catamount (May 7, 2016)

Couldn't remember where I stopped in* Soul Eater,* so re-watching and then just watching


----------



## Eros (May 7, 2016)

I am currently watching Majin Bone. I am up-to-date with One Piece, Sailor Moon Crystal, and Fairy Tail, which seems to be on break. I might catch up on JJBA too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 7, 2016)

I'm waiting to watch another incredible ep. of Dragonball Super, it's matter of hours

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2016)

*Today:*


_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Stride Gate-hen_ (Episode 4)
_Endride_ (Episode 6)
_Flying Witch_ (Episode 5)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk 2nd Season_ (Episode 6)
_Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari!_ (Episode 6)
_High School Fleet_ (Episode 5)
_Kiznaiver_ (Episode 5)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 5)
_Sakamoto desu ga?_ (Episode 4)
_Tanaka-kun wa Itsumo Kedaruge_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Felt (May 8, 2016)

Sansha Sanyou ep. 5
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu
Kuma Miko ep.6
Gakkougurashi! episodes 2 -> 12 (Completed)
Pan de Peace! ep. 6


----------



## Hitomi (May 8, 2016)

*Boku no Hero Academia*  -  Episode 1
*Kabaneri of the Iron Fortress*  - Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Episode 6)
_Concrete Revolutio: Choujin Gensou - The Last Song_ (Episode 5)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 42)
_Kuma Niko_ (Episode 6)
_Macross Delta_ (Episode 6)
_Nijiiro Days_ (Episode 17)
_Pan de Peace!_ (Episode 6)
_Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu_ (Episode 6)
_Sansha Sanyou_ (Episode 5)

*Rewatch:*

_Reborn_ (Episode 77)
_Yu Yu Hakusho_ (Episode 97-98)


----------



## Violence (May 9, 2016)

Kabaneri of the Iron Fortress - ep 4

Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood (Rewatching) - ep 22


----------



## Finalbeta (May 9, 2016)

Violence said:


> Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood - ep 22


Same here

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 9, 2016)

City Hunter, episode 1,2 & 3.


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2016)

*Soul Eater*
finished
it was incredible and great until thelast episode.

*Speed Grapher*
finished
the drawing became gonzo-quality quickly


----------



## Sassy (May 9, 2016)

Today: 
Kimi no Todoke Episode 5
Endride Episode 5
D-Frag Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bakuon!!_ (Episode 6)
_Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon Crystal Season III_ (Episode 6)
_Hundred_ (Episode 6)
_Seisen Cerberus_ (Episode 6)
_Wagamama High Spec_ (Episode 5)

*Rewatch:*

_Hikaru no Go_ (Episode 46)
_Nura: Rise of the Yokai Clan S2_ (Episode 2-3)


----------



## Angel (May 10, 2016)

Sakamoto desu ga? Episodes 1-4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hitomi (May 10, 2016)

*Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu* - Episode 1
*Macross Delta* - Episode 1
*Denpa Teki na Kanojo* - OVA 1 - 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2016)

*Today:*

_12-sai.: Chicchana Mune no Tokimeki_ (Episode 5)
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 5)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 13)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_  (Episode 102-103)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bungou Stray Dogs_ (Episode 6)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 6)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_  (Episode 104)

*Rewatch:*

_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai Next_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (May 12, 2016)

*Heaven's Memo Pad* - Episode 9
*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episodes 142 and 143


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ansatsu Kyoushitsu_ (TV) 2nd Season (Episode 18)
_Anne Happy♪_ (Episode 6)
_Koutetsujou no Kabaneri_ (Episode 5)
_Netoge no Yome wa Onnanoko ja Nai to Omotta?_ (Episode 6)

*Rewatch:*

_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai Next_ (Episode 4)
_Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei_ (Episode 16)


----------



## Finalbeta (May 13, 2016)

Naruto Shippuden 460


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2016)

*Today:*

_12-sai.: Chicchana Mune no Tokimeki_ (Episode 6)
_Big Order (TV)_ (Episode 5)
_Kuromukuro_ (Episode 6)
_Mayoiga_ (Episode 7)
_Shounen Maid_ (Episode 5)
_Ushio to Tora (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 7)

*Rewatch:*

_No Game No Life_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ace Attorney_ (Episode 7)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Stride Gate-hen_ (Episode 5)
_Endride_ (Episode 7)
_Flying Witch_ (Episode 6)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk 2nd Season_ (Episode 7)
_High School Fleet_ (Episode 6)
_Kiznaiver_ (Episode 6)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 6)
_Lost Universe_ (Episode 1)
_Sakamoto desu ga_ (Episode 5)
_Tanaka-kun wa Itsumo Kedaruge_ (Episode 6)

*Rewatch:*

_Campione!_ (Episode 8)
_Shuffle_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Jackalinthebox (May 15, 2016)

Starting Yu Yu Hakusho today, haven't seen it in years. Giving the dub a try since I've heard good things about it. Too lazy to read subtitles like I did during my first watch through.


----------



## Divine Death (May 15, 2016)

*Heaven's Memo Pad - *Episodes 10-12 (end)
*Ranma 1/2 - *Episodes 111 and 112


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Episode 7)
_Concrete Revolutio: Choujin Gensou - The Last Song_ (Episode 6)
_Dragonball Super_ (Episode 43)
_Macross Delta_ (Episode 7)
_Nijiiro Days_ (Episode 18)
_Pan de Peace!_ (Episode 7)
_Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu_ (Episode 7)
_Sansha Sanyou_ (Episode 6)


*Rewatch:*

_OniAi_ (Episode 2-3)
_Yu Yu Hakusho_ (Episode 99-106)


----------



## Marik Swift (May 16, 2016)

As part of my "*Martial Arts Anime with Female leads*" binge, watched:

_Zettai Shougeki: Platonic Heart_ (Episode 1-2)


----------



## Divine Death (May 16, 2016)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part II - *Episodes 144 and 145


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bakuon!!_ (Episode 7)
_Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon Crystal Season III_ (Episode 7)
_Hundred_ (Episode 7)
_Seisen Cerberus_ (Episode 7)
_Wagamama High Spec_ (Episode 6)

*Rewatch:*

_OniAi_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (May 17, 2016)

*Ranma 1/2 - *Episode 113


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 6)
_Kuma Miko_ (Episode 7)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 14)
_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 22)

*Rewatch:*

OniAi (Episode 5)


----------



## Marik Swift (May 18, 2016)

_Zettai Shougeki: Platonic Heart_ (Episode 3-5 / 5) - _Completed_
_Koutetsujou no Kabaneri_ (Episode 1-3 / 5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bungou Stray Dogs_ (Episode 7)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 15)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 7)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 105)

*Rewatch:*

_OniAi_ (Episode 6)


----------



## CrazyVulpine (May 19, 2016)

*Today:* Resumed watching *Great Teacher Onizuka* episodes 6-8 on CR after finishing *Haikyuu! Season 2 *.Finding it hilarious and the facial expressions just


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2016)

*Today:*

_Anne Happy♪_ (Episode 7)
_Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 19)
_Koutetsujou no Kabaneri_ (Episode 6)
_Netoge no Yome wa Onnanoko ja Nai to Omotta?_ (Episode 7)

*Rewatch:*

_OniAi_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Taylor (May 20, 2016)

Naruto Shippuden 461 - decent ep


----------



## Hitomi (May 20, 2016)

Igano Kabamaru - Episode 1 - 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2016)

*Today:*

_Big Order_ (Episode 6)
_Kuromukuro_ (Episode 7)
_Mayoiga_ (Episode 8)
_Ushio to Tora (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Eros (May 21, 2016)

I've been watching Heaven's Lost Property (_Sora no Otoshimono). _I am up to Episode 15. This series is funny. If you're a harem fan, it's a good one.


----------



## Divine Death (May 21, 2016)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part II - *Episodes 146 and 147
*Ranma 1/2 - *Episode 114


----------



## Jirou (May 22, 2016)

*Kiznaiver *_episode 7_
*Tanaka-kun wa Itsumo Kedaruge* _episode 7_


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ace Attorney_ (Episode 8)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Stride Gate-hen_ (Episode 6)
_Endride_ (Episode 8)
_Flying Witch_ (Episode 7)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk 2nd Season_ (Episode 8)
_High School Fleet_ (Episode 7)
_Kiznaiver_ (Episode 7)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 7)
_Sakamoto desu ga?_ (Episode 6)
_Shounen Maid_ (Episode 6)
_Tanaka-kun wa Itsumo Kedaruge_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (May 22, 2016)

*Chobits - *Episode 1

_Re-watch_:

*Attack on Titan - *Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Episode 8)
_Concrete Revolutio: Choujin Gensou - The Last Song_ (Episode 7)
_DragonBall Super_ (Episode 44)
_Kuma Miko_ (Episode 8)
_Nijiiro Days_ (Episode 19)
_Pan de Peace!_ (Episode 8)
_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 23)
_Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu_ (Episode 8)
_Sansha Sanyou_ (Episode 7)

*Rewatch*:

_Campione_ (Episode 9)
_Kaze no Stigma_ (Episode 3-5)
_OniAi_ (Episode 8)
_Yu Yu Hakusho_ (Episode 107-108)


----------



## Impact (May 23, 2016)

Today:

Flying witch eps 1-7


----------



## Eros (May 23, 2016)

I'm watching Absolute Duo. I'm up to Episode 6.


----------



## Divine Death (May 23, 2016)

*Chobits - *Episode 2
*Ranma 1/2 - *Episodes 115 and 116


----------



## Felt (May 24, 2016)

Uchuu Patrol Luluco ep. 8
Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka? ep. 10,11,12
Macross Δ ep. 8 
Usakame ep. 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bakuon!!_ (Episode 8)
_Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon Crystal Season III_ (Episode 8)
_Hundred_ (Episode 8)
_Macross Delta_ (Episode 8)
_Seisen Cerberus_ (Episode 8)
_Wagamama High Spec_ (Episode 7)

*Rewatch:*

_Buso Renkin_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Eros (May 24, 2016)

I have recently watched all 12 episodes of _Seikoku no Doragunā. _I just watched the final episode. They should definitely continue this series. There are so many hot 2D waifus and a few hot 2D husbandos in the series. Plus, it has a good plot.


----------



## Rai (May 24, 2016)

Re Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu Episode 4.


----------



## Mirage (May 24, 2016)

Big Order.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2016)

*Today:*

_12-sai.: Chicchana Mune no Tokimeki_ (Episode 7)
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 7)
_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 24)

*Rewatch:*

_Buso Renkin_ (Episode 2)
_OniAi_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (May 25, 2016)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part II* - Episodes 148 and 149


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bungou Stray Dogs_ (Episode 8)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 8)

*Rewatch:*

_Buso Renkin_ (Episode 3)
_Campione_ (Episode 10)
_Oni Ai_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Canute87 (May 26, 2016)

Last episode of Fate/Zero.

going into blade works as we type


----------



## Divine Death (May 26, 2016)

_Re-watch_:

*Attack on Titan *- Episodes 3 and 4

_Today_:

*Lupin the 3rd: Part II *- Episodes 150 and 151
*Chobits *- Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2016)

*Today:*

Anne Happy♪ (Episode 8)
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (TV) 2nd Season (Episode 20)
Koutetsujou no Kabaneri (Episode 7)
Netoge no Yome wa Onnanoko ja Nai to Omotta? (Episode 8)

*Rewatch:*

OniAi (Episode 11)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2016)

*Today:*

_Big Order_ (Episode 7)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 16)
_Mayoiga_ (Episode 9)
_Shounen Maid_ (Episode 7)
_Ushio to Tora (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (May 28, 2016)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part II *- Episodes 152-155 (end)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ace Attorney_ (Episode 9)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Stride Gate-hen_ (Episode 7)
_Endride_ (Episode 9)
_Flying Witch_ (Episode 8)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk 2nd_ (Episode 9)
_Girls und Panzer der Film_ *[/Complete]*
_High School Fleet_ (Episode 8)
_Kiznaiver_ (Episode 8)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 8)
_Sakamoto desu ga_ (Episode 7)
_Tanaka-kun wa Itsumo Kedaruge_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Divine Death (May 29, 2016)

*Chobits* - Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Episode 9)
_Concrete Revolutio: Choujin Gensou - The Last Song_ (Episode 8)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 45)
_Girls und Panzer der Film: Arisu War!_ *[/Complete]*
_Kuma Miko_ (Episode 9)
_Nijiiro Days_ (Episode 20)
_Pan de Peace!_ (Episode 9)
_Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu_ (Episode 9)
_Sansha Sanyou_ (Episode 8)

*Rewatch:*

_Buso Renkin_ (Episode 4)
_Is this a Zombie_ (Episode 2)
_Living for the Day after Tomorrow_ (Episode 1-2)
_Yu Yu Hakusho_ (Episode 109)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bakuon!!_ (Episode 9)
_Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon Crystal Season III_ (Episode 9)
_Hundred_ (Episode 9)
_Seisen Cerberus: Ryuukoku no Fatalités_ (Episode 9)
_Wagamama High Spec_ (Episode 8)

*Rewatch:*

_Kotoura-san_ (Episode 1-3)


----------



## Divine Death (May 31, 2016)

_Re-watch_:

*Attack on Titan - *Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2016)

*Today:*

_12-sai.: Chicchana Mune no Tokimeki_ (Episode 8)
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 8)
_Kuromukuro_ (Episode 8)
_Macross Δ_ (Episode 9)
Pokemon XY&Z (Episode 25)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 106)

*Rewatch:*

_Kotoura-san_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bungou Stray Dogs_ (Episode 9)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 9)


*Rewatch:*

_kanokon_ (Episode 1)
_Kotoura-san_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 2, 2016)

*Ranma 1/2 - *Episodes 117 and 118


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2016)

*Today*:

_Anne Happy♪_ (Episode 9)
_Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 21)
_Koutetsujou no Kabaneri_ (Episode 8)
_Netoge no Yome wa Onnanoko ja Nai to Omotta?_ (Episode 9)

*Rewatch:*

_Kanamemo_ (Episode 1)
_Kanokon_ (Episode 2)
_Kotoura-san_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 3, 2016)

*Chobits* - Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2016)

*Today:*

_Big Order_ (Episode 8)
_Kuromukuro_ (Episode 9)
_Shounen Maid_ (Episode 8)
_Ushio to Tora (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 10)

*Rewatch:*

Kotoura-san (Episode 7)


----------



## Taylor (Jun 4, 2016)

I have been  re-watching fma brotherhood for the third time now, this anime always brings back good memories.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 4, 2016)

*Ranma 1/2 - *Episodes 119 and 120


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2016)

*Today*:

_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Stride Gate-hen_ (Episode 8)
_Endride_ (Episode 10)
_Flying Witch_ (Episode 9)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk 2nd Season_ (Epsiode 10)
_Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari!_ (Episode 10)
_High School Fleet_ (Episode 9)
_Kiznaiver_ (Episode 9)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 9)
_Mayoiga_ (Episode 10)
_Sakamoto desu ga?_ (Episode 8)
_Tanaka-kun wa Itsumo Kedaruge_ (Episode 9)

*Rewatch:*

_Kanamemo_ (Episode 2-3)
_Kiniro Mosaic_ (Episode 1-2)
_Hyakko_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2016)

*Today:*

_12-sai.: Chicchana Mune no Tokimeki_ (Episode 9)
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 9)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Episode 10)
_Concrete Revolutio: Choujin Gensou - The Last Song_ (Episode 9)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 46)
_Kuma Miko_ (Episode 10)
_Nijiiro Days_ (Episode 21)
_Pan de Peace!_ (Episode 10)
_Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu_ (Episode 10)
_Sansha Sanyou_ (Episode 9)

*Rewatch:*

_Buso Renkin_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 6, 2016)

*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 121 and 122


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bakuon!!_ (Episode 10)
_Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon Crystal Season III _(Episode 10)
_Hundred_ (Episode 10)
_Macross Delta_ (Episode 10)
_Seisen Cerberus_ (Episode 10)
_Wagamama High Spec_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Mori (Jun 7, 2016)

*Monster*: episodes 34-37


----------



## ❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ (Jun 7, 2016)

I started Ask Dr Rin! over, I'm on episode 6
And I saw Kill La Kill til I think episode 10


----------



## Catamount (Jun 8, 2016)

FMA Sacred Star of Milos is a horrible shit.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2016)

*Today:*

_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 107-108)

*Rewatch:*

_Koutetsujou no Kabaneri_ (Episode 1-4)


----------



## Catamount (Jun 8, 2016)

FMA Brotherhood 1-3
It is so overrated it hurts


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 8, 2016)

Just finished guilty crown yesterday so today i am starting high school of the dead.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bungou Stray Dogs_ (Episode 10)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Johnny Cash (Jun 9, 2016)

Kantai Collection.

Just...


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 9, 2016)

*Ranma 1/2 *- Episodes 123 and 124


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2016)

*Today:*

_Anne Happy♪_ (Episode 10)
_Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 22)
_Koutetsujou no Kabaneri_ (Episode 9)
_Netoge no Yome wa Onnanoko ja Nai to Omotta?_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2016)

*Today:*

_Big Order_ (Episode 9)
_Kuromukuro_ (Episode 10)
_Shounen Maid_ (Episode 9)
_Ushio to Tora (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2016)

*Today:*

_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Stride Gate-hen_ (Episode 9)
_Endride_ (Episode 11)
_Flying Witch_ (Episode 10)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk 2nd Season_ (Episode 11)
_Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari!_ (Episode 11)
_High School Fleet_ (Episode 10)
_Kiznaiver_ (Episode 10)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 10)
_Mayoiga_ (Episode 11)
_Sakamoto desu ga?_ (Episode 9)
_Tanaka-kun wa Itsumo Kedaruge_ (Episode 10)

*Rewatch:*

Buso Renkin (Episode 6)


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 12, 2016)

Gakusen Toshi Asterisk war ( second season episode 23 )


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 12, 2016)

Starting today Kabaneri of the Iron Fortress.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 12, 2016)

*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 125 and 126


----------



## lodmad (Jun 12, 2016)

Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso (6 to 22end)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Episode 11)
_Concrete Revolutio: Choujin Gensou - The Last Song_ (Episode 10)
_Dragonball Super_ (Episode 47)
_Kuma Miko_ (Episode 11)
_Nijiiro Days_ (Episode 22)
_Pan de Peace!_ (Episode 11)
_Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu_ (Episode 11)
_Sansha Sanyou_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 13, 2016)

Seisen Cerberus ( episodes 3 - 4 )


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 13, 2016)

*Ranma 1/2 *- Episodes 127 and 128


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bakuon!!_ (Episode 11)
_Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon Crystal Season III_ (Episode 11)
_Hundred_ (Episode 11)
_Seisen Cerberus_ (Episode 11)
_Wagamama High Spec_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2016)

Seisen Cerberus ( episodes 5 and 6 )

I dunno why but for some reason these episodes giving me inuyasha flashbacks.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2016)

*Today:*

_Macross Delta_ (Episode 11)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 17)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 109)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bungou Stray Dogs_ (Episode 11)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 16, 2016)

*Ranma 1/2 *- Episodes 129 and 130


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2016)

*Today:*

_Anne Happy♪_  (Episode 11)
_Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 23)
_Koutetsujou no Kabaneri_ (Episode 10)
_Netoge no Yome wa Onnanoko ja Nai to Omotta?_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 17, 2016)

*Ranma 1/2 *- Episodes 131 and 132


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2016)

*Today:*

_Big Order (TV)_ (Episode 10) [/Complete]
_Mayoiga_ (Episode 12) [/Complete]
_Shounen Maid_ (Episode 10)
_Ushio to Tora (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 12)

*Rewatch:*

_One Piece_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 18, 2016)

Gakusen Toshi Asterisk war 2nd season ( episode 24 )


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 18, 2016)

*Ranma 1/2 *- Episodes 133 and 134


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 10)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Stride Gate-hen_ (Episode 10)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk 2nd Season_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari!_ (Episode 12)
_High School Fleet_ (Episode 11)
_Kiznaiver_ (Episode 11)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 11)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 18)
_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 26)
_Sakamoto desu ga_ (Episode 10)
_Tanaka-kun wa Itsumo Kedaruge_ (Episode 11)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 19, 2016)

Seisen Cerberus episode 7 & 8.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 19, 2016)

*Ranma 1/2 *- Episodes 135 and 136


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia _(Episode 12)
_Concrete Revolutio: Choujin Gensou - The Last Song_ (Episode 11) *[/Complete]*
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 48)
_Kuma Miko_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Nijiiro Days_ (Episode 23)
_Pan de Peace!_ (Episode 12)
_Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu_ (Episode 12)
_Sansha Sanyou_ (Episode 11)

*Rewatch:*

_Buso Renkin_ (Episode 7)
_Kiniro Mosaic_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 20, 2016)

Monster Strike episode 5

Love that little red monster so freaking cute.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bakuon!!_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon Crystal Season III_ (Episode 12)
_Hundred_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Macross Delta_ (Episode 12)
_Seisen Cerberus: Ryuukoku no Fatalités_ (Episode 12)
_Wagamama High Spec_ (Episode 11)


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 21, 2016)

_Seirei no Moribito,_ Ep. 23–26


----------



## Saishin (Jun 21, 2016)

Kabaneri of the Iron Fortress - Ep 5-6
Fate Stay Night - Ep 5-6


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 21, 2016)

*Ranma 1/2 *- Episodes 137 and 138


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 11)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 19)
_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 27)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 110)

*Rewatch:*

_Kanokon_ (Episode 3)
_Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru_ (Episode 12)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 22, 2016)

*Chobits* - Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bungou Stray Dogs_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Kuromukuro_ (Episode 11)
_Pokemon XYZ_ (Episode 28)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 12)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2016)

*Today:*

_12-sai.: Chicchana Mune no Tokimeki_ (Episode 10)
_Anne Happy♪_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 24)
_Futsuu no Joshikousei ga [Locodol] Yattemita. OVA_ (Episode 2) *[/Complete]*
_Koutetsujou no Kabaneri_ (Episode 11)
_Netoge no Yome wa Onnanoko ja Nai to Omotta?_ (Episode 12) *[Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2016)

*Today:*

_Sakamoto desu ga?_ (Episode 11)
_Shounen Maid_ (Episode 11)
_Ushio to Tora (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 25, 2016)

Sailor moon: Crystal - Episodes 1-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2016)

*Today:*

_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Stride Gate-hen_ (Episode 11)
_Endride_ (Episode 12)
_Flying Witch_ (Episode 11-12) *[/Complete]*
_Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari!_ (Episode 13)
_High School Fleet_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Kiznaiver_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 12)
_Tanaka-kun wa Itsumo Kedaruge_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 26, 2016)

_Kiznaiver,_ ep. 12
_Kemono no souja Erin,_ ep. 1–5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 12)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Dragonball Super_ (Episode 49)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo! OVA_ *[/Complete]*
_Nijiiro Days_ (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
_Pan de Peace!_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu_ (Episode 13)
_Sansha Sanyou_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon Crystal Season III_ (Episode 13) *[Complete]*
_Macross Delta_ (Episode 13)
_Seisen Cerberus: Ryuukoku no Fatalités_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Wagamama High Spec_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]

Rewatch:*

_Girls High_ (Episode 1)
_Kiniro Mosaic_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2016)

*Today:*

_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 111)

*Rewatch:*

_Strike the Blood_ (Episode 1)
_Yakitate Japan_ (Episode 21)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2016)

*Today:*

_Kuromukuro_ (Episode 12)


*Rewatch:*

_Strike the Blood_ (Episode 2)
_Yakitate Japan!_ (Episode 24)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2016)

*Today:*

_12-sai.: Chicchana Mune no Tokimeki_ (Episode 11)
_Assassination Classroom S2_ (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*
_Koutetsujou no Kabaneri_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


*Rewatch:*

_Strike the Blood_ (Episode 3)


----------



## heartsutra (Jul 1, 2016)

_Psycho-Pass,_ ep. 9–13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2016)

*Today:*

_Momokuri_ (Episode 1-2)
_ReLIFE_ (Episode 1-3)
_Shounen Maid_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 2, 2016)

*Chobits *- Episodes 8 and 9

_Re-watch:
_
*Attack on Titan *- Episodes 6 and 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2016)

*Today:*

_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Stride Gate-hen_ (Episode 12)
_Days (TV)_ (Episode 1)
_Endride_ (Episode 13)
_Hatsukoi Monster_ (Episode 1) *[/Dropped]*
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 13)
_Love Live! Sunshine!!_ (Episode 1)
_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 29)
_ReLife_ (Episode 4)
_Rewrite_ (Episode 1)
_Sakamoto desu ga _(Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Shokugeki no Soma S2_ (Episode 1)


----------



## heartsutra (Jul 3, 2016)

_Psycho-Pass,_ ep. 14–18


----------



## Sassy (Jul 3, 2016)

Recently Watched: 
End ride (finally caught up)
Kimi no Todoke (Second season episode 1) 

Rewatching on occasion: 
Code Geass
Gundam Wing


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2016)

*Today:*

_Arslan Senki (TV): Fuujin Ranbu_ (Episode 1)
_Dragonball Super_ (Episode 50)
_Fukigen na Mononokean_ (Episode 1)
_Orange_ (Episode 1)
_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 30)
_ReLife_ (Episode 5-6)
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu (Episode 14)
_Tales of Zestiria the X_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Catamount (Jul 4, 2016)

Re-watching: *Afro Samurai* 1-3


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 4, 2016)

*Chobits *- Episodes 10 and 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2016)

*Today:*

Amaama to Inazuma (Episode 1)
D.Gray-man Hallow  (Episode 1)
New Game (Episode 1)
ReLife (Episode 7)
Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV) (Episode 1)
Taboo Tattoo (Episode 1)
To LOVE-Ru Darkness 2nd OVA (Episode 2)
Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V (Episode 112)


----------



## heartsutra (Jul 5, 2016)

_Kemono no souja Erin,_ ep. 6–12
_Orange,_ ep. 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 5, 2016)

Tales of Zestiria the Cross - 0


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fudanshi Koukou Seikatsu_ (Episode 1)
_Masou Gakuen HxH_ (Episode 1)
_Servamp_ (Episode 1)

*Rewatch:*
_
Strike the Blood_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_ (Episode 1)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 13)


*Rewatch:*

_Kiniro Mosaic_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2016)

*Today:*

_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Episode 1)
_Macross Delta_ (Episode 14)
_Regalia - The Three Sacred Stars_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Hamtaro (Jul 8, 2016)

Started Sakamichi no Apollon and got 10 episodes in so far.

It's a good watch.


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 8, 2016)

_Re-watch:
_
*Attack on Titan *- Episodes 8-11

_Today:
_
*Voices of a Distant Star (OVA)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2016)

*Today:*

_91 Days_ (Episode 1)
_Amanchu!_ (Episode 1)
_Handa-kun_ (Episode 1)
_Momokuri_ (Episode 3-4)
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki: Tenkyou no Alderamin_ (Episode 1)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 2-5)


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 9, 2016)

Thunderbolt Fantasy - episode 1
That was for real, lol. We need a thread


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ange Vierge_ (Episode 1)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Stride Gate-hen_ (Episode 13)
_DAYS_ (Episode 2)
_Endride_ (Episode 14)
_Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari!_ (Episode 14)
_Hitori no Shita – The Outcast_ (Episode 1)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 14)
_Love Live! Sunshine!!_ (Episode 2)
_Qualidea Code_ (Episode 1)
_ReLife_ (Episode 8)
_Rewrite_ (Episode 2)
_Shokugeki no Souma: Ni no Sara_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2016)

*Today:*

_Active Raid S2 _(Episode 1)
_Arslan Senki S2_ (Episode 2)
_Dragonball Super_ (Episode 51)
_Fukigen na Mononokean_ (Episode 2)
_Orange_ (Episode 2)
_ReLife_ (Episode 9)
_Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu_ (Episode 15)
_Tales of Zestiria the X_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2016)

*Today:*

_Amaama to Inazuma_ (Episode 2)
_D.Gray-man Hallow_ (Episode 2)
_Danganronpa 3 - Future Arc_ (Episode 1)
_Mob Psycho 100_ (Episode 1)
_Taboo Tattoo_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 12, 2016)

*Chobits *- Episode 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fudanshi Koukou Seikatsu_ (Episode 2)
_Masou Gakuen HxH_ (Episode 2)
_New Game!_ (Episode 2)
_ReLife_ (Episode 10)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 6-8)
_Servamp_ (Episode 2)

*Rewatch:*

Strike the Blood (Episode 5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_ (Episode 2)
_Macross Delta_ (Episode 15)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 14)

*Rewatch:*

_Strike the Blood_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2016)

*Today:*

_Battery_ (Episode 1)
_Danganronpa 3 - Despair Arc_ (Episode 1)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Episode 2)
_ReLife_ (Episode 11)
_Regalia - The Three Sacred Stars_ (Episode 2)


*Rewatch:*

_Strike the Blood_ (Episode 7-8 )


----------



## heartsutra (Jul 15, 2016)

_Shouwa Genroku Rakugo Shinjuu,_ ep. 1–13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2016)

*Today:*

_91 Days_ (Episode 2)
_Alderamin on the Sky_ (Episode 2)
_Amanchu!_ (Episode 2)
_Handa-kun_ (Episode 2)
_Momokuri_ (Episode 5-6)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 9-10)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 16, 2016)

*Chobits *- Episodes 13 and 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ange Vierge_ (Episode 2)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Stride Gate-hen_ (Episode 14)
_Endride_ (Episode 15)
_Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari!_ (Episode 15)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast_ (Episode 2)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 15)
_Love Live! Sunshine!!_ (Episode 3)
_Qualidea Code_ (Episode 2)
_ReLife_ (Episode 12-13) *[/Complete]*
_Rewrite_ (Episode 3)
_Shokugeki no Souma: Ni no Sara_ (Episode 3)


----------



## heartsutra (Jul 17, 2016)

_Hotarubi no Mori e_
_91Days,_ ep. 1 & 2


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 17, 2016)

*In Search of the Lost Future *- Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2016)

*Today:*

_12-sai.: Chicchana Mune no Tokimeki_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Active Raid S2_ (Episode 2)
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 13-14)
_Arslan Senki S2_ (Episode 3)
_Days_ (Episode 3)
_Dragonball Super_ (Episode 52)
_Fukigen na Mononokean_ (Episode 3)
_Orange_ (Episode 3)
_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 31)
_Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu_ (Episode 16)
_Tales of Zestiria the X_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2016)

*Today:*

_Amaama to Inazuma_ (Episode 3)
_Danganronpa 3 - Future Arc_ (Episode 2)
_D.Gray-man Hallow_ (Episode 3)
_Mob Psycho 100_ (Episode 2)
_New Game_ (Episode 3)
_Taboo Tattoo_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fudanshi Koukou Seikatsu_ (Episode 3)
_Macross Delta_ (Episode 16)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 20)
_Masou Gakuen HxH_ (Episode 3)
_Servamp_ (Episode 3)


----------



## heartsutra (Jul 20, 2016)

_Hyouka,_ ep. 1–12
_Shouwa Genroku Rakugo Shinjuu,_ ep. 1 (rewatch)
_Barakamon,_ ep. 3–5


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 20, 2016)

*Chobits *- Episode 15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_ (Episode 3)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 21)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 15)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2016)

*Today:*

_Battery_ (Episode 2)
_Danganronpa 3 - Despair Arc_ (Episode 2)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Episode 3)
_Regalia - The Three Sacred Stars_ (Episode 3)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan_ (Episode 11-15)

*Rewatch:*

_Eyeshield21_ (Episode 79)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2016)

*Today:*

_91 Days_ (Episode 3)
_Amanchu!_ (Episode 3)
_Handa-kun_ (Episode 3)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 22-23)
_Momokuri_ (Episode 7-8)
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki: Tenkyou no Alderamin_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 23, 2016)

*In Search of the Lost Future *- Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ange Vierge_ (Episode 3)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Stride Gate-hen_ (Episode 15)
_Days_ (Episode 4)
_Endride_ (Episode 16)
_Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari!_ (Episode 16)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast_ (Episode 3)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 16)
_Love Live! Sunshine!!_ (Episode 4)
_Qualidea Code_ (Episode 3)
_Rewrite_ (Episode 4)
_Shokugeki no Souma: Ni no Sara_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2016)

*Today:*

_Active Raid S2_ (Episode 3)
_Arslan Senki S2_ (Episode 4)
_Fukigen na Mononokean_ (Episode 4)
_Kuromukuro_ (Episode 13-15)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 24)
_Orange_ (Episode 4)
_Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu_ (Episode 17)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan Special_ (Episode 16)
_Tales of Zestiria the X_ (Episode 3)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 113)

*Rewatch:*

_Eyeshield21_ (Episode 80)


----------



## Roman (Jul 25, 2016)

Ep 1 of Gakkou Gurashi. Gonna keep watching this. Shit went from 0 to 100 REALLY fast, like some reviewer said.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2016)

*Today:*

_Amaama to Inazuma_ (Episode 4)
_D.Gray-man Hallow_ (Episode 4)
_Danganronpa 3 - Future Arc_ (Episode 3)
_Mob Psycho 100_ (Episode 3)
_New Game!_ (Episode 4)
_Taboo Tattoo_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fudanshi Koukou Seikatsu_ (Episode 4)
_Masou Gakuen HxH_ (Episode 4)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan Special_ (Episode 17)
_Servamp_ (Episode 4)

*Rewatch:*


_Eyeshield 21_ (Episode 81-83)


----------



## Roman (Jul 27, 2016)

Just catching up with the current season of Kyoukai no Rinne. Mamiya is bae.


----------



## heartsutra (Jul 27, 2016)

_Sakamichi no Apollon,_ eps. 9–12
_91 Days,_ ep. 3


----------



## Felt (Jul 27, 2016)

Nisemonogatari ep. 1 - 3
Taboo Tattoo ep. 4
Musaigen no Phantom World ep. 9-13


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 27, 2016)

*Chobits *- Episodes 16 and 17
*Fullmetal Alchemist: The Sacred Star of Milos *(film)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_ (Episode 4)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan Special_ (Episode 18-19)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 16)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 28, 2016)

*The Girl Who Leapt Through Time *(film)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2016)

*Today:*

_Battery_ (Episode 3)
_Danganronpa 3 - Despair Arc_ (Episode 3)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Episode 4)
_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 32)
_Regalia - The Three Sacred Stars_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 29, 2016)

_Re-watch:
_
*Attack on Titan *- Episodes 12 and 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2016)

*Today:*

_91 Days_ (Episode 4)
_Amanchu!_ (Episode 4)
_Handa-kun_ (Episode 4)
_Momokuri_ (Episode 9-10)
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki: Tenkyou no Alderamin_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ange Vierge_ (Episode 4)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Stride Gate-hen_ (Episode 16)
_Days (TV)_ (Episode 5)
_Endride_ (Episode 17)
_Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari!_ (Episode 17)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast_ (Episode 4)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 17)
_Love Live! Sunshine!!_ (Episode 5)
_Qualidea Code_ (Episode 4)
_Rewrite_ (Episode 5)
_Shokugeki no Souma: Ni no Sara_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2016)

*Today:*

_Active Raid S2_ (Episode 4)
_Arslan Senki S2_ (Episode 5)
_Dragonball Super_ (Episode 53)
_Fukigen na Mononokean_ (Episode 5)
_Orange_ (Episode 5)
_Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu_ (Episode 18)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan_ (Episode 20)
_Tales of Zestiria the X_ (Episode 4)


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 1, 2016)

_Sakamichi no Apollon,_ ep. 9–12 (rewatch)
_Amaama to Inazuma,_ ep. 1
_Samurai Champloo,_ ep. 1 & 2


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 1, 2016)

*5 Centimeters Per Second *(film)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 2, 2016)

So I ended up watching Witchblade till the end.
Such a complicated situation and relationships in such and ugly ecchi cover.
Why.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2016)

*Today:*
_
Amaama to Inazuma_ (Episode 5)
_D.Gray-man Hallow_ (Episode 5)
_Danganronpa 3 - Future Arc_ (Episode 4)
_Mob Psycho 100_ (Episode 4)
_New game!_ (Episode 5)
_Taboo Tattoo_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Eros (Aug 2, 2016)

The latest two episodes of Sailor Moon Crystal. I hope they start releasing the next arc soon.


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 3, 2016)

_Shingeki no Kyojin,_ Eps. 1–25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 15)
_Fudanshi Koukou Seikatsu_ (Episode 5)
_Macross Delta_ (Episode 17)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan Special_ (Episode 21-22)
_Servamp_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Sassy (Aug 3, 2016)

Watched:

Grimgar of Fantasy and Ash-Episode 10

Rewatched:

Samurai Champloo-Episode 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_ (Episode 5)
Masou Gakuen HxH (Episode 5)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan Special_ (Episode 23-24)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 17)

*Rewatch:*

_Hyakko_ (Episode 2)--It's been awhile (2008) since I watched this series but it sure has aged quickly.


----------



## Mako (Aug 4, 2016)

Tekkonkinkreet
Clannad After Story - Episode 17
Hyouka - Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2016)

*Today:*

_Battery_ (Episode 4)
_Danganronpa 3 - Despair Arc_ (Episode 4)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Episode 5)
_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 33)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan Special_ (Episode 25)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 5, 2016)

*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episode 1

Why haven't I watched this earlier?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2016)

*Today:*

_91 Days_ (Episode 5)
_Amanchu!_ (Episode 5)
_Handa-kun_ (Episode 5)
_Momokuri _(Episode 11-12)
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki: Tenkyou no Alderamin_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 6, 2016)

*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ange Vierge_ (Episode 5)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Stride Gate-hen_ (Episode 17)
_Days (TV)_ (Episode 6)
_Endride_ (Episode 18)
_Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari!_ (Episode 18)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast_ (Episode 5)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 18)
_Love Live! Sunshine!!_ (Episode 6)
_Qualidea Code_ (Episode 5)
_Rewrite_ (Episode 6)
_Shokugeki no Souma: Ni no Sara_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2016)

*Today:*

_Active Raid S2_ (Episode 5)
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 16)
_Arslan Senki S2_ (Episode 6)
_Dragonball Super_ (Episode 54)
_Fukigen na Mononokean_ (Episode 6)
_Orange_ (Episode 6)
_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 34)
_Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu_ (Episode 19)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan Special_ (Episode 25)
_Tales of Zestiria the X_ (Episode 5)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 114)


----------



## Mori (Aug 9, 2016)

Mob Psycho 100 - ep 5
Boku no Hero Academia - ep 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2016)

*Today:*

_Amaama to Inazuma_ (Episode 6)
_D.Gray-man Hallow_ (Episode 6)
_Danganronpa 3 - Future Arc_ (Episode 5)
_Mob Psycho 100_ (Episode 5)
_New Game!_ (Episode 6)
_Taboo Tattoo_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fudanshi Koukou Seikatsu_ (Episode 6)
_Masou Gakuen HxH_ (Episode 6)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan Special_ (Episode 27-28)
_Servamp_ (Episode 6)

*Rewatch:*

_Eyeshield21_ (Episode 86-87)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 17)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_ (Episode 6)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 25)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 18)

*Rewatch:*

_Eyeshield21_ (Episode 111-112)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2016)

*Today:*

_Battery_ (Episode 5)
_Danganronpa 3 - Despair Arc_ (Episode 5)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Episode 6)
_Kuromukuro_ (Episode 16-18)
_Macross Delta_ (Episode 18-19)


*Rewatch:*

_Eyeshield21_ (Episode 113-114)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 12, 2016)

*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2016)

*Today:*

_91 Days_ (Episode 6)
_Amanchu!_ (Episode 6)
_Handa-kun_ (Episode 6)
_Momokuri_ (Ch.13-14)
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki: Tenkyou no Alderamin_ (Episode 6)
_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 35)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan Special_ (Episode 30)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 115)

*Rewatch:*

_Eyeshield21_ (Episode 115-119)
_Magical Shopping Arcade Abenobashi_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 13, 2016)

*Love Live! Sunshine!! *- Episodes 1 and 2
*Sword Art Online: Extra Edition (film/special/feature-lengh recap/whatever)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ange Vierge_ (Episode 6)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Stride Gate-hen_ (Episode 18)
_Days (TV)_ (Episode 7)
_Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari!_ (Episode 19)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast_ (Episode 6)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 19)
_Love Live! Sunshine!!_ (Episode 7)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 458-471)
_Planetarian_ (Episode 1)
_Qualidea Code_ (Episode 6)
_Rewrite_ (Episode 7)
_Shokugeki no Souma: Ni no Sara_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 14, 2016)

*Chobits *- Episodes 18 and 19
*Love Live! Sunshine!! *- Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2016)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Stars! (Episode 18)
Arslan Senki S2 (Episode 7)
Active Raid S2 (Episode 6)
Fukigen na Mononokean (Episode 7)
Orange (Episode 7)
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu (Episode 20)
Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan Special (Episode 31-32)
Tales of Zestiria the X (Episode 6)

*Rewatch:*

_Is it a Zombie_ (Episode 4-6)
_Kiniro Mosaic_ (Episode 7-8)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2016)

*Today:*

_Amaama to Inazuma_ (Episode 7)
_Danganronpa 3 - Future Arc_ (Episode 6)
_D.Gray-man Hallow_ (Episode 7)
_Mob Psycho 100_ (Episode 6)
_New Game!_ (Episode 7)
_Taboo Tattoo_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 16, 2016)

*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fudanshi Koukou Seikatsu_ (Episode 7)
_Masou Gakuen HxH_ (Episode 7)
_Servamp_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_ (Episode 7)
_Pokemon XY&Z_ (Episode 36)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 19)
_Suteki Tantei Labyrinth_ (Episode 1-2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2016)

*Today:*

_Battery_ (Episode 6)
_Danganronpa 3 - Despair Arc_ (Episode 6)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Episode 7)
_Ojisan and Marshmallow_ (Episode 3-7)
_Planetarian: Chiisana Hoshi no Yume_ (Episode 2)
_Suteki Tantei Labyrinth_ (Episode 3-4)

*Rewatch:*

_Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun_ (Episode 7-8)
_Kiniro Mosaic_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 19, 2016)

*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episode 6


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 20, 2016)

_Monster,_ 4 & 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2016)

*Today:*

_91 Days_ (Episode 7)
_Amanchu!_ (Episode 7)
_Handa-kun_ (Episode 7)
_Momokuri_ (Episode 15-16)
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki: Tenkyou no Alderamin_ (Episode 7)
_Ojisan to Marshmallow_ (Episode 8)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan Special_ (Episode 33-35)
_Suteki Tantei Labyrinth_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 20, 2016)

*Chobits *- Episodes 20 and 21


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 21, 2016)

_Shinsekai Yori,_ ep. 9
_Monster,_ ep. 6
_Boku X Inu SS,_ eps. 1–5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ange Vierge_ (Episode 7)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Stride Gate-hen_ (Episode 19)
_Days (TV)_ (Episode 8)
_Endride_ (Episode 19)
_Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari!_ (Episode 20)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast_ (Episode 7)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 20)
_Love Live! Sunshine!!_ (Episode 8)
_Qualidea Code_ (Episode 7)
_Rewrite_ (Episode 8)
_Shokugeki no Souma: Ni no Sara_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Eros (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm watching Ajin: Demi-Human. This show is dark and intriguing.


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 21, 2016)

*Chobits *- Episodes 22 and 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2016)

*Today:*

_Active Raid S2_ (Episode 7)
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 19)
_Arslan Senki S2_ (Episode 8) *[/Complete]*
_Dragonball Super_ (Episode 55)
_Fukigen na Mononokean_ (Episode 8)
_Gundam Build Fighters Try: Island Wars_ *[/Complete]*
_Ojisan to Marshmallow_ (Episode 9-13) *[/Complete]*
_Orange_ (Episode 8)
_Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu_ (Episode 21)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan Special_ (Episode 36)
_Suteki Tantei Labyrinth_ (Episode 6)
_Tales of Zestiria the X_ (Episode 7)


*Rewatch:*

_Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun_ (Episode 9)
_Kiniro Mosaic_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 22, 2016)

*Chobits *- Episodes 24-27 (end)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2016)

*Today:*

_Amaama to Inazuma_ (Episode 8)
_D.Gray-man Hallow_ (Episode 8)
_Mob Psycho 100_ (Episode 7)
_New Game!_ (Episode 8)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan Special_ (Episode 37)
_Taboo Tattoo_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2016)

*Today:*
_
Danganronpa 3: The End of Kibougamine Gakuen - Mirai-hen_ (Episode 7)
_Fudanshi Koukou Seikatsu_ (Episode 8)
_Masou Gakuen HxH_ (Episode 8)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan Special_ (Episode 38)
_Servamp_ (Episode 8)

*Rewatch:*

_Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun_ (Episode 10)


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 24, 2016)

_Inu X Boku SS,_ eps. 6–12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_ (Episode 8)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan Special_ (Episode 39)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_  (Episode 20)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_  (Episode 116)

*Rewatch:*

_Myself;Yourself_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2016)

*Today:*

_Battery_ (Episode 7)
_Danganronpa 3 - Despair Arc_ (Episode 7)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Episode 8)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV) Special_ (Episode 40)

*Rewatch:*

_Myself;Yourself_ (Episode 2-3)


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 26, 2016)

_Monster,_ ep. 12
_Gintama,_ eps. 1–4
_Hyouka,_ eps. 17–19


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 26, 2016)

*Read or Die (OVA) *- Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2016)

*Today:*

_91 Days_ (Episode 7.5)
_Amanchu!_ (Episode 8)
_Handa-kun_ (Episode 8)
_Momokuri_ (Episode 17-18)
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki: Tenkyou no Alderamin_ (Episode 8)

*Rewatch:*

_Myself;Yourself_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 27, 2016)

*Love Live! Sunshine!! *- Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ange Vierge_ (Episode 8)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Stride Gate-hen_ (Episode 20)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast_ (Episode 8)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 21)
_Love Live! Sunshine!!_ (Episode 9)
_Qualidea Code_ (Episode 8)
_Rewrite_ (Episode 9)
_Shokugeki no Souma: Ni no Sara_ (Episode 9)

*Rewatch:*

_Bamboo Blade_ (Episode 1-2)
_Myself;Yourself_ (Episode 5-6)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 28, 2016)

*Read or Die (OVA) *- Episodes 2 and 3 (end)
*Love Live! Sunshine!! *- Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2016)

*Today:*

_Active Raid S2_ (Episode 8)
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 20)
_Dragonball Super_ (Episode 56)
_Fukigen na Mononokean_ (Episode 9)
_Kuromukro_ (Episode 19-20)
_Orange_ (Episode 9)
_Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu_ (Episode 22)
_Suteki Tantei Labyrinth_ (Episode 7)
_Tales of Zestiria the X_ (Episode 8)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 117)

*Rewatch:*

_Bamboo Blade_ (Episode 3)
_Kiniro Mosaic_ (Episode 11)


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 30, 2016)

_Monster,_ eps. 16–18
_Inou-Battle wa Nichijou-kei no Naka de,_ eps. 1–6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2016)

*Today:*

_Amaama to Inazuma _(Episode 9)
_D.Gray-man Hallow_ (Episode 9)
_Mob Psycho 100 _(Episode 8)
_New Game!_ (Episode 9)
_Taboo Tattoo_ (Episode 9)


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 31, 2016)

_Monster,_ eps. 19
_Inou-Battle wa Nichijou-kei no Naka de,_ eps. 7–12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fudanshi Koukou Seikatsu_ (Episode 9)
_Masou Gakuen HxH_ (Episode 9)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan Special_ (Episode 41-42)
_Servamp_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2016)

*Today:*

_Danganronpa 3: The End of Kibougamine Gakuen - Mirai-hen_ (Episode 8)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_ (Episode 9)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan Special_ (Episode 43-44)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 21)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2016)

*Today:*

_Battery_ (Episode 8)
_Danganronpa 3: The End of Kibougamine Gakuen - Zetsubou-hen_ (Episode 8)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2016)

*Today:*

_91 Days_ (Episode 8)
_Amanchu!_ (Episode 9)
_Handa-kun_ (Episode 9)
_Momokuri_ (Episode 19-20)
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki: Tenkyou no Alderamin_ (Episode 9)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan Special_ (Episode 45)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 3, 2016)

*Monster *- Episode 1


----------



## Felt (Sep 4, 2016)

Yesterday I have a fun day.

Watched all of Love Live! Season 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ange Vierge_ (Episode 8)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Stride Gate-hen_ (Episode 20)
_Days (TV)_ (Episode 9)
_Endride_ (Episode 20)
_Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari!_ (Episode 21)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast_ (Episode 8)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 21)
_Love Live! Sunshine!!_ (Episode 9)
_Macross Delta_ (Episode 20)
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Seisen no Shirushi_ (Episode 1)
_Persona 5 The Animation: The Day Breakers_ *[/Complete]*
_Qualidea Code_ (Episode 8)
_Rewrite_ (Episode 9)
_Shokugeki no Souma: Ni no Sara_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 4, 2016)

*Love Live! Sunshine!! *- Episode 6
*Planetarian: The Reverie of a Little Planet* - Episode 1
*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2016)

*Today:*

_Active Raid S2_ (Episode 9)
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 21)
_Dragonball Super_ (Episode 57)
_Fukigen na Mononokean_ (Episode 10)
_Kuromukuro_ (Episode 21)
_Macross Delta_ (Episode 21)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 26-27)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 472-474)
_Orange_ (Episode 10)
_Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu_ (Episode 23)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 46)
_Tales of Zestiria the X_ (Episode 9)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 118)

*Rewatch:*

_Bamboo Blade_ (Episode 4-7)


----------



## Silver Fang (Sep 5, 2016)

Just the end of *D.Gray-Man Hallow*.

I wanted to see if my chapter - episode prediction from last week was correct. And it was lol


----------



## Felt (Sep 5, 2016)

Macross Δ ep. 23
Taboo Tattoo ep. 10 
Amaama to Inazuma ep. 10 
Bananya ep. 9 - 10


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 5, 2016)

*Planetarian: The Reverie of a Little Planet *- Episode 2
*Monster *- Episode 2


----------



## Mori (Sep 6, 2016)

Mob Psycho 100 - episode 9
Gintama - episode 91


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2016)

*Today:*

_Amaama to Inazuma_ (Episode 10)
_D.Gray-man Hallow_ (Episode 10)
_Danganronpa 3 - Future Arc_ (Episode 9)
_Kuromukuro_ (Episode 22)
_Macross Delta_ (Episode 22)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 28)
_Mob Psycho 100_ (Episode 9)
_New Game_ (Episode 10)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 47)
_Taboo Tattoo_ (Episode 10)


----------



## santanico (Sep 6, 2016)

ao no exorcist final episode 

it was eh


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fudanshi Koukou Seikatsu_ (Episode 10)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 29)
_Masou Gakuen HxH_ (Episode 10)
_Servamp_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 7, 2016)

*Love Live! The School Idol Movie *(film)
*Planetarian: The Reverie of a Little Planet *- Episode 3
*Great Teacher Onizuka* - Episode 8
*Monster* - Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_ (Episode 10)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 48-49)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 22)

*Rewatch:*

_Black Cat_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2016)

*Today:*

_Battery_ (Episode 9)
_Danganronpa 3 - Despair Arc_ (Episode 9)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2016)

*Today:*

_91 Days_ (Episode 9)
_Amanchu!_ (Episode 10)
_Handa-kun_ (Episode 10)
_Momokuri_ (Episode 21-22)
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki: Tenkyou no Alderamin_ (Episode 10)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 50)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ange Vierge_ (Episode 9)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Stride Gate-hen_ (Episode 21)
_Days (TV)_ (Episode 10)
_Endride_ (Episode 21)
_Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari!_ (Episode 22)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast_ (Episode 9)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 22)
_Love Live! Sunshine!!_ (Episode 10)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome: Hoshi Matsu Hito_ (Episode 1)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 475)
_Qualidea Code_ (Episode 9)
_Rewrite_ (Episode 10)
_Shokugeki no Souma: Ni no Sara_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 11, 2016)

Tales of Zestiria the X episode 10
Jojo no Kimyou na Bouken Diamond wa Kudakenai episode 24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2016)

*Today:*

_Active Raid S2_ (Episode 10)
_Dragonball Super_ (Episode 58)
_Fukigen na Mononokean_ (Episode 11)
_Orange_ (Episode 11)
_Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu_ (Episode 24)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 51)
_Tales of Zestiria the X_ (Episode 10)

*Rewatch:*

_Nabari no Ou_ (Episode 1-3)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 12, 2016)

*Love Live! Sunshine!!* - Episode 7


----------



## SF latif (Sep 13, 2016)

Heavy boobs 



i mean Heavy Object u_u


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2016)

*Today:*
_
Amaama to Inazuma_ (Episode 11)
_D.Gray-man Hallow_ (Episode 11)
_Danganronpa 3: The End of Kibougamine Gakuen - Mirai-hen_ (Episode 10)
_Mob Psycho 100_ (Episode 10)
_New Game!_ (Episode 11)
_Taboo Tattoo_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fudanshi Koukou Seikatsu_ (Episode 11)
_Masou Gakuen HxH_ (Episode 11)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 52-53)
_Servamp_ (Episode 11)

*Rewatch:*

_Black Cat_ (Episode 2)
_Nabari no Ou_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_ (Episode 11)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 54)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 23)

*Rewatch:*

_Black Cat_ (Episode 3-4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 22)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Episode 11)
_Mahoutsukai Precure! (Episode 30)
Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 55)

*Rewatch:*

_Black Cat_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 16, 2016)

*Planetarian: The Reverie of a Little Planet *- Episodes 4 and 5 (end)


----------



## Eros (Sep 17, 2016)

I've been watching Gakuen Heaven. It's so gay.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2016)

*Today:*

_91 Days_ (Episode 10)
_Amanchu!_ (Episode 11)
_Danganronpa 3 - Despair Arc_ (Episode 10)
_Handa-kun_ (Episode 11)
_Momokuri_ (Episode 23-24)
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki: Tenkyou no Alderamin_ (Episode 11)


*Rewatch:*

_Black Cat_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Eros (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm rewatching D. Grayman now that new episodes are being made. I've got a filler skipper guide handy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ange Vierge_ (Episode 11)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Stride Gate-hen_ (Episode 23)
_Days (TV)_ (Episode 12)
_Endride_ (Episode 22)
_Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari!_ (Episode 23)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast_ (Episode 11)
_Kuromukuro_ (Episode 23)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 24)
_Love Live! Sunshine!!_ (Episode 12)
_Macross_ (Episode 23)
_Qualidea Code_ (Episode 11)
_Rewrite_ (Episode 12)
_Shokugeki no Souma: Ni no Sara_ (Episode 12)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2016)

*Today:*

_Active Raid S2_ (Episode 11)
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 23)
_Fukigen na Mononokean_ (Episode 12)
_Kuromukuro_ (Episode 24)
_Macross Delta_ (Episode 24)
_Orange_ (Episode 12)
_Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu_ (Ch.25) *[/Complete]*
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 56)
_Tales of Zestiria the X_ (Episode 11)


*Rewatch:*

_Black Cat_ (Episode 7)
_Nabari no Ou_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2016)

*Today:*

_Amaama to Inazuma_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_D.Gray-man Hallow_ (Episode 12)
_Mob Psycho 100_ (Episode 11)
_New Game!_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 57)
_Taboo Tattoo_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


*Rewatch:*

_Black Cat_ (Episode 8)
_Nabrai no Ou_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Felt (Sep 20, 2016)

Today (4)
 ep. *9* 
 ep. *12* 
 ep. *25* 
 ep. *12
*
Coming to the end of the season now, Tuesday is the day when I watch episodes from the series I'm not enjoying so much.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2016)

*Today:*

_Danganronpa 3: The End of Kibougamine Gakuen - Mirai-hen_ (Episode 11)
_Fudanshi Koukou Seikatsu_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Masou Gakuen HxH_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 58)
_Servamp_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*

*Rewatch:*

_Bamboo Blade_ (Episode 8)
_Black Cat_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2016)

*Today:*

_Battery_ (Episode 10)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_  (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_  (Episode 59)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 24)

*Rewatch:*

_Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun_ (Episode 11)
_Nabari no Ou_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2016)

*Today:*


_Danganronpa 3 - Despair Arc_ (Episode 11) *[/Complete]*
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Macross Delta_ (Episode 25)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 60)

*Rewatch:*

_Black Cat_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 23, 2016)

*In Search of the Lost Future *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2016)

*Today:*

_91 Days_ (Episode 11)
_Amanchu!_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Battery_ (Episode 11) *[/Complete]*
_Handa-kun_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Momokuri_ (Episode 25-26) *[/Complete]*
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki: Tenkyou no Alderamin_ (Episode 12)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 24, 2016)

*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 25, 2016)

Bakemonogatari - episodes 6 and 7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ange Vierge_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Stride Gate-hen_ (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
_Endride_ (Episode 23-24) *[/Complete]*
_Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari!_ (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 2nd Season_ (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*
_Love Live! Sunshine!!_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Qualidea Code_ (Episode 12) *[Complete]*
_Rewrite_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Shokugeki no Souma: Ni no Sara_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Saishin (Sep 25, 2016)

Fate/Stay Night - Ep 7-8


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 25, 2016)

*Love Live! Sunshine!!* - Episodes 8 and 9
*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episodes 11 and 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2016)

*Today:*

_Active Raid S2_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_DragonBall Super_ (Episode 59)
_Fukigen na Mononokean_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Kuromukro_ (Episode 25)
_Orange_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 61)
_Tales of Zestiria the X_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2016)

*Today:*

_D.Gray-man Hallow_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Mob Psycho 100_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 62)


----------



## Eros (Sep 27, 2016)

I am currently watching Cowboy Bebop. I'm on Episode 3.


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 27, 2016)

*In Search of the Lost Future *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2016)

*Today:*

_Danganronpa 3: The End of Kibougamine Gakuen - Mirai-hen_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Macross Delta_ (Episode 26) *[/Complete]*
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 63)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2016)

*Today:*

_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 64)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 25)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2016)

*Today:*

_Regalia: The Three Sacred Stars_ (Episode 5)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 65)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2016)

*Today:*

_91 Days_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Danganronpa 3: The End of Kibougamine Gakuen - Kibou-hen_ *[/Complete]*
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki: Tenkyou no Alderamin_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bloodivores_ (Episode 1)
_Bubuki Buranki Hoshi no Kyojin_ (Episode 1)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 1)
_Days_ (Episode 13)
_Mahou Shoujo Ikusei Keikaku_ (Episode 1)
_Shuumatsu no Izetta_ (Episode 1)
_Vivid Strike_ (Episode 1)
_!!_ (Episode 1)


*Rewatch:*

_Black Cat_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 2, 2016)

Gundam Iron-Blooded Orphans - 26.youtube


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 24)
_Dragonball Super_ (Episode 60)
_Mobile Suit Gundam - Iron-Blooded Orphans S2_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2016)

*Today:*

_Okusama ga Seitokaichou!+! _(Episode 1)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 66-67)
_Shakunetsu no Takkyuu Musume_ (Episode 1)
_Trickster_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2016)

*Today:*

_Nanbaka_ (Episode 1)
_Natsume Yuujinchou Go_ (Episode 1)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 68)
_Soushin Shoujo Matoi_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Mori (Oct 5, 2016)

Parasyte: eps 5-7


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 5, 2016)

*In Search of the Lost Future *- Episodes 7 and 8
*Lupin the 3rd: Voyage to Danger (film)*


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 6, 2016)

Hibike Euphonium season 2 Episode 1 - They didn't miss a beat from the fantastic 1st season
Time to fish the old thread out of the Off the Air section


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2016)

*Today:*

_Brave Witches_ (Episode 1)
_Bungou Stray Dogs S2_ (Episode 1)
_Cheating Craft_ (Episode 1)
_Hibike! Euphonium S2_ (Episode 1)
_Kiitarou Shounen no Youkai Enikki_ (Episode 1)
_Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara S2_ (Episode 1)
_Nazotokine_ (Episode 1)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 69)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 26)


----------



## kluang (Oct 6, 2016)

Marvel Disk Avengers.

Its pretty much Marvel+ Digimon.

Sounds terrible but its good. They got most of the personality right.


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 6, 2016)

*In Search of the Lost Future *- Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 25)
_Flip Flappers_ (Episode 1)
_Keijo!!!!!!!!_ (Episode 1)
_Miss Bernard said_ (Episode 1)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 476-478)
_Regalia - The Three Sacred Stars_ (Episode 6)

*Rewatch:*

_Black Cat_ (Episode 12)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2016)

*Today:*

_Drifters_ (Episode 1)
_Haikyuu!! S3_ (Episode 1)
_Lostorage incited WIXOSS_ (Episode 1)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 70)


*Rewatch:*

_Black Cat_ (Episode 13)


----------



## kluang (Oct 8, 2016)

Marvel Disk Avengers Epi. 27.

Deadpool has the same voice as Dio


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Oct 8, 2016)

Today: Fate/Stay Night unlimited Blade works episode 2 &3


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 8, 2016)

*In Search of the Lost Future *- Episodes 10-12 (end)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2016)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Episode 1)
_Bloodivores_ (Episode 2)
_Bubuki Buranki: Hoshi no Kyojin_ (Episode 2)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G NEXT_ (Episode 2)
_Days (TV)_ (Episode 14)
_Gi(a)rlish Number_ (Episode 1)
_Long Riders!_ (Episode 1)
_Mahou Shoujo Ikusei Keikaku_ (Episode 2)
_Occultic;Nine_ (Episode 1)
_Shuumatsu no Izetta_ (Episode 2)
_Stella no Mahou_ (Episode 1)
_Vivid Strike_ (Episode 2)
_Udon no Kuni no Kiniro Kemari_ (Episode 1)
_Watashi ga Motete Dousunda_ (Episode 1)
_!!_ (Episode 2)

*Rewatch:*

_Black Cat_ (Episode 14)


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Oct 9, 2016)

Today: Fate/Stay Night unlimited Blade works episodes 4-12


----------



## Mako (Oct 9, 2016)

All Out - Episode 1
Blue Exorcist - Episode 12
Days - Episode 14
Drifters - Episode 1
Occultic;Nine - Episode 1
Yu Yu Hakusho - Episode 27


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 26)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 61)
_Kuromukro_ (Episode 26) *[/Complete]*
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Season_ (Episode 2)
_Okusama ga Seitokaichou!+!_ (Episode 2)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV) _(Episode 71)

*Rewatch:*

_Nabari no Ou_ (Episode 8)
_Samurai Champloo_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2016)

*Today:*

_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 72)
_Shakunetsu no Takkyuu Musume_ (Episode 2)
_Soul Buster_ (Episode 1)
_Stella no Mahou_ (Episode 2)
_Trickster_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2016)

*Today:*

_Nanbaka_ (Episode 2)
_Natsume Yuujinchou Go_ (Episode 2)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 73)
_Soul Buster_ (Episode 2)
_Soushin Shoujo Matoi_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2016)

*Today:*

_Brave Witches_ (Episode 2)
_Bungou Stray Dogs 2nd Season_ (Episode 2)
_Cheating Craft_ (Episode 2)
_Hibike! Euphonium S2_ (Episode 2)
_Kiitarou Shounen no Youkai Enikki_ (Episode 2)
_Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara S2_ (Episode 2)
_Nazotokine_ (Episode 2)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 74)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 27)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 13, 2016)

*Love Live! Sunshine!! *- Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bernard Jou Iwaku._ (Episode 2)
_Flip Flappers_ (Episode 2)
_Keijo!!!!!!!!_ (Episode 2)
_Regalia - The Three Sacred Stars_ (Episode 7)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 75)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2016)

*Today:*

_Drifters_ (Episode 2)
_Haikyuu!! S3_ (Episode 2)
_Lostorage incited WIXOSS_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 15, 2016)

*Love Live! Sunshine!! *- Episode 11


----------



## Marik Swift (Oct 15, 2016)

_Soul Buster_ [ Ep. 01-02 ]
_Occultic;Nine_ [ Ep. 01 ]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2016)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Episode 2)
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 27)
_Ajin 2nd Season_ (Episode 1)
_Bloodivores_ (Episode 3)
_Bubuki Buranki S2_ (Episode 3)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G NEXT_ (Episode 3)
_DAYS_ (Episode 15)
_Long Riders!_ (Episode 2)
_Mahou Shoujo Ikusei Keikaku_ (Episode 3)
_Occultic;Nine_ (Episode 2)
_Shuumatsu no Izetta_ (Episode 3)
_Udon no Kuni no Kiniro Kemari_ (Episode 2)
_Vivid Strike_ (Episode 3)
_Watashi ga Motete Dousunda_ (Episode 2)
!! (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 16, 2016)

Gundam Iron-Blooded Orphans - 28.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 16, 2016)

*Love Live! Sunshine!! *- Episode 12


----------



## Marik Swift (Oct 16, 2016)

_Bloodivores_ [ Ep. 01-03 ]
_Seiken no Blacksmith_ [ Ep. 03-04 ]
_ !!_ [ Ep. 01 ]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ajin 2nd Season_ (Episode 2)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 62)
_Magi: Sinbad no Bouken (TV)_ (Episode 1-4)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Season_ (Episode 3)
_Okusama ga Seitokaichou!+!_ (Episode 3)
_Show By Rock!! S2_ (Episode 1-3)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 119-122)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 17, 2016)

*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episode 13


----------



## Marik Swift (Oct 17, 2016)

*The Sacred Blacksmith* ( _Seiken no Blacksmith_,  聖剣の刀鍛冶 )

*Episode 5:* _Together! Bonds Together!_ [ 4/5 ]
*Episode 6:* _Princess! Emperor's Daughter Princess!_ [ 3/5 ]
"_The Numbers_" *Nanbaka* ( ナンバカ )

*Episode 1:* _Idiots With Numbers!_ [ 3/5 ]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2016)

*Today:*

_Magi: Sinbad no Bouken (TV)_ (Episode 5-7)
_Musaigen no Phantom World Special_ *[/Complete]*
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 76-77)
_Shakunetsu no Takkyuu Musume_ (Episode 3)
_Trickster_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Marik Swift (Oct 19, 2016)

*!!*

*Episode 2:*_ Life Isn't That Easy!_ [ 3/5 ]
*Occultic;Nine* ( オカルティック・ナイン－)

*Episode 2:* _My Cold Dimension!_ [ 3/5 ]
*Soul Buster* ( _Shi Ling Yanwu_, 侍霊演武 )

*Episode 3:* _Twilight!_ [ 4/5 ]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2016)

*Today:*

_Magi: Sinbad no Bouken (TV)_ (Episode 8)
_Nanbaka_ (Episode 3)
_Natsume Yuujinchou Go_ (Episode 3)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 78)
_Soul Buster_ (Episode 3)
_Soushin Shoujo Matoi_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Marik Swift (Oct 19, 2016)

*The Sacred Blacksmith* ( _Seiken no Blacksmith_,  聖剣の刀鍛冶 )

*Episode 7:* _Family!_ [ 4/5 ]
*Episode 8:* _Resolution! Departure Resolution!_ [ 4/5 ]
*Episode 9:* _ Lisa! Vestige Lisa!_ [ 3/5 ]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2016)

*Today:*

_Brave Witches_ (Episode 3)
_Bungou Stray Dogs_ (Episode 3)
_Cheating Craft_ (Episode 3)
_Girlish Number_ (Episode 2)
_Hibike! Euphonium S2_ (Episode 3)
_Kiitarou Shounen no Youkai Enikki_ (Episode 3)
_Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara S2 _(Episode 3)
_Nazotokine_ (Episode 3)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 79)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 28)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bernard-jou Iwaku._ (Episode 3)
_Flip Flappers_ (Episode 3)
_Keijo!!!!!!!!_ (Episode 3)
_Regalia: The Three Sacred Stars_ (Episode 8)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 80)
_Stella no Mahou_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Saishin (Oct 21, 2016)

Chihayafuru - Ep 11-12
Berserk - Ep 8-12 (finished)


----------



## Marik Swift (Oct 21, 2016)

* SHIMONETA: A Boring World Where the Concept of Dirty Jokes Doesn't Exist* ( _Shimoneta to Iu Gainen ga Sonzai Shinai Taikutsu na Sekai_, 下ネタという概念が存在しない退屈な世界 ) [ Dubbed ]

*Episode 1:* _Whom Does Public Order and Morality Serve!_ [ 4/5 ]
*Episode 2:* _The Mysteries of Pregnancy!_ [ 4/5 ]
"_The Numbers_" *Nanbaka* ( ナンバカ )

*Episode 2:* _The Inmates Are Stupid! The Guards Are Kind of Stupid, Too!_ [ 3/5]
*Keijo!!!!!!!!* ( 競女!!!!!!!! )

*Episode 3:* _Untitled!_ [ 3/5 ]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bungou Stray Dogs S2_ (Episode 4)
_Drifters_ (Episode 3)
_Haikyuu!! S3_ (Episode 3)
_Lostorage incited WIXOSS_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2016)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Episode 3)
_Bloodivores_ (Episode 4)
_Bubuki Buranki: Hoshi no Kyojin_ (Episode 4)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 4)
_Days (TV) _(Episode 16)
_Mahou Shoujo Ikusei Keikaku_ (Episode 4)
_Occultic;Nine_ (Episode 9)
_Shuumatsu no Izetta_ (Episode 4)
_Udon no Kuni no Kiniro Kemari_ (Episode 3)
_Watashi ga Motete Dousunda_ (Episode 3)
_!!_ (Episode 4)
_ViVid Strike!_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 23, 2016)

Gundam Iron-Blooded Orphans - 29.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 23, 2016)

*Love Live! Sunshine!! *- Episode 13 (end......?)


----------



## Rai (Oct 23, 2016)

Dragon Ball Super Episode 63


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 63)
_Magi: Sinbad no Bouken (TV)_ (Episode 9-13) *[/Complete]*
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Season_ (Episode 4)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 479-480)
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Seisen no Shirushi_ (Episode 2-3)
_Okusama ga Seitokaichou!+!_ (Episode 4)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 81)
_Show By Rock!! S2 _(Episode 4)


----------



## Nekochako (Oct 24, 2016)

Naruto (part 1) episode 81-84


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 28)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 82)
_Shakunetsu no Takkyuu Musume_ (Episode 4)
_Trickster: Edogawa Ranpo "Shounen Tanteidan" yori_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2016)

*Today:*
_
Nanbaka _(Episode 4)
_Natsume Yuujinchou Go _(Episode 4)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV) _(Episode 83)
_Soul Buster _(Episode 4)
_Soushin Shoujo Matoi_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 26, 2016)

*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episodes 14 and 15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2016)

*Today:*

_Cheating Craft_ (Episode 4)
_Girlish Number_ (Episode 3)
_Hibike! Euphonium S2_ (Episode 4)
_Kiitarou Shounen no Youkai Enikki_ (Episode 4)
_Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara. 2nd Season_ (Episode 4)
_Nazotokine_ (Episode 4)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 84)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 29)


----------



## Rai (Oct 27, 2016)

Detective Conan Episode 836-837


----------



## Brian (Oct 27, 2016)

_Haikyuu!!_ Ep. 9-11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bernard-jou Iwaku._ (Episode 4)
_Flip Flappers_ (Episode 4)
_Keijo!!!!!!!!_ (Episode 4)
_Regalia: The Three Sacred Stars_ (Episode 9)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 85) *[/Complete]*
_Stella no Mahou_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Rai (Oct 28, 2016)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Diamond is Unbreakable Episode 31


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2016)

*Today:*

_Drifters_ (Episode 4)
_Haikyuu!! S3_ (Episode 4)
_Lostorage incited WIXOSS_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 29, 2016)

Last night watched spice and wolf ( episodes 1 - 7 )


----------



## Rai (Oct 29, 2016)

Dragon Ball Super Episode 64
Shuumatsu no Izetta Episode 5


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 29, 2016)

*Izetta: The Last Witch *- Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2016)

*Today:*


_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Episode 4)
_Ajin 2nd Season_ (Episode 3)
_Bloodivores_ (Episode 5)
_Bubuki Buranki: Hoshi no Kyojin_ (Episode 5)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 5)
_DAYS_ (Episode 17)
_Long Riders!_ (Episode 3)
_Mahou Shoujo Ikusei Keikaku_ (Episode 5)
_Occultic;Nine_ (Episode 4)
_Shuumatsu no Izetta_ (Episode 5)
_Udon no Kuni no Kiniro Kemari_ (Episode 4)
_Watashi ga Motete Dousunda_ (Episode 4)
_!!_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 30, 2016)

Gundam Iron-Blooded Orphans - 30.youtube


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ajin 2nd Season_ (Episode 4)
_Dragonball Super_ (Episode 64)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Season_ (Episode 5)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 86)
_Show By Rock!! S2_ (Episode 5)
_ViVid Strike!_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 31, 2016)

*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episode 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2016)

*Today:*

_Okusama ga Seitokaichou! S2_ (Episode 5)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 87)
_Shakunetsu no Takkyuu Musume_ (Episode 5)
_Trickster: Edogawa Ranpo "Shounen Tanteidan" yori _(Episode 5)


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 1, 2016)

Arakawa under the bridge ( episodes 9 - 13 )
Arakawa under the bridge X bridge ( episode 1 )


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bungou Stray Dogs 2nd Season_ (Episode 5)
_Nanbaka_ (Episode 5)
_Natsume Yuujinchou Go_ (Episode 5)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 88)
_Soul Buster_ (Episode 5)
_Soushin Shoujo Matoi_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2016)

*Today:*

_Brave Witches_ (Episode 4)
_Cheating Craft_ (Episode 5)
_Gi(a)rlish Number_ (Episode 4)
_Hibike! Euphonium 2_ (Episode 5)
_Kiitarou Shounen no Youkai Enikki_ (Episode 5)
_Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara. 2nd Season_ (Episode 5)
_Nazotokine_ (Episode 5)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 89)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 30)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bernard-jou Iwaku_ (Episode 5)
_Flip Flappers_ (Episode 5)
_Keijo!!!!!!!!_ (Episode 5)
_Regalia The Three Sacred Stars_ (Episode 10)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 90)
_Stella no Mahou_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bungou Stray Dogs 2nd Season_ (Episode 6)
_Drifters_ (Episode 5)
_Haikyuu!! S3_ (Episode 5)
_Lostorage Incited WIXOSS_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2016)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Episode 5)
_Ajin 2nd Season_ (Episode 5)
_Bloodivores_ (Episode 6)
_Bubuki Buranki: Hoshi no Kyojin_ (Episode 6)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 6)
_Days (TV)_ (Episode 18)
_Dragonball Super_ (Episode 65)
_Long Riders!_ (Episode 4)
_Mahou Shoujo Ikusei Keikaku_ (Episode 6)
_Occultic;Nine_ (Episode 5)
_Shuumatsu no Izetta_ (Episode 6)
_Udon no Kuni no Kiniro Kemari_ (Episode 5)
_Watashi ga Motete Dousunda_ (Episode 5)
_KissManga !!_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 6, 2016)

Gundam Iron-Blooded Orphans - 31.youtube


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2016)

*Today:*

_12-sai.: Chicchana Mune no Tokimeki 2nd Season_ (Episode 1)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Season_ (Episode 6)
_Okusama ga Seitokaichou!+!_ (Episode 6)
_Show By Rock! S2_ (Episode 6)
_ViVid Strike!_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Rai (Nov 7, 2016)

Dragon Ball Super Episode 65
Shuumatsu no Izetta Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2016)

*Today:*

_Shakunetsu no Takkyuu Musume_ (Episode 6)
_Trickster: Edogawa Ranpo "Shounen Tanteidan" yori_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2016)

*Today:*

_Nanbaka_ (Episode 6)
_Natsume Yuujinchou Go_ (Episode 6)
_Soul Buster_ (Episode 6)
_Soushin Shoujo Matoi_ (Episode 6)


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 9, 2016)

one punch man (1-12)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2016)

*Today:*

_Brave Witches_ (Episode 5)
_Cheating Craft_ (Episode 6)
_Gi(a)rlish Number_ (Episode 5)
_Hibike! Euphonium 2_ (Episode 6)
_Kiitarou Shounen no Youkai Enikki_ (Episode 6)
_Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara. 2nd Season_ (Episode 6)
_Nazotokine_ (Episode 6)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 31)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bernard-jou Iwaku._ (Episode 6)
_Flip Flappers_ (Episode 6)
_Keijo!!!!!!!!_ (Episode 6)
_Regalia: The Three Sacred Stars_ (Episode 11)
_Stella no Mahou_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Rai (Nov 11, 2016)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Diamond is Unbreakable Episode 32
Detective Conan Episode 838


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 11, 2016)

*Izetta: The Last Witch *- Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bungou Stray Dogs 2nd Season_ (Episode 7)
_Drifters_ (Episode 6)
_Haikyuu!! S_3 (Episode 6)
_Lostorage Incited WIXOSS_ (Episode 6)


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2016)

Flip Flappers Ep 1-6


----------



## Rai (Nov 12, 2016)

Dragon Ball Super Episode 66
Shuumatsu no Izetta Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2016)

*Today:*


_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Episode 6)
_Ajin 2nd Season_ (Episode 6)
_Bloodivores_ (Episode 7)
_Bubuki Buranki: Hoshi no Kyojin_ (Episode 7)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 7)
_Days (TV)_ (Episode 19)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 66)
_Mahou Shoujo Ikusei Keikaku_ (Episode 7)
_Occultic;Nine_ (Episode 6)
_Shuumatsu no Izetta_ (Episode 7)
_Udon no Kuni no Kiniro Kemari_ (Episode 6)
_Watashi ga Motete Dousunda_ (Episode 6)
_KissManga !!_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 13, 2016)

*Izetta: The Last Witch *- Episode 3 

Getting better by the minute.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2016)

*Today:*

_12-sai.: Chicchana Mune no Tokimeki 2nd Season_ (Episode 2-3)
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 29-31)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 31)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Season_ (Episode 7)
_Okusama ga Seitokaichou!+!_ (Episode 7)
_Show By Rock!! S2_ (Episode 7)
_ViVid Strike!_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2016)

*Today:*

_Shakunetsu no Takkyuu Musume_ (Episode 7)
_Trickster_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 15, 2016)

*Izetta: The Last Witch *- Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2016)

*Today:*

_Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou OVA_ (Episode 1)
_Nanbaka_ (Episode 7)
_Natsume Yuujinchou Go_ (Episode 7)
_Soul Buster_ (Episode 7)
_Soushin Shoujo Matoi_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Rai (Nov 16, 2016)

Detective Conan Episode 839


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2016)

*Today:*

_Brave Witches_ (Episode 6)
_Cheating Craft _(Episode 7)
_Gi(a)rlish Number_ (Episode 6)
_Hibike! Euphonium 2_ (Episode 7)
_Kiitarou Shounen no Youkai Enikki_ (Episode 7)
_Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara. 2nd Season_ (Episode 7)
_Nazotokine_ (Episode 7)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 32)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bernard-jou Iwaku._ (Episode 7)
_Flip Flappers_ (Episode 7)
_Keijo!!!!!!!!_ (Episode 7)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 91)
_Stella no Mahou_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Rai (Nov 18, 2016)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Diamond is Unbreakable Episode 34


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2016)

*Today:*

_Drifters_ (Episode 7)
_Haikyuu!!S3_ (Episode 7)
_Lostorage Incited WIXOSS_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Rai (Nov 19, 2016)

Dragon Ball Super Episode 67
Shuumatsu no Izetta Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2016)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Episode 7)
_Ajin 2nd Season_ (Episode 7)
_Bloodivores_ (Episode 8)
_Bubuki Buranki: Hoshi no Kyojin_ (Episode 8)
_Bungou Stray Dogs 2nd Season_ (Episode 8)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 8)
_Days (TV)_ (Episode 20)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 67)
_Mahou Shoujo Ikusei Keikaku_ (Episode 8)
_Occultic;Nine_ (Episode 7)
_Regalia: The Three Sacred Stars_ (Episode 12)
_Shuumatsu no Izetta_ (Episode 8)
_Watashi ga Motete Dousunda_ (Episode 7)
_KissManga !!_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 20, 2016)

*Izetta: The Last Witch *- Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 32)
_Long Riders!_ (Episode 5)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 32)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Season_ (Episode 8)
_Okusama ga Seitokaichou!+!_ (Episode 8)
_Show By Rock!! S2_ (Episode 8)
_ViVid Strike!_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2016)

*Today:*

_12-sai.: Chicchana Mune no Tokimeki 2nd Season_ (Episode 4-5)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 92-95)
_Shakunetsu no Takkyuu Musume_ (Episode 8)
_Trickster_ (Episode 8)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_  (Episode 123-127)


*Rewatch:*

Nabari no Ou (Episode 9)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2016)

*Today:*

_12-sai.: Chicchana Mune no Tokimeki 2nd Season_ (Episode 6)
_Nanbaka_ (Episode 8)
_Natsume Yuujinchou Go_ (Episode 7)
_Soul Buster_ (Episode 8)
_Soushin Shoujo Matoi_ (Episode 8)
_Stella no Mahou_ (Episode 8)     
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_  (Episode 128-132)

*Rewatch:*

_Nabari no Ou_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2016)

*Today:*

_Brave Witches_ (Episode 7)
_Cheating Craft_ (Episode 8)
_Gi(a)rlish Number_ (Episode 7)
_Hibike! Euphonium 2_ (Episode 8)
_Idol Memories_ (Episode 1-4)
_Kiitarou Shounen no Youkai Enikki_ (Episode 8)
_Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara. 2nd Season_ (Episode 8)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 33)
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Seisen no Shirushi_ (Episode 4) *[/Complete]*
_Nazotokine_ (Episode 8)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 33)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bernard-jou Iwaku._ (Episode 8)
_Flip Flappers_ (Episode 8)
_Keijo!!!!!!!!_ (Episode 8)
_Koyomimonogatari_ (Episode 8)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 34-35)


----------



## Rai (Nov 25, 2016)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Diamond is Unbreakable Episode 35
Detective Conan 840


----------



## Rikka (Nov 25, 2016)

I watched all of Boku no Hero Academia.
It was lit bruh.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bungou Stray Dogs 2nd Season_ (Episode 9)
_Drifters_ (Episode 8)
_Haikyuu!! S3_ (Episode 8)
_Lostorage Incited WIXOSS_ (Episode 8)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 36-37)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2016)

*Today:*


_Ajin 2nd Season_ (Episode 8)
_Bloodivores_ (Episode 9)
_Bubuki Buranki: Hoshi no Kyojin_ (Episode 9)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 9)
_Days (TV)_ (Episode 21)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 68)
_Long Riders!_ (Episode 6)
_Mahou Shoujo Ikusei Keikaku_ (Episode 9)
_Occultic;Nine_ (Episode 8)
_Regalia - The Three Sacred Stars_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Shuumatsu no Izetta_ (Episode 9)
_Udon no Kuni no Kiniro Kemari_ (Episode 7)
_Watashi ga Motete Dousunda_ (Episode 8)
_KissManga !!_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 27, 2016)

*Izetta: The Last Witch *- Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2016)

*Today:*

_12-sai.: Chicchana Mune no Tokimeki 2nd Season_ (Episode 7)
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 33)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 38-39)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Season_ (Episode 9)
_Okusama ga Seitokaichou!+!_ (Episode 9)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 96-100)
_Show By Rock!! S2_ (Episode 9)
_ViVid Strike!_ (Episode 9)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_  (Episode 133)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2016)

*Today:*

_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 40)
_Shakunetsu no Takkyuu Musume_ (Episode 9)
_Trickster_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2016)

*Today:*

_Nanbaka_ (Episode 9)
_Natsume Yuujinchou Go_ (Episode 8)
_Soul Buster_ (Episode 9)
_Soushin Shoujo Mato_i (Episode 9)
_Stella no Mahou_ (Episode 9)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Zexal_ (Episode 50)


----------



## Rai (Nov 30, 2016)

Bungou Stray Dogs Episode 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2016)

*Today:*

_Brave Witches_ (Episode 8)
_Cheating Craft_ (Episode 9)
_Gi(a)rlish Number_ (Episode 8)
_Hibike! Euphonium 2_ (Episode 9)
_Kiitarou Shounen no Youkai Enikki_ (Episode 9)
_Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara. 2nd Season_ (Episode 9)
_Nazotokine_ (Episode 9)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 34)


----------



## Rai (Dec 1, 2016)

Detective Conan Episode 841
Naruto Shippuden Episode 484


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 1, 2016)

Dragon Ball Super Ep 68


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 1, 2016)

All Out!! Episode 9

Turned the series from a time killer  to  amazing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bernard-jou Iwaku._ (Episode 9)
_Flip Flappers_ (Episode 9)
_Keijo!!!!!!!!_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Rai (Dec 2, 2016)

Bungou Stray Dogs Episode 3-4


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 2, 2016)

*Re-watch:

Attack on Titan *- Episodes 14 and 15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bungou Stray Dogs 2nd Season_ (Episode 10)
_Drifters_ (Episode 9)
_Haikyuu!! S3_ (Episode 9)
_Lostorage Incited WIXOSS_ (Episode 9)


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 3, 2016)

Drifters Episode 9
Haikyuu!! S3 Episode 9


----------



## Rai (Dec 3, 2016)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Diamond is Unbreakable Episode 36


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 3, 2016)

_Re-watch
_
*Attack on Titan *- Episodes 16 and 17


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2016)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Episode 8)
_Ajin 2nd Season_ (Episode 9)
_Bloodivores_ (Episode 10)
_Bubuki Buranki: Hoshi no Kyojin_ (Episode 10)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 10)
_Days (TV)_ (Episode 22)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 69)
_Long Riders!_ (Episode 7)
_Mahou Shoujo Ikusei Keikaku_ (Episode 10)
_Occultic;Nine_ (Episode 9)
_Shuumatsu no Izetta_ (Episode 10)
_Udon no Kuni no Kiniro Kemari_ (Episode 9)
_Watashi ga Motete Dousunda_ (Episode 9)
_KissManga !!_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 4, 2016)

Gundam Iron-Blooded Orphans - 35.youtube


----------



## Rai (Dec 4, 2016)

Dragon Ball Super Episode 69


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 34)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan: Umaru-chan Mou Ikkai!_ *[/Complete]*
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 41)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Season_ (Episode 10)
_Okusama ga Seitokaichou!+!_ (Episode 10)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 101-105)
_Show By Rock!! S2_ (Episode 10)
_ViVid Strike!_ (Episode 10)


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 5, 2016)

Dragon Ball Super 69
Gaogaigar rewatch 4-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2016)

*Today:*

_Shakunetsu no Takkyuu Musume_ (Episode 10)
_Trickster_ (Episode 10)

*Rewatch:*

_Yokuwakaru Gendai Maho_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2016)

*Today:*

_Nanbaka_ (Episode 10)
_Natsume Yuujinchou Go_ (Episode 9)
_Soul Buster_ (Episode 10)
_Soushin Shoujo Matoi_ (Episode 10)

*Rewatch:*

_Yokuwakaru Gendai Maho_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Rai (Dec 7, 2016)

Bungou Stray Dogs Episode 5-6


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 7, 2016)

_Re-watch:
_
*Attack on Titan *- Episodes 18-21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2016)

*Today:*

_Brave Witches_ (Episode 9)
_Cheating Craft_ (Episode 10)
_Gi(a)rlish Number_ (Episode 9)
_Hibike! Euphonium 2_ (Episode 10)
_Kiitarou Shounen no Youkai Enikki_ (Episode 10)
_Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara. 2nd Season_ (Episode 10)
_Nazotokine_ (Episode 10)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 35)
_Stella no Mahou_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bernard Jou Iwaku._ (Episode 10)
_Flip Flappers_ (Episode 10)
_Keijo!!!!!!!!_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 9, 2016)

_Re-watch:
_
*Attack on Titan *- Episodes 22-25 (end)

And the wait for Season 2 continues...


----------



## Rai (Dec 9, 2016)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Diamond is Unbreakable Episode 37


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bungou Stray Dogs S2_ (Episode 11)
_Drifters_ (Episode 10)
_Haikyuu!! S3_ (Episode 10) *[/Complete]*
_Lostorage incited WIXOSS_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Rai (Dec 10, 2016)

Dragon Ball Super Episode 70


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2016)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Episode 9)
_Ajin 2nd Season_ (Episode 10)
_Bloodivores_ (Episode 11)
_Bubuki Buranki: Hoshi no Kyojin_ (Episode 11)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 11)
_Days (TV)_ (Episode 23)
_Dragonball Super_ (Episode 70)
_Long Riders!_ (Episode 8)
_Mahou Shoujo Ikusei Keikaku_ (Episode 11)
_Monster Strike_ (Episode 1)
_Occultic;Nine_ (Episode 10)
_Shuumatsu no Izetta_ (Episode 11)
_Udon no Kuni no Kiniro Kemari_ (Episode 10)
_Watashi ga Motete Dousunda_ (Episode 10)
_KissManga !!_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 11, 2016)

Gundam Iron-Blooded Orphans - 36.youtube


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 35)
_Gi(a)rlish Number_ (Episode 10)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 142)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Season_ (Episode 11)
_Monster Strike_ (Episode 2-6)
_Okusama ga Seitokaichou!+!_ (Episode 11)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 106-110)
_Show By Rock!! S2_ (Episode 11)
_ViVid Strike!_ (Episode 11)
_Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. Zoku OVA_ *[/Complete]*
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 134)


*Rewatch:*

_Yokuwakru Gendai Maho_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Rai (Dec 12, 2016)

Bungou Stray Dogs Episode 7-8


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 13, 2016)

Aura Battler Dunbine ep. 1-12
Mahou Shoujo Ikusei Keikaku ep. 11
Occultic;Nine ep. 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2016)

*Today:*

_Shakunetsu no Takkyuu Musume_ (Episode 11)
_Trickster_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Rai (Dec 13, 2016)

Bungou Stray Dogs Episode 9-10


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 13, 2016)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Today:*
> 
> _Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 35)
> _Gi(a)rlish Number_ (Episode 10)
> ...


Where do you get the time?


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 14, 2016)

your name..cinema


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2016)

*Today:*

_Nanbaka_ (Episode 11)
_Natsume Yuujinchou Go_ (Episode 10)
_Soul Buster_ (Episode 11)
_Soushin Shoujo Matoi_ (Episode 11)



Vino said:


> Where do you get the time?



All due to a strict adherence to a schedule from sunrise to sunset. And even with that I'm totally backlogged with anime, manga and video games.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kira Yamato said:


> All due to a strict adherence to a schedule from sunrise to sunset. And even with that I'm totally backlogged with anime, manga and video games.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2016)

*Today:*


_Brave Witches_ (Episode 10)
_Cheating Craft_ (Episode 11)
_Hibike! Euphonium 2_ (Episode 11)
_Kiitarou Shounen no Youkai Enikki_ (Episode 11)
_Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara. 2nd Season_ (Episode 11)
_Monster Strike_ (Episode 7-14)
_Nazotokine_ (Episode 11)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 36)


----------



## Rai (Dec 15, 2016)

*Naruto Shippūden Episode 486*
*Detective Conan Episode 842*


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 16, 2016)

Aura Battler Dunbine ep. 38-49


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bernard-jou Iwaku._ (Episode 11)
_Flip Flappers_ (Episode 11)
_Keijo!!!!!!!!_ (Episode 11)
_Stella no Mahou_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 16, 2016)

Re-watched your name. in cinema


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 17, 2016)

Flip Flappers ep. 11
Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara 2nd Season ep. 11
Sousei no Onmyouji ep. 36
Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Season ep. 11
Trickster_ Edogawa Ranpo -Shounen Tanteidan- yori ep.  11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2016)

*Today:*

_12-sai.: Chicchana Mune no Tokimeki 2nd Season_ (Episode 8)
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 36)
_Bungou Stray Dogs 2nd Season_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Chain Chronicle: Haecceitas no Hikari Part 1_ *[/Complete]*
_Drifters_ (Episode 11)
_Lostorage Incited WIXOSS_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2016)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Diamond is Unbreakable Episode 38


----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2016)

Dragon Ball Super Episode 71


----------



## whatsausername (Dec 17, 2016)

Just finished watching Dragon ball super episode 71.


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 18, 2016)

Bungou Stray Dogs 2nd Season ep. 12
Lostorage Incited WIXOSS ep. 11
Drifters ep. 11
JoJo no Kimyou na Bouken: Diamond wa Kudakenai ep. 38


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 18, 2016)

Gundam Iron-Blooded Orphans - 37.youtube


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2016)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Episode 10)
_Bloodivores_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Bubuki Buranki: Hoshi no Kyojin_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 12)
_Days (TV)_ (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
_Dragon Ball Super _(Episode 71)
_Long Riders!_ (Episode 9)
_Mahou Shoujo Ikusei Keikaku _(Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Occultic;Nine_ (Episode 11)
_Shuumatsu no Izetta_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Udon no Kuni no Kiniro Kemari_ (Episode 11)
_Watashi ga Motete Dousunda_ (Episode 11)
_KissManga !!_ (Episode 12)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 18, 2016)

*Air: The Motion Picture (film) *


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 18, 2016)

Shigurui  - episodes 1 - 4


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 19, 2016)

Mahou Shoujo Ikusei Keikaku ep. 12
Shuumatsu no Izetta ep. 12
Occultic;Nine ep. 11
Vivid Strike ep. 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2016)

*Today:*

_Gi(a)rlish Number_ (Episode 11)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 43)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Season _(Episode 12)
_Okusama ga Seitokaichou!+!_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 111-115)
_Show By Rock!! S2_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_ViVid Strike!_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 135)


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2016)

Parasyte Episode 15
Dragonball Kai Episode 3
Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood Episode 3


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 19, 2016)

*Great Teacher Onizuka* - Episode 17


----------



## Rai (Dec 20, 2016)

Bungou Stray Dogs Episode 11-12


----------



## ShadoLord (Dec 20, 2016)

Re-watching some OG moments in DBZ.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2016)

*Today:*

_Shakunetsu no Takkyuu Musume_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Trickster: Edogawa Ranpo "Shounen Tanteidan" yori_  (Episode 12)


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 20, 2016)

*Shigurui* - episodes  5 - 12

what a ride with this anime


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 20, 2016)

*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episode 18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2016)

*Today:*

_12-sai.: Chicchana Mune no Tokimeki 2nd Season_ (Episode 9)
_Nanbaka_ (Episode 12)
_Natsume Yuujinchou Go_ (Episode 11) *[/Complete]*
_Soul Buster_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Soushin Shoujo Matoi_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Stella no Mahou_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 21, 2016)

*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episode 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2016)

*Today:*

_Brave Witches_ (Episode 11)
_Cheating Craft_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Hibike! Euphonium 2_ (Episode 12)
_Kiitarou Shounen no Youkai Enikki_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Mahou Shoujo Nante Mou Ii Desukara. 2nd Season_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Nazotokine_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 37)


----------



## Eros (Dec 22, 2016)

I watched the entire series of Cat Planet Cuties. I love cat ears. So kawaii.


----------



## Rai (Dec 23, 2016)

Naruto Shippuden Episode 487


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 37)
_Bernard-jou Iwaku._ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Flip Flappers_ (Episode 12)
_Keijo!!!!!!!!_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Monster Strike_ (Episode 15-17)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness 2nd OVA_ (Episode  3) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2016)

*Today:*

_Drifters_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Lostorage Incited WIXOSS_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Monster Strike_ (Episode 18-20)
_Pokemon XYZ_ (Episode 37-47) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Rai (Dec 24, 2016)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Diamond is Unbreakable Episode 39


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 24, 2016)

Drifters ep 12                 s2 pls come January.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2016)

*Today:*


_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Episode 11)
_Ajin 2nd Season_ (Episode 11-13) *[/Complete]*
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 13)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 72)
_Gi(a)rlish Number_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Long Riders!_ (Episode 10)
_Occultic;Nine_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Udon no Kuni no Kiniro Kemari_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Watashi ga Motete Dousunda_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_KissManga !!_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2016)

*Today:*

_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Season_ (Episode 13)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 1)
_Strike the Blood II_ (Episode 1-2)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 136)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 26, 2016)

*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episode 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2016)

*Today:*

_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 481-487)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 2-3)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV)_ (Episode 116-120) *[/Complete]*


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2016)

Ajin s1  ep 1-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2016)

*Today:*

_Monster Strike_ (Episode 21-25)
_Nanbaka_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 28, 2016)

*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episode 21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2016)

*Today:*

_Brave Witches_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Hibike! Euphonium 2_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Monster Strike_ (Episode 26-27)


----------



## Rai (Dec 29, 2016)

Detective Conan Episode 843-844


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 29, 2016)

*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episode 22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2016)

*Today:*


_Flip Flappers_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 30, 2016)

Ajin s1  ep 6 -13 
Ajin s2 epp 1


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 30, 2016)

*Izetta: The Last Witch * - Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2016)

*Today:*

_Hagane Orchestra_ (Episode 1-5)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 44)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 5)
_Puzzle & Dragons Cross_ (Episode 1)


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 31, 2016)

Ajin s2 ep2-5


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 31, 2016)

*Izetta: The Last Witch *- Episodes 9 and 10
*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episode 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fate/Grand Order: First Order_ *[/Complete]*
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 6-7)
_Puzzle & Dragons Cross_ (Episode 2-6)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 1, 2017)

*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episode 24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2017)

*Today:*

_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 45-46)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 8)
_Puzzle & Dragons Cross_ (Episode 7-14)


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 2, 2017)

Ajin s2 ep6-9


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 2, 2017)

*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episode 25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2017)

*Today:*

_12-sai.: Chicchana Mune no Tokimeki 2nd Season_ (Episode 10)
_Code Geass: Boukoku no Akito 1 - Yokuryuu wa Maiorita_ *[/Completed]*
_Code Geass: Boukoku no Akito 2 - Hikisakareshi Yokuryuu_ *[/Completed]*
_Puzzle & Dragons Cross_ (Episode 15-16)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2017)

*Today:*

_Nanbaka (2017)_ (Episode 1)
_Code Geass: Boukoku no Akito 3 - Kagayaku Mono Ten yori Otsu_ *[/Complete]*
_Strike the Blood II_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Sharingonsandninja (Jan 4, 2017)

I finally recently finished One Punch Man. Also Re:Zero.
Good stuff.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 4, 2017)

Flip Flappers 7-13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2017)

*Today:*

_Akiba's Trip The Animation_ (Episode 1)
Monster Strike (Episode 28-34)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 38)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2017)

*Today:*

_12-sai.: Chicchana Mune no Tokimeki 2nd Season_ (Episode 11)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Episode 1)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 488)


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 6, 2017)

Gintama 210-217


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 6, 2017)

K-On the Movie -
Was watching the series over the recent weeks
If the entire series was like the movie
With its great balance of musical performances, sol antics and heartwarming moments,
I may have liked it a lot more
I mean I still liked it,
But the movie was just on another level of polish

Blue Exorcist 2 ep 1
Recently rewatched the 1st season in preparation for this,
But I shoulda just read the manga instead 
From Yukio still showing signs of his inferiority complex,
To the classmates shown not to have even come to terms with Rin's heritage,
I had to have my brain erase a quite a few fun memories on the fly


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist: Kyoto Fujouou-hen_ (Episode 1)
_Fuuka_ (Episode 1-2)
_Minami Kamakura Koukou Joshi Jitensha-bu_ (Episode 1)
_Schoolgirl Strikers: Animation Channel_ (Episode 1)
_Youji Senki_ (Episode 1)


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 7, 2017)

Rewatched Gintama 60-62 and 282, 290-291
Rewatched Hajime no Ippo 21-25


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 7, 2017)

*Izetta: The Last Witch *- Episodes 11 and 12 (end)


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 8, 2017)

One Piece ep 771
One Outs 1-10
Ao no Exorcist s2 ep1 
Gintama 218 
Shokugeki no Souma OVA


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2017)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Episode 12)
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 38)
_Demi-chan wa Kataritai_ (Episode 1)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 73)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 9)
_Puzzle and Dragons Cross_ (Episode 17)
_Seiren_ (Episode 1)
_Urara Meirochou_ (Episode 1)


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2017)

Rewatched Gintama ep 43-48.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2017)

*Today:*


_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Ch.14)
_Code Geass: Boukoku no Akito 4 - Nikushimi no Kioku Kara_ *[/Complete]*
_elDLIVE_ (Episode 1)
_Hagane Orchestra_ (Episode 6-7)
_Idol Jihen_ (Episode 1)
_Idol Memories_ (Episode 5-7)
_Little Witch Academia (TV)_ (Episode 1)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 47)
_Nyanko Days_ (Episode 1)
_Tales of Zestiria the X S2_ (Episode 1)


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 9, 2017)

Ep 140, 166, 237 Gintama
Ep 317 Gintama


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 9, 2017)

One Outs 11-16
Gintama 219-230


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 9, 2017)

*Nisekoi *- Episode 1
*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episode 26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2017)

*Today:*


_Gabriel DropOut_ (Episode 1)
_Trickster: Edogawa Ranpo "Shounen Tanteidan" yori_ (Episode 13)
_Yowamushi Pedal - New Generation_ (Episode 1)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 137)


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 10, 2017)

Gintama 231-243 
One Outs 17-21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2017)

*Today:*

_ACCA 13-ku Kansatsu-ka_ (Episode 1)
_Hand Shakers_ (Episode 1)
_Nanbaka (2017)_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2017)

*Today:*

_Akiba's Trip The Animation_ (Episode 2)
_Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon_ (Episode 1)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo! 2_ (Episode 1)
_One Room_ (Episode 1)
_Piace: Watashi no Italian_ (Episode 1)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 39)


----------



## Rai (Jan 13, 2017)

*Naruto Shippūden Episode 489*


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 13, 2017)

One Outs 22-25 /end
Gintama 244-245
All Out!! 14
Sousei no Onmyoji 39


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2017)

*Today:*

_ChaoS;Child_ (Episode 1)
_Kuzu no Honkai_ (Episode 1)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist: Kyoto Fujouou-hen_ (Episode 2)
_Fuuka_ (Episode 3)
_Minami Kamakura Koukou Joshi Jitensha-bu_ (Episode 2)
_Schoolgirl Strikers: Animation Channel_ (Episode 2)
_Youjo Senki_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2017)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Episode 13)
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 39)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 15)
_Demi-chan wa Kataritai_ (Episode 2)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 74)
_Monster Strike_ (Episode 35-41)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 10)
_Rewrite S2_ (Episode 1)
_Seiren_ (Episode 2)
_Strike the Blood II_ (Episode 4)
_Urara Meirochou_ (Episode 2)


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 15, 2017)

Gintama 309-316 and 257-261


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2017)

*Today:*

_12-sai.: Chicchana Mune no Tokimeki 2nd Season_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_elDLIVE_ (Episode 2)
_Idol Jihen_ (Episode 2)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 48)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Season_ (Episode 14)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 489)
_Nyanko Days_ (Episode 2)
_Tales of Zestiria the X 2nd Season_ (Episode 2)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 138)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2017)

*Today:*

_Gabriel DropOut_ (Episode 2)
_Little Witch Academia (TV)_ (Episode 2)
_Trickster: Edogawa Ranpo "Shounen Tanteidan" yori_ (Episode 14)
_Yowamushi Pedal: New Generation_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 17, 2017)

*Nisekoi *- Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2017)

*Today:*

_ACCA - 13-ku Kansatsu-ka_ (Episode 2)
_Hand Shakers_ (Episode 2)
_Nanbaka (2017)_ (Episode 3)


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2017)

*Today:*

_Akiba's Trip The Animation_ (Episode 3)
_ChaoS;Child_ (Episode 2)
_Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon_ (Episode 2)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo! 2_ (Episode 2)
_One Room_ (Episode 2)
_Piace: Watashi no Italian_ (Episode 2)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 40)


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 19, 2017)

Mob Psycho ep8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2017)

*Today:*

_Kuzu no Honkai_ (Episode 2)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Episode 3)


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2017)

Dragon Ball Ep 99-113.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist: Kyoto Fujouou-hen_ (Episode 3)
_Fuuka_ (Episode 4)
_Minami Kamakura Koukou Joshi Jitensha-bu_ (Episode 3)
_Schoolgirl Strikers: Animation Channel_ (Episode 3)
_Youjo Senki_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Rai (Jan 21, 2017)

Naruto Shippūden 490
Detective Conan 845-846


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 21, 2017)

*Your lie in April *- Episode 1


----------



## Jirou (Jan 22, 2017)

Demi-chan wa Kataritai - Episode 3
Youjo Senki - Episode 3
Fuuka - Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2017)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Episode 14)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 16)
_Demi-chan wa Kataritai_ (Episode 3)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 75)
_Granblue Fantasy The Animation_ (Episode 1-2)
_Monster Strike_ (Episode 42)
_Rewrite 2nd Season_ (Episode 2)
_Owari no Seraph: Kyuuketsuki Shahar_ *[/Complete]*
_Seiren_ (Episode 3)
_Urara Meirochou_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 22, 2017)

*Your lie in April *- Episode 2
*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episode 27


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 40)
_BanG Dream!_ (Episode 1)
_elDLIVE_ (Episode 3)
_Idol Jihen_ (Episode 3)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 49)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Seaso_n (Episode 15)
_Monster Strike_ (Episode 43-44)
_Nyanko Days_ (Episode 3)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 11)
_Tales of Zestiria the X 2nd Season_ (Episode 3)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_  (Episode 139)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 23, 2017)

*Nisekoi *- Episode 3
*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episode 28
*Your lie in April *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2017)

*Today:*

_Gabriel DropOut_ (Episode 3)
_Little Witch Academia (TV)_ (Episode 3)
_Trickster: Edogawa Ranpo "Shounen Tanteidan" yori _(Episode 15)
_Yowamushi Pedal: New Generation_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2017)

*Today:*

_ACCA: 13-ku Kansatsu-ka_ (Episode 3)
_Hand Shakers _(Episode 3)
_Nanbaka (2017)_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2017)

*Today:*


_Akiba's Trip The Animation_ (Episode 4)
_ChäoS;Child_ (Episode 3)
_Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon_ (Episode 3)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo! 2_ (Episode 3)
_One Room_ (Episode 3)
_Piace: Watashi no Italian_ (Episode 3)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 41)


----------



## Rai (Jan 27, 2017)

Naruto Shippuuden 491


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2017)

*Today:*

_Kuzu no Honkai_ (Episode 3)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Episode 4)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 12)


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2017)

All Out!! Ep16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist: Kyoto Fujouou-hen_ (Episode 4)
_Fuuka_ (Episode 5)
_Minami Kamakura Koukou Joshi Jitensha-bu_ (Episode 4)
_Schoolgirl Strikers: Animation Channel_ (Episode 4)
_Youjo Senki_ (Episode 4)


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2017)

From yesterday:
Evangelion 1.11
2.22
Gintama Movie: The Final Chapter
Gintama Ep 98-99 and 279-281


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 28, 2017)

*Your lie in April *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2017)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Episode 15)
_BanG Dream!_ (Episode 2)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 17)
_Chain Chronicle: Haecceitas no Hikari Part 2_ *[/Complete]*
_Demi-chan wa Kataritai_ (Episode 4)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 76)
_Rewrite 2nd Season_ (Episode 3)
_Seiren_ (Episode 4)
_Urara Meirochou_ (Episode 4)


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 29, 2017)

One Piece 459 - 473, MF rewatch.


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 29, 2017)

*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episodes 29 and 30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 41)
_elDLIVE_ (Episode 4)
_Idol Jihen_ (Episode 4)
_Mahoutsukai Precure!_ (Episode 50) *[/Complete]*
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Season_ (Episode 16)
_Monster Strike_ (Episode 45-51) *[/Complete]*
_Nyanko Days_ (Episode 4)
_Tales of Zestiria the X 2nd Season_ (Episode 4)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 140)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2017)

*Today:*


_Gabriel DropOut_ (Episode 4)
_Little Witch Academia (TV)_ (Episode 4)
_Trickster: Edogawa Ranpo "Shounen Tanteidan" yori_ (Episode 16)
_Yowamushi Pedal: New Generation_ (Episode 4)


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 31, 2017)

One Piece 474 -  505


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2017)

*Today:*

_ACCA: 13-ku Kansatsu-ka_ (Episode 4)
_Hand Shakers_ (Episode 4)
_Nanbaka (2017)_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2017)

*Today:*

_Akiba's Trip The Animation_ (Episode 5)
_ChäoS;Child_ (Episode 4)
_Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon_ (Episode 4)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo! 2_ (Episode 4)
_One Room_ (Episode 4)
_Piace: Watashi no Italian_ (Episode 4)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 42)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 2, 2017)

*Nisekoi *- Episodes 4 and 5


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 3, 2017)

Ao no Exorcist s2   ep 2-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2017)

*Today:*

_Kuzu no Honkai_ (Episode 4)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Episode 5)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 3, 2017)

All Out!! ep17.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 4, 2017)

One Piece  772-774


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist: Kyoto Fujouou-hen_ (Episode 5)
_Fuuka_ (Episode 6)
_Minami Kamakura Koukou Joshi Jitensha-bu_ (Episode 5)
_Schoolgirl Strikers: Animation Channel_ (Episode 5)
_Youjo Senki_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2017)

*Today:*


_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Episode 16)
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 42)
_BanG Dream!_ (Episode 3)
_Demi-chan wa Kataritai_ (Episode 5)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 77)
_Puzzle & Dragons Cross_ (Episode 18)
_Rewrite 2nd Season_ (Episode 4)
_Seiren_ (Episode 5)
_Urara Meirochou_ (Episode 5)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 5, 2017)

Ao no Exorcist s2ep5 
Sousei no Onmyoji  ep42
One Piece 775


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 5, 2017)

Gundam Iron-Blooded Orphans - 42.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 5, 2017)

*Your lie in April * - Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2017)

*Today:*

_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 18)
_elDLIVE_ (Episode 5)
_Idol Jihen_ (Episode 5)
_Idol Memories_ (Episode 8)
_Long Riders_ (Episode 11-12) *[/Complete]*
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Season_ (Episode 17)
_Nyanko Days_ (Episode 5)
_Shokugeki no Souma OVA_ (Episode 2)
_Tales of Zestiria the X 2nd Season_ (Episode 5)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 141)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2017)

*Today:*

_Gabriel DropOut_ (Episode 5)
_Little Witch Academia (TV)_ (Episode 5)
_Trickster: Edogawa Ranpo "Shounen Tanteidan" yori_ (Episode 17)
_Yowamushi Pedal: New Generation_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2017)

*Today:*

_ACCA: 13-ku Kansatsu-ka_ (Episode 5)
_Hand Shakers_ (Episode 5)
_Nanbaka (2017)_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 8, 2017)

*Your lie in April *- Episodes 9-11

Too good


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2017)

*Today:*

_Akiba's Trip The Animation_ (Episode 6)
_ChäoS;Child_ (Episode 5)
_Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon_ (Episode 5)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo! 2_ (Episode 5)
_One Room_ (Episode 5)
_Piace: Watashi no Italian_ (Episode 5)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 43)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 10, 2017)

All Out ep18
Sousei no Onmyoji ep 43


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2017)

*Today:*

_Kuzu no Honkai_ (Episode 5)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist: Kyoto Fujouou-hen_ (Episode 6)
_Fuuka_ (Episode 7)
_Minami Kamakura Koukou Joshi Jitensha-bu_ (Episode 6)
_Schoolgirl Strikers: Animation Channel_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Rai (Feb 11, 2017)

Naruto Shippuden Episode 493
Detective Conan Episode 847-848
Dragon Ball Super Episode 78


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 11, 2017)

Yu Yu Hakusho rewatch ep 1-10 (dubbed)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2017)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Episode 17)
_BanG Dream!_ (Episode 4)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 19)
_Demi-chan wa Kataritai_ (Episode 6)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 78)
_Rewrite 2nd Season_ (Episode 5)
_Seiren_ (Episode 6)
_Urara Meirochou_ (Episode 6)
_Youjo Senki_ (Episode 6)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 12, 2017)

YYH  ep11-15 
Ao no Exorcist ep6
One Piece ep 776


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2017)

*Today:*

_elDLIVE_ (Episode 6)
_Idol Jihen_ (Episode 6)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 1-2)
_Little Witch Academia (TV)_ (Episode 6)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Season_ (Episode 18)
_Nyanko Days_ (Episode 6)
_Tales of Zestiria the X 2nd Season_ (Episode 6)
_Puzzle & Dragons Cross_ (Episode 19)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 142)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2017)

*Today:*

_Gabriel DropOut_ (Episode 6)
_Trickster: Edogawa Ranpo "Shounen Tanteidan" yori_ (Episode 18)
_Yowamushi Pedal: New Generation_ (Episode 6)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 14, 2017)

YYH ep16-22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2017)

*Today:*

_ACCA: 13-ku Kansatsu-ka_ (Episode 6)
_Hand Shakers_ (Episode 6)
_Nanbaka (2017)_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Dano (Feb 15, 2017)

Ga-Rei Zero episode 12 (last episode). Have been re-watching old animes for a while now.


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 15, 2017)

*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episodes 31 and 32


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2017)

*Today:*

_Akiba's Trip The Animation_ (Episode 7)
_Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon_ (Episode 6)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo! 2_ (Episode 6)
_One Room_ (Episode 6)
_Piace: Watashi no Italian_ (Episode 6)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 44)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 16, 2017)

Sousei no Onmyouji ep 44


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2017)

Youjo Senki ep 6
Konosuba S2 Ep 6
Gintama Dub Ep 284-286


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 16, 2017)

_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Eros (Feb 16, 2017)

I've been binging on some yaoi today with Super Lovers and Junjo Romantica.


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

Naruto Shippuden Episode 494-495.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2017)

*Today:*

_ChäoS;Child_ (Episode 6)
_Kuzu no Honkai_ (Episode 6)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Episode 7)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 13-14)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2017)

All Out ep 19 
YYH  ep23-32


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist: Kyoto Fujouou-hen_ (Episode 7)
_Fuuka_ (Episode 8)
_Minami Kamakura Koukou Joshi Jitensha-bu_ (Episode 7)
_Schoolgirl Strikers: Animation Channel_ (Episode 7)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2017)

YYH ep 33-35
Ao no Exorcist s2 ep7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2017)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Episode 18)
_BanG Dream!_ (Episode 5)
_Demi-chan wa Kataritai_ (Episode 7)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 79)
_Rewrite 2nd Season_ (Episode 6)
_Seiren_ (Episode 7)
_Urara Meirochou_ (Episode 7)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2017)

One Piece ep 777
YYH ep 36-40


----------



## Rai (Feb 19, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super Episode 79


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 19, 2017)

*Nisekoi *- Episodes 6 and 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 43-44)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 20)
_elDLIVE_ (Episode 7)
_Idol Jihen_ (Episode 7)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 3)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Season_ (Episode 19)
_Nyanko Days_ (Episode 7)
_Tales of Zestiria the X 2nd Season_ (Episode 7)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 143)


----------



## Rai (Feb 21, 2017)

Detective Conan Episode 849


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2017)

*Today:*

_Gabriel DropOut_ (Episode 7)
_Little Witch Academia (TV)_ (Episode 7)
_Trickster: Edogawa Ranpo "Shounen Tanteidan" yori_ (Episode 19)
_Yowamushi Pedal: New Generation_ (Episode 7)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 21, 2017)

YYH  ep41-50


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2017)

*Today:*

_ACCA: 13-ku Kansatsu-ka_ (Episode 7)
_Hand Shakers_ (Episode 7)
_Nanbaka (2017)_ (Episode 8)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 23, 2017)

YYH ep 51-55
Sousei no Onmyouji ep 45


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2017)

*Today:*

_Akiba's Trip The Animation_ (Episode 8)
_ChäoS;Child_ (Episode 7)
_Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon_ (Episode 7)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo! 2_ (Episode 7)
_One Room_ (Episode 7)
_Piace: Watashi no Italian_ (Episode 7)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 45)


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 23, 2017)

masamune-kuns-revenge / episode-8


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 23, 2017)

*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex *- Episodes 1-3
*Your lie in April *- Episode 12
*Nisekoi *- Episode 8


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 23, 2017)

My teen romantic comedy SNAFU  / episodes 1-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2017)

*Today:*

_Kuzu no Honkai_ (Episode 7)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Episode 8)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 490)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 15)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 24, 2017)

YYH ep56-60  
All Out ep 20


----------



## Rai (Feb 24, 2017)

Naruto Shippuden Episode 496


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist: Kyoto Fujouou-hen_ (Episode 8)
_Fuuka_ (Episode 9)
_Minami Kamakura Koukou Joshi Jitensha-bu_ (Episode 8)
_Schoolgirl Strikers: Animation Channel_ (Episode 8)
_Youjo Senki_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Rai (Feb 25, 2017)

Digimon Adventure tri. Episode 14-17


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 25, 2017)

YYH ep 61-65
Ao no Exorcist  ep8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2017)

*Today:*


_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Episode 19)
_BanG Dream!_ (Episode 6)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 21)
_Chain Chronicle: Haecceitas no Hikari Part 3_ *[/Complete]*
_Demi-chan wa Kataritai_ (Episode 8)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 80)
_Rewrite 2nd Season_ (Episode 7)
_Seiren_ (Episode 8)
_Urara Meirochou_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Rai (Feb 26, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super Episode 80


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 26, 2017)

One Piece ep778


----------



## Sassy (Feb 26, 2017)

Gabriel Dropout - Episode 1-3


----------



## Eros (Feb 26, 2017)

I've been binging watching Sailor Moon Crystal from the beginning for the past few days. I'm already on Act.27 INFINITY 1 Premonition - Second Part.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 26, 2017)

My teen romantic comedy SNAFU TOO! - Episodes 6 - 13


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 26, 2017)

*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex *- Episode 4


----------



## Rai (Feb 27, 2017)

Detective Conan Episode 849-850


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 45)
_elDLIVE_ (Episode 8)
_Idol Jihen_ (Episode 8)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 4)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Season_ (Episode 20)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 491-496)
_Nyanko Days_ (Episode 8)
_Tales of Zestiria the X 2nd Season_ (Episode 7)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 144)


----------



## Eros (Feb 27, 2017)

Now that I've rewatched all 39 episodes of Sailor Moon Crystal, I'm catching up on Dragon Ball Chou. I don't do filler, so I started with episode 77.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2017)

*Today:*

_Gabriel DropOut_ (Episode 8)
_Little Witch Academia (TV)_ (Episode 8)
_Trickster: Edogawa Ranpo "Shounen Tanteidan" yori_ (Episode 20)
_Yowamushi Pedal: New Generation_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 28, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2017)

*Today:*

_ACCA: 13-ku Kansatsu-ka_ (Episode 8)
_Hand Shakers_ (Episode 8)
_Nanbaka (2017)_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 1, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2017)

*Today:*

_Akiba's Trip The Animation_ (Episode 9)
_Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon_ (Episode 8)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo! 2_ (Episode 8)
_One Room_ (Episode 8)
_Piace: Watashi no Italian_ (Episode 8)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 46)


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 2, 2017)

Sousei no Onmyouji ep 46 
All Out ep 21 

Rainbow: Nisha Rokubou ep 1-5


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 2, 2017)

*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episodes 33 and 34

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Rai (Mar 2, 2017)

Naruto Shippuden Episode 497


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2017)

*Today:*

_ChäoS;Child_ (Episode 8)
_Kuzu no Honkai_ (Episode 8)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Episode 9)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 16)
_Yuyushiki: Komarasetari, Komarasaretari_ *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 3, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist: Kyoto Fujouou-hen_ (Episode 9)
_Minami Kamakura Koukou Joshi Jitensha-bu_ (Episode 9)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 497)
_Schoolgirl Strikers: Animation Channel_ (Episode 9)
_Youjo Senki_ (Episode 8)


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Ao no Exorcist ep9
One Piece 779 

Rainbow blah blah blah ep6-8


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 5, 2017)

Gundam Iron-Blooded Orphans - 46.youtube


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2017)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Episode 20)
_BanG Dream!_ (Episode 7)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 22)
_Demi-chan wa Kataritai_ (Episode 9)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 81)
_Idol Memories_ (Episode 9)
_Rewrite 2nd Season_ (Episode 8)
_Shokugeki no Souma OVA_ (Episode 1)
_Seiren_ (Episode 9)
_Urara Meirochou_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Rai (Mar 5, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super Episode 81


----------



## Gobb (Mar 5, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super - 81
Hokuto no Ken - 1~2


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 5, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episode 9
*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex *- Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars! Movie_ *[/Complete]*
_elDLIVE_ (Episode 9)
_Idol Jihen_ (Episode 9)
_Kiniro Mosaic: Pretty Days_ *[/Complete]*
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 5)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Season_ (Episode 21)
_Nyanko Days_ (Episode 9)
_Oshiete! Galko-chan OVA_ *[/Complete]*
_Tales of Zestiria the X 2nd Season_ (Episode 9)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 145)


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2017)

Reikenzan-Hoshikuzu-tachi-no-Utage s1   ep1-9


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 6, 2017)

*Sword Art Online II *- Episodes 1 and 2

Barely any swords nor arts, but there is certainly online, that much is certain.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2017)

*Today:*

_Gabriel DropOut_ (Episode 9)
_Little Witch Academia (TV)_ (Episode 9)
_Trickster: Edogawa Ranpo "Shounen Tanteidan" yori_ (Episode 21)
_Yowamushi Pedal: New Generation_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 7, 2017)

*Sword Art Online II *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2017)

*Today:*

_ACCA: 13-ku Kansatsu-ka_ (Episode 9)
_Hand Shakers_ (Episode 9)
_Nanbaka (2017)_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Eros (Mar 8, 2017)

I just started watching .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2017)

*Today:*

_Akiba's Trip The Animation_ (Episode 10)
_ChäoS;Child_ (Episode 9)
_Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon_ (Episode 9)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo! 2_ (Episode 9)
_One Room_ (Episode 9)
_Piace: Watashi no Italian_ (Episode 9)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 47)


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 9, 2017)

Reikenzan-Hoshikuzu-tachi-no-Utage s1 ep10 -12
s2^   ep1-3 


Sousei no Onmyouji ep 47  
Rainbow Nisha  ep8-11


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 9, 2017)

*Sword Art Online II *- Episodes 5-8
*The Garden of Words (film)*


----------



## Rai (Mar 10, 2017)

Naruto Shippuden Epsidoe 498


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2017)

*Today:*

_Kuzu no Honkai_ (Episode 9)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Episode 10)


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 10, 2017)

I watched the Sword Art Online movie last night. It was a good fanservice movie, but the fuckin audience were fuckin obnoxious as fuck. As expected of fuckin anime fans.


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 10, 2017)

*Street Fighter II: The Animated Movie (film)
Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episodes 35 and 36
*Sword Art Online II *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 11, 2017)

Sword Art Online: Ordinal Scale (film)
Yuyu Hakusho, 16-20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist: Kyoto Fujouou-hen_ (Episode 10)
_Fuuka_ (Episode 10)
_Minami Kamakura Koukou Joshi Jitensha-bu_ (Episode 10)
_Schoolgirl Strikers: Animation Channel_ (Episode 10)
_Youjo Senki_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 11, 2017)

*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episodes 37-40
*Sword Art Online II *- Episodes 11-14


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 12, 2017)

Gundam Iron-Blooded Orphans - 47.youtube


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2017)

*Today:*


_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Episode 21)
_BanG Dream!_ (Episode 8)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 23)
_Demi-chan wa Kataritai_ (Episode 10)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome: Hoshi Matsu Hito_ (Episode 2)
_Rewrite 2nd Season_ (Episode 9)
_Seiren_ (Episode 10)
_Urara Meirochou_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 12, 2017)

*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episode 41
*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episode 10
*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex *- Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2017)

*Today:*

_elDLIVE_ (Episode 10)
_Idol Jihen_ (Episode 10)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 6)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Season_ (Episode 22)
_Nyanko Days_ (Episode 10)
_Ryuu no Haisha_ (Episode 1)
_Tales of Zestiria the X 2nd Season_ (Episode 10)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 146)


----------



## -Z- (Mar 13, 2017)

Shouwa Rakugo S2 10
Tiger Mask W 22
Little Witch 10


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 13, 2017)

*Sword Art Online II *- Episodes 15 and 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2017)

*Today:*

_Gabriel DropOut_ (Episode 10)
_Little Witch Academia (TV)_ (Episode 10)
_Trickster: Edogawa Ranpo "Shounen Tanteidan" yori_ (Episode 22)
_Yowamushi Pedal: New Generation_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 14, 2017)

*Sword Art Online II *- Episodes 17 and 18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2017)

*Today:*

_ACCA: 13-ku Kansatsu-ka_ (Episode 10)
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 46-47)
_Hand Shakers_ (Episode 10)
_Nanbaka (2017)_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 15, 2017)

*Great Teacher Onizuka *- Episodes 42 and 43 (end)
*Sword Art Online II *- Episodes 19 and 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2017)

*Today:*

_Akiba's Trip The Animation_ (Episode 11)
_ChäoS;Child_ (Episode 10)
_Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon_ (Episode 10)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo! 2_ (Episode 10) *[/Complete]*
_One Room_ (Episode 10)
_Piace: Watashi no Italian_ (Episode 10)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 48)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2017)

*Today:*

_Kuzu no Honkai_ (Episode 10)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 17, 2017)

_Yesterday:
_
*Sword Art Online II *- Episodes 21 and 22


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 17, 2017)

Seiren, ep 7-9
Itazura na Kiss, ep 16


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 17, 2017)

*Sword Art Online II *- Episodes 23 and 24 (end)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist: Kyoto Fujouou-hen_ (Episode 11)
_Fuuka_ (Episode 11)
_Minami Kamakura Koukou Joshi Jitensha-bu_ (Episode 11)
_Schoolgirl Strikers: Animation Channel_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 18, 2017)

Yesterday finished Noragami season 1 now on season 2 so far eps 1 - 6 and will finish 6-12 today.


----------



## Eros (Mar 18, 2017)

Yesterday, and the day before, I watched Yuri on Ice. Now I'm watching Junjo Romantica Part 2.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 48)
_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Episode 22) *[/Complete]*
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 24)
_Demi-chan wa Kataritai_ (Episode 11)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 82)
_Rewrite 2nd Season_ (Episode 10)
_Seiren_ (Episode 11)
_Trinity Seven Movie: Eternity Library to Alchemic Girl_ *[/Complete]*
_Urara Meirochou_ (Episode 11)
_Youjo Senki_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 19, 2017)

Gundam Iron-Blooded Orphans - 48.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 19, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episode 11
*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex *- Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2017)

*Today:*

_elDLIVE_ (Episode 11)
_Idol Jihen_ (Episode 11)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 7)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Season_ (Episode 23)
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 498-499)
_Nyanko Days_ (Episode 11)
_Tales of Zestiria the X 2nd Season_ (Episode 11)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 147)


----------



## Eros (Mar 20, 2017)

One Punch Man Season 1


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 20, 2017)

*Attack on Titan: Junior High *- Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2017)

*Today:*

_Gabriel DropOut_ (Episode 11)
_Little Witch Academia (TV)_ (Episode 11)
_Trickster: Edogawa Ranpo "Shounen Tanteidan" yori_ (Episode 23)
_Yowamushi Pedal: New Generation_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Felt (Mar 21, 2017)

Amagi Brilliant Park - Eps 5,6 & 7
Little Witch Academia - Ep 11
Kemono Friends - Ep 11

Kemono Friends is legitimately a good series, the last 2 episodes (ignoring the animation style) have been incredible.  I recommend anyone who dropped this after a few episodes to go back to it.  It's so much better than it seems and is not a cute childrens show as it appears at the start.


----------



## -Z- (Mar 22, 2017)

Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo! 2 - 10 
Masamune-kun no Revenge - 11 
Fuuka - 11 
Shouwa Genroku Rakugo Shinjuu S2 - 11 
Tiger Mask W - 23 
One Piece - 780 
Dragon Ball Super - 82 
Gintama - 327 
Little Witch Academia - 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2017)

*Today:*

_ACCA: 13-ku Kansatsu-ka_ (Episode 11)
_Hand Shakers_ (Episode 11)
_Nanbaka (2017)_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 22, 2017)

_Yesterday:
_
*Attack on Titan: Junior High *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2017)

*Today:*

_Akiba's Trip The Animation_ (Episode 12)
_ChäoS;Child_ (Episode 11)
_Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon_ (Episode 11)
_One Room_ (Episode 11)
_Piace: Watashi no Italian_ (Episode 11)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 49)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 23, 2017)

_Yesterday:
_
*Attack on Titan: Junior High *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 23, 2017)

*Attack on Titan: Junior High *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2017)

*Today:*

_Kuzu no Honkai_ (Episode 11)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 24, 2017)

*Attack on Titan: Junior High* - Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist: Kyoto Fujouou-hen_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Fuuka_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Minami Kamakura Koukou Joshi Jitensha-bu_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Naruto: Shippuuden_ (Episode 500) *[/Complete]*
_Schoolgirl Strikers: Animation Channel_ (Episode 12)
_Youjo Senki_ (Episode 11)


----------



## -Z- (Mar 25, 2017)

Masamune-kun no Revenge - 12
Fuuka - 12
Shouwa Genroku Rakugo Shinjuu S2 - 12


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 25, 2017)

*Attack on Titan: Junior High* - Episodes 11 and 12 (end)


----------



## -Z- (Mar 26, 2017)

Tiger Mask W - 24
One Piece - 781
Dragon Ball Super - 83


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2017)

*Today:*

_BanG Dream!_ (Episode 9)
_Demi-chan wa Kataritai _(Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 83)
_Monster Strike 2_ (Episode 0)
_Rewrite 2nd Season_ (Episode 11) *[/Complete]*
_Seiren_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Urara Meirochou_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Koichi (Mar 26, 2017)

Tales of Zestiria the X 2 - *EP 16, 17.*
Kobayashi-san chi No Maid Dragon - *EP 1, 2.*


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 26, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episode 12
*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex *- Episode 8
*Tokyo Ghoul *- Episode 1


----------



## -Z- (Mar 27, 2017)

Little Witch Academia - 12
Gintama. - 12


----------



## Rai (Mar 27, 2017)

Naruto Shippuden Episode 500
Dragon Ball Super Episode 83


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2017)

*Today:*

_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next _(Episode 25)
_elDLIVE_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Gabriel Dropout OVA_ (Episode 1)
_Idol Jihen_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 8)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Season_ (Episode 24)
_Nyanko Days_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 17-18)
_Tales of Zestiria the X 2nd Season_ (Episode 12)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! Arc-V_ (Episode 148) *[/Complete]*


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2017)

All Out ep24
Sousei no Onmyouji ep 49
Ao no Exorcist s2 ep 12
One Piece 781


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 49)
_Gabriel DropOut_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Little Witch Academia (TV)_ (Episode 12)
_Trickster: Edogawa Ranpo "Shounen Tanteidan" yori_ (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
_Yowamushi Pedal: New Generation_ (Episode 12)


----------



## -Z- (Mar 28, 2017)

Naruto Shippuden - 481-500


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2017)

*Today:*

_ACCA: 13-ku Kansatsu-ka_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Hand Shakers_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 29, 2017)

Sousei no Onmyouji  Today episode 50 and final came out.  Series started out nice but became meh. Wanted to finish the series anyway but will not buy the DVD when it comes out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2017)

*Today:*

_Akiba's Trip The Animation_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_ChäoS;Child_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon_ (Episode 12)
_One Room_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Piace: Watashi no Italian_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Episode 50) *[/Complete]*


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 30, 2017)

Sousei no Onmyouji ep50
Yu-Gi-Oh Arc-V  ep80-89


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 30, 2017)

*Ghost in the Shell (film)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2017)

*Today:*


_Kuzu no Honkai_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 31, 2017)

Ao no exorcist, ep. 1-7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2017)

*Today:*

_Schoolgirl Strikers: Animation Channel_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Youjo Senki_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 1, 2017)

*Your lie in April *- Episodes 13-16


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 2, 2017)

All Out ep25, s1 finale 
SnK s2, ep 1 
BnHA s2, ep 1 
One Piece ep 781-782


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2017)

*Today:*

_BanG Dream!_ (Episode 10)
_Boku no Hero Academia S2_ (Episode 1)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 26)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 84)
_Gin no Guardian_ (Episode 1)
_Monster Strike 2_ (Episode 1)
_Shingeki no Kyojin Season 2_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 2, 2017)

Gundam Iron-Blooded Orphans - 50 (END).youtube


----------



## Rai (Apr 2, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super Episode 84


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 2, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episode 13
*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex *- Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2017)

*Today:*

_Alice to Zouroku_ (Episode 1)
_High School Fleet OVA_ (Episode 1)
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans 2nd Season_ (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 9)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh!: The Dark Side of Dimensions_ *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 3, 2017)

*Tokyo Ghoul *- Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2017)

*Today:*

_Little Witch Academia (TV)_ (Episode 13)
_Yowamushi Pedal: New Generation_ (Episode 13)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2017)

*Today:*

_Frame Arms Girl_ (Episode 1)
_Cinderella Girls Gekijou_ (Episode 1)
_Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 6, 2017)

Yugioh GX, ch. 106-113
Charlotte, ch. 7-13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2017)

*Yesterday:*

_Boruto - Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 1)
_Busou Shoujo Machiavellianism_ (Episode 1)
_Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 1)
_Sagrada Reset_ (Episode 1)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 50)
_Clockwork Planet_ (Episode 1)
_Renai Boukun_ (Episode 1)
_Seikaisuru Kado_ (Episode 0-1)
_Tsuki ga Kirei_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Wilykat (Apr 7, 2017)

SNK

K stands for Kanna


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 7, 2017)

*Ah! My Goddess (OVA) *- Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hinako Note_ (Episode 1)
_Saenai Heroine no Sodatekata ♭: Koi to Junjou no Service Kai_ *[/Complete]*
_Twin Angel BREAK_ (Episode 1)


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 8, 2017)

BnHA s2 ep2
AoT s2 ep2
Quan Zhi Gao Shou ep1


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 8, 2017)

*High School DxD *- Episode 1
*Monster *- Episode 4


----------



## Asura 大神 (Apr 9, 2017)

I just finished watching all of Kiznaiver.   I've been looking around for some new anime to enjoy and analyze.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 51)
_BanG Dream!_ (Episode 11)
_Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season_ (Episode 2)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 85)
_Gin no Guardian_ (Episode 2)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Episode 1)
_Kyoukai no Rinne S3_ (Episode 1)
_Monster Strike 2_ (Episode 2)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 19)
_Quan Zhi Gao Shou_ (Episode 1)
_Re-Creators_ (Episode 1)
_Shingeki no Bahamut - Virgin Soul_ (Episode 1)
_Shingeki no Kyojin Season 2_ (Episode 2)
_Vivid Strike OVA_ *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 9, 2017)

*Ah! My Goddess (OVA) *- Episode 2


----------



## Asura 大神 (Apr 10, 2017)

Just finished watching 3-gatsu no Lion.  Specifically, I watched the last two episodes today.   It will be interesting to see if they go through with a second season.

This show sends you on quite the emotional ride. Tumultuous, indeed. 

The name of the show is quite fascinating on several levels, as well.  I also love the way the show expresses certain high-level shogi pros by elements.  Very beautifully implemented.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2017)

Today:

_Aoharu x Kikanju OVA_ *[/Complete]*
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 27)
_Idol Memories_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2017)

*Today:*

_Alice to Zouroku_ (Episode 2)
_Tsugumomo_ (Episode 1-2)
_Uchouten Kazoku S2_ (Episode 1)
_Yowamushi Pedal - New Generation_ (Episode 14)
_Zero kara Hajimeru Mahou no Sho_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 12, 2017)

SNK ll, ch. 1 and 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2017)

*Today:*

_Cinderella Girls Gekijou_ (Episode 2)
_Fukumenkei Noise_ (Episode 1)
_Little Witch Academia (TV)_ (Episode 14)
_Natsume Yuujinchou Roku_ (Episode 1)
_Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records_ (Episode 2)
_SukaSuka_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 12, 2017)

_Yesterday:
_
*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex *- Episode 10
*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episode 14


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 12, 2017)

KUZU NO HONKAI Episodes 1 - 3 
rewatching Lovely Complex  Episodes 1 - 5


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 12, 2017)

*Tokyo Ghoul *- Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto - Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 2)
_Busou Shoujo Machiavellianism_ (Episode 2)
_Kenka Bancho Otome -Girl Beats Boys_ (Episode 1)
_Sagrada Reset_ (Episode 2)
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 13, 2017)

*High School DxD *- Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2017)

*Today:*

_Clockwork Planet_ (Episode 2)
_Renai Boukun_ (Episode 2)
_Saekano S2_ (Episode 1)
_Tsuki ga Kirei_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2017)

*Today:*

_DanMachi Gaiden - Sword Oratoria_ (Episode 1)
_Hinako Note_ (Episode 2)
_Shingeki no Bahamut - Virgin Soul_ (Episode 2)
_Seikaisuru Kado_ (Episode 2)
_Sin - Nanatsu no Taizai_ (Episode 1)
_Twin Angel BREAK_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 15, 2017)

Finished scum's wish last night. was a pretty fucked up anime.


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 15, 2017)

*Your lie in April *- Episodes 17-22 (end)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2017)

*Today:*

_BanG Dream!_ (Episode 12)
_Boku no Hero Academia S2_ (Episode 3)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G NEXT_ (Episode 28)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 86)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Episode 2)
_Gin no Guardian_ (Episode 3)
_Granblue Fantasy The Animation_ (Episode 3)
_Kyoukai no Rinne_ (Episode 2)
_Monster Strike 2_ (Episode 3)
_Rereators_ (Episode 2)
_Shingeki no Kyojin S2_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 16, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episode 15
*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex *- Episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2017)

Today:

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 52)
_Alice to Zouroku_ (Episode 3)
_Frame Arms Girls_ (Episode 2)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 10-11)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 20)
_Tsugumomo_ (Episode 3)
_Uchouten Kazoku S2_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 17, 2017)

*High School DxD *- Episode 3
*Ah! My Goddess (OVA) *- Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2017)

*Today:*

_Frame Arms Girls_ (Episode 3)
_Little Witch Academia (TV)_ (Episode 15)
_Yowamushi Pedal: New Generation_ (Episode 15)
_Zero kara Hajimeru Mahou no Sho_ (Episode 2)


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 18, 2017)

Initial D First Stage ep1-7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2017)

*Today:*

_Cinderella Girls Gekijou_ (Episode 3)
_Fukumenkei Noise_ (Episode 2)
_Natsume Yuujinchou Roku_ (Episode 2)
_Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records_ (Episode 3)
_Shuumatsu Nani Shitemasuka Isogashii Desuka Sukutte Moratte Ii Desuka_ (Episode 2)


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 19, 2017)

Initial D First Stage ep8-14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto - Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 3)
_Busou Shoujo Machiavellianism_ (Episode 3)
_Kenka Banchou Otome - Girl Beats Boys_ (Episode 2)
_Sagrada Reset_ (Episode 3)
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Asura 大神 (Apr 20, 2017)

Devoured _Onihei_.  Beautiful looking.  Mediocre taste.

Dessert was _Occultic;Nine_.  Not bad.


----------



## Bender (Apr 20, 2017)

Sword Art Online II. 

Series is starting  to take place in heart as an even awesomer .Hack.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 20, 2017)

Initial D First Stage ep15-20


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 20, 2017)

Link removed

bwhaha wtf did i just watch trump has his own anime


----------



## Asura 大神 (Apr 21, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Initial D First Stage ep15-20


A friend of mine is a big fan of that anime; I may have to check it out.

I watched some _Space☆Dandy_ today.
I'm generally all about analyzing layered, deep, serious anime, but I am thoroughly enjoying _Space☆Dandy_.  It's fun and entertaining.  Funnily enough, it still plays with rather deep concepts.  A surprising joy.  It's just refreshing to me.   Very refreshing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2017)

*Today:*

_Clockwork Planet_ (Episode 3)
_Renai Boukun_ (Episode 3)
_Saekano S2_ (Episode 2)
_Tsuki ga Kirei_ (Episode 3)


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 21, 2017)

Initial D First Stage ep21-26  s1 done



Asura 大神 said:


> A friend of mine is a big fan of that anime; I may have to check it out.
> 
> I watched some _Space☆Dandy_ today.
> I'm generally all about analyzing layered, deep, serious anime, but I am thoroughly enjoying _Space☆Dandy_.  It's fun and entertaining.  Funnily enough, it still plays with rather deep concepts.  A surprising joy.  It's just refreshing to me.   Very refreshing.




It's pretty good, old school animation,90s eurobeat music (legit dope soundtracks) the races are well done for something that's generally old compared to modern animation practices and all that.  If you like racing, or the adrenaline rush of oldschool action movies, it's definitely something to check out.  Give it 2-3 eps if the pace of it doesn't captivate you then you probably won't like it, if you do like it, then enjoy the show. 

Good cast of voice actors too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asura 大神 (Apr 21, 2017)

^ Thank you for such a detailed response, White Wolf.  It does sound like something I'd enjoy.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiki (Apr 21, 2017)

Natsume Yuujinchou S3 EP08


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 21, 2017)

*High School DxD *- Episodes 4 and 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka Gaiden: Sword Oratoria_ (Episode 2)
_Hinako Note_ (Episode 3)
_Kaitou Tenshi Twin Angel (TV)_ (Episode 3)
_Seikaisuru Kado_ (Episode 3)
_Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul_ (Episode 3)
_Sin: Nanatsu no Taizai_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 22, 2017)

Digimon Adventures 1 & Cross Ange


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 22, 2017)

*Nisekoi *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2017)

*Today:*

_Atom: The Beginning_ (Episode 1)
_BanG Dream!_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season_ (Episode 4)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 87)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Episode 3)
_Gin no Guardian_ (Episode 4)
_Granblue Fantasy The Animation_ (Episode 4)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 3rd Season_ (Episode 3)
_Monster Strike 2_ (Episode 4)
_Rereators_ (Episode 3)
_Shingeki no Kyojin Season 2_ (Episode 4)


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

Hero Academia ep4
SnK ep 4
Quan Zhi Gao Shou ep3
One Pissu ep785


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 23, 2017)

Bnha ep 4


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 23, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters* - Episode 16
*Attack on Titan Season 2 *- Episode 1 (26)
*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex *- Episode 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2017)

*Today:*

_Alice to Zouroku_ (Episode 4)
_Atom: The Beginning_ (Episode 2)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 29)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 12)
_Tsugumomo_ (Episode 4)
_Uchouten Kazoku 2_ (Episode 3)


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 24, 2017)

Quan Zhi Gao Shou ep4 
Initial D S2  ep1


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 24, 2017)

*Tokyo Ghoul *- Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 53)
_Little Witch Academia (TV)_ (Episode 16)
_Yowamushi Pedal: New Generation_ (Episode 16)
_Zero kara Hajimeru Mahou no Sho_ (Episode 3)


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 25, 2017)

YYH 61 
Reikenzan Eichi e no Shikaku  ep1-4


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Apr 25, 2017)

Little Witch Academia - Ep. 16
Top wo Nerae! Gunbuster - Ep. 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2017)

*Today:*

_Cinderella Girls Gekijou_ (Episode 4)
_Fukumenkei Noise_ (Episode 3)
_Natsume Yuujinchou Roku_ (Episode 3)
_Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records_ (Episode 4)
_Shuumatsu Nani Shitemasu ka? Isogashii desu ka? Sukutte Moratte Ii desu ka?_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 4)
_Busou Shoujo Machiavellianism_ (Episode 4)
_Kenka Banchou Otome: Girl Beats Boys_ (Episode 3)
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 4)
_Sakurada Reset_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2017)

*Today:*

_Clockwork Planet_ (Episode 4)
_Renai Boukun_ (Episode 4)
_Saenai Heroine no Sodatekata ♭_ (Episode 3)
_Tsuki ga Kirei_ (Episode 4)


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

Shingeki no Bahamut: Genesis ep1-6 
Never finished it so doing a recap/finish before starting Virgin Soul.


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 28, 2017)

*High School DxD *- Episodes 6-8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2017)

*Today:*


_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka Gaiden: Sword Oratoria_ (Episode 3)
_Hinako Note_ (Episode 4)
_Kaitou Tenshi Twin Angel (TV)_ (Episode 4)
_Seikaisuru Kado_ (Episode 4)
_Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul_ (Episode 4)
_Sin: Nanatsu no Taizai_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 29, 2017)

*High School DxD* - Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 54)
_Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season_ (Episode 5)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 30)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 88)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Episode 4)
_Gin no Guardian_ (Episode 5)
_Granblue Fantasy The Animation_ (Episode 5)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 3rd Season_ (Episode 4)
_Monster Strike 2_ (Episode 5)
_Rereators_ (Episode 4)
_Shingeki no Kyojin Season 2_ (Episode 5)
_Tales of Zestiria the X S2_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Rai (Apr 30, 2017)

Detective Conan Episode 856
Dragon Ball Super Episode 88


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 30, 2017)

*High School DxD *- Episodes 11 and 12 *(end)
Attack on Titan Season 2 *- Episode 2 (27)
*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episode 17
*Tokyo Ghoul *- Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2017)

*Today:*

_Alice to Zouroku_ (Episode 5)
_Atom - The Beginning_ (Episode 3)
_Frame Arms Girl_ (Episode 4)
_ID-0_ (Episode 1-2)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 13)
_Strike the Blood II_ (Episode 5)
_Tsugumomo_ (Episode 5)
_Uchouten Kazoku 2_ (Episode 4)


----------



## White Wolf (May 1, 2017)

One Piece 786


----------



## Divine Death (May 1, 2017)

*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex *- Episode 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2017)

*Today:*

_ID-0_ (Episode 3)
_Little Witch Academia (TV)_ (Episode 17)
_Yowamushi Pedal: New Generation_ (Episode 17)
_Zero kara Hajimeru Mahou no Sho_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (May 2, 2017)

*Monster *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2017)

*Today:*


_Cinderella Girls Gekijou_ (Episode 5)
_Fukumenkei Noise_ (Episode 4)
_Natsume Yuujinchou Roku_ (Episode 4)
_Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records_ (Episode 5)
_Shuumatsu Nani Shitemasu ka? Isogashii desu ka? Sukutte Moratte Ii desu ka?_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (May 3, 2017)

*Monster *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2017)

*Today:*


_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 5)
_Busou Shoujo Machiavellianism_ (Episode 5)
_Kenka Banchou Otome: Girl Beats Boys_ (Episode 4)
_Quan Zhi Gao Shou_ (Episode 2)
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 5)
_Sakurada Reset_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (May 4, 2017)

*Monster *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2017)

*Today:*


_Clockwork Planet_ (Episode 5)
_ID-0_ (Episode 4)
_Quan Zhi Gao Shou_ (Episode 3)
_Renai Boukun_ (Episode 5)
_Romeo x Juliet_ (Episode 1)
_Saenai Heroine no Sodatekata ♭_ (Episode 4)
_Tsuki ga Kirei_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (May 5, 2017)

*Monster *- Episodes 11 and 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka Gaiden: Sword Oratoria_ (Episode 4)
_Hinako Note_ (Episode 5)
_Kaitou Tenshi Twin Angel (TV) _(Episode 5)
_Romeo x Juliet_ (Episode 2)
_Seikaisuru Kado_ (Episode 5)
_Sin: Nanatsu no Taizai_ (Episode 4)
_Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season_ (Episode 6)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 31)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 89)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Episode 5)
_Gin no Guardian_ (Episode 6)
_Granblue Fantasy The Animation_ (Episode 6)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 3rd Season_ (Episode 5)
_Monster Strike 2_ (Episode 6)
_Rereators_ (Episode 5)
_Romeo x Juliet_ (Episode 3-5)
_Shingeki no Kyojin Season 2_ (Episode 6)


----------



## White Wolf (May 7, 2017)

Quan Zhi Gao Shou ep6


----------



## Divine Death (May 7, 2017)

*Nisekoi *- Episodes 11 and 12
*Attack on Titan Season 2 *- Episode 3 (28)
*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episode 18


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2017)

*Today:*

_Atom: The Beginning_ (Episode 4)
_Frame Arms Girl_ (Episode 5)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 14)
_Romeo x Juliet_ (Episode 6-11)
_Tsugumomo_ (Episode 6)
_Uchouten Kazoku 2_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Rai (May 8, 2017)

Detectiive Conan Episode 857-858


----------



## Divine Death (May 8, 2017)

*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex *- Episode 14
*Tokyo Ghoul *- Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 55)
_Frame Arms Girl_ (Episode 6)
_Yowamushi Pedal: New Generation_ (Episode 18)
_Zero kara Hajimeru Mahou no Sho_ (Episode 5)


----------



## White Wolf (May 9, 2017)

Fog Hill of the Five Elements 
One Piece 423-424


----------



## Divine Death (May 9, 2017)

*Nisekoi *- Episode 13
*Monster *- Episodes 13 and 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2017)

*Today:*

_Cinderella Girls Gekijou_ (Episode 6)
_Fukumenkei Noise_ (Episode 5)
_Little Witch Academia (TV)_ (Episode 18)
_Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records _(Episode 6)
_Natsume Yuujinchou Roku_ (Episode 5)
_Shuumatsu Nani Shitemasu ka? Isogashii desu ka? Sukutte Moratte Ii desu ka? _(Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (May 10, 2017)

*High School DxD New *- Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 6)
_Busou Shoujo Machiavellianism_ (Episode 6)
_ID-0_ (Episode 5)
_Kenka Banchou Otome: Girl Beats Boys_ (Episode 5)
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 6)
_Sakurada Reset_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (May 11, 2017)

*Monster *- Episodes 15 and 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2017)

*Today:*

_Clockwork Planet_ (Episode 6)
_Renai Boukun_ (Episode 6)
_Saenai Heroine no Sodatekata ♭_ (Episode 5)
_The Third: Aoi Hitomi no Shoujo_ (Episode 1-2)
_Tsuki ga Kirei_ (Episode 6)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (May 12, 2017)

*High School DxD New *- Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka Gaiden: Sword Oratoria_ (Episode 5)
_Hinako Note_ (Episode 6)
_Kaitou Tenshi Twin Angel (TV)_ (Episode 6)
_Quan Zhi Gao Shou_ (Episode 4)
_Seikaisuru Kado_ (Episode 6)
_Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Rai (May 13, 2017)

Boruto Episode 6

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2017)

*Today:*


_Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season_ (Episode 7)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 90)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Episode 6)
_Gin no Guardian_ (Episode 7)
_Granblue Fantasy The Animation_ (Episode 7)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 3rd Season_ (Episode 6)
_Monster Strike 2_ (Episode 7)
_New Game OVA_ *[/Complete]*
_Quan Zhi Gao Shou_ (Episode 5-6)
_Rereators_ (Episode 6)
_Romeo x Juliet_ (Episode 12-13)
_Shingeki no Kyojin Season 2_ (Episode 7)
_The Third: Aoi Hitomi no Shoujo_ (Episode 3-4)


*Rewatch:*

_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Episode 8)


----------



## windmace123 (May 14, 2017)

Naruto


----------



## Divine Death (May 14, 2017)

*Attack on Titan Season 2 *- Episode 4 (29) :
*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episode 19


----------



## White Wolf (May 15, 2017)

Quan Zhi Gao Shou ep7
SnK s2 ep7 
BnHA s2 ep7


----------



## Nekochako (May 15, 2017)

This weekend:
My Hero Academia Season 2 Episode 7: 8/10
Attack On Titan Season 2 Episode 7: 10/10
One Piece Episode 788: 7/10 
Dragonball Super Episode 90: 9/10


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2017)

*Today:*

_Alice to Zouroku_ (Episode 6)
_Atom: The Beginning_ (Episode 5)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 32)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 15)
_Romeo x Juliet_ (Episode 14-15)
_The Third: Aoi Hitomi no Shoujo_ (Episode 5-7)
_Tsugumomo_ (Episode 7)
_Uchouten Kazoku 2_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (May 15, 2017)

*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex *- Episode 15
*Tokyo Ghoul *- Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2017)

*Today:*

_Little Witch Academia (TV)_ (Episode 19)
_Minami Kamakura Koukou Joshi Jitensha-bu: Kita yo, Taiwan! OVA_ *[/Complete]*
_Strike the Blood II_ (Episode 6)
_Yowamushi Pedal: New Generation_ (Episode 19)
_Zero kara Hajimeru Mahou no Sho_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Nekochako (May 16, 2017)

One Punch Man Episode 12: 9.5/10. Still a awesome episode.


----------



## Divine Death (May 16, 2017)

*Monster *- Episodes 17 and 18

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2017)

*Today:*

_Cinderella Girls Gekijou_ (Episode 7)
_Fukumenkei Noise_ (Episode 6)
_Natsume Yuujinchou Roku_ (Episode 6)
_Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records_ (Episode 7)
_Shuumatsu Nani Shitemasu ka? Isogashii desu ka? Sukutte Moratte Ii desu ka?_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (May 17, 2017)

*High School DxD New *- Episode 3


----------



## Asura 大神 (May 18, 2017)

Today I watched a few episodes of _Shingeki no Kyojin Season 2_.

Also, Warau Salesman is bizarre.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 7)
_Busou Shoujo Machiavellianism_ (Episode 7)
_Kenka Banchou Otome: Girl Beats Boys_ (Episode 6)
_Romeo x Juliet_ (Episode 16)
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 7)
_Sakurada Reset_ (Episode 7)
_The Third: Aoi Hitomi no Shoujo_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Rai (May 18, 2017)

Boruto Episode 7


----------



## Divine Death (May 18, 2017)

*Monster *- Episodes 19 and 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2017)

*Today:*

_Clockwork Planet_ (Episode 7)
_Renai Boukun_ (Episode 7)
_Saenai Heroine no Sodatekata ♭_ (Episode 6)
_The Third: Aoi Hitomi no Shoujo_ (Episode 9-10)


----------



## Asura 大神 (May 19, 2017)

Divine Death said:


> *Monster *- Episodes 19 and 20


Fantastic anime.  I'm tempted to give it another watch as soon as I have enough free time.


----------



## Nekochako (May 19, 2017)

Boruto Episode 7: 7/10

Nice episode.


----------



## Divine Death (May 19, 2017)

*High School DxD New *- Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2017)

*Today:*


_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka Gaiden: Sword Oratoria_ (Episode 6)
_Hinako Note_ (Episode 7)
_Kaitou Tenshi Twin Angel (TV)_ (Episode 7)
_Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul_ (Episode 7)
_Sin: Nanatsu no Taizai_ (Episode 5)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (May 20, 2017)

*Monster *- Episodes 21 and 22


----------



## Rai (May 21, 2017)

DBS Episode 91


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season_ (Episode 8)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 33)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 91)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Episode 7)
_Gin no Guardian_ (Episode 8)
_Granblue Fantasy The Animation_ (Episode 8)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 3rd Season_ (Episode 7)
_Monster Strike 2_ (Episode 8)
_Quan Zhi Gao Shou_ (Episode 7)
_Rereators_ (Episode 7)
_Shingeki no Kyojin Season 2_ (Episode 8)
_The Third: Aoi Hitomi no Shoujo_ (Episode 11-12)


----------



## White Wolf (May 21, 2017)

Quan Zhi Gao Shou ep8
BnHA s2 ep8


----------



## Felt (May 21, 2017)

Finally finished TTGL (hence the avatar), was good to finally be able to say I've watched it.


----------



## Divine Death (May 21, 2017)

*Ah! My Goddess (OVA) *- Episode 4
*Nisekoi *- Episode 14
*Attack on Titan Season 2 *-Episode 5 (30)
*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episode 20
*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex *- Episode 16
*Tokyo Ghoul *- Episode 8


----------



## Eros (May 21, 2017)

Gurren Lagann Episodes 3-19 so far. I'm watching episode 20.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 56)
_Alice to Zouroku_ (Episode 7)
_Atom: The Beginning_ (Episode 6)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan OVA_ (Episode 2) *[/Complete]*
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 16)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 21)
_The Third: Aoi Hitomi no Shoujo_ (Episode 13-14)
_Tsugumomo_ (Episode 8)
_Uchouten Kazoku 2_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (May 22, 2017)

*High School DxD New *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 57)
_Little Witch Academia (TV_) (Episode 20)
_The Third: Aoi Hitomi no Shoujo_ (Episode 15)
_Yowamushi Pedal: New Generation_ (Episode 20)
_Zero kara Hajimeru Mahou no Sho_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (May 23, 2017)

*Monster *- Episodes 23 and 24


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2017)

*Today*:

_Cinderella Girls Gekijou_ (Episode 8)
_Fukumenkei Noise_ (Episode 7)
_Natsume Yuujinchou Roku_ (Episode 7)
_Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records_ (Episode 8)
_Shuumatsu Nani Shitemasu ka? Isogashii desu ka? Sukutte Moratte Ii desu ka?_ (Episode 7)
_The Third: Aoi Hitomi no Shoujo_ (Episode 16)


----------



## Divine Death (May 24, 2017)

*High School DxD New *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 8)
_Busou Shoujo Machiavellianism_ (Episode 8)
_Kenka Banchou Otome: Girl Beats Boys_ (Episode 7)
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 8)
_Sakurada Reset_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Rai (May 25, 2017)

Boruto Episode 8


----------



## Divine Death (May 25, 2017)

*Monster *- Episodes 25 and 26


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2017)

*Today:*

_Clockwork Planet_ (Episode 8)
_Renai Boukun_ (Episode 8)
_Saenai Heroine no Sodatekata ♭_ (Episode 7)
_Tsuki ga Kirei_ (Episode 7)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_  (Episode 3)

*Re-watch*

_Gundam Seed_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (May 26, 2017)

*High School DxD New *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka Gaiden: Sword Oratoria_ (Episode 7)
_Hinako Note_ (Episode 8)
_Kaitou Tenshi Twin Angel (TV)_ (Episode 8)
_Seikaisuru Kado_ (Episode 7)
_Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul_ (Episode 8)
_Sin: Nanatsu no Taizai_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (May 27, 2017)

*Monster *- Episodes 27 and 28


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season_ (Episode 9)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 92)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Episode 8)
_Frame Arms Girl_ (Episode 7-8)
_Gabriel DropOut OVA_ (Episode 2) *[/Complete]*
_Gin no Guardian_ (Episode 9)
_Granblue Fantasy The Animation_ (Episode 9)
_ID-O_ (Episode 6-7)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 3rd Season_ (Episode 8)
_Monster Strike 2_ (Episode 9)
_Quan Zhi Gao Shou_ (Episode 8)
_Rereators_ (Episode 8)
_Shingeki no Kyojin Season 2_ (Episode 9)

*Rewatch:*

_Gundam Seed_ (Episode 2-6)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divine Death (May 28, 2017)

*High School DxD New *- Episodes 11 and 12 *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 58)
_Alice to Zouroku_ (Episode 8)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 34)
_Dimension W OVA_ *[/Complete]*
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 17)
_Kizumonogatari I: Tekketsu-hen_ *[/Complete]*
_Romeo x Juliet_ (Episode 17)
_The Third: Aoi Hitomi no Shoujo_ (Episode 17)
_Tsugumomo_ (Episode 9)
_Uchouten Kazoku 2_ (Episode 8)

*Rewatch:*

_Gundam Seed_ (Episode 7-10)


----------



## White Wolf (May 29, 2017)

BnHA s2 ep9
SnK s2 ep9
Quan Zhi Gao Shou ep9


----------



## Divine Death (May 29, 2017)

*Nisekoi *- Episode 15
*Monster *- Episodes 29 and 30


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2017)

*Today:*

_Frame Arms Girl_ (Episode 9)
_Little Witch Academia (TV)_ (Episode 21)
_Romeo x Juliet_ (Episode 18)
_The Third: Aoi Hitomi no Shoujo_ (Episode 18)
_Yowamushi Pedal: New Generation_ (Episode 21)
_Zero kara Hajimeru Mahou no Sho_ (Episode 8)

*Rewatch:*

Gundam Seed (Episode 11-19)


----------



## Divine Death (May 30, 2017)

*Ranma 1/2 *- Episode 139
*Ah! My Goddess! (OVA) *- Episode 5 *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2017)

*Today:*

_Cinderella Girls Gekijou_ (Episode 9)
_Fukumenkei Noise_ (Episode 8)
_Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records_ (Episode 9)
_Shuumatsu Nani Shitemasu ka? Isogashii desu ka? Sukutte Moratte Ii desu ka?_ (Episode 8)


*Rewatch:*

_Gundam Seed_ (Episode 20-21)


----------



## Rai (May 31, 2017)

Boruto Episode 9


----------



## Divine Death (May 31, 2017)

*Nisekoi *- Episode 16
*Monster *- Episodes 31 and 32


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 9)
_Busou Shoujo Machiavellianism_ (Episode 9)
_Kenka Banchou Otome: Girl Beats Boys_ (Episode 8)
_Natsume Yuujinchou Roku_ (Episode 8)
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 9)
_Sakurada Reset_ (Episode 9)


*Rewatch:*

_Gundam Seed_ (Episode 22-23)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 1, 2017)

*Ranma 1/2 *- Episode 140


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2017)

*Today:*

_Clockwork Planet_ (Episode 9)
_Renai Boukun_ (Episode 9)
_Saenai Heroine no Sodatekata ♭_ (Episode 8)
_Tsuki ga Kirei_ (Episode 8)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 4)


*Rewatch:*

_Gundam Seed_ (Episode 24-26)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka Gaiden: Sword Oratoria_ (Episode 8)
_Hinako Note_ (Episode 9)
_Kaitou Tenshi Twin Angel (TV)_ (Episode 9)
_Seikaisuru Kado_ (Episode 8)
_Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul_ (Episode 9)
_Sin: Nanatsu no Taizai_ (Episode 7)


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 3, 2017)

Episodes 39 and 40 of Gundam Wing courtesy of Hulu


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 3, 2017)

BnHA s2 ep10
SnK s2 ep10


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 3, 2017)

*Monster *- Episodes 33 and 34


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season_ (Episode 10)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 35)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 93)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Episode 9)
_Gin no Guardian_ (Episode 10)
_Granblue Fantasy The Animation_ (Episode 10)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 3rd Season_ (Episode 9)
_Monster Strike 2_ (Episode 10)
_Rereators_ (Episode 9)
_Shingeki no Kyojin Season 2_ (Episode 10)


*Rewatch:*

_Gundam Seed_ (Episode 27-31)


----------



## Rai (Jun 4, 2017)

DBS Episode 93


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 4, 2017)

Quan Zhi Gao Shou ep10


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 4, 2017)

*Nisekoi *- Episode 17
*Ranma 1/2 *- Episode 141
*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episode 21
*Attack on Titan Season 2 *- Episode 6 (31)
*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex *- Episode 17
*Tokyo Ghoul *- Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2017)

*Today:*

_Alice to Zouroku_ (Episode 9)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 18)
_Romeo x Juliet_ (Episode 19)
_The Third: Aoi Hitomi no Shoujo_ (Episode 19)
_Tsugumomo_ (Episode 10)
_Uchouten Kazoku 2_ (Episode 9)


*Rewatch:*

_Gundam Seed_ (Episode 31-48) [/Complete]


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 5, 2017)

Gintama episode 106


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 5, 2017)

*Parasyte: The Maxim *- Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2017)

*Today:*

_Atom: The Beginning_ (Episode 7)
_ID-0_ (Episode 8)
_Little Witch Academia (TV)_ (Episode 22)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 22)
_Yowamushi Pedal: New Generation_ (Episode 22)
_Zero kara Hajimeru Mahou no Sho_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 6, 2017)

*Monster *- Episodes 35 and 36


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 59)
_Cinderella Girls Gekijou_ (Episode 10)
_Fukumenkei Noise_ (Episode 9)
_Natsume Yuujinchou Roku_ (Episode 9)
_Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records_ (Episode 10)
_Shuumatsu Nani Shitemasu ka? Isogashii desu ka? Sukutte Moratte Ii desu ka?_  (Episode 9)


----------



## Rai (Jun 7, 2017)

Boruto Episode 10


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 7, 2017)

*Nisekoi *- Episode 18
*Parasyte: The Maxim *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 10)
_Busou Shoujo Machiavellianism_ (Episode 10)
_Kenka Banchou Otome: Girl Beats Boys_ (Episode 9)
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 10)
_Sakurada Reset_ (Episode 10)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2017)

Saenai Heroine season 2 episode 10 and I'm fucking triggered


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 8, 2017)

*Monster *- Episodes 37 and 38


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2017)

*Today:*

_Clockwork Planet_ (Episode 10)
_Renai Boukun_ (Episode 10)
_Saenai Heroine no Sodatekata ♭_  (Episode 9)
_Tsuki ga Kirei_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 9, 2017)

*Nisekoi *- Episode 19
*Parasyte: The Maxim *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka Gaiden: Sword Oratoria_ (Episode 9)
_Hinako Note_ (Episode 10)
_Kaitou Tenshi Twin Angel (TV)_ (Episode 10)
_Seikaisuru Kado_ (Episode 9)
_Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul_ (Episode 10)
_Sin: Nanatsu no Taizai_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Rai (Jun 10, 2017)

Detective Conan Episode 861-862


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 10, 2017)

Quan Zhi Gao Shou ep11
SnK s2 ep11
BnHA s2ep11


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 10, 2017)

*Nisekoi *- Episode 20 *(end Season 1)
Monster *- Episodes 39 and 40


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season_ (Episode 11)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 36)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 94)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Episode 10)
_Frame Arms Girl_ (Episode 10)
_Gin no Guardian_ (Episode 11)
_Granblue Fantasy The Animation_ (Episode 11)
_ID-0_ (Episode 9)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 3rd Season_ (Episode 10)
_Monster Strike 2_ (Episode 11)
_Rereators_ (Episode 10)
_Shingeki no Kyojin Season 2_ (Episode 11)


----------



## o2dznuts (Jun 11, 2017)

dragon ball super ep.94

attack on titan s2 ep.11


----------



## Rai (Jun 11, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super Episode 94


----------



## Bump (Jun 11, 2017)

Just finished DBZ Super 94


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2017)

None.  I saw a clip that reminded me of Shaman King though.  I loved that show.  Felt a ton of nostalgia thinking about it after so long.

May need to revisit the series.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 11, 2017)

*Attack on Titan Season 2 *- Episode 7 (32)
*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episode 22
*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex *- Episode 18
*Tokyo Ghoul *- Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2017)

*Today:*

_Alice to Zouroku_ (Episode 10)
_Atom: The Beginning_ (Episode 8)
_Idol Memories_ (Episode 11-12) *[/Complete]*
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 19)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 23)
_Romeo x Juliet_ (Episode 20)
_The Third: Aoi Hitomi no Shoujo_ (Episode 20)
_Tsugumomo_ (Episode 11)
_Uchouten Kazoku 2_ (Episode 10)

*Re-watch:*

_World Break_ (Episode 1-4)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 12, 2017)

*Parasyte: The Maxim *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 60)
_Frame Arms Girl_ (Episode 11)
_Little Witch Academia (TV)_ (Episode 23)
_Yowamushi Pedal: New Generation_ (Episode 23)
_Zero kara Hajimeru Mahou no Sho_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Nekochako (Jun 13, 2017)

Yu-Gi-Oh Episode 70-77


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2017)

*Today:*

_Cinderella Girls Gekijou_ (Episode 11)
_Fukumenkei Noise_ (Episode 10)
_Natsume Yuujinchou Roku_ (Episode 10)
_Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records_ (Episode 11)
_Shuumatsu Nani Shitemasu ka? Isogashii desu ka? Sukutte Moratte Ii desu ka?_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Rai (Jun 14, 2017)

Boruto Episode 11


----------



## Nekochako (Jun 14, 2017)

Boruto Episode 11: 7/10

Good stuff.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monster *- Episode 41 and 42


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 11)
_Busou Shoujo Machiavellianism_ (Episode 11)
_Kenka Banchou Otome: Girl Beats Boys_ (Episode 10)
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 11)
_Sakurada Reset_ (Episode 11)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2017)

*Today:*

_Clockwork Planet_ (Episode 11)
_Renai Boukun_ (Episode 11)
_Saenai Heroine no Sodatekata ♭_ (Episode 10)


*Rewatch:*

_Gakuen Alice_ (Episode 1-2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka Gaiden: Sword Oratoria_ (Episode 10)
_Hinako Note_ (Episode 11)
_Kaitou Tenshi Twin Angel (TV)_ (Episode 11)
_Seikaisuru Kado_ (Episode 10)
_Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul_ (Episode 11)
_Sin: Nanatsu no Taizai_ (Episode 9)
_Tsuki ga Kirei_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 17, 2017)

Some Golgo, the series.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 18, 2017)

BnHA s2 ep12
SnK s2 ep12  (end )
Quan Zhi Gao Shou ep12 (end )


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season_ (Episode 12)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 37)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 95)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Episode 11)
_Gin no Guardian_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Granblue Fantasy The Animation_ (Episode 12)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 3rd Season_ (Episode 11)
_Monster Strike 2_ (Episode 12)
_Rereators_ (Episode 11)
_Shingeki no Kyojin Season 2_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_The Third: Aoi Hitomi no Shoujo_ (Episode 21)

*Rewatch:*

_Gakuen Alice_ (Episode 3-4)


----------



## Rai (Jun 18, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super Episode 95


----------



## Miss Ella (Jun 18, 2017)

Attack on Titan S2 - 11.


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super Episode 95
Naruto Episode 205-207


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 18, 2017)

*Parasyte: The Maxim *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 61)
_Alice to Zouroku_ (Episode 11)
_Atom: The Beginning_ (Episode 9)
_Quanzhi Gaoshou_ (Episode 9-10)
_Romeo x Juliet_ (Episode 21)
_Tsugumomo_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Uchouten Kazoku 2_ (Episode 11)

*Rewatch:*

_Gakuen Alice_ (Episode 5-10)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 19, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episode 23
*Monster *- Episodes 43 and 44


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2017)

*Today:*

_Frame Arms Girl_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Little Witch Academia (TV)_ (Episode 24)
_Yowamushi Pedal: New Generation_ (Episode 24)
_Zero kara Hajimeru Mahou no Sho_ (Episode 11)

*Rewatch:* 

_Gakuen Alice_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Catamount (Jun 20, 2017)

Decided to rewatch Mitchiko E Hatchin
so awesome


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 20, 2017)

Tokyo Ghoul rootA 1-5


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 20, 2017)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part IV *- Episode 1
*Parasyte: The Maxim *- Episodes 11 and 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2017)

*Today:*

_Cinderella Girls Gekijou_ (Episode 12)
_Fukumenkei Noise_ (Episode 11)
_Natsume Yuujinchou Roku_ (Episode 11) *[/Complete]*
_Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Shuumatsu Nani Shitemasu ka? Isogashii desu ka? Sukutte Moratte Ii desu ka? _(Episode 11)

*Rewatch:*

_Gakuen Alice_ (Episode 12)


----------



## Rai (Jun 21, 2017)

Boruto Episode 12


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 21, 2017)

*Attack on Titan Season 2 *- Episode 8
*Monster *- Episodes 45 and 46


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 12)
_Kenka Banchou Otome: Girl Beats Boys_ (Episode 11)
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 12)
_Sakurada Reset_ (Episode 12)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 7)


*Rewatch:*

_Gakuen Alice_ (Episode 13-15)


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 22, 2017)

Armitage III ep. 1-4
Yu Yu Hakusho ep. 1-6


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 22, 2017)

*Tokyo Ghoul *- Episode 11
*Parasyte: The Maxim *- Episodes 13 and 14


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 23, 2017)

Yu Yu Hakusho ep. 7-14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2017)

*Today:*


_Busou Shoujo Machiavellianism_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Clockwork Planet_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Renai Boukun_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Saenai Heroine no Sodatekata ♭_ (Episode 11) *[/Complete]*
_Tsuki ga Kirei_ (Episode 11)


*Rewatch:*

_Gakuen Alice_ (Episode 16)


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 24, 2017)

Yu Yu Hakusho ep. 15-26

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka Gaiden: Sword Oratoria_ (Episode 11)
_Hinako Note_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Kaitou Tenshi Twin Angel (TV)_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Seikaisuru Kado_ (Episode 11)
_Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul_ (Episode 12)
_Sin: Nanatsu no Taizai_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 24, 2017)

*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex *- Episode 19
*Monster *- Episodes 47 and 48


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 24, 2017)

Yu Yu Hakusho ep. 27-42


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 25, 2017)

Dragonball Super ep 96 subbed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season_ (Episode 13)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 38)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 96)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Episode 12) [/Complete]
_Granblue Fantasy The Animation_ (Episode 13) [/Complete]
_Hina Logi: From Luck & Logic_ (Episode 1)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 3rd Season_ (Episode 12)
_Monster Strike 2_ (Episode 13)
_Rereators_ (Episode 12)



*Rewatch:*

_Gakuen Alice_ (Episode 17)


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 25, 2017)

Yu Yu Hakusho ep. 43-46
Re: Creators ep. 12
Dragon Ball Super ep. 96
Berserk ep. 12
Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul ep. 12
Zero kara Hajimeru Mahou no Sho ep. 11
Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season ep. 13
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka Gaiden: Sword Oratoria ep. 11
Seikaisuru Kado ep. 11
Mobile Suit Gundam: Twilight Axis ep. 1


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 25, 2017)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part IV *- Episode 2
*Attack on Titan Season 2 *- Episode 9 (34)
*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episode 24
*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex *- Episode 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2017)

*Today:*

_Alice to Zouroku_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Atom - The Beginning_ (Episode 10)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 20)
_Uchouten Kazoku 2_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*



*Rewatch:*

_Gakuen Alice_ (Episode 18)


----------



## Rai (Jun 26, 2017)

24:

Dragon Ball Super 96


----------



## Catamount (Jun 26, 2017)

Watching Gangsta


really love so far, some moments are so deep
like when the kid threw a book at him and he thought he was giving it to read like that ;___;


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 26, 2017)

*Tokyo Ghoul *- Episode 12 *(end)
Parasyte: The Maxim *- Episodes 15 and 16


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 26, 2017)

Yu Yu Hakusho ep. 47-53


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 62)
_Little Witch Academia (TV)_ (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 24)
_Stella no Mahou Specials_ (Episode 1)
_Yowamushi Pedal: New Generation_ (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Catamount (Jun 27, 2017)

Detroit Metal City

Metropolis


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 27, 2017)

*Monster *- Episodes 49 and 50


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 28, 2017)

Yu Yu Hakusho ep. 54-66


----------



## RBL (Jun 28, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super : ep. 1-96


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2017)

*Today:*

_Cinderella Girls Gekijou_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Fukumenkei Noise_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Shuumatsu Nani Shitemasu ka? Isogashii desu ka? Sukutte Moratte Ii desu ka?_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Stella no Mahou Specials_ (Episode 2) *[/Complete]*
_Zero kara Hajimeru Mahou no Sho_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 28, 2017)

Boruto 
Episode 10-12

Samurai Champioo
Episode 1


----------



## Rai (Jun 28, 2017)

Boruto Episode 13


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 28, 2017)

*Parasyte: The Maxim *- Episodes 17 and 18


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 28, 2017)

Yu Yu Hakusho ep. 67-76


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 13)
_Kenka Banchou Otome: Girl Beats Boys_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 13)
_Sakurada Reset_ (Episode 13)


----------



## Rai (Jun 29, 2017)

Detective Conan Episode 863-864


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 29, 2017)

Yu Yu Hakusho ep. 77-88


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 29, 2017)

*Monster *- Episodes 51 and 52


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2017)

*Today:*

_Demi-chan wa Kataritai_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Quanzhi Gaoshou_ (Episode 11-12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Felt (Jun 30, 2017)

Tsuki ga Kirei episode 12 ofr 12.  Which, if you haven't seen it and you enjoy romance anime, go watch it, it's incredible.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 30, 2017)

*Parasyte: The Maxim *- Episodes 19-22


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 1, 2017)

Yu Yu Hakusho ep. 89-98


----------



## Nekochako (Jul 1, 2017)

One Piece episode 696-698


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 63)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka Gaiden: Sword Oratoria_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Seikaisuru Kado_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul_ (Episode 13)
_Tsuki ga Kirei_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 1, 2017)

*Parasyte: The Maxim *- Episodes 23 and 24 *(end)*


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 1, 2017)

Yu Yu Hakusho ep. 99-107


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 97)
_Hina Logi: From Luck & Logic_ (Episode 2)
_Huyao Xiao Hongniang_ (Episode 1)
Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 3rd Season (Episode 13)
_Monster Strike 2_ (Episode 14)
_Rereators_ (Episode 13)


----------



## Catamount (Jul 2, 2017)

Samurai 7


----------



## Rai (Jul 2, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super Episode 97


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2017)

*Today:*

_Battle Girl High School: Battle Girl Project_ (Episode 1)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 39)
_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Episode 1)
_Kakegurui_ (Episode 1)
_Keppeki Danshi! Aoyama-kun_ (Episode 1)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 21)
_Knight's & Magic_ (Episode 1)

*Re-watch:*

_Gakuen Alice_ (Episode 19)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2017)

_Today:_

_Isekai Shokudou_ (Episode 1)
_Koi to Uso_ (Episode 1)
_Senki Zesshou Symphogear AXZ _(Episode 1)
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 4, 2017)

*Monster *- Episodes 53 and 54


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Episode 1)
_ID-0_ (Episode 10-12) *[/Complete]*
_Nana Maru San Batsu_ (Episode 1)
_Skirt no Naka wa Kedamono Deshita._ (Episode 1)
_Tsuredure Children_ (Episode 1)

*Rewatch:*

_Gakuen Alice_ (Episode 20)


----------



## Rai (Jul 5, 2017)

Boruto Episode 14


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 5, 2017)

*Monster *- Episodes 55 and 56


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2017)

*Today:*

_Atom - The Beginning_ (Episode 11)
_Boruto - Naruto Next Generations _(Episode 14)
_Netsuzou TRap - NTR_ (Episode 1)
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 14)
_Strike the Blood II_ (Episode 7)
Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS (Episode 8)


----------



## Danchou (Jul 6, 2017)

Knight and magic - episode 1.

Its way better than I expected. My AotS so far.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist: Kyoto Fujouou-hen OVA_ (Episode 1)
_Konbini Kareshi_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2017)

*Today:*

_18if_ (Episode 1)
_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Episode 1)
_Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul_ (Episode 14)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Episode 14)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 40)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 98)
_Hina Logi: From Luck & Logic_ (Episode 3)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 3rd Season_ (Episode 14)
_Monster Strike 2_ (Episode 15)
_Sin: Nanatsu no Taizai_ (Episode 11)
_Re: Creators_ (Episode 14)


----------



## Catamount (Jul 9, 2017)

Millenium Actress
really enjoyed this one

Previously - Terror in Resonance
also very cool thing


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 9, 2017)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part IV - *Episode 3
*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex *- Episode 21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2017)

*Today:*

_Action Heroine Cheer Fruits_ (Episode 1)
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 64)
_Atom: The Beginning_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Battle Girl High School_ (Episode 2)
_Centaur no Nayami_ (Episode 1)
_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Episode 2)
_Jikan no Shihaisha_ (Episode 1)
_Keppeki Danshi! Aoyama-kun_ (Episode 2)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 22)
_Knight's & Magic_ (Episode 2)
_Princess Principal_ (Episode 1)
_Skirt no Naka wa Kedamono Deshita_ (Episode 2)

*Rewatch:*

_Gakuen Alice_ (Episode 21)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 10, 2017)

*Monster *- Episodes 57 and 58


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2017)

*Today:*

_Isekai Shokudou_ (Episode 2)
_Koi to Uso_ (Episode 2)
_Tenshi no 3P!_ (Episode 1)
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 11, 2017)

*Monster *- Episodes 59 and 60

Almost there


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Episode 2)
_Isekai wa Smartphone to Tomo ni._ (Episode 1)
_Nana Maru San Batsu_ (Episode 2)
_New Game!!_ (Episode 1)
_Tsurezure Children_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Rai (Jul 12, 2017)

Boruto Episode 15


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 12, 2017)

*Monster *- Episodes 61 and 62


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 15)
_Clione no Akari_ (Episode 1)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Episode 1)
_Kakegurui_ (Episode 2)
_Netsuzou TRap_ (Episode 2)
_Nora to Oujo to Noraneko Heart_ (Episode 1)
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 15)
_Sakurada Reset_ (Episode 15)
_Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou_ (Episode 1)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 9)


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 13, 2017)

Decided to rewatch an older anime I grew up watching in the 90s called The Guyver: Bio-Booster Armour today. A few episodes in and I'm getting nostalgia trips all over the place.


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 13, 2017)

*Attack on Titan Season 2 *- Episode 10 (35)
*Monster *- Episodes 63-66


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2017)

*Today:*

_Gamers!_ (Episode 1)
_Konbini Kareshi_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 14, 2017)

*Monster *- Episodes 67-70


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 15, 2017)

Boku dake ga Inai Machi - Episodes 1 - 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2017)

*Today:*

_18if_ (Episode 2)
_Chronos Ruler_ (Episode 2)
_Hell Girl S4_ (Episode 1)
_Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul_ (Episode 15)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 15, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episode 25
*Monster *- Episodes 71-74 *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season_ (Episode 15)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 41)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 99)
_Hina Logi: From Luck & Logic_ (Episode 4)
_Huyao Xiao Hongniang_ (Episode 2)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 3rd Season_ (Episode 15)
_Monster Strike 2_ (Episode 16)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 25)
_Re: Creators_ (Episode 15)


----------



## Normalize (Jul 16, 2017)

Watched Mob Psycho 100 Ep 1-3. Not sure if like...but will stick with it just in case.


----------



## Felt (Jul 16, 2017)

Copying straight from my MAL.  NGNL is a rewatch.  Watching Spice and Wolf for the first time.  It's not what I expected, I've been putting it off for ages but I'm really enjoying it.
*
Yesterday

No Game No Life ep. 3 Yesterday, 11:10 PM
Ookami to Koushinryou ep. 2 Yesterday, 10:34 PM
No Game No Life ep. 2 Yesterday, 10:34 PM
No Game No Life ep. 1 Yesterday, 10:14 PM
Ookami to Koushinryou ep. 1 Yesterday, 9:09 PM
Teekyuu 8 Specials ep. 2 Yesterday, 7:55 PM
Teekyuu 7 Specials ep. 2 Yesterday, 7:54 PM
Teekyuu 9 ep. 1 Yesterday, 2:38 PM
Gamers! ep. 1 Yesterday, 2:06 PM
Nora to Oujo to Noraneko Heart ep. 1 Yesterday, 2:02 PM
Isekai wa Smartphone to Tomo ni. ep. 1 Yesterday, 1:59 PM
Centaur no Nayami ep. 1 Yesterday, 1:08 PM
Sakurada Reset ep. 15 Yesterday, 12:43 PM
Sakura Quest ep. 15 Yesterday, 12:05 PM
Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season ep. 14 Yesterday, 11:15 AM


Today 
Ookami to Koushinryou ep. 5 3 hours ago
Ookami to Koushinryou ep. 4 4 hours ago
Ookami to Koushinryou ep. 3 4 hours ago
No Game No Life ep. 6 Today, 12:17 AM
No Game No Life ep. 5 Today, 12:17 AM
No Game No Life ep. 4 Today, 12:17 AM
*


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 16, 2017)

*Lupin the 3rd Part IV *- Episode 4
*Attack on Titan Season 2 *- Episode 11 (36)
*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episode 26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2017)

*Today:*

_Action Heroine Cheer Fruits_ (Episode 2)
_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Episode 2)
_Battle Girl High School_ (Episode 3)
_Centaur no Nayami_ (Episode 2)
_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Episode 3)
_Keppeki Danshi! Aoyama-kun_ (Episode 3)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 23)
_Knight's & Magic_ (Episode 3)
_Princess Principal_ (Episode 2)
_Skirt no Naka wa Kedamono Deshita._ (Episode 3)


*Rewatch:*

_Gakuen Alice_ (Episode 22)


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2017)

1980s Astro Boy Ep 1-4.


----------



## Eros (Jul 17, 2017)

One Piece 783-788 so far. I'll be continuing onward.


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 17, 2017)

*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex *- Episode 22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2017)

*Today:*

_Isekai Shokudou_ (Episode 3)
_Koi to Uso_ (Episode 3)
_Senki Zesshou Symphogear AXZ_ (Episode 2)
_Tenshi no 3P!_ (Episode 2)
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Rai (Jul 18, 2017)

Detective Conan Episode 865-866


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 18, 2017)

*Ranma 1/2 *- Episode 142


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Episode 3)
_Isekai wa Smartphone to Tomo ni._ (Episode 2)
_Nana Maru San Batsu_ (Episode 3)
_New Game!!_ (Episode 2)
_Tsurezure Children_ (Episode 3)


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 20, 2017)

Finished a rewatch of Toradora
Forgot which team I was on when I first watched it
But I was definitely pro Ami this time around


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 16)
_Clione no Akari_ (Episode 2)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Episode 2)
_Netsuzou TRap_ (Episode 3)
_Nora to Oujo to Noraneko Heart_ (Episode 2)
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 16)
_Sakurada Reset_ (Episode 16)
_Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e (TV)_ (Episode 2)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2017)

*Today:*

_Gamers!_ (Episode 2)
_Konbini Kareshi_ (Episode 3)


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2017)

Astro Boy 1963 Ep 26
Astro Boy 1980 Ep 15-26
Astro Boy 2003 Ep 26-28


----------



## Nekochako (Jul 21, 2017)

Decided to rewatch Shippuden after i bought a boxset of it. Starting from episode 245.

Episode 245-246


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2017)

*Today:*

_18if_ (Episode 3)
_Jigoku Shoujo: Yoi no Togi_ (Episode 2)
_Jikan no Shihaisha_ (Episode 3)
_Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul_ (Episode 16)


----------



## The Mathemagician (Jul 22, 2017)

Urusei Yatsura (Episodes 1, 195, 89, OVA 1, Movie 1, Movie 2, Movie 4, Movie 5)
DBS (Episode 38, Episode 39)
DC (Episode 25, Episode 26)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 22, 2017)

*Ranma 1/2 * - Episode 143


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 23, 2017)

Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu 1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Episode 3)
_Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season_ (Episode 16)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 42)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 100)
_Hina Logi: From Luck & Logic_ (Episode 5)
_Huyao Xiao Hongniang_ (Episode 3)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 3rd Season_ (Episode 16)
_Monster Strike 2_ (Episode 17)
_The Reflection_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Rai (Jul 23, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super Episode 100


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 23, 2017)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part IV *- Episode 5
*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex *- Episode 23


----------



## Harmonie (Jul 23, 2017)

Gintama 246 and 247


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2017)

*Today:*

_Action Heroine Cheer Fruits_ (Episode 3)
_Battle Girl High School_ (Episode 4)
_Centaur no Nayami_ (Episode 3)
_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Episode 4)
_Keppeki Danshi! Aoyama-kun_ (Episode 4)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 24)
_Knight's & Magic_ (Episode 4)
_Koyomimonogatari_ (Episode 9-12) *[/Complete]*
_Princess Principal_ (Episode 3)
_Skirt no Naka wa Kedamono Deshita._ (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 24, 2017)

*Attack on Titan Season 2 *- Episode 12 (37) *(end)
Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episode 27


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 25, 2017)

Gunbuster rewatch
The ending destroyed me
Again


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2017)

*Today:*

_Isekai Shokudou_ (Episode 4)
_Koi to Uso_ (Episode 4)
_Senki Zesshou Symphogear AXZ_ (Episode 3)
_Tenshi no 3P!_ (Episode 3)
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Episode 4)
_Isekai wa Smartphone to Tomo ni._ (Episode 3)
_Nana Maru San Batsu_ (Episode 4)
_New Game!!_ (Episode 3)
_Tsurezure Children _(Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 26, 2017)

*Nisekoi: (Season 2) *- Episode 1
*Ranma 1/2 *- Episode 144


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 17)
_Clione no Akari_ (Episode 3)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Episode 3)
_Netsuzou TRap_ (Episode 4)
_Nora to Oujo to Noraneko Heart_ (Episode 3)
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 17)
_Sakurada Reset_ (Episode 17)
_Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e (TV)_ (Episode 3)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 11)


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2017)

Astro Boy 1980 Ep 29-42
Black Jack specials Ep 3-4


----------



## Rai (Jul 27, 2017)

Boruto Episode 17


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 27, 2017)

Ugh, why does everyone watch Boruto? It's terrible. That and the manga. 

When Marnie Was There
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood Ep.64


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 27, 2017)

Hajimete no Gal episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 65)
_Gamers!_ (Episode 4)
_Konbini Kareshi_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 28, 2017)

Kiznaiver - episode 1 - 2


----------



## Rai (Jul 29, 2017)

Detective Conan Episode 867


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 29, 2017)

Bakuman Season 1 episode 14 to episode 23.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2017)

*Today:*

_18if_ (Episode 4)
_Jigoku Shoujo: Yoi no Togi_ (Episode 3)
_Jikan no Shihaisha_ (Episode 4)
_Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul_ (Episode 17)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 29, 2017)

Rage of Bahamut: Virgin Soul - 17


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 29, 2017)

BnHA s2 ep17


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 29, 2017)

*Gamers! *- Episode 1
*Nisekoi: (Season 2) *- Episode 2
*Ranma 1/2 *- Episode 145


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2017)

*Today:*

_Action Heroine Cheer Fruits_ (Episode 4)
_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Episode 4-5)
_Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season_ (Episode 17)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 43)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 101)
_Hina Logi: From Luck & Logic_ (Episode 6)
_Huyao Xiao Hongniang_ (Episode 4)
_Kimi no Na wa._ *[/Complete]*
_Monster Strike 2_ (Episode 18)
_Re: Creators_ (Episode 16)
_Sin: Nanatsu no Taizai_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_The Reflection_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 30, 2017)

Suiton

someone make a thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 30, 2017)

*Nisekoi: (Season 2) *- Episodes 3 and 4
*Lupin the 3rd: Part IV *- Episode 6
*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episode 28


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 66)
_Battle Girl High School_ (Episode 5)
_Centaur no Nayami_ (Episode 4)
_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Episode 5)
_Keppeki Danshi! Aoyama-kun_ (Episode 5)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 25)
_Knight's & Magic_ (Episode 5)
_Skirt no Naka wa Kedamono Deshita._ (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 31, 2017)

*Ranma 1/2 *- Episodes 146 and 147
*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex *- Episode 24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2017)

*Today:*

_Isekai Shokudou_ (Episode 5)
_Koi to Uso_ (Episode 5)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 3rd Season_ (Episode 17)
_Princess Principal_ (Episode 4)
_Senki Zesshou Symphogear AXZ_ (Episode 5)
_Tenshi no 3P!_ (Episode 4)
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 1, 2017)

*Nisekoi: (Season 2) *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Episode 5)
_Isekai wa Smartphone to Tomo ni._ (Episode 4)
_Nana Maru San Batsu_ (Episode 5)
_New Game!!_ (Episode 4)
_Tsurezure Children_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 2, 2017)

*Ranma 1/2* - Episodes 148 and 149
*Nisekoi: (Season 2)* - Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 18)
_Clione no Akari_ (Episode 4)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Episode 4)
_Netsuzou TRap_ (Episode 5)
_Nora to Oujo to Noraneko Heart_ (Episode 4)
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 18)
_Sakurada Reset_ (Episode 18)
_Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e (TV)_ (Episode 4)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 12)


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 3, 2017)

Hajimete no Gal episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2017)

*Today:*

_Gamers!_ (Episode 4)
_Konbini Kareshi_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2017)

Today:

18if (Episode 5)
Jigoku Shoujo: Yoi no Togi (Episode 4)
Jikan no Shihaisha (Episode 5)


----------



## Nekochako (Aug 5, 2017)

Bleach episode 15-20


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2017)

Astro Boy 2003 Ep 41-50
The Secret of Atom's Birth
Astro Boy Doomsday


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 5, 2017)

*Nisekoi: (Season 2) *- Episodes 9-12 *(end)*


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 6, 2017)

Earth Maiden Arjuna ep. 7-13


----------



## Nekochako (Aug 6, 2017)

One Piece episode 800
Dragon Ball Super episode 102
Bleach episode 21-23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2017)

*Today:*

_Action Heroine Cheer Fruits_ (Episode 5)
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 67)
_Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season_ (Episode 18)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 44)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 102)
_Gundam Build Fighters: Battlogue_ (Episode 1)
_Hina Logi: From Luck & Logic_ (Episode 7)
_Huyao Xiao Hongniang_ (Episode 6)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo! 2 OVA_ *[/Complete]*
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 3rd Season_ (Episode 18)
_Made in Abyss_ (Episode 1-2)
_Monster Strike 2_ (Episode 19)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 26)
_The Reflection_ (Episode 3)


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 6, 2017)

Classroom of the Elite ep1-2
BnHA s2 ep18


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 6, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters* - Episode 29
*Lupin the 3rd: Part IV *- Episode 7
*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex* - Episode 25
*Gamers!* - Episode 2


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 7, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super ep. 102
The Reflection ep. 3
Made in Abyss ep. 5
Boku no Hero Academia S2 ep. 18
Monster ep. 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2017)

*Today:*

_Centaur no Nayami_ (Episode 5)
_Keppeki Danshi! Aoyama-kun_ (Episode 6)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 26)
_Knight's & Magic_ (Episode 6)
_Made in Abyss_ (Episode 3-5)
_Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou OVA_ (Episode 2) *[/Complete]*
_Princess Principal_ (Episode 5)
_Skirt no Naka wa Kedamono Deshita._ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 7, 2017)

*Ranma 1/2 *- Episodes 150 and 151
*Lupin the 3rd: Island of Assassians (film)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2017)

*Today:*

_Battle Girl High School_ (Episode 6)
_Isekai Shokudou_ (Episode 6)
_Koi to Uso_ (Episode 6)
_Kizumonogatari II Nekketsu-hen_ *[/Complete]*
_Tenshi no 3P!_ (Episode 5)
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 8, 2017)

*Ranma 1/2 *- Episode 152 and 153


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Episode 6)
_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Episode 6)
_Isekai wa Smartphone to Tomo ni._ (Episode 5)
_Kizumonogatari III: Reiketsu-hen_ *[/Complete]*
_Nana Maru San Batsu_ (Episode 6)
_New Game!!_ (Episode 5)
_Tsurezure Children_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 9, 2017)

*Ranma 1/2 *- Episodes 154 and 155
*Vampire Hunter D (OVA)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 19)
_Clione no Akari_ (Episode 5)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Episode 5)
Precure All Stars Movie: Minna de Utau♪ - Kiseki no Mahou *[/Complete]*
_Netsuzou TRap_ (Episode 6)
_Nora to Oujo to Noraneko Heart_ (Episode 5)
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 19)
_Sakurada Reset_ (Episode 19)
_Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e (TV)_ (Episode 5)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_  (Episode 13)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 10, 2017)

*Ranma 1/2 *- Episodes 156 and 157


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 11, 2017)

Princess Principal ep. 5
Fate/Apocrypha ep. 6
Senki Zesshou Symphogear AXZ ep. 5
Mobile Suit Gundam - Twilight Axis ep. 3-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2017)

*Today:*

_Gamers!_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 11, 2017)

*Ranma 1/2 *- Episodes 158 and 159


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2017)

*Today:*

_18if_ (Episode 6)
_Jigoku Shoujo: Yoi no Togi_ (Episode 5)
_Jikan no Shihaisha_ (Episode 6)
_Made in Abyss_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 12, 2017)

*Ranma 1/2 *- Episodes 160 and 161 *(end)
Gamers! *- Episode 3


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 13, 2017)

Monster ep. 3-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season_ (Episode 19)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 45)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 103)
_Huyao Xiao Hongniang_ (Episode 7)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 3rd Season_ (Episode 19)
_Monster Strike 2_ (Episode 20)
_Owarimonogatari 2nd season_ (Episode 1-2)
_Re: Creators_ (Episode 17)
_The Reflection_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Rai (Aug 13, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super Episode 103


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 13, 2017)

Watched Owarimonogatari S2 1-4.

The best show of the year has revealed itself.


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 13, 2017)

*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex *- Episode 26 *(end)
Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episode 30
*Lupin the 3rd: Part IV *- Episode 8


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 14, 2017)

Re: Creators ep. 17
The Reflection ep. 4
Made in Abyss ep. 6
Kakegurui ep. 6
Dragon Ball Super. ep. 103
Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season ep. 19
Owarimonogatari S2 ep. 1-2
Monster ep. 6-7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Episode 6)
_Battle Girl High School_ (Episode 7)
_Centaur no Nayami_ (Episode 6)
_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Episode 7)
_Keppeki Danshi! Aoyama-kun_ (Episode 7)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 27)
_Knight's & Magic_ (Episode 7)
_Owarimonogatari S2_ (Episode 3)
_Princess Principal_ (Episode 6)
_Skirt no Naka wa Kedamono Deshita._ (Episode 7)


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 14, 2017)

Welcome to the Ballroom ep6


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 14, 2017)

*Chivalry of a Failed Knight *- Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2017)

*Today:*

_Isekai Shokudou_ (Episode 8)
_Koi to Uso_ (Episode 7)
_Tenshi no 3P!_ (Episode 6)
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 15, 2017)

*High School DxD BorN *- Episode 1
*Chivalry of a Failed Knight* - Episode 2


----------



## Rai (Aug 15, 2017)

Detective Conan Episode 869-870


----------



## Eros (Aug 15, 2017)

Bakemonogatari Episodes 4-10.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 16, 2017)

Princess Principal ep. 6
Owarimonogataro S2 ep. 3
Fate/Apocrypha ep. 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Episode 7)
_Isekai wa Smartphone to Tomo ni._ (Episode 5)
_Nana Maru San Batsu_ (Episode 7)
_New Game!!_ (Episode 6)
_Tsurezure Children_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 16, 2017)

*High School DxD BorN *- Episode 2
*Chivalry of a Failed Knight *- Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 20)
_Clione no Akari_ (Episode 6)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Episode 6)
_Netsuzou TRap_ (Episode 7)
_Nora to Oujo to Noraneko Heart_ (Episode 6)
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 20)
_Sakurada Reset_ (Episode 20)
_Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e (TV)_ (Episode 6)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAIN_S (Episode 14)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 17, 2017)

*Chivalry of a Failed Knight *- Episode 4


----------



## Rai (Aug 18, 2017)

Boruto Episode 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2017)

*Today:*


_Gamers!_ (Episode 6)
_Konbini Kareshi_ (Episode 6)
_Senki Zesshou Symphogear AXZ_ (Episode 6)


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 18, 2017)

Diamond no Ace 1-14... rewatching


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2017)

*Today:*


_18if_ (Episode 7)
_Jigoku Shoujo: Yoi no Togi_ (Episode 6)
_Jikan no Shihaisha_ (Episode 7)
_Made in Abyss_ (Episode 7)
_Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul_ (Episode 18)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 19, 2017)

*Gamers! *- Episode 4
*High School DxD BorN *- Episode 3
*Chivalry of a Failed Knight *- Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2017)

*Today:*


_Action Heroine Cheer Fruits_ (Episode 6)
_Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season_ (Episode 20)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 46)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 104)
_Hina Logi: From Luck & Logic_ (Episode 8)
_Huyao Xiao Hongniang_ (Episode 8)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 3rd Season_ (Episode 20)
_Monster Strike 2_ (Episode 21)
_Re: Creators_ (Episode 18)
_The Reflection_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Rai (Aug 20, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super Episode 104


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 20, 2017)

*High School DxD BorN *- Episode 4 
*Lupin the 3rd: Part IV *- Episode 9
*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episode 31
*Outlaw Star *- Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 68-69)
_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Episode 7)
_Battle Girl High School_ (Episode 8)
_Centaur no Nayami_ (Episode 7)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka OVA_ *[/Complete]*
_Kakegurui_ (Episode 3)
_Keppeki Danshi! Aoyama-kun_ (Episode 8)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 28)
_Knight's & Magic_ (Episode 8)
_Princess Principal_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 21, 2017)

*Chivalry of a Failed Knight *- Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Episode 8)
_Isekai Shokudou_ (Episode 9)
_Koi to Uso_ (Episode 8)
_Senki Zesshou Symphogear AXZ_ (Episode 7)
_Skirt no Naka wa Kedamono Deshita._ (Episode 8)
_Tenshi no 3P!_ (Episode 7)
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 8)


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 22, 2017)

Diamond no Ace 15-30


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 22, 2017)

*Chivalry of a Failed Knight *- Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Episode 8)
_Isekai wa Smartphone to Tomo ni._ (Episode 7)
_Nana Maru San Batsu_ (Episode 8)
_New Game!!_ (Episode 7)
_Tsurezure Children_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 23, 2017)

*High School DxD BorN *- Episodes 5 and 6
*Chivalry of a Failed Knight *- Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 21)
_Clione no Akari_ (Episode 7)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Episode 7)
_Netsuzou TRap_ (Episode 8)
_Nora to Oujo to Noraneko Heart_ (Episode 7)
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 21)
_Sakurada Reset_ (Episode 21)
_Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e (TV)_ (Episode 7)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 15)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 24, 2017)

*Chivalry of a Failed Knight *- Episode 9


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 25, 2017)

Gundam Build Fighters: GM's Counterattack.youtube


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2017)

*Today:*


_Gamers!_ (Episode 7)
_Konbini Kareshi_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Babby (Aug 25, 2017)

Rewatching Bake and then going to continue with Seitokai no Ichizon


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2017)

*Today:*

_18if_ (Episode 8)
_Jigoku Shoujo: Yoi no Togi_ (Episode 7)
_Jikan no Shihaisha_ (Episode 8)
_Made in Abyss_ (Episode 8)
_Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul_ (Episode 19)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 26, 2017)

*Gamers! *- Episode 5
*High School DxD BorN *- Episode 7
*Chivalry of a Failed Knight *- Episode 10


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome to the Ballroom ep8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Episode 8)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 47)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 105)
_Gundam Build Fighters: GM no Gyakushuu_ *[/Complete]*
_Hina Logi: From Luck & Logic_ (Episode 9)
_Huyao Xiao Hongniang_ (Episode 9)
_Kakegurui_ (Episode 4-5)
_Monster Strike 2_ (Episode 22)
_Re: Creators_ (Episode 19)
_The Reflection_ (Episode 6)


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 27, 2017)

*Knight's and Magic episode 9*. Awesome mega design but they are blasting through the source material and it shows


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 27, 2017)

*High School DxD BorN *- Episode 8
*Lupin the 3rd Part IV *- Episode 10
*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episode 32
*Outlaw Star *- Episode 2


----------



## Legend (Aug 28, 2017)

Dragonball Super - Episode 105

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Episodes: 1-19


----------



## Tae (Aug 28, 2017)

Shokugeki no Soma episode 1


----------



## Eros (Aug 28, 2017)

Love Stage Episodes 1-6.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2017)

*Today:*

_Action Heroine Cheer Fruits_ (Episode 7)
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 70)
_Centaur no Nayami_ (Episode 8)
_Keppeki Danshi! Aoyama-kun_ (Episode 9)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 29)
_Knight's & Magic_ (Episode 9)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 3rd Season_ (Episode 21)
_Princess Principal_ (Episode 8)
_Skirt no Naka wa Kedamono Deshita._ (Episode 9)
_Strike the Blood II_ (Episode 8) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 28, 2017)

*Chivalry of a Failed Knight *- Episodes 11 and 12 *(end)*


----------



## Tae (Aug 29, 2017)

Shokugeki no Soma episodes 4-7


----------



## Rai (Aug 29, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super Episode 105

Boruto Episode 21​

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2017)

*Today:*

_Battle Girl High School_ (Episode 9)
_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Episode 9)
_Isekai Shokudou_ (Episode 9)
_Koi to Uso_ (Episode 9)
_Tenshi no 3P!_ (Episode 8)
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Tae (Aug 30, 2017)

Shokugeki no Soma episode 8-16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Episode 9)
_Isekai wa Smartphone to Tomo ni._ (Episode 8)
_Nana Maru San Batsu_ (Episode 9)
_New Game!!_ (Episode 8)
_Tsurezure Children_ (Episode 9)

*Rewatch:*

_Death Note_ (Episode 1-2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 22)
_Clione no Akari_ (Episode 8)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Episode 8)
_Netsuzou TRap_ (Episode 9)
_Nora to Oujo to Noraneko Heart_ (Episode 8)
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 22)
_Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e (TV)_ (Episode 8)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_  (Episode 16)

*Rewatch:*

_Death Note_ (Episode 3-4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2017)

*Today:*


_Gamers!_ (Episode 8)
_Konbini Kareshi_ (Episode 8)
_Sakurada Reset_ (Episode 22)


*Rewatch:*

_Death Note_ (Episode 5-6)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 1, 2017)

*High School DxD BorN *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## NW (Sep 1, 2017)

Mobile Suit Gundam ep. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2017)

*Today:*


_18if_ (Episode 9)
_Jigoku Shoujo: Yoi no Togi_ (Episode 8)
_Jikan no Shihaisha_ (Episode 9)
_Made in Abyss_ (Episode 9)
_Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul_ (Episode 20)


*Rewatch:*

_Death Note_ (Episode 7-8)


----------



## Nekochako (Sep 2, 2017)

My Hero Academia Season 2 Episode 21
Detective Conan Episode 871

Bleach episode 76-77


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 2, 2017)

*High School DxD BorN* - Episodes 11 and 12 *(end)*


----------



## Nekochako (Sep 3, 2017)

Since my last post i watched

Bleach episode 78-80
Fairy Tail episode 13-14
One Piece episode 804
Dragon Ball Super episode 106


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Episode 9)
_Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season_ (Episode 21)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 106)
_Hina Logi: From Luck & Logic _(Episode 10)
_Huyao Xiao Hongniang_ (Episode 10)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 3rd Season_ (Episode 22)
_Monster Strike 2_ (Episode 23)
_Re: Creators_ (Episode 20)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 3, 2017)

*Gamers! *- Episode 6


----------



## Nekochako (Sep 4, 2017)

Bleach episode 81-83

Bount is a pretty good filler arc.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2017)

*Today:*

_Action Heroine Cheer Fruits_ (Episode 8)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 48)
_Centaur no Nayami_ (Episode 9)
Keppeki Danshi! Aoyama-kun (Episode 10)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 30)
_Knight's & Magic_ (Episode 10)
_Princess Principal_ (Episode 9)
_The Reflection_ (Episode 7)

*Rewatch:*

_Death Note_ (Episode 9-14)


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 4, 2017)

Watched the *Kancolle Movie*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2017)

*Today:*

_Battle Girl High School_ (Episode 10)
_Isekai Shokudou_ (Episode 10)
_Koi to Uso_ (Episode 10)
_Senki Zesshou Symphogear AXZ_ (Episode 8)
_Skirt no Naka wa Kedamono Deshita._ (Episode 10)
_Tenshi no 3P!_ (Episode 9)
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 19)



*Rewatch:*

_Death Note_ (Episode 15-17 )


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Episode 10)
_Isekai wa Smartphone to Tomo ni._ (Episode 9)
_Nana Maru San Batsu_ (Episode 10)
_New Game!!_ (Episode 9)
_Senki Zesshou Symphogear AXZ_ (Episode 9)
_Tsurezure Children_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 6, 2017)

*Psycho-Pass *- Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2017)

*Today:*


_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 23)
_Clione no Akari_ (Episode 9)
_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Episode 10)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Episode 9)
_Netsuzou TRap_ (Episode 10)
_Nora to Oujo to Noraneko Heart_ (Episode 9)
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 23)
_Sakurada Reset_ (Episode 23)
_Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e (TV)_ (Episode 9)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 17)


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 7, 2017)

Classroom of the elite episode 10
Gamers! episode 9


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 7, 2017)

*Re-watch:

Fate/Zero *- Episode 1


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 8, 2017)

Gundam Build Fighters: Battlogue - 2.youtube


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2017)

*Today:*

_Gamers!_ (Episode 9)
_Konbini Kareshi_ (Episode 9)

*Rewatch:*

_Death Note_ (Episode 18-20)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2017)

*Today:*

_18if_ (Episode 10)
_Gundam Build Fighters: Battlogue_ (Episode 2)
_Jigoku Shoujo: Yoi no Togi_ (Episode 9)
_Jikan no Shihaisha_ (Episode 10)
_Kakegurui_ (Episode 6-7)
_Made in Abyss_ (Episode 10)
_Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul_ (Episode 21)

*Rewatch:*

_Death Note_ (Episode 21-25)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 9, 2017)

*Gamers! *- Episode 7

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/Zero *- Episodes 2 and 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2017)

*Today:*

_Action Heroine Cheer Fruits_ (Episode 9)
_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Episode 10)
_Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season_ (Episode 22)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 49)
_Hina Logi: From Luck & Logic_ (Episode 11)
_Huyao Xiao Hongniang_ (Episode 11)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome: Hoshi Matsu Hito_ (Episode 3) *[/Complete]*
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 3rd Season_ (Episode 23)
_Re: Creators_ (Episode 21)
_The Reflection_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 10, 2017)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part IV *- Episode 11
*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episode 33


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 11, 2017)

*Psycho-Pass *- Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars_ (Episode 72)
_BanG Dream!_ Special *[/Complete]*
_Centaur no Nayami_ (Episode 10)
_Keppeki Danshi! Aoyama-kun_ (Episode 11)
_Knight's & Magic_ (Episode 11)
_Pretty Rhythm: Dear My Future_ (Episode 40)
_Princess Principal_ (Episode 10)
_Tenshi no 3P!_ (Episode 10)
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 12, 2017)

*Outlaw Star *- Episode 3

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/Zero *- Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Episode 11)
_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Episode 11)
_Isekai Shokudou_ (Episode 11)
_Isekai wa Smartphone to Tomo ni._ (Episode 10)
_Koi to Uso_ (Episode 11)
_New Game!!_ (Episode 10)
_Skirt no Naka wa Kedamono Deshita._ (Episode 11)
_Tsurezure Children_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 13, 2017)

*Psycho-Pass *- Episode 3
*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episodes 34 and 35


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 24)
_Clione no Akari_ (Episode 10)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Episode 10) *[/Complete]*
_Netsuzou TRap_ (Episode 11)
_Nora to Oujo to Noraneko Heart_ (Episode 10)
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 24)
_Sakurada Reset_ (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
_Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e (TV)_ (Episode 10)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 18)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 14, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episodes 36 and 37

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/Zero *- Episode 5


----------



## Jin22 (Sep 15, 2017)

Guren Lagann 

Death Note

Magi


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2017)

*Today*:

_18if_ (Episode 11)
_Battle Girl High School_ (Episode 11)
_Gamers!_ (Episode 10)
_Jigoku Shoujo: Yoi no Togi_ (Episode 10)
_Jikan no Shihaisha_ (Episode 11)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 31)
_Konbini Kareshi_ (Episode 10)
_Made in Abyss_ (Episode 11)
_Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul_ (Episode 22)


----------



## wibisana (Sep 16, 2017)

yesterday
Mahoujin Guru Guru 2017 ep10


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 17, 2017)

Monster ep. 58-74


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Episode 11)
_Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season_ (Episode 23)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 50)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 107)
_Hina Logi: From Luck & Logic_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Huyao Xiao Hongniang_ (Episode 12)
_Monster Sonic! D'Artagnan no Idol Sengen_ (Episode 1-2)
_Rereators_ (Episode 22) *[/Complete]*
_The Reflection_ (Episode 9)


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 17, 2017)

Welcome to the Ballroom ep11 <3


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 17, 2017)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part IV *- Episode 12
*Outlaw Star *- Episode 4
*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episodes 38 and 39


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2017)

*Today:*

_Action Heroine Cheer Fruits_ (Episode 10)
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 73)
_Battle Girl High School_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen - Prologue Sakura to Futatsu no Kuma_ *[/Complete]*
_Centaur no Nayami_ (Episode 11)
_Keppeki Danshi! Aoyama-kun_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 32)
_Knight's & Magic_ (Episode 12)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 3rd Season_ (Episode 24)
_Princess Principal_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Episode 12)
_Isekai Shokudou_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Koi to Uso_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Skirt no Naka wa Kedamono Deshita._ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Tenshi no 3P!_ (Episode 11)
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 12)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Isekai wa Smartphone to Tomo ni._ (Episode 11)
_Nana Maru San Batsu_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_New Game!!_ (Episode 11)
_Tsurezure Children_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Kuroko no Basket: Last Game (Mov)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 20, 2017)

*Gamers! *- Episode 8
*Psycho-Pass *- Episode 4

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/Zero *- Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 25)
_Clione no Akari_ (Episode 11)*[/Complete]*
_Netsuzou TRap_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Nora to Oujo to Noraneko Heart_ (Episode 11)
_Sakura Quest_ (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*
_Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e (TV)_ (Episode 11)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 19)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2017)

*Today:*

_Gamers!_ (Episode 11)
_Konbini Kareshi_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Iwanko (Sep 22, 2017)

Shirokuma Cafe (ser. 20-25)


----------



## Eros (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm watching Neo Yokio. I'm on Episode 2.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2017)

*Today:*

_18if_ (Episode 12)
_Jigoku Shoujo: Yoi no Togi_ (Episode 11)
_Jikan no Shihaisha_ (Episode 12)
_Made in Abyss_ (Episode 12)
_Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul_ (Episode 23)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2017)

*Today:*

_Action Heroine Cheer Fruits_ (Episode 11)
_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Episode 12)
_Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season_ (Episode 24)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 51)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 108)
_Kyoukai no Rinne (TV) 3rd Season_ (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*
_Monster Sonic! D'Artagnan no Idol Sengen_ (Episode 3-4)
_The Reflection_ (Episode 10)


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 24, 2017)

Welcome to the Ballroom ep12 <3


----------



## Eros (Sep 24, 2017)

Soul Eater Episodes 16-18

Yesterday Episodes 1-15


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 24, 2017)

*Gamers! *- Episode 9
*Lupin the 3rd: Part IV *- Episode 13
*Outlaw Star *- Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2017)

*Today:*

_Centaur no Nayami_ (Episode 12) *[Complete]*
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 33)
_Knight's & Magic_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Princess Principal_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## wibisana (Sep 25, 2017)

Mahoujin Guru Guru 11


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 25, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episodes 40 and 41


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2017)

*Today:*

_Tenshi no 3P!_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 13)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 26, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episodes 42 and 43


----------



## Eros (Sep 27, 2017)

Since yesterday, I've been watching Seirei no Moribito. I'm on Episode 23.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2017)

*Today:*

_Isekai wa Smartphone to Tomo ni._ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_New Game!!_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 26)
_Nora to Oujo to Noraneko Heart_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e (TV)_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 20)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2017)

*Today:*

_Clione no Akari_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Gamers!_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Konbini Kareshi_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Rai (Sep 30, 2017)

Digimon Tri Episode 18-21​


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2017)

*Today:*

_18if_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Jigoku Shoujo: Yoi no Togi_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Jikan no Shihaisha_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Made in Abyss_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## simyunie (Sep 30, 2017)

*Tsurezure Children* - episode 12 (finale)
*Boku no Hero Academia Season 2 *- episode 25 (season 2 finale)


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 30, 2017)

BnHA 20-25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2017)

*Today:*


_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Episode 13)
_Boku no Hero Academia 2nd Season_ (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Next_ (Episode 52) *[/Complete]*
_Huyao Xiao Hongniang_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Monster Sonic! D'Artagnan no Idol Sengen_ (Episode 5) *[/Complete]*
_Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul_ (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
_The Reflection_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2017)

*Today:*

_Action Heroine Cheer Fruits_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Aikatsu Stars_ (Episode 74-75)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 34)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 27-29)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 2, 2017)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part IV *- Episode 14
*Outlaw Star *- Episode 6


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 3, 2017)

Cat Planet Cuties


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Episode 13)
_UQ Holder!_ (Episode 1)
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 14)


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 3, 2017)

*Today:*

_UQ Holder!_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 3, 2017)

*Psycho-Pass *- Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Episode 1)
_Cinderella Girls Gekijou 2nd Season_ (Episode 1)
_Juuni Taisen_ (Episode 1)
_Osake wa Fuufu ni Natte kara_ (Episode 1)
_Shokugeki no Soma S3_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 4, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episodes 44-47


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.90)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.185)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte._ (Ch.32)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.31)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.221)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.657)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 5, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episodes 48 and 49


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2017)

*Today:*

_Just Because!_ (Episode 1)
_Ousama Game_ (Episode 1)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 30)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 6, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episodes 50 and 51


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dies Irae_ (Episode 1)
_Gundam Build Fighters Battlogue_ (Episode 3)
_Net-juu no Susume_ (Episode 1)
_Shoujo Shuumatsu Ryokou_ (Episode 1)
_Yuki Yuna wa Yusha de Aru - Washio Sumi no Shou_ (Episode 1)


----------



## wibisana (Oct 7, 2017)

Mahoujin Guru Guru 2017 ep 12-13


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 7, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episodes 52 and 53


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Episode 14)
_Blend S_ (Episode 1)
_Code:Realize: Sousei no Himegimi_ (Episode 1)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 109-110)
_Garo Vanishing Line_ (Episode 1)
_Huyao Xiao Hongniang: Wangquan Fugui_ (Episode 1)
_Kekkai Sensen & Beyond_ (Episode 1)
_Love Live! Sunshine!! S2_ (Episode 1)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome_ (Episode 1)
_Monster Strike: Kieyuku Uchuu-hen_ (Episode 1)
_The Reflection_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Two Car_ (Episode 1)


----------



## ? (Oct 8, 2017)

The Seven Deadly Sins, Signs of the Holy War part 4

I don't wanna wait for next year for a new season. >.>


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 8, 2017)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part IV *- Episode 15
*Outlaw Star *- Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2017)

*Today:*


_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 76)
_Animegataris_ (Episode 1)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G Z_ (Episode 1)
_Imouto sae Ireba Ii_ (Episode 1)
_Himouto! Umaruchan R_ (Episode 1)
_Kino no Tabi The Beautiful World - The Animated Series_ (Episode 1)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 35)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 9, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episodes 54 and 55


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2017)

*Today:*

_UQ Holder!: Mahou Sensei Negima! 2_ (Episode 2)
_Wake Up, Girls! Shin Shou_ (Episode 1)
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 15)


----------



## Rai (Oct 10, 2017)

Saturday:

Dragon Ball Super Episode 109-110​


----------



## Eros (Oct 10, 2017)

I started watching Code Geass on Sunday. Since then, I've watched all 50 episodes.


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 10, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episodes 56 and 57


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Episode 2)
_Cinderella Girls Gekijou 2nd Season_ (Episode 2)
_Evil or Live_ (Episode 1)
_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Episode 14)
_Juuni Taisen_ (Episode 2)
_Osake wa Fuufu ni Natte kara_ (Episode 2)
_Shokugeki no Souma: San no Sara_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 11, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episodes 58 and 59


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Kanojo ga Majimesugiru Sho-bitch na Ken_ (Episode 1)
_Boruto - Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 28)
_Konohana Kitan_ (Episode 2)
_Urahara_ (Episode 2) *[/Dropped]*
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 22)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2017)

*Today:*

_Inuyashiki_ (Episode 1)
_Just Because!_ (Episode 2)
_Ousama Game_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dies Irae_ (Episode 1)
_Garo - Vanishing Line_ (Episode 2)
_Net-juu no Susume_ (Episode 2)
_Shoujo Shuumatsu Ryokou_ (Episode 2)
_Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Washio Sumi no Shou_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 14, 2017)

*Gamers! *- Episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2017)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion 2nd Season_ (Episode 1)
_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Episode 15)
_Blend S_ (Episode 2)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Z_ (Episode 2)
_Code:Realize: Sousei no Himegimi_ (Episode 2)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 11)
_Huyao Xiao Hongniang: Wangquan Fugui_ (Episode 2)
_Love Live! Sunshine!! 2nd Season_ (Episode 2)
_Kekkai Sensen & Beyond_ (Episode 2)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome_ (Episode 2)
_Monster Strike 3_ (Episode 2)
_Two Car_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Rai (Oct 15, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super Episode 111​


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Oct 15, 2017)

Ancient Magus Bride ep 2
Gintama ep 202


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 15, 2017)

*Gamers! *- Episode 12 *(end)
Lupin the 3rd: Part IV *- Episode 16
*Outlaw Star *- Episode 8


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 16, 2017)

Neo BTX Ep 1-14
Dragon Ball Super Ep 111
Gintama Porori-hen Ep 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 77)
_Animegataris_ (Episode 2)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan R_ (Episode 2)
_Imouto sae Ireba Ii._ (Episode 2)
_Kino no Tabi (2017)_ (Episode 2)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 36)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 31)


----------



## Rai (Oct 16, 2017)

Detective Conan Episode 875-876​


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 16, 2017)

juuni taisen episodes 1 & 2.


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 16, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episodes 60-63


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Episode 15)
_UQ Holder!: Mahou Sensei Negima! 2_ (Episode 3)
_Wake Up, Girls! Shin Shou_ (Episode 2)
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 16)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 17, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episodes 64-66


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover (TV)_ (Episode 3)
_Cinderella Girls Gekijou 2nd Season_ (Episode 3)
_Evil or Live_ (Episode 2)
_Juuni Taisen_ (Episode 3)
_Osake wa Fuufu ni Natte kara_ (Episode 3)
_Shokugeki no Souma: San no Sara_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 18, 2017)

*Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters *- Episodes 67-69 *(end)*


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 19, 2017)

Black Clover ep3
SnS s3 ep 3
Evil or Live ep2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Kanojo ga Majimesugiru Sho-bitch na Ken_ (Episode 2)
_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 29)
_Konohana Kitan_ (Episode 3)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 23)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ousama Game The Animation_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dies Irae_ (Episode 2)
_Garo: Vanishing Line_ (Episode 3)
_Inuyashiki_ (Episode 2)
_Just Because!_ (Episode 3)
_Net-juu no Susume_ (Episode 3)
_Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Washio Sumi no Shou_ (Episode 3)


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 22, 2017)

Welcome to the Ballroom ep16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2017)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion 2nd Season_ (Episode 2)
_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Episode 16)
_Blend S_ (Episode 3)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Z_ (Episode 3)
_Code:Realize: Sousei no Himegimi_ (Episode 3)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 112)
_Huyao Xiao Hongniang: Wangquan Fugui_ (Episode 3)
_Kekkai Sensen & Beyond_ (Episode 3)
_Kino no Tabi: The Beautiful World - The Animated Series_ (Episode 3)
_Love Live! Sunshine!! 2nd Season_ (Episode 3)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome_ (Episode 3)
_Monster Strike: Kieyuku Uchuu-hen_ (Episode 3)
_Shoujo Shuumatsu Ryokou_ (Episode 3)
_Two Car_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 22, 2017)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part IV *- Episode 17
*Outlaw Star *- Episode 9


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2017)

Your Name
Dragon Ball Super Ep 112
Gintama Ep 332


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 78)
_Animegataris_ (Episode 3)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan R_ (Episode 3)
_Imouto sae Ireba Ii._ (Episode 3)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 37)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 32)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 23, 2017)

*Psycho-Pass *- Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2017)

*Today:*

_UQ Holder!: Mahou Sensei Negima! 2_ (Episode 4)
_Wake Up, Girls! Shin Shou_ (Episode 3)
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 17)


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 25, 2017)

Juuni Taisen ep. 4
Fate/Apocrypha ep. 16


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 25, 2017)

SnS S3 ep4
Black Clover ep4
Evil or Live ep3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2017)

*Today:*


_Black Clover_ (Episode 4)
_Cinderella Girls Gekijou 2nd Season_ (Episode 4)
Evil or Live (Episode 3)
_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Episode 16)
_Juuni Taisen_ (Episode 4)
_Kujira no Kora wa Sajou ni Utau_ (Episode 1)
_Osake wa Fuufu ni Natte kara_ (Episode 4)
_Shokugeki no Soma S3_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 25, 2017)

*Psycho-Pass *- Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Kanojo ga Majimesugiru Sho-bitch na Ken_ (Episode 3)
_Boruto - Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 30)
_Konohana Kitan_ (Episode 4)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 24)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2017)

*Today:*

_Inuyashiki_ (Episode 3)
_Just Because!_ (Episode 4)
_Ousama Game The Animation_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 27, 2017)

*Psycho-Pass *- Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dies Irae_ (Episode 3)
_Garo: Vanishing Line_ (Episode 4)
_Net-juu no Susume_ (Episode 4)
_Shoujo Shuumatsu Ryokou_ (Episode 4)
_Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Washio Sumi no Shou_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2017)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion 2nd Season_ (Episode 3)
_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Episode 17)
_Blend S_ (Episode 4)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Z_ (Episode 4)
_Code:Realize: Sousei no Himegimi_ (Episode 4)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 113)
_Huyao Xiao Hongniang: Wangquan Fugui_ (Episode 4)
_Kekkai Sensen & Beyond_ (Episode 4)
_Love Live! Sunshine!! 2nd Season_ (Episode 4)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome_ (Episode 4)
_Monster Strike: Kieyuku Uchuu-hen_ (Episode 4)
_Two Car_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 29, 2017)

Kekkai Sensen & Beyond ep. 4
Houseki no Kuni ep. 4
Garo: Vanishing Line ep. 4
Dragon Ball Super ep. 113


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars! _(Episode 79)
_Animegataris_ (Episode 4)
_Imouto sae Ireba Ii._ (Episode 4)
_Kino no Tabi: The Beautiful World - The Animated Series_ (Episode 4)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 38)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2017)

*Today:*

_Himouto! Umaru-chan R_ (Episode 4)
_UQ Holder!: Mahou Sensei Negima! 2_ (Episode 5)
_Wake Up, Girls! Shin Shou_ (Episode 4)
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 18)


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 31, 2017)

Kekkai Sensen 1–3


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 31, 2017)

*Love Live! Sunshine!! (Season 2) *- Episode 1
*Blood Blockade Battlefront & Beyond *- Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover (TV)_ (Episode 5)
_Cinderella Girls Gekijou 2nd Season_ (Episode 5)
_Evil or Live_ (Episode 4)
_Juuni Taisen_ (Episode 5)
_Osake wa Fuufu ni Natte kara_ (Episode 5)
_Shokugeki no Souma: San no Sara_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Kanojo ga Majimesugiru Sho-bitch na Ken_ (Episode 4)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 31)
_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Episode 17) 
_Konohana Kitan_ (Episode 5)
Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS (Episode 25)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 2, 2017)

*Psycho-Pass *- Episode 9


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 3, 2017)

Gundam Build Fighters: Battlogue - 4.youtube


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2017)

*Today:*

_Inuyashiki_ (Episode 4)
_Just Because!_ (Episode 5)
_Ousama Game The Animation_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Niitris (Nov 3, 2017)

Fate/Apocrypha - Ep13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dies Irae_ (Episode 4)
_Garo: Vanishing Line_ (Episode 5)
_Gundam Build Fighters: Battlogue_ (Episode 4)
_Net-juu no Susume_ (Episode 5)
_Shoujo Shuumatsu Ryokou_ (Episode 5)
_Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Washio Sumi no Shou_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 4, 2017)

*Blood Blockade Battlefront & Beyond *- Episode 2
*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex 2nd Gig *- Episode 1


----------



## Seraph Prime (Nov 5, 2017)

Houseki no Kuni: Eps 1-5
Mahoutsukai no Yome: Ep 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2017)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion 2nd Season_ (Episode 4)
_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Episode 18)
_Blend S_ (Episode 5)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Z_ (Episode 5)
_Code:Realize: Sousei no Himegimi_ (Episode 5)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 114)
_Huyao Xiao Hongniang: Wangquan Fugui_ (Episode 5)
_Kekkai Sensen & Beyond_ (Episode 5)
_Love Live! Sunshine!! 2nd Season_ (Episode 5)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome_ (Episode 5)
_Monster Strike: Kieyuku Uchuu-hen_ (Episode 5)
_Two Car_ (Episode 5)


*Rewatch:*

Mobile Suit Gundam 00 (Episode 1-3)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 5, 2017)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part IV *- Episode 18
*Outlaw Star *- Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2017)

*Today:*

_Animegataris_ (Episode 5)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan R_ (Episode 5)
_Imouto sae Ireba Ii._ (Episode 5)
_Kino no Tabi: The Beautiful World - The Animated Series_ (Episode 5)

*Rewatch:*

_Mobile Suit Gundam 00_ (Episode 5-11)


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 6, 2017)

Gintama Ep 334
Inuyashiki Ep 1-4
Dragon Ball Super Ep 114


----------



## Eros (Nov 6, 2017)

Inuyashiki (not to be confused with InuYasha) episodes 1-3.


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 6, 2017)

*Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C Second Gig *- Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Episode 18)
_Wake Up, Girls! Shin Shou_ (Episode 5)
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 19)

*Rewatch:*

_Mobile Suit Gundam 00_ (Episode 12-17)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover (TV)_ (Episode 6)
_Cinderella Girls Gekijou 2nd Season_ (Episode 6)
_Evil or Live_ (Episode 5)
_Juuni Taisen_ (Episode 6)
_Osake wa Fuufu ni Natte kara_ (Episode 6)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 33-34)
_Shokugeki no Souma: San no Sara_ (Episode 6)
_UQ Holder!: Mahou Sensei Negima! 2_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 8, 2017)

*Psycho-Pass *- Episodes 10 and 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Kanojo ga Majimesugiru Sho-bitch na Ken_ (Episode 5)
_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 32)
_Konohana Kitan_ (Episode 6)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 26)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2017)

*Today:*

Ousama Game The Animation (Episode 6)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 80)
_Dies Irae_ (Episode 5)
_Garo: Vanishing Line_ (Episode 6)
_Inuyashiki_ (Episode 5)
_Just Because!_ (Episode 6)
_Kino no Tabi: The Beautiful World - The Animated Series_ (Episode 6)
_Net-juu no Susume_ (Episode 6)
_Shoujo Shuumatsu Ryokou_ (Episode 6)
_Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Washio Sumi no Shou_ (Episode 6) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 11, 2017)

*Blood Blockade Battlefront & Beyond *- Episode 3
*Love Live! Sunshine!! *(Season 2) - Episode 2


----------



## selfconcile (Nov 12, 2017)

I just watched the first five episodes of Houseki no Kuni (Land of the Lustrous). I didn't think much of it at first (I tend to avoid CGI anime and anime with an almost all female cast of characters), but I gave it a chance and was intrigued by the Buddhist imagery and impressed at its worldbuilding. I think that signals that it only is going to get better (to me, anyway).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2017)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion 2nd Season_ (Episode 5)
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 81)
_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Episode 19)
_Blend S_ (Episode 6)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Z_ (Episode 6)
_Code:Realize: Sousei no Himegimi_ (Episode 6)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 115)
_Huyao Xiao Hongniang: Wangquan Fugui_ (Episode 6)
_Kekkai Sensen & Beyond_ (Episode 6)
_Kujira no Kora wa Sajou ni Utau_ (Episode 2-5)
_Love Live! Sunshine!! 2nd Season_ (Episode 6)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome_ (Episode 6)
_Monster Strike: Kieyuku Uchuu-hen_ (Episode 6)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 35)
_Two Car_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Rai (Nov 12, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super 115

Detective Conan 880​


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 12, 2017)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part IV *- Episode 19
*Outlaw Star *- Episode 11
*Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C Second Gig *- Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2017)

*Today:*

_Animegataris_ (Episode 6)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan R_ (Episode 6)
_Imouto sae Ireba Ii._ (Episode 6)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 39)
_Kujira no Kora wa Sajou ni Utau_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Episode 19)
_UQ Holder!: Mahou Sensei Negima! 2_ (Episode 7)
_Wake Up, Girls! Shin Shou_ (Episode 6)
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 20)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 14, 2017)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/Zero *- Episode 7


----------



## selfconcile (Nov 14, 2017)

Juuni Taisen Ep. 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover (TV)_ (Episode 7)
_Cinderella Girls Gekijou 2nd Season_ (Episode 7)
_Evil or Live_ (Episode 6)
_Juuni Taisen_ (Episode 7)
_Osake wa Fuufu ni Natte kara_ (Episode 7)
_Shokugeki no Souma: San no Sara_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Kanojo ga Majimesugiru Sho-bitch na Ken_ (Episode 6)
_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 33)
_Konohana Kitan_ (Episode 7)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 27)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 16, 2017)

_Re-watch:_

*Fate/Zero *- Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2017)

*Today:*

_Inuyashiki_ (Episode 6)
_Ousama Game The Animation_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dies Irae_ (Episode 6)
_Garo: Vanishing Line_ (Episode 7)
_Net-juu no Susume_ (Episode 7)
_Shoujo Shuumatsu Ryokou_ (Episode 7)
_Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Yuusha no Shou_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2017)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion 2nd Season_ (Episode 6)
_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Episode 20)
_Blend S_ (Episode 7)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Z_ (Episode 7)
_Code:Realize: Sousei no Himegimi_ (Episode 7)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 116)
_Huyao Xiao Hongniang: Wangquan Fugui_ (Episode 7)
_Kekkai Sensen & Beyond_ (Episode 7)
_Love Live! Sunshine!! 2nd Season_ (Episode 7)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome_ (Episode 7)
_Monster Strike Anime: Kieyuku Uchuu-hen_ (Episode 7)
_Two Car_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Eros (Nov 19, 2017)

I've been binge watching Dokidoki! Purikyua since yesterday. I'm on Episode 20.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 82)
_Animegataris_ (Episode 7)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan R_ (Episode 7)
_Imouto sae Ireba Ii._ (Episode 7)
_Kino no Tabi: The Beautiful World - The Animated Series_ (Episode 7)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 40)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 20, 2017)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part IV *- Episode 20
*Outlaw Star *- Episode 12
*Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C Second Gig *- Episode 4


----------



## Charmed (Nov 21, 2017)

FREE!   <3!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2017)

*Today:*


_UQ Holder!: Mahou Sensei Negima! 2_ (Episode 8)
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 21)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 21, 2017)

*Love Live! Sunshine!! Season 2 *- Episode 3

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/Zero *- Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2017)

*Today:*


_Black Clover (TV)_ (Episode 8)
_Cinderella Girls Gekijou 2nd Season_ (Episode 8)
_Evil or Live_ (Episode 7)
_Houseki no Kuni_ (Episode 1-3)
_Juuni Taisen_ (Episode 8)
_Osake wa Fuufu ni Natte kara_ (Episode 8)
_Shokugeki no Souma: San no Sara_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2017)

*Today:*


_Boku no Kanojo ga Majimesugiru Sho-bitch na Ken_ (Episode 7)
_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 34)
_Houseki no Kuni (TV)_ (Episode 4-7)
_Kakegurui_ (Episode 8-9)
Konohana Kitan  (Episode 8)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 36-37)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 28)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2017)

*Today:*

_Inuyashiki_ (Episode 6)
_Just Because!_ (Episode 7)
_Kakegurui_ (Episode 10-12) *[/Complete]*
_Ousama Game The Animation_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 24, 2017)

_Yesterday:
_
*Blood Blockade Battlefront & Beyond *- Episode 4


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 24, 2017)

*Love Live! Sunshine!! Season 2 *- Episode 4
*Blood Blockade Battlefront & Beyond *- Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2017)

*Today:*


_Dies Irae_ (Episode 7)
_Garo: Vanishing Line_ (Episode 8)
_Itsudatte Bokura no Koi wa 10 cm Datta._ (Episode 1)
_Kino no Tabi: The Beautiful World - The Animated Series_ (Episode 8)
_Net-juu no Susume_ (Episode 8)
_Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Yuusha no Shou_ (Episode 1)

*Re-Watch:*

_Mobile Suit Gundam 00_ (Episode 18-19)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 25, 2017)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/Zero *- Episodes 10 and 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2017)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion 2nd Season_ (Episode 7)
_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Episode 21)
_Blend S_ (Episode 8)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Z_ (Episode 8)
_Code:Realize: Sousei no Himegimi_ (Episode 8)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 117)
_Houseki no Kuni (TV)_ (Episode 8)
_Huyao Xiao Hongniang: Wangquan Fugui_ (Episode 8)
_Kekkai Sensen & Beyond_ (Episode 8)
_Love Live! Sunshine!! 2nd Season_ (Episode 8)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome_ (Episode 8)
_Monsuto Anime: Kieyuku Uchuu-hen_ (Episode 8)
_Shoujo Shuumatsu Ryokou_ (Episode 8)
_To LOVE-Ru: Multiplication - Mae kara Ushiro kara_ *[/Complete]*
_Two Car_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2017)

*Today:*

_Animegataris_ (Episode 8)
_Imouto sae Ireba Ii._ (Episode 8)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 41)
_Kujira no Kora wa Sajou ni Utau_ (Episode 7-8)
_Senki Zesshou Symphogear AXZ_ (Episode 10-13) *[/Complete]*

*ReWatch:*

_Mobile Suit Gundam 00_ (Episode 20-23)
_World Break_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 27, 2017)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/Zero *- Episode 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2017)

*Today:*

_UQ Holder!: Mahou Sensei Negima! 2_ (Episode 9)
_Wake Up, Girls! Shin Shou_ (Episode 7)
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 22)


*ReWatch:*
_World Break_  (Episode 8)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover (TV)_ (Episode 9)
_Cinderella Girls Gekijou 2nd Season_ (Episode 9)
_Evil or Live_ (Episode 8)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan R_ (Episode 8)
_Juuni Taisen_ (Episode 9)
_Osake wa Fuufu ni Natte kara_ (Episode 9)
_Shokugeki no Souma: San no Sara_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Kanojo ga Majimesugiru Sho-bitch na Ken_ (Episode 8)
_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 35)
_Konohana Kitan_ (Episode 9)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 29)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2017)

*Today:*

_Inuyashiki_ (Episode 7)
_Just Because!_ (Episode 8)
_Ousama Game The Animation_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dies Irae_ (Episode 8)
_Garo: Vanishing Line_ (Episode 9)
_Itsudatte Bokura no Koi wa 10 cm Datta._ (Episode 2)
_Net-juu no Susume_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 2, 2017)

*Blood Blockade Battlefront & Beyond *- Episode 6
*Love Live! Sunshine!! (Season 2) *- Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2017)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion 2nd Season_ (Episode 8)
_Blend S_ (Episode 9)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Z_ (Episode 9)
_Code:Realize: Sousei no Himegimi_ (Episode 9)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 118)
_Houseki no Kuni (TV)_ (Episode 9)
_Huyao Xiao Hongniang: Wangquan Fugui_ (Episode 9)
_Kekkai Sensen & Beyond_ (Episode 9)
_Love Live! Sunshine!! 2nd Season_ (Episode 9)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome_ (Episode 9)
_Shoujo Shuumatsu Ryokou_ (Episode 9)
_Two Car_ (Episode 9)
_Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Yuusha no Shou_ (Episode 2)


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 3, 2017)

Welcome to the Ballroom ep22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2017)

*Today:*

_Animegataris_ (Episode 9)
_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Episode 22)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan R_ (Episode 9)
_Imouto sae Ireba Ii._ (Episode 9)
_Kino no Tabi: The Beautiful World - The Animated Series_ (Episode 9)


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 4, 2017)

Himouto! Umaru-chan (s1) ep1-2


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 4, 2017)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part IV *- Episode 21
*Outlaw Star *- Episode 13
*Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd Gig *- Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2017)

*Today:*

_UQ Holder!: Mahou Sensei Negima! 2_ (Episode 10)
_Wake Up, Girls! Shin Shou_ (Episode 8)
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 23)


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 5, 2017)

Koe no Katachi 
SnS S3 ep10
Black Clover ep10


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 6, 2017)

Bleach episode 287-291


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover (TV)_ (Episode 10)
_Cinderella Girls Gekijou 2nd Season_ (Episode 10)
_Evil or Live_ (Episode 9)
_Juuni Taisen_ (Episode 10)
_Osake wa Fuufu ni Natte kara_ (Episode 10)
_Shokugeki no Souma: San no Sara_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Kanojo ga Majimesugiru Sho-bitch na Ken_ (Episode 9)
_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 36)
_Konohana Kitan_ (Episode 10)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 30)


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 8, 2017)

Watched Bleach episodes 292-299 since my last post.


----------



## Katou (Dec 8, 2017)

rewatching the whole Minami-ke Trilogy...wait.. that didn't sound right ... quadlogy ..yea..thats the one


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 8, 2017)

Re-watched Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien, eps 1-14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2017)

_Dies Irae_ (Episode 9)
_Garo: Vanishing Line_ (Episode 10)
_Gundam Build Fighters: Battlogue_ (Episode 5)
_Net-juu no Susume_ (Episode 10) *[/Complete]*
Inuyashiki (Episode 8)
Just Because! (Episode 9)
Ousama Game The Animation (Episode 9)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2017)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion 2nd Season_ (Episode 9)
_Blend S_ (Episode 10)
_Code:Realize: Sousei no Himegimi_ (Episode 10)
_Houseki no Kuni (TV)_ (Episode 10)
_Huyao Xiao Hongniang: Wangquan Fugui_ (Episode 10)
_Kekkai Sensen & Beyond_ (Episode 10)
_Love Live! Sunshine!! 2nd Season_ (Episode 10)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome_ (Episode 10)
_Monsuto Anime: Kieyuku Uchuu-hen_ (Episode 9)
_Shoujo Shuumatsu Ryokou_ (Episode 10)
_Two Car_ (Episode 10)
_Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Yuusha no Shou_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 10, 2017)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part IV *- Episode 22
*Outlaw Star *- Episode 14
*Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd Gig *- Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2017)

*Today:*

_AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.230)
_Isekai Kenkokuki_ (Ch.4)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.92)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.714)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 11, 2017)

*Psycho-Pass *- Episode 12


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 12, 2017)

Juuni Taisen ep. 10
Fate/Apocrypha ep. 21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2017)

*Today:*

_Wake Up, Girls! Shin Shou_ (Episode 9)
_UQ Holder!: Mahou Sensei Negima! 2_ (Episode 11)
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 24)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 12, 2017)

*Psycho-Pass *- Episode 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover (TV)_ (Episode 11)
_Cinderella Girls Gekijou 2nd Season_ (Episode 11)
_Juuni Taisen_ (Episode 11)
_Osake wa Fuufu ni Natte kara_ (Episode 11)
_Shokugeki no Souma: San no Sara_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 13, 2017)

*Psycho-Pass *- Episode 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Kanojo ga Majimesugiru Sho-bitch na Ken_ (Episode 10) *[/Complete]*
_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 37)
_Konohana Kitan_ (Episode 11)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 31)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2017)

*Today:*

_Inuyashiki_ (Episode 10)
_Ousama Game The Animation_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 15, 2017)

*Psycho-Pass *- Episode 15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dies Irae_ (Episode 10)
_Garo: Vanishing Line_ (Episode 11)
_Just Because!_ (Episode 11)
_Net-juu no Susume Special_ *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2017)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion 2nd Season_ (Episode 10)
Blend S (Episode 11)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Z_ (Episode 11)
_Code:Realize: Sousei no Himegimi_ (Episode 11)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 120)
_Houseki no Kuni (TV)_ (Episode 11)
_Huyao Xiao Hongniang: Wangquan Fugui_ (Episode 11)
_Kekkai Sensen & Beyond_ (Episode 11)
_Love Live! Sunshine!! 2nd Season_ (Episode 11)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome_ (Episode 11)
_Monsuto Anime: Kieyuku Uchuu-hen_ (Episode 10)
_Shoujo Shuumatsu Ryokou_ (Episode 11)
_Two Car_ (Episode 11)
_Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Yuusha no Shou_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 17, 2017)

One Piece Episode 818


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 17, 2017)

Attack on Titan: Lost Girls OVA - Wall Sina, Goodbye.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 17, 2017)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part IV *- Episode 23
*Outlaw Star *- Episode 15
*Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd Gig *- Episode7


----------



## Mako (Dec 18, 2017)

Rewatching: *Toradora* 11/12 and *Kill la Kill* 09/10

*Macross*: Episode 18/19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 83-86)
_Animegataris_ (Episode 11)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan R_ (Episode 11)
_Imouto sae Ireba Ii._ (Episode 11)
_Itsudatte Bokura no Koi wa 10 cm Datta._ (Episode 4)
_Kino no Tabi: The Beautiful World - The Animated Series_ (Episode 11)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 38-39)


----------



## Mako (Dec 18, 2017)

Rewatching:
*Toradora *13
*Kill la Kill *11/12
---
*Osomatsu S2* 12
*Made in Abyss *1-3


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 18, 2017)

*Psycho-Pass *- Episodes 16 and 17


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2017)

*Today:*

_UQ Holder!: Mahou Sensei Negima! 2_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Wake Up, Girls! Shin Shou_ (Episode 11)
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 25)


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 19, 2017)

Houseki no Kuni ep. 9-11
Kekkai Sensen & Beyond ep. 9-11
Yuki Yuna is a hero: Hero Chapter ep. 2-3


----------



## Omoikane (Dec 19, 2017)

Akame Ga Kill Episodes 3-8.  (This is like my 6th time rewatching it. Can't stop)


----------



## Mako (Dec 19, 2017)

Rewatching:
*Toradora - *14
*Kill la Kill *- 13
---
*Girls und Panzer* - 9/10
*Food Wars S3 - *12 (complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 19, 2017)

*Psycho-Pass *- Episodes 18 and 19


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 20, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super ep. 118-120
Garo: Vanishing Line ep. 9-11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover (TV)_ (Episode 12)
_Cinderella Girls Gekijou 2nd Season_ (Episode 12)
_Evil or Live_ (Episode 10)
_Juuni Taisen_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Osake wa Fuufu ni Natte kara_ (Episode 12)
_Shokugeki no Souma: San no Sara_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 20, 2017)

Evil or Live ep. 10


----------



## Mako (Dec 20, 2017)

Rewatching:
*Toradora*: 15
*Kill la Kill*: 14
--
*Girls und Panzer*: 11-12 (complete)
*Mushishi*: 14-15
*Macross*: 18-19


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 20, 2017)

*Psycho-Pass *- Episode 20


----------



## Altace (Dec 21, 2017)

The Ancient Magus Bride - Episode 11
Gintama Whatever this Season is - Episode 12
Kino's Journey - Episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Ch.38)
_Konohana Kitan_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 32)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 21, 2017)

Ousama Game The Animation, ep. 12


----------



## Mako (Dec 21, 2017)

Rewatching:
*Toradora *16
*Kill la Kill *15
---
*Made in Abyss *4-6 (fuck, now I understand the praise)
*Boruto* 38


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 21, 2017)

*Psycho-Pass *- Episodes 21 and 22 *(end)*


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 22, 2017)

Juuni Taisen ep. 12
Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Yuusha no Shou ep. 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2017)

*Today:*

_Inuyashiki_ (Episode 11) *[/Complete]*
_Ousama Game The Animation_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 23, 2017)

Fate/Apocrypha ep. 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dies Irae_ (Episode 11) *[/Complete]*
_Garo: Vanishing Line_ (Episode 12)
_Just Because!_ (Episode 11)
_Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Yuusha no Shou_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2017)

Where’s the third season of Aldnoah Zero?


----------



## Babby (Dec 23, 2017)

Started watching Eureka 7 today.


----------



## Mako (Dec 23, 2017)

Babby said:


> Started watching Eureka 7 today.


I forgot how much I loved the OST for E7. Have fun.

Rewatching:
*Toradora *17-18
*Kill la Kill *16-17
---
*Kino no Tabi (2017) *12 (complete)
*Made in Abyss *7-11
*Kemono Friends* 7-10


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2017)

My Hero Academia season 2 Ep 3-17
Dragon Ball Super Ep 121


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2017)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion 2nd Season_ (Episode 11)
_Blend S_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Z_ (Episode 12)
_Code:Realize: Sousei no Himegimi_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 121)
_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Episode 20-22)
_Houseki no Kuni (TV)_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Kekkai Sensen & Beyond_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Love Live! Sunshine!! 2nd Season_ (Episode 12)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome_ (Episode 12)
_Monsuto Anime: Kieyuku Uchuu-hen_ (Episode 11)
_Two Car_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 24, 2017)

Black Clover episode 12
Boruto episode 38


----------



## Mako (Dec 24, 2017)

Rewatching
*Toradora* 19
*Kill la Kill *18
*Tokyo Godfathers*
---
*Kekkai Sensen S2 *12 (complete)
*The Ancient Magus Bride *12
*Love Live Sunshine S2* 12


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 25, 2017)

Forgot to post yesterday
My Hero Academia s2 Ep 18-25
Gintama Ep 341


----------



## Mako (Dec 25, 2017)

Rewatching:
*Toradora* 20
*Kill la Kill *19
---
*Osomatsu S2 *- 13
*Kemono Friends *11-12 (complete)
*Made in Abyss *12-13 (complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 87)
_Animegataris_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Himouto! Umaru-chan R_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Imouto sae Ireba Ii._ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Itsudatte Bokura no Koi wa 10 cm Datta._ (Episode 5)
_Kino no Tabi: The Beautiful World - The Animated Series_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 42-44)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Episode 23-24) *[/Complete]*
_Wake Up, Girls! Shin Shou_ (Episode 11) 
_Youkai Apartment no Yuuga na Nichijou_ (Episode 26) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Mako (Dec 26, 2017)

Rewatching:
*Toradora* 21
*Kill la Kill* 20
--- 
*Houseki no Kuni* 1-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover (TV)_ (Episode 13)
_Cinderella Girls Gekijou 2nd Season_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Evil or Live_ (Episode 11)
_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Episode 23)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 45)
_Kujira no Kora wa Sajou ni Utau_ (Episode 9-12) *[/Complete]*
_Osake wa Fuufu ni Natte kara_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Shoujo Shuumatsu Ryokou_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Yama no Susume: Omoide Present_ *[/Complete]*


----------



## NexusPrime (Dec 27, 2017)

*Today:*

Garo Vanishing Line (Episode 12)
Dragon Ball Super  (Episode 121)
Pokemon I Choose You


----------



## Mako (Dec 27, 2017)

Rewatch:
*Toradora* - 22-25 (complete -- every time I get to this  point I always can't help but watch the rest of it in one go.)
*Kill la Kill* - 21
---
*Houseki no Kuni* - 6-12 (complete)
*Boruto* - 39


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 39)


----------



## Mako (Dec 28, 2017)

Rewatching:
*Kill la Kill* - 22
---
*SDF Macross: Do You Remember Love*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Episode 24)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 29, 2017)

*Blood Blockade Battlefront & Beyond *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2017)

*Today:*

_Itsudatte Bokura no Koi wa 10 cm Datta._ (Episode 6) *[/Complete]*
_Just Because!_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Mako (Dec 30, 2017)

Rewatching:
*Kill la Kill *23-24 (complete)
*Your Name*


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 30, 2017)

*Blood Blockade Battlefront & Beyond *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2017)

*Today:
*
Love Live! Sunshine!! 2nd Season (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Monsuto Anime: Kieyuku Uchuu-hen (Episode 12)
*
Yesterday:*

_Itsudatte Bokura no Koi wa 10 cm Datta._ (Episode 6) *[/Complete]*
_Just Because!_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Mako (Dec 31, 2017)

*Love Live Sunshine Season 2 *- 13 (complete)
*In This Corner of the World
Wolf Children
Revolutionary Girl Utena *1-2


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 31, 2017)

*Love Live! Sunshine!! (Season 2) *- Episodes 6 and 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2018)

Today:

_Emiya-san Chi no Kyou no Gohan_ (Episode 1)
_Pretty Rhythm: Dear My Future_ (Episode 41-43)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 1, 2018)

*Love Live! Sunshine!! (Season 2) *- Episodes 8 and 9


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 2, 2018)

Fate/Apocrypha ep. 24
Houseki no Kuni ep. 12
Kekkai Sensen & Beyond ep. 12
Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Yuusha no Shou ep. 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2018)

*Today:*

_High School Fleet OVA _(Episode 2) *[/Complete]*
_Pretty Rhythm: Dear My Future_ (Episode 44-51) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Eros (Jan 2, 2018)

Boruto Episodes 36-39 and Black Clover Episodes 11-13.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 2, 2018)

Evil or Live, ep. 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2018)

*Today:*


_Evil or Live_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Sora yori mo Tooi Basho_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 3, 2018)

Dragon Ball Super ep. 121
Garo: Vanishing Line ep. 12
Emiya-san Chi no Kyou no Gohan ep. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2018)

*Today:*

_Puzzle & Dragons Cross_ (Episode 20)


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 4, 2018)

Currently watching Fist of the North Star, just finished Ep 6 and onto 7, no idea when will I stop, but this series is addicting.


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 4, 2018)

_Re-Watch:
_
*Fate/Zero *- Episode 13


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 4, 2018)

Evil or Live, ep. 12
Yuru Camp, ep. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2018)

*Today:*

_Ramen Daisuki Koizumi-san_ (Episode 1)
_Yuru Camp_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 5, 2018)

Jin-Roh: The Wolf Brigade.mkv


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 5, 2018)

Gintama Movie 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 5, 2018)

Yu-Gi-Oh! Vrains, ep. 28-32


----------



## Mako (Jan 6, 2018)

*Yuru Camp *- 1
*Devilman: crybaby* - 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2018)

*Today:*

_Grancrest Senki_ (Episode 1)
_Toji no Miko_ (Episode 1)
_Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru Washio Sumi no Shou_ (Episode 6) *[/Complete]*


----------



## neoacacia (Jan 6, 2018)

The feels at the end of devilman crybaby


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2018)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion 2nd Season_ (Episode 12)
_Citrus_ (Episode 1)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome_ (Episode 13)
_Monsuto Anime: Kieyuku Uchuu-hen_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Slow Start_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Katou (Jan 7, 2018)

Fate Apo episode 12-14


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 7, 2018)

Sakura Card Captor: Clear Car, ep.1


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 7, 2018)

*Sailor Moon R *- Episodes 1 and 2
*Lupin the 3rd: Part IV *- Episode 24
*Outlaw Star *- Episode 16
*Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd Gig *- Episode 8


----------



## Mako (Jan 7, 2018)

*Pop Team Epic *- 1
*Devilman: crybaby *- 2-9


----------



## Nugget (Jan 8, 2018)

Spongebob squarepants 

Episode 1

Its good


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2018)

*Today:*

_Cardcaptor Sakura Clear Card-hen_ (Episode 1)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Z_ (Episode 13)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 122)
_Gakuen Babysitters_ (Episode 1)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 46)
_Kokkoku_ (Episode 1)
_Mitsuboshi Colors_ (Episode 1)
_Wake Up, Girls! Shin Shou_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


*ReWatch:*

_Gunslinger Girl_ (Episode 1-3)


----------



## Katou (Jan 8, 2018)

Fate Apocrypha Episode 14-25 

great..the ending made me feel empty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2018)

Gintama Ep 342
Devilman Crybaby Ep 1-10


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 8, 2018)

_Re-Watch:
_
*Fate/Zero *- Episode 14


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 8, 2018)

*Re-Watch:*

God Eater, ep. 10-12
Cardcaptor Sakura: The Sealed Card


----------



## Araragi (Jan 8, 2018)

haikyu season 3: all 10 eps

was good shit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2018)

*Today:*

_Basilisk Ouka Ninpouchou_ (Episode 1)
_Karakai Jouzu no Takagi-san_ (Episode 1)
_Ryuuou no Oshigoto!_ (Episode 1)
_Yowamushi Pedal Glory Line_ (Episode 1)

*ReWatch:*

_Gunslinger Girl_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 9, 2018)

Basilisk: Ouka Ninpouchou, ep. 1
RoboMasters the Animated Series, ep. 3


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 9, 2018)

*Sailor Moon R *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Katou (Jan 9, 2018)

Love Live Sunshine Season 2 Episode 1 - 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2018)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Episode 14)
_Overlord II_ (Episode 1)
_Sora yori mo Tooi Basho_ (Episode 2)

*ReWatch:*

_Gunslinger Girl_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 11, 2018)

Overlord ll, ep. 1


----------



## Lind (Jan 11, 2018)

Hyouka episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 40)
_Hitori No Shita - The Outcast 2_ (Episode 0)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_  (Episode 33-34)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 11, 2018)

Yu-Gi-Oh Vrains, ep. 33
Yuru Camp, ep. 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2018)

*Today:*

_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Episode 1)
_Marchen Madchen_ (Episode 1)
_Miira no Kaikata_ (Episode 1)
_Ramen Daisuki Koizumi-san_ (Episode 2)
_Yuru Camp_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Katou (Jan 12, 2018)

Ousama Game the Animation Episode 1-12 .. 

I don't recommend it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 12, 2018)

UQ Holder Episode 1 - 12 .. 
Awesome experience to see Negi again


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 13, 2018)

*Re-WATCH*:
Clannad After Story, ep. 15-22
Nana, ep. 1-8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2018)

*Today:*

_Garo - Vanishing Line_ (Episode 13)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Episode 2)
_Hakata Tonkotsu Ramens_ (Episode 1)
_Killing Bites_ (Episode 1)
_Toji no Miko_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 13, 2018)

*Blood Blockade Battlefront & Beyond *- Episodes 11 and 12 *(end)*


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 14, 2018)

Fate/Apocrypha ep. 25
Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Yuusha no Shou ep. 6
Dragon Ball Super ep. 122
Garo: Vanishing Line ep. 13
Overlord II ep. 1
Violet Evergarden ep. 1
Kokkoku ep. 1
Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen ep. 1
Fate/Grand Order: Moonlight/Lostroom


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 14, 2018)

Dragon Ball Super, ep. 123
Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card , ep. 2


----------



## Katou (Jan 14, 2018)

Net juu no susume Episode 1 - 11 

totally 8.5/10 .
I recommend it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2018)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion 2nd Season_ (Episode 13)
_Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen_ (Episode 2)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Z_ (Episode 14)
_Citrus_ (Episode 2)
_Dagashi Kashi 2_ (Episode 1)
_Darling in the FranXX_ (Episode 1)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 123)
_Gin no Guardian S2_ (Episode 1)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome_ (Episode 14)
_Slow Start_ (Episode 2)
_Takunomi_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 15, 2018)

Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen ep. 2
Dragon Ball Super ep. 123
Darling in the FranXX ep. 1
Devilman Crybaby ep. 1-10


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 15, 2018)

*ReWATCH:*
Death Note, ep. 1-8


----------



## Kadu (Jan 15, 2018)

Haikyuu Season 2 & 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 88-89)
_Beatless_ (Episode 1)
_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*
_Gakuen Babysitters_ (Episode 2)
_Koi wa Ameagari no You ni_ (Episode 1)
_Kokkoku_ (Episode 2)
_Mitsuboshi Colors_ (Episode 2)
_Violet Evergarden_ (Episode 1)


*ReWatch:*

_Gunslinger Girl_ (Episode 7-9)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 15, 2018)

gdMen, ep. 1-2


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 15, 2018)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part IV *- Episode 25
*Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd Gig *- Episode 9


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 16, 2018)

Kokkoku ep. 2
Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu Joshou ep. 1


----------



## Iwanko (Jan 16, 2018)

bobobo-bo bo-bobo episodes 11-13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2018)

*Today:*


_Basilisk - Ouka Ninpouchou_ (Episode 2)
_Karakai Jouzu no Takagi-san_ (Episode 2)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 40-42)
_Ryuuou no Oshigoto!_ (Episode 2)
_Yowamushi Pedal - Glory Line_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 16, 2018)

*Outlaw Star *- Episode 17


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 17, 2018)

Little Witch Academia ep. 1-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2018)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Episode 15)
_Hitori no Shita - The Outcast S2_ (Episode 1)
_Overlord II_ (Episode 2)
_Sora yori mo Tooi Basho_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 18, 2018)

Little Witch Academia ep. 5-14


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 18, 2018)

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations, ep. 41
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS, ep. 35


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2018)

*Today:*


_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 41)
_Violet Evergarden_ (Episode 2)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 35)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 18, 2018)

Yuru Camp, ep. 3


----------



## Katou (Jan 18, 2018)

Zettai Karen Children Episode 1 - 14


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 18, 2018)

Little Witch Academia ep. 15-25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2018)

*Today:*

_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Episode 2)
_Koi wa Ameagari no You ni_ (Episode 2)
Marchen Madchen (Episode 2)
_Miira no Kaikata_ (Episode 2)
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu_ (Episode 1)
_Ramen Daisuki Koizumi-san_ (Episode 3)
_Yuru Camp_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 20, 2018)

Beatless, ep. 2
Killing Bites, ep.2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2018)

*Today:*


_Beatless_ (Episode 2)
_Dagashi Kashi S2_ (Episode 2)
_Garo - Vanishing Line_ (Episode 14)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Episode 3)
_Hakata Tonkotsu Ramens_ (Episode 2)
_Killing Bites_ (Episode 2)
_Toji no Miko_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 20, 2018)

*Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu *- Episode 1

_Re-watch_:

*Fate/Zero *- Episode 15


----------



## Nataly (Jan 20, 2018)

Golden Boy
Really recommend


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 21, 2018)

Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card ep. 3
Dragon Ball Super, ep. 124

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2018)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion 2nd Season_ (Episode 14)
_Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen_ (Episode 3)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Z_ (Episode 15)
_Citrus_ (Episode 3)
_Darling in the FranXX_ (Episode 2)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 124)
_Gin no Guardian 2nd Season_ (Episode 2)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome_ (Episode 15)
_Slow Start_ (Episode 3)
_Takunomi._ (Episode 2)


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 21, 2018)

Inuyashiki - Episodes 1 - 2


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 21, 2018)

*Sailor Moon R *- Episodes 5 and 6
*Lupin the 3rd: Part IV *- Episode 26 *(end)
Outlaw Star *- Episode 18
*Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd Gig *- Episode 10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 22, 2018)

Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen ep. 3
Darling in the FranXX ep. 2
Dragon Ball Super ep. 124
Garo: Vanishing Line ep. 14
Overlord 2 ep. 2
Violet Evergarden ep. 2
Godzilla: Kaijuu Wakusei


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 22, 2018)

Inuyashiki - Episodes 3 - 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 90)
_Gakuen Babysitters_ (Episode 3)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Ch.48)
_Kokkoku_ (Episode 3)
_Mitsuboshi Colors_ (Episode 3)
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu_ (Ch.2)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Ch.43)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 22, 2018)

*Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu *- Episode 2


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 23, 2018)

Kokkoku ep. 3
Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu ep. 2
Drifters ep. 13
Tiger & Bunny: The Rising


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 23, 2018)

gdMEN, ep. 3


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 23, 2018)

Inuyashiki - Episodes 7 - 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2018)

*Today:*

_Basilisk - Ouka Ninpouchou_ (Episode 3)
_Karakai Jouzu no Takagi-san_ (Episode 3)
_Ryuuou no Oshigoto!_ (Episode 3)
_Yowamushi Pedal: Glory Line_ (Episode 3)


----------



## The_Conqueror (Jan 23, 2018)

Kara no kyoukai,  looks interesting


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 23, 2018)

*Sailor Moon R *- Episodes 7 and 8 (53 and 54)
*Love Live! Sunshine!! (Season 2) *- Episodes 10 and 11


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 24, 2018)

Kiseijuu: Sei no Kakuritsu ep. 1-7


----------



## Katou (Jan 24, 2018)

Zettai Karen Children 45 - 52 ( OVA ) 

i finally finished it 

resume to manga


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2018)

*Today:*

_Black Clover (TV)_ (Episode 16)
_Hitori no Shita - The Outcast S2_ (Episode 2)
_Overlord II_ (Episode 3)
_Sora yori mo Tooi Basho_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 24, 2018)

*Love Live! Sunshine!! (Season 2) *- Episodes 12 and 13 *(end)*


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 25, 2018)

Kiseijuu: Sei no Kakuritsu ep. 8-11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boruto - Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 42)
_Violet Evergarden_ (Episode 3)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 36)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 25, 2018)

*Pop Team Epic *- Episode 1 
*Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card *- Episode 1


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 26, 2018)

Kiseijuu: Sei no Kakuritsu ep. 12-14


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 26, 2018)

Yuru Camp, ep. 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2018)

*Today:*

_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Episode 3)
_Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon_ (Episode 14) *[/Complete]*
_Koi wa Ameagari no You ni_ (Episode 3)
_Märchen Mädchen_ (Episode 3)
_Miira no Kaikata_ (Episode 3)
_Ramen Daisuki Koizumi-san_ (Episode 4)
_Yuru Camp_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 26, 2018)

*Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu* - Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2018)

*Today:*

_Beatless_ (Episode 3)
_Dagashi Kashi 2_ (Episode 3)
_Garo: Vanishing Line_ (Episode 15)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Episode 4)
_Hakata Tonkotsu Ramens_ (Episode 3)
_Killing Bites_ (Episode 3)
_Toji no Miko_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Katou (Jan 27, 2018)

Nanatsu no Taizai Episode 19-24


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 27, 2018)

*Re:ZERO -Starting Life in Another World- *- Episode 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 28, 2018)

Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card, ep.4
Dragon Ball Super, ep.125


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2018)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion 2nd Season_ (Episode 15)
_Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen_ (Episode 4)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Z_ (Episode 16)
_Citrus_ (Episode 4)
_Darling in the FranXX_ (Episode 3)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 125)
_Gin no Guardian 2nd Season_ (Episode 3)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome_ (Episode 16)
_Slow Start_ (Episode 4)
_Takunomi._ (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 28, 2018)

*Sailor Moon R *- Episode 9 (55)
*Outlaw Star *-Episode 19
*Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd Gig *- Episode 11


----------



## fuff (Jan 29, 2018)

skimmed through some old naruto episodes


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 29, 2018)

Kiseijuu: Sei no Kakuritsu ep. 15-24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 91)
_Gakuen Babysitters_ (Episode 4)
_Fate/Extra Last Encore_ (Episode 1)
_Kirakira☆Precure A La Mode_ (Episode 49) *[/Complete]*
_Kokkoku_ (Episode 4)
_Mitsuboshi Colors_ (Episode 4)
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 29, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/Zero *- Episodes 16 and 17


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 30, 2018)

Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu ep. 3
Dragon Ball Super ep. 125
Darling in the FranXX ep. 3
Kokkoku ep. 4
Garo: Vanishing Line ep. 15
Overlord II ep. 3
Violet Evergarden ep. 3
Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen ep.4


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 30, 2018)

Sword Art Online II 1-14

It felt like Sinon and Kirito were in that cave forever
I liked the GGO arc a bunch tho
Whenever Kirito pulled out the photon saber,
It was a visual treat


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2018)

*Today:*

_Basilisk: Ouka Ninpouchou_ (Episode 4)
_Karakai Jouzu no Takagi-san_ (Episode 4)
_Ryuuou no Oshigoto!_ (Episode 4)
_Yowamushi Pedal: Glory Line_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 31, 2018)

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations, ep. 43


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2018)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Episode 17)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast 2nd Season_ (Episode 3)
_Overlord II_ (Episode 4)
_Sora yori mo Tooi Basho_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 31, 2018)

*Re:ZERO - Starting Life in Another World *- Episode 2

_Re-Watch_:

*Fate/Zero *- Episode 18 and 19


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 1, 2018)

Fate/Extra: Last Encore ep. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 43)
_Violet Evergarden_ (Episode 4)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 37)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2018)

*Today:*

_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Episode 4)
_Emiya-san Chi no Kyou no Gohan_ (Episode 2)
_Koi wa Ameagari no You ni_ (Episode 4)
_Märchen Mädchen_ (Episode 4)
_Miira no Kaikata_ (Episode 4)
_Ramen Daisuki Koizumi-san_ (Episode 5)
_Yuru Camp△_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2018)

*Today:*

_Beatless_ (Episode 4)
_Dagashi Kashi 2_ (Episode 4)
_Garo: Vanishing Line_ (Episode 16)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Episode 5)
_Hakata Tonkotsu Ramens_ (Episode 4)
_Killing Bites_ (Episode 4)
_Toji no Miko_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 3, 2018)

_Re-watch_:

*Fate/Zero *- Episode 20


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 4, 2018)

Overlord II ep. 4
Violet Evergarden ep.4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2018)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion 2nd Season_ (Episode 16)
_Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen_ (Episode 5)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Z_ (Episode 17)
_Citrus_ (Episode 5)
_Darling in the FranXX_ (Episode 4)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 126)
_Gin no Guardian 2nd Season_ (Episode 4)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome_ (Episode 17)
_Slow Start_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 4, 2018)

*Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card *- Episode 2

_Re-watch_:

*Fate/Zero *- Episodes 21-25 *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 92)
_Gakuen Babysitters_ (Episode 5)
_Kokkoku_ (Episode 5)
_Hug tto! Precure_ (Episode 1)
_Mitsuboshi Colors_ (Episode 5)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 44)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan 2_ (Episode 1-3)
_Takunomi. _(Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 5, 2018)

*Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd Gig *- Episode 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2018)

*Today:*

_Basilisk: Ouka Ninpouchou_ (Episode 5)
_Fate/Extra Last Encore_ (Episode 2)
_Karakai Jouzu no Takagi-san_ (Episode 5)
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu_ (Episode 4)
_Ryuuou no Oshigoto!_ (Episode 5)
_Yowamushi Pedal: Glory Line_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 6, 2018)

*Pop Team Epic *- Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2018)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Episode 18)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast 2nd Season_ (Episode 4)
_Overlord II_ (Episode 5)
_Sora yori mo Tooi Basho_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 7, 2018)

*Pop Team Epic *- Episode 3
*Re:ZERO - Starting Life in Another World *- Episode 3
*Outlaw Star *- Episode 20


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 8, 2018)

shakugan no shana ep. 13-17


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 44)
_Violet Evergarden_ (Episode 5)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 38)


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 9, 2018)

Shakugan no Shana ep. 18-24
Shakugan no Shana Second ep. 1-4


----------



## Harlow (Feb 9, 2018)

Angel's Egg.mkv


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2018)

*Today:*

_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Episode 5)
_Koi wa Ameagari no You ni_ (Episode 5)
_Märchen Mädchen _(Episode 5)
_Miira no Kaikata_ (Episode 5)
_Ramen Daisuki Koizumi-san_ (Episode 6)
_Yuru Camp△_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Katou (Feb 9, 2018)

Boku no Hero Academia Episode 15-18


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 9, 2018)

*Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card *- Episode 3


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 10, 2018)

Shakugan no Shana Second ep. 5-17


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2018)

*Today:*

_Beatless_ (Episode 5)
_Dagashi Kashi 2_ (Episode 5)
_Garo: Vanishing Line_ (Episode 17)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Episode 6)
_Hakata Tonkotsu Ramens_ (Episode 5)
_Killing Bites_ (Episode 5)
_Toji no Miko_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 10, 2018)

*Lupin the 3rd: Legend of the Gold of Babylon (film)*


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 11, 2018)

Shakugan no Shana Second rp. 18-24
Shakugan no Shana S ep. 1-4


----------



## Katou (Feb 11, 2018)

Boku no Hero Academia Episode 19 - 25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2018)

*Today:*


_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 93)
_Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen_ (Episode 6)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Z_ (Episode 18)
_Citrus_ (Episode 6)
_Darling in the FranXX_ (Episode 5)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 127)
_Gin no Guardian 2nd Season_ (Episode 5)
_Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei Movie - Hoshi wo Yobu Shoujo_ *[/Complete]*
_Mahoutsukai no Yome_ (Episode 18)
_Nanatsu no Bitoku_ (Episode 1-3)
_Slow Start_ (Episode 6)
_Takunomi._ (Episode 5)


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 12, 2018)

Shakugan no Shana Final ep. 1-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2018)

*Today:*

_Gakuen Babysitters_ (Episode 6)
_Hug tto! Precure_ (Episode 2)
_Kokkoku_ (Episode 6)
_Mitsuboshi Colors_ (Episode 6)
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu_ (Episode 5)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan 2_ (Episode 4)
_Seitokai Yakuindomo Movie_ *[/Complete]*
_UQ Holder! OVA_ *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 12, 2018)

*Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd Gig *- Episode 13


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 13, 2018)

Shakugan no Shana Final ep. 7-14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2018)

*Today:*

_Basilisk: Ouka Ninpouchou_ (Episode 6)
_Karakai Jouzu no Takagi-san_ (Episode 6)
_Ryuuou no Oshigoto!_ (Episode 6)
_Yowamushi Pedal: Glory Line_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 13, 2018)

*Outlaw Star *- Episodes 21 and 22
*Re:ZERO - Starting Life in Another World *- Episode 4
*Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Gods (film)*


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 14, 2018)

Shakugan no Shana Final ep. 15-24
Fate/Extra: Last Encore ep. 2
Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu Joshou ep. 4-5
Emiya-san Chi no Kyou no Gohan ep. 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2018)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Episode 19)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast 2nd Season_ (Episode 5)
_Overlord II_ (Episode 6)
_Sora yori mo Tooi Basho_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 14, 2018)

*Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu *- Episode 4
*Outlaw Star *- Episodes 23 and 24


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 14, 2018)

Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen ep. 5-6
Garo: Vanishing Line ep. 16-17
Darling in the FranXX EP. 4-5
Dragon Ball Super ep. 126-127
Overlord II ep. 5-6
Violet Evergarden ep. 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 45)
_Fate/Extra Last Encore_ (Episode 3)
_Violet Evergarden_ (Episode 6)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 39)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)

Overlord s1 ep9-13
Overlord s2 ep1


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 16, 2018)

Kokkoku ep. 5-6
Fate/Extra: Last Encore ep. 3


----------



## Harlow (Feb 16, 2018)

Steamboy.mkv


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2018)

*Today:*

_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Episode 6)
_Koi wa Ameagari no You ni_ (Episode 6)
_Märchen Mädchen_ (Episode 6)
_Miira no Kaikata_ (Episode 6)
_Ramen Daisuki Koizumi-san_ (Episode 7)
_Yuru Camp△_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 16, 2018)

*Outlaw Star *- Episodes 25 and 26 *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2018)

*Today:*

_Beatless_ (Episode 6)
_Dagashi Kashi 2_ (Episode 6)
_Garo: Vanishing Line_ (Episode 18)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Episode 7)
_Hakata Tonkotsu Ramens_ (Episode 6)
_Killing Bites_ (Episode 6)
_Toji no Miko_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 17, 2018)

Jigoku Shoujo Episodes 1 - 4


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 17, 2018)

*Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card *- Episode 4
*Pop Team Epic *- Episode 4


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 18, 2018)

El Hazard: The Magnificent World ep. 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 94)
_Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen_ (Episode 7)
_Citrus_ (Episode 7)
_Darling in the FranXX_ (Episode 6)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 128)
_Gin no Guardian 2nd Season_ (Episode 6)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome_ (Episode 19)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 45)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan 2_ (Episode 5)
_Slow Start_ (Episode 7)
_Takunomi._ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 18, 2018)

*Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd Gig *- Episode 14


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 19, 2018)

Darling in the FranXX ep. 6
Dragon Ball Super ep. 128
Garo: Vanishing Line ep. 18
Violet Evergarden ep. 6
Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen ep. 7
El Hazard: The Magnificent World ep. 3-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2018)

*Today:*

_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Z_ (Episode 19)
_Gakuen Babysitters_ (Episode 7)
_Kokkoku_ (Episode 7)
_Mitsuboshi Colors_ (Episode 7)
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu_ (Episode 6)
_Nanatsu no Bitoku_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 19, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/stay night *- Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 20, 2018)

Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu ep. 6
Kokkoku ep. 7
El Hazard: The Magnificent World ep. 6-7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2018)

*Today:*

_Basilisk: Ouka Ninpouchou_ (Episode 7)
_Karakai Jouzu no Takagi-san_ (Episode 7)
_Ryuuou no Oshigoto!_ (Episode 7)
_Yowamushi Pedal: Glory Line_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 20, 2018)

*Nogizuka Haruka no Himitsu *- Episode 5
*Pop Team Epic *- Episode 5

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/stay night *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 21, 2018)

El Hazard: The Magnificent World 2 ep. 1-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2018)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Episode 20)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast 2nd Season_ (Episode 6)
_Overlord II_ (Episode 7)
_Sora yori mo Tooi Basho_ (Episode 8)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 21, 2018)

Black Clover ep20


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 21, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/stay night *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 46)
_Violet Evergarden_ (Episode 7)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 40)


----------



## Addy (Feb 22, 2018)

burrito: 46 

violate evergarden: 7

thats it for the week


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 22, 2018)

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 29)
Gintama (Episodes 347 and 348)

That last episode of Gintama, though.


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 22, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/stay night *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2018)

*Today:*

_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Episode 7)
_Koi wa Ameagari no You ni_ (Episode 7)
_Märchen Mädchen_ (Episode 7)
_Miira no Kaikata_ (Episode 7)
_Ramen Daisuki Koizumi-san_ (Episode 8)
_Yuru Camp△_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Dries Mertens (Feb 23, 2018)

Black Cover 1-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2018)

*Today:*

_Beatless_ (Episode 7)
_Dagashi Kashi 2_ (Episode 7)
_Garo: Vanishing Line_ (Episode 19)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Episode 8)
_Hakata Tonkotsu Ramens_ (Episode 7)
_Killing Bites_ (Episode 7)
_Toji no Miko_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 24, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/stay night *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2018)

*Today:*

_Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen_ (Episode 8)
_Citrus_ (Episode 8)
_Darling in the FranXX_ (Episode 7)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome_ (Episode 20)
_Slow Start_ (Episode 8)
_Takunomi._ (Episode 7)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 25, 2018)

Days: ep1-7 /rewatch


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 25, 2018)

*Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card *- Episode 5
*Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd Gig *- Episode 15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 95)
_Fate/Extra Last Encore_ (Episode 4-5)
_Gakuen Babysitters_ (Episode 8)
_Hug tto! Precure_ (Episode 4)
_Kokkoku_ (Episode 8)
_Mitsuboshi Colors_ (Episode 8)
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu_ (Episode 7)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan 2_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 26, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/stay night *- Episodes 11 and 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2018)

*Today:*

_Basilisk: Ouka Ninpouchou_ (Episode 8)
_Karakai Jouzu no Takagi-san_ (Episode 8)
_Ryuuou no Oshigoto!_ (Episode 8)
_Yowamushi Pedal: Glory Line_ (Episode 8)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 27, 2018)

Days ep8-15
Black Clover ep21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2018)

*Today:*

_Basilisk: Ouka Ninpouchou_ (Episode 8)
_Karakai Jouzu no Takagi-san_ (Episode 8)
_Ryuuou no Oshigoto!_ (Episode 8)
_Yowamushi Pedal: Glory Line_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 27, 2018)

*Sailor Moon R *- Episode 10 (56)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/stay night *- Episodes 13 and 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2018)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Episode 21)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast 2nd Season_ (Episode 7)
_Overlord II_ (Episode 8)
_Sora yori mo Tooi Basho_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 28, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/stay night *- Episodes 15 and 16


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 1, 2018)

Overlord II - ep2-8


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 1, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/stay night *- Episodes 17 and 18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2018)

*Today:

*
_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Episode 8)
_Emiya-san Chi no Kyou no Gohan_ (Episode 3)
_Koi wa Ameagari no You ni_ (Episode 8)
_Märchen Mädchen_ (Episode 8)
_Miira no Kaikata_ (Episode 8)
_Ramen Daisuki Koizumi-san_ (Episode 9)
_Yuru Camp△_ (Episode 9)

*

Yesterday:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 47)
_Nanatsu no Bitoku_ (Episode 5)
_Violet Evergarden_ (Episode 8)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 41)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2018)

*Today:*

_Dagashi Kashi 2_ (Episode 8)
_Garo: Vanishing Line_ (Episode 20)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Episode 9)
_Hakata Tonkotsu Ramens_ (Episode 8)
_Toji no Miko_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 3, 2018)

*Pop Team Epic *- Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 96)
_3-gatsu no Lion 2nd Season_ (Episode 17)
_B: The Beginning_ (Episode 1-2)
_Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen_ (Episode 9)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Z_ (Episode 20)
_Citrus_ (Episode 9)
_Darling in the FranXX_ (Episode 8)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 129)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome_ (Episode 21)
_Nanatsu no Bitoku_ (Episode 6)
_Slow Start_ (Episode 9)
_Takunomi._ (Episode 8)


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 4, 2018)

Euphoria ep 1
Rance 01 Quest for Hikari Ep 1-2



Kira Yamato said:


> *Today:*
> 
> _Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 96)
> _3-gatsu no Lion 2nd Season_ (Episode 17)
> ...


I'll always have tons of respect to you for the dedication you have with following so many series every damn season. I barely have the interest to keep up with 3 or 4 nowadays.


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 4, 2018)

*Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd Gig *- Episode 16
*Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card Prologue (OVA)
Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card *- Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2018)

*Today:*

_B: The Beginning_ (Episode 3-4)
_Gakuen Babysitters_ (Episode 9)
_Hug tto! Precure_ (Episode 5)
_Kokkoku_ (Episode 9)
_Mitsuboshi Colors_ (Episode 9)
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu_ (Episode 8)



[S-A-F] said:


> Euphoria ep 1
> Rance 01 Quest for Hikari Ep 1-2
> 
> 
> I'll always have tons of respect to you for the dedication you have with following so many series every damn season. I barely have the interest to keep up with 3 or 4 nowadays.



It's just more of an ingrain habit that I've cultivated over the last 10-15 years. It's difficult seeing myself go back to just watching 2-3 series a season.


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 5, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/stay night *- Episodes 19 and 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2018)

*Today:*


_Basilisk: Ouka Ninpouchou_ (Episode 9)
_Karakai Jouzu no Takagi-san _(Episode 9)
_Ryuuou no Oshigoto!_ (Episode 9)
_Yowamushi Pedal: Glory Line_ (Episode 9)


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

Yowapeda New  Gen  ep1-3


----------



## Harlow (Mar 6, 2018)

Typhoon Noruda.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 6, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/stay night *- Episodes 21-24 *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2018)

*Today:*

_B: The Beginning _(Episode 5-6)
_Black Clover_ (Episode 22)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast 2nd Season_ (Episode 8)
_Overlord II_ (Episode 9)
_Sora yori mo Tooi Basho_ (Episode 10)


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 7, 2018)

Black Clover e22 
Overlord II e9 
Yowapeda New Gen e2-4


----------



## Araragi (Mar 7, 2018)

fate extra encore 1-6
b: the beginning 1-12


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Mar 7, 2018)

Boruto - ep 48
Dragon Ball Super - ep 7-11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2018)

*Today:*

Beatless (Episode 8)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 48)
Killing Bites (Episode 8)
Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan 2 (Episode 7)
Violet Evergarden (Episode 9)
Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS (Episode 42)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2018)

*Today:*

_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Episode 9)
_Koi wa Ameagari no You ni_ (Episode 9)
_Miira no Kaikata_ (Episode 9)
_Ramen Daisuki Koizumi-san_ (Episode 10)
_Yuru Camp△_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2018)

*Today:*


_Beatless_ (Episode 9)
_Dagashi Kashi 2_ (Episode 9)
_Garo: Vanishing Line_ (Episode 21)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Episode 10)
_Hakata Tonkotsu Ramens_ (Episode 9)
_Killing Bites_ (Episode 9)
_Toji no Miko_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Araragi (Mar 10, 2018)

darling in the franxx ep 9


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 10, 2018)

*Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card *- Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 97)
_A.I.C.O.: Incarnation_ (Episode 1-2)
_3-gatsu no Lion 2nd Season_ (Episode 18)
_B: The Beginning_ (Episode 7)
_Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen_ (Episode 10)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Z_ (Episode 21)
_Citrus_ (Episode 10)
_Darling in the FranXX_ (Episode 9)
_Fate/Extra: Last Encore_ (Episode 6)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome_ (Episode 22)
_Nanatsu no Bitoku_ (Episode 7)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan 2_ (Episode 8)
_Slow Start_ (Episode 10)
_Takunomi._ (Episode 9)


----------



## Araragi (Mar 11, 2018)

3gatsu ep 15-18
sora yori ep 10


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 11, 2018)

*Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd Gig *- Episode 17
*Pop Team Epic *- Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2018)

*Today:*

_A.I.C.O.: Incarnation_ (Episode 3-6)
_B: The Beginning_ (Episode 8-12) *[/Complete]*
_Gakuen Babysitters_ (Episode 10)
_Hug tto! Precure_ (Episode 6)
_Kokkoku_ (Episode 10)
_Mitsuboshi Colors_ (Episode 10)
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 12, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works *- Episode 0


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 13, 2018)

*Sailor Moon R *- Episodes 11-13 (57-59)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works *- Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2018)

*Today:
*
_Black Clover_ (Episode 23)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast 2nd Season_ (Episode 9)
_Overlord II_ (Episode 10)
_Sora yori mo Tooi Basho_ (Episode 11)

*
Yesterday:*

_Basilisk - Ouka Ninpouchou_ (Episode 10)
_Karakai Jouzu no Takagi-san_ (Episode 10)
_Ryuuou no Oshigoto!_ (Episode 10)
_Yowamushi Pedal: Glory Line_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 14, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works *- Episodes 2 and 3


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Mar 15, 2018)

Boruto: episode 49
The Ancient Magus Bride: episodes 11-13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 49)
_Violet Evergarden_ (Episode 10)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 43)


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 15, 2018)

_Violet Evergarden_ (episode 10), powerful stuff.
A.I.C.O: incarnation (episode 5-7)


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 15, 2018)

_How To Keep a Mummy_ (Episode 10)
_Boruto: The Next Generations_ (Episode 45, part of 46)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 15, 2018)

*Pop Team Epic *- Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2018)

*Today:*

_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Episode 12)
_Koi wa Ameagari no You ni_ (Episode 10)
_Miira no Kaikata_ (Episode 10)
_Ramen Daisuki Koizumi-san_ (Episode 11)
_Yuru Camp△_  (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 16, 2018)

*Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card *- Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2018)

*Today:*

_Beatless_ (Episode 10)
_Dagashi Kashi 2_ (Episode 10)
_Garo: Vanishing Line_ (Episode 22)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Episode 11)
_Hakata Tonkotsu Ramens_ (Episode 10)
_Killing Bites_ (Episode 10)
_Toji no Miko_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 17, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works *- Episodes 4 and 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2018)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion 2nd Season_ (Episode 19)
_Citrus_ (Episode 11)
_Darling in the FranXX_ (Episode 10)
_Mahoutsukai no Yome_ (Episode 23)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan 2_ (Episode 9)
_Slow Start _(Episode 11)
_Takunomi._ (Episode 10)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 18, 2018)

*Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd Gig *- Episode 18


----------



## Harlow (Mar 19, 2018)

Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion MOVIE I - Initiation.mkv


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2018)

*Today:*

_A.I.C.O.: Incarnation_ (Episode 7-8)
_Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen_ (Episode 11)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Z_ (Episode 22)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 130)
_Gakuen Babysitters_ (Episode 11)
_Hug tto! Precure_ (Episode 7)
_Kokkoku_ (Episode 11)
_Mitsuboshi Colors_ (Episode 11)
_Mob Psycho 100 Reigen: Shirarezaru Kiseki no Reinouryokusha_ *[/Complete]*
_Nanatsu no Bitoku_ (Episode 8)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 46-48)


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 19, 2018)

From the last two days:

DBS Ep 130
Gintama Ep 352
Lupin Ep 95-100


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 19, 2018)

_Re-watch_:

*Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works* - Episodes 6 and 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2018)

*Today:*

_A.I.C.O.: Incarnation_ (Episode 9-12) *[/Complete]*
_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 98)
_Basilisk: Ouka Ninpouchou_ (Episode 11)
_Karakai Jouzu no Takagi-san_ (Episode 11)
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu_ (Episode 10)
_Pokemon Sun & Moon_ (Episode 49)
_Ryuuou no Oshigoto!_ (Episode 11)
_Yowamushi Pedal: Glory Line_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 20, 2018)

*Pop Team Epic *- Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2018)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Episode 24)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast 2nd Season_ (Episode 10)
_Overlord II_ (Episode 11)
_Sora yori mo Tooi Basho_ (Episode 12)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 21, 2018)

*The Garden of Sinners: Overlooking View (film)
Dragon Ball Z: Resurrection ‘F’ (film)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 50)
_ReLIFE: Kanketsu-hen_ (Episode 1)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_  (Episode 44)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2018)

*Today:*


_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Episode 11)
_Koi wa Ameagari no You ni_ (Episode 11)
_Marchen Madchen_ (Episode 9)
_Miira no Kaikata_ (Episode 11)
_Ramen Daisuki Koizumi-san_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Violet Evergarden_ (Episode 11)
_Yuru Camp△_  (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 23, 2018)

*Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card *- Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2018)

*Today:*

_Dagashi Kashi 2_ (Episode 11)
_Garo: Vanishing Line_ (Episode 23)
_Hakata Tonkotsu Ramens_ (Episode 11)
_Nanatsu no Bitoku_ (Episode 9)
_Toji no Miko_ (Episode 12)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 24, 2018)

*Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu *- Episode 6
*Today’s Menu for the Emiya Family *- Episodes 1-3

_Re-watch:_

*Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works *- Episodes 8 and 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 99)
_3-gatsu no Lion 2nd Season_ (Episode 20)
_Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen_ (Episode 12)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Z_ (Episode 23)
_Citrus_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Darling in the FranXX_ (Episode 11)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 131) *[/Complete]*
_Mahoutsukai no Yome_ (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV) 2_ (Episode 10)
_Slow Start_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Takunomi._ (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 25, 2018)

*Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd Gig *- Episode 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2018)

*Today:*

_Gakuen Babysitters_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Hugtto! Precure_ (Episode 8)
_Killing Bites_ (Episode 11)
_Kokkoku_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Mitsuboshi Colors_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu_ (Episode 11)
_ReLIFE: Kanketsu-hen_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 26, 2018)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 1-4


----------



## Smoke (Mar 26, 2018)

Darling in the Frankususususus 8-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2018)

*Today:*

_Basilisk: Ouka Ninpouchou_ (Episode 12)
_Karakai Jouzu no Takagi-san_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Ryuuou no Oshigoto!_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Yowamushi Pedal: Glory Line_ (Episode 12)


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 27, 2018)

I finished ReLIFE.


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 27, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works *- Episodes 10 and 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2018)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Episode 25)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast 2nd Season_ (Episode 11)
_Overlord II_ (Episode 12)
_Sora yori mo Tooi Basho_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 28, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works *- Episode 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 51)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 45)


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 29, 2018)

Some Space Dandy.


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 29, 2018)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 5-8

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works *- Episodes 13 and 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2018)

*Today:*

_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Koi wa Ameagari no You ni_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Märchen Mädchen_ (Episode 10)
_Miira no Kaikata_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Violet Evergarden_ (Episode 12)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 30, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works *- Episodes 15 and 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2018)

*Today:*

_Beatless_ (Episode 11)
_Dagashi Kashi 2_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Garo: Vanishing Line_ (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
_Grancrest Senki_ (Episode 12)
_Hakata Tonkotsu Ramens_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 31, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works *- Episodes 17 and 18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2018)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion 2nd Season_ (Episode 21)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Z_ (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
_Darling in the FranXX_ (Episode 12)
_Takunomi_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 1, 2018)

*Pop Team Epic *- Episode 10
*Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card *- Episode 10
*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 9-12
*Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu* - Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2018)

*Today:*

3-gatsu no Lion 2nd Season (Episode 22) *[/Complete]*
Emiya-san Chi no Kyou no Gohan (Episode 4)
GeGeGe no Kitaro (Episode 1)
Hugtto! Precure (Episode 9)
Nanatsu no Bitoku (Episode 10) *[/Complete]*
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby (TV) (Episode 1-2)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 2, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works *- Episodes 19-21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2018)

*Today:*

_Basilisk: Ouka Ninpouchou_ (Episode 13)
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu_ (Episode 12)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV) 2_ (Episode 11)
_Yowamushi Pedal: Glory Line_ (Episode 13)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 3, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works *- Episodes 22-25 *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Stars!_ (Episode 100) *[/Complete]*
_3D Kanojo Real Girl_ (Episode 1)
_Black Clover_ (Episode 26)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast 2nd Season_ (Episode 12)
_Gundam Build Divers_ (Episode 1)
_Overlord II_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Tachibanakan To Lie Angle_ (Episode 1)
_Tokyo Ghoul re_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 4, 2018)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 13-16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2018)

*Today:*

Alice or Alice (Episode 1)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Ch.52)
Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS (Episode 46)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2018)

*Today:*

_Comic Girls_ (Episode 1)
_Dances with Dragons_ (Episode 1)
_Killing Bites_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Megalo Box_ (Episode 1)
_Tada-kun wa Koi wo Shinai_ (Episode 1)
_Violet Evergarden_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Reikenzan: Eichi e no Shikaku 1-3


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 7, 2018)

Violet Evergarden ep. 12-13
Darling in the FranXX ep. 12
Tokyu Ghoul:re ep. 1
Ginga Eiyuu Densetsu - Die Neue These ep. 1
Lostorage Conflated WIXOSS - Missing Link
Project A-ko
Project A-ko 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2018)

*Today:*

_Akkun to Kanojo_ (Episode 1)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Episode 13)
_Gurazeni_ (Episode 1)
_Lostorage Conflated WIXOSS_ (Episode 1)
_Mahou Shoujo Site_ (Episode 1)
_Toji no Miko_ (Episode 13)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 7, 2018)

*Pop Team Epic *- Episode 11
*Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card *- Episode 11
*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 17-20


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 8, 2018)

Project A-ko 3: Cinderella Rhapsody
Project A-ko: Final
Project A-ko: The Uncivil Wars 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2018)

*Today:*


_Amanchu! Advance_ (Episode 1)
_Amanchu! OVA_ *[/Complete]*
_Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season_ (Episode 1)
_Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen_ (Episode 13)
_Darling in the FranXX_ (Episode 13)
_Devils Line_ (Episode 1)
_Gegege no Kitarou (2018)_ (Episode 2)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Episode 1)
_Major 2nd_ (Episode 1)
_Persona 5 The Animation_ (Episode 1)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV) 2_ (Episode 12)
_Sword Art Online Alternative - Gun Gale Online_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 8, 2018)

*Today's Menu for the Emiya Family *- Episode 4
*Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu *- Episodes 9-12 *(end)
Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd Gig *- Episode 20


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 9, 2018)

Hinamatsuri ep. 1
Darling in the FranXX ep. 13
Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen ep. 13
Boku no Hero Academia S3 ep. 1
Sword Art Online Alternative - Gun Gale Online ep. 1
Persona 5 The Animation ep. 1
Mahou Shoujo Site ep. 1
Dirty Pair ep. 1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Friends!_ (Episode 1)
_Caligula_ (Episode 1)
_Hug tto! Precure_ (Episode 10)
_Shokugeki no Souma: San no Sara - Toutsuki Ressha-hen_  (Episode 1)
_Uma Musume: Pretty Derby (TV)_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 9, 2018)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 21-24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2018)

*Today:*

_Basilisk: Ouka Ninpouchou_ (Episode 14)
_Fumikiri Jikan_ (Episode 1)
_Golden Kamuy_ (Episode 1)
_ReLIFE: Kanketsu-hen_ (Episode 3)
_Yowamushi Pedal: Glory Line_ (Episode 14)


----------



## Harlow (Apr 10, 2018)

Gundam Build Divers - 2.youtube


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 10, 2018)

Chuunibyou Demo Koi ga Shitai! - Everything.
Season 1, 2 & the first movie.

Started watching this randomly.

I didn't expect much from it, but it was all right. Not super awesome, but I didn't get bored.
The comedy is gold, and there are some dramatic moments. As usual with Kyo-Ani, there aren't much ugly or badly animated moments. I just wish I could watch the second movie to get to the end of this story. Favorite characters are Rikka, Sanae and Kumin. Yuta is average as far as protag goes but can get things done once in a while.

Overall it was fun, and I'm going to miss it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2018)

*Today:*

_3D Kanojo Real Girl_ (Episode 2)
_Black Clover_ (Episode 27)
_Gundam Build Divers_ (Episode 2)
_Hitori no Shita - The Outcast S2_ (Episode 13)
_Tachibanakan To Lie Angle_ (Episode 2)
_Tokyo Ghoul re_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Eros (Apr 11, 2018)

Black Clover 17 and 18 so far...


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 11, 2018)

Code Geass Akito 3

Tempted to give Violet Evergarden a shot.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 11, 2018)

@Cardboard Tube Knight Hey is it true that persona 5 anime is out already?!!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> @Cardboard Tube Knight Hey is it true that persona 5 anime is out already?!!!


It started the same day as My Hero Academia


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 11, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It started the same day as My Hero Academia


Hah! may as well watch both! Is there a thread for the P5 anime?


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 11, 2018)

*Pop Team Epic *- Episode 12 *(end)*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Hah! may as well watch both! Is there a thread for the P5 anime?


Probably not. I never post in the threads for shows.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 11, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Probably not. I never post in the threads for shows.


Should I do one? I would be pretty fun.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Should I do one? I would be pretty fun.


Because it’s persona I would post in it. So I’m all for it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2018)

*Today:*

_Alice or Alice: Siscon Niisan to Futago no Imouto_ (Episode 2)
_Boruto - Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 53)
_Last Period: Owarinaki Rasen no Monogatari_ (Episode 1)
_Steins;Gate 0_ (Episode 1)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 47)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 12, 2018)

*Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card *- Episode 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2018)

*Today:*

_Comic Girls_ (Episode 2)
_Dorei-ku_ (Episode 1)
_Megalo Box_ (Episode 2)
_Saredo Tsumibito wa Ryuu to Odoru_ (Episode 2)
_Shiyan Pin Jiating_ (Episode 1)
_Tada-kun wa Koi wo Shinai_ (Episode 2)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 13, 2018)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 25-28


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2018)

*Today:*

_Akkun to Kanojo_ (Episode 2)
_Full Metal Panic! Invisible Victory_ (Episode 1)
_Gurazeni_ (Episode 2)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Episode 14)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Episode 2)
_Isekai Izakaya Koto Aitheria no Izakaya Nobu_ (Episode 1-2)
_Lostorage Conflated WIXOSS_ (Episode 2)
_Toji no Miko_ (Episode 14)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 14, 2018)

*Dragon Ball Super* - Episodes 29-32


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 15, 2018)

Hinamatsuri ep. 2
Lostorage Conflated WIXOSS ep. 2
Tokyo Ghoul:re ep. 2
Steins;Gate 0 ep. 1
Binan Koukou Chikyuu Boueibu Happy Kiss! ep. 1
Ginga Eiyuu Densetsu: Die Neue These - Kaikou ep. 2
Uchuu Senkan Tiramisù ep. 1-2
Mahou Shoujo Site ep. 2
Dirty Pair: Affair of Nolandia


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 15, 2018)

Kakuriyo bed and breakfast for spirits.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2018)

*Today:*

_Amanchu! Advance_ (Episode 2)
_Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season_ (Episode 2)
_Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen_ (Episode 14)
_Darling in the FranXX_ (Episode 14)
_Devils Line_ (Episode 2)
_Gegege no Kitarou (2018)_ (Episode 3)
_Hisone to Maso-tan_ (Episode 1)
_Major 2nd (TV)_ (Episode 2)
_Persona 5 the Animation_ (Episode 2)
_Piano no Mori (TV)_ (Episode 1)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV) 2_ (Episode 13)
_Sword Art Online Alternative: Gun Gale Online_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Araragi (Apr 15, 2018)

Dakara Boku wa, H ga Dekinai. ep 1 - 6


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 15, 2018)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 33-36
*Sailor Moon R *- Episode 14 (60)
*Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd Gig *- Episode 21

_Re-watch:_
*FLCL *- Episode 1


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 16, 2018)

Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen ep. 14
Darling in the FranXX ep. 14
Boku no Hero Academia S3 ep. 2
Full Metal Panic! Invisible Victory ep. 1
Dirty Pair OVA ep. 1-10
Dirty Pair Flight 005 Conspiracy


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Friends!_ (Episode 2)
_Beatless_ (Episode 13-14)
_Caligula_ (Episode 2)
_High School DxD Hero_ (Episode 0)
_Hug tto! Precure_ (Episode 11)
_Shokugeki no Soma S3_ (Episode 2)
_Uma Musume - Pretty Derby_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 17, 2018)

Caligula ep. 2
Persona 5 The Animation ep. 2
Sword Art Online Alternative: Gun Gale Online ep. 2
Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu ep. 13
Binan Koukou Chikyuu Boueibu Happy Kiss! ep. 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2018)

*Today:*

_Basilisk: Ouka Ninpouchou_ (Episode 15)
_Fumikiri Jikan_ (Episode 2)
_Golden Kamuy_ (Episode 2)
_Mahou Shoujo Site_ (Episode 2)
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu_ (Episode 13)
_Yowamushi Pedal: Glory Line_ (Episode 15)


----------



## Harlow (Apr 17, 2018)

Gundam Build Divers - 3.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 17, 2018)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 37-40


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2018)

*Today:*

_3D Kanojo Real Girl_ (Episode 3)
_Black Clover_ (Episode 28)
_Gundam Build Divers_ (Episode 3)
_High School DxD Hero_ (Episode 1)
_Hitori no Shita - The Outcast S2_ (Episode 14)
_Tachibanakan To Lie Angle_ (Episode 3)
_Tokyo Ghoul re_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2018)

*Today:*


_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 54)
_Last Period: Owarinaki Rasen no Monogatari_ (Episode 2)
_Steins Gate 0_ (Episode 2)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 48)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 19, 2018)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 41-44


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2018)

*Today:*

_Alice or Alice: Siscon Niisan to Futago no Imouto_ (Episode 3)
_Dorei-ku The Animation_ (Episode 2)
_Comic Girls_ (Episode 3)
_Megalo Box_ (Episode 3)
_Saredo Tsumibito wa Ryuu to Odoru_ (Episode 3)
_Tada-kun wa Koi wo Shinai_ (Episode 3)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 20, 2018)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 45-48


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2018)

*Today:*

_Akkun to Kanojo_ (Episode 3)
_Captain Tsubasa (2018) _(Episode 1-2)
_Full Metal Panic! Invisible Victory_ (Episode 2)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Episode 15)
_Gurazeni_ (Episode 3)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Episode 3)
_Lostorage Conflated WIXOSS_ (Episode 3)
_Toji no Miko_ (Episode 15)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 21, 2018)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 49-52


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2018)

*Today:*

_Amanchu! Advance_ (Episode 3)
_Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season_ (Episode 3)
_Captain Tsubasa 2018_ (Episode 3)
_Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen_ (Episode 15)
_Darling in the FranXX_ (Episode 15)
_Devils Line_ (Episode 3)
_Gegege no Kitarou (2018)_ (Episode 4)
_Hisone to Maso-tan_ (Episode 2)
_Major 2nd (TV)_ (Episode 3)
_Persona 5 the Animation_ (Episode 3)
_Sword Art Online Alternative: Gun Gale Online_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 22, 2018)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 53-56


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2018)

*Today:*

_Caligula_ (Episode 3)
_Mahou Shoujo Site_ (Episode 3)
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu_ (Episode 14)
_Shokugeki no Souma: San no Sara - Toutsuki Ressha-hen_ (Episode 3)
_Uma Musume: Pretty Derby (TV)_ (Episode 5)

*ReWatch:*

Gundam 00 (Episode 24-24) *[/End]*
Gundam 00 S2 (Episode 1-3)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 23, 2018)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 57-60


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 24, 2018)

Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu Joshou ep. 14
Tokyo Ghoul:re ep. 3
Steins;Gate 0 ep. 2
Persona 5 The Animation ep. 3
Full Metal Panic! Invisible Vistory ep. 2
Ginga Eiyuu Densetsu: Die Neue These - Kaikou ep. 3
Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya Movie: Sekka no Chikai


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Friends!_ (Episode 3)
_Basilisk: Ouka Ninpouchou_ (Episode 16)
_Fumikiri Jikan_ (Episode 3)
_Golden Kamuy_ (Episode 3)
_Hug tto! Precure_ (Episode 12)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV) 2_ (Episode 14)
_Yowamushi Pedal: Glory Line_ (Episode 16)

*ReWatch:*

Gundam 00 S2 (Episode 4)


----------



## Harlow (Apr 24, 2018)

Gundam Build Divers - 4.youtube


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2018)

*Today:*

_3D Kanojo: Real Girl_ (Episode 4)
_Black Clover_ (Episode 29)
_Gundam Build Divers_ (Episode 4)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast 2nd Season_ (Episode 15)
_Tachibanakan Triangle_ (Episode 4)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Episode 4)


*ReWatch:*

Gundam 00 S2 (Episode 5-7)


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 25, 2018)

Dirty Pair Flash 3 ep. 1-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2018)

*Today:*

_Alice or Alice_ (Episode 4)
_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 55)
_Last Period: Owarinaki Rasen no Monogatari_ (Episode 3)
_Steins;Gate 0_ (Episode 3)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 49)


*ReWatch:*

Gundam 00 S2 (Episode 8)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2018)

*Today:*

_Comic Girls_ (Episode 4)
_Dorei-ku The Animation_ (Episode 3)
_High School DxD Hero_ (Episode 2)
_Megalo Box_ (Episode 4)
_Saredo Tsumibito wa Ryuu to Odoru_ (Episode 4)
_Tada-kun wa Koi wo Shinai_ (Episode 4)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2018)

*Today:*

_Akkun to Kanojo_ (Episode 4)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Episode 16)
_Gurazeni_ (Episode 4)
_Full Metal Panic! Invisible Victory_ (Episode 3)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Episode 4)
_Toji no Miko_ (Episode 16)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2018)

*Today:*

_Amanchu! Advance_ (Episode 4)
_Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season_ (Episode 4)
_Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen_ (Episode 16)
_Devils Line_ (Episode 4)
_Gegege no Kitarou (2018)_ (Episode 5)
_Hisone to Maso-tan_ (Epsiode 3)
_Isekai Izakaya: Koto Aitheria no Izakaya Nobu_ (Episode 3-4)
_Lostorage Conflated WIXOSS_ (Episode 4)
_Major 2nd (TV)_ (Episode 4)
_Persona 5 the Animation_ (Episode 4)
_Sword Art Online Alternative: Gun Gale Online_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Araragi (Apr 29, 2018)

chihahafyru season 1: ep 1 - 4


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 29, 2018)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episode 61
*Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd Gig *- Episodes 22 and 23


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 30, 2018)

Boku no Hero Academia S3 ep. 4
Mahou Shoujo Site ep. 4
Cardcaptor Sakura: Cleard Card-hen ep. 16
Hinamatsuri ep. 4
Persona 5 The Animation ep. 4
Sword Art Online Alternative: Gun Gale Online ep. 4
Lostorage Conflated WIXOSS ep. 4
Uchuu Senkan Tiramisu ep. 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Friends!_ (Episode 4)
_Beatless_ (Episode 15)
_Caligula_ (Episode 4)
_Hug tto! Precure_ (Episode 13)
_Mahou Shoujo Site_ (Episode 4)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV) 2_ (Episode 15)
_Shokugeki no Souma: San no Sara - Toutsuki Ressha-hen_ (Episode 4)
_Uma Musume: Pretty Derby (TV)_ (Episode 6)


*ReWatch:*

_Gundam 00 S2_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 30, 2018)

_Re-watch_:

*FLCL *- Episodes 2 and 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2018)

*Today:*

_Basilisk: Ouka Ninpouchou_ (Episode 17)
_Fumikiri Jikan_ (Episode 4)
_Golden Kamuy_ (Episode 4)
_Yowamushi Pedal: Glory Line_ (Episode 17)


----------



## Divine Death (May 1, 2018)

*Golden Kamuy *- Episode 1
*Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card *- Episode 13


----------



## Aeternus (May 1, 2018)

Tokyo Ghoul:re ep. 4
Steins;Gate 0 ep. 3
Full Metal Panic! Invisible Victory ep. 3
Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu Joshou ep. 15
Uchuu Senkan Tiramisu ep. 5


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 2, 2018)

Started watching The Disastrous Life of Saiki K. cause a pal recommended it. 

Ah man, this shit be good and hilarious. It's almost perfect as an anime to play in the background, but then you catch a joke and then you're right in front of the screen. Watched like, 4 episodes today.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2018)

*Today:*

_3D Kanojo: Real Girl_ (Episode 5)
_Black Clover_ (Episode 30)
_Emiya-san Chi no Kyou no Gohan_ (Episode 5)
_Gundam Build Divers_ (Episode 5)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast 2nd Season_ (Episode 16)
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu_ (Episode 15)
_Tachibanakan Triangle_ (Episode 5)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Aeternus (May 3, 2018)

Ginga Eiyuu Densetsu: Die Neue These ep. 4-5
Caligula ep. 4
Binan Koukou Chikyuu Boueibu Happy Kiss! ep. 4
Emiya-san Chi no Kyou no Gohan ep. 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2018)

*Today:*

_High School DxD Hero_ (Episode 3)
_Last Period: Owarinaki Rasen no Monogatari_ (Episode 4)
_Steins;Gate 0_ (Episode 4)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 50)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2018)

*Today:*

_Alice or Alice_ (Episode 5)
_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 56)
_Comic Girls_ (Episode 5)
_Dorei-ku The Animation_ (Episode 4)
_Megalo Box_ (Episode 5)
_Saredo Tsumibito wa Ryuu to Odoru_ (Episode 5)
_Tada-kun wa Koi wo Shinai_ (Episode 5)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Episode 4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2018)

*Today:*

_Akkun to Kanojo_ (Episode 5)
_Full Metal Panic! Invisible Victory_ (Episode 4)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Episode 17)
_Gurazeni_ (Episode 5)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Episode 5)
_Lostorage Conflated WIXOSS_ (Episode 5)
_Toji no Miko_ (Episode 17)


----------



## Sasaukage (May 5, 2018)

Devilman: Crybaby


----------



## Divine Death (May 5, 2018)

*Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card *- Episode 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2018)

*Today:*

_Amanchu! Advance_ (Episode 5)
_Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season_ (Episode 5)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018)_ (Episode 1)
_Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen_ (Episode 17)
_Darling in the FranXX_ (Episode 16)
_Hisone to Maso-tan_ (Episode 4)
_Major 2nd (TV)_ (Episode 5)
_Persona 5 the Animation_ (Episode 5)
_Sword Art Online Alternative: Gun Gale Online_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (May 6, 2018)

*Sailor Moon R *- Episode 15
*Steins;Gate: Load Region of Deja Vu (film)*


----------



## Divine Death (May 7, 2018)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episode 62
*My Hero Academia *- Episode 1
*Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd Gig *- Episode 24
*Your Name (film)
*
_Re-watch:_

*FLCL *- Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2018)

*Today:
*
_Basilisk: Ouka Ninpouchou_ (Episode 18)
_Golden Kamuy_ (Episode 5)
_Fumikiri Jikan_ (Episode 5)
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu_ (Episode 16)
_Yowamushi Pedal: Glory Line_ (Episode 18)


*
Yesterday:*

_Aikatsu Friends!_ (Episode 5)
_Beatless_ (Episode 16)
_Caligula_ (Episode 5)
_Devils Line_ (Episode 5)
_Gegege no Kitarou (2018)_ (Episode 6)
_Hug tto! Precure_ (Episode 14)
_Mahou Shoujo Site_ (Episode 5)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV) 2_ (Episode 16)
_Shokugeki no Souma: San no Sara - Toutsuki Ressha-hen_ (Episode 5)
_Uma Musume: Pretty Derby (TV)_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Harlow (May 8, 2018)

Gundam Build Divers - 6.youtube


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2018)

*Today:*

_3D Kanojo: Real Girl_ (Episode 6)
_Black Clover_ (Episode 31)
_Gundam Build Divers_ (Episode 6)
_High School DxD Hero_ (Episode 4)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast 2nd Season_ (Episode 17)
_Tachibanakan Triangle_ (Episode 6)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (May 9, 2018)

_Yesterday:
_
*Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works - Sunny Day (OVA)
Today’s Menu for the Emiya Family *- Episode 5
*She & Her Cat (OVA)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2018)

*Today:*

_Last Period: Owarinaki Rasen no Monogatari_ (Episode 5)
_Steins;Gate 0_ (Episode 5)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 51)


----------



## 12771a (May 10, 2018)

Finished death note. Sad end for Kira. Feel sorry for him.


----------



## Divine Death (May 10, 2018)

*Durarara!! *- Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 57)
_Comic Girls_ (Episode 6)
_Dorei-ku The Animation_ (Episode 5)
_Megalo Box_ (Episode 6)
_Saredo Tsumibito wa Ryuu to Odoru_ (Episode 6)
_Tada-kun wa Koi wo Shinai_ (Episode 6)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Episode 5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2018)

*Today:*

_Akkun to Kanojo_ (Episode 6)
_Alice to Alice_ (Episode 6)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Episode 18)
_Gurazeni_ (Episode 6)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Episode 6)
_Lostorage Conflated WIXOSS_ (Episode 6)
_Toji no Miko_ (Episode 18)


----------



## Divine Death (May 13, 2018)

*Golden Kamuy *- Episode 2
*Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card *- Episode 15


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2018)

Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen ep. 18
Darling in the FranXX ep. 17
Hinamatsuri ep. 6
Lostorage Conflated WIXOSS ep. 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2018)

*Today:*

_Beatless_ (Episode 17)
_Caligula_ (Episode 6)
_Hug tto! Precure_ (Episode 15)
_Mahou Shoujo Site_ (Episode 6)
_Uma Musume: Pretty Derby (TV)_ (Episode 8)
_Shokugeki no Souma: San no Sara - Toutsuki Ressha-hen_ (Episode 6)

*


Yesterday:*

_Aikatsu Friends!_ (Episode 6)
_Amanchu! Advance_ (Episode 6)
_Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season_ (Episode 6)
_Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen_ (Episode 18)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018)_ (Episode 2)
_Darling in the FranXX_ (Episode 17)
_Devils Line_ (Episode 6)
_Gegege no Kitarou (2018)_ (Episode 7)
_Hisone to Maso-tan_ (Episode 5)
_Isekai Izakaya: Koto Aitheria no Izakaya Nobu_ (Episode 5-6)
_Major 2nd (TV)_ (Episode 6)
_Persona 5 the Animation_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2018)

*Today:*

_Basilisk: Ouka Ninpouchou_ (Episode 19)
_Fumikiri Jikan_ (Episode 6)
_Golden Kamuy_ (Episode 6)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV) 2_ (Episode 17)
_Yowamushi Pedal: Glory Line_ (Episode 19)


----------



## Harlow (May 15, 2018)

Fate/stay night MOVIE - Heaven's Feel I. presage flower.mp4
Gundam Build Divers - 7.youtube


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2018)

*Today:*

_3D Kanojo: Real Girl_ (Episode 7)
_Black Clover_ (Episode 32)
_Gundam Build Divers_ (Episode 7)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast 2nd Season_ (Episode 18)
_Tachibanakan Triangle_ (Episode 7)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2018)

*Today:*

_Last Period: Owarinaki Rasen no Monogatari_ (Episode 6)
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu_ (Episode 17)
_Steins;Gate 0_ (Episode 6)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 52)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2018)

*Today:*

_Alice or Alice: Siscon Niisan to Futago no Imouto_ (Episode 7)
_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 58)
_Comic Girls_ (Episode 7)
_Dorei-ku The Animation_ (Episode 6)
_Megalo Box _(Episode 7)
_Saredo Tsumibito wa Ryuu to Odoru_ (Episode 7)
_Tada-kun wa Koi wo Shinai_ (Episode 7)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (May 18, 2018)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episode 63


----------



## Aeternus (May 18, 2018)

Caligula ep. 6
Boku no Hero Academia S3 ep. 6
Mahou Shoujo Site ep. 6
Steins;Gate 0 ep. 6
Tokyo Ghoul:re ep. 7
Uchuu Senkan Tiramisu ep. 7
Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu Joshou ep. 17
Ginga Eiyuu Densetsu: Die Neue These ep. 7
Binan Koukou Chikyuu Boueibu Happy Kiss! ep. 6


----------



## Dre (May 18, 2018)

Finished Kakeguri today I thought it was good, give it a 7.5/8


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2018)

*Today:*

_Akkun to Kanojo_ (Episode 7)
_Full Metal Panic! Invisible Victory_ (Episode 5)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Episode 19)
_Gurazeni_ (Episode 7)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Episode 7)
_Lostorage Conflated WIXOSS_ (Episode 7)
_Toji no Miko_ (Episode 19)


----------



## Divine Death (May 19, 2018)

*My Hero Academia *- Episode 2

_Re-watch:
_
*FLCL *- Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2018)

*Today:*

_Amanchu! Advance_ (Episode 7)
_Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season_ (Episode 7)
_Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen_ (Episode 19)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018)_ (Episode 3)
_Darling in the FranXX_ (Episode 18)
_Devils Line_ (Episode 7)
_Gegege no Kitarou (2018)_(Episode 8)
_High School DxD Hero_ (Episode 5)
_Hisone to Maso-tan_ (Episode 6)
_Major 2nd (TV)_ (Episode 7)
_Persona 5 the Animation_ (Episode 7)
_Sword Art Online Alternative: Gun Gale Online_ (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (May 20, 2018)

*Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd Gig *- Episodes 25 and 26 *(end)*


----------



## Aeternus (May 20, 2018)

Darling in the FranXX ep. 18
Hinamatsuri ep. 7
Boku no Hero Academia S3 ep. 7
Full Metal Panic! Invisible Victory ep. 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2018)

*Today:*

_Beatless_ (Episode 18)
_Caligula_ (Episode 7)
_Hug tto! Precure_ (Episode 16)
_Mahou Shoujo Site_ (Episode 7)
_Shokugeki no Souma: San no Sara - Toutsuki Ressha-hen_ (Episode 7)
_Uma Musume: Pretty Derby (TV)_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Catamount (May 21, 2018)

I am slightly further from the middle of the* Fushigi Yuugi* and I am already tired of it, but still going to finish 
it is not bad, just slower and with too much MIAKAAAAAA every second, like she is a hand grenade herself


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Friends!_ (Episode 7)
_Basilisk: Ouka Ninpouchou_ (Episode 20)
_Fumikiri Jikan_ (Episode 7)
_Golden Kamuy_ (Episode 7)
_Yowamushi Pedal: Glory Line_ (Episode 20)


----------



## Harlow (May 22, 2018)

Gundam Build Divers - 8.youtube


----------



## Catamount (May 22, 2018)

Fushigi Yuugi chapters 19-22


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2018)

*Today:*


_3D Kanojo: Real Girl_ (Episode 8)
_Black Clover_ (Episode 33)
_Gundam Build Divers_ (Episode 8)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast 2nd Season_ (Episode 19)
_Tachibanakan Triangle_ (Episode 8)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Divine Death (May 23, 2018)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episode 64


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2018)

*Today:*

_Last Period: Owarinaki Rasen no Monogatari_ (Episode 7)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV) 2_ (Episode 18)
_Steins;Gate 0_ (Episode 7)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 53)


----------



## Divine Death (May 24, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*FLCL *- Episode 6 *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 59)
_Comic Girls_ (Episode 8)
_Dorei-ku The Animation_ (Episode 7)
_Megalo Box_ (Episode 8)
_Saredo Tsumibito wa Ryuu to Odoru_ (Episode 8)
_Tada-kun wa Koi wo Shinai_ (Episode 8)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Aeternus (May 26, 2018)

Fate/stay night Movie: Heaven's Feel - I. Presage Flower


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2018)

*Today:*

_Akkun to Kanojo_ (Episode 8)
_Full Metal Panic! Invisible Victory_ (Episode 6)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Episode 20)
_Gurazeni_ (Episode 8)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Episode 8)
_Lostorage Conflated WIXOSS_ (Episode 8)
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu_ (Episode 18)
_Toji no Miko_ (Episode 20)


----------



## Divine Death (May 26, 2018)

*Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card *- Episodes 16 and 17


----------



## Aeternus (May 26, 2018)

Hinamatsuri ep. 8
Full Metal Panic! Invisible Victory ep. 6
Lostorage Conflated WIXOSS ep. 8
Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu ep. 18
Mahou Shoujo Site ep. 8
Strike the Blood Second ep. 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2018)

*Today:*

_Amanchu! Advance_ (Episode 8)
_Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season_ (Episode 8)
_Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen_ (Episode 20)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018)_ (Episode 4)
_Darling in the FranXX_ (Episode 19)
_Devils Line_ (Episode 8)
_Gegege no Kitarou (2018)_ (Episode 9)
_High School DxD Hero_ (Episode 6)
_Hisone to Maso-tan_ (Episode 7)
_Major 2nd (TV)_ (Episode 8)
_Persona 5 the Animation_ (Episode 8)
_Sword Art Online Alternative: Gun Gale Online_ (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (May 27, 2018)

*My Hero Academia *- Episode 3


----------



## Aeternus (May 27, 2018)

Sword Art Online Alternative: Gun Gale Online ep. 7
Persona 5 the Animation ep. 8
Darling in the FranXX ep. 19
Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen ep. 20
Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season ep. 8
Strike the Blood Second ep. 3-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2018)

*Today:*

_Beatless_ (Episode 19)
_Caligula_ (Episode 8)
_Hug tto! Precure_ (Episode 17)
_Isekai Izakaya: Koto Aitheria no Izakaya Nobu_ (Episode 7-8)
_Mahou Shoujo Site_ (Episode 8)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV) 2_ (Episode 19)
_Shokugeki no Souma: San no Sara - Toutsuki Ressha-hen_ (Episode 8)
_Uma Musume: Pretty Derby (TV)_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Aeternus (May 28, 2018)

Strike the Blood Second ep. 6-8


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Friends!_ (Ch.8)
_Basilisk: Ouka Ninpouchou_ (Episode 21)
_Captain Tsubasa (2018)_ (Episode 4)
_Fumikiri Jikan_ (Episode 8)
_Golden Kamuy_ (Episode 8)
_Yowamushi Pedal: Glory Line_ (Episode 21)


----------



## Harlow (May 29, 2018)

Gundam Build Divers - 9.youtube


----------



## Catamount (May 29, 2018)

Finished Fushigi Yuugi
and watched Plastic Neesan


----------



## Divine Death (May 29, 2018)

*Golden Kamuy *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2018)

*Today:*

_3D Kanojo Real Girl_ (Episode 9)
_Alice or Alice_ (Episode 8)
_Black Clover_ (Episode 34)
_Gundam Build Divers_ (Episode 9)
_High School DxD Hero_ (Episode 7)
_Hitori no Shita - The Outcast S2_ (Episode 20)
_Tachibanakan To Lie Angle_ (Episode 9)
_Tokyo Ghoul re_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 30, 2018)

Steins;Gate 0 episode 8.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2018)

*Today:*

_Alice or Alice_ (Episode 9)
_Last Period - Owarinaki Rasen no Monogatari_ (Episode 8)
_Steins Gate 0_ (Episode 8)
_Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 54)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boruto - Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 60)
_Comic Girls_ (Episode 9)
_Dorei-ku The Animation_ (Episode 8)
_Megalo Box_ (Episode 9)
_Nanatsu no Taizai - Imashime no Fukkatsu_ (Episode 19)
_Tada-kun wa Koi wo Shinai_ (Episode 9)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 1, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood *- Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2018)

*Today:*

_Akkun to Kanojo_ (Episode 9)
_Full Metal Panic! Invisible Victory_ (Episode 7)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Episode 21)
_Gurazeni_ (Episode 9)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Episode 9)
_Lostorage Conflated WIXOSS_ (Episode 9)
_Toji no Miko_ (Episode 21)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 2, 2018)

*Durarara!! *- Episodes 3 and 4
*Dragon Ball GT *- Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 2, 2018)

Hinamatsuri ep. 9
Steins;Gate 0 ep. 8
Nanatsu no Taizai - Imashime no Fukkatsu ep. 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2018)

*Today:*

_Amanchu! Advance_ (Episode 9)
_Boku no Hero Academia S3_ (Episode 9)
_Cardcaptor Sakura Clear Card_ (Episode 21)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018)_ (Episode 5)
_Devils Line_ (Episode 9)
_Emiya-san Chi no Kyou no Gohan_ (Episode 6)
_Gegege no Kitarou (2018)_ (Episode 10)
_Major 2nd_ (Episode 9)
_Persona 5 The Animation_ (Episode 9)
_Saiki Kusuo no Psi-nan 2_ (Episode 20)
_Saredo Tsumibito wa Ryuu to Odoru_ (Episode 9)
_Sword Art Online Alternative - Gun Gale Online_ (Episode 8)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 3, 2018)

*Golden Kamuy *- Episode 5
*FLCL Progressive *- Episode 1
*Dragon Ball Super *- Episode 65
*My Hero Academia *- Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Friends_ (Episode 9)
_Caligula_ (Episode 9)
_Hisone to Maso-tan_ (Episode 8)
_Hug tto! Precure_ (Episode 18)
_Mahou Shoujo Site _(Episode 9)
_Shokugeki no Souma: San no Sara - Toutsuki Ressha-hen_ (Episode 9)
_Uma Musume: Pretty Derby (TV)_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 4, 2018)

*Sailor Moon R *- Episodes 16 and 17 (62 and 63)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 4, 2018)

Persona 5 The Animation ep. 9
Uchuu Senkan Tiramisu ep. 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2018)

*Today:*

_Basilisk: Ouka Ninpouchou_ (Episode 22)
_Fumikiri Jikan_ (Episode 9)
_Golden Kamuy_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Harlow (Jun 5, 2018)

Gundam Build Divers - 10.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 5, 2018)

*Durarara!! *- Episodes 5 and 6
*Dragon Ball GT *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2018)

*Today:*

_3D Kanojo: Real Girl_ (Episode 10)
_Black Clover_ (Episode 35)
_Gundam Build Divers_ (Episode 10)
_High School DxD Hero_ (Episode 8)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast 2nd Season_ (Episode 21)
_Tachibanakan Triangle_ (Episode 10)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Episode 10)
_Yowamushi Pedal - Glory Line_ (Episode 22)


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 6, 2018)

Everyday I watch Nardo and Bleach. I literally rape replay button.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 6, 2018)

*Sailor Moon R *- Episodes 18 and 19 (64 and 65)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2018)

*Today:*

_Last Period: Owarinaki Rasen no Monogatari_ (Episode 9)
_Steins;Gate 0_ (Episode 9)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 55)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 7, 2018)

*Durarara!! *- Episodes 7 and 8
*Dragon Ball GT *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 61)
_Comic Girls_ (Episode 10)
_Dorei-ku The Animation_ (Episode 9)
_Megalo Box_ (Episode 10)
_Saredo Tsumibito wa Ryuu to Odoru_ (Episode 10)
_Tada-kun wa Koi wo Shinai_ (Episode 10)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 8, 2018)

*Sailor Moon R *- Episodes 20 and 21 (66 and 67)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2018)

*Today:*

_Akkun to Kanojo_ (Episode 10)
_Alice or Alice_ (Episode 10)
_Full Metal Panic! Invisible Victory_ (Episode 8)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Episode 22)
_Gurazeni_ (Episode 10)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Episode 10)
_Lostorage Conflated WIXOSS_ (Episode 10)
_Toji no Miko_ (Episode 22)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2018)

*Today:*

_Amanchu! Advance _(Episode 10)
_Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season_ (Episode 10)
_Captain Tsubasa (2018)_ (Episode 5-7)
_Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen_ (Episode 22) *[/Complete]*
_Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018)_ (Episode 6)
_Darling in the FranXX_ (Episode 20)
_Devils Line_ (Episode 10)
_Gegege no Kitarou (2018)_ (Episode 11)
_Hisone to Maso-tan_ (Episode 8)
_Major 2nd (TV)_ (Episode 10)
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu_ (Episode 20)
_Persona 5 the Animation_ (Episode 10)
_Sword Art Online Alternative: Gun Gale Online_ (Episode 9)
_Wakaokami wa Shougakusei!_ (Episode 1-2)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 10, 2018)

Steins;Gate 0 ep.9


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 10, 2018)

*Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card *- Episodes 18 and 19
*Dragon Ball Super *- Episode 66
*My Hero Academia *- Episode 5
*FLCL: Progressive *- Episode 2


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 10, 2018)

Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card-hen ep. 22
Darling in the FranXX ep. 20
Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu ep. 21
Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season ep. 10
Hinamatsuri ep. 10
Mahou Shoujo Site ep. 10
Persona 5 The Animation ep. 10
Steins;Gate 0 ep. 9
Lostorage Conflated WIXOSS ep. 10
Full Metal Panic! Invisible Victory ep. 8
Tokyo Ghoul:re ep. 10


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 11, 2018)

*Durarara!! *- Episodes 9 and 10
*Dragon Ball GT *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2018)

*Today:
*
_Basilisk: Ouka Ninpouchou _(Episode 23)
_Fumikiri Jikan _(Episode 10)
_Golden Kamuy _(Episode 10)
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu _(Episode 20-21)

*


Yesterday:*

_Aikatsu Friends!_ (Episode 10)
_Beatless_ (Episode 21)
_Caligula_ (Episode 10)
_Captain Tsubasa (2018)_ (Episode 8)
_Hug tto! Precure_ (Episode 18)
_Isekai Izakaya - Koto Aitheria no Izakaya Nobu_ (Episode 9-10)
_Mahou Shoujo Site_ (Episode 10)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV) 2_ (Episode 21)
_Shokugeki no Souma: San no Sara - Toutsuki Ressha-hen_ (Episode 10)
_Uma Musume: Pretty Derby (TV)_ (Episode 12)


----------



## Harlow (Jun 12, 2018)

Gundam Build Divers - 11.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 12, 2018)

*Sailor Moon R *- Episodes 22 and 23 (68 and 69)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2018)

*Today:*

_3D Kanojo: Real Girl_ (Episode 11)
_Black Clover_ (Episode 36)
_Gundam Build Divers_ (Episode 11)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast 2nd Season_ (Episode 22)
_Tachibanakan Triangle_ (Episode 11)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Episode 11)
_Yowamushi Pedal: Glory Line_ (Episode 23)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 13, 2018)

*Dragon Ball GT *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 13, 2018)

Caligula ep. 10
Uchuu Senkan Tiramisu ep. 11
Sword Art Online Alternative: Gun Gale Online ep. 9
Ginga Eiyuu Densetsu_ Die Neue These ep. 9-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2018)

*Today:*

_Alice or Alice_ (Episode 11)
_Last Period – Owarinaki Rasen no Monogatari_ (Episode 10)
_Steins;Gate 0_ (Episode 10)
_Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS_ Episode 56


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2018)

*Today:*

_Akkun to Kanojo_ (Episode 11)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Episode 23)
_Gurazeni_ (Episode 11)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Episode 11)
_Lostorage Conflated WIXOSS_ (Episode 11)
_Toji no Miko_ (Episode 23)

*
Yesterday:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 62)
_Comic Girls_ (Episode 11)
_Dorei-ku The Animation_ (Episode 10)
_Megalo Box_ (Episode 11)
_Saredo Tsumibito wa Ryuu to Odoru_ (Episode 11)
_Tada-kun wa Koi wo Shinai_ (Episode 11)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 16, 2018)

Hinamatsuri ep. 11
Steins;Gate 0 ep. 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2018)

*Today:*

_Amanchu! Advance_ (Episode 11)
_Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season_ (Episode 11)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018)_ (Episode 7)
_Darling in the FranXX_ (Episode 21)
_Devils Line_ (Episode 11)
_Gegege no Kitarou (2018)_ (Episode 12)
_Major 2nd (TV)_ (Episode 11)
_Persona 5 the Animation_ (Episode 11)
_Sword Art Online Alternative: Gun Gale Online_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 17, 2018)

*Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card *- Episode 20
*Golden Kamuy *- Episodes 6 and 7
*Dragon Ball Super *- Episode 67
*FLCL: Progressive *- Episode 3
*My Hero Academia *- Episode 6


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 17, 2018)

Sword Art Online Alternative: Gun Gale Online ep. 10
Persona 5 The Animation ep. 11
Darling in the FranXX ep. 21
Boku no Hero Academia S3 ep. 11
Mahou Shoujo Site ep. 11
Tokyo Ghoul:re ep. 11
Lostorage Conflated WIXOSS ep. 11
Binan Koukou Chikyuu Boueibu LOVE! LOVE! LOVE!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Friends!_ (Episode 11)
_Beatless_ (Episode 22)
_Caligula_ (Episode 11)
_Hisone to Maso-tan_ (Episode 9)
_Hug tto! Precure_ (Episode 20)
_Mahou Shoujo Site_ (Episode 11)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV) 2_ (Episode 22)
_Shokugeki no Souma: San no Sara - Toutsuki Ressha-hen_ (Episode 11)
_Uma Musume: Pretty Derby (TV)_ (Episode 13)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 18, 2018)

*Dragon Ball GT *- Episodes 11-14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2018)

*Today:*

_Basilisk: Ouka Ninpouchou_ (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
_Fumikiri Jikan_ (Episode 11)
_Golden Kamuy_ (Episode 11)
_Yowamushi Pedal: Glory Line_ (Episode 24)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 19, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood *- Episodes 11-14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2018)

*Today:*

_3D Kanojo: Real Girl_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Black Clover_ (Episode 37)
_Gundam Build Divers_ (Episode 12)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast 2nd Season_ (Episode 23)
_Tachibanakan Triangle_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Fishmaster (Jun 20, 2018)

I started Neon Genesis Evangelion. Episode 1 seemed really cool. I like the character Misata but the others seem bad. Well maybe I'm being a little harsh because 14 year old anti-social protagonists are always destined for the trash can but I do like the animation and overall vibe a lot.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 20, 2018)

*Dragon Ball GT *- Episodes 15-18


----------



## Araragi (Jun 20, 2018)

rewatched my little monster ep 1-13


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 20, 2018)

Caligula ep. 11
Binan Koukou Chikyuu Boueibu Happy Kiss! ep. 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2018)

*Today:*

_Alice or Alice_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Last Period: Owarinaki Rasen no Monogatari_ (Episode 11)
_Steins;Gate 0_ (Episode 11)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 57)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2018)

*Today:*


_Comic Girls_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Dorei-ku The Animation_ (Episode 11)
_Megalo Box_ (Episode 12)
_Saredo Tsumibito wa Ryuu to Odoru_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Tada-kun wa Koi wo Shinai_ (Episode 12)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Episode 11) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2018)

*Today:*

_Akkun to Kanojo_ (Episode 12)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
_Gurazeni_ (Episode 12)
_Full Metal Panic! Invisible Victory_ (Episode 9)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Lostorage Conflated WIXOSS_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Toji no Miko_ (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 23, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood *- Episodes 15-18


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 23, 2018)

Hinamatsuri ep. 12
Mahou Shoujo Site ep. 12
Steins;Gate ep. 11
Ginga Eiyuu Densetsu: Die Neue These ep. 11
Tokyo Ghoul:re ep. 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2018)

*Today:*

_Amanchu! Advance_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season_ (Episode 12)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018)_ (Episode 8)
_Darling in the FranXX_ (Episode 22)
_Devils Line_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Gegege no Kitarou (2018)_ (Episode 13)
_Hisone to Maso-tan_ (Episode 10)
_Major 2nd (TV)_ (Episode 12)
_Persona 5 the Animation_ (Episode 12)
_Sword Art Online Alternative: Gun Gale Online_ (Episode 11)


----------



## Araragi (Jun 24, 2018)

wotaku ni koi wa muzakashii - ep 1-11


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 24, 2018)

Darling in the FranXX ep. 22
Boku no Hero Academia S3 ep. 12
Lostorage Conflated WIXOSS ep. 12
Persona 5 The Animation ep. 12
Sword Art Online Alternative: Gun Gale Online ep. 11
Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu Joshou ep. 22
Full Metal Panic! Invisible Victory ep. 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Friends!_ (Episode 12)
_Caligula_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Hug tto! Precure_ (Episode 21)
_Mahou Shoujo Site_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu_ (Episode 22)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV) 2_  (Episode 23)
_Shokugeki no Souma: San no Sara - Toutsuki Ressha-hen_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2018)

*Today:*

_Fumikiri Jikan_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Golden Kamuy_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Yowamushi Pedal: Glory Line_ (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Jun 26, 2018)

casshern sins, re-watching cowboy bepop


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2018)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Episode 38)
_Captain Tsubasa (2018)_ (Episode 9)
_Gundam Build Divers_ (Episode 13)
_Hitori no Shita: The Outcast 2nd Season_ (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 27, 2018)

Uchuu Senkan Tiramisu ep. 12
Caligula ep. 12
Binan Koukou Chikyuu Boueibu Happy Kiss! ep. 11
Ginga Eiyuu Densetsu: Die Neue These ep. 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2018)

*Today:*

_Captain Tsubasa (2018)_ (Episode 10)
_Last Period - Owarinaki Rasen no Monogatari_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_PriPara_ (Episode 1)
_Steins;Gate 0_ (Episode 12)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_  (Episode 63)
_Dorei-ku The Animation_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Megalo Box_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
_Tada-kun wa Koi wo Shinai_ (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Harlow (Jun 30, 2018)

Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion MOVIE II - Transgression.mkv


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2018)

*Today:*

_Akkun to Kanojo_ (Episode 13)
_Full Metal Panic! Invisible Victory_ (Episode 10)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 30, 2018)

*FLCL: Progressive *- Episode 4
*My Hero Academia *- Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season_ (Episode 13)
_Captain Tsubasa (2018)_ (Episode 11-12)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018)_ (Episode 9)
_Darling in the FranXX_ (Episode 23)
_Gegege no Kitarou (2018)_ (Episode 14)
_Major 2nd (TV)_ (Episode 13)
_Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu_ (Episode 23)
_Persona 5 the Animation_ (Episode 13)
_Sword Art Online Alternative: Gun Gale Online_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 1, 2018)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 68 and 69
*FLCL: Progressive *- Episode 5
*My Hero Academia *- Episode 8
*Today’s Menu for the Emiya Family *- Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2018)

*Today:*

_Beatless_ (Episode 23-24)
_Emiya-san Chi no Kyou no Gohan_ (Episode 7)
_Hanebado!_ (Episode 1)
_Hisone to Maso-tan_ (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
_Hug tto! Precure_ (Episode 22)
_Island_ (Episode 1)
_Saiki Kusuo no Ψ-nan (TV) 2_ (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 2, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood *- Episodes 19-22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2018)

*Today:*

_One Room S2_ (Episode 1)
_Yama no Susume S3_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Harlow (Jul 3, 2018)

Gundam Build Divers - 14.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 3, 2018)

*Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card *- Episodes 21 and 22 (end......?)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Friends!_ (Episode 13)
_Black Clover_ (Episode 39)
_Dragon Ball Heroes_ (Episode 1)
_Gundam Build Divers_ (Episode 14)


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Jul 4, 2018)

marathoning psycho pass


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 4, 2018)

*Dragon Ball GT *- Episodes 19-22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2018)

*Today:*

_Steins;Gate 0_ (Episode 13)
_Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 58)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 5, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood *- Episodes 23-26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boruto – Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 64)
_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu_ (Episode 1)
_Shichisei no Subaru_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 6, 2018)

*Dragon Ball GT *- Episodes 23-26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2018)

*Today:*

_Akkun to Kanojo_ (Episode 14)
_Captain Tsubasa (2018)_ (Episode 13)
_Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro_ (Episode 1)
_Harukana Receive_ (Episode 1)
_Satsuriku no Tenshi_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Entae (Jul 7, 2018)

Devilman


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2018)

*Today:*

Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 10)
Darling in the FranXX (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 15)
Hyakuren no Haou to Seiyaku no Valkyria (Episode 1)
Major 2nd (Episode 14)
Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu (Episode 24) *[Complete]*
Ongaku Shoujo (Episode 1)
Persona 5 The Animation(Episode 14)
Planet With (Episode 1)


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Jul 8, 2018)

Started ep 1 of Honey and Clover

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2018)

*Today:*

_Asobi Asobase_ (Episode 1)
_Captain Tsubasa (2018)_ (Episode 14)
_Hanebado!_ (Episode 2)
_High School DxD Hero_ (Episode 9-12) *[/Complete]*
_Hug tto! Precure_ (Episode 23)
_Island_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2018)

*Today:*

_Jashin-chan Dropkick_ (Episode 1)
_One Room S2_ (Episode 2)
_Yama no Susume S3_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Harlow (Jul 10, 2018)

Gundam Build Divers - 15.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 10, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood *- Episodes 27-30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2018)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Episode 40)
_Gundam Build Divers_ (Episode 14)
_Overlord III_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 11, 2018)

*Dragon Ball GT *- Episodes 27-30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2018)

*Today:*

_Captain Tsubasa (2018)_ (Episode 15)
_Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 59)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aikatsu Friends!_ (Episode 14)
_Back Street Girls: Gokudolls_ (Episode 1)
_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu_ (Episode 2)
_Shichisei no Subaru_ (Episode 2)
_Zoids Wild_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2018)

*Today:*

_Akkun to Kanojo_ (Episode 15)
_Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro_ (Episode 2)
_Grand Blue_ (Episode 1)
_Happy Sugar Life_ (Episode 1)
_Harukana Receive_ (Episode 2)
_Satsuriku no Tenshi_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Seaso_n (Episode 14)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018)_ (Episode 11)
_Gegege no Kitarou (2018)_ (Episode 16)
_Hyakuren no Haou to Seiyaku no Valkyria_ (Episode 2)
_Major 2nd (TV)_ (Episode 15)
_Ongaku Shoujo_ (Episode 2)
_Persona 5 the Animation_ (Episode 15)
_Shoujo Kageki Revue Starlight_ (Episode 1)
_Sunoharasou no Kanrinin-san_ (Episode 1-2)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 15, 2018)

_Yesterday:
_
*FLCL: Progressive *- Episode 6 (end)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 15, 2018)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 70 and 71


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 15, 2018)

Darling in the FranXX ep. 23-24
Boku no Hero Academia S3 ep. 13-14
Steins;Gate 0 ep. 12-13
Sword Art Online Alternative: Gun Gale Online ep. 12
Binan Koukou Chikyuu Boueibu Happy Kiss! ep. 12
Full Metal Panic! Invisible Victory ep. 10
Emiya-san Chi no Kyou no Gohan ep. 7
Angolmois: Genkou Kassenki ep. 1
Planet With ep. 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 16, 2018)

Iya na Kao sare nagara Opantsu Misete Moraitai
AKA, I Want You To Make a Disgusted Face and Show Me Your Underwear


As of the first episode, it is AOTY


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2018)

*Today:*


Asobi Asobase (Episode 2)
Hanebado! (Episode 3)
Hataraku Saibou (Episode 1)
Hug tto! Precure (Episode 24)
Island (Episode 3)
Planet With (Episode 2)


----------



## Junnah (Jul 16, 2018)

starting to watch bleach again for the good memories


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 16, 2018)

Overlord S3 ep. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2018)

*Today:*


_One Room S2_ (Episode 3)
_Yama no Susume S3_ (Episode 3)


----------



## Harlow (Jul 17, 2018)

Gundam Build Divers - 16.youtube


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 17, 2018)

Persona 5 The Animation ep. 13-15
Banana Fish ep. 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2018)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Episode 41)
_Gundam Build Divers _(Episode 15)
_Iya na Kao Sare Nagara Opantsu Misete Moraitai_ (Episode 1)
_Overlord III_ (Episode 2)
_Super DragonBall Heroes_ (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 18, 2018)

*Dragon Ball GT *- Episodes 31-34


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2018)

*Today:*

_Steins;Gate 0_ (Episode 14)
_Tenrou? Sirius the Jaeger_ (Episode 1)
_Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS_ (Ch.60)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 19, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood *- Episodes 31-34


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2018)

*Today:*

Boruto - Naruto Next Generations (Episode 65)
Shichisei no Subaru (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 20, 2018)

*Puella Magi Madoka Magika - Part 1: Beginnings (film)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2018)

*Today:*

Akkun to Kanojo (Episode 16)
Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro (Episode 3)
Happy Sugar Life (Episode 2)
Harukana Receive (Episode 3)
Full Metal Panic! Invisible Victory (Episode 11-12) *[/Complete]*
Grand Blue (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 21, 2018)

*Puella Magi Madoka Magica - Part 2: Eternal (film)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2018)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season (Episode 15)
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018)(Episode 12)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 17)
Hyakuren no Haou to Seiyaku no Valkyria (Epsiode 3)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu (Episode 3)
Major 2nd (TV) (Episode 16)
Ongaku Shoujo (Episode 3)
Persona 5 the Animation (Episode 16)
Satsuriku no Tenshi (Episode 3)
Shoujo Kageki Revue Starlight (Episode 2)
Sunoharasou no Kanrinin-san (Episode 3)
Tenrou: Sirius the Jaeger (Episode 2)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 22, 2018)

*Puella Magi Madoka Magica - Part 3: Rebellion (film)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2018)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 15)
Asobi Asobase (Episode 3)
Hanebado! (Episode 4)
Hug tto! Precure (Episode 25)
Island (Episode 4)
Planet With (Episode 3)
Shingeki no Kyojin Season 3 (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 23, 2018)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episode 72
*My Hero Academia *- Episode 11
*Dragon Ball GT *- Episodes 35-38


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2018)

*Today:*

High Score Girl (Episode 1-2)
One Room S2 (Episode 4)
Yama no Susume: Third Season (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 24, 2018)

*Dragon Ball GT *- Episodes 39-42


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 24, 2018)

Overlord S3 ep.2
Full Metal Panic! Invisible Victory ep. 11-12
Angolmois: Genkou Kassenki ep. 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 42)
Overlord III (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 25, 2018)

*Dragon Ball GT *- Episodes 43-46


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2018)

*Today:*

Steins Gate 0 (Episode 15)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 61)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 26, 2018)

*Dragon Ball GT *- Episodes 47-50


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2018)

*Today:*

Boruto – Naruto Next Generations (Episode 66)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu (Episode 4)
Shichisei no Subaru (Episode 4)


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 27, 2018)

Decided to watch Uchouten Kazoku instead of Hozuki no Reitetsu. And Katangatari instead of Shigurui.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2018)

*Today:*

Akkun to Kanojo (Episode 17)
Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro (Episode 4)
Grand Blue (Episode 3)
Happy Sugar Life (Episode 3)
Harukana Receive (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 28, 2018)

*Dragon Ball GT *- Episodes 51 and 52


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 28, 2018)

Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu ep. 23-24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2018)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 16)
Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season (Episode 16)
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 13)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 18)
Hyakuren no Haou to Seiyaku no Valkyria (Episode 4)
Major 2nd (TV) (Episode 17)
Ongaku Shoujo (TV) (Episode 4)
Persona 5 the Animation (Episode 17)
Satsuriku no Tenshi (Episode 4)
Shoujo Kageki Revue Starlight (Episode 3)
Sunoharasou no Kanrinin-san (Episode 4)
Tenrou: Sirius the Jaeger (Episode 3)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Episode 3)


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 29, 2018)

Saw some raw clips of the new Iyapan episode -  Nun episode this time 
Hopefully the subs won't take as long to arrive as the idol ep's did


----------



## GhibliFox (Jul 29, 2018)

Just started to watch _Samurai Champloo_ again.


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 29, 2018)

*Golden Kamuy *- Episode 8
*Dragon Ball Super *- Episode 73
*My Hero Academia *- Episode 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2018)

*Today:*

Asobi Asobase (Episode 4)
Hanebado! (Episode 5)
High Score Girl (Episode 3)
Hug tto! Precure (Episode 26)
Island (Episode 5)
Planet With (Episode 4)
Shingeki no Kyojin Season 3 (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 30, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood *- Episodes 35-38


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2018)

*Today:*

One Room 2nd Season (Episode 5)
Yama no Susume: Third Season (Episode 5)


----------



## Harlow (Jul 31, 2018)

Gundam Build Divers - 17.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 31, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood *- Episodes 39-42


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 31, 2018)

Shingeki no Kyojin S3 ep. 1
Sirius the Jaeger ep. 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 43)
Gundam Build Divers (Episode 16)
Overlord III (Episode 4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2018)

*Today:*

_Emiya-san Chi no Kyou no Gohan_ (Episode 8)
_Steins Gate 0_ (Episode 16)
_Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 62)


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 2, 2018)

Overlord S3 ep. 4
Shingeki no Kyojin S3 ep. 2
Banana Fish ep. 3 - 4
Steins;Gate 0 ep. 14 - 15
Angolmois ep. 3


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 2, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood *- Episodes 43-46


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2018)

*Today:*

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 67)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu (Episode 5)
Shichisei no Subaru (Episode 5)


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 3, 2018)

Iyapan 3 - Finally, subs! Well worth the wait. AOTD


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 3, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood *- Episodes 47-50


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2018)

*Today:*

Akkun to Kanojo (Episode 18)
Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro (Episode 5)
Grand Blue (Episode 4)
Happy Sugar Life (Episode 4)
Harukana Receive (Episode 5)
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 4, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood *- Episodes 51 and 52


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2018)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season (Episode 17)
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 14)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 19)
Hyakuren no Haou to Seiyaku no Valkyria (Episode 5)
Major 2nd (TV) (Episode 18)
Ongaku Shoujo (TV) (Episode 5)
Persona 5 the Animation (Episode 18)
Shoujo Kageki Revue Starlight (Episode 4)
Sunoharasou no Kanrinin-san (Episode 5)
Tenrou: Sirius the Jaeger (Episode 4)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 5, 2018)

*Dragon Ball GT *- Episodes 53 and 54

_Re-watch:
_
*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood *- Episodes 53 and 54


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 5, 2018)

Persona 5 The Animation ep. 18
Fate/Extra Last Encore - Irusterias Tendouron ep. 1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2018)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 17)
Asobi Asobase (Episode 5)
Hanebado! (Episode 6)
High Score Girl (Episode 4)
Island (Episode 6)
Planet With (Episode 5)
Shingeki no Kyojin Season 3 (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 6, 2018)

*Dragon Ball GT *- Episodes 55 and 56

_Re-watch:
_
*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood *- Episodes 55 and 56


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 6, 2018)

Shingeki no Kyojin S3 ep. 3
Steins;Gate 0 ep. 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2018)

*Today:*

One Room 2nd Season (Episode 6)
Yama no Susume: Third Season (Episode 6)


----------



## Harlow (Aug 7, 2018)

Gundam Build Divers - 18.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 7, 2018)

*Dragon Ball GT *- Episodes 57-60


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 44)
Gundam Build Divers (Episode 17)
Overlord III (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 8, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood *- Episodes 57-60


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2018)

*Today:*


Steins Gate 0 (Episode 17)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 63)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 9, 2018)

*Dragon Ball GT *- Episodes 61-64 *(end)*


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 9, 2018)

Steins;Gate 0 ep. 17
Banana Fish ep. 5
Overlord S3 ep. 5
Planet With ep. 5
Angolmois Genkou Kassenki ep. 5
Boku no Hero Academia S3 ep. 17
Tenrou Sirius the Jaeger ep. 3-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2018)

*Today:*


Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 68)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu (Episode 6)
Shichisei no Subaru (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 10, 2018)

_Re-watch:
_
*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood *- Episodes 61-64 *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2018)

*Today:*

Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro (Episode 6)
Grand Blue (Episode 5)
Happy Sugar Life (Episode 5)
Harukana Receive (Epsiode 6)


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 12, 2018)

Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho ep. 1-2
Emiya-san Chi no Kyou no Gohan ep. 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2018)

*Today:*


Akkun to Kanojo (Episode 19)
Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season (Episode 18)
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 15)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 20)
Hyakuren no Haou to Seiyaku no Valkyria (Episode 6)
Iya na Kao sare nagara Opantsu Misete Moraitai (Episode 1-3)
Major 2nd (TV) (Episode 19)
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho (Episode 2)
Ongaku Shoujo (TV) (Episode 6) *[/Dropped]*
Persona 5 the Animation (Episode 19)
Shoujo Kageki Revue Starlight (Episode 5)
Sunoharasou no Kanrinin-san (Episode 6)
Tenrou: Sirius the Jaeger (Episode 5)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 12, 2018)

*One Punch Man *- Episode 1
*My Hero Academia *- Episode 13 *(s1 end) *and 14 (1) *(s2)*


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 13, 2018)

Boku no Hero Academia S3 ep. 18
Banana Fish ep. 6
Persona 5 The Animation ep. 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2018)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 18)
Asobi Asobase (Episode 6)
Captain Tsubasa (2018) (Episode 16-17)
Hanebado! (Episode 7)
High Score Girl (Episode 5)
Hug tto! Precure (Episode 27)
Island (Episode 7)
Iya na Kao Sare Nagara Opantsu Misete Moraitai (Episode 4)
Planet With (Episode 6)
Shingeki no Kyojin Season 3 (Episode 4)
Zoids Wild (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 13, 2018)

*Golden Kamuy *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 13, 2018)

Shingeki no Kyojin S3 ep. 4
Planet With ep. 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2018)

*Today:*

One Room 2nd Season (Episode 7)
Yama no Susume: Third Season (Episode 7)


----------



## Harlow (Aug 14, 2018)

Gundam Build Divers - 19.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 14, 2018)

*Golden Kamuy *- Episodes 11 and 12 *(S1 end)
Hanebado! *- Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 45)
Gundam Build Divers (Episode 18)
Overlord III (Episode 6)


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 15, 2018)

Chuunibyou Demo Koi ga Shitai ! - Take On Me -

It was nice. Not the movie of the year, but it was a somewhat interesting ride.
With some changes here and there.


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 15, 2018)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 74 and 75


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2018)

*Today:*

Steins Gate 0 (Episode 18)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 64)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2018)

*Today:*

Boruto - Naruto Next Generations (Episode 69)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu (Episode 7)
Shichisei no Subaru (Episode 7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2018)

*Today:*

Akkun to Kanojo (Episode 20)
Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro (Episode 7)
Grand Blue (Episode 6)
Happy Sugar Life (Episode 6)
Harukana Receive (Episode 7)
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho (Episode 3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2018)

*Today:*


Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season (Episode 19)
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 16)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 21)
Hyakuren no Haou to Seiyaku no Valkyria (Episode 7)
Iya na Kao Sare Nagara Opantsu Misete Moraitai (Episode 4)
Major 2nd (Episode 20)
Persona 5 the Animation (Episode 20)
Shoujo Kageki Revue Starlight (Episode 6)
Sunoharasou no Kanrinin-san (Episode 7)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Episode 6)


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Aug 19, 2018)

Started *JoJo's Bizarre Adventure* a couple of days ago and Lovin it.Today watched episodes 15-18

Also *Gintama* episode 360


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 19, 2018)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episode 76
*One Punch Man *- Episode 2
*My Hero Academia (S2) *- Episode 2 (15)
*Attack on Titan (S3) *- Episode 1 (38)


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 20, 2018)

Banana Fish ep. 7
Steins;Gate 0 ep. 18
Persona 5 The Animation ep. 20
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho ep. 3
Boku no Hero Academia S3 ep. 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2018)

*Today:*


Asobi Asobase (Episode 7)
Hanebado! (Episode 8)
Hug tto! Precure (Episode 28)
Island (Episode 8)
Planet With (Episode 7)
Shingeki no Kyojin Season 3 (Episode 5)


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 21, 2018)

Shingeki no Kyojin S3 ep. 5
Planet With ep. 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2018)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 19)
One Room 2nd Season (Episode 8)
Yama no Susume: Third Season (Episode 8)


----------



## Harlow (Aug 21, 2018)

Gundam Build Divers - 20.youtube


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 46)
Gundam Build Divers (Episode 19)
Overlord III (Episode 7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2018)

*Today:*

Steins Gate 0 (Episode 18)
Tenrou: Sirius the Jaeger (Episode 6)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 64)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2018)

*Today:*

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 70)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu (Episode 8)
Shichisei no Subaru (Episode 8)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2018)

*Today:*

Akkun to Kanojo (Episode 21)
Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro (Episode 8)
Grand Blue (Episode 7)
Happy Sugar Life (Episode 7)
Harukana Receive (Episode 8)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2018)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season (Episode 20)
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 17)
Hyakuren no Haou to Seiyaku no Valkyria (Episode 8)
Major 2nd (Episode 21)
Persona 5 the Animation (Episode 21)
Shoujo Kageki Revue Starlight (Episode 7)
Sunoharasou no Kanrinin-san (Episode 8)
Tenrou: Sirius the Jaeger (Episode 7)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 26, 2018)

*Today’s Menu for the Emiya Family *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2018)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 20)
Asobi Asobase (Episode 8)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 22)
Hanebado! (Episode 9)
Hug tto! Precure (Epsiode 29)
Island (Episode 9)
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho (Episode 4)
Planet With (Episode 8)
Shingeki no Kyojin Season 3 (Episode 6)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2018)

*Today:*

One Room 2nd Season (Episode 9)
Yama no Susume: Third Season (Episode 9)


----------



## Harlow (Aug 28, 2018)

Gundam Build Divers - 21.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 28, 2018)

*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood *- OVA’s 1 and 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 47)
Gundam Build Divers (Episode 20)
Overlord III (Episode 8)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2018)

*Today:*


Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 65)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 30, 2018)

*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood *- OVA’s 3 and 4 *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2018)

*Today:*


Akkun to Kanojo (Episode 22)
Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro (Episode 9)
Grand Blue (Episode 8)
Happy Sugar Life (Episode 8)
Harukana Receive (Episode 9)

*Yesterday:*

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 71)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu (Episode 9)
Shichisei no Subaru (Episode 9)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2018)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season (Episode 21)
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 18)
Hyakuren no Haou to Seiyaku no Valkyria (Episode 9)
Major 2nd (Episode 22)
Persona 5 the Animation (Episode 22)
Shoujo Kageki Revue Starlight (Episode 8)
Sunohara-sou no Kanrinin-san (Episode 9)
Tenrou: Sirius the Jaeger (Episode 8)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Episode 8)


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Sep 2, 2018)

MHA S3 (ep 21)

Welcome to the N-H-K (ep 3)

Bungou Stray Dogs (ep 4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2018)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 21)
Asobi Asobase (Episode 9)
Emiya-san Chi no Kyou no Gohan (Episode 9)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 23)
Hanebado! (Episode 10)
Hug tto! Precure (Episode 30)
Island (Episode 10)
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho (Episode 5)
Planet With (Episode 9)
Shingeki no Kyojin Season 3 (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 3, 2018)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episode 77
*My Hero Academia (S2) *- Episode 16 (3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2018)

*Today:*

Double Decker: Doug and Kirill (Episode 1)
Kyoto Teramachi Sanjou no Holmes (Episode 1)
One Room 2nd Season (Episode 10)
Yama no Susume: Third Season (Episode 10)


----------



## Harlow (Sep 4, 2018)

Gundam Build Divers - 22.youtube


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 4, 2018)

Bungo Stray Dogs - Episodes 1 - 4


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 4, 2018)

*One Punch Man *- Episode 3
*Attack on Titan (S3) *- Episode 39 (2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 48)
Gundam Build Divers (Episode 21)
Overlord III (Episode 9)


----------



## Rihikiray (Sep 5, 2018)

How to Keep A Mummy - Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2018)

*Today:*

Steins Gate 0 (Episode 20)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 66)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 6, 2018)

*Hanebado! *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2018)

*Today:*

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 72)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu (Episode 10)


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Sep 7, 2018)

*Gintama Silver Soul Arc* episodes 361-362
*Steins Gate 0 *episode 20
*JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Stardust Crusaders*- episode 4


----------



## Harlow (Sep 8, 2018)

Assassination Classroom RECAP MOVIE: 365 Days' Time.mkv


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2018)

*Today:*

Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro (Episode 10)
Grand Blue (Episode 9)
Happy Sugar Life (Episode 9)
Harukana Receive (Episode 10)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2018)

*Today:*

Akkun to Kanojo (Episode 23)
Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season (Episode 22)
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 19)
Hyakuren no Haou to Seiyaku no Valkyria (Episode 10)
Major 2nd (Episode 23)
Persona 5 the Animation (Episode 23)
Shoujo Kageki Revue Starlight (Episode 9)
Sunohara-sou no Kanrinin-san  (Episode 10)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Episode 9)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2018)

*Today:*

Asobi Asobase (Episode 10)
Hug tto! Precure (Episode 31)
Island (Episode 11)
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho (Episode 6)
Planet With (Episode 10)
Shingeki no Kyojin Season 3 (Episode 8)
Shichisei no Subaru (Episode 10)
Tenrou: Sirius the Jaeger (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 10, 2018)

*One Punch Man *- Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2018)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 22)
One Room 2nd Season (Episode 11)
Yama no Susume: Third Season (Episode 11)


----------



## Harlow (Sep 11, 2018)

Gundam Build Divers - 23.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 11, 2018)

*My Hero Academia (S2) *- Episodes 17 and 18 (4 and 5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 49)
Gundam Build Divers (Episode 22)
Overlord III (Episode 10)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 12, 2018)

*One Punch Man *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 12, 2018)

Started watching B The Beginning. Not a bad show. The animation is great as expected from Production I.G

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rihikiray (Sep 13, 2018)

Finished watching How to Keep a Mummy

Really cute show. xD Decent after watching Miss Kobayashi's Dragon Maid.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2018)

*Today:*


Steins Gate 0 (Episode 21)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 67)


----------



## Rihikiray (Sep 13, 2018)

Black Clover - ep. 37


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 13, 2018)

Valerie88 said:


> Finished watching How to Keep a Mummy
> 
> Really cute show. xD Decent after watching Miss Kobayashi's Dragon Maid.


lil dragon is my fav

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 13, 2018)

*My Hero Academia (S2) *- Episodes 19 and 20 (6 and 7)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2018)

*Today:*

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 73)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu (Episode 11)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2018)

*Today:*

Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro (Episode 11)
Grand Blue (Episode 10)
Happy Sugar Life (Episode 10)
Harukana Receive (Episode 11)


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Sep 15, 2018)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Stardust Crusaders Season 2-Episode 24-*complete 10/10*
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Diamond is Unbreakable-Episodes 1-5


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 16, 2018)

Banana Fish ep. 8-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2018)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season (Episode 23)
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 20)
Hyakuren no Haou to Seiyaku no Valkyria (Episode 11)
Major 2nd (Episode 24)
Persona 5 the Animation (Episode 24)
Shoujo Kageki Revue Starlight (Episode 10)
Sunohara-sou no Kanrinin-san (Episode 11)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Episode 10)


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 17, 2018)

Banana Fish ep. 11
Boku no Hero Academia S3 ep. 23
Double Decker! Doug & Kirill ep. 1
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho ep. 7
Steins;Gate 0 ep. 21
Persona 5 The Animation ep. 24
Tenrou: Sirius the Jaeger ep. 9
Emiya-san Chi no Kyou no Gohan ep. 9
Mobile Suit Gundam: The Origin ep. 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2018)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 23)
Akkun to Kanojo (Episode 24)
Asobi Asobase (Episode 11)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 24)
Hanebado! (Episode 11)
Hug tto! Precure (Epsiode 32)
Island (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho (Episode 7)
Planet With (Episode 11)
Shichisei no Subaru (Episode 11)
Shingeki no Kyojin Season 3 (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 17, 2018)

*One Punch Man *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Rihikiray (Sep 17, 2018)

Black Clover - 38
Sword Gai - 10


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 18, 2018)

Planet With ep. 11
Shingeki no Kyojin S3 ep. 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2018)

*Today:*

One Room 2nd Season (Episode 12)
Yama no Susume: Third Season (Episode 12)


----------



## Harlow (Sep 18, 2018)

Gundam Build Divers - 24.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 18, 2018)

*One Punch Man *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 50)
Gundam Build Divers (Episode 23)
Overlord III (Episode 11)


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 20, 2018)

Bungo Stray Dogs: Dead Apple


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2018)

*Today:*

Steins Gate 0 (Episode 22)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 68)


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 21, 2018)

Godzilla: Kessen Kidou Zoushoku Toshi


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2018)

*Today:*

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 74)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 21, 2018)

*One Punch Man *- Episodes 11 and 12 *(end) *


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2018)

*Today:*

Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Grand Blue (Episode 11)
Happy Sugar Life (Episode 11)
Harukana Receive (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2018)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season (Episode 24)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 75)
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 21)
Hyakuren no Haou to Seiyaku no Valkyria (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Major 2nd (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*
Persona 5 the Animation (Episode 25)
Shoujo Kageki Revue Starlight (Episode 11)
Tenrou: Sirius the Jaeger (Episode 10)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Episode 11)


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 23, 2018)

Banana Fish ep. 12
Boku no Hero Academia S3 ep. 24
Steins;Gate 0 ep. 22
Overlord III ep. 11
Persona 5 The Animation ep. 25
Tenrou: Sirius the Jaeger ep. 10
Angolmois Genkou Kassenki ep. 11
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho ep. 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2018)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 24)
Akkun to Kanojo (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*
Asobi Asobase (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 25)
Hanebado! (Episode 12)
Hug tto! Precure (Episode 33)
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho (Episode 8)
Planet With (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Shingeki no Kyojin Season 3 (Episode 10)
Shichisei no Subaru (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Sunohara-sou no Kanrinin-san (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 24, 2018)

*Hanebado! *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2018)

*Today:*

One Room 2nd Season (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Yama no Susume: Third Season (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Harlow (Sep 25, 2018)

Gundam Build Divers - 25 (END).youtube


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 51)
Gundam Build Divers (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*
Overlord III (Episode 12)


----------



## Harlow (Sep 27, 2018)

Steins;Gate 0 - 23 (END)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2018)

*Today:*

Steins Gate 0 (Episode 23) *[/Complete]*
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 69)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2018)

*Today:*

Beatless: Final Stage (Episode 1-2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2018)

*Today:*

Grand Blue (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Happy Sugar Life (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho (Episode 9)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2018)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 3rd Season (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 22)
Persona 5 the Animation (Episode 26) *[/Complete]*
Sirius (Episode 11)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san OVA (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 30, 2018)

_Yesterday:
_
*Today’s Menu for the Emiya Family *- Episode 9


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 1, 2018)

Boku no Hero Academia S3 ep. 25
Sword Gai The Animation: Part II ep. 7-12
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho ep. 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2018)

*Today:*

Beatless Final Stage (Episode 3-4) *[/Complete]  * 
Double Decker! Doug & Kirill (Episode 2)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 26)
Hanebado! (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Hug tto! Precure (Episode 34)
Shoujo Kageki Revue Starlight (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 1, 2018)

*Durarara!! *- Episodes 11 and 12
*Attack on Titan (S3) *- Episodes 3 and 4 (40 and 41)


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 2, 2018)

Double Decker! Doug & Kirill ep. 2
Overlord S3 ep. 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2018)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 25)
Akanesasu Shoujo (Episode 1)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 2, 2018)

*Durarara!! *- Episode 13
*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 78 and 79


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 52)
Overlord III (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2018)

*Today:*

Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume wo Minai (Episode 1)
Sora to Umi no Aida (Episode 1)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 70)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 4, 2018)

*Durarara!! *- Episode 14
*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 80 and 81


----------



## Harlow (Oct 4, 2018)

Steins;Gate: The Sagacious Wisdom of Cognitive Computing (IBM Promotional Shorts).youtube


----------



## Rihikiray (Oct 4, 2018)

Black Clover
Sword Gai


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2018)

*Today:*

Zombieland Saga (Episode 1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2018)

*Today:*

Irozuku Sekai no Ashita kara (Episode 1)
Kishuku Gakkou no Juliet (Episode 1)
Sirius (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Tonari no Kyuuketsuki-san (Episode 1)
Uchi no Maid ga Uzasugiru! (Episode 1)
Yagate Kimi ni Naru (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 6, 2018)

*Durarara!! *- Episodes 15 and 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2018)

*Today:*


Ace Attorney S2 (Episode 1)
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 23)
Fairy Tail Final Series (Episode 1)
Goblin Slayer (Episode 1)
Iya na Kao sare nagara Opantsu Misete Moraitai (Episode 6) *[/Complete]*
Radiant (Episode 1)
Release the Spyce (Episode 1)
SSSS.Gridman (Episode 1)
Sword Art Online - Alicization (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 7, 2018)

*Tada Never Falls in Love *- Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2018)

*Today:*

Anima Yell! (Episode 1)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 76)
Double Decker! Doug & Kirill  (Episode 3)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 27)
Hug tto! Precure (Episode 35)
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho (Episode 10)
Shingeki no Kyojin Season 3 (Episode 11)
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 1)
Ulysses: Jehanne Darc to Renkin no Kishi (Episode 1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2018)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 26)
Akanesasu Shoujo (Episode 2)
Golden Kamuy 2nd Season (Episode 1)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2018)

*Today:*


Black Clover (Episode 53)
Tokyo Ghoul:re 2nd Season (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 10, 2018)

*Durarara!! *- Episode 17
*Tada Never Falls in Love *- Episode 2


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 11, 2018)

*Attack on Titan (S3) *- Episodes 5-7 (42-44)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2018)

*Today:*

Beelzebub-jou no Okinimesu mama (Episode 1)
Merc Storia: Mukiryoku no Shounen to Bin no Naka no Shoujo (Episode 1)
Zombieland Saga (Episode 2)


*Yesterday:*

Conception (Episode 1)
Ore ga Suki nano wa Imouto dakedo Imouto ja Nai (Episode 1)
Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume wo Minai (Episode 2)
Sora to Umi no Aida (Episode 2)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 71)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2018)

*Today:*

Irozuku Sekai no Ashita kara (Episode 2)
Kishuku Gakkou no Juliet (Episode 2)
Senran Kagura Shinovi Master: Tokyo Youma-hen (Episode 1)
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 2)
Tonari no Kyuuketsuki-san (Episode 2)
Uchi no Maid ga Uzasugiru! (Episode 2)
Yagate Kimi ni Naru (Episode 2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2018)

*Today:*


Ace Attorney S2 (Episode 2)
Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 27)
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 24)
Fairy Tail Final Season (Episode 2)
Goblin Slayer (Episode 2)
Karakuri Circus (Episode 1)
Radiant (Episode 2)
Release the Spyce (Episode 2)
SSSS.Gridman (Episode 2)
Sword Art Online: Alicization (Episode 2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2018)

*Today:*

Anima Yell! (Episode 2)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 77)
Double Decker! Doug & Kirill (Episode 4)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 28)
Hug tto! Precure (Episode 36)
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho (Episode 11)
Shingeki no Kyojin Season 3 (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Ulysses: Jehanne Darc to Renkin no Kishi (Episode 2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2018)

*Today:*

Akanesasu Shoujo (Episode 3)
Golden Kamuy S2 (Episode 2)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 3)


----------



## MajinBuu (Oct 16, 2018)

Captain Tsubasa 29. these news opening/Ending are awesome


----------



## El Hit (Oct 16, 2018)

BAKI!


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 16, 2018)

*Durarara!! *- Episode 18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 54)
Conception (Episode 2)
Tokyo Ghoul:re 2nd Season (Episode 2)


----------



## Harlow (Oct 18, 2018)

Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion MOVIE III - Glorification.mkv


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2018)

*Today:*

Beelzebub-jou no Okinimesu mama (Episode 2)
Ore ga Suki nano wa Imouto dakedo Imouto ja Nai (Episode 2)
Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume wo Minai (Episode 3)
Sora to Umi no Aida (Episode 3)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 72)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2018)

*Today:*

Karakuri Circus (Episode 2)
Merc Storia - Mukiryoku Shounen to Bin no Naka no Shoujo (Episode 2)
Zombieland Saga (Episode 3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2018)

*Today:*

Irozuku Sekai no Ashita kara (Episode 3)
Kishuku Gakkou no Juliet (Episode 3)
Senran Kagura Shinovi Master - Tokyo Youma-hen (Episode 2)
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 3)
Tonari no Kyuuketsuki-san (Episode 3)
Uchi no Maid ga Uzasugiru! (Episode 3)
Yagate Kimi ni Naru (Episode 3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2018)

*Today:*

Ace Attorney S2 (Episode 3)
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*
Fairy Tail Final Season (Episode 3)
Goblin Slayer (Episode 3)
Radiant (Episode 3)
Release the Spyce (Episode 3)
SSSS.Gridman (Episode 3)
Sword Art Online: Alicization (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 21, 2018)

*Attack on Titan (S3)* - Episode 8 (45)
*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 82 and 83


----------



## Yamato (Oct 22, 2018)

One Piece 857


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2018)

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 28)
Anima Yell! (Episode 3)
Boruto - Naruto Next Generations (Episode 78)
Double Decker! Doug and Kirill (Episode 4)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 29)
Hug tto! Precure (Episode 37)
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Tsurune (Episode 1)
Ulysses - Jeanne d'Arc to Renkin no Kishi (Episopde 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 22, 2018)

*Today’s Menu for the Emiya Family *- Episode 10
*Tada Never Falls in Love *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2018)

*Today:*

Akanesasu Shoujo (Episode 4)
Golden Kamuy (Episode 3)
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 23, 2018)

*Durarara!! *- Episode 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 55)
Conception (Episode 3)
Tokyo Ghoul:re 2nd Season (Episode 3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2018)

*Today:*


Beelzebub-jou no Okinimesu mama. (Episode 3)
Ore ga Suki nano wa Imouto dakedo Imouto ja Nai (Episode 3)
Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume wo Minai (Episode 4)
Sora to Umi no Aida (Episode 4)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 73)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 25, 2018)

*Attack on Titan (S3) *- Episode 9 (46)


----------



## Yamato (Oct 26, 2018)

Angels of Death 11 and 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2018)

*Today:*

Karakuri Circus (Episode 3)
Merc Storia - Mukiryoku Shounen to Bin no Naka no Shoujo (Episode 3)
Zombieland Saga (Episode 4)


----------



## Yamato (Oct 27, 2018)

Angels of Death 12-16
Liked the series.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2018)

*Today:*

Irozuku Sekai no Ashita kara (Episode 4)
Kishuku Gakkou no Juliet (Episode 4)
Senran Kagura Shinovi Master: Tokyo Youma-hen (Episode 3)
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 4)
Tonari no Kyuuketsuki-san (Episode 4)
Uchi no Maid ga Uzasugiru! (Episode 4)
Yagate Kimi ni Naru (Episode 4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2018)

*Today:*

Ace Attorney S2 (Episode 4)
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 26)
Fairy Tail Final Season (Episode 4)
Goblin Slayer (Episode 4)
Radiant (Episode 4)
Release the Spyce (Episode 4)
SSSS.Gridman (Episode 4)
Sword Art Online: Alicization (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 28, 2018)

*Durarara!! *- Episodes 20-24 *(end)
A Certain Magical Index: The Miracle of Endymion (film)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2018)

*Today:*

Anima Yell! (Episode 4)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 79)
Double Decker! Doug & Kirill (Episode 6)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 30)
Hug tto! Precure (Episode 38)
Tsurune (Episode 2)
Ulysses: Jehanne Darc to Renkin no Kishi (Episode 4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2018)

*Today:*

Akanesasu Shoujo (Episode 5)
Dragon Ball Heroes (Episode 3)
Golden Kamuy 2nd Season (Episode 4)
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 5)


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 30, 2018)

Finished 宇宙よりも遠い場所. It was so beautiful. ;____;


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 30, 2018)

*Hanebado! *- Episode 7
*A Certain Magical Index III *- Episode 1


----------



## Rihikiray (Oct 31, 2018)

Satsuriku No Tenshi - Episode 16 
Black Clover - Episode 43


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 56)
Conception (Episode 4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2018)

*Today:*


Beelzebub-jou no Okinimesu mama. (Episode 4)
Ore ga Suki nano wa Imouto dakedo Imouto ja Nai (Episode 4)
Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume wo Minai (Episode 5)
Sora to Umi no Aida (Episode 5)
Tokyo Ghoul:re 2nd Season (Episode 4)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 74)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2018)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 29)
Karakuri Circus (Episode 4)
Merc Storia: Mukiryoku no Shounen to Bin no Naka no Shoujo (Episode 4)
Zombieland Saga (Episode 5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2018)

*Today:*

Irozuku Sekai no Ashita kara (Episode 5)
Kishuku Gakkou no Juliet (Episode 5)
Senran Kagura Shinovi Master: Tokyo Youma-hen (Episode 4)
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 5)
Tonari no Kyuuketsuki-san (Episode 5)
Uchi no Maid ga Uzasugiru! (Episode 5)
Yagate Kimi ni Naru (Episode 5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2018)

*Today:*

Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Epsiode 27)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 5)
Goblin Slayer (Episode 5)
Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari! Season 2 (Episode 5)
Radiant (Episode 5)
Release the Spyce (Episode 5)
SSSS.Gridman (Episode 5)
Sword Art Online: Alicization (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 4, 2018)

*Hanebado! *- Episodes 8-13 *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2018)

*Today:*

Anima Yell! (Episode 5)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 80)
Double Decker! Doug & Kirill (Episode 7)
Dragon Ball Heroes (Episode 4-5)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 31)
Tsurune: Kazemai Koukou Kyuudoubu (Episode 3)
Ulysses: Jehanne Darc to Renkin no Kishi (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 5, 2018)

*Sailor Moon R *- Episode 24 (70)
*A Certain Magical Index III *- Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2018)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 30)
Akanesasu Shoujo (Episode 6)
Golden Kamuy 2nd Season (Episode 5)
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 6, 2018)

*Sailor Moon R *- Episode 25 (71)
*Golden Kamuy (S2) *- Episode 1 (13)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 57)
Conception (Episode 5)
Tokyo Ghoul:re 2nd Season (Episode 5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2018)

*Today:*

Beelzebub-jou no Okinimesu mama. (Episode 5)
Ore ga Suki nano wa Imouto dakedo Imouto ja Nai (Episode 5)
Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume wo Minai (Episode 6)
Sora to Umi no Aida (Episode 6)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 75)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 8, 2018)

*A Certain Magical Index III *- Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2018)

*Today:*

Karakuri Circus (Episode 5)
Merc Storia: Mukiryoku no Shounen to Bin no Naka no Shoujo (Episode 5)
Zombieland Saga (Episode 6)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2018)

*Today:*


Irozuku Sekai no Ashita kara (Episode 6)
Kishuku Gakkou no Juliet (Episode 6)
Senran Kagura Shinovi Master: Tokyo Youma-hen (Episode 5)
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 6)
Tonari no Kyuuketsuki-san (Episode 6)
Uchi no Maid ga Uzasugiru! (Episode 6)
Yagate Kimi ni Naru (Episode 6)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2018)

*Today:*

Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 28)
Goblin Slayer (Episode 6)
Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari! Season 2 (Episode 6)
Radiant (Episode 6)
Release the Spyce (Episode 6)
SSSS.Gridman (Episode 6)
Sword Art Online: Alicization (Episode 6)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2018)

*Today:*

Anima Yell! (Episode 6)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 81)
Double Decker! Doug & Kirill (Episode 8)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 6)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 32)
Hug tto! Precure (Episode 39)
Tsurune: Kazemai Koukou Kyuudoubu (Episode 4)
Ulysses: Jehanne Darc to Renkin no Kishi (Episode 6)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2018)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 31)
Akanesasu Shoujo (Episode 7)
Golden Kamuy 2nd Season (Episode 6)
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 58)
Conception (Episode 6)
Tokyo Ghoul:re 2nd Season (Episode 6)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2018)

*Today:*

Beelzebub-jou no Okinimesu mama. (Episode 6)
Ore ga Suki nano wa Imouto dakedo Imouto ja Nai (Episode 6)
Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume wo Minai (Episode 7)
Sora to Umi no Aida (Episode 7)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 76)


----------



## Yamato (Nov 16, 2018)

Gintama 361 and 361
DONALD ZURAMP!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2018)

*Today:*

Karakuri Circus (Episode 6)
Merc Storia: Mukiryoku no Shounen to Bin no Naka no Shoujo (Episode 6)
Zombieland Saga (Episode 7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2018)

*Today:*

Irozuku Sekai no Ashita kara (Episode 7)
Kishuku Gakkou no Juliet (Episode 7)
Senran Kagura Shinovi Master: Tokyo Youma-hen (Episode 6)
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 7)
Tonari no Kyuuketsuki-san (Episode 7)
Uchi no Maid ga Uzasugiru! (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 17, 2018)

*A Certain Magical Index III *- Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2018)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 32)
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 29)
Goblin Slayer (Episode 7)
Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari! Season 2 (Episode 7)
Hangyakusei Million Arthur (Episode 1)
Radiant (Episode 7)
Release the Spyce (Episode 7)
SSSS.Gridman (Episode 7)
Sword Art Online: Alicization (Episode 7)
Yagate Kimi ni Naru (Episode 7)


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Nov 18, 2018)

Lupin the III (2015) ep 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2018)

*Today:*

Anima Yell! (Episode 7)
Boruto - Naruto Next Generations (Episode 82)
Double Decker! Doug & Kirill (Episode 9)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 7)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 33)
Hangyakusei Million Arthur (Episode 2)
Hug tto! Precure (Episode 40)
Tsurune: Kazemai Koukou Kyuudoubu (Episode 5)
Ulysses: Jehanne Darc to Renkin no Kishi (Episode 7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2018)

*Today:*

Akanesasu Shoujo (Episode 8)
Golden Kamuy 2nd Season (Episode 7)
Hangyakusei Million Arthur (Episode 3)
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 8)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 20, 2018)

*Golden Kamuy (S2) *- Episodes 2 and 3 (14 and 15)


----------



## Yamato (Nov 21, 2018)

Gintama 364 and 365


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 59)
Conception (Episode 7)
Tokyo Ghoul:re 2nd Season (Episode 7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2018)

*Today:*

Beelzebub-jou no Okinimesu mama. (Episode 7)
Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume wo Minai (Episode 8)
Sora to Umi no Aida (Episode 8)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 77)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 22, 2018)

*Attack on Titan (S3) *- Episodes 10-12 (47-49)
*Mega Man X: The Day of Sigma (OVA)*


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 23, 2018)

Marathon'd *Ajin Seasons 1 and 2*. Absolutely loved the antagonist and really enjoyed the show.


----------



## Katou (Nov 23, 2018)

Toaru majutsu no Index 5 - 24
had to re watch it before dipping my toes in Season 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2018)

*Today:*

Karakuri Circus (Episode 7)
Merc Storia: Mukiryoku no Shounen to Bin no Naka no Shoujo (Episode 7)
Zombieland Saga (Episode 8)


----------



## Yamato (Nov 24, 2018)

Just watched Gintama ep 366. Loved it, was hilarious!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2018)

*Today:*

Irozuku Sekai no Ashita kara (Episode 8)
Kishuku Gakkou no Juliet (Episode 8)
Senran Kagura Shinovi Master: Tokyo Youma-hen (Episode 7)
Tonari no Kyuuketsuki-san (Episode 8)
Uchi no Maid ga Uzasugiru! (Episode 8)
Yagate Kimi ni Naru (Episode 8)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2018)

*Today:*

Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 30)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 8)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 34)
Goblin Slayer (Episode 8)
Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari! Season 2 (Episode 8)
Radiant (Episode 8)
Release the Spyce (Episode 8)
SSSS.Gridman (Episode 8)
Sword Art Online: Alicization (Episode 8)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 25, 2018)

*Tada Never Falls in Love *- Episodes 5-7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2018)

*Today:
*
Akanesasu Shoujo (Episode 9)
Golden Kamuy 2nd Season (Episode 8)
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 9)
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 8)

*
Yesterday:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 33)
Anima Yell! (Episode 8)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 83)
Double Decker! Doug & Kirill  (Episode 10)
Hug tto! Precure (Episode 41)
Tsurune: Kazemai Koukou Kyuudoubu (Episode 6)
Ulysses: Jehanne Darc to Renkin no Kishi (Episode 8)


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 27, 2018)

Watched *Juliet Boarding School* 8


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 28, 2018)

Seirei no Moribito -- Episode 1 - 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 60)
Conception (Episode 8)
Tokyo Ghoul:re 2nd Season (Episode 8)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jikanet2134 (Nov 28, 2018)

didn't have anime to watch today. but yesterday, yes.

*Yesterday:*

Black Clover (Episode 60)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2018)

*Today:*

Beelzebub-jou no Okinimesu mama. (Episode 8)
Ore ga Suki nano wa Imouto dakedo Imouto ja Nai (Episode 7)
Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume wo Minai (Episode 9)
Sora to Umi no Aida (Episode 9)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 78)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2018)

*Today:*


Irozuku Sekai no Ashita kara (Episode 9)
Kishuku Gakkou no Juliet (Episode 9)
Senran Kagura Shinovi Master: Tokyo Youma-hen (Episode 8)
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 9)
Tonari no Kyuuketsuki-san (Episode 9)
Uchi no Maid ga Uzasugiru! (Episode 9)
Yagate Kimi ni Naru (Episode 9)

*Yesterday:*

Karakuri Circus (Episode 8)
Merc Storia: Mukiryoku no Shounen to Bin no Naka no Shoujo (Episode 8)
Zombieland Saga (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 1, 2018)

*Sailor Moon R *- Episodes 26-29 (72-75)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2018)

*Today:*


Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 31)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 9)
Goblin Slayer (Episode 9)
Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari! Season 2 (Episode 9)
Radiant (Episode 9)
Release the Spyce (Episode 9)
SSSS.Gridman (Episode 9)
Sword Art Online: Alicization (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 2, 2018)

*Today’s Menu for the Emiya Family *- Episode 11
*Konosuba *- Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2018)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 34)
Anima Yell! (Episode 9)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 84)
Hug tto! Precure (Episode 42)
Tsurune: Kazemai Koukou Kyuudoubu (Episode 7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2018)

*Today:*

Akanesasu Shoujo (Episode 10)
Golden Kamuy 2nd Season (Episode 9)
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 10)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 61)
Conception  (Episode 9)
Tokyo Ghoul:re 2nd Season (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 5, 2018)

*Sailor Moon R *- Episode 30 (76)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 6, 2018)

*A Certain Magical Index III *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2018)

*Today:
*
Karakuri Circus (Episode 9)
Merc Storia: Mukiryoku no Shounen to Bin no Naka no Shoujo (Episode 9)
Zombieland Saga (Episode 10)


*

Yesterday:*

Beelzebub-jou no Okinimesu mama. (Episode 9)
Ore ga Suki nano wa Imouto dakedo Imouto ja Nai (Episode 8)
Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume wo Minai (Episode 10)
Sora to Umi no Aida (Episode 10)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 79)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 7, 2018)

*Sailor Moon R *- Episode 31 (77)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2018)

*Today:*

Irozuku Sekai no Ashita kara (Episode 10)
Kishuku Gakkou no Juliet (Episode 10)
Senran Kagura Shinovi Master: Tokyo Youma-hen (Episode 9)
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 10)
Tonari no Kyuuketsuki-san (Episode 10)
Uchi no Maid ga Uzasugiru! (Episode 10)
Yagate Kimi ni Naru (Episode 10)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2018)

*Today:*

Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 32)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 10)
Goblin Slayer (Episode 10)
Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari! Season 2 (Episode 10)
Radiant (Episode 10)
Release the Spyce (Episode 10)
SSSS.Gridman (Episode 10)
Sword Art Online: Alicization (Episode 10)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2018)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 35)
Anima Yell! (Episode 10)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 85)
Double Decker! Doug & Kirill (Episode 11)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 35)
Hug tto! Precure (Episode 43)
Tsurune: Kazemai Koukou Kyuudoubu (Episode 8)
Ulysses: Jehanne Darc to Renkin no Kishi (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 10, 2018)

*Sailor Moon R *- Episodes 32-35 (78-81)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2018)

*Today:*

Akanesasu Shoujo (Episode 11)
Golden Kamuy 2nd Season (Episode 10)
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 11)


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 11, 2018)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Today:*
> 
> Akanesasu Shoujo (Episode 11)
> Golden Kamuy 2nd Season (Episode 10)
> Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 11)


Today I've watched Kira Yamato.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 62)
Conception (Episode 10)
Tokyo Ghoul:re 2nd Season (Episode 10)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2018)

*Today:*

Beelzebub-jou no Okinimesu mama. (Episode 10)
Ore ga Suki nano wa Imouto dakedo Imouto ja Nai (Episode 9)
Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume wo Minai (Episode 11)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 80)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2018)

*Today:*

Karakuri Circus (Episode 10)
Merc Storia: Mukiryoku no Shounen to Bin no Naka no Shoujo (Episode 10)
Zombieland Saga (Episode 11)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2018)

*Today:*

Irozuku Sekai no Ashita kara (Episode 11)
Kishuku Gakkou no Juliet (Episode 11)
Senran Kagura Shinovi Master: Tokyo Youma-hen (Episode 10)
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 11)
Tonari no Kyuuketsuki-san (Episode 11)
Uchi no Maid ga Uzasugiru! (Episode 11)
Yagate Kimi ni Naru (Episode 11)



Revan Reborn said:


> Today I've watched Kira Yamato.



Nothing wrong with watching re-runs but you got to branch out every once in awhile.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 15, 2018)

Kira Yamato said:


> Nothing wrong with watching re-runs but you got to branch out every once in awhile.


True, just finished seed, not gonna watch destiny.
Hmmm, yu yu hakusho next maybe.
or Gundam 00.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2018)

*Today:*

Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 33)
Goblin Slayer (Episode 11)
Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari! Season 2 (Episode 11)
Radiant (Episode 11)
Release the Spyce (Episode 11)
SSSS.Gridman (Episode 11)
Sword Art Online: Alicization (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 16, 2018)

*Sailor Moon R *- Episodes 36-43 (82-89) *(S2 end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2018)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 36)
Anima Yell! (Episode 11)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 86)
Double Decker! Doug & Kirill (Episode 12)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 11)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 36)
Hug tto! Precure (Episode 44)
Sora to Umi no Aida (Episode 11)
Tsurune: Kazemai Koukou Kyuudoubu (Episode 9)
Ulysses: Jehanne Darc to Renkin no Kishi (Episode 10)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 17, 2018)

*A Certain Magical Index III *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2018)

*Today:*

Akanesasu Shoujo (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Golden Kamuy 2nd Season (Episode 11)
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 12)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 18, 2018)

*Golden Kamuy (S2) *- Episodes 4 and 5 (16 and 17)


----------



## StarlightAshley (Dec 18, 2018)

I saw Goblin Slayer the other day!! I was shocked and disturbed by the first episode, liked some episodes after that, but it mostly fell apart after that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 63)
Conception (Episode 11)
Tokyo Ghoul:re 2nd Season (Episode 11)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2018)

*Today:*

Beelzebub-jou no Okinimesu mama. (Episode 11)
Ore ga Suki nano wa Imouto dakedo Imouto ja Nai (Episode 10) *[/Complete]*
Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume wo Minai (Episode 12)
Sora to Umi no Aida (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 81)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 20, 2018)

*Golden Kamuy (S2) *- Episodes 6 and 7 (18 and 19)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2018)

*Today:*

Karakuri Circus (Episode 11)
Merc Storia: Mukiryoku no Shounen to Bin no Naka no Shoujo (Episode 11)
Zombieland Saga (Episode 12) [/Complete]


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 21, 2018)

Feenished *Zombieland Saga*.

Biggest surprise of the season for me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2018)

*Today:*


Irozuku Sekai no Ashita kara (Episode 12)
Kishuku Gakkou no Juliet (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Senran Kagura Shinovi Master: Tokyo Youma-hen (Episode 11)
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 12)
Tonari no Kyuuketsuki-san (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Uchi no Maid ga Uzasugiru! (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Yagate Kimi ni Naru (Episode 12)


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 22, 2018)

Watched *Sword Art Online Alicization* 9-12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2018)

*Today:*

Captain Tsubasa (2018) (Episode 18-22)
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 34)
Goblin Slayer (Episode 11)
Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari! Season 2 (Episode 12)
Hangyakusei Million Arthur (Episode 4)
Radiant (Episode 12)
Release the Spyce (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
SSSS.Gridman (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Sword Art Online: Alicization (Episode 12)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2018)

*Today:*

Anima Yell! (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Boruto - Naruto Next Generations (Episode 87)
Captain Tsubasa (2018) (Episode 23)
Double Decker! Doug & Kirill (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 12)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 37)
Hug tto! Precure (Episode 45)
Tsurune: Kazemai Koukou Kyuudoubu (Episode 10)
Ulysses: Jehanne Darc to Renkin no Kishi (Episode 11)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2018)

*Today:*

Captain Tsubasa (2018) (Episode 24-29)
Golden Kamuy 2nd Season (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 13)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2018)

*Today:*


Black Clover (Episode 64)
Conception (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Hangyakusei Million Arthur (Episode 5)
Tokyo Ghoul:re 2nd Season (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 26, 2018)

*A Certain Magical Index III *- Episode 9
*Golden Kamuy (S2) *- Episode 8 (20)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2018)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends (Episode 37)
Beelzebub-jou no Okinimesu mama. (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume wo Minai (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 27, 2018)

*Golden Kamuy (S2) *- Episode 9 and 10 (21 and 22)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2018)

*Today:*

Karakuri Circus (Episode 12)
Merc Storia: Mukiryoku no Shounen to Bin no Naka no Shoujo (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 28, 2018)

*Tada Never Falls in Love *- Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2018)

*Today:*

Irozuku Sekai no Ashita kara (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Senran Kagura Shinovi Master: Tokyo Youma-hen (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 13)
Yagate Kimi ni Naru (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

Orcbolg finale.


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Dec 29, 2018)

eps 7-13 of Gegege no Kitaro


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2018)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends (Episode 38)
Goblin Slayer (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Radiant (Episode 13)


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 30, 2018)

Finished Goblin Slayer. Also watched the Violet Evergarden OVA.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 30, 2018)

*Tada Never Falls in Love *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2018)

*Today:*

Emiya-san Chi no Kyou no Gohan (Episode 10-12)
Fate/Extra: Last Encore (Episode 7-10) *[/Complete]*
Ulysses: Jehanne Darc to Renkin no Kishi (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 31, 2018)

Watched *Hi Score Girl* 1-5 and *Asobi Asobase* Specials 1 and 2.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2019)

*Today:*

Fate/Extra: Last Encore - Irusterias Tendousetsu (Episode 1-3) *[/Complete]*
Hangyakusei Million Arthur (Episode 6)
Pokemon: Kimi ni Kimeta! *[/Complete]*
Persona 5 the Animation: Dark Sun... *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 1, 2019)

*Fate/stay night: Heaven’s Feel 1 - Pressage Flower (film)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2019)

*Today:*

Emiya-san Chi no Kyou no Gohan (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Hangyakusei Million Arthur (Episode 7-8)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san OVA (Episode 2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2019)

*Today:*

Asagao to Kase-san *[/Complete]*
Hangyakusei Million Arthur (Episode 9)


----------



## Catamount (Jan 3, 2019)

I am watching *Kakegurui *today and I do not have a relevant explanation on why I am enjoying it


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 3, 2019)

*Konosuba *- Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2019)

*Today:*

BanG Dream! 2nd Season (Episode 1)


----------



## Catamount (Jan 4, 2019)

Finished *Inuyashiki*
Really liked a few things about it

Started *Karakuri Circus*
Meh so far


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2019)

*Today:*

Egao no Daika (Episode 1)


----------



## Catamount (Jan 5, 2019)

*kiseijuu sei no kakuritsu*
much better after all the suffering before, like anything else would be


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2019)

*Today:*

Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 35)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 13)
Radiant (Episode 14)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari  (Episode 1)
Sword Art Online: Alicization (Episode 13)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2019)

*Today:*

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 88)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 38)
Hug tto! Precure (Episode 46)
Ueno-san wa Bukiyou (Episode 1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2019)

*Today:*

Mob Psycho 100 II (Episode 1)
Pastel Memories (Episode 1)
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 14)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2019)

*Today:*

3D Kanojo: Real Girl 2nd Season (Episode 1)
Black Clover (Episode 65)
Watashi ni Tenshi ga Maiorita! (Episode 1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2019)

*Today:*

Yakusoku no Neverland (Episode 1)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 83-84)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2019)

*Today:*

BanG Dream! S2 (Episode 2)
Girly Air Force (Episode 1)
Go-toubun no Hanayome (Episode 1)
Karakuri Circus (Episode 13)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2019)

*Today:*

Date A Live S3 (Episode 1)
Domestic na Kanojo (Episode 1)
Egao no Daika (Episode 2)
Mahou Shoujo Tokushusen Asuka (Episode 1)
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 14)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2019)

*Today:*

Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 36)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 14)
Grimms Notes The Animation (Episode 1)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Episode 1)
Radiant (Episode 15)
Sword Art Online: Alicization (Episode 14)


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 13, 2019)

Re-watched *Kakegurui* 2-4.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2019)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 39)
Boruto - Naruto Next Generations (Episode 89)
Endro (Episode 1)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 39)
Hug tto! Precure (Episode 47)
Kouya no Kotobuki Hikoutai (Episode 1)
Tsurune (Episode 11)
Ueno-san wa Bukiyou (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 14, 2019)

*El Cazador de la Bruja *- Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2019)

*Today:*

Mob Psycho 100 II (Episode 2)
Pastel Memories (Episode 2)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 15)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2019)

*Today:*

3D Kanojo: Real Girl 2nd Season (Episode 2)
Black Clover (Episode 66)
Watashi ni Tenshi ga Maiorita! (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 16, 2019)

*Guilty Crown *- Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 16, 2019)

Watched *Hi Score Girl* 9-10 and *Overlord Ple Ple Pleiades 3* 10-13.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2019)

*Today:*

Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Episode 2)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 85)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2019)

*Today:*

BanG Dream! S2 (Episode 3)
Girly Air Force (Episode 2)
Go-toubun no Hanayome (Episode 2)
Karakuri Circus (Episode 14)
Yakusoku no Neverland (Episode 2)


----------



## Catamount (Jan 18, 2019)

I am watching *Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken* and I am actually enjoying it. I was even able to go through few more levels of BfA boredom after watching it.
It has that balance between retarded Japanese jokes about old virgins and boobs and actualy fantasy with action. All in the idea of a few later/earlier anime series "what if you got into the game".


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 18, 2019)

Finished * Hi Score Girl*.

Looking forward to the next 3 episodes in March


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2019)

*Today:*

Date A Live S3 (Episode 2)
Domestic na Kanojo (Episode 2)
Egao no Daika (Episode 3)
Mahou Shoujo Tokushusen Asuka (Episode 2)
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 15)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2019)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 40)
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 37)
Endro (Episode 2)
Grimms Notes The Animation (Episode 2)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen (Episode 2)
Radiant (Episode 16)
Sword Art Online: Alicization (Episode 15)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 20, 2019)

*Today's Menu for the Emiya Family *- Episodes 12 and 13 *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2019)

*Today:*

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 90)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 15)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 40)
Hug tto! Precure (Episode 48)
Kouya no Kotobuki Hikoutai (Episode 2)
MYSTERIA Friends (Episode 1)
Ueno-san wa Bukiyou (Episode 3)
Tsurune: Kazemai Koukou Kyuudoubu (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 21, 2019)

*El Cazador de la Bruja *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2019)

*Today:*

Mob Psycho 100 II (Episode 3)
Pastel Memories (Episode 3)
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 16)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 22, 2019)

*Guilty Crown *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2019)

*Today:*

3D Kanojo: Real Girl 2nd Season (Episode 3)
Black Clover (Episode 67)
Watashi ni Tenshi ga Maiorita! (Episode 3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2019)

*Today:*

Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Episode 3)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 86)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 24, 2019)

*El Cazador de la Bruja *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2019)

*Today:*

BanG Dream! 2nd Season (Episode 3)
Girly Air Force (Episode 3)
Gotoubun no Hanayome (Episode 3)
Yakusoku no Neverland (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 25, 2019)

*Konosuba *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2019)

*Today:*

Date A Live S3 (Episode 3)
Domestic na Kanojo (Episode 3)
Egao no Daika (Episode 4)
Mahou Shoujo Tokushusen Asuka (Episode 3)
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 16)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 26, 2019)

*Guilty Crown *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2019)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 41)
Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari! Season 2 (Episode 14)
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 38)
Endro~! (Episode 3)
Grimms Notes The Animation (Episode 3)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen (Episode 3)
Radiant (Episode 17)
Sword Art Online: Alicization (Episode 16)


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 27, 2019)

Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari! S2 ep. 14
Yakusoku no Neverland ep 3
Sword Art Online: Alicization ep. 16
Toaru Majutsu no Index S3 ep. 16
Kakegurui xx ep. 2-3
Jojo no Kimyou no Bouken: Ougon no Kaze ep. 16
Boogiepop wa Warawanai (2019) ep. 5
Mahou Shoujo Tokushusen Asuka ep. 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2019)

*Today:*

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 91)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 16)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 41)
Hug tto! Precure (Episode 49) *[/Complete]*
Kouya no Kotobuki Hikoutai (Episode 3)
Manaria Friends (Episode 2)
Ueno-san wa Bukiyou (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 28, 2019)

*El Cazador de la Bruja *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2019)

*Today:*

Mob Psycho 100 II (Episode 4)
Pastel Memories (Episode 4)
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 17)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2019)

*Today:*

3D Kanojo: Real Girl 2nd Season (Episode 4)
Black Clover (Episode 68)
Watashi ni Tenshi ga Maiorita! (Episode 4)


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 30, 2019)

Watched *Manaria Friends* 2 and *Slime man* 17.


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 30, 2019)

*Guilty Crown *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2019)

*Today:*

Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Episode 24)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 87)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2019)

*Today:*

BanG Dream! 2nd Season (Episode 4)
Girly Air Force (Episode 4)
Go-toubun no Hanayome (Episode 4)
Karakuri Circus (Episode 15)
Yakusoku no Neverland (Episode 4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2019)

*Today:*

Date A Live III (Episode 4)
Domestic na Kanojo (Episode 4)
Egao no Daika (Episode 5)
Mahou Shoujo Tokushusen Asuka (Episode 4)
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 17)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 2, 2019)

*Golden Kamuy (S2) *- Episode 11
*Tada Never Falls in Love *- Episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2019)

*Today:*

Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 39)
Endro~!  (Episode 4)
Grimms Notes The Animation (Episode 4)
Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari! Season 2 (Episode 15)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen (Episode 4)
Radiant (Episode 18)
Sword Art Online: Alicization (Episode 17)


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 3, 2019)

Sword Art Online: Alicization ep. 17
Magical Girl Spec-Ops Asuka ep. 4
Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari! S2 ep. 15
JoJo no Kimyou na Bouken Ougon no Kaze ep. 17
Saint Seiya: Saintia Shou ep. 7
A Certain Magical Index III ep. 17


----------



## Son Of Man (Feb 3, 2019)

Rewatching your lie in april


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 3, 2019)

*Golden Kamuy (S2) *- Episode 12 *(end)
Konosuba *- Episode 5
*Tada Never Falls in Love *- Episodes 12 and 13 *(end)*


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 4, 2019)

Dororo ep. 4
Karakuri Circus ep. 15
Mob Psycho 100 S2 ep. 4
Tate no Yuusha no Nagiagari ep. 4
Boogiepop wa Warawanai (2019) ep. 6
Yakusoku no Neverland ep. 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2019)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 42)
Boruto - Naruto Next Generations (Episode 92)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 17)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 42)
Kouya no Kotobuki Hikoutai (Episode 4)
Manaria Friends (Episode 3)
Star☆Twinkle Precure (Episode 1)
Ueno-san wa Bukiyou (Episode 5)


----------



## Son Of Man (Feb 4, 2019)

Dororo


----------



## Son Of Man (Feb 5, 2019)

Mob psycho new ep


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2019)

*Today:*

Mob Psycho 100 II (Episode 5)
Pastel Memories (Episode 5)
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 18)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 5, 2019)

*El Cazador de la Bruja *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2019)

*Today:*

3D Kanojo: Real Girl 2nd Season (Episode 5)
Black Clover (Episode 69)
Watashi ni Tenshi ga Maiorita! (Episode 5)


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 6, 2019)

Dororo ep. 5


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 6, 2019)

*A Certain Magical Index III *- Episode 10


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 7, 2019)

Mob Psycho 100 S2 ep. 5
Saint Seiya: Saintia Shou ep. 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2019)

*Today:*

Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Episode 5)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 88)


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 7, 2019)

Tate no Yuusha no Nagiagari ep. 5


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 7, 2019)

*Guilty Crown *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Son Of Man (Feb 8, 2019)

Haikyuu S1 Ep 1


----------



## Katou (Feb 8, 2019)

Kaguya Love is War Ending Song 2 ( 999 loops )


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2019)

*Today:*

BanG Dream! 2nd Season (Episode 5)
Girly Air Force (Episode 5)
Gotoubun no Hanayome (Epsiode 5)
Karakuri Circus (Episode 16)
Yakusoku no Neverland (Episode 5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2019)

*Today:*

Date A Live III (Episode 5)
Domestic na Kanojo (Episode 5)
Egao no Daika (Episode 6)
Mahou Shoujo Tokushusen Asuka (Episode 5)
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 18)


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 9, 2019)

Watched *Kaguya sama wa wawawa* 5.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 10, 2019)

Magical Girl Spec-Ops Asuka ep. 5
A Certain Magical Index III ep. 18


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 10, 2019)

*El Cazador de la Bruja *- Episodes 11 and 12


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 11, 2019)

Boogiepop wa Warawanai (2019) ep. 7
Yakusoku no Neverland ep. 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2019)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 43)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 93)
Double Decker! Doug & Kirill: Extra (Episode 1)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 18)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 43)
Kouya no Kotobuki Hikoutai (Episode 5)
Manaria Friends (Episode 4)
Star Twinkle Precure (Episode 2)
Ueno-san wa Bukiyou (Episode 6)

*

Yesterday:*

Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 40)
Endro~! (Episode 5)
Grimms Notes The Animation (Episode 5)
Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari! Season 2 (Episode 16)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen (Episode 5)
Radiant (Episode 19)
Sword Art Online: Alicization (Episode 18)


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 11, 2019)

Watched *Manaria Friends* 4 and *Slime Lord* 19.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 12, 2019)

Double Decker! Doug & Kirill: Extra ep. 1
Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari! Season 2 ep. 16
Karakuri Circus ep. 16
Sword Art Online: Alicization ep. 18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2019)

*Today:*

Mob Psycho 100 II (Episode 6)
Pastel Memories (Episode 6)
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 19)


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 13, 2019)

Mob Psycho 100 S2 ep. 6
Dororo ep. 6
Saint Seiya: Saintia Shou ep. 9
Jojo no Kimyou no Bouken: Ougon no Kaze ep. 18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2019)

*Today:*

3D Kanojo: Real Girl 2nd Season (Episode 6)
Black Clover (Episode 70)
Watashi ni Tenshi ga Maiorita! (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 13, 2019)

*A Certain Magical Index III *- Episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2019)

*Today:*

Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Episode 6)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 89)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 14, 2019)

*A Certain Magical Index III *- Episode 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2019)

*Today:*

BanG Dream! 2nd Season (Episode 6)
Fight League: Gear Gadget Generators (Episode 1)
Girly Air Force (Episode 6)
Gotoubun no Hanayome (Episode 6)
Karakuri Circus (Episode 17)
Yakusoku no Neverland (Episode 6)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2019)

*Today:*

Date A Live III (Episode 6)
Domestic na Kanojo (Episode 6)
Egao no Daika (Episode 7)
Mahou Shoujo Tokushusen Asuka (Episode 6)
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 19)


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 16, 2019)

Finished *Bunny Girl Rascal * and watched *Kaguya* 6.


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 16, 2019)

*Sword Art Online: Alicization *- Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2019)

*Today:*

Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 41)
Endro~! (Episode 6)
Grimms Notes The Animation (Episode 6)
Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari! Season 2 (Episode 17)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen (Episode 6)
Radiant (Episode 20)
Sword Art Online: Alicization (Episode 18.5)


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 18, 2019)

Toaru Majutsu no Index III ep. 19
Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari! S2 ep. 17
JoJo no Kimyou na Bouken: Ougon no Kaze ep. 19
Mahou Shoujo Tokushusen Asuka ep. 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2019)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 44)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 94)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 19)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 44)
Kouya no Kotobuki Hikoutai (Episode 6)
Manaria Friends (Episode 5)
Star Twinkle Precure (Episode 3)
Ueno-san wa Bukiyou (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 18, 2019)

*A Certain Magical Index III *- Episode 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2019)

*Today:*

Mob Psycho 100 II (Episode 7)
Pastel Memories (Episode 7)
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 20)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 19, 2019)

*A Certain Magical Index III *- Episode 14


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 20, 2019)

Dororo ep. 7
Mob Psycho 100 S2 ep. 7
Yakusoku no Neverland ep. 6
Tate no Yuusha no Nagiagari ep. 6
Karakuri Circus ep. 17
Saint Seiya: Saintia Shou ep. 10
Boogiepop wa Warawanai (2019) ep. 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2019)

*Today:*

3D Kanojo: Real Girl 2nd Season (Episode 7)
Black Clover (Episode 71)
Watashi ni Tenshi ga Maiorita! (Episode 7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2019)

*
Today:*


Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Episode 7)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 90)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2019)

*Today:*

BanG Dream! 2nd Season (Episode 7)
Fight League: Gear Gadget Generators (Episode 2)
Girly Air Force (Episode 7)
Gotoubun no Hanayome (Episode 7)
Karakuri Circus (Episode 18)
Yakusoku no Neverland (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 22, 2019)

*A Certain Magical Index III *- Episode 15


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 23, 2019)

Karakuri Circus ep. 18
Yakusoku no Neverland ep. 7
Tate no Yuusha no Nagiagari ep. 7


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 23, 2019)

*Guilty Crown *- Episode 11


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 24, 2019)

Toaru Majutsu no Index III ep. 20
Mahou Shoujo Tokushusen Asuka ep. 7
JoJo no Kimyou na Bouken: Ougon no Kaze ep. 20
Boogiepop wa Warawanai (2019) ep. 9


----------



## Yamato (Feb 24, 2019)

One Piece 872 and 873
Shield Hero I think ep 6 and 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2019)

*Today:*

Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 42)
Endro~! (Episode 7)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 20)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 45)
Grimms Notes The Animation (Episode 7)
Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari! Season 2 (Episode 18)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen (Episode 7)
Radiant (Episode 21) *[/Complete]*
Sword Art Online: Alicization (Episode 19)

*

Yesterday:*

Date A Live III (Episode 7)
Domestic na Kanojo (Episode 7)
Egao no Daika (Episode 8)
Mahou Shoujo Tokushusen Asuka (Episode 7)
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 20)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 24, 2019)

*Guilty Crown *- Episode 12
*Sword Art Online: Alicization *- Episodes 2 and 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2019)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 45)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 95)
Kouya no Kotobuki Hikoutai (Episode 7)
Manaria Friends (Episode 6)
Star Twinkle Precure (Episode 4)
Ueno-san wa Bukiyou (Episode 8)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 25, 2019)

*El Cazador de la Bruja *- Episodes 13 and 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2019)

*Today:*

Mob Psycho 100 II (Episode 8)
Pastel Memories (Episode 8)
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 21)


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 26, 2019)

Kakegurui xx ep. 4-7


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 26, 2019)

*El Cazador de la Bruja *- Episodes 15 and 16


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 27, 2019)

Violet Evergarden: Kitto -Koi- wo Shiru Hi ga Kuru no Darou - Special


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2019)

*Today:*
3D Kanojo: Real Girl 2nd Season (Episode 8)
Black Clover (Episode 72)
Watashi ni Tenshi ga Maiorita! (Episode 8)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 27, 2019)

*El Cazador de la Bruja *- Episodes 17-20


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 27, 2019)

Dororo ep. 8
Mob Psycho 100 S2 ep. 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2019)

*Today:*

Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Episode 8)
YuGiOh! VRAINS (Episode 91)


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 28, 2019)

Watched *Slime sensei* 21, *My Roommate is a Cat* 8, *Shield Hero* 8, and *Kakegurui* 8/


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 28, 2019)

*El Cazador de la Bruja *- Episodes 21 and 22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2019)

*Today:*

BanG Dream! 2nd Season (Episode 8)
Fight League: Gear Gadget Generators (Episode 3)
Girly Air Force (Episode 8)
Gotoubun no Hanayome (Episode 8)
Karakuri Circus (Episode 19)
Yakusoku no Neverland (Episode 8)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2019)

*Today:*

Date A Live III (Episode 8)
Domestic na Kanojo (Episode 8)
Egao no Daika (Episode 9)
Mahou Shoujo Tokushusen Asuka (Episode 8)
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 21)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2019)

*Today:*

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 96)
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 43)
Endro~! (Episode 8)
Grimms Notes The Animation (Episode 8)
Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari! Season 2 (Episode 19)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen (Episode 8)
Sword Art Online: Alicization (Episode 20)


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 3, 2019)

Finished *Shoujo Kageki Revue Starlight*. What a surprise!


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 3, 2019)

*El Cazador de la Bruja *- Episodes 23-26 *(end)*


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 4, 2019)

Sword Art Online: Alicization ep. 20
Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari! Season 2 ep. 19
Dragon Ball Heroes ep. 8
Kakegurui xx ep. 8
Karakuri Circus ep. 19
Yakusoku no Neverland ep. 8
Toaru Majutsu no Index III ep. 21
Mahou Shoujo Tokushusen Asuka ep. 8
JoJo no Kimyou na Bouken Ougon no Kaze ep. 21
Boogiepop wa Warawanai (2019) ep. 14
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari ep. 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2019)

*Today:*


Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 21)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 46)
Kouya no Kotobuki Hikoutai (Episode 8)
Manaria Friends (Episode 7)
Ueno-san wa Bukiyou (Episode 9)
Star Twinkle Precure (Episode 5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2019)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 46)
Mob Psycho 100 II (Episode 9)
Pastel Memories (Episode 9)
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 22)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 5, 2019)

*Guilty Crown *- Episodes 13 and 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2019)

*Today:*

3D Kanojo: Real Girl 2nd Season (Episode 9)
Black Clover (Episode 73)
Watashi ni Tenshi ga Maiorita! (Episode 9)


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 6, 2019)

Watched *Dororo* 8 and *Shield Hero* 9.


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 6, 2019)

*Guilty Crown *- Episodes 15 and 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2019)

*Today:*

Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Episode 9)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 92)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 7, 2019)

*Guilty Crown *- Episodes 17-20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2019)

*Today:*

BanG Dream! 2nd Season (Episode 9)
Fight League: Gear Gadget Generators (Episode 4)
Girly Air Force (Episode 9)
Gotoubun no Hanayome (Episode 9)
Karakuri Circus (Episode 20)
Yakusoku no Neverland (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 8, 2019)

*Guilty Crown *- Episodes 21 and 22 *(end)
*
In short, a poor man’s Code Geass.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2019)

*Today:*

Date A Live III (Episode 9)
Domestic na Kanojo (Episode 9)
Egao no Daika (Episode 10)
Mahou Shoujo Tokushusen Asuka (Episode 9)
Shiyan Pin Jiating (Episode 2-5)
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 22)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2019)

*Today:*

Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 44)
Endro~! (Episode 9)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 22)
Grimms Notes The Animation (Episode 9)
Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari! Season 2 (Episode 20)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen (Episode 9)
Sword Art Online: Alicization (Episode 21)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2019)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 47)
Boruto - Naruto Next Generations (Episode 97)
Double Decker! Doug & Kirill: Extra (Episode 2)
Kouya no Kotobuki Hikoutai (Episode 9)
Manaria Friends (Episode 8)
Star Twinkle Precure (Episode 6)
Ueno-san wa Bukiyou (Episode 10)


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 11, 2019)

Watched *Dororo*10, *Slime sensei* 23, *Non Non Biyori Vacation*, *Manaria Friends* 8.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2019)

*Today:*

Mob Psycho 100 II (Episode 10)
Pastel Memories (Episode 10)
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 23)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2019)

*Today:*

3D Kanojo: Real Girl 2nd Season (Episode 10)
Black Clover (Episode 74)
Watashi ni Tenshi ga Maiorita! (Episode 10)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2019)

*Today:*


Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Episode 10)
Yu Gi Oh! VRAINS (Episode 93)


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 15, 2019)

SF Shinseiki Lensman


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2019)

*Today:*

BanG Dream! 2nd Season (Episode 10)
Fight League: Gear Gadget Generators (Episode 5)
Girly Air Force (Episode 10)
Gotoubun no Hanayome (Episode 10)
Karakuri Circus (Episode 21)
Yakusoku no Neverland (Episode 10)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2019)

*Today:*

Date A Live III (Episode 10)
Domestic na Kanojo (Episode 10)
Egao no Daika (Episode 11)
Mahou Shoujo Tokushusen Asuka (Episode 10)
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 23)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2019)

*Today:*

Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 45)
Endro~! (Episode 10)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 23)
Grimms Notes The Animation (Episode 10)
Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari! Season 2 (Episode 21)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen (Episode 10)
Sword Art Online: Alicization (Episode 22)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2019)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 48)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 98)
Doukyonin wa Hiza, Tokidoki, Atama no Ue (Episode 1-2)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 47)
Kouya no Kotobuki Hikoutai (Episode 10)
Manaria Friends (Episode 9)
Ueno-san wa Bukiyou (Episode 11)


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 18, 2019)

Watched *Manaria Friends* 9, *Love is War* 10, and *SAO Alicization* 22.


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 18, 2019)

*FLCL: Alternative *- Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2019)

*Today:*

Doukyonin wa Hiza, Tokidoki, Atama no Ue. (Episode 3)
Mob Psycho 100 II (Episode 11)
Pastel Memories (Episode 11)
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 24)
Star Twinkle Precure (Episode 7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2019)

*Today:*

3D Kanojo: Real Girl 2nd Season (Episode 11)
Black Clover (Episode 75)
Doukyonin wa Hiza, Tokidoki, Atama no Ue. (Episode 4-5)
Watashi ni Tenshi ga Maiorita! (Episode 11)


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 20, 2019)

Watched *Mob Psycho 100 S2* 1-11.


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 21, 2019)

Tate no Yuusha no Nagiagari ep. 9-10
Boogiepop wa Warawanai (2019) ep. 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2019)

*Today:*

Doukyonin wa Hiza, Tokidoki, Atama no Ue. (Episode 6)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Episode 10)
YuGiOh! VRAINS (Episode 93)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 21, 2019)

_Yesterday:
_
*FLCL: Alternative *- Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2019)

*Today:*

BanG Dream! 2nd Season (Episode 11)
Doukyonin wa Hiza, Tokidoki, Atama no Ue. (Episode 8-11)
Fight League: Gear Gadget Generators (Episode 6)
Girly Air Force (Episode 11)
Gotoubun no Hanayome (Episode 11)
Karakuri Circus (Episode 22)
Yakusoku no Neverland (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 22, 2019)

*FLCL: Alternative *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 23, 2019)

Karakuri Circus ep. 20-22
Mob Psycho 100 S2 ep. 9-11
Kakegurui xx ep. 9-11
Yakusoku no Neverland ep. 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2019)

*Today:*

Date A Live III (Episode 11)
Domestic na Kanojo (Episode 11)
Egao no Daika (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Mahou Shoujo Tokushusen Asuka (Episode 11)
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 24)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 23, 2019)

*Sword Art Online: Alicization *- Episodes 4 and 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2019)

*Today:*

Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 46)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 24)
Endro~! (Episode 11)
Grimms Notes The Animation (Episode 11)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen (Episode 11)
Sword Art Online: Alicization (Episode 23)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 24, 2019)

*Sword Art Online: Alicization *- Episode 6


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 25, 2019)

Boogiepop wa Warawanai (2019) - ep. 17
JoJo no Kimyou na Bouken: Ougon no Kaze ep. 23
Mahou Shoujo Tokushusen Asuka ep. 11
Sword Art Online: Alicization ep. 23
Toaru Majutsu no Index III ep. 24
Zoku Owarimonogatari ep. 1-2
Persona 5 the Animation: Stars and Ours - Special


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2019)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 49)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 99)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 48)
Kouya no Kotobuki Hikoutai (Episode 11)
Manaria Friends (Episode 10) *[/Complete]*
Persona 5 the Animation Specials (Episode 2) *[/Complete]*
Star Twinkle Precure (Episode 8)
Ueno-san wa Bukiyou (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 25, 2019)

*FLCL: Alternative *- Episodes 5 and 6 *(end)*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 25, 2019)

Watching Love is War now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2019)

*Today:*

Mob Psycho 100 II (Episode 12)
Pastel Memories (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2019)

*Today:*

3D Kanojo: Real Girl 2nd Season (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Black Clover (Episode 76)
Watashi ni Tenshi ga Maiorita! (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 27, 2019)

Spriggan


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 27, 2019)

*Konosuba *- Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2019)

*Today:*

Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Episode 11)
YuGiOh! VRAINS (Episode 94)


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 29, 2019)

Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari ep. 12
Dororo ep. 12
Mob Psycho 100 S2 ep. 12
Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu" Igi ari! S2 ep. 22
Zoku Owarimonogatari ep. 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2019)

*Today:*

BanG Dream! 2nd Season (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Fight League: Gear Gadget Generators (Episode 7)
Girly Air Force (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Gotoubun no Hanayome (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Karakuri Circus (Episode 23)
Yakusoku no Neverland (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 30, 2019)

Yakusoku no Neverland ep. 12
Karakuri Circus ep. 23
Kakegurui xx ep. 12
Boogiepop wa Warawanai (2019) ep. 18
Zoku Owarimonogatari ep. 4


----------



## kluang (Mar 30, 2019)

Hi Score Girl

Episode 3 is a tear jerker

Episode 5 is about Mortal Kombat. Really interesting to see Japanese view on it.


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 30, 2019)

*Konosuba *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 31, 2019)

JoJo no Kimyou na Bouken: Ougon no Kaze ep. 24
Mahou Shoujo Tokushusen Asuka ep. 12
Toaru Majutsu no Index III ep. 25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2019)

*Today:
*
Aikatsu Friends! (Episode 50)*[/Complete]*
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 47)
Endro~! (Episode 12) [/Complete]
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 25)
Grimms Notes The Animation (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari! Season 2 (Episode 22)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Sword Art Online: Alicization (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*

*
Yesterday:*

Date A Live III (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Domestic na Kanojo (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Mahou Shoujo Tokushusen Asuka (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 25)


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 1, 2019)

Sayonara no Asa ni Yakusoku no Hana o Kazarō


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2019)

*Today:*


Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 100)
Doukyonin wa Hiza, Tokidoki, Atama no Ue. (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 49) 
Kouya no Kotobuki Hikoutai (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 2, 2019)

Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari! S2 ep. 23
Boogiepop Phantom ep. 1-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2019)

*Today:*

Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari! Season 2 (Episode 23) *[/Complete]*
Mob Psycho 100 II (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 2, 2019)

Finished:

Quintessential Quintuplets
Mob Psycho 100 S2
Kakegurui xx
Manaria Friends
Kaguya War is Love
Sword Art Online Alicization
Non Non Biyori Vacation


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 3, 2019)

Mob Psycho 100 S2 ep. 13
Boogiepop Phantom ep. 5-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2019)

*Today:*

Ace of Diamond Act II (Episode 1)
Black Clover (Episode 77)


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 4, 2019)

Boogiepop Phantom ep. 7-12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2019)

*Today:*

Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 1)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Episode 13)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 96)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 4, 2019)

*Konosuba* - Episodes 9 and 10 *(S1 end)*


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 5, 2019)

Tate no Yuusha no Nagiagari ep. 13
Zoku Owarimonogatari ep. 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2019)

*Today:*

Fight League: Gear Gadget Generators (Episode 8)
Karakuri Circus (Episode 24)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2019)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket (2019) (Episode 1)
Hitoribocchi no Marumaru Seikatsu (Episode 1)
Midara na Ao-chan wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 1)
Senryuu Shoujo (Episode 1)
Toaru Majutsu no Index III (Episode 26) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 6, 2019)

*Sword Art Online: Alicization *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2019)

*Today:*

Amazing Stranger (Episode 1)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 1)
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 48)
Joshikausei (Episode 1)
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 1)
Kono Oto Tomare! (Episode 1)
Mix - Meisei Story (Episode 1)
Nobunaga-sensei no Osanazuma (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re:Zero - Starting Life in Another World *- Episodes 1-4
*Sword Art Online: Alicization *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 8, 2019)

Kimetsu no Yaiba ep. 1
Toaru no Majutsu no Index S3 ep. 26
Zoku Owarimonogatari ep. 6
Karakuri Circus ep. 24
JoJo no Kimyou na Bouken: Ougon no Kaze ep. 25
Fate/Grand Order: Himuro no Tenchi - 7-nin no Saikyou Ijin-hen


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2019)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends!: Kagayaki no Jewel (Episode 1)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 101)
Fairy Gone (Episode 1)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 26)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 50)
Hachigatsu no Cinderella Nine (Episode 1)
Mayonaka no Occult Koumuin (Episode 1)
Nande Koko ni Sensei ga!? (Episode 1)
Shoumetsu Toshi (Episode 1)
Star Twinkle Precure (Episode 9-10)


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 9, 2019)

Fairy Gone ep. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2019)

*Today:*

Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 9, 2019)

*Re:Zero - Starting Life in Another World *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 10, 2019)

Watched *Uma Musume Pretty Derby* 14 and *Dororo* 13.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2019)

*Today:*

Ace of Diamond Act II (Episode 2)
Black Clover (Episode 78)
Isekai Quartet (Episode 1)
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 2)
One Punch Man S2 (Episode 1)
Strike Witches - 501-butai Hasshin Shimasu! (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 10, 2019)

*Re:Zero - Starting Life in Another World *- Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2019)

*Today:*

Kenja no Mago  (Episode 1)
Sewayaki Kitsune no Senko-san (Episode 1)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Episode 14)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 96)


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 11, 2019)

Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari ep. 14
Isekai Quartet ep. 1
One Punch Man S2 ep. 1
Double Decker! Doug & Kirill Extra ep. 2-3


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 11, 2019)

Watched *Liz and the Blue Bird*.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2019)

*Today:*

Karakuri Circus (Episode 25)


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 13, 2019)

Karakuri Circus ep. 25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2019)

*Today:*

Fight League: Gear Gadget Generators (Episode 9)
Fruits Basket (2019) (Episode 2)
Hitoribocchi no Marumaru Seikatsu (Episode 2)
Midara na Ao-chan wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 2)
Senryuu Shoujo (Episode 2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2019)

*Today:*

Amazing Stranger (Episode 2)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 2)
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 49)
Joshikausei (Episode 2)
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 2)
Kono Oto Tomare! (Episode 2)
Mix - Meisei Story (Episode 2)
Nobunaga-sensei no Osanazuma (Episode 2)


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 14, 2019)

Watched *
Kimetsu no Yaiba* 2*
Fruits Basket* 2*
Bungou Stray Dogs S3* 1*
Carole & Tuesday *1*
Senryuu Shoujo* 2


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 15, 2019)

Kimetsu no Yaiba ep. 2
Bungou Stray Dogs S3 ep. 1
JoJo no Kimyou na Bouken: Ougon no Kaze ep. 26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2019)

*Today:*

Boruto - Naruto Next Generations (Episode 102)
Fairy Gone (Episode 2)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 27)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 51)
Hachigatsu no Cinderella Nine (Episode 2)
Hangyakusei Million Arthur (Episode 10) *[/Complete]*
Hangyakusei Million Arthur 2nd Season (Episode 1-2)
Mayonaka no Occult Koumuin (Episode 2)
Nande Koko ni Sensei ga (Episode 2)
Shoumetsu Toshi (Episode 2)
Star Twinkle Precure (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 15, 2019)

*Re:Zero - Starting Life in Another World *- Episodes 8 and 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2019)

*Today:*


Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 16, 2019)

*My Hero Academia (S2) *- Episodes 8 and 9


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 17, 2019)

Dororo ep. 14
Fairy gone ep. 2
One Punch Man S2 ep. 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2019)

*Today:*

Ace of Diamond Act II (Episode 3)
Black Clover (Episode 79)
Isekai Quartet (Episode 2)
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 3)
One Punch Man S2 (Episode 2)


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 17, 2019)

Isekai Quartet ep. 2
Armitage III: Dual-Matrix


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2019)

*Today:*

Kenja no Mago (Episode 2)
Sewayaki Kitsune no Senko-san (Episode 2)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Episode 15)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 97)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 18, 2019)

*Re:Zero - Starting Life in Another World *- Episodes 10 and 11


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 19, 2019)

Tate no Yuusha no Nagiagari ep. 15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2019)

*Today:*

Hangyakusei Million Arthur 2nd Season (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 19, 2019)

*My Hero Academia (S2) *- Episodes 10 and 11


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 20, 2019)

Dragon Ball Heroes ep. 10
Karakuri Circus ep. 26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2019)

*Today:*

Fight League: Gear Gadget Generators (Episode 10)
Fruits Basket (2019) (Episode 3)
Hitoribocchi no Marumaru Seikatsu (Episode 3)
Midara na Ao-chan wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 3)
Senryuu Shoujo (Episode 3)


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 20, 2019)

Fruits basket
Domestic girlfriend


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 3)
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 50)
Chou Kadou Girl: Amazing Stranger (Episode 3)
Joshikausei (Episode 3)
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 3)
Kono Oto Tomare! (Episode 3)
Mix - Meisei Story (Episode 3)
Nobunaga-sensei no Osanazuma (Episode 3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2019)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends!: Kagayaki no Jewel (Episode 2)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 103)
Fairy Gone (Episode 3)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 28)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 52)
Hachigatsu no Cinderella Nine (Episode 3)
Karakuri Circus (Episode 26)
Mayonaka no Occult Koumuin (Episode 3)
Nande Koko ni Sensei ga!? (Episode 3)
Shoumetsu Toshi (Episode 3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2019)

*Today:*

Star Twinkle Precure (Episode 12)
Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 23, 2019)

*My Hero Academia (S2) *- Episodes 12 and 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 80)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 4)
Isekai Quartet (Episode 3)
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 4)
One Punch Man S2 (Episode 3)


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 25, 2019)

Tate no Yuusha no Nagiagari ep. 16
One Punch Man S2 ep. 3
Isekai Quartet ep. 3


----------



## Yamato (Apr 25, 2019)

Shield Hero ep 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2019)

*Today:*

Kenja no Mago (Episode 3)
Sewayaki Kitsune no Senko-san (Episode 3)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Episode 16)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 98)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2019)

*Today:*

Fight League: Gear Gadget Generators (Episode 11)
Hangyakusei Million Arthur 2nd Season (Episode 4)
Karakuri Circus (Episode 27)
Uchi no Maid ga Uzasugiru! OVA


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 26, 2019)

*A Certain Magical Index III *- Episode 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2019)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket (2019) (Episode 4)
Hitoribocchi no Marumaru Seikatsu (Episode 4)
Midara na Ao-chan wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 4)
Senryuu Shoujo (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 27, 2019)

*Fruits Basket (2019) *- Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 28, 2019)

Those Who Hunt Elves II ep. 1-12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 4)
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018) (Episode 51)
Chou Kadou Girl: Amazing Stranger (Episode 4)
Joshikausei (Episode 4)
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 4)
Kono Oto Tomare! (Episode 4)
Mix (Episode 4)
Nobunaga-sensei no Osanazuma (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 28, 2019)

*Fruits Basket (2019) *- Episode 3
*Re:Zero - Starting Life in Another World *- Episodes 12 and 13


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 29, 2019)

Kimetsu no Yaiba ep. 4
Bungou Stray Dogs S3 ep. 3
Karakuri Circus ep. 27
JoJo no Kimyou na Bouken: Ougon no Kaze ep. 28


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2019)

*Today:*

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 104)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 29)
Fairy Gone (Episode 4)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018)(Episode 53)
Hachigatsu no Cinderella Nine (Episode 4)
Maerchen Maedchen (Episode 11-12) *[/Complete]*
Mayonaka no Occult Koumuin (Episode 4)
Nande Koko ni Sensei ga!? (Episode 4)
Shingeki no Kyojin Season 3 Part 2 (Episode 1)


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 29, 2019)

Watched
*Attack on Titan S3* 1
*Dororo* 16
*Carole and Tuesday* 3
*Senryuu Shoujo* 4
*Fruits Basket 2019* 4

Finished
*Wataten*


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 30, 2019)

Fairy Gone ep. 4
Shingeki no Kyojin S3 Part 2 ep. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2019)

*Today:*

Shoumetsu Toshi (Episode 4)
Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki (Episode 4)


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 30, 2019)

Episode 3 of Shamanic Princess.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 81)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 5)
Isekai Quartet (Episode 4)
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 5)
One Punch Man 2nd Season (Episode 4)


----------



## Aeternus (May 2, 2019)

Dororo ep. 16
One Punch Man S2 ep. 4
Isekai Quartet ep. 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2019)

*Today:*

Kenja no Mago (Episode 4)
Sewayaki Kitsune no Senko-san (Episode 4)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Episode 17)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 100)


----------



## Aeternus (May 3, 2019)

Tate no Yuusha no Nagiagari ep. 17


----------



## Yamato (May 3, 2019)

One Piece 882
Shield Hero 17


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2019)

*Today:*

Fight League: Gear Gadget Generators (Episode 12)
Hangyakusei Million Arthur 2nd Season (Episode 5)
Karakuri Circus (Episode 28)


----------



## Divine Death (May 3, 2019)

*My Hero Academia (S2) *- Episodes 14 and 15


----------



## Aeternus (May 4, 2019)

Space Battleship Yamato 2202: Warriors of Love ep. 1-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2019)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket (2019) (Episode 5)
Hitoribocchi no Marumaru Seikatsu (Episode 5)
Midara na Ao-chan wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 5)
Senryuu Shoujo (Episode 5)


----------



## Aeternus (May 5, 2019)

Karakuri Circus ep. 28
Bungou Stray Dogs S3 ep. 4
Space Battleship Yamato 2202: Warriors of Love ep. 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2019)

*Today:*


Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 5)
Bungou Stray Dogs 3rd Season (Episode 1)
Cardfight!! Vanguard (2018)(Episode 52) *[/Complete]*
Choukadou Girl  (Episode 5)
Joshikausei (Episode 5)
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 5)
Kono Oto Tomare! (Episode 5)
Mix (Episode 5)
Nobunaga-sensei no Osanazuma (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (May 5, 2019)

*My Hero Academia (S2) *- Episodes 16 and 17


----------



## Aeternus (May 5, 2019)

Space Battleship Yamato 2202: Warriors of Love ep. 12-17


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2019)

*Today:*


Boruto - Naruto Next Generations (Episode 105)
Fairy Gone (Episode 5)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 30)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 54)
Hachigatsu no Cinderella Nine (Episode 5)
Mayonaka no Occult Koumuin (Episode 5)
Nande Koko ni Sensei ga!? (Episode 5)
Shingeki no Kyojin Season 3 Part 2 (Episode 2)
Shoumetsu Toshi (Episode 5)
Star Twinkle Precure (Episode 13-14)


----------



## Divine Death (May 6, 2019)

*My Hero Academia (S2) *- Episodes 18-21


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2019)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends!: Kagayaki no Jewel (Episode 3)
Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (May 7, 2019)

*My Hero Academia (S2) *- Episodes 22-25 *(S2 end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2019)

*Today:*

Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 6)
Isekai Quartet (Episode 5)
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 6)
One Punch Man 2nd Season (Episode 5)


----------



## Aeternus (May 8, 2019)

Kimetsu no Yaiba ep. 5
Dororo ep. 17
Shingeki no Kyojin S3 ep. 2


----------



## blakstealth (May 8, 2019)

*Watched*:
Code Geass Lelouch of the Resurrection
Dororo 17
Fairy Gone 5
Isekai Quartet 5


----------



## Aeternus (May 9, 2019)

One Punch Man S2 ep. 5
Fairy Gone ep. 5
Isekai Quartet ep. 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2019)

*Today:*

Kenja no Mago (Episode 5)
Sewayaki Kitsune no Senko-san (Episode 5)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Episode 18)
YuGiOh! VRAINS (Episode 101)


----------



## Aeternus (May 10, 2019)

Tate no Yuusha no Nagiagari ep. 18


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2019)

*Today:*

Fight League: Gear Gadget Generators (Episode 13)
Hangyakusei Million Arthur 2nd Season (Episode 6)


----------



## Aeternus (May 11, 2019)

Blade of the Immortal ep. 1-13


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2019)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket (2019)(Episode 6)
Hitoribocchi no Marumaru Seikatsu (Episode 6)
Midara na Ao-chan wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 6)
Senryuu Shoujo (Episode 6)


----------



## Aeternus (May 12, 2019)

Bungou Stray Dogs S3 ep. 5
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Golden Wind ep. 29
Dragon Ball Heroes ep. 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 6)
Cardfight!! Vanguard: Zoku Koukousei-hen (Episode 1)
Choukadou Girl (Episode 6)
Joshikausei (Episode 6)
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 6)
Kono Oto Tomare! (Episode 6)
Mix (Episode 6)
Nobunaga-sensei no Osanazuma (Episode 6)


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2019)

Slayers Perfect
Slayers Return
Slayers Great
Slayers: The Book of Spells ep. 1-3
Slayers Excellent ep. 1


----------



## Yamato (May 13, 2019)

One Piece 884


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Gone (Episode 6)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 31)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 55)
Hachigatsu no Cinderella Nine (Episode 6)
Mayonaka no Occult Koumuin (Episode 6)
Nande Koko ni Sensei ga!? (Episode 6)
Shingeki no Kyojin Season 3 Part 2 (Episode 3)
Shoumetsu Toshi (Episode 6)


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (May 13, 2019)

Saint Seiya ep 14


----------



## Gamefox711 (May 13, 2019)

Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion


----------



## Divine Death (May 13, 2019)

*A Certain Magical Index III *- Episodes 17 and 18


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2019)

Slayers Excellent ep. 2-3
Slayers Gorgeous
Slayers Premium
Fairy gone ep. 6
Shingeki no Kyojin S3 P2 ep. 3
Kimetsu no Yaiba ep. 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2019)

*Today:*

Boruto - Naruto Next Generations (Episode 106)
Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki (Episode 6)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 82)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 7)
Isekai Quartet (Episode 6)
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 7)
One Punch Man 2nd Season (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (May 15, 2019)

*A Certain Magical Index III *- Episodes 19 and 20


----------



## Gamefox711 (May 15, 2019)

One-Punch Man


----------



## blakstealth (May 15, 2019)

Watched:
Kabaneri Movie 3
Hitoribocchi 1-6
Isekai Quartet 6
Shield Hero 19
Dororo 19


----------



## Aeternus (May 16, 2019)

Dororo ep. 18
Tate no Yuusha no Nagiagari ep. 19
Karakuri Circus ep. 29
One Punch Man S2 ep. 6
Isekai Quartet ep. 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2019)

*Today:*

Kenja no Mago (Episode 6)
Sewayaki Kitsune no Senko-san (Episode 6)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Episode 19)
YuGiOh! VRAINS (Episode 102)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2019)

*Today:*

Hangyakusei Million Arthur 2nd Season (Episode 7)
Karakuri Circus (Episode 29-30)


----------



## Yamato (May 18, 2019)

Shield Hero 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2019)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket (2019) (Episode 7)
Hitoribocchi no Marumaru Seikatsu (Episode 7)
Midara na Ao-chan wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 7)
Senryuu Shoujo (Episode 7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 7)
Choukadou Girl (Episode 7)
Joshikausei (Episode 7)
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 7)
Kono Oto Tomare! (Episode 7)
Mix (Episode 7)
Nobunaga-sensei no Osanazuma (Episode 7)


----------



## Aeternus (May 19, 2019)

JoJo no Kimyou na Bouken: Ougon no Kaze ep. 30
Kimetsu no Yaiba ep. 7
Bungou Stray Dogs S3 ep. 6
Karakuri Circus ep. 30


----------



## Divine Death (May 19, 2019)

*A Certain Magical Index III *- Episodes 21-26 *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2019)

*Today:*

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 7)
Fairy Gone (Episode 7)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 32)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 56)
Hachigatsu no Cinderella Nine (Episode 7)
Mayonaka no Occult Koumuin (Episode 7)
Nande Koko ni Sensei ga!? (Episode 7)
Shingeki no Kyojin Season 3 Part 2 (Episode 4)
Shoumetsu Toshi (Episode 7)


----------



## Aeternus (May 21, 2019)

Shingeki no Kyojin S3 Part 2 ep. 4
Fairy gone ep. 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2019)

*Today:*

Bungou Stray Dogs 3rd Season (Episode 2-4)
Fight League: Gear Gadget Generators (Episode 14)
Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki (Episode 7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 83)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 8)
Isekai Quartet (Episode 7)
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 8)
One Punch Man 2nd Season (Episode 7)


----------



## Aeternus (May 23, 2019)

One Punch Man S2 ep. 7
Isekai Quartet ep. 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2019)

*Today:*

Kenja no Mago (Episode 7)
Sewayaki Kitsune no Senko-san (Episode 7)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Episode 20)
YuGiOh! VRAINS (Episode 103)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2019)

*Today:*

Fight League: Gear Gadget Generators (Episode 15)
Hangyakusei Million Arthur 2nd Season (Episode 8)


----------



## Aeternus (May 24, 2019)

Tate no Yuusha no Nagiagari ep. 20


----------



## Yamato (May 25, 2019)

Shield Hero 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2019)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket (2019) (Episode 8)
Hitoribocchi no Marumaru Seikatsu (Episode 8)
Midara na Ao-chan wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 8)
Senryuu Shoujo (Episode 8)
Watashi ni Tenshi ga Maiorita! *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (May 25, 2019)

*Re:Zero *- Episodes 14-17


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 25, 2019)

Bleach


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 8)
Choukadou Girl (Episode 8)
Joshikausei (Episode 8)
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 8)
Kono Oto Tomare! (Episode 8)
Mix (Episode 8)
Nobunaga-sensei no Osanazuma (Episode 8)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2019)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends!: Kagayaki no Jewel (Episode 4-6)
Boruto - Naruto Next Generations (Episode 108)
Bungou Stray Dogs 3rd Season (Episode 5)
Cardfight!! Vanguard: Zoku Koukousei-hen (Episode 2)
Fairy Gone (Episode 8)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 33)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 57)
Mayonaka no Occult Koumuin (Episode 8)
Nande Koko ni Sensei ga!? (Episode 8)
Shingeki no Kyojin Season 3 Part 2 (Episode 5)
Shoumetsu Toshi (Episode 8)
Star Twinkle Precure (Episode 14-16)


----------



## Divine Death (May 27, 2019)

*Sword Art Online: Alicization *- Episodes 11 and 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2019)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends!: Kagayaki no Jewel (Episode 7-8)
Bungou Stray Dogs 3rd Season (Episode 6-7)
Karakuri Circus (Episode 31)
Star Twinkle Precure (Episode 17)
Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki (Episode 8)


----------



## Aeternus (May 29, 2019)

Dororo ep. 20
Isekai Quartet ep. 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2019)

Today:

Black Clover (Episode 84)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 9)
Isekai Quartet (Episode 8)
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 9)
One Punch Man 2nd Season (Episode 8)


----------



## Divine Death (May 29, 2019)

*Sword Art Online: Alicization *- Episodes 13 and 14


----------



## Aeternus (May 30, 2019)

One Punch Man S2 ep. 8


----------



## Son Of Man (May 30, 2019)

OPM S2E8


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2019)

*Today:*

Kenja no Mago (Episode 8)
Sewayaki Kitsune no Senko-san (Episode 8)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Episode 21)
YuGiOh! VRAINS (Episode 104)


----------



## Aeternus (May 31, 2019)

Tate no Yuusha no Nagiagari ep. 21


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2019)

*Today:*

Hangyakusei Million Arthur 2nd Season (Episode 9)
Karakuri Circus (Episode 32)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2019)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket (2019)(Episode 9)
Hitoribocchi no Marumaru Seikatsu (Episode 9)
Midara na Ao-chan wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 9)
Senryuu Shoujo (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 1, 2019)

*Sword Art Online: Alicization *- Episodes 15 and 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 9)
Bungou Stray Dogs 3rd Season (Episode 8)
Choukadou Girl (Ch.9)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 34)
Fight League: Gear Gadget Generators (Episode 16)
Joshikausei (Episode 9)
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 9)
Kono Oto Tomare! (Episode 9)
Mix (Episode 9)
Nobunaga-sensei no Osanazuma (Episode 9)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2019)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends!: Kagayaki no Jewel (Episode 9)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 109)
Fairy Gone (Episode 9)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 58)
Mayonaka no Occult Koumuin (Episode 9)
Nande Koko ni Sensei ga!? (Episode 9)
Revisions (Episode 1)
Shingeki no Kyojin Season 3 Part 2 (Episode 6)
Shoumetsu Toshi (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 3, 2019)

*Attack on Titan (S3) *- Episodes 13 and 14 (50 and 51)


----------



## Yamato (Jun 4, 2019)

One Piece 887


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 4, 2019)

Kimetsu no Yaiba ep. 9
Shingeki no Kyojin S3 Part 2 ep. 6
Fairy gone ep. 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2019)

*Today:*

Revisions (Episode 2)
Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki (Episode 9)


----------



## Son Of Man (Jun 5, 2019)

BC 86


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 85)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 10)
Isekai Quartet (Episode 9)
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 10)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2019)

*Today:*

Kenja no Mago (Episode 9)
Sewayaki Kitsune no Senko-san (Episode 9)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Episode 22)
YuGiOh! VRAINS (Episode 105)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2019)

*Today:*


Fruits Basket (2019) (Episode 10)
Hitoribocchi no Marumaru Seikatsu (Episode 10)
Midara na Ao-chan wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 10)
Senryuu Shoujo (Episode 10)

*Yesterday:*

Fight League: Gear Gadget Generators (Episode 17)
Hangyakusei Million Arthur 2nd Season (Episode 10)
Karakuri Circus (Episode 33)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 8, 2019)

*Sword Art Online: Alicization *- Episodes 17 and 18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 10)
Choukadou Girl (Episode 10)
Joshikausei (Episode 10)
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 10)
Kono Oto Tomare! (Episode 10)
Mix (Episode 10)
Nobunaga-sensei no Osanazuma (Episode 10)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 9, 2019)

*Re:Zero *- Episodes 18-21
*Sword Art Online: Alicization *- Episode 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2019)

*Today:*

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 110)
Bungou Stray Dogs 3rd Season (Episode 9)
Fairy Gone (Episode 10)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 35)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 59)
Mayonaka no Occult Koumuin (Episode 10)
Nande Koko ni Sensei ga!? (Episode 10)
Shingeki no Kyojin Season 3 Part 2 (Episode 7)
Shoumetsu Toshi (Episode 10)


----------



## Sickick (Jun 10, 2019)

Diamond no Ace: Act 2 episode 10
One piece episode 888
Yu Yu Hakusho special episode


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 10, 2019)

*Attack on Titan (S3) *- Episode 15 (52)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2019)

*Today:*

Hachigatsu no Cinderella Nine (Episode 8)
Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki (Episode 10)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 86)
Diamond no Ace: Act II  (Episode 11)
Isekai Quartet (Episode 10)
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 11)
One Punch Man 2nd Season (Episode 9)


----------



## Harlow (Jun 13, 2019)

Kabaneri of the Iron Fortress MOVIE: The Battle of Unato.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2019)

*Today:*

Kenja no Mago (Episode 10)
Sewayaki Kitsune no Senko-san (Episode 10)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Episode 23)
YuGiOh! VRAINS (Episode 106)


----------



## Matariki (Jun 13, 2019)

Megalo Box Ep. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2019)

*Today:*

Hangyakusei Million Arthur 2nd Season (Episode 11)
Karakuri Circus (Episode 34)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2019)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket (2019) (Episode 11)
Hitoribocchi no Marumaru Seikatsu (Episode 11)
Midara na Ao-chan wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 11)
Senryuu Shoujo (Episode 11)


----------



## Ren. (Jun 16, 2019)

OPM season 2 EP 05 .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 11)
Bungou Stray Dogs 3rd Season (Episode 10)
Cardfight!! Vanguard: Zoku Koukousei-hen (Episode 3-4)
Choukadou Girl (Episode 11)
Joshikausei (Episode 11)
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 11)
Kono Oto Tomare! (Episode 11)
Mix (Episode 11)
Nobunaga-sensei no Osanazuma (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 16, 2019)

_Yesterday:
_
*Re:Zero *- Episodes 22-25 *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2019)

*Today:*

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 111)
Fairy Gone (Episode 11)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 36)
Fight League: Gear Gadget Generators (Episode 18)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018)(Episode 60)
Hachigatsu no Cinderella Nine (Episode 9)
Mayonaka no Occult Koumuin (Episode 11)
Nande Koko ni Sensei ga!? (Episode 11)
Shoumetsu Toshi (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 17, 2019)

*Isekai Quartet *- Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2019)

*Today:*

Kakegurui×× (Episode 1)
Revisions (Episode 3)
Shingeki no Kyojin Season 3 Part 2 (Episode 8)
Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki (Episode 11)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 87)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 12)
Isekai Quartet (Episode 11)
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 12)
One Punch Man 2nd Season (Episode 12)


----------



## Matariki (Jun 19, 2019)

Megalo Box Ep. 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2019)

*Today:*

Kenja no Mago (Episode 11)
Sewayaki Kitsune no Senko-san (Episode 11)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Episode 24)
YuGiOh! VRAINS (Episode 107)


----------



## Matariki (Jun 20, 2019)

Megalo Box Ep. 3


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 20, 2019)

*Isekai Quartet *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2019)

*Today:*

Hangyakusei Million Arthur 2nd Season (Episode 11)
Karakuri Circus (Episode 34)


----------



## Matariki (Jun 22, 2019)

Megalo Box Ep. 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2019)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket (2019) (Episode 12)
Hitoribocchi no Marumaru Seikatsu (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Midara na Ao-chan wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Senryuu Shoujo (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 23, 2019)

Strike the Blood III ep. 1-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 12)
Bungou Stray Dogs 3rd Season (Episode 11)
Choukadou Girl (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Joshikausei (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 12)
Kono Oto Tomare! (Episode 12)
Mix (Episode 12)
Nobunaga-sensei no Osanazuma (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 23, 2019)

*Sword Art Online: Alicization *- Episodes 20 and 21


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 24, 2019)

Mobile Suit Gundam Narrative
Karakuri Circus ep. 35
Fairy Gone ep. 12
Kimetsu no Yaiba ep. 12
Dragon Ball Heroes ep. 12


----------



## Matariki (Jun 24, 2019)

Megalo Box Ep. 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Gone (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 37)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 61)
Hachigatsu no Cinderella Nine (Episode 10)
Mayonaka no Occult Koumuin (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Nande Koko ni Sensei ga!? (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Shingeki no Kyojin Season 3 Part 2 (Episode 9)
Shoumetsu Toshi (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 24, 2019)

*Isekai Quartet *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 25, 2019)

Shingeki no Kyojin S3 Part 2 ep. 9


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 26, 2019)

Dororo ep. 24

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2019)

*Today:
*
Black Clover (Episode 88)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 13)
Isekai Quartet (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 13)
One Punch Man 2nd Season (Episode 11)

*
Yesterday:*

Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jun 26, 2019)

Hotarubi no Mori e


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 27, 2019)

One Man Punch S2 ep. 11
Isekai Quartet ep. 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2019)

*Today:*

Kenja no Mago (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Sewayaki Kitsune no Senko-san (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 27, 2019)

*Isekai Quartet *- Episodes 7-10
*Kimagure Orange Road *- Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2019)

*Today:*

Hangyakusei Million Arthur 2nd Season (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Karakuri Circus (Episode 36) *[/Complete]*


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 28, 2019)

Watched Carole & Tuesday 12, finished Dororo, finished Shield Hero, and finished Isekai Quartet.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 28, 2019)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part 5 *- Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2019)

*Today:*

Bungou Stray Dogs 3rd Season (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Fruits Basket (2019)(Episode 13)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 29, 2019)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part 5 *- Episode 2
*Attack on Titan (S3) *- Episodes 16 and 17 (53 and 54)
*Fruits Basket (2019) *- Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Cardfight!! Vanguard: Zoku Koukousei-hen (Episode 5-8)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 38)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 62)
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 13)
Kono Oto Tomare! (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Mix (Episode 13)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 30, 2019)

*Kimagure Orange Road *- Episodes 3 and 4
*Sword Art Online: Alicization *- Episode 22
*Lupin the 3rd: Part 5 *- Episode 3


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 1, 2019)

Kimetsu no Yaiba ep. 13
Karakuri Circus ep. 36
Bungou Stray Dogs S3 ep. 12
Tate no Yuusha no Nagiagari ep. 25
JoJo no Kimyou na Bouken: Ougon no Kaze ep. 36


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2019)

*Today:*

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 112)
Hachigatsu no Cinderella Nine (Episode 11)
Shingeki no Kyojin Season 3 Part 2 (Episode 10) *[/Complete]*
Star Twinkle Precure (Episode 18-20)


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 2, 2019)

Shingeki no Kyojin Season 3 Part 2 ep. 10
Hunter X Hunter (00s) ep. 1-12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2019)

*Today:*

Katsute Kami Datta Kemono-tachi e (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 2, 2019)

*Kimagure Orange Road *- Episodes 5-8


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 3, 2019)

Hunter X Hunter (00s) ep. 13-20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2019)

*Today:*


Black Clover (Episode 89)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 14)
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 14)
One Punch Man 2nd Season (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Sounan desu ka (Episode 1)
Tejina-senpai (Episode 1)


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 4, 2019)

Katsute Kami Datta Kemono-tachi e ep. 1
One Man Punch S2 ep. 12
Hunter X Hunter (00s) ep. 21-32


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2019)

*Today:*

Kanata no Astra (Episode 1)
Maou-sama, Retry! (Episode 1)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 108)


----------



## Son Of Man (Jul 4, 2019)

Bleach 126-129


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 4, 2019)

Hunter x Hunter (00s) ep. 33-44


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2019)

*Today:*

Fight League: Gear Gadget Generators (Episode 19-21)
UchiMusume (Episode 1)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 5, 2019)

*Kimagure Orange Road *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Son Of Man (Jul 5, 2019)

Dr stone 1


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 5, 2019)

Hunter x Hunter (00s) ep. 45-62


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2019)

*Today:*

Araburu Kisetsu no Otome-domo yo (Episode 1)
Dr. Stone (Episode 1)
Enen no Shouboutai (Episode 1)
Granbelm (Episode 1)
Fruits Basket (2019) (Episode 14)
Joshikousei no Mudazukai (Episode 1)


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 6, 2019)

Hunter X Hunter OVA ep. 1-8
Hunter X Hunter: Greed Island ep. 1-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 39)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 63)
Hachigatsu no Cinderella Nine (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Nakanohito Genome [Jikkyouchuu] (Episode 1)
Vinland Saga (Episode 1-3)



*Yesterday:*

Cardfight!! Vanguard: Zoku Koukousei-hen (Episode 9)
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka II (Episode 0)
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 14)
Symphogear XV (Episode 1)


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 8, 2019)

Kimetsu no Yaiba ep. 14
Enen no Shouboutai ep. 1
Dr. Stone ep. 1
Granbelm ep. 1
Kanata no Astra ep. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2019)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Episode 1)
Cop Craft (Episode 1)
Kawaikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Episode 1)
Katsute Kami Datta Kemono-tachi e (Episode 2)


----------



## Son Of Man (Jul 9, 2019)

Bleach 130-143


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 9, 2019)

*Fruits Basket (2019) *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 10, 2019)

Katsute Kami Datta Kemono-tachi e ep. 2
Cop Craft ep. 1
Vinland Saga ep. 1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 90)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 15)
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 15)
Sounan Desu ka? (Episode 2)
Tejina-senpai (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 10, 2019)

*Kimagure Orange Road *- Episodes 11 and 12


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 10, 2019)

Jyu-Oh-Sei ep. 1-11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2019)

*Today:*

Isekai Cheat Magician (Episode 1)
Kanata no Astra (Episode 2)
Maou-sama, Retry! (Episode 2)
Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS (Episode 109)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 11, 2019)

*Kimagure Orange Road *- Episodes 13 and 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2019)

*Today:*

Machikado Mazoku (Episode 1)
Uchi no Ko no Tame naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Maou mo Taoseru kamo Shirenai. (Episode 2)


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 13, 2019)

Machikado Mazoku ep. 1
Dragon Ball Heroes ep. 13
Kanata no Astra ep. 2
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu - Memory Snow - OVA


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2019)

*Today:*

Araburu Kisetsu no Otome-domo yo. (Episode 2)
DanMachi S2 (Episode 1)
Dr. Stone (Episode 2)
Enen no Shouboutai (Episode 2)
Fruits Basket (2019) (Episode 15)
Granbelm (Episode 2)
Joshikousei no Mudazukai (Episode 2)
Toaru Kagaku no Accelerator (Episode 1)
Tsuujou Kougeki ga Zentai Kougeki de Ni-kai Kougeki no Okaasan wa Suki Desu ka? (Episode 1)


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 14, 2019)

Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka II ep. 1
Granbelm ep. 2
Enen no Shouboutai ep. 2
Dr. Stone ep. 2
Toaru Kagaku no Accelerator ep. 1
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka Movie: Orion no Ya


----------



## Son Of Man (Jul 14, 2019)

Bleach 144


----------



## Son Of Man (Jul 14, 2019)

Oops also fireforce 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 40)
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 15)
Mix (Episode 14)
Symphogear XV (Episode 2)


----------



## Son Of Man (Jul 14, 2019)

Boruto 115


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 15, 2019)

Kimetsu no Yaiba ep. 15
Senki Zesshou Symphogear XV ep. 2
Lord El-Melloi II Sei no Jikenbo: Rail Zeppelin Grace Note ep. 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2019)

*Today:*

Bem (Episode 1)
Boruto - Naruto Next Generations (Episode 113)
Dumbbell Nan Kilo Moteru? (Episode 1-2)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 64)
Nakanohito Genome [Jikkyouchuu] (Episode 2)
Star Twinkle Precure (Episode 21)


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 16, 2019)

Bem ep. 1
Grancrest Senki ep. 1-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2019)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Episode 2)
Cop Craft (Episode 2)
Katsute Kami Datta Kemono-tachi e (Episode 3)
Kawaikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Episode 2)


----------



## Son Of Man (Jul 16, 2019)

Black clover 92


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 16, 2019)

*Isekai Quartet *- Episodes 11 and 12 *(S1 end)*


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 17, 2019)

Grancrest Senki ep. 7-20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 91)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 16)
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 16)
Sounan Desu ka? (Episode 3)
Tejina-senpai (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 17, 2019)

*Sword Art Online: Alicization *- Episodes 23 and 24 *(S1 end)*


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 18, 2019)

Grancrest Senki ep. 21-24
Cop Craft ep. 2
Katsute Kami Datta Kemono-tachi e ep. 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2019)

*Today:*

Dumbbell Nan Kilo Moteru?  (Episode 3)
Isekai Cheat Magician (Episode 2)
Kanata no Astra (Episode 3)
Maou-sama, Retry! (Episode 3)
YuGiOh! VRAINS (Episode 110)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2019)

*Today:*

Machikado Mazoku (Episode 2)
Uchi no Ko no Tame naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Maou mo Taoseru kamo Shirenai. (Episode 3)


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 20, 2019)

Machikado Mazoku ep. 2
Kanata no Astra ep. 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2019)

*Today:*

Araburu Kisetsu no Otome-domo yo. (Episode 3)
Dr. Stone (Episode 3)
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka II (Episode 2)
Fruits Basket (2019) (Episode 15)
Granbelm (Episode 3)
Joshikousei no Mudazukai (Episode 3)
Toaru Kagaku no Accelerator (Episode 2)
Tsuujou Kougeki ga Zentai Kougeki de Ni-kai Kougeki no Okaasan wa Suki Desu ka? (Episode 2)


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 21, 2019)

Dr. Stone ep. 3
Granbelm ep. 3
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka II ep. 2
Toaru Kagaku no Accelerator ep. 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2019)

*Today:*

Cardfight!! Vanguard: Zoku Koukousei-hen (Episode 10-11)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 41)
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 16)
Mix (Episode 15)
Senki Zesshou Symphogear XV (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 21, 2019)

*Attack on Titan (S3) *- Episodes 18 and 19 (55 and 56)


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 22, 2019)

Kimetsu no Yaiba ep. 16
Senki Zesshou Symphogear XV ep. 3
Lord El-Melloi II Sei no Jikenbo: Rail Zeppelin Grace Note ep. 3
Hunter x Hunter (2011) ep. 1-8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2019)

*Today:*

Bem (Episode 2)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 114-116)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 65)
Nakanohito Genome [Jikkyouchuu] (Episode 3)
Star Twinkle Precure (Episode 22)


----------



## Sadless (Jul 22, 2019)

Mahou shoujo site 1-6, tsuki ga kirei 12, gto episode 23


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 22, 2019)

*Kimagure Orange Road *- Episodes 15 and 16


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 22, 2019)

Hunter x Hunter (2011) ep. 9-20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2019)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Episode 3)
Cop Craft (Epsiode 3)
Katsute Kami Datta Kemono-tachi e (Episode 4)
Kawaikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Episode 3)


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 24, 2019)

Hunter x Hunter (2011) ep. 21-22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 92)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 17)
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 7)
Sounan Desu ka? (Episode 4)
Tejina-senpai (Episode 4)


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 24, 2019)

Hunter x Hunter (2011) ep. 22-34


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2019)

*Today:*

Dumbbell Nan Kilo Moteru? (Episode 4)
Isekai Cheat Magician (Episode 3)
Kanata no Astra (Episode 4)
Maou-sama, Retry! (Episode 4)
Re:Stage! Dream Days (Episode 1)
YuGiOh! VRAINS (Episode 111)


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 25, 2019)

Shinryaku! Ika Musume (Episode 12)

..and I cried


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 25, 2019)

Wolf girl and black prince

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 25, 2019)

*Kimagure Orange Road *- Episodes 17 and 18


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 26, 2019)

Hunter X Hunter (2011) ep. 35-50


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2019)

*Today:*

Machikado Mazoku (Episode 3)
Re:Stage! Dream Days? (Episode 2-3)
Uchi no Ko no Tame naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Maou mo Taoseru kamo Shirenai. (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 26, 2019)

*Kimagure Orange Road *- Episodes 19 and 20


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 26, 2019)

Hunter x Hunter (2011) ep. 51-65


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2019)

*Today:*

Araburu Kisetsu no Otome-domo yo. (Episode 4)
Dr. Stone (Episode 4)
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka II (Episode 3)
Enen no Shouboutai (Episode 3)
Fruits Basket (2019)(Episode 16)
Granbelm (Episode 4)
Joshikousei no Mudazukai (Episode 4)
Toaru Kagaku no Accelerator (Episode 3)
Tsuujou Kougeki ga Zentai Kougeki de Ni-kai Kougeki no Okaasan wa Suki Desu ka? (Episode 3)


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 28, 2019)

Hunter x Hunter (2011) ep. 65-75


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 42)
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 17)
Mix (Episode 16)
Senki Zesshou Symphogear XV (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 28, 2019)

*Attack on Titan (S3) *- Episodes 57-59 *(S3 end)*


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 28, 2019)

Caught up on fruits basket episodes 9 - 17


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 29, 2019)

Machikado Mazoku ep. 3
Kimetsu no Yaiba ep. 17
Senki Zesshou Symphogear XV ep. 4
Toaru Kagaku no Accelerator ep. 3
Lord El-Melloi II Sei no Jikenbo: Rail Zeppelin Grace Note ep. 4
Cop Craft ep. 3
Dr. Stone ep. 4
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka II ep. 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2019)

*Today:*

Bem (Episode 3)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 117)
Cardfight!! Vanguard: Zoku Koukousei-hen (Episode 12)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 66)
Nakanohito Genome [Jikkyouchuu] (Episode 4)
Re Stage! Dream Days (Episode 4)
Vinland Saga (Episode 4)


----------



## Harlow (Jul 29, 2019)

Boruto - 117.mp4
Bem (2019) - 3.mp4
Vinland Saga - 4.mp4


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 29, 2019)

Hunter x Hunter (2011) ep. 76-87


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2019)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Episode 4)
Cop Craft (Episode 4)
Katsute Kami Datta Kemono-tachi e (Episode 5)
Kawaikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Episode 4)


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 30, 2019)

Hunter x Hunter (2011) ep. 88-96
Bem ep. 2-3
JoJo no Kimyou na Bouken: Ougon no Kaze ep. 38-39


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 93)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 18)
Sounan Desu ka? (Episode 5)
Tejina-senpai (Episode 5)


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 1, 2019)

Hunter X Hunter (2011) ep. 97-104
Cop Craft ep. 4
Enen no Shouboutai ep. 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2019)

*Today:*

Dumbbell Nan Kilo Moteru? (Episode 5)
Isekai Cheat Magician (Episode 4)
Kanata no Astra (Episode 5)
Maou-sama, Retry! (Episode 5)
YuGiOh! VRAINS (Episode 112)


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 2, 2019)

Hunter x Hunter (2011) ep. 105-115


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2019)

*Today:*

Machikado Mazoku (Episode 4)
Uchi no Ko no Tame naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Maou mo Taoseru kamo Shirenai. (Episode 5)


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 2, 2019)

Hunter x Hunter (2011) ep. 116-119


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2019)

*Today:*

Araburu Kisetsu no Otome-domo yo. (Episode 5)
Dr. Stone (Episode 5)
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka II (Episode 4)
Enen no Shouboutai (Episode 4)
Joshikousei no Mudazukai (Episode 5)
Toaru Kagaku no Accelerator (Episode 4)
Tsuujou Kougeki ga Zentai Kougeki de Ni-kai Kougeki no Okaasan wa Suki Desu ka? (Episode 4)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 3, 2019)

*Kimagure Orange Road *- Episodes 21 and 22


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 3, 2019)

Hunter x Hunter (2011) ep. 120-138


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2019)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket (2019) (Episode 17)
Granbelm (Episode 5)
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 18)
Mix (Episode 17)
Senki Zesshou Symphogear XV (Episode 5)


----------



## NPC (Aug 4, 2019)

Mix Meisei Story 17


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 4, 2019)

*Kimagure Orange Road *- Episodes 23 and 24


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 5, 2019)

Hunter x Hunter (2011) ep. 139-148


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2019)

*Today:*


Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Episode 118)
Fairy Tail: Final Series  (Episode 42)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 67)
Re:Stage! Dream Days? (Episode 5)
Nakanohito Genome [Jikkyouchuu] (Episode 5)
Vinland Saga (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 5, 2019)

*Kimagure Orange Road *- Episodes 25 and 26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2019)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Episode 5)
Cop Craft (Episode 5)
Katsute Kami Datta Kemono-tachi e (Episode 6)
Kawaikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 6, 2019)

*Kimagure Orange Road *- Episodes 27 and 28


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 6, 2019)

Hunter x Hunter: The Phantom Rouge
Hunter X Hunter: The Last Mission


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 94)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 19)
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 18)
Sounan Desu ka? (Episode 6)
Tejina-senpai (Episode 6)


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 7, 2019)

Watched *Danmachi *S2 0-4 and* Fire Force* 4.


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 7, 2019)

*Kimagure Orange Road *- Episodes 29 and 30


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 8, 2019)

Serial Experiment Lain ep. 1-11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2019)

*Today:*

Dumbbell Nan Kilo Moteru? (Episode 6)
Isekai Cheat Magician (Episode 5)
Kanata no Astra (Episode 6)
Maou-sama, Retry! (Episode 6)
YuGiOh! VRAINS (Episode 113)


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 8, 2019)

Kanata no Astra ep. 6
Kimetsu no Yaiba ep. 18
Enen no Shouboutai ep. 4
Granbelm ep. 4
Dr. Stone ep. 5
Vinland Saga ep. 5
Toaru Kagaku no Accelerator ep. 4
Machikado Mazoku ep. 4
Cop Craft ep. 5
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka II ep. 4
Senki Zesshou Symphogear XV ep. 5
Fate Grand Order Absolute Demonic Front Babylonia ep. 0
Katsute Kami Datta Kemono tachi e ep. 6
Lord El-Melloi II Sei no Jikenbo: Rail Zeppelin Grace Note ep. 5
Serial Experiment Lain ep. 12-13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2019)

*Today:*

Machikado Mazoku (Episode 5)
Uchi no Ko no Tame naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Maou mo Taoseru kamo Shirenai. (Episode 6)


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 9, 2019)

Watched :
*Tsuujou Okaa-san* 1-5
*Danmachi S2 *5
*Daughter Demon Lord* 1-6
*Fire Force* 5
*Carole & Tuesday* 16.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2019)

*Today:*

Araburu Kisetsu no Otome-domo yo. (Episode 6)
Dr. Stone (Episode 6)
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka II (Episode 5)
Enen no Shouboutai (Episode 5)
Fruits Basket (2019) (Episode 18)
Granbelm (Episode 6)
Joshikousei no Mudazukai (Episode 6)
Toaru Kagaku no Accelerator (Episode 5)
Tsuujou Kougeki ga Zentai Kougeki de Ni-kai Kougeki no Okaasan wa Suki Desu ka? (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 10, 2019)

*Kimagure Orange Road *- Episodes 31-34


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 11, 2019)

Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka II ep. 5
Granbelm ep. 6
Enen no Shouboutai ep. 5
Dr. Stone ep. 6
Toaru Kagaku no Accelerator ep. 5
Mchikado Mazoku ep. 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2019)

*Today:*

Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 19)
Mix (Episode 18)
Senki Zesshou Symphogear XV (Episode 6)


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 12, 2019)

Kimetsu no Yaiba ep. 19
Senki Zesshou Symphogear XV ep. 6
Lord El-Melloi II Sei no Jikenbo: Rail Zeppelin Grace Note ep. 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 44)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 68)
Nakanohito Genome [Jikkyouchuu] (Episode 6)
Re:Stage! Dream Days (Episode 6)
Vinland Saga (Episode 6)


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 12, 2019)

Tokyo Majin Gakuen Kenpuchō Episode 3
Kimetsu no Yaiba Episode 19
Vinland Saga Episode 6


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 13, 2019)

Jormungand ep. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2019)

*Today:*

Cardfight!! Vanguard: Zoku Koukousei-hen (Ch.13-14)
Cop Craft (Episode 6)
Katsute Kami Datta Kemono-tachi e (Episode 7)
Kawaikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Episode 6)
Miru Tights (Episode 1-12) *[/Complete]*
Star Twinkle Precure (Episode 23-27)


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 14, 2019)

Jormungand ep. 2-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 96)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 20)
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 19)
Sounan Desu ka? (Episode 7)
Strke The Blood III (Episode 1-2)
Tejina-senpai (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 14, 2019)

*Kimagure Orange Road *- Episodes 35 and 36


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 14, 2019)

Jormungand ep. 6-12
Jormungand: Perfect Order ep. 1-7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2019)

*Today:*

Dumbbell Nan Kilo Moteru? (Episode 7)
Isekai Cheat Magician (Episode 6)
Kanata no Astra (Episode 7)
Maou-sama, Retry! (Episode 7)
Strike the Blood III (Episode 3)
YuGiOh! VRAINS (Episode 114)


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 15, 2019)

Watched *Tease Master Takagi S2* 1-4, *Araburu Kisetsu no Otome-domo yo* 1-6, and *Uma Musume Pretty Derby OVA* 1-3.


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 15, 2019)

*Kimagure Orange Road *- Episodes 37 and 38


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 15, 2019)

Jormungand: Perfect Order ep. 8-12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2019)

*Today:*

Machikado Mazoku (Episode 6)
Strike the Blood III (Episode 4-6)
Uchi no Ko no Tame naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Maou mo Taoseru kamo Shirenai. (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 16, 2019)

*Kimagure Orange Road *- Episodes 39 and 40


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 16, 2019)

Black Lagoon ep. 1-12
Black Lagoon: The Second Barrage ep. 1-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2019)

*Today:*

Araburu Kisetsu no Otome-domo yo. (Episode 7)
Dr. Stone (Episode 7)
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka II (Episode 6)
Enen no Shouboutai (Episode 6)
Fruits Basket (2019) (Episode 19)
Granbelm (Episode 7)
Joshikousei no Mudazukai (Episode 7)
Toaru Kagaku no Accelerator (Episode 6)
Tsuujou Kougeki ga Zentai Kougeki de Ni-kai Kougeki no Okaasan wa Suki Desu ka? (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 17, 2019)

*Kimagure Orange Road *- Episodes 41-44


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 17, 2019)

Black Lagoon: The Second Barrage ep. 7-12
Black Lagoon: Roberta's Blood Trail ep. 1-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 45)
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 20)
Mix (Episode 19)
Senki Zesshou Symphogear XV (Episode 7)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 18, 2019)

*Kimagure Orange Road *- Episodes 45-48 *(end)
Kimagure Orange Road: Shounen Jump Special*


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 18, 2019)

Cop Craft ep. 6
Dr. Stone ep. 7
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka II ep. 6
Enen no Shouboutai ep. 6
Granbelm ep. 7
Kanata no Astra ep. 7
Katsute Kami Datta Kemono-tachi e ep. 7
Kimetsu no Yaiba ep. 20
Lord El-Melloi II Sei no Jikenbo: Rail Zeppelin Grace Note ep. 7
Machikado Mazoku ep. 6
Senki Zesshou Symphogear XV ep. 7
Toaru Kagaku no Accelerator ep. 6
Vinland Saga ep. 6
Dragon Ball Heroes ep. 14


----------



## Harlow (Aug 19, 2019)

Boruto - 120.mp4
Bem (2019) - 4.mp4
Vinland Saga - 7.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2019)

*Today:*

Bem (Episode 4)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 69)
Nakanohito Genome [Jikkyouchuu] (Episode 7)
Re:Stage! Dream Days? (Episode 7)
Vinland Saga (Episode 7)


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 19, 2019)

Seven deadly sins season 3 ep 3 - 24
7 seeds ep 10 - 12


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 19, 2019)

Watched:

*Tease Master Takagi S2* 6
*Fruits Basket* 8-11


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 20, 2019)

Night Raid 1931 ep. 00
Night Raid 1931 ep. 1-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2019)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Episode 6)
Cop Craft (Episode 7)
Katsute Kami Datta Kemono-tachi e (Episode 8)
Kawaikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Episode 7)


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 21, 2019)

Night Raid 1931 ep. 11-13
Night Raid 1931 OVA ep. 1-3
No. 6 ep. 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 96)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 21)
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 20)
Sounan Desu ka? (Episode 8)
Tejina-senpai (Episode 8)


----------



## Harlow (Aug 21, 2019)

Fate/stay night MOVIE: Heaven's Feel - II. lost butterfly.mkv


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 22, 2019)

No. 6 ep. 3-11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2019)

*Today:*

Dumbbell Nan Kilo Moteru? (Episode 8)
Isekai Cheat Magician (Episode 7)
Kanata no Astra (Episode 8)
Maou-sama, Retry! (Episode 8)
YuGiOh! VRAINS (Episode 115)


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 23, 2019)

Kanata no Astra ep. 8
Cop Craft ep. 7
Bem ep. 4
Vinland Saga ep. 7
Katsute Kami Datta Kemono-tachi e ep. 8
Fate/stay night: Heavens Feel II - lost butterfly


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2019)

*Today:*

Machikado Mazoku (Episode 7)
Uchi no Ko no Tame naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Maou mo Taoseru kamo Shirenai. (Episode 8)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2019)

*Today:*

Araburu Kisetsu no Otome-domo yo. (Episode 8)
Dr. Stone (Episode 8)
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka II (Episode 7)
Enen no Shouboutai (Episode 7)
Fruits Basket (2019) (Episode 20)
Granbelm (Episode 8)
Joshikousei no Mudazukai (Episode 8)
Toaru Kagaku no Accelerator (Episode 7)
Tsuujou Kougeki ga Zentai Kougeki de Ni-kai Kougeki no Okaasan wa Suki Desu ka? (Episode 7)


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 24, 2019)

Watched:
*Isekai Mom's Multiple OP Attacks* 7
*Fire Force* 7
*Danmachi S2* 7
*Carole & Tuesday* 18
*F/SN Heaven's Feel* I and II


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2019)

*Today:*

Cardfight!! Vanguard: Shinemon-hen (Episode 1)
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 21)
Mix (Episode 20)
Senki Zesshou Symphogear XV (Episode 8)


----------



## Harlow (Aug 26, 2019)

Bem (2019) - 5.mp4
Vinland Saga - 8.mp4
Astra Lost in Space - 8.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2019)

*Today:*

Bem (Episode 5)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 46)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 70)
Nakanohito Genome [Jikkyouchuu] (Episode 8)
Re:Stage! Dream Days? (Episode 8)
Vinland Saga (Episode 8)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2019)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Episode 7)
Cop Craft (Episode 8)
Katsute Kami Datta Kemono-tachi e (Episode 9)
Kawaikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Episode 8)


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 27, 2019)

Attack on titan season 2


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 28, 2019)

Anohana ep 11

Vinland Saga ep 7 & 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 97)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 22)
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 21)
Sounan Desu ka? (Episode 9)
Tejina-senpai (Episode 9)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2019)

*Today:*


Dumbbell Nan Kilo Moteru? (Episode 9)
Isekai Cheat Magician (Episode 8)
Kanata no Astra (Episode 9)
Maou-sama, Retry! (Episode 9)
YuGiOh! VRAINS (Episode 116)


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 30, 2019)

Gosick ep. 1-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2019)

*Today:*

Machikado Mazoku (Episode 8)
Uchi no Ko no Tame naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Maou mo Taoseru kamo Shirenai. (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 30, 2019)

Re-watch:
Boku no Hero Academia Ep. 1-13 (Complete)


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 31, 2019)

Watched:
*Fire Force* 8
*Danmachi S2* 8
*Carole & Tuesday* 19


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 31, 2019)

Cop Craft ep. 8
Dr. Stone ep. 8
Enen no Shouboutai ep. 7
Kanata no Astra ep. 9
Kimetsu no Yaiba ep. 21
Machikado Mazoku ep. 8
Lord El-Melloi II Sei no Jikenbo: Rail Zeppelin Grace Note ep. 8
Senki Zesshou Symphogear XV ep. 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2019)

*Today:*

Araburu Kisetsu no Otome-domo yo. (Episode 9)
Dr. Stone (Episode 9)
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka II (Episode 8)
Enen no Shouboutai (Episode 8)
Fruits Basket (2019) (Episode 21)
Granbelm (Episode 9)
Joshikousei no Mudazukai (Episode 9)
Toaru Kagaku no Accelerator (Episode 8)
Tsuujou Kougeki ga Zentai Kougeki de Ni-kai Kougeki no Okaasan wa Suki Desu ka? (Episode 8)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 31, 2019)

*Pokemon Generations* - Episode 1-4


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 1, 2019)

Dr. Stone ep. 9
Enen no Shouboutai ep. 8
Toaru Kagaku no Accelerator ep. 7-8
Bem ep. 5
Katsute Kami Datta Kemono-tachi e ep. 9 [


----------



## Yamato (Sep 1, 2019)

One Piece 900


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 47)
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 22)
Mix (Episode 21)
Senki Zesshou Symphogear XV (Episode 9)


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 1, 2019)

Demon Slayer (Kimetsu no Yaiba) Probably the most popular shounen this season.


----------



## Harlow (Sep 1, 2019)

Weathering With You.movie theater


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 1, 2019)

*Pokemon Generations *- Episodes 5-10


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 2, 2019)

Kimetsu no Yaiba ep. 22
Vinland Saga ep. 8
Granbelm ep. 8-9
Senki Zesshou Symphogear XV ep. 9
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka II ep. 7-8
Lord El-Melloi II Sei no Jikenbo: Rail Zeppelin Grace Note ep. 9


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 2, 2019)

Vinland Saga ep 9
Trigun ep 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2019)

*Today:*

Bem (Episode 6)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 71)
Nakanohito Genome [Jikkyouchuu] (Episode 9)
Re:Stage! Dream Days? (Episode 9)
Vinland Saga (Episode 9)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 2, 2019)

Re-watch:
Boku no Hero Academia S2 1-13


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Sep 2, 2019)

BEM episode 6


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 2, 2019)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part 5 *- Episode 4


----------



## Harlow (Sep 3, 2019)

Boruto - 122.mp4
Bem (2019) - 6.mp4
Vinland Saga - 9.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2019)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Episode 8)
Cop Craft (Episode 9)
Katsute Kami Datta Kemono-tachi e (Episode 10)
Kawaikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 3, 2019)

Re-watch:
Boku no Hero Academia S2 14-25 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 3, 2019)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 84 and 85


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 98)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 23)
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 22)
Sounan Desu ka? (Episode 10)
Tejina-senpai (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 4, 2019)

Re-Watch:
Boku no Hero Academia S3 1-13


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 4, 2019)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part 5 *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2019)

*Today:*

Dumbbell Nan Kilo Moteru? (Episode 10)
Isekai Cheat Magician (Episode 9)
Kanata no Astra (Episode 10)
Maou-sama, Retry! (Episode 10)
YuGiOh! VRAINS (Episode 117)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 5, 2019)

Re-watch:
Boku no Hero Academia S3 14-25 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 5, 2019)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 86 and 87


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2019)

*Today:*

Machikado Mazoku (Episode 9)
Uchi no Ko no Tame naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Maou mo Taoseru kamo Shirenai. (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 6, 2019)

Re-watch:
Haikyuu!! 1-13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2019)

*Today:*


Araburu Kisetsu no Otome-domo yo. (Episode 10)
Dr. Stone (Episode 10)
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka II (Episode 9)
Enen no Shouboutai (Episode 9)
Fruits Basket (2019) (Episode 22)
Granbelm (Episode 10)
Joshikousei no Mudazukai (Episode 10)
Toaru Kagaku no Accelerator (Episode 9)
Tsuujou Kougeki ga Zentai Kougeki de Ni-kai Kougeki no Okaasan wa Suki Desu ka? (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 7, 2019)

Re-watch:
Haikyuu!! 14-25 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 48)
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 23)
Mix (Episode 22)
Senki Zesshou Symphogear XV (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 8, 2019)

Re-watch:
Haikyuu!! S2 1-13


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 9, 2019)

Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka II ep. 9
Granbelm ep. 10
Senki Zesshou Symphogear XV ep. 10
Dragon Ball Heroes ep.15
Kimetsu no Yaiba ep. 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2019)

*Today:*

Bem (Episode 7)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 72)
Nakanohito Genome [Jikkyouchuu] (Episode 10)
Re:Stage! Dream Days (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 9, 2019)

Re-watch:
Haikyuu!! S2 14-25 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 9, 2019)

*Pokémon Generations *- Episodes 11-18 *(end)
Lupin the 3rd: Part 5 *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2019)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Episode 9)
Katsute Kami Datta Kemono-tachi e (Episode 11)
Kawaikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Episode 10)


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 10, 2019)

Katsute Kami Datta Kemono-tachi e ep. 11
Bem ep. 7


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 10, 2019)

Re-Watch:
Haikyuu!! S3 1-10 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 99)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 24)
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 23)
Sounan Desu ka? (Episode 11)
Tejina-senpai (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 11, 2019)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part 5 *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 12, 2019)

Gosick ep. 7-12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2019)

*Today:*

Dumbbell Nan Kilo Moteru? (Episode 11)
Isekai Cheat Magician (Episode 10)
Kanata no Astra (Episode 11)
Maou-sama, Retry! (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2019)

Nanatsu no Taizai 1-12


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 13, 2019)

Gosick ep. 13-16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2019)

*Today:*

Machikado Mazoku (Episode 10)
Uchi no Ko no Tame naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Maou mo Taoseru kamo Shirenai. (Episode 11)


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 14, 2019)

Gosick ep. 17-20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2019)

*Today:*

Araburu Kisetsu no Otome-domo yo. (Episode 11)
Joshikousei no Mudazukai (Episode 11)
Dr. Stone (Episode 11)
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka II (Episode 10)
Enen no Shouboutai (Episode 10)
Fruits Basket (2019) (Episode 23)
Granbelm (Episode 11)
Toaru Kagaku no Accelerator (Episode 10)
Tsuujou Kougeki ga Zentai Kougeki de Ni-kai Kougeki no Okaasan wa Suki Desu ka? (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 14, 2019)

Nanatsu no Taizai Ep 13-24 (Complete)


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 15, 2019)

Gosick ep. 21-24


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 15, 2019)

Re-watch:
Shingeki no Kyojin 1-12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 49)
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 24)
Mix (Episode 22)
Senki Zesshou Symphogear XV (Episode 11)


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 16, 2019)

Dr. Stone ep. 11
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka II ep. 10
Enen no Shouboutai ep. 10
Kanata no Astra ep. 11
Kimetsu no Yaiba ep. 24
Lord El-Melloi II Sei no Jikenbo: Rail Zeppelin Grace Note ep. 11
Machikado Mazoku ep. 10
Senki Zesshou Symphogear XV ep. 11
Toaru Kagaku no Accelerator ep. 10


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 16, 2019)

Re-watch:
Shingeki no Kyojin 13-25 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2019)

*Today:*

Bem (Episode 8)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018)(Episode 73)
Nakanohito Genome [Jikkyouchuu] (Episode 11)
Pokemon Sun and Moon (Episode 139)//Finally!!
Vinland Saga (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 16, 2019)

Re-watch:
Shingeki no Kyojin S2 1-12 (Complete)


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 17, 2019)

Bem ep. 8
Granbelm ep. 11
Vinland Saga ep. 10
Strike the Blood III ep. 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2019)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Episode 10)
Cop Craft (Episode 10)
Katsute Kami Datta Kemono-tachi e (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Kawaikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 17, 2019)

Re-watch:
Shingeki no Kyojin S3 1-12


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 17, 2019)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part 5 *- Episodes 11 and 12


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 18, 2019)

Katsute Kami Datta Kemono-tachi e ep. 12
Cop Craft ep. 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 101)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 25)
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 24)
Sounan Desu ka? (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Tejina-senpai (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 18, 2019)

Re-watch:
Shingeki no Kyojin S3 13-22 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2019)

Today:

Dumbbell Nan Kilo Moteru? (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Isekai Cheat Magician (Episode 11)
Kanata no Astra (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Maou-sama, Retry! (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 19, 2019)

High Score Girl: Extra Stage 1-3 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2019)

*Today:*

Machikado Mazoku (Episode 11)
Uchi no Ko no Tame naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Maou mo Taoseru kamo Shirenai. (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 20, 2019)

Chikyuu Bouei Kigyou Dai-Guard ep. 1-2


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 21, 2019)

Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu 1-12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2019)

*Today:*

Araburu Kisetsu no Otome-domo yo. (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Dr. Stone (Episode 12)
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka II (Episode 11)
Enen no Shouboutai (Episode 11)
Fruits Basket (2019) (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*
Granbelm (Episode 12)
Joshikousei no Mudazukai (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Toaru Kagaku no Accelerator (Episode 11)
Tsuujou Kougeki ga Zentai Kougeki de Ni-kai Kougeki no Okaasan wa Suki Desu ka? (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 21, 2019)

Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu 13-24 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 21, 2019)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part 5 *- Episodes 13 and 14


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 22, 2019)

Chikyuu Bouei Kigyou Dai-Guard ep. 3-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2019)

*Today:*

Cardfight!! Vanguard: Shinemon-hen (Episode 2-5)
Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 50)
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 25)
Senki Zesshou Symphogear XV (Episode 12)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 23, 2019)

Aikatsu Friends: Kagayaki no Jewel 16-24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2019)

*Today:*

Bem (Episode 9)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 74)
Nakanohito Genome [Jikkyouchuu] (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Re:Stage! Dream Days? (Episode 11)
Vinland Saga (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 24, 2019)

GeGeGe no Kitaro (2018) 63-73


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2019)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Episode 11)
Cop Craft (Episode 11)
Kawaikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 24, 2019)

Finished *Araburu Kisetsu no Otome-domo yo.*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 24, 2019)

Chihayafuru S2 1-13


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 25, 2019)

Bem ep. 9
Cop Craft ep. 11
Vinland Saga ep. 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 102)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 26)
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO  (Episode 25)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 25, 2019)

Chihayafuru S2 14-25


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 25, 2019)

*JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 4: Diamond wa Kudakenai Episode 21*

Playing catch up with the series.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2019)

*Today:*

Isekai Cheat Magician (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 26, 2019)

GeGeGe no Kitarou (2018) Episode 74
Aikatsu Friends: Kagayaki no Jewel Episode 25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2019)

*Today:*

Machikado Mazoku (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 28, 2019)

Chikyuu Bouei Kigyou Dai-Guard ep. 5-8


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 28, 2019)

Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia - Initium Iter (Episode 0)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2019)

*Today:*

Dr. Stone (Episode 13)
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka II (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Granbelm (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Toaru Kagaku no Accelerator (Episode 12) *[/Completed]*
Tsuujou Kougeki ga Zentai Kougeki de Ni-kai Kougeki no Okaasan wa Suki Desu ka? (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 28, 2019)

Finished:
*Kimetsu no Yaiba
Tease Master Takagi S2
Mom Multi Hit Attack
Danmashi S2*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 29, 2019)

Pokemon Sun and Moon Ep. 1-3


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 29, 2019)

Chikyuu Bouei Kigyou Dai-Guard ep. 9-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Tail: Final Series (Episode 51) *[/Complete]*
Kimetsu no Yaiba (Episode 26) *[/Complete]*
Mix (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
Senki Zesshou Symphogear XV (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 29, 2019)

Senki Zesshou Symphogear XV ep. 13
Kimetsu no Yaiba ep. 26
Dr. Stone ep. 13
Granbelm ep. 13
Machikado Mazoku ep. 12
Toaru Kagaku no Accelerator ep. 12
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka II ep. 12
 Lord El-Melloi II Sei no Jikenbo: Rail Zeppelin Grace Note ep. 13


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 30, 2019)

Pokemon Sun & Moon Ep. 4-6


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 30, 2019)

Finished *Senryuu Shoujo*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2019)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Episode 12)
Cop Craft (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*

*
Yesterday:*

Bem (Episode 10)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018)(Episode 75)
Re:Stage! Dream Days? (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Vinland Saga (Episode 12)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 1, 2019)

Pokemon Sun & Moon Ep. 7-9


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 1, 2019)

BC 103


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 2, 2019)

Bem ep. 10
Vinland Saga ep. 12
Cop Craft ep. 12


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 2, 2019)

Pokemon Sun & Moon Ep. 10-12


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 2, 2019)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 88 and 89


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 3, 2019)

Chikyuu Bouei Kigyou Dai-Guard ep. 11-16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2019)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 1) 
Hataage! Kemono Michi (Episode 1) 
Honzuki no Gekokujou Shisho ni Naru Tame ni wa Shudan wo Erandeiraremasen (Episode 1) 
Houkago Saikoro Club (Episode 1) 
Ore wo Suki nano wa Omae dake ka yo (Episode 1) 
Radiant S2 (Episode 1) 
Shinchou Yuusha Kono Yuusha ga Ore Tueee Kuse ni Shinchou Sugiru (Episode 1) 

*
Yesterday:*


Black Clover (Episode 103)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 27)
Kono Yo no Hate de Koi wo Utau Shoujo YU-NO (Episode 26) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 3, 2019)

Aikatsu Friends!: Kagayaki no Jewel Ep. 26 (Complete)


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 3, 2019)

Ahiru no Sora ep 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2019)

Ahiru no Sora Ep. 1
OreSuki Ep. 1
Hataage! Kemono Michi Ep. 1
Azur Lane Ep. 1
Chouyoyu Ep. 1
Shinchou Yuusha Ep. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2019)

*Today:*

Azur Lane (Episode 1)
Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu (Episode 1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2019)

*Today:*

Dr. Stone (Episode 14)
Granblue Fantasy The Animation S2 (Episode 1)
Null Peta (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 5, 2019)

Pokemon Sun & Moon Ep. 13-15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai S2 (Episode 1)
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia (Episode 1)
Kono Oto Tomare! S2 (Episode 1)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Episode 1)
Val x Love (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 6, 2019)

GeGeGe no Kitarou (2018) Episode 76


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 7, 2019)

Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia ep. 1
Dr. Stone ep. 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2019)

*Today:*

Bem (Episode 11)
Fairy Gone S2 (Episode 1)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 76)
Vinland Saga (Episode 13)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 7, 2019)

Vinland Saga Episode 13
Dr. Stone Episode 14
Granblue Fantasy the Animation S2 Episode 1
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai S2 Episode 1
Val x Love Episode 1
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia Episode 1


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 7, 2019)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 90 and 91


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 7, 2019)

Finished:

*Fruits Basket 2019
Uchi Musume*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2019)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Phantasy Star Online 2 - Episode Oracle (Episode 1)
Watashi, Nouryoku wa Heikinchi de tte Itta yo ne! (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 8, 2019)

Mairimashita! Iruma-kun Episode 1
Chuubyou Gekihatsu Boy Episode 1
Stand My Heroes: Piece of Truth Episode 1
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle Episode 1
Watashi, Nouryoku wa Heikinchi de tte itta yo ne! Episode 1
Actors: Song Connection Episode 1


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 8, 2019)

Hunter x Hunter episode 30.

I know I'm way late on this show, but I'm enjoying it a lot.


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 9, 2019)

Chikyuu Bouei Kigyou Dai-Guard ep. 21-26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 104)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 28)
Kandagawa Jet Girls (Episode 1)
ZX - Code Reunion (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 9, 2019)

Z/X Ignition Episodes 1-12 (Complete)
Z/X Code Reunion Episode 1
Kandagawa Jet Girls Episode 1
Aikatsu on Parade Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2019)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 2)
Hataage! Kemono Michi (Episode 2)
Honzuki no Gekokujou (Episode 2)
Houkago Saikoro Club (Episode 2)
Ore wo Suki nano wa Omae dake ka yo (Episode 2)
Radiant S2 (Episode 2)
Shinchou Yuusha (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 10, 2019)

Bem Episode 11
Fairy Gone S2 Episode 1
Kono Oto Tomare Episode 14
Babylon Episodes 1-3
Keishicho Tokumu-bu Tokushu Kyoaku-han Taisaku-Shitsu Dai-Nana-ka: Tokunana Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2019)

*Today:*

Assassins Pride (Episode 1)
Azur Lane (Episode 2)
Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu! (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2019)

OreSuki Episode 2
Ahiru no Sora Episode 2
Shinchou Yuusha Episode 2
Hataage! Kimono Michi Episode 2
Houkago Saikoro Club Episode 2 
Honzuki no Gekokujou Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2019)

*Today:*

Dr. Stone (Episode 15)
Enen no Shouboutai (Episode 12)
Granblue Fantasy The Animation S2 (Episode 2)
Shokugeki no Soma S4 (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 12, 2019)

Azur Lane Episode 2
Choyoyu Episode 2
No Guns Life Episode 1
Hoshiai no Sora Episode 1
Assassin's Pride Episode 2


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 13, 2019)

Dr. Stone ep. 15
Enen no Shouboutai ep. 12
Dragon Ball Heroes ep. 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2019)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia S4 (Episode 1)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai S2 (Episode 2)
Fate Grand Order - Absolute Demonic Front Babylonia (Episode 2)
Gundam Build Divers Re-RISE (Episode 1)
Kono Oto Tomare! S2 (Episode 2)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Episode 2)
Sword Art Online - Alicization - War of Underworld (Episode 1)
Val x Love (Episode 2)


----------



## Katou (Oct 13, 2019)

Arifureta Ep 7 - 13


*Spoiler*: __ 



god i love the harem jealousy here.. this is why i can't stray away from Harem anime no matter how shitty it is


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 13, 2019)

Dr. Stone Episode 15
Boku no Hero Academia S4 Episode 1
GeGeGe no Kitaro Episode 77


----------



## KuramaSenpai (Oct 13, 2019)

I haven't really been watching but the only recent one is 
My Hero Academia Season 4 Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2019)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends!: Kagayaki no Jewel (Episode 10-11)
Bem (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Fairy Gone S2 (Episode 2)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 77)
Gundam Build Divers Re:RISE (Episode 2)
Rifle is Beautiful (Episode 1)
Star Twinkle Precure (Episode 28)
Vinland Saga (Episode 14)


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 14, 2019)

Attack on Titan episode 1 to 5


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 14, 2019)

Granblue Fantasy: The Animation S2 Episode 2
Enen no Shouboutai Episode 12
Chuubyou Gekihatsu Boy Episode 2
Kabukicho Sherlock Episode 1
Val x Love Episode 2
Kono Oto Tomare Episode 15
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun Episode 2
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai S2 Episode 2
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Under World - Episode 1
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia Episode 2


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 14, 2019)

*Fruits Basket (2019) *- Episode 7


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 14, 2019)

Bem Episode 12 (Complete)
Fairy Gone Episode 14
Rifle is Beautiful Episode 1
Actors: Songs Connection Episode 2
TokuNana Episode 2
Africa no Salaryman Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2019)

*Today:*

Phantasy Star Online 2 - Episode Oracle (Episode 2)
Watashi, Nouryoku wa Heikinchi de tte Itta yo ne! (Episode 2)


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 15, 2019)

Vinland Saga Episode 14
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia Episode 2
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld Episode 1
Granblue Fantasy The Animation Episode 1-4


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 15, 2019)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 92 and 93


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 16, 2019)

Aikatsu on Parade Episode 2
Phantasy Star Online 2 - Episode Oracle Episode 2
Watashi, Nouryoku wa Heikinchi de tte Itta yo ne! Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 105)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 29)
Kandagawa Jet Girls (Episode 2)
ZX - Code Reunion (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 17, 2019)

Kandagawa Jet Girls Episode 2
Z/X - Code Reunion Episode 2
OreSuki Episode 3
Ahiru no Sora Episode 3
Haatage! Kemono Michi Episode 3
Houkago Saikoro Club Episode 3
Honzuki no Gekokujou Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2019)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 3)
Hataage! Kemono Michi (Episode 3)
Honzuki no Gekokujou (Episode 3)
Houkago Saikoro Club (Episode 3)
Ore wo Suki nano wa Omae dake ka yo (Episode 3)
Radiant S2 (Episode 3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2019)

*Today:*

Assassins Pride (Episode 2)
Azur Lane (Episode 3)
Choyoyu (Episode 3)
Gundam Build Divers Re-RISE (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 18, 2019)

Choyoyu Episode 3
Azur Lane Episode 3
Assassins Pride Episode 2
Hoshiai no Sora Episode 2
No Guns Life Episode 2


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 18, 2019)

Blade of the Immortal (ONA) - episode 3
Vinland Saga - episode 14


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 19, 2019)

Dr. Stone 16
Vinland Saga Episode 14
Granblue Fantasy S2 Episode 3
Chuubyou Gekihatsu Boy Episode 3
Enen no Shoubutai Episode 13
Beastars Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2019)

*Today:*

Dr. Stone (Episode 16)
Enen no Shouboutai (Episode 13)
Granblue Fantasy The Animation Season 2 (Episode 3)
Shokugeki no Soma S4 (Episode 2)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 19, 2019)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part 5 *- Episodes 15 and 16


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 20, 2019)

Beastars Episode 2
Val x Love Episode 3
Kono Oto Tomare Episode 16
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun Episode 3
Boku-tachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai S2 Episode 3
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Under World - Episode 2
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia Episode 3
Boku no Hero Academia S4 Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2019)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season (Episode 2)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai! (Episode 3)
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia (Episode 3)
Kono Oto Tomare! 2nd Season (Episode 3)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Episode 3)
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld (Episode 2)
Val x Love (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 20, 2019)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 94-100


----------



## NodaSkywalker (Oct 21, 2019)

Arifureta: From Commonplace to World's Strongest


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 21, 2019)

Actors: Songs Connection Episode 3
Africa no Salaryman Episode 3
Fairy Gone Episode 15
Rifle is Beautiful Episode 2
TokuNana Episode 3
GeGeGe no Kitaro (2018) Episode 78


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Gone 2nd Season (Episode 3)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 78)
Hoshiai no Sora (Episode 1-2)
Rifle Is Beautiful (Episode 2)
Vinland Saga (Episode 15)


----------



## Harlow (Oct 21, 2019)

Boruto -129.mp4
Vinland Saga - 15.mp4


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 21, 2019)

Vinland Saga - episode 15


----------



## Matariki (Oct 22, 2019)

Megalo Box Ep. 6


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 22, 2019)

Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle Episode 3
Watashi, Nouryoku wa Heikinchi de te Itta yo ne! Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2019)

*Today:*

Phantasy Star Online 2 - Episode Oracle (Episode 3)
Watashi, Nouryoku wa Heikinchi de tte Itta yo ne! (Episode 3)


----------



## Matariki (Oct 23, 2019)

Megalo Box Ep. 7


----------



## PocketGod (Oct 23, 2019)

Ghost Stories (English Dub): Episode 7


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 23, 2019)

Z/X: Code Reunion Episode 3
Kandagawa Jet Girls Episode 3
Aikatsu on Parade Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 106)
Chihayafuru S3 (Episode 1)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 30)
Kandagawa Jet Girls (Episode 3)
ZX - Code Reunion (Episode 3)


----------



## Matariki (Oct 24, 2019)

Megalo Box Ep. 8


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 24, 2019)

OreSuki Episode 4
Ahiru no Sora Episode 4
Shinchou Yuusha Episode 3
Honzuki no Gekokujou Episode 4
Haatage! Kemono Michi Episode 4
Houkago Saikoro Club Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2019)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 4)
Hataage! Kemono Michi (Episode 4)
Honzuki no Gekokujou (Episode 4)
Houkago Saikoro Club (Episode 4)
Ore wo Suki nano wa Omae dake ka yo (Episode 4)
Radiant 2nd Season (Episode 4)
Shinchou Yuusha (Episode 3)


----------



## Tanto (Oct 24, 2019)

Date a live s1 episode 6
Hyperdimension Neptunia


----------



## Matariki (Oct 25, 2019)

Megalo Box Ep. 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2019)

*Today:*

Assassins Pride (Episode 3)
Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu! (Episode 4)
Gundam Build Divers Re-RISE (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 25, 2019)

Azur Lane Episode 4
No Guns Life Episode 3
Choyoyu Episode 4
Beastars Episode 3
Assassins Pride Episode 3
Hoshiai no Sora Episode 3


----------



## Matariki (Oct 25, 2019)

Megalo Box Ep. 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2019)

*Today:*

Azur Lane (Episode 4)
Dr. Stone (Episode 17)
Enen no Shouboutai (Episode 14)
Granblue Fantasy The Animation S2 (Episode 4)
Hoshiai no Sora (Episode 3)
Shokugeki no Soma S4 (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 26, 2019)

Dr. Stone Episode 17
Enen no Shouboutai Episode 14
Chuubyou Gekihatsu Boy Episode 4
Granblue Fantasy the Animation S2 Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai! S2 (Episode 4)
Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season (Episode 3)
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia (Episode 4)
Kono Oto Tomare! S2 (Episode 4)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Episode 4)
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld (Episode 3)
Val x Love (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 27, 2019)

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai! S2 Episode 4
Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season Episode 3
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia Episode 4
Kono Oto Tomare! Episode 17
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun Episode 4
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld Episode 3
Val x Love Episode 4


----------



## Harlow (Oct 28, 2019)

GeGeGe no Kitarou (2018) - 79.mp4
Boruto - 130.mp4
Vinland Saga - 16.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Gone 2nd Season (Episode 4)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 79)
Rifle Is Beautiful (Episode 3)
Vinland Saga (Episode 16)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 28, 2019)

Fairy Gone Episode 16
Rifle is Beautiful Episode 3
TokuNana Episode 4
Africa no Salaryman Episode 4


----------



## Matariki (Oct 28, 2019)

No Guns Life Ep. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2019)

*Today:*

Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle (Episode 4)
Watashi, Nouryoku wa Heikinchi de tte Itta yo ne! (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 29, 2019)

Babylon Episode 4
High Score Girl S2 Episode 1
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle Episode 4
Watashi, Nouryoku wa Heikinchi de te Itta yo ne! Episode 4


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 29, 2019)

*Perfect Blue (film)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 107)
Chihayafuru 3 (Episode 2-3)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 31)
Kandagawa Jet Girls (Episode 4)
Z/X: Code Reunion (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 30, 2019)

Z/X: Code Reunion Episode 4
Kandagawa Jet Girls Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2019)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 5) 
Hataage! Kemono Michi (Episode 5)
Honzuki no Gekokujou (Episode 5)
Houkago Saikoro Club (Episode 5)
Ore wo Suki nano wa Omae dake ka yo (Episode 5) 
Radiant 2nd Season (Episode 5)
Shinchou Yuusha: Kono Yuusha ga Ore Tueee Kuse ni Shinchou Sugiru (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 31, 2019)

OreSuki Episode 5
Ahiru no Sora Episode 5 
Shinchou Yuusha Episode 4
Hataage! Kemono Michi Episode 5
Honzuki no Gekokujou Episode 5
Houkago Saikoro Club Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2019)

*Today:*

Assassins Pride    (Episode 5)
Azur Lane (Episode 5)
Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu! (Episode 5)
Hoshiai no Sora (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 1, 2019)

Azur Lane Episode 5
Assassins Pride Episode 4
Choyoyu Episode 5
No Guns Life Episode 4
Hoshiai no Sora Episode 4
Beastars Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2019)

*Today:*

Dr. Stone (Episode 18)
Enen no Shouboutai (Episode 15)
Granblue Fantasy The Animation Season 2 (Episode 5)
Shokugeki no Souma: Shin no Sara (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 2, 2019)

Dr. Stone Episode 18
Chuubyou Gekihatsu Boy Episode 5
Granblue Fantasy the Animation S2 Episode 5
Enen no Shouboutai Episode 15
Aikatsu on Parade Episode 4
Vinland Saga Episode 15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai! (Episode 5)
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia (Episode 5)
Kono Oto Tomare! 2nd Season (Episode 5)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Episode 5)
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld (Episode 4)
Val x Love (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 3, 2019)

BokuBen Episode 5
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia Episode 5
Kono Oto Tomare Episode 18
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun Episode 5
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld Episode 4
Val x Love Episode 5
Vinland Saga Episode 16
GeGeGe no Kitaro Episode 79


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 3, 2019)

Watched:
*Hi Score Girl S2* 1
*SAO Alicization War of Underworld* 4
*BEASTARS* 4
*Fire Force* 15
*Shokugeki no Soma S4* 4


----------



## Harlow (Nov 4, 2019)

Boruto - 131.mp4
Vinland Saga - 17.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Gone 2nd Season (Episode 5)
Gundam Build Divers Re:Rise (Episode 5)
Rifle Is Beautiful (Episode 4)
Vinland Saga (Episode 17)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 4, 2019)

Rifle is Beautiful Episode 4
Vinland Saga Episode 17
Fairy Gone Episode 17
TokuNana Episode 5
Africa no Salaryman Episode 5


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 4, 2019)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 101-103


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2019)

*Today:*

Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle (Episode 5)
Watashi, Nouryoku wa Heikinchi de tte Itta yo ne! (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 5, 2019)

Babylon Episode 5
High Score Girl S2 Episode 2
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle Episode 5
Watashi, Nouryoku wa Heikinchi de tte Itta yo ne! Episode 5


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 5, 2019)

Granblue Fantasy The Animation 2nd Season Episode 1
Psycho-Pass 3 Episode 2
Vinland Saga Episode 17
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld Episode 4


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 5, 2019)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 104-111


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 108)
Chihayafuru 3 (Episode 4)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 32)
Z/X: Code Reunion (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 6, 2019)

Aikatsu on Parade Episode 5
Kandagawa Jet Girls Episode 4
Z/X: Code Reunion Episode 5
Nanatsu no Taizai: Kamigami no Gekirin Episode 4


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 6, 2019)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 112-115


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 6, 2019)

Watched:

Shinchou Yuusha 5
Chihayafuru 4-5
Oresuki 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2019)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 6)
Hataage! Kemono Michi (Episode 6)
Honzuki no Gekokujou (Episode 6)
Houkago Saikoro Club (Episode 6)
Ore wo Suki nano wa Omae dake ka yo (Episode 6)
Radiant S2 (Episode 6)
Shinchou Yuusha: Kono Yuusha ga Ore Tueee Kuse ni Shinchou Sugiru (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 7, 2019)

OreSuki Episode 6
Ahiru no Sora Episode 6
Haatage! Kemono Michi Episode 6
Honzuki no Gekokujou Episode 6
Houkago Saikoro Club Episode 6
Shinchou Yuusha Episode 5


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 7, 2019)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 116-119


----------



## Matariki (Nov 7, 2019)

No Guns Life Ep. 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2019)

*Today:*

Assassins Pride (Episode 5)
Azur Lane (Episode 6)
Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu!  (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 8, 2019)

Choyoyu Episode 6
Azur Lane Episode 6
Assassins Pride Episode 5
No Guns Life Episode 5


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 8, 2019)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 120-123


----------



## Matariki (Nov 9, 2019)

No Guns Life Ep. 4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 9, 2019)

Beastars Episode 5
Hoshiai no Sora Episode 5
Dr. Stone Episode 19
Chuubyou Gekihatsu Boys Episode 6
Enen no Shouboutai Episode 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2019)

*Today:*

Dr. Stone (Episode 19)
Granblue Fantasy The Animation Season 2 (Episode 6)
Enen no Shouboutai (Episode 16)
Shokugeki no Souma: Shin no Sara (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 9, 2019)

*Dragon Ball Super *- Episodes 124-131 *(end) *


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2019)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season (Episode 4)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai! (Episode 6)
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia (Episode 6)
Hoshiai no Sora (Episode 5)
Kono Oto Tomare! 2nd Season (Episode 6)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Episode 6)
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld (Episode 5)
Val x Love (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 10, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia S4 Episode 4
BokuBen S2 Episode 6
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia Episode 6
Kono Oto Tomare! Episode 19
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun Episode 6
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld Episode 5
Val x Love Episode 6


----------



## Catamount (Nov 10, 2019)

Finished *Rakshasa Street *and dam if it wasn't so different. I am not fond of or anything like that, but it was... different.

And started *Welcome to the Ballroom*, it is kind of fun and enjoyable in animation. Probably very inspiring to some.


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 10, 2019)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part 5 *- Episode 17
*Dragon Ball GT: A Hero’s Legacy*


----------



## Matariki (Nov 10, 2019)

No Guns Life Ep. 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Gone 2nd Season (Episode 6)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018)(Episode 80)
Rifle Is Beautiful (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 11, 2019)

TokuNana Episode 6
Fairy Gone Episode 18
Rifle is Beautiful Episode 5
Africa no Salaryman Episode 6


----------



## Yamato (Nov 12, 2019)

One Piece 909


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2019)

*Today:*

Gundam Build Divers Re:Rise  (Episode 6)
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle (Episode 6)
Watashi, Nouryoku wa Heikinchi de tte Itta yo ne! (Episode 6)


----------



## Catamount (Nov 12, 2019)

Finished *Welcome to the Ballroom* (a lot of unrealistic crap, but still very sweet and inspiring), started  *Doukyonin wa Hiza, Tokidoki, Atama no Ue* (so far nice)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 12, 2019)

Babylon Episode 6
Noukin Episode 6
High Score Girl S2 Episode 3
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle - Episode 6


----------



## Harlow (Nov 13, 2019)

City Hunter MOVIE: Shinjuku Private Eyes.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 109)
Chihayafuru 3 (Episode 6)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 33)
Kandagawa Jet Girls (Episode 5)
Z/X: Code Reunion (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 13, 2019)

Kandagawa Jet Girls Episode 5
Z/X: Code Reunion Episode 6
Aikatsu on Parade Episode 6
GeGeGe no Kitaro (2018) Episode 80


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 13, 2019)

Watched:
*Oresuki *7
*Chihayafuru S3 *6
*Hi Score Girl S2* 3
*Sword Art Online Alicization S2* 5
*Beastars *5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2019)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 7)
Hataage! Kemono Michi (Episode 7)
Honzuki no Gekokujou (Episode 7)
Houkago Saikoro Club (Episode 7)
Ore wo Suki nano wa Omae dake ka yo (Episode 7)
Radiant 2nd Season (Episode 7)
Shinchou Yuusha: Kono Yuusha ga Ore Tueee Kuse ni Shinchou Sugiru (Ch.6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 14, 2019)

OreSuki Episode 7
Shinchou Yuusha Episode 6
Ahiru no Sora Episode 7
Hataage! Kemono Michi Episode 7
Houkago Saikoro Club Episode 7
Honzuki no Gekokujou Episode 7
Nanatsu no Taizai: Kamigami no Gekirin Episode 5


----------



## Catamount (Nov 14, 2019)

*Doukyonin wa Hiza, Tokidoki, Atama no Ue
Redline
enjoyed both greatly
*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2019)

*Today:*

Assassins Pride (Episode 6)
Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu! (Episode 7)
Hoshiai no Sora (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 15, 2019)

No Guns Life Episode 6
Assassins Pride Episode 6
Hoshiai no Sora Episode 6


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 15, 2019)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part 5 *- Episodes 18 and 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2019)

*Today:*

Dr. Stone (Episode 20)
Enen no Shouboutai (Episode 17)
Granblue Fantasy The Animation Season 2 (Episode 7)
Shokugeki no Souma: Shin no Sara (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 16, 2019)

Choyoyu Episode 7
Enen no Shouboutai Episode 17
Dr. Stone Episode 20
Granblue Fantasy the Animation S2 Episode 6
Chuubyou Gekihatsu Boys Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2019)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season (Episode 5)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai!(Episode 7)
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia (Episode 7)
Kono Oto Tomare! 2nd Season (Episode 7)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Episode 7)
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld (Episode 6)
Val x Love (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 17, 2019)

Val x Love Episode 7
BokuBen S2 Episode 7
Beastars Episode 6
Boku no Hero Academia S4 Episode 5
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun Episode 7
Kono Oto Tomare Episode 20
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld Episode 6
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia Episode 7


----------



## Catamount (Nov 17, 2019)

Rewatched *Gunslinger Girl *


----------



## Harlow (Nov 18, 2019)

GeGeGe no Kitarou (2018) - 81.mp4
Vinland Saga - 18.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Gone 2nd Season (Episode 7)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 81)
Gundam Build Divers Re:Rise (Episode 7)
Rifle Is Beautiful (Episode 6)
Vinland Saga (Episode 18)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 18, 2019)

TokuNana Episode 7
Fairy Gone Episode 19
Rifle is Beautiful Episode 6
Africa no Salaryman Episode 7


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 18, 2019)

Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld Episode 6
Vinland Saga Episode 18


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 18, 2019)

Watched:

*Beastars* 6
*Sword Art Online Alicization S2* 6
*Haikyuu!!* 1-8
*Dr. Stone* 20
*Shokugeki no Soma S4* 6


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 18, 2019)

*Fruits Basket (2019) *- Episodes 8 and 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2019)

*Today:*

Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle (Episode 7)
Watashi, Nouryoku wa Heikinchi de tte Itta yo ne! (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 19, 2019)

NouKin Episode 7
Babylon Episode 7
High Score Girl S2 Episode 4
Vinland Saga Episode 18
GeGeGe no Kitarou Episode 81
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 110)
Chihayafuru 3 (Episode 7)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 34)
Kandagawa Jet Girls (Episode 6)
Z/X: Code Reunion (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 20, 2019)

Kandagawa Jet Girls Episode 6
Z/X: Code Reunion Episode 7
Aikatsu on Parade Episode 7
Nanatsu no Taizai: Kamigami no Gekirin Episode 6


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 20, 2019)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part 5 *- Episode 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2019)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 8)
Hataage! Kemono Michi (Episode 8)
Houkago Saikoro Club  (Episode 8)
Honzuki no Gekokujou (Episode 8)
Ore wo Suki nano wa Omae dake ka yo (Episode 8)
Radiant 2nd Season (Episode 8)
Shinchou Yuusha: Kono Yuusha ga Ore Tueee Kuse ni Shinchou Sugiru (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 21, 2019)

OreSuki Episode 8
Haatage! Kemono Michi Episode 8
Ahiru no Sora Episode 8
Honzuki no Gekokojou Episode 8
Houkago Saikoro Club Episode 8
Shinchou Yuusha Episode 7


----------



## Harlow (Nov 22, 2019)

The Girl Who Leapt Through Time.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2019)

*Today:*

Assassins Pride (Episode 7)
Azur Lane (Episode 7)
Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu! (Episode 8)
Hoshiai no Sora (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 22, 2019)

Azur Lane Episode 7
Assassins Pride Episode 7
Choyoyu Episode 8
Hoshiai no Sora Episode 7
No Guns Life Episode 7


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 23, 2019)

Dr. Stone Episode 21
Granblue Fantasy S2 Episode 7
Enen no Shouboutai Episode 18
Chuubyou Gekihatsu Boy Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2019)

*Today:*

Dr. Stone (Episode 21)
Enen no Shouboutai (Episode 18)
Granblue Fantasy The Animation Season 2 (Episode 8)
Shokugeki no Souma: Shin no Sara (Episode 7)


----------



## Catamount (Nov 23, 2019)

Finally picked up and finished *Technolyze*
Time not wasted, but nothing gained.


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 23, 2019)

*Fruits Basket (2019) *- Episodes 10 and 11


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 24, 2019)

Val x Love Episode 8
BokuBen S2 Episode 8
Kono Oto Tomare Episode 21
Boku no Hero Academia S4 Episode 6
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun Episode 8
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia Episode 8
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2019)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season (Episode 6)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai! (Episode 8)
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia (Episode 8)
Kono Oto Tomare! 2nd Season (Episode 8)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Episode 8)
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld (Episode 7)
Val x Love (Episode 8)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 24, 2019)

*Fruits Basket (2019) *- Episodes 12-15


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 24, 2019)

Watched:

*Beastars* 7
*My Hero Academia S4* 4-6
*SAO Alicization S2* 7
*Fire Force * 18
*Dr. Stone* 21
*Oresuki* 8
*Shinchou Yuusha* 7

Finished:
*Haikyuu!! S3*


----------



## Harlow (Nov 25, 2019)

GeGeGe no Kitarou (2018) - 82.mp4
Boruto - 133.mp4
Vinland Saga - 19.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Gone 2nd Season (Episode 8)
Gundam Build Divers Re:Rise (Episode 8)
Rifle Is Beautiful (Episode 7)
Vinland Saga (Episode 19)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 25, 2019)

TokuNana Episode 8
Fairy Gone Episode 20
Rifle is Beautiful Episode 7
Africa no Salaryman Episode 8


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 25, 2019)

*Fruits Basket (2019) *- Episodes 16 and 17


----------



## Harlow (Nov 26, 2019)

Paprika.mkv


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 26, 2019)

NouKin Episode 8
High Score Girl S2 Episode 5
Vinland Saga Episode 19
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2019)

*Today:*

Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle (Episode 8)
Watashi, Nouryoku wa Heikinchi de tte Itta yo ne! (Episode 8)


----------



## Aeternus (Nov 26, 2019)

Fairy Gone S2 ep. 8
Vinland Saga ep. 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 111)
Chihayafuru 3 (Episode 8)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 35)
Kandagawa Jet Girls (Episode 7)
Z/X: Code Reunion (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 27, 2019)

Aikatsu on Parade Episode 8
Z/X: Code Reunion Episode 8
Kandagawa Jet Girls Episode 7
Nanatsu no Taizai: Kamigami no Gekirin Episode 7


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 27, 2019)

Vinland Saga ep 19


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 27, 2019)

*Fruits Basket (2019) *- Episodes 18-25 *(S1 end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2019)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 9)
Hataage! Kemono Michi (Episode 9)
Honzuki no Gekokujou (Episode 9)
Houkago Saikoro Club (Episode 9)
Ore wo Suki nano wa Omae dake ka yo (Episode 9)
Radiant 2nd Season (Episode 9)
Shinchou Yuusha: Kono Yuusha ga Ore Tueee Kuse ni Shinchou Sugiru (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 28, 2019)

OreSuki Episode 9
Ahiru no Sora Episode 9
Shinchou Yuusha Episode 8
Honzuki no Gekokujou Episode 9
Hataage! Kemono Michi Episode 9
Houkago Saikoro Club Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2019)

*Today:*

Assassins Pride (Episode 8)
Azur Lane (Episode 8)
Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu! (Episode 9)
Hoshiai no Sora (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 29, 2019)

Choyoyu Episode 9
Azur Lane Episode 8
Assassins Pride Episode 8
No Guns Life Episode 8
Hoshiai no Sora Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2019)

*Today:*

Dr. Stone (Episode 22)
Enen no Shouboutai (Episode 19)
Granblue Fantasy The Animation Season 2 (Episode 9)
Shokugeki no Souma: Shin no Sara (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 30, 2019)

Dr. Stone Episode 22
Enen no Shouboutai Episode 19
Chuubyou Gekihatsu Boy Episode 9
Granblue Fantasy the Animation S2 Episode 8


----------



## Yamato (Dec 1, 2019)

One Piece 912
Kaido's entry


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 1, 2019)

Enen no Shouboutai ep. 19
Dr. Stone ep. 22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2019)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season (Episode 7)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai! (Episode 9)
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia (Episode 9)
Kono Oto Tomare! 2nd Season (Episode 9)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Episode 9)
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld (Episode 8)
Val x Love (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 1, 2019)

BokuBen S2 Episode 9
Val x Love Episode 9
Kono Oto Tomare Episode 22
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun Episode 9
Boku no Hero Academia S4 Episode 7
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia Episode 9
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld Episode 8


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 1, 2019)

Vinland Saga ep 20


----------



## Harlow (Dec 2, 2019)

Boruto - 134.mp4
Vinland Saga - 20.mp4


----------



## Son Of Man (Dec 2, 2019)

Boruto 134


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Gone 2nd Season (Episode 9)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 82-83)
Gundam Build Divers Re:Rise (Episode 9)
Vinland Saga (Episode 20)


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 2, 2019)

One Piece episode 912


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 2, 2019)

Beastars Episode 7
Fairy Gone Episode 21
Africa no Salaryman Episode 9
GeGeGe no Kitarou (2018) Episode 82


----------



## Harlow (Dec 3, 2019)

Tokyo Godfathers.mkv


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 3, 2019)

NouKin Episode 9
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle - Episode 9
Vinland Saga Episode 20
High Score Girl S2 Episode 6
Beastars Episode 8
GeGeGe no Kitarou (2018) Episode 83


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 112)
Chihayafuru 3 (Episode 9)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 36)
Kandagawa Jet Girls (Episode 8)
Z/X: Code Reunion (Episode 9)


*Yesterday:*

Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle (Episode 9)
Watashi, Nouryoku wa Heikinchi de tte Itta yo ne! (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 4, 2019)

Aikatsu on Parade Episode 9
Z/X: Code Reunion Episode 9
Kandagawa Jet Girls Episode 8
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episodes 1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2019)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 10)
Hataage! Kemono Michi (Episode 10)
Honzuki no Gekokujou (Episode 10)
Houkago Saikoro Club (Episode 10)
Radiant 2nd Season (Episode 10)
Shinchou Yuusha: Kono Yuusha ga Ore Tueee Kuse ni Shinchou Sugiru (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 5, 2019)

Ahiru no Sora Episode 10
Hataage! Kemono Michi Episode 10
Honzuki no Gekokujou Episode 10
Houkago Saikoro Club Episode 10
Shinchou Yuusha Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2019)

*Today:*

Assassins Pride (Episode 9)
Azur Lane (Episode 9)
Choyoyu (Episode 10)
Hoshiai no Sora (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 6, 2019)

Azur Lane Episode 9
Choyoyu Episode 10
No Guns Life Episode 9
Assassins Pride Episode 9
Hoshiai no Sora Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2019)

*Today:*

Dr. Stone (Episode 23)
Enen no Shouboutai (Episode 20)
Granblue Fantasy The Animation Season 2 (Episode 10)
Shokugeki no Souma: Shin no Sara (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 7, 2019)

Dr. Stone Episode 23
Enen no Shouboutai Episode 20
Chuubyou Gekihatsu Boy Episode 10
Granblue Fantasy the Animation Season 2 Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2019)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season (Episode 8)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai! (Episode 10)
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia (Episode 10)
Kono Oto Tomare! 2nd Season (Episode 10)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Episode 10)
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld (Episode 9)
Val x Love (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 8, 2019)

BokuBen S2 Episode 10
Val x Love Episode 10
Kono Oto Tomare Episode 23
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun Episode 10
Boku no Hero Academia S4 Episode 8
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld Episode 9
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia Episode 10


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 8, 2019)

Vinland Saga ep. 20 & 21

Blade of the Immortal (ONA) ep. 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Gone 2nd Season (Episode 10)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 84)
Gundam Build Divers Re:Rise (Episode 10)
Rifle Is Beautiful (Episode 8)
Vinland Saga (Episode 21)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 9, 2019)

Beastars Episode 9
Fairy Gone Episode 22
TokuNana Episode 9
Rifle is Beautiful Episode 8
Africa no Salaryman Episode 10


----------



## Harlow (Dec 10, 2019)

Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion MOVIE IV - Re;surrection.mkv


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 10, 2019)

Is the Medaka Box anime worth watching? I started episode 1 the other day, but didn't finish.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2019)

*Today:*

Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle (Episode 10)
Watashi, Nouryoku wa Heikinchi de tte Itta yo ne! (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 10, 2019)

NouKin Episode 10
High Score Girl S2 Episode 7
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 4
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 113)
Chihayafuru 3 (Episode 10)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 37)
Kandagawa Jet Girls (Episode 9)
Z/X: Code Reunion (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 11, 2019)

Vinland Saga Episode 21
Aikatsu on Parade Episode 10
Z/X: Code Reunion Episode 10
Kandagawa Girls Episode 9
GeGeGe no Kitarou (2018) Episode 84
Nanatsu no Taizai: Kamigami no Gekirin Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2019)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 11)
Hataage! Kemono Michi (Episode 11)
Honzuki no Gekokujou (Episode 11)
Houkago Saikoro Club (Episode 11)
Ore wo Suki nano wa Omae dake ka yo (Episode 10)
Radiant 2nd Season (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 12, 2019)

OreSuki Episode 10
Ahiru no Sora Episode 11
Hataage! Kemono Michi Episode 11
Honzuku no Gekokujou Episode 11
Houkago Saikoro Club Episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2019)

*Today:*

Assassins Pride (Episode 10)
Azur Lane (Episode 10)
Choyoyu (Episode 11)
Hoshiai no Sora (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 13, 2019)

Azur Lane Episode 10
Choyoyu Episode 11
No Guns Life Episode 10
Assassins Pride Episode 10
Hoshiai no Sora Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2019)

*Today:*

Dr. Stone (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
Enen no Shouboutai (Episode 21)
Granblue Fantasy The Animation Season 2 (Episode 11)
Shokugeki no Souma: Shin no Sara (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 14, 2019)

Dr. Stone Episode 24 (Complete)
Enen no Shouboutai Episode 21
Chuubyou Gekihatsu Boy Episode 11 (Complete)
Granblue Fantasy the Animation S2 Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2019)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season (Episode 9)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai! (Episode 11)
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia (Episode 11)
Kono Oto Tomare! 2nd Season (Episode 11)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Episode 11)
Pokemon (2019) (Episode 1)
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld (Episode 10)
Val x Love (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 15, 2019)

Val x Love Episode 11
BokuBen S2 Episode 11
Kono Oto Tomare Episode 24
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun Episode 11
Boku no Hero Academia S4 Episode 9
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld Episode 10
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia Episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Gone 2nd Season (Episode 11)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 85)
Gundam Build Divers Re:Rise (Episode 11)
Rifle Is Beautiful (Episode 9)
Vinland Saga (Episode 22)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 16, 2019)

Beastars Episode 10
TokuNana Episode 10
Fairy Gone Episode 23
Vinland Saga Episode 22
Rifle is Beautiful Episode 9
Africa no Salaryman Episode 11


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 16, 2019)

*Princess Principal *- Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2019)

*Today:*

Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle (Episode 11)
Watashi, Nouryoku wa Heikinchi de tte Itta yo ne! (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 17, 2019)

NouKin Episode 11
High Score Girl S2 Episode 8
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 5
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle - Episode 11


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 17, 2019)

*Princess Principal *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 114)
Chihayafuru 3 (Episode 11)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 38)
Kandagawa Jet Girls (Episode 10)
Z/X: Code Reunion (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 18, 2019)

Aikatsu on Parade Episode 11
Kandagawa Jet Girls Episode 10
Z/X: Code Reunion Episode 11
GeGeGe no Kitarou Episode 85
Nanatsu no Taizai: Kamigami no Gekirin Episode 10


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 19, 2019)

OreSuki Episode 11
Ahiru no Sora Episode 12
Shinchou Yuusha Episode 10
Honzuki no Gekokujou Episode 12
Houkago Saikoro Club Episode 12 (Complete)
Hataage! Kemono Michi Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 19, 2019)

*Princess Principal *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2019)

*Today:*

Assassins Pride (Episode 11)
Choyoyu (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Hoshiai no Sora (Episode 11)

*Yesterday:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 12)
Hataage! Kemono Michi (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Honzuki no Gekokujou (Episode 12)
Houkago Saikoro Club (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Ore wo Suki nano wa Omae dake ka yo (Episode 11)
Radiant 2nd Season (Episode 12)
Shinchou Yuusha (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 20, 2019)

No Guns Life Episode 11
Hoshiai no Sora Episode 11
Assassins Pride Episode 11
Choyoyu Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Yamato (Dec 20, 2019)

Pokemon 2019 ep 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2019)

*Today:*

Enen no Shouboutai (Episode 22)
Granblue Fantasy The Animation Season 2 (Episode 12)
Shokugeki no Souma: Shin no Sara (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 21, 2019)

Beastars Episode 11
Enen no Shouboutai Episode 22
Granblue Fantasy the Animation S2 Episode 11


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 21, 2019)

*Princess Principal *- Episodes 7-9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2019)

*Today:*


Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season (Episode 10)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai! (Episode 12)
Kono Oto Tomare! 2nd Season (Episode 12)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Episode 12)
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld (Episode 11)
Val x Love (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 22, 2019)

Val x Love Episode 12 (Complete)
BokuBen S2 Episode 12
Kono Oto Tomare Episode 25
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun Episode 12
Boku no Hero Academia Episode 10
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld Episode 11


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 22, 2019)

*Princess Principal *- Episodes 10-12 *(end)
Princess Principal Picture Drama *- Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Gone 2nd Season (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 86)
Gundam Build Divers Re-RISE (Episode 12)
Rifle Is Beautiful (Episode 10)
Vinland Saga (Episode 23)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 23, 2019)

Vinland Saga Episode 23
Rifle is Beautiful Episode 10
Fairy Gone Episode 24 (Complete)
Africa no Salaryman Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2019)

*Today:*

Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle (Episode 12)
Watashi, Nouryoku wa Heikinchi de tte Itta yo ne! (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 24, 2019)

NouKin Episode 12 (Complete)
High Score Girl S2 Episode 9 (Complete)
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 6
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle Episode 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 115)
Chihayafuru 3 (Episode 12)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 39)
Kandagawa Jet Girls (Episode 11)
Z/X: Code Reunion (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 25, 2019)

The Big O ep. 1-9


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 25, 2019)

Aikatsu on Parade Episode 12
Kandagawa Jet Girls Episode 11
Beastars Episode 12 (Complete)
Z/X: Code Reunion Episode 12 (Complete)
GeGeGe no Kitarou Episode 86
Nanatsu no Taizai: Kamigami no Gekirin Episode 11


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 25, 2019)

*Princess Principal Picture Drama *- Episodes 2-6 *(end)
Beyond the Boundary *- Episodes 1-3


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 26, 2019)

The Big O ep. 10-17


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2019)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 13)
Honzuki no Gekokujou (Episode 13-14) *[/Complete]*
Ore wo Suki nano wa Omae dake ka yo (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Radiant 2nd Season (Episode 13)
Shinchou Yuusha (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 26, 2019)

Ahiru no Sora Episode 13
OreSuki Episode 12 (Complete)
Shinchou Yuusha Episode 11
Honzuki no Gekokujou Episodes 13-14 (Complete)


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 27, 2019)

The Big O ep. 18-26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2019)

*Today:*

Assassins Pride (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Hoshiai no Sora (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 27, 2019)

No Guns Life Episode 12 (Complete)
Hoshiai no Sora Episode 12 (Complete)
Assassins Pride Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 27, 2019)

*Beyond the Boundary *- Episodes 4-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2019)

*Today:*

Enen no Shouboutai (Episode 23-24) *[/Complete]*
Granblue Fantasy The Animation Season 2 (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Shinchou Yuusha (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Shokugeki no Souma: Shin no Sara (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 28, 2019)

TokuNana Episode 11
Shinchou Yuusha Episode 12 (Complete)
Enen no Shouboutai Episodes 23-24 (Complete)
Granblue Fantasy the Animation S2 Episode 12 (Complete)
Nanatsu no Taizai: Kamigami no Gekirin Episode 12


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 28, 2019)

*Beyond the Boundary *- Episodes 7-9


----------



## Catamount (Dec 28, 2019)

I am trying to finish *Noir *after many years


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 29, 2019)

Enen no Shouboutai ep. 23
Mugen no Juunin: Immortal ep. 13
Nanatsu no Taizai: Kamigami no Gekirin ep. 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2019)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season (Episode 11)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai! (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Kono Oto Tomare! 2nd Season (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Episode 13)
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 29, 2019)

Mairimashita! Iruma-kun Episode 13
Boku no Hero Academia S4 Episode 11
BokuBen S2 Episode 13 (Complete)
Kono Oto Tomare! Episode 26 (Complete)
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 29, 2019)

*Beyond the Boundary *- Episodes 10-12 and 0 *(end)*


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 30, 2019)

Enen no Shouboutai ep. 24
Marimashita! Iruma-kun ep. 13
Boku no Hero Academia S4 ep. 11
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld ep. 12


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 30, 2019)

Rifle is Beautiful Episode 11
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode  7
TokuNana Episode 12 (Complete)
Vinland Saga Episode 24 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 30, 2019)

_Rewatch:
_
*Ghost in the Shell (film)*


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 30, 2019)

Finished *SAO Alicization War of Underworld* S1


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 31, 2019)

Vinland Saga ep. 24
Babylon ep. 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2019)

*Today:*

Pokemon (2019) (Episode 2-3)

*Yesterday:*

Gundam Build Divers Re:Rise (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Rifle Is Beautiful (Episode 11)
Vinland Saga (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 31, 2019)

Babylon Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2020)

*Today:*

Pokemon (2019) (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 1, 2020)

Kuroko no Basket Episodes 1-6


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 2, 2020)

Code Geass: Lelouch of the Re;surrection


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2020)

*Today:*

Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken OVA (Episode 1-2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 2, 2020)

Kuroko no Basket Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2020)

*Today:*

Pokemon (2019) (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 3, 2020)

Kuroko no Basket Episode 8


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 3, 2020)

Megalo Box ep. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2020)

*Today:*

Darwin's Game (Episode 1)
Koisuru Asteroid (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 4, 2020)

Kuroko no Basket Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2020)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season (Episode 12)
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia (Episode 12)
Magia Record: Mahou Shoujo Madoka?Magica Gaiden (TV) (Episode 1)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Episode 14)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 5, 2020)

Darwin's Game Episode 1
Koisuru Asteroid Episode 1
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun Episode 14
Boku no Hero Academia S4 Episode 12
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia Episode 12
Magia Record: Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica Gaiden Episode 1


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 6, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia S4 ep.12
Magia Record: Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica Gaiden ep. 1
Mugen no Juunin Immortal ep. 14
Megalo Box ep. 2-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2020)

*Today:*

Eizouken ni wa Te wo Dasu na! (Episode 1)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 87)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 6, 2020)

Kuroko no Basket Episode 10
GeGeGe no Kitarou (2018) Episode 87


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 7, 2020)

Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia ep. 12
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun ep. 14
Megalo Box ep. 7-13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2020)

*Today:*

Heya Camp (Episode 1)
Murenase! Seton Gakuen (Episode 1)
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle (Episode 13)
Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki Nisatsume (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 7, 2020)

Pet Episode 1
Babylon Episode 9
Heya Camp Episode 1
Murenase! Seton Gakuen Episode 1
Somali to Mori no Kamisama Episode 1
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle Episode 13


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 7, 2020)

*Ghost in the Shell 2: Innocence (film)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2020)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 116)
Chihayafuru 3 (Episode 13)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 40)
Kandagawa Jet Girls (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Majutsushi Orphen Hagure Tabi (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 8, 2020)

Kuroko no Basket Episode 11
Kandagawa Jet Girls Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 14)
Itai no wa Iya nano de Bougyoryoku ni Kyokufuri Shitai to Omoimasu (Episode 1)
Plunderer (Episode 1)
Radiant S2 (Episode 14)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 9, 2020)

Bofuri Episode 1
Plunderer Episode 1
Ahiru no Sora Episode 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2020)

*Today:*

Hatena Illusion (Episode 1)
Infinite Dendrogram (Episode 1)
Nekopara (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 10, 2020)

Nekopara Episode 1
ID: Invaded Episode 2
Hatena Illusion Episode 1
Aikatsu on Parade Episode 13
Infinite Dendrogram Episode 1
Oshi ga Budoukan Ittekuretara Shinu Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2020)

*Today:*

Darwin's Game (Episode 2)
Koisuru Asteroid (Episode 2)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita (Episode 1)
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 1)


----------



## SoulFire (Jan 11, 2020)

My Hero Academia season 4, episode 12 dubbed; episode 13 subbed.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 11, 2020)

Darwin's Game Episode 2
Koisuru Asteroid Episode 2
Runway de Waratte Episode 1
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita Episodes 1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2020)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season (Episode 13)
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia (Episode 13)
Haikyuu!!: Riku vs. Kuu (Episode 1)
Haikyuu!! S4 (Episode 1)
Ishuzoku Reviewers (Episode 1)
Kyokou Suiri (Episode 1)
Magia Record: Mahou Shoujo Madoka?Magica Gaiden (TV) (Episode 2)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Episode 15)
Nanabun no Nijyuuni (Episode 1)
Oshi ga Budoukan Ittekuretara Shinu (Episode 1)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita (Episode 2-3)


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 12, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia S4 ep. 13
Magia Record: Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica Gaiden (TV) ep. 2


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 12, 2020)

Haikyuu!! S4 Episode 1
Kyokou Suiri Episode 1
Ishuzoku Reviewers Episode 1
Nanabun no Nijyuuni Episode 1
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun Episode 15
Boku no Hero Academia S4 Episode 13
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia Episode 13
Magia Record: Mahou Shoujo Madoka?Magica Gaiden Episode 2


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 12, 2020)

Just binged the first two seasons of Kengan Ashura on netflix over the last two days. Very entertaining.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 13, 2020)

Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia ep. 13
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun ep. 15
Kyokou Suiri ep. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2020)

*Today:*

Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 88)
Eizouken ni wa Te wo Dasu na! (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 13, 2020)

ID: INVADED Episode 3
GeGeGe no Kitarou (2018) Episode 88


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2020)

*Today:*

Heya Camp (Episode 2)
Murenase! Seton Gakuen (Episode 2)
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle (Episode 14)
Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki S2 (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 14, 2020)

Pet Episode 2
Babylon Episode 10
Muranase! Seton Gakuen Episode 2
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle Episode 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2020)

*Today:*


Black Clover (Episode 117)
Chihayafuru 3 (Episode 14)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 41)
Isekai Quartet 2nd Season (Episode 1)
Majutsushi Orphen Hagure Tabi (Episode 2) *[/Dropped]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 15, 2020)

Kuroko no Basket Episode 12


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 15, 2020)

Zoids Wild Zero 1-4
Pokemon Twilight Wings 1
Isekai quartet S2 1


----------



## Son Of Man (Jan 15, 2020)

Haikyuu to the top ep 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 15)
Itai no wa Iya nano de Bougyoryoku ni Kyokufuri Shitai to Omoimasu (Episode 2)
Radiant 2nd Season (Episode 15)
Plunderer (Episode 2)


----------



## Catamount (Jan 16, 2020)

Finished *Banana Fish*. 
Such a weird thing. I think, I liked it despite the negative points.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 16, 2020)

And this - *Tatsumi*

hard informative on real life of a manga creator and new genre birth


----------



## Son Of Man (Jan 16, 2020)

Black clover 117


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 16, 2020)

Bofuri Episode 2
Plunderer Episode 2
Ahiru no Sora Episode 15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2020)

*Today:*

Hatena Illusion (Episode 2)
Infinite Dendrogram (Episode 2)
Nekopara (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 17, 2020)

Nekopara Episode 2
Hatena Illusion Episode 2
Infinite Dendrogram Episode 2
Jibaku Shounen Hanako-kun Episode 2
Somali to Mori no Kami-sama Episode 2
Oshi ga Budoukan Ittekuretara Shinu  Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2020)

*Today:*

Darwin's Game (Episode 3)
Koisuru Asteroid (Episode 3)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita. (Episode 4)
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 18, 2020)

Haikyuu!! S4 Episode 2
Darwin's Game Episode 3
Koisuru Asteroid Episode 3
Runway de Waratte Episode 2
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei Shitemita Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2020)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season (Episode 14)
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia (Episode 14)
Ishuzoku Reviewers (Episode 2)
Kyokou Suiri (Episode 2)
Magia Record (Episode 3)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Episode 16)
Runway de Waratte (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 19, 2020)

Kyokou Suiri Episode 2
Magia Record Episode 3
Ishuzoku Reviewers Episode 2
Nanabun no Nijyuuni Episode 2
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun Episode 16
Boku no Hero Academia S4 Episode 14
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia Episode 14


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 19, 2020)

*Hyouka *- Episode 1
*Durarara!!x2 *- Episode 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 19, 2020)

Finished *Oresuki*
Watched *My Hero Academia* 77


----------



## DRAGAMESH (Jan 19, 2020)

the irresponsible captain tylor ep 1


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 20, 2020)

Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia ep. 14
Kyokou Suiri ep. 2
Magia Record Mahou Shoujo Madoka☆Magica Gaiden (2020) ep. 3
Nanatsu no Taizai: Kamigami no Gekirin ep. 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2020)

*Today:*

Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 88)
Haikyuu!!: To the Top (Episode 2)
Nanabun no Nijyuuni (Episode 2)
Rifle is Beautiful (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Runway de Waratte (Episode 2)
Oshi ga Budoukan Ittekuretara Shinu (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 20, 2020)

ID: INVADED Episode 4
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 8
Aikatsu on Parade Episode 14
GeGeGe no Kitarou (2018) Episode 89
Rifle is Beautiful Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 20, 2020)

*Hyouka *- Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2020)

*Today:*

Heya Camp (Episode 3)
Murenase! Seton Gakuen (Episode 3)
Phantasy Star Online 2 - Episode Oracle (Episode 15)
Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki S2 (Episode 3)


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 21, 2020)

Baki ep 10


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 21, 2020)

Babylon Episode 11
Muranase! Seton Gakuen Episode Episode 3
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle Episode 15


----------



## Son Of Man (Jan 21, 2020)

Black Clover ep 118


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 21, 2020)

*Hyouka *- Episode 3


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 21, 2020)

Finished *Shinchou Yuusha* and* Fire Force*.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 22, 2020)

Babylon ep. 11
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T ep. 2


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 22, 2020)

Pet Episode 3
Kuroko no Basket Episode 13
Aikatsu on Parade Episode 15
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2020)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 118)
Chihayafuru 3 (Episode 15)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 42)
Isekai Quartet S2 (Episode 2)


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 23, 2020)

Isekai Quartet S2 ep. 2


----------



## Lulu (Jan 23, 2020)

Netflix's Baki - Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 16)
Itai no wa Iya nano de Bougyoryoku ni Kyokufuri Shitai to Omoimasu (Episode 3)
Plunderer (Episode 3)
Radiant S2 (Episode 16)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 23, 2020)

Bofuri Episode 3
Plunderer Episode 3
Ahiru no Sora Episode 16


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 23, 2020)

*Hyouka *- Episodes 4 and 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2020)

*Today:*

Hatena Illusion (Episode 3)
Infinite Dendrogram (Episode 3)
Nekopara (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 24, 2020)

Nekopara Episode 3
Hatena Illusion Episode 3
Infinite Dendrogram Episode 3
Jibaku Shounen Hanako-kun Episode 3
Somali to Mori no Kamisama Episode 3
Oshi ga Budoukan Ittekuretara Shinu Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2020)

*Today:*

Darwin's Game (Episode 4)
Koisuru Asteroid (Episode 4)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita (Episode 5)
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 25, 2020)

Haikyuu!! S4 Episode 3
Darwin's Game Episode 4
Koisuru Asteroid Episode 4
Runway de Waratte Episode 3
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei Shitemita Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2020)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season (Episode 15)
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia (Episode 15)
Ishuzoku Reviewers (Episode 3)
Kyokou Suiri (Episode 3)
Magia Record: Mahou Shoujo Madoka?Magica Gaiden (TV) (Episode 4)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Episode 17)
Runway de Waratte (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 26, 2020)

Kyokou Suiri Episode 3
Magia Record Episode 4
Ishuzoku Reviewers Episode 3
Nanabun no Nijyuuni Episode 3
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun Episode 17
Boku no Hero Academia S4 Episode 15
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia Episode 15


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 26, 2020)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part 5 *- Episodes 21-24 and OVA *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2020)

*Today:*


22/7 (Episode 3)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 89)
Haikyuu!! S4 (Episode 3)
Oshi ga Budoukan Ittekuretara Shinu (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 27, 2020)

ID: INVADED Episode 5
Kuroko no Basket Episode 14
GeGeGe no Kitarou Episode 90


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 27, 2020)

*Durarara!! X2 *- Episode 2


----------



## Yamato (Jan 28, 2020)

Oda Cinnamon Nobunaga ep 1

Haha the dog Julian. No wonder I recognized his voice. Gintoki!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2020)

*Today:*

Heya Camp? (Episode 4)
Murenase! Seton Gakuen (Episode 4)
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle  (Episode 16)
Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki S2 (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 28, 2020)

Heya Camp Episodes 2-4
Kuroko no Basket Episode 15
Murenase! Seton Gakuen Episode 4
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle Episode 16


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 29, 2020)

Babylon ep. 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2020)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 119)
Chihayafuru 3 (Episode 16)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 43)
Isekai Quartet S2 (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 29, 2020)

Kuroko no Basket Episode 16
Aikatsu on Parade Episode 16
Babylon Episode 12 (Complete)
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 10


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 29, 2020)

*Durarara!! X2 *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 17)
Itai no wa Iya nano de Bougyoryoku ni Kyokufuri Shitai to Omoimasu. (Episode 4)
Plunderer (Episode 4)
Radiant S2 (Episode 17)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 30, 2020)

Bofuri Episode 4
Plunderer Episode 4
Ahiru no Sora Episode 17


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2020)

*Today:*

Hatena Illusion (Episode 4)
Infinite Dendrogram (Episode 4)
Nekopara (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 31, 2020)

Nekopara Episode 4
Hatena Illusion Episode 4
Infinite Dendrogram Episode 4
Jibaku Shounen Hanako-kun Episode 4
Somali to Mori no Kamisama Episode 4
Oshi ga Budoukan Ittekuretara Shinu Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2020)

*Today:*

Koisuru Asteroid (Episode 5)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita (Episode 6)
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 1, 2020)

Haikyuu!! S4 Episode 4
Koisuru Asteroid Episode 5
Runway de Waratte Episode 4
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei Shitemita Episode 6


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 1, 2020)

*Hyouka *- Episode 6
*Durarara!! X2 *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2020)

*Today:*

Aikatsu Friends!: Kagayaki no Jewel (Episode 12-16)
Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season (Episode 16)
Haikyuu!! S4 (Episode 4)
Kyokou Suiri (Episode 4)
Magia Record (Episode 5)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Episode 18)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 2, 2020)

Kyokou Suiri Episode 4
Magia Record Episode 5
Ishuzoku Reviewers Episode 4
Nanabun no Nijyuuni Episode 4
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun Episode 18
Boku no Hero Academia S4 Episode 16


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 2, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia S4 ep. 16
Kyokou Suiri ep. 4


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 2, 2020)

*A Certain Scientific Railgun T *- Episode 1
*Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld *- Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2020)

*Today:*

22/7 (Episode 4)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 91)
Oshi ga Budoukan Ittekuretara Shinu (Episode 4)
Runway de Waratte (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 3, 2020)

ID: INVADED Episode 6
Kuroko no Basket Episode 17
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) Episode 91


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 3, 2020)

*Hyouka *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 3, 2020)

ID: INVADED ep. 6
Dorohedoro ep. 4
Magia Record ep. 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2020)

*Today:*

Heya Camp (Episode 5)
Murenase! Seton Gakuen (Episode 5)
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle (Episode 17)
Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki Nisatsume (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 4, 2020)

Heya Camp Episode 5
Murenase! Seton Gakuen Episode 5
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle Episode 17


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 4, 2020)

*Durarara!! X2 *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Son Of Man (Feb 4, 2020)

Black Clover 120


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2020)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 120)
Chihayafuru 3 (Episode 17)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 44)
Isekai Quartet 2 (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 5, 2020)

Kuroko no Basket Episode 18
Aikatsu on Parade Episode 17
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 18)
Itai no wa Iya nano de Bougyoryoku ni Kyokufuri Shitai to Omoimasu. (Episode 5)
Plunderer (Episode 5)
Radiant 2nd Season (Episode 18)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 6, 2020)

Bofuri Episode 5
Plunderer Episode 5
Ahiru no Sora Episode 18


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 6, 2020)

Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei

lel


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2020)

*Today:*

Hatena Illusion (Episode 5)
Infinite Dendrogram (Episode 5)
Nekopara (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 7, 2020)

Nekopara Episode 5
Hatena Illusion Episode 5
Infinite Dendrogram Episode 5
Jibaku Shounen Hanako-kun Episode 5
Somali to Mori no Kamisama Episode 5
Oshi ga Budoukan Ittekuretara Shinu Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2020)

*Today:*

Darwin's Game (Episode 5)
Koisuru Asteroid (Episode 6)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita. (Episode 7)
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 8, 2020)

Haikyuu!! S4 Episode 5
Darwin's Game Episode 5
Koisuru Asteroid Episode 6
Runway de Waratte Episode 5
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita Episode 7


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 8, 2020)

*Hyouka *- Episodes 9-11 and 11.5


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 9, 2020)

Promare


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2020)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season (Episode 17)
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia (Episode 16)
Haikyuu!!: To the Top (Episode 5)
Ishuzoku Reviewers (Episode 5)
Kyokou Suiri (Episode 5)
Magia Record (Episode 6)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Episode 19)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2020)

*Today:*

22/7 (Episode 5)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 92)
Oshi ga Budoukan Ittekuretara Shinu (Episode 5)
Runway de Waratte (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 10, 2020)

Kyokou Suiri Episode 5
Magia Record Episode 6
Ishuzoku Reviewers(Episode 5
Nanabun no Nijyuuni Episode 5
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun Episode 19
Boku no Hero Academia S4 Episode 17
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia Episode 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2020)

*Today:*

Heya Camp? (Episode 6)
Murenase! Seton Gakuen (Episode 6)
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle (Episode 18)
Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki Nisatsume (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 11, 2020)

ID: INVADED Episode 7
GeGeGe no Kitarou (2018) Episode 92


----------



## Son Of Man (Feb 11, 2020)

Black clover 121


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 11, 2020)

*Durarara!! x2 *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 11, 2020)

Heya Camp Episode 6
Murenase! Seton Gakuen Episode 6
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle Episode 18


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 12, 2020)

ID: Invaded ep. 7
Dorohedoro ep. 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2020)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 121)
Chihayafuru 3 (Episode 18)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 45)
Isekai Quartet 2 (Episode 5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 19)
Itai no wa Iya nano de Bougyoryoku ni Kyokufuri Shitai to Omoimasu. (Episode 6)
Plunderer (Episode 6)
Radiant 2nd Season (Episode 19)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 13, 2020)

Aikatsu on Parade Episode 18
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 12


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 13, 2020)

*Hyouka *- Episode 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2020)

*Today:*

Hatena Illusion (Episode 6)
Infinite Dendrogram (Episode 6)
Nekopara (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 14, 2020)

Bofuri Ep. 6
Plunderer Ep. 6
Ahiru no Sora Ep. 19


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 14, 2020)

*Durarara x2 *- Episodes 11 and 12


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 15, 2020)

Isekai Quartet S2 ep. 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2020)

*Today:*

Darwin's Game (Episode 6)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita.(Episode 8)
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 15, 2020)

Nekopara Episode 6
Hatena Illusion Episode 6
Infinite Dendrogram Episode 6
Somali to Mori no Kamisama Episode 6
Jibaku Shounen Hanako-kun Episode 6
Oshi ga Budoukan Ittekuretara Shinu Episode 6


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 15, 2020)

*A Certain Scientific Railgun T *- Episode 2


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 16, 2020)

Nanatsu no Taizai: Kamigami no Gekirin ep. 18
Magia Record ep. 6
Promare: Galo-hen
Promare: Lio-hen


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 16, 2020)

Haikyuu!! S4 Episode 6
Darwin's Game Episode 6
Runway de Waratte Episode 6
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2020)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season (Episode 18)
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia (Episode 17)
Haikyuu!!: To the Top (Episode 6)
Ishuzoku Reviewers (Episode 6)
Kyokou Suiri (Episode 6)
Magia Record (Episode 7)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Episode 20)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 17, 2020)

Kyokou Suiri Episode 6
Magia Record Episode 7
Ishuzoku Reviewers Episode 6
Nanabun no Nijyuuni Episode 6
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun Episode 20
Boku no Hero Academia S4 Episode 18
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia Episode 17


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2020)

*Today:*

Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 93)
Nanabun no Nijyuuni (Episode 6)
Oshi ga Budoukan Ittekuretara Shinu (Episode 6)
Runway de Waratte (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 17, 2020)

ID: INVADED Episode 8
GeGeGe no Kitarou (2018) Episode 93


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2020)

*Today:*

Heya Camp (Episode 7)
Murenase! Seton Gakuen (Episode 7)
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle (Episode 19)
Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki Nisatsume (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 18, 2020)

Heya Camp Episode 7
Murenase! Seton Gakuen Episode 7
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle Episode 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2020)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 122)
Chihayafuru 3 (Episode 19)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 46)
Isekai Quartet 2 (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 19, 2020)

Kuroko no Basket Episode 19
Aikatsu on Parade Episode 19
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 20)
Itai no wa Iya nano de Bougyoryoku ni Kyokufuri Shitai to Omoimasu. (Episode 7)
Plunderer (Episode 7)
Radiant S2 (Episode 20)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 20, 2020)

Bofuri Episode 7
Plunderer Episode 7
Ahiru no Sora Episode 20


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 20, 2020)

Dororo - Episode 1 - 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2020)

*Today:*

Nekopara (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 21, 2020)

Nekopara Episode 7
Somali to Mori no Kamisama Episode 7
Jibaku Shounen Hanako-kun Episode 7
Oshi ga Budoukan Ittekuretara Shinu Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2020)

*Today:*

Darwin's Game (Episode 7)
Koisuru Asteroid (Episode 7)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita. (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 22, 2020)

RikeiKoi Episode 9
Haikyuu!! S4 Episode 7
Darwin's Game Episode 7
Koisuru Asteroid Episode 7
Runway de Waratte Episode 7


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 22, 2020)

*A Certain Scientific Railgun T *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 23, 2020)

Dororo - Episode 20 - 24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2020)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season (Episode 19)
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia (Episode 18)
Haikyuu!!: To the Top (Episode 7)
Ishuzoku Reviewers (Episode 7)
Kyokou Suiri (Episode 7)
Magia Record (Episode 8)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Episode 21)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 23, 2020)

Kyokou Suiri Episode 7
Magia Record Episode 8
Ishuzoku Reviewers Episode 7
Nanabun no Nijyuuni Episode 7
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun Episode 21
Boku no Hero Academia S4 Episode 19
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia Episode 18


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 24, 2020)

Boruto - 145.mp4
ID: Invaded - 9.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2020)

*Today:*

22/7 (Episode 7)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 94)
Runway de Waratte (Episode 7)
Oshi ga Budoukan Ittekuretara Shinu (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 24, 2020)

ID: INVADED Episode 9
Kuroko no Basket Episode 20
GeGeGe no Kitarou (2018) Episode 94


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 25, 2020)

ID: Invaded ep. 9
Dorohedoro ep. 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2020)

*Today:*

Heya Camp? (Episode 8)
Murenase! Seton Gakuen (Episode 8)
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle (Episode 20)
Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki Nisatsum (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 25, 2020)

Heya Camp Episode 8
Murenase! Seton Gakuen Episode 8
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle Episode 20


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 26, 2020)

Youjo Senki the Movie


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 26, 2020)

Kuroko no Basket Episode 21
Aikatsu on Parade Episode 20
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2020)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 123)
Chihayafuru 3 (Episode 20)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 47)
Isekai Quartet 2 (Episode 7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 21)
Itai no wa Iya nano de Bougyoryoku ni Kyokufuri Shitai to Omoimasu (Episode 8)
Plunderer (Episode 8)
Radiant 2nd Season (Episode 21) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 27, 2020)

Bofuri Episode 8
Plunderer Episode 8
Ahiru no Sora Episode 21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2020)

*Today:*

Hatena Illusion (Episode 7)
Infinite Dendrogram (Episode 7)
Nekopara (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 28, 2020)

Nekopara Episode 8
Hatena Illusion Episode 7
Infinite Dendrogram Episode 7
Somali to Mori no Kamisama Episode 8
Jibaku Shounen Hanako-kun Episode 8
Oshi ga Budoukan Ittekuretara Shinu Episode 8


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 29, 2020)

Darwin's Game - 8.mp4
Kabukicho Sherlock - 20.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 29, 2020)

*Today:*

Darwin's Game (Episode 8)
Koisuru Asteroid (Episode 8)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita. (Episode 10)
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 29, 2020)

RikeiKoi Episode 10
Haikyuu!! S4 Episode 8
Darwin's Game Episode 8
Koisuru Asteroid Episode 8
Runway de Waratte Episode 8


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 29, 2020)

*Konosuba (S1) *- Episode 11 *(OVA)*


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 1, 2020)

Isekai Quarter S2 ep. 7
Dragon Ball Heroes ep. 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2020)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season (Episode 20)
Haikyuu!!: To the Top (Episode 8)
Ishuzoku Reviewers (Episode 8)
Kyokou Suiri (Episode 8)
Magia Record (Episode 9)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Episode 22)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 1, 2020)

Kyoukou Suiri Episode 8
Magia Record Episode 9
Ishuzoku Reviewers Episode 8
Nanabun no Nijyuuni Episode 8
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun Episode 22
Boku no Hero Academia S4 Episode 20


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 1, 2020)

*Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2020)

*Today:*

22/7 (Episode 8)
Oshi ga Budoukan Ittekuretara Shinu (Episode 8)
Runway de Waratte (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 2, 2020)

ID: INVADED Episode 10
Kuroko no Basket Episode 22


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 3, 2020)

Boruto - 146.mp4
Pet - 9.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2020)

*Today:*

Heya Camp (Episode 9)
Murenase! Seton Gakuen (Episode 9)
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle (Episode 21)
Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki Nisatsume (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 3, 2020)

Heya Camp Episode 9
Muranase! Seton Gakuen Episode 9
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle Episode 21


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 3, 2020)

*Hyouka *- Episodes 13 and 14


----------



## Veggie (Mar 4, 2020)

Can we count Harley Quinn as an anime? NO? 

Well I watched some episodes of Mob Psycho season 2. Pretty great show, though I miss the first opening.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2020)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 124)
Chihayafuru 3 (Episode 21)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 48)
Isekai Quartet 2 (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 4, 2020)

Kuroko no Basket Episode 23
Aikatsu on Parade Episode 21
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 15


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 4, 2020)

*Hyouka *- Episodes 15 and 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 22)
Itai no wa Iya nano de Bougyoryoku ni Kyokufuri Shitai to Omoimasu. (Episode 9)
Plunderer (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 5, 2020)

Bofuri Episode 9
Ahiru no Sora Episode 22
Plunderer Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2020)

*Today:*

Hatena Illusion (Episode 8)
Infinite Dendrogram (Episode 8)
Nekopara (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 6, 2020)

Nekopara Episode 9
Hatena Illusion Episode 8
Infinite Dendrogram Episode 8
Jibaku Shounen Hanako-kun Episode 9
Somali to Mori no Kamisama Episode 9
Oshi ga Budoukan Ittekuretara Shinu Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2020)

*Today:*

Darwin's Game (Episode 9)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita. (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 7, 2020)

RikeiKoi Episode 11
Haikyu!! S4 Episode 9
Darwin's Game Episode 9
Koisuru Asteroid Episode 9
Runway de Waratte Episode 9


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 7, 2020)

*Hyouka *- Episodes 17 and 18
*In/Spectre *- Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2020)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season (Episode 21)
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia (Episode 19)
Haikyuu!!: To the Top (Episode 9)
Ishuzoku Reviewers (Episode 9)
Kyokou Suiri (Episode 9)
Magia Record (Episode 10)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Epsisode 23) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 8, 2020)

Kyoukou Suiri Episode 9
Magia Record Episode 10
Ishuzoku Reviewers Episode 9
Nanabun no Nijyuuni Episode 9
Boku no Hero Academia S4 Episode 21
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun Episode 23 (Complete)
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia Episode 19


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 8, 2020)

*Hyouka *- Episodes 19 and 20


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 9, 2020)

Boruto - 147.mp4
ID: Invaded - 11.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2020)

*Today:*

22/7 (Episode 9)
Koisuru Asteroid (Episode 9)
Oshi ga Budoukan Ittekuretara Shinu (Episode 9)
Runway de Waratte (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 9, 2020)

Black Fox (Complete)
ID: INVADED Episode 11


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 9, 2020)

*Hyouka *- Episodes 21 and 22 *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2020)

*Today:*

Heya Camp (Episode 10)
Murenase! Seton Gakuen (Episode 10)
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle (Episode 22)
Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki Nisatsume (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 10, 2020)

Heya Camp Episode 10
Murenase! Seton Gakuen Episode 10
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle Episode 22


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 10, 2020)

The Promised Neverland Episode 1 - 6


----------



## Son Of Man (Mar 11, 2020)

Last 6 episode of Dr.Stone


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2020)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 125)
Chihayafuru 3 (Episode 22)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 49)
Isekai Quartet 2 (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 11, 2020)

Kuroko no Basket Episode 24
Aikatsu on Parade Episode 22
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 23)
Itai no wa Iya nano de Bougyoryoku ni Kyokufuri Shitai to Omoimasu. (Episode 10)
Plunderer (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 12, 2020)

Bofuri Episode 10
Plunderer Episode 10
Ahiru no Sora Episode 23


----------



## RadSpazMids (Mar 12, 2020)

Akame Ga Kill! eps.1-5


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 13, 2020)

Youkai Watch MOVIE: Shadow Side - The Return of the Oni King.mkv


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2020)

*Today:*

Hatena Illusion (Episode 9)
Infinite Dendrogram (Episode 9)
Nekopara (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 13, 2020)

Nekopara Episode 10
Hatena Illusion Episode 9
Infinite Dendrogram Episode 9
Somali to Mori no Kamisama Episode 10
Jibaku Shounen Hanako-kun Episode 10
Oshi ga Budoukan Ittekuretara Shinu Episode 10


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 14, 2020)

Darwin's Game - 10.mp4
Kabukicho Sherlock - 22.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2020)

*Today:*

Darwin's Game (Episode 10)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita. (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 14, 2020)

Azur Lane Episode 11
Haikyuu!! S4 Episode 10
Darwin's Game Episode 10
Koisuru Asteroid Episode 10
Runway de Waratte Episode 10
RikeiKoi Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2020)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season (Episode 22)
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia (Episode 20)
Haikyuu!!: To the Top (Episode 10)
Ishuzoku Reviewers (Episode 10)
Koisuru Asteroid (Episode 10)
Kyokou Suiri (Episode 10)
Magia Record (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 15, 2020)

Kyokou Suiri Episode 10
Magia Record Episode 11
Ishuzoku Reviewers Episode 10
Nanabun no Nijyuuni Episode 10
Boku no Hero Academia S4 Episode 22
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia Episode 20


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 15, 2020)

*In/Spectre *- Episode 2


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 16, 2020)

Boruto - 148.mp4
ID: Invaded - 12.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2020)

*Today:*

Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 95)
Nanabun no Nijyuuni (Episode 10)
Oshi ga Budoukan Ittekuretara Shinu (Episode 10)
Runway de Waratte (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 16, 2020)

ID: INVADED Episode 12
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) Episode 95


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 17, 2020)

Pet - 11.mp4


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 17, 2020)

ID: Invaded ep. 12
Dorohedoro ep. 10


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 17, 2020)

Heya Camp Episode 11
Murenase! Seton Gakuen Episode 11
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle - Episode 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2020)

*Today:*

Heya Camp (Episode 11)
Murenase! Seton Gakuen (Episode 11)
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle (Episode 23)
Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki Nisatsume (Episode 11)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2020)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 126)
Chihayafuru 3 (Episode 23)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 50)
Isekai Quartet 2 (Episode 10


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 18, 2020)

Summer Days With Coo.mkv


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 18, 2020)

Aikatsu on Parade Episode 23
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 17
Kuroko no Basket Episode 25 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 24)
Itai no wa Iya nano de Bougyoryoku ni Kyokufuri Shitai to Omoimasu. (Episode 11)
Plunderer (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 19, 2020)

Bofuri Episode 11
Ahiru no Sora Episode 24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2020)

*Today:*

Hatena Illusion (Episode 10)
Infinite Dendrogram (Episode 10)
Nekopara (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 20, 2020)

Nekopara Episode 11
Hatena Illusion Episode 10
Infinite Dendrogram Episode 10
Azur Lane Episode 12 (Complete)
Somali to Mori no Kamisama Episode 11
Jibaku Shounen Hanako-kun Episode 11
Oshi ga Budoukan Ittekuretara Shinu Episode 11


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 21, 2020)

Darwin's Game - 11 (end of season 1).mp4
Kabukicho Sherlock - 23.mp4


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 21, 2020)

Isekai Quartet S2 ep. 10
Mugen no Juunin: Immortal ep. 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2020)

*Today:*

Darwin's Game (Episode 11) *[/Complete]*
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 21, 2020)

Haikyuu!! S4 Episode 11
Koisuru Asteroid Episode 11
Runway de Waratte Episode 11
Darwin's Game Episode 11 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2020)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season (Episode 23)
Haikyuu!!: To the Top (Episode 11)
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia (Episode 21) *[/Complete]*
Ishuzoku Reviewers (Episode 11)
Koisuru Asteroid (Episode 11)
Kyokou Suiri (Episode 11)
Magia Record (Episode 12)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 22, 2020)

Kyokou Suiri Episode 11
Magia Record Episode 12
Ishuzoku Reviewers Episode 11
Nanabun no Nijyuuni Episode 11
Boku no Hero Academia S4 Episode 23
Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia Episode 21 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 22, 2020)

*In/Spectre *- Episode 3
*Durarara x2 *- Episode 13


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 23, 2020)

Boruto - 149.mp4
ID: Invaded - 13(end).mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2020)

*Today:*

22/7 (Episode 11)
Gegege no Kitarou (2018) (Episode 96)
Oshi ga Budoukan Ittekuretara Shinu (Episode 11)
Runway de Waratte (Episode 11)


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 23, 2020)

Fate/Grand Order: Zettai Majuu Sensen Babylonia ep. 21
Kyokou Suiri ep. 11
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T ep. 8


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 23, 2020)

Gegege no Kitarou Episode 96
ID: INVADED Episode 13 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 24, 2020)

Pet - 12.mp4


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 24, 2020)

ID: INVADED ep. 13
Dorohedoro ep. 11
Boku no Hero Academia S4 ep. 23
Magia Record ep. 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2020)

*Today:*

Heya Camp (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Murenase! Seton Gakuen (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle (Episode 24)
Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki Nisatsume (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 24, 2020)

Heya Camp Episode 12 (Complete)
Murenase! Seton Gakuen Episode 12 (Complete)
Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle Episode 24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2020)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 127)
Chihayafuru 3 (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 51)
Isekai Quartet 2 (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 25, 2020)

Aikatsu on Parade Episode 24
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 18


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 26, 2020)

BNA ep. 1
Isekai Quartet S2 ep. 11
Nanatsu no Taizai: Kamigami no Gekirin ep. 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2020)

*Today:*


Itai no wa Iya nano de Bougyoryoku ni Kyokufuri Shitai to Omoimasu. (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 26, 2020)

KonoSuba Movie
Bofuri Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 26, 2020)

*Durarara!! x2 *- Episode 14


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 27, 2020)

Nanatsu no Taizai: Kamigami no Gekirin ep. 24
Mugen no Juunin: Immortal ep. 24
Shinchou Yuusha: Kono Yuusha ga Ore Tsueee Kuse ni Shinchou Sugiru ep. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2020)

*Today:*

Hatena Illusion (Episode 11) *[/Complete]*
Infinite Dendrogram (Episode 11)
Nekopara (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 27, 2020)

Hatena Illusion Episode 11
Infinite Dendrogram Episode 11
Nekopara Episode 12 (Complete)
Jibaku Shounen Hanako-kun Episode 12 (Complete)
Somali to Mori no Kamisama Episode 12 (Complete)
Oshi ga Budoukan Ittekuretara Shinu Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 28, 2020)

Shinchou Yuusha: Kono Yuusha ga Ore Tsueee Kuse ni Shinchou Sugiru ep. 2-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2020)

*Today:*

Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 28, 2020)

Okaa-san Online OVA
Koisuru Asteroid Episode 12 (Complete)
Runway de Waratte Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 28, 2020)

*In/Spectre *- Episode 4
*Durarara!! x2 *- Episode 15
*Sailor Moon R: The Movie (film)*


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 29, 2020)

Shinchou Yuusha: Kono Yuusha ga Ore Tsueee Kuse ni Shinchou Sugiru ep. 5-8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2020)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season (Episode 24)
Haikyuu!!: To the Top (Episode 12)
Ishuzoku Reviewers (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Koisuru Asteroid (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Kyokou Suiri (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Magia Record (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Runway de Waratte (Episode 12) *[Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 29, 2020)

Kyokou Suiri Episode 12 (Complete)
Magia Record Episode 13 (Complete)
Ishuzoku Reviewers Episode 12 (Complete)
Nanabun no Nijyuuni Episode 12 (Complete)
Boku no Hero Academia S4 Episode 24


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 29, 2020)

Boruto - 150.mp4


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 30, 2020)

Shinchou Yuusha: Kono Yuusha ga Ore Tsueee Kuse ni Shinchou Sugiru ep. 9-12


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 30, 2020)

GeGeGe no Kitarou (2018) Episode 97 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 30, 2020)

*Durarara!! x2 *- Episode 16


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 31, 2020)

Dorohedoro ep. 12
Kyokou Suiri ep. 12
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T ep. 9
Boku no Hero Academia S4 ep. 24
Magia Record: Mahou Shoujo Madoka☆Magica Gaiden (2020) ep. 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2020)

*Today:*

Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 31, 2020)

Phantasy Star Online 2: Episode Oracle Episode 25 (Complete)


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 1, 2020)

Psycho-Pass 3: First Inspector


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2020)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 128)
Diamond no Ace: Act II (Episode 52) *[/Complete]*
Isekai Quartet 2 (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 1, 2020)

Aikatsu on Parade Episode 25 (Complete)


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 2, 2020)

Bleach ep. 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 25)
Plunderer (Episode 12)
Tamayomi (Episode 1)
Tower of God (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 2, 2020)

Thus Spoke Kishibe Rohan OVA - The Run.mkv


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 2, 2020)

Ahiru no Sora Episode 25


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 2, 2020)

*Durarara!! x2 *- Episode 17
*Revolutionary Girl Utena *- Episode 1


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 2, 2020)

Thus Spoke Kishibe Rohan OVA - At a Confessional.mkv


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 3, 2020)

Bleach ep. 3-8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2020)

*Today:*

Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai deshou! (Episode 1)
Infinite Dendrogram (Episode 12)
Kakushigoto (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 3, 2020)

Tamayomi Episode 1
Kakushigoto Episode 1
Infinite Dendrogram Episode 12
Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai deshou! Episode 1


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 3, 2020)

*Durarara!! x2 *- Episodes 18 and 19


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 4, 2020)

Listeners Episode 1 
Nami yo Kiitekure Episode 1
Haikyuu!! S4 Episode 13 (Complete)


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 4, 2020)

Bleach ep. 9-12


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 4, 2020)

Listeners - 1.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2020)

*Today:*

Sakura Wars the Animation (Episode 1)
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 10)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 4, 2020)

*Revolutionary Girl Utena *- Episodes 2 and 3


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 5, 2020)

Bleach ep. 13-16
Isekai Quartet S2 ep. 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2020)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 4th Season (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*
Haikyuu!!: To the Top (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Honzuki no Gekokujou S2 (Episode 1)
Major 2nd S2 (Episode 1)
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika Nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shiteshimatta (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 5, 2020)

Arte Episode 1
Hamefura Episode 1
Gal to Kyouryuu Episode 1
Yesterday wo Utatte Episode 1
Honzuki no Gekokujou S2 Episode 1
Boku no Hero Academia S4 Episode 25 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 5, 2020)

*In/Spectre *- Episode 5


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 5, 2020)

Boruto - 151.mp4


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 6, 2020)

Bleach ep. 17-22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2020)

*Today:*

Arte (Episode 1)
Gleipnir (Episode 1)
Listeners (Episode 1)
Shachou, Battle no Jikan desu! (Episode 1)
Tsugumomo S2 (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 6, 2020)

Gleipnir Episode 1
IDOLiSH 7! S2 Episode 1
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 1
Shachou, Battle no Jikan desu! Episode 1


----------



## Alita (Apr 6, 2020)

Pokémon (2019) episode 20


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 7, 2020)

Bleach ep. 23-32
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T ep. 10
Boku no Hero Academia S4 ep. 25


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2020)

Daily Lives of High School Boys.  And it’s still the best!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2020)

*Today:
*
Fruits Basket S2 (2019) (Episode 1)
Princess Connect! Re Dive (Episode 1)
Shironeko Project – Zero Chronicle (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 7, 2020)

IDOLiSH 7! S2 Episode 2
Fruits Basket S2 (2019) Episode 1
Princess Connect! Re: Dive Episode 1
Shironeko Project - Zero Chronicle Episode 1


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 7, 2020)

*Durarara!! x2 *- Episodes 20 and 21


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 8, 2020)

Bleach ep. 33-46


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2020)

Pokemon Indigo League on Netflix episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2020)

*Today:
*
Black Clover (Episode 128-129)
Houkago Teibou Nisshi (Episode 1)
Nami yo Kiitekure (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 8, 2020)

BNA Episode 2
Houkago Teibou Nisshi Episode 1
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 20
Aikatsu on Parade! ONA Episode 1


----------



## ho11ow (Apr 8, 2020)

Kingdom season 3


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 9, 2020)

Bleach ep. 47-56


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 26)
Plunderer (Episode 13)
Tamayomi (Episode 2)
Tower of God (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 9, 2020)

Gundam Build Divers Re:RISE - 14.livestream


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 9, 2020)

Ahiru no Sora Episode 26
Granblue Fantasy the Animation S2 OVA


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 10, 2020)

Bleach ep. 57-70
Listeners ep. 1
Kami no Tou ep. 1
BNA ep. 2
Digimon Adventure (2020) ep. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2020)

*Today:*

Gundam Build Divers Re-RISE S2 (Episode 1)
Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai deshou! (Episode 2)
Kakushigoto (Ch.2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 10, 2020)

Kakushigoto Episode 2
Fugou Keiji Balance: Unlimited Episode 1
Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai deshou! Episode 2


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 10, 2020)

*Revolutionary Girl Utena *- Episodes 4 and 5


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 11, 2020)

Bleach ep. 71-80
Super Dragon Ball Heroes - Big Bang Mission ep. 2


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 11, 2020)

Listeners - 2.mp4


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 11, 2020)

Digimon Adventure: - Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2020)

*Today:
*
Sakura Wars the Animation (Episode 2)
Shokugeki no Soma S5 (Episode 1)
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 11, 2020)

Listeners Episode 2
Appare-Ranman Episode 1
Nami yo Kiitekure Episode 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi Score Girl is back and it’s pretty much the best anime ever.


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 12, 2020)

Bleach ep. 81-83
Toaru Kagaku no Raigun T ep. 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2020)

*Today:*

Hamefura (Episode 2)
Honzuki no Gekokujou S2 (Episode 2)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai S2 (Episode 1)
Major 2nd S2 (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 12, 2020)

Arte Episode 2
Hamefura Episode 2
Kaguya-sama S2 Episode 1
Yesterday wo Utatte Episode 2
Honzuki no Gekokujou S2 Episode 2


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 12, 2020)

Apfelland Monogatari.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 12, 2020)

*In/Spectre *- Episode 6
*Durarara!! x2 *- Episodes 22-24

*Re-watch:

Soul Eater *- Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 13, 2020)

Bleach ep. 84-93


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 13, 2020)

Boruto - 152.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2020)

*Today:*

Arte (Episode 2)
Gleipnir (Episode 2)
Shachou, Battle no Jikan desu! (Episode 2)
Tsugu Tsugumomo S2 (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 13, 2020)

Gleipnir Episode 2
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 2
Shachou, Battle no Jikan desu! Episode 2


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 13, 2020)

*Durarara!! x2 *- Episodes 25 and 26


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 13, 2020)

Bleach ep. 94-107


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2020)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket S2 (2019) (Episode 2)
Princess Connect! Re Dive (Episode 2)
Shironeko Project - Zero Chronicle (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 14, 2020)

IDOLiSH 7 Episode 3
Fruits Basket S2 (2019) Episode 2
Princess Connect! Re Dive Episode 2
Shironeko Project - Zero Chronicle Episode 2


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 14, 2020)

*Durarara!! x2 *- Episodes 27 and 28


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 15, 2020)

Bleach ep. 108-118


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2020)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 130)
Houkago Teibou Nisshi (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 15, 2020)

Houkago Teibou Nisshi Episode 2
Aikatsu on Parade ONA Episode 2
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 21


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 15, 2020)

*Durarara!! x2 *- Episodes 29 and 30


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 16, 2020)

Bleach ep. 119-130
Digimon Adventure 2020 ep. 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 27)
Plunderer (Episode 14)
Tamayomi (Episode 3)
Tower of God (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 16, 2020)

Ahiru no Sora Episode 27
Brand New Animal Episode 3
Infinite Dendrogram Episode 13 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 16, 2020)

Gundam Build Divers Re:RISE - 15.livestream


----------



## Alita (Apr 16, 2020)

I watched the animated movie "Hello World" today. Will probably check out BNA later on as well.


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 16, 2020)

*Durarara!! x2 *- Episodes 31 and 32


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 17, 2020)

Bleach ep. 131-142


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2020)

*Today:
*
Gundam Build Divers Re-RISE S2 (Episode 2)
Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai deshou! (Episode 3)
Kakushigoto (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 17, 2020)

Kakushigoto Episode 3
Fugou Keiji: Balance - Unlimited Episode 2
Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou! Episode 3


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 18, 2020)

Bleach ep. 143-157


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 18, 2020)

Listeners - 3.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2020)

*Today:*

Shin Sakura Taisen the Animation (Episode 3)
Shokugeki no Souma: Gou no Sara (Episode 2)
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 12)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 18, 2020)

Listeners Episode 3
Appare-Ranman! Episode 2
Nami yo Kiitekure Episode 3


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 18, 2020)

*Durarara!! x2 *- Episodes 33-36 *(end) *


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 19, 2020)

Bleach ep. 158-165
Kishibe Rohan wa Ugokanai ep. 3-4
Drifters ep. 15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2020)

*Today:*

Arte (Episode 3)
Hamefura (Episode 3)
Honzuki no Gekokujou S2 (Episode 3)
Infinite Dendrogram (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai S2 (Episode 2)
Major 2nd S2 (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 19, 2020)

Arte Episode 3
Hamefura Episode 3
Kaguya-sama S2 Episode 2
Honzuki no Gekokujou S2 Episode 3
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 3


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 19, 2020)

_Re-watch:
_
*Soul Eater *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 20, 2020)

Bleach ep. 166-72


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2020)

*Today:*

Gleipnir (Episode 3)
Shachou, Battle no Jikan desu! (Episode 3)
Tsugu Tsugumomo S2 (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 20, 2020)

Gleipnir Episode 3
IDOLiSH 7 Episode 4
Shachou, Battle no Jikan desu! Episode 3


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 20, 2020)

Boruto - 153.mp4


----------



## Son Of Man (Apr 20, 2020)

Summer Wars


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 20, 2020)

*And You Thought There Is Never A Girl Online? *- Episode 1


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 20, 2020)

Bleach ep. 173-183


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2020)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket S2 (2019) (Episode 3)
Princess Connect! Re Dive (Episode 3)
Shironeko Project - Zero Chronicle (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 21, 2020)

Kitsutsuki Tanteidokoro Episode 2
Fruits Basket S2 (2019) Episode 3
Princess Connect! Re Dive Episode 3
Shironeko Project - Zero Chronicle Episode 3


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 21, 2020)

*Revolutionary Girl Utena *- Episodes 6 and 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2020)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Episode 131)
Houkago Teibou Nisshi (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 22, 2020)

Houkago Teibou Nisshi Episode 3
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 22
Pocket Monsters: Hakumei no Tsubasa Episodes 1-4


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 22, 2020)

Coo: Tōi Umi kara Kita Coo.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 22, 2020)

*And You Thought There Is Never A Girl Online? *- Episodes 2-4


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 23, 2020)

Bleach ep. 197-207


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 28)
Plunderer (Episode 15)
Kami no Tou (Episode 4)
Tamayomi (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 23, 2020)

Ahiru no Sora Episode 28


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 23, 2020)

Gundam Build Divers Re:RISE - 16.livestream


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 24, 2020)

Bleach ep. 206-217


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2020)

*Today:*

Gundam Build Divers Re-RISE (Episode 3)
Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai deshou! (Episode 4)
Kakushigoto (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 24, 2020)

Kakushigoto Episode 4
Mewkledreamy Episodes 1-2
Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai deshou! Episode 4


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 24, 2020)

Listeners - 4.mp4


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 25, 2020)

Bleach ep. 218-230


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2020)

*Today:
*
Sakura Wars the Animation (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 25, 2020)

Appare-Ranman! Episode 3
Nami yo Kiitekure Episode 4


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 25, 2020)

*And You Thought There Is Never A Girl Online? *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 25, 2020)

Bleach ep. 231-233


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2020)

*Today:*

Hamefura (Episode 4)
Honzuki no Gekokujou S2 (Episode 4)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai S2 (Episode 3)
Major 2nd (TV) 2nd Season (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 26, 2020)

Arte Episode 4
Hamefura Episode 4
Kaguya-sama S2 Episode 3
Yesterday wo Utatte Episode 4
Honzuki no Gekokujou Episode 4


----------



## Alita (Apr 26, 2020)

Yugioh Sevens Episode 4
Boruto Naruto Next Generations Episode 154
BNA (Brand New Animal) Episodes 1 to 4


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 27, 2020)

Bleach ep. 234-243


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 27, 2020)

Boruto - 154.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2020)

*Today:*

Gleipnir (Episode 4)
Tsugu Tsugumomo S2 (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 27, 2020)

Gleipnir Episode 4
Shachou, Battle no Jikan desu! Episode 4


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 27, 2020)

*Revolutionary Girl Utena *- Episodes 8 and 9


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 27, 2020)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 29.mp4


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 28, 2020)

Bleach ep. 244-250


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2020)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket 2nd Season (Episode 4)
Princess Connect! Re Dive (Episode 4)
Shironeko Project - Zero Chronicle (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 28, 2020)

Fruits Basket S2 Episode 4
Kitsutsuki Tanteidokoro Episode 3
Princess Connect! Re: Dive Episode 4
Shironeko Project - Zero Chronicle Episode 4


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 28, 2020)

*And You Thought There Is Never A Girl Online? *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 29, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 3


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 29, 2020)

Bleach ep. 251-263


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2020)

*Today:*

Arte (Episode 4)
Black Clover (Episode 132)


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 30, 2020)

Bleach ep. 264-277


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 29)
Kami no Tou (Episode 5)
Plunderer (Episode 16)
Tamayomi (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 30, 2020)

Ahiru no Sora Episode 29


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 30, 2020)

Gundam Build Divers Re:RISE - 17.livestream


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 30, 2020)

Bleach ep. 278-290


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2020)

*Today:*

Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai deshou! (Episode 5)
Gundam Build Divers Re:Rise 2nd Season (Episode 4)
Kakushigoto (TV) (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 1, 2020)

Kakushigoto Episode 5
Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai deshou! Episode 5


----------



## Aeternus (May 2, 2020)

Bleach ep. 291-297


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2020)

*Today:*

Shin Sakura Taisen the Animation (Episode 5)
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 13)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 2, 2020)

Nami yo Kiitekure Episode 5


----------



## Sinoka (May 2, 2020)

Listeners - 5.mp4


----------



## Aeternus (May 3, 2020)

Bleach ep. 298-302


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2020)

*Today:*

Arte (Episode 5)
Hamefura (Episode 5)
Honzuki no Gekokujou S2 (Epiosde 5)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai?: Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 3, 2020)

Arte Episode 5
Hamefura Episode 5
Kaguya-sama S2 Episode 4
Yesterday wo Utatte Episode 5
Honzuki no Gekokujou S2 Episode 5


----------



## Zeta42 (May 3, 2020)

1st episode of Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko


----------



## Divine Death (May 3, 2020)

*And You Thought There Is Never A Girl Online? *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Aeternus (May 4, 2020)

Bleach ep. 303-312


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2020)

*Today:*

Gleipnir (Episode 5)
Tsugu Tsugumomo S2 (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 4, 2020)

Gleipnir Episode 5


----------



## Divine Death (May 4, 2020)

*And You Thought There is Never A Girl Online? *- Episodes 11 and 12 *(end)*


----------



## Aeternus (May 5, 2020)

Bleach ep. 313-324


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2020)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket S2 (2019) (Episode 5)
Princess Connect! Re Dive (Episode 5)
Shironeko Project - Zero Chronicle (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (May 5, 2020)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 30.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 5, 2020)

Fruits Basket S2 Episode 5
Kitsutsuki Tanteidokoro Episode 4
Princess Connect! Re: Dive Episode 5
Shironeko Project - Zero Chronicle Episode 5


----------



## Divine Death (May 5, 2020)

*Revolutionary Girl Utena *- Episodes 10 and 11


----------



## Aeternus (May 6, 2020)

Bleach ep. 325-340


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2020)

*Today:*

Shachou, Battle no Jikan desu! (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 6, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 4


----------



## Aeternus (May 7, 2020)

Bleach ep. 341-353


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 30)
Plunderer (Episode 17)
Tamayomi (Episode 6)
Tower of God (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 7, 2020)

Ahiru no Sora Episode 30


----------



## Sinoka (May 7, 2020)

Gundam Build Divers Re:RISE - 18.livestream


----------



## Aeternus (May 7, 2020)

Bleach ep. 354-366


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2020)

*Today:*

Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai deshou! (Episode 6)
Kakushigoto (Epiosde 6)
Gundam Build Divers Re:Rise 2nd Season (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 8, 2020)

Kakushigoto Epiosde 6
Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai deshou! Episode 6


----------



## Sinoka (May 9, 2020)

Listeners - 6.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2020)

*Today:
*
Sakura Wars the Animation (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 9, 2020)

Nami yo Kiitekure Episode 6


----------



## Divine Death (May 9, 2020)

*Revolutionary Girl Utena *- Episodes 12-15


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2020)

Konosuba S2 OVA

Konosuba: The Movie


----------



## Aeternus (May 10, 2020)

Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T ep. 12-13
BNA ep. 3-4
Kami no Tou ep. 2-4
Digimon Adventure 2020 ep. 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2020)

*Today:*

Hamefura (Episode 6)
Honzuki no Gekokujou S2 (Episode 6)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai S2 (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 10, 2020)

Arte Episode 6
Hamefura Episode 6
Kaguya-sama Episode 5
Yesterday wo Utatte Episode 6
Honzuki no Gekokujou S2 Episode 6


----------



## Irene (May 10, 2020)

Angel Beats - Episodes 2 and 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2020)

*Today:*

Arte (Episode 6)
Gleipnir (Episode 6)
Tsugu Tsugumomo S2 (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 11, 2020)

Gleipnir Episode 6


----------



## Sinoka (May 11, 2020)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 31.mp4


----------



## Aeternus (May 12, 2020)

Kami no Tou ep. 5
Listeners ep. 2-4
Appare-Ranman! ep. 1
Strike the Blood IV ep. 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2020)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket S2 (2019) (Episode 6)
Princess Connect! Re Dive (Episode 6)
Shironeko Project - Zero Chronicle (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 12, 2020)

Kitsutsuki Tanteidokoro Episode 5
Fruits Basket S2 (2019) Episode 6
Princess Connect! Re: Dive Episode 6
Shironeko Project - Zero Chronicle Episode 6


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

Angel Beats - Episodes 4 and 5


----------



## Yamato (May 12, 2020)

Digimon Tri 10 and 11. 11 made me kinda sad. The Digimon are all prepared for the sacrifice...


----------



## Aeternus (May 12, 2020)

Kami no Tou ep. 6
Appare-Ranman! ep. 2-3
Listeners ep. 5-6
BNA ep. 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2020)

*Today:*

Shachou, Battle no Jikan Desu! (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 13, 2020)

Brand New Animal Episode 5
Aikatsu on Parade ONA Episode 3
Shachou, Battle no Jikan Desu Episodes 5-6


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2020)

BNA ep. 6-12


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 14, 2020)

Mobile Suit Gundam Movies 1, 2 & 3.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 31)
Plunderer (Episode 18)
Tamayomi (Episode 7)
Tower of God (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 14, 2020)

Ahiru no Sora Episode 31


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2020)

Kami no Tou ep. 7


----------



## Sinoka (May 15, 2020)

The Garden of Words.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2020)

*Today:*

Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai deshou! (Episode 7)
Kakushigoto (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 15, 2020)

Kakushigoto Episode 7
Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai deshou! Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2020)

*Today:*

Shin Sakura Taisen the Animation  (Episode 7)
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 14)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 16, 2020)

Nami yo Kiitekure Episode 7


----------



## Aeternus (May 17, 2020)

Listeners ep. 7
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T ep. 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2020)

*Today:*

Arte (Episode 7)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai S2 (Episode 6)
Hamefura (Episode 7)
Honzuki no Gekokujou S2 (Episode 7)
Shachou, Battle no Jikan Desu! (Ch.6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 17, 2020)

Arte Episode 7
Hamefura Episode 7
Kaguya-sama S2 Episode 6
Yesterday wo Utatte Episode 7
Honzuki no Gekokujou S2 Episode 7


----------



## Yamato (May 18, 2020)

Finished Digimon Tri and I liked it a lot


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2020)

*Today:*

Gleipnir (Episode 7)
Tsugumomo S2 (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 18, 2020)

Gleipnir Episode 7
Shachou, Battle no Jikan desu Episode 7


----------



## Divine Death (May 18, 2020)

*Revolutionary Girl Utena *- Episodes 16 and 17


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2020)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket S2 (2019) (Episode 7)
Princess Connect! Re Dive (Episode 7)
Shironeko Project - Zero Chronicle (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 19, 2020)

Fruits Basket S2 (2019) Episode 7
Kitsutsuki Tantei Dokoro Episode 6
Princess Connect! Re: Dive Episode 7
Shironeko Project - Zero Chronicle Episode 7


----------



## Sinoka (May 19, 2020)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 32.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (May 19, 2020)

*Revolutionary Girl Utena *- Episodes 18-21


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2020)

*Today:*

Shachou, Battle no Jikan Desu! (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 20, 2020)

The Idolm@ster: Side M Episodes 1-7
The idolm@ster Prologue Side M: Episode of Jupiter


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 32)
Plunderer (Episode 19)
Tamayomi (Episode 8)
Tower of God (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 21, 2020)

Ahiru no Sora Episode 32


----------



## Aeternus (May 22, 2020)

Kami no Tou ep. 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2020)

*Today:*

Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai deshou! (Episode 8)
Kakushigoto (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 22, 2020)

Kakushigoto Episode 8
Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai deshou! Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2020)

*Today:*

Sakura Wars the Animation (Episode 8)
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 15)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 23, 2020)

Nami yo Kiitekure Episode 8


----------



## Sinoka (May 23, 2020)

Listeners - 8.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (May 23, 2020)

*Revolutionary Girl Utena *- Episodes 22-25


----------



## Aeternus (May 23, 2020)

Toaru Kagaku no Raigun T ep. 15
Listeners ep. 8
Super Dragon Ball Heroes: Big Bang Mission ep. 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2020)

*Today:*

Arte (Episode 8)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai S2 (Episode 7)
Hamefura (Episode 8)
Honzuki no Gekokujou S2 (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 24, 2020)

Arte Episode 8
Hamefura Episode 8
Kaguya-sama S2 Episode 7
Yesterday wo Utatte Episode 8
Honzuki no Gekokujou S2 Episode 8


----------



## Divine Death (May 24, 2020)

*Revolutionary Girl Utena *- Episodes 26-29
*My Hero Academia: Two Heroes (film)*


----------



## Sinoka (May 25, 2020)

Mobile Suit Gundam AGE: Memory of Eden.mkv


----------



## blueice12 (May 25, 2020)

Requiem for the phantom
Finished it today 
Took me one and a half day to do it


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2020)

*Today:*

Gleipnir (Episode 8)
Tsugu Tsugumomo S2 (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 25, 2020)

Gleipnir Episode 8
Shachou, Battle no Jikan desu! Episode 8


----------



## Divine Death (May 25, 2020)

*Revolutionary Girl Utena *- Episodes 30 and 31


----------



## Sinoka (May 25, 2020)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 33.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2020)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket S2 (2019) (Episode 8)
Princess Connect! Re Dive (Episode 8)
Shironeko Project - Zero Chronicle (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 26, 2020)

Kitsuki Tantei Dokoro Episode 7
Fruits Basket S2 (2019) Episode 8
Princess Connect! Re: Dive Episode 8
Shironeko Project - Zero Chronicle Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2020)

*Today:*

Shachou, Battle no Jikan Desu! (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 27, 2020)

Brand New Animal Episode 6
The Idolm@ster: Side M Episodes 8-13 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (May 28, 2020)

Weathering With You (rewatch).mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 33)
Plunderer (Episode 20)
Tamayomi (Episode 9)
Tower of God (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 28, 2020)

Ahiru no Sora Episode 33


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 28, 2020)

The Mobile Suit Gundam Trilogy movies.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2020)

*Today:*

Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai deshou! (Episode 9)
Kakushigoto (TV) (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (May 29, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 1-22.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 29, 2020)

Kakushigoto Episode 9
Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai deshou! Episode 9


----------



## Sinoka (May 30, 2020)

Listeners - 9.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2020)

*Today:*

Sakura Wars the Animation (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 30, 2020)

Nami yo Kiitekure Episode 9


----------



## Divine Death (May 30, 2020)

*Revolutionary Girl Utena *- Episodes 32-35


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2020)

*Today:*

Hamefura (Episode 9)
Honzuki no Gekokujou S2 (Episode 9)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai S2 (Episode 8)
Major 2nd (TV) 2nd Season (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 31, 2020)

Arte Episode 9
Hamefura Episode 9
Kaguya-sama S2 Episode 8
Yesterday wo Utatte Episode 9
Honzuki no Gekokujou S2 Episode 9


----------



## Divine Death (May 31, 2020)

*Revolutionary Girl Utena *- Episodes 36-39 *(end)*


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 1, 2020)

Kami no Tou ep. 9
Listeners ep. 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2020)

*Today:*

Arte (Episode 9)
Gleipnir (Episode 9)
Tsugumomo S2 (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 1, 2020)

Gleipnir Episode 9
Shachou, Battle no Jikan desu! Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2020)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket S2 (2019) (Episode 9)
Princess Connect! Re Dive (Episode 9)
Shironeko Project - Zero Chronicle (Episode 9)


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 2, 2020)

This week : The first 20 episodes of Zeta Gundam.


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 3, 2020)

Violet Evergarden Gaiden: Eien to Jidou Shuki Ningyou


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2020)

*Today:*

Shachou, Battle no Jikan Desu! (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 3, 2020)

Kuroko no Basket S2 Episodes 1-8


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 3, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 27-28.youtube
Dragon's Heaven.mkv


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 4, 2020)

God Eater ep. 0 - 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2020)

*Today:
*
Ahiru no Sora (Episode 34)
Kami no Tou (Episode 10)
Plunderer (Episode 21)
Tamayomi (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 4, 2020)

Ahiru no Sora Episode 34


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 4, 2020)

*In/Spectre *- Episodes 7 and 8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 5, 2020)

God Eater ep. 6-11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2020)

*Today:*

Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai deshou! (Episode 10)
Kakushigoto (TV) (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 5, 2020)

Kakushigoto Episode 10
Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai deshou! Episode 10


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 6, 2020)

God Eater ep. 12-13
Kami no Tou ep. 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2020)

*Today:*

Shin Sakura Taisen the Animation (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 6, 2020)

Nami yo Kiitekure Episode 10


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 6, 2020)

Listeners - 10.mp4
Great Pretender - 3.mp4


----------



## Irene (Jun 6, 2020)

rewatching Kaichou wa Maid Sama - ep 1


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 7, 2020)

Listeners ep. 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2020)

*Today:*

Arte (Episode 10)
Hamefura (Episode 10)
Honzuki no Gekokujou S2 (Episode 10)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai S2 (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 7, 2020)

Arte Episode 10
Hamefura Episode 10
Kaguya-sama S2 Episode 9
Yesterday wo Utatte Episode 10
Honzuki no Gekokujou S2 Episode 10


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 7, 2020)

*In/Spectre *- Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2020)

*Today:*

Gleipnir (Episode 10)
Hatena Illusion (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Tsugumomo S2 (Episode 10)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jun 8, 2020)

*Today:*

Gleipnir (Episode 1)
Magi (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 8, 2020)

Gleipnir Episode 10
Hatena Illusion Episode 12 (Complete)
Shachou, Battle no Jikan desu! Episode 10


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 8, 2020)

*Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld *- Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2020)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket S2 (2019) (Episode 10)
Princess Connect! Re Dive (Episode 10)
Shironeko Project - Zero Chronicle (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 9, 2020)

Kitsuki Tanteidokoro Episode 9
Fruits Basket S2 (2019) Episode 10
Princess Connect! Re: Dive Episode 10
Shironeko Project - Zero Chronicle Episode 10


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 9, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 35-36.youtube
Yo-kai Watch Jam꞉ Yo-Kai Academy Y - 3.mp4
Fruits Basket (2019) - 35.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2020)

*Today:*

Shachou, Battle no Jikan Desu! (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 10, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 37-38.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 10, 2020)

Kuroko no Basket S2 Episodes 9-25 (Complete)


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 11, 2020)

Majo no Takkyuubin


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 35)
Plunderer (Episode 22)
Tamayomi (Episode 11)
Tower of God (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 11, 2020)

Ahiru no Sora Episode 35


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 12, 2020)

Shingetsutan Tsukihime ep. 1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2020)

*Today:*

Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai deshou! (Episode 11)
Kakushigoto (TV) (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 12, 2020)

Kakushigoto Episode 11
Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai deshou! Episode 11


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 13, 2020)

Shingetsutan Tsukihime ep. 4-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2020)

*Today:*

Shin Sakura Taisen the Animation (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 13, 2020)

Listeners - 11.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 13, 2020)

Nami yo Kiitekure Episode 11


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 13, 2020)

Listeners ep. 11
Shingetsutan Tsukihime ep. 6-12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2020)

*Today:*

Hamefura (Episode 11)
Honzuki no Gekokujou S2 (Episode 11)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai S2 (Episode 10)
Major 2nd S2 (Episode 6)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 14, 2020)

_Yesterday:
_
*Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld *- Episodes 6-8


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 14, 2020)

Arte Episode 11
Hamefura Episode 11
Kaguya-sama S2 Episode 10
Yesterday wo Utatte Episode 11
Honzuki no Gekokujou S2 Episode 11


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 14, 2020)

Great Pretender - 8.mp4


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 14, 2020)

Great Pretender ep. 1-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2020)

*Today:*

Arte (Episode 11)
Gleipnir (Episode 11)
Major 2nd S2 (Episode 7)
Tsugumomo S2 (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 15, 2020)

Gleipnir Episode 11
Brand New Animal Episode 7


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2020)

Mobile Suits Zeta Gundam
Complete Series
Last Week.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 15, 2020)

*Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld *- Episodes 9-12
*In/Spectre *- Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2020)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket 2nd Season (Episode 11)
Princess Connect! Re: Dive (Episode 11)
Shironeko Project: Zero Chronicle (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 16, 2020)

Fruits Basket S2 Episode 11
Kitsuki Tanteidokoro Episode 10
Princess Connect! Re: Dive Episode 11
Shironeko Project: Zero Chronicle Episode 11


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 16, 2020)

Yo-kai Watch Jam꞉ Yo-Kai Academy Y - 4.mp4
Fruits Basket (2019) - 36.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 16, 2020)

*My Hero Academia (S3) *- Episodes 39 and 40


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 17, 2020)

Great Pretender ep. 7-8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2020)

*Today:*

Nami yo Kiitekure (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 17, 2020)

Kuroko no Basket S3 Episodes 1-12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 36)
Plunderer (Episode 23)
Tamayomi (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Tower of God (Episode 12)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 18, 2020)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 1-3.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 18, 2020)

Ahiru no Sora Episode 36


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 18, 2020)

*My Hero Academia (S3) *- Episodes 41 and 42


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 18, 2020)

Great Pretender ep. 9-10


----------



## Djomla (Jun 18, 2020)

One Piece, ep 162.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2020)

*Today:*

Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai deshou! (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Kakushigoto (TV) (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 19, 2020)

Kakushigoto Episode 12 (Complete)
Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai deshou! Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 19, 2020)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 4-6.mp4
Atashin'chi - 47-48.youtube
Great Pretender - 12-13.mp4


----------



## Yamato (Jun 20, 2020)

Fire Force. I think 7-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2020)

*Today:*

Sakura Wars the Animation (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 20, 2020)

Nami yo Kiitekure Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 20, 2020)

Great Pretender - 14.mp4
Listeners - 12 (END).mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2020)

*Today:*

Honzuki no Gekokujou S2 (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai? S2 (Episode 11)
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika Nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shiteshimatta... (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 21, 2020)

Arte Episode 12 (Complete)
Kaguya-sama S2 Episode 11
Hamefura Episode 12 (Complete)
Yesterday wo Utatte Episode 12 (Complete)
Honzuki no Gekokujou S2 Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 21, 2020)

A Whisker Away.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 21, 2020)

*My Hero Academia (S3) *- Episodes 43-46


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 21, 2020)

Great Pretender ep. 11-14
Listeners ep. 12
Kami no Tou ep. 12
Dorohedoro OVA


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2020)

*Today:*

Arte (Episode 12) *[/Complete] *
Gleipnir (Episode 12)
Tsugumomo S2 (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 22, 2020)

Gleipnir Episode 12 
Shachou, Battle no Jikan desu! Episode 11


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 22, 2020)

*My Hero Academia (S3) *- Episodes 47 and 48


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2020)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket 2nd Season (Episode 12)
Princess Connect! Re: Dive (Episode 12)
Shironeko Project: Zero Chronicle (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 23, 2020)

Fruits Basket S2 Episode 12
Kitsuki Tanteidokoro Episode 11
Princess Connect! Re: Dive Episode 12
Shironeko Project - Zero Chronicle Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Dec0de (Jun 23, 2020)

My Next Life as a Villainess Episode 12
Kaguya Sama Love is War S2 Episode 11
Tsugumomo S2 episode 12
Violet Evergarden Episode 12 (complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 23, 2020)

Yo-kai Watch Jam꞉ Yo-Kai Academy Y - 5.mp4
Fruits Basket (2019) - 37.mp4


----------



## Yamato (Jun 24, 2020)

Fire Force 22-24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2020)

*Today:*

Shachou, Battle no Jikan Desu! (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 24, 2020)

Brand New Animal Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2020)

*Today:*

Kami no Tou (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Plunderer (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 25, 2020)

Lupin III꞉ The First (Movie).mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 25, 2020)

Kuroko no Basket S3 Episodes 13-25 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 25, 2020)

*My Hero Academia (S3) *- Episodes 49 and 50


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 26, 2020)

Kami no Tou ep. 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2020)

*Today:*

Nami yo Kiitekure (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 26, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 5
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 23


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 26, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 53-54.youtube
Atashin'chi Special Episode: Mother's Onsen Trip.youtube


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2020)

*Today:*

Nami yo Kiitekure (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 27, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 6
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 24


----------



## Fang (Jun 27, 2020)

Saint Seiya: Legend of Sanctuary movie

Then working on my backlog for Strike the Blood (Season 3) and then rewatching Code Geass R2/season 2


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 27, 2020)

_Re-watch:
_
*Soul Eater *- Episodes 5-8


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 28, 2020)

Memories


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2020)

*Today:*

Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai S2 (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Nami yo Kiitekure (Episode 5-6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 28, 2020)

Kaguya-sama S2 Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 28, 2020)

*In/Spectre *- Episodes 11 and 12 *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2020)

*Today:*

Gleipnir (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 29, 2020)

Gleipnir Episode 13 (Complete)
Shachou, Battle no Jikan desu! Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 29, 2020)

Digimon Adventure 2020 ep. 4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 30, 2020)

Fruits Basket (2019) S2 Episode 13
Kitsuki Tanteidokoro Episode 12 (Complete)
Princess Connect! Re: Dive Episode 13 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 30, 2020)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 38.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2020)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket 2nd Season (Episode 13)
Princess Connect! Re: Dive (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2020)

*Today:*

Shachou, Battle no Jikan Desu! (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 1, 2020)

Brand New Animal Episodes 9-12 (Complete)


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 2, 2020)

Persona 3 The Movie 1: Spring of Birth


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 37)
Nami yo Kiitekure (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 2, 2020)

Ahiru no Sora Episode 37


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 2, 2020)

Horus: Prince of the Sun.mp4


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 2, 2020)

Persona 3 The Movie: #2 Midsummer Knight's Dream


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2020)

*Today:*

Nami yo Kiitekure (Episode 8)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 3, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 59-60.youtube
Atashin'chi Special Episode: Mother Bites Her Tongue.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 3, 2020)

Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 25


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 4, 2020)

Persona 3 The Movie #3: Falling Down


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2020)

*Today:*

Dokyuu Hentai HxEros (Episode 1)
Enen no Shouboutai S2 (Episode 1)
Nami yo Kiitekure (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 4, 2020)

Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 26


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 4, 2020)

*Lupin the 3rd: Goodbye Partner (film)*


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 4, 2020)

Persona 3 The Movie #4: Winter of Rebirth


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2020)

*Today:*

Lapis ReLiGHTs (Episode 1)
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha (Episode 1)
Monster Musume no Oishasan (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 5, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episodes 7-8


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 5, 2020)

_Re-watch:
_
*Soul Eater *- Episodes 9-12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2020)

*Today:*

Nami yo Kiitekure (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 6, 2020)

Lapis Re: LiGHTs Episode 1
Enen no Shoubutai S2 Episode 1
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 5
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha Episode 1
Monster Musume no Oisha-san Episode 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 6, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 61-62.youtube
Boruto - 155.mp4
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 9.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 6, 2020)

*Kimagure Orange Road (OVA’s) *- Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2020)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket S2 (2019) (Episode 14)
The God of High School (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 7, 2020)

Hachimitsu to Clover Episodes 1-24 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 7, 2020)

Yo-kai Watch Jam꞉ Yo-Kai Academy Y - 7.mp4
Fruits Basket (2019) - 39.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2020)

*Today:*

Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho 2nd Season (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 8, 2020)

Hachimitsu to Clover II Episodes 1-12 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 8, 2020)

Atashin'chi 63-64.youtube


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 38)
Deca-Dence (Episode 1)
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 9, 2020)

Re:Zero S2 Episode 1
Deca-Dence Episode 1
Ahiru no Sora Episode 38


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 9, 2020)

*Kimagure Orange Road (OVA’s) *- Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2020)

*Today:*

Gundam Build Divers Re:Rise 2nd Season (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 10, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 9


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 10, 2020)

*Kimagure Orange Road (OVA’s) *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2020)

*Today:*

Dokyuu Hentai HxEros (Episode 2)
Enen no Shouboutai S2 (Episode 2)
Kanojo, Okarishimasu (Episode 1)
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan (Episode 1)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Episode 1)
Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Come wa Machigatteiru S3 (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 11, 2020)

Japan Sinks꞉ 2020 - 3-5.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 11, 2020)

OreGairu S3 Episode 1
Kanojo, Okarishimasu Episode 1
Dokyuu Hentai HxEros Episode 1
Enen no Shouboutai S2 Episode 2
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Episode 1
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2020)

*Today:*

Lapis ReLiGHTs (Episode 2)
Major 2nd (TV) 2nd Season (Episode 8)
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha (Episode 2)
Sword Art Online - Alicization - War of Underworld (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 12, 2020)

Lapis ReLiGHTs Episode 2
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha Episode 2
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld S2 Episode 1


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 12, 2020)

*A Certain Scientific Railgun T *- Episodes 5-8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2020)

*Today:*

Nami yo Kiitekure (Episode 11-12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 13, 2020)

Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 6


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 13, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 67-68.youtube
Boruto - 156.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2020)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket S2 (2019) (Episode 15)
The God of High School (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 14, 2020)

Fruits Basket S2 (2019) Episodes 14-15


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 14, 2020)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 40.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 14, 2020)

*Kimagure Orange Road (OVA’s) *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2020)

*Today:*

Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho 2nd Season (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 15, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 10


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 15, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 69-70.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 15, 2020)

*Kimagure Orange Road (OVA’s) *- Episodes 7 and 8 *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 39)
Deca-Dence (Episode 2)
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 16, 2020)

Re:Zero S2 Episode 2
Deca-Dence Episode 2
Ahiru no Sora Episode 39


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 16, 2020)

Yo-kai Watch Jam꞉ Yo-Kai Academy Y - 8.mp4
Deca-Dence - 2.mp4
Gundam Build Divers Re:RISE - 20.livestream


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 17, 2020)

Koi to Producer: Evol x Love Episode 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 17, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 71-72.youtube
Atashin'chi Special Episode: The Tachibanas In Primitive Times.youtube


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2020)

*Today:*

Gundam Build Divers Re:Rise 2nd Season (Episode 7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2020)

*Today:*

Dokyuu Hentai HxEros (Episode 3)
Enen no Shouboutai S2 (Episode 3)
Kanojo, Okarishimasu (Episode 2)
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan (Episode 2)
Shokugeki no Soma S5 (Episode 3)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Episode 2)
Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. S3 (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 18, 2020)

KanoKari Episode 2
OreGairu Episode 2
Dokyuu Hentai HxEros Episode 2
Enen no Shouboutai S2 Episode 3
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2020)

*Today:*

Lapis ReLiGHTs (Episode 3)
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha (Episode 3)
Major 2nd S2 (Episode 9)
Sword Art Online - Alicization - War of Underworld (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 19, 2020)

Lapis ReLiGHTs Episode 3
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha Episode 3
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld Episode 2


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 19, 2020)

*A Certain Scientific Railgun T *- Episodes 9-13


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 20, 2020)

Sword Art Online - Alicization - War of Underworld ep. 2
Digimon Adventure 2020 ep. 7
Deca-Dence ep. 1-2


----------



## Yamato (Jul 20, 2020)

Isekai Izakaya ep 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2020)

*Today:*

Monster Musume no Oishasan (Episode 2)
Yesterday wo Utatte (Episode 1-3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 20, 2020)

Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 7
Monster Musume no Oishasan Episode 2


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 20, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 73-74.youtube
Boruto - 157.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 20, 2020)

*My Hero Academia (S3) *- Episodes 51 and 52


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 21, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 11


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 21, 2020)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 41.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2020)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket 2nd Season (Episode 16)
The God of High School (Episode 3)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 21, 2020)

*Kimagure Orange Road: I Want To Return To That Day (film) 
Tower of God *- Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 21, 2020)

Re:Zero S1 ep 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2020)

*Today:*

Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho 2nd Season (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 22, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 75-76.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 22, 2020)

Great Pretender Episode 1


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 22, 2020)

*Tower of God *- Episode 3
*My Hero Academia (S3) *- Episodes 53 and 54


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 39)
Deca-Dence (Episode 3)
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 23, 2020)

Re: Zero S2 Episode 3
Deca-Dence Episode 3
Ahiru no Sora Episode 40
Koi to Producer: Evol x Love Episode 2


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 24, 2020)

Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho S2 ep. 3
Deca-Dence ep. 3
The God of High School ep. 3
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu S2 ep. 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2020)

*Today:*

Gundam Build Divers Re:Rise 2nd Season (Episode 8)
Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Come wa Machigatteiru Kan (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 24, 2020)

Great Pretender Episode 2
Dokyuu Hentai HxEros Episode 3
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan Episode 2


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 24, 2020)

*My Hero Academia (S3) *- Episodes 55 and 56


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2020)

*Today:*

Dokyuu Hentai HxEros (Episode 4)
Enen no Shouboutai S2 (Episode 4)
Kanojo, Okarishimasu (Episode 3)
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan (Episode 3)
Shokugeki no Soma S5 (Episode 4)
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 16)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 25, 2020)

OreGairu Episode 3
KanoKari Episode 3
Great Pretender Episode 3
Appare-Ranman! Episode 4
Enen no Shouboutai S2 Episode 4
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Episode 3


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 25, 2020)

*My Hero Academia (S3) *- Episodes 57-63 *(S3 end)
Tower of God *- Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2020)

*Today:*

Lapis ReLiGHTs (Episode 4)
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha: Shijou Saikyou no Maou no Shiso, Tensei shite Shison-tachi no Gakkou e (Episode 4)
Major 2nd (TV) 2nd Season (Episode 10)
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld 2nd Season (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 26, 2020)

Lapis ReLiGHTs Episode 4
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha Episode 4
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld S2 Episode 3


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 26, 2020)

*Tower of God *- Episode 5
*Love Live! Sunshine!! - The School Idol Movie: Over The Rainbow (film)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2020)

*Today:*

Monster Musume no Oisha-san (Episode 3)
Yesterday wo Utatte (Episode 4-5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 27, 2020)

Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 8
Monster Musume no Oisha-san Episode 3


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 27, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 77-78.youtube
Boruto - 158.mp4


----------



## blueice12 (Jul 27, 2020)

The Third: The Girl With The Blue Eyes


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 27, 2020)

*Tower of God *- Episode 6

_Re-Watch:_
*Soul Eater *- Episodes 13 and 14


----------



## Alita (Jul 27, 2020)

I watched the last 4 episodes of Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken! today. A pretty good anime imo.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2020)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket 2nd Season (Episode 17)
The God of High School (Episode 4)


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Jul 28, 2020)

Black Clover ep 133-136 , it was trash except for maid secre.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 28, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 12


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 28, 2020)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 42.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 28, 2020)

_Re-Watch:
_
*Soul Eater *- Episodes 15 and 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2020)

*Today:*

Houkago Teibou Nisshi (Episode 4)
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho 2nd Season (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 29, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 79-80.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 29, 2020)

Great Pretender Episode 4


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 29, 2020)

_Re-watch:
_
*Soul Eater *- Episodes 17 and 18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 40)
Deca-Dence (Episode 4)
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 30, 2020)

Gundam Build Divers Re:RISE - 22.livestream


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 30, 2020)

Re:Zero S2 Episode 4
Deca-Dence Episode 4
Ahiru no Sora Episode 41


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 30, 2020)

_Re-watch:
_
*Soul Eater *- Episodes 19 and 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2020)

*Today:*

Gundam Build Divers Re:Rise 2nd Season (Episode 9)
Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Come wa Machigatteiru S3 (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 31, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 81-82.youtube
Atashin'chi Special Episode: Red Rose of Passion to the Rescue!.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 31, 2020)

OreGairu S3 Episode 4
Fugou Keiji - Balance: Unlimited Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2020)

*Today:*

Enen no Shouboutai: Ni no Shou (Episode 5)
Kanojo, Okarishimasu (Episode 4)
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan (Episode 4)
Shokugeki no Souma S5 (Episode 5)
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 17)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 1, 2020)

KanoKari Episode 4
Appare-Ranman! Episode 5
Dokyuu Hentai HxEros Episode 4
Enen no Shouboutai S2 Episode 5
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Episode 4
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan Episode 3


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 1, 2020)

Deca-Dence - 4.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 1, 2020)

_Re-watch:
_
*Soul Eater *- Episodes 21-26


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 2, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia: Heroes Rising


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2020)

*Today:*

Dokyuu Hentai HxEros (Episode 5)
Lapis ReLiGHTs (Episode 5)
Major 2nd (TV) 2nd Season (Episode 11)
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha: Shijou Saikyou no Maou no Shiso, Tensei shite Shison-tachi no Gakkou e (Episode 5)
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld 2nd Season (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 2, 2020)

Lapis ReLiGHTs Episode 5
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha Episode 5
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld S2 Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2020)

*Today:*

Monster Musume no Oishasan (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 3, 2020)

Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 9
Monster Musume no Oishasan Episode 4


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 3, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 83-84.youtube
Boruto - 159.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2020)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket S2 (2019) (Episode 18)
Strike the Blood III (Episode 7-10) *[/Complete]*
The God of High School (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 4, 2020)

Fruits Basket S2 (2019) Episode 16


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 4, 2020)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 43.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2020)

*Today:*

Houkago Teibou Nisshi (Episode 5)
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho 2nd Season (Episode 5)
Strike the Blood IV (Episode 1-2)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 5, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 85-86.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 5, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 13
Fruits Basket S2 (2019) Episodes 17-18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 42)
Deca-Dence (Episode 5)
Goblin Slayer: Goblin's Crown *[/Complete]*
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 6, 2020)

Re:Zero S2 Episode 5
Deca-Dence Episode 5
Ahiru no Sora Episode 42


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 6, 2020)

Deca-Dence - 5.mp4
Gundam Build Divers Re:RISE - 23.livestream


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 6, 2020)

*My Hero Academia (S4) *- Episodes 64-67


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 7, 2020)

Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho S2 ep. 5
Digimon Adventure 2020 ep. 9
The God of High School ep. 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2020)

*Today:*

Gundam Build Divers Re:Rise 2nd Season (Episode 10)
Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru S3 (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 7, 2020)

OreGairu S3 Episode 5
Koi to Producer: EVOLxLOVE 5 
Fugou Keiji - Balance: Unlimited Episode 4


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 7, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 87-88.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 7, 2020)

*My Hero Academia (S4) *- Episodes 68-71
*Fate/stay night: Heaven’s Feel - II. Lost Butterfly (film)*


----------



## Akira1993 (Aug 8, 2020)

Divine Death said:


> *Fate/stay night: Heaven’s Feel - IIl. Lost Butterfly (film)*


Where? If you have a link where I can watch it for free, then please share it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2020)

*Today:*

Dokyuu Hentai HxEros (Epiosde 6)
Enen no Shouboutai S2 (Episode 6)
Kanojo, Okarishimasu (Episode 5)
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan (Episode 5)
Shokugeki no Souma S5 (Episode 6)
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 18)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 8, 2020)

KanoKari Episode 5
Appare-Ranman! Episode 6
Dokyuu Hentai HxEros Episode 5
Enen no Shouboutai S2 Episode 6
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Episode 5
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan Episode 4


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 8, 2020)

*My Hero Academia (S4) *- Episodes 72-77
*Children Who Chase Lost Voices (film)*


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 9, 2020)

Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu S2 ep. 5
Deca-Dence ep. 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2020)

*Today:*

Lapis ReLiGHTs (Episode 6)
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha (Episode 6)
Major 2nd (TV) 2nd Season (Episode 12)
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld 2nd Season (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 9, 2020)

Lapis ReLiGHTs Episode 6
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha Episode 6
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld S2 Episode 5


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 9, 2020)

A Silent Voice.mp4


----------



## hevoro (Aug 9, 2020)

I watched attack on titan with my friend, the 3 whole seasons and I swear it's amazing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2020)

*Today:*

Monster Musume no Oisha-san (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 10, 2020)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 10.mp4
Boruto - 160.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 10, 2020)

Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 10
Monster Musume no Oisha-san Episode 5


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 11, 2020)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 44.mp4


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 11, 2020)

Guyver


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2020)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket S2 (2019) (Episode 19)
The God of High School (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 11, 2020)

Fruits Basket (2019) S2 Episode 19


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 11, 2020)

_Re-watch:
_
*Soul Eater *- Episodes 27 and 28


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2020)

*Today:*

Houkago Teibou Nisshi (Episode 6)
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho 2nd Season (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 12, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 14


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 12, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 89-90.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 12, 2020)

_Re-watch:
_
*Soul Eater *- Episodes 29 and 30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 43)
Deca-Dence (Episode 6)
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 13, 2020)

Re:Zero S2 Episode 6
Deca-Dence Episode 6
Ahiru no Sora Episode 43


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 13, 2020)

Re:Zero- Latest


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 13, 2020)

Deca-Dence - 6.mp4
Gundam Build Divers Re:RISE - 24.livestream


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 13, 2020)

_Re-watch:
_
*Soul Eater *- Episodes 31 and 32


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2020)

*Today:*

Gundam Build Divers Re:Rise 2nd Season (Episode 11)
Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru S3 (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 14, 2020)

OreGairu S3 Episode 6
Fugou Keiji: Balance - Unlimited Episode 5


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 14, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 91-92.youtube
Atashin'chi Special Episode: Special Reveal! The Definitive Mother Collection!.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 14, 2020)

_Re-watch:
_
*Soul Eater *- Episodes 33 and 34


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2020)

*Today:
*
Dokyuu Hentai HxEros (Episode 7)
Enen no Shouboutai S2 (Episode 7)
Kanojo, Okarishimasu (Episode 6)
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan (Episode 6)
Shokugeki no Soma S5 (Episode 7)
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 19)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 15, 2020)

KanoKari Episode 6
Appare-Ranman Episode 7
Dokyuu Hentai HxEros Episode 6
Enen no Shouboutai S2 Episode 7
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Episode 6
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan Episode 5


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 15, 2020)

Hello World.mp4


----------



## Akira1993 (Aug 15, 2020)

Kissmanga and Kissanime are down for good.


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 15, 2020)

_Re-watch:
_
*Soul Eater *- Episodes 35-38


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2020)

*Today:*

Lapis ReLiGHTs (Episode 7)
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha (Episode 7)
Major 2nd (TV) 2nd Season (Episode 13)
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld 2nd Season (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 16, 2020)

Lapis ReLiGHTs Episode 7
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha Episode 7
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld S2 Episode 6


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 16, 2020)

_Re-watch:_

*Soul Eater *- Episodes 39-42


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2020)

*Today:
*
Monster Musume no Oishasan (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 17, 2020)

Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 11
Monster Musume no Oishasan Episode 6


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 17, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 93-94.youtube
Boruto - 161.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 17, 2020)

_Re-watch:
_
*Soul Eater *- Episodes 43-45


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2020)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket 2nd Season (Episode 20)
The God of High School (Episode 7)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 18, 2020)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 45.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 18, 2020)

Great Pretender Episode 5


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 18, 2020)

_Re-watch:
_
*Soul Eater *- Episodes 46 and 47


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2020)

*Today:*

Houkago Teibou Nisshi (Episode 7)
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho 2nd Season (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 19, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 15


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 19, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 95-96.youtube
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 11.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 19, 2020)

_Re-watch:
_
*Soul Eater *- Episodes 48-51 *(end)*


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 20, 2020)

Re:Zero s2 ep 32
Gintama ep 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 44)
Deca-Dence (Episode 7)
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 20, 2020)

Re:Zero S2 Episode 7
Deca-Dence Episode 7
Ahiru no Sora Episode 44
Koi to Producer: EVOL x LOVE Episode 6


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 20, 2020)

Deca-Dence - 7.mp4
Gundam Build Divers Re:RISE - 25.livestream
Maze☆The Mega-Burst Space - 1-3.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2020)

*Today:*

Gundam Build Divers Re:Rise 2nd Season (Episode 12)
Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Come wa Machigatteiru S3 (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 21, 2020)

OreGairu S3 Episode 7
Fugou Keiji - Balance: UNLIMITED Episode 6


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 21, 2020)

GaoGaiGar


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 22, 2020)

Maze☆The Mega-Burst Space - 7-9.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2020)

*Today:*

Enen no Shouboutai S2 (Episode 8)
Kanojo, Okarishimasu (Episode 7)
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan (Episode 7)
Shokugeki no Soma S5 (Episode 8)
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 20)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 22, 2020)

KanoKari Episode 7
Appare-Ranman! Episode 8
Dokyuu Hentai HxEros Episode 7
Enen no Shouboutai S2 Episode 8
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Episode 7
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan Episode 6


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 22, 2020)

*My Hero Academia (s4) *- Episode 78


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 23, 2020)

Maze☆The Mega-Burst Space - 10-12.mp4
EDIT
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 12.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2020)

*Today:*

Lapis ReLiGHTs (Episode 8)
Major 2nd S2 (Episode 14)
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha (Episode 8)
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld 2nd Season (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 23, 2020)

Lapis ReLiGHTs Episode 8
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha Episode 8
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld S2 Episode 7


----------



## Alita (Aug 24, 2020)

Pokemon (2019) Episode 34


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2020)

*Today:
*
Monster Musume no Oishasan (Episode 7)
Yesterday wo Utatte (Episode 6-7)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 24, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 99-100.youtube
Boruto - 162.mp4
Maze☆The Mega-Burst Space - 13-15.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 24, 2020)

Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2020)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket 2nd Season (Episode 21)
The God of High School (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 25, 2020)

Fruits Basket (2019) S2 Episodes 20-21


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 25, 2020)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 46.mp4
Maze☆The Mega-Burst Space - 16-18.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 25, 2020)

*My Hero Academia (s4) *- Episodes 79 and 80


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2020)

*Today:*

Houkago Teibou Nisshi (Episode 8)
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho 2nd Season (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 26, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 16
Monster Musume no Oisha-san Episode 7


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 26, 2020)

*My Hero Academia (s4) *- Episodes 81 and 82


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 45)
Deca-Dence (Episode 8)
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season (Episode 8)


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 27, 2020)

Gintama ep 25 
Re:zero latest


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 27, 2020)

Re:Zero S2 Episode 8
Deca-Dence Episode 8
Ahiru no Sora Episode 45


----------



## Junta1987 (Aug 27, 2020)

Dororo (2019) episodes 1 to 24. 

amazing anime


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 27, 2020)

*My Hero Academia (s4) *- Episodes 83 and 84


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2020)

*Today:*

Gundam Build Divers Re:Rise 2nd Season (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. S3 (Episode 8)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 28, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 103-104.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 28, 2020)

OreGairu S3 Episode 8
Fugou Keiji: Balance - UNLIMITED Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2020)

*Today:*

Dokyuu Hentai HxEros (Episode 8)
Enen no Shouboutai S2 (Episode 9)
Kanojo, Okarishimasu (Episode 8)
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan (Episode 8)
Shokugeki no Soma S5 (Episode 9)
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 21)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 29, 2020)

KanoKari Episode 8
Appare-Ranman! Episode 9
Enen no Shouboutai S2 Episode 9
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Episode 8
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan Episode 7


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 29, 2020)

*My Hero Academia (s4) *- Episodes 85-88 *(s4 end)
*
Finally caught up.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 30, 2020)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 13.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2020)

*Today:*

Lapis Re:LiGHTs (Episode 9)
Major 2nd (TV) 2nd Season (Episode 15)
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha: Shijou Saikyou no Maou no Shiso, Tensei shite Shison-tachi no Gakkou e (Episode 9)
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld 2nd Season (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 30, 2020)

Lapis Re:LiGHTs Episode 9
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha Episode 9
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld S2 Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2020)

*Today:*

Healin' Good Precure (Episode 1)
Monster Musume no Oishasan (Epiosde 8)
Yesterday wo Utatte (Episode 8-9)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 31, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 105-106.youtube
Boruto - 163.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 31, 2020)

Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 13
Monster Musume no Oishasan Episode 8


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 31, 2020)

*Tower of God *- Episode 7


----------



## Yamato (Sep 1, 2020)

Fire Force Season 2 eps 4-7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2020)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket 2nd Season (Episode 22)
Healin' Good Precure (Episode 2)
The God of High School (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 1, 2020)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 47.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2020)

Fruits Basket (2019) S2 Episode 22


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 1, 2020)

*Tower of God *- Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2020)

*Today:*

Houkago Teibou Nisshi (Episode 9)
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho 2nd Season (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 2, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 107-108.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 2, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 17
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 26


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 2, 2020)

*Tower of God *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 46)
Deca-Dence (Episode 9)
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 3, 2020)

Deca-Dence - 9.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 3, 2020)

Re:Zero S2 Episode 9
Deca-Dence Episode 9
Ahiru no Sora Episode 46


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 3, 2020)

Re:Zero S2 episode 9 ( one of the best ep in the series)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 3, 2020)

*Tower of God *- Episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2020)

*Today:*

Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Come wa Machigatteiru S3 (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 4, 2020)

OreGairu S3 Episode 9
Fugou Keiji: Balance - UNLIMITED Episode 8


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 4, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 109-110.youtube


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2020)

*Today:*

Dokyuu Hentai HxEros (Episode 9)
Enen no Shouboutai S2 (Episode 10)
Kanojo, Okarishimasu (Episode 9)
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan (Episode 9)
Shokugeki no Soma S5 (Episode 10)
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 22)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 5, 2020)

KanoKari Episode 9
Appare-Ranman Episode 10
Dokyuu Hentai HxEros Episode 8
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Episode 9
Enen no Shouboutai S2 Episode 10
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2020)

*Today:*

Lapis ReLiGHTs (Episode 10)
Major 2nd S2 (Episode 16)
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha (Episode 10)
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld 2nd Season (Episode 9)


----------



## Djomla (Sep 6, 2020)

Mulan 2020.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 6, 2020)

Lapis ReLiGHTs Episode 10
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha Episode 10
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld S2 Episode 9


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 6, 2020)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 14.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2020)

*Today:*

Monster Musume no Oishasan (Episode 9)
Ore wo Suki nano wa Omae dake ka yo: Oretachi no Game Set *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 7, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 111-112.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 7, 2020)

Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 14
Monster Musume no Oishasan Episode 9
Ore wo Suki nano wa Omae dake ka yo: Oretachi no Game Set (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 7, 2020)

*Tower of God *- Episodes 12 and 13 *(end?)
Nadia: The Secret of Blue Water *- Episodes 1 and 2

_Re-watch:
_
*Death Note *- Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2020)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket 2nd Season (Episode 23)
The God of High School (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 8, 2020)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 48.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 8, 2020)

Fruits Basket (2019) S2 Episode 23


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 8, 2020)

*Cyborg 009: The Cyborg Solider *- Episodes 1 and 2
*The World God Only Knows *- Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2020)

*Today:*

Houkago Teibou Nisshi (Episode 10)
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho 2nd Season (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 9, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 19


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 9, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 113-114.youtube
Boruto - 164.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 9, 2020)

*Nadia: The Secret of Blue Water *- Episodes 3 and 4

_Re-watch:
_
*Death Note *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 47)
Deca-Dence (Episode 10)
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 10, 2020)

Re:Zero S2 Episode 10
Deca-Dence Episode 10
Ahiru no Sora Episode 47
Koi to Producer: EVOL x LOVE Episode 9


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 10, 2020)

Deca-Dence - 10.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2020)

*Today:*

Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru. S3 (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 11, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 115-116.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2020)

OreGairu S3 Episode 10
Fugou Keiji: Balance - Unlimited Episode 9


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 11, 2020)

*Cyborg 009: The Cyborg Solider *- Episodes 3 and 4
*The World God Only Knows *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2020)

*Today:*

Dokyuu Hentai HxEros (Episode 10)
Enen no Shouboutai S2 (Episode 11)
Kanojo, Okarishimasu (Episode 10)
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan (Episode 10)
Shokugeki no Souma S5 (Episode 11)
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 23)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2020)

KanoKari Episode 10
Appare-Ranman! Episode 10
Dokyuu Hentai HxEros Episode 9
Enen no Shouboutai S2 Episode 11
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Episode 10
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2020)

*Today:*

Lapis Re:LiGHTs (Episode 11)
Major 2nd (TV) 2nd Season (Episode 17)
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha: Shijou Saikyou no Maou no Shiso, Tensei shite Shison-tachi no Gakkou e (Episode 11)
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld 2nd Season (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 13, 2020)

Lapis Re:LiGHTs Episode 11
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha Episode 11
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld S2 Episode 10


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 13, 2020)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 15.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2020)

*Today:*

Monster Musume no Oishasan (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 14, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 117-118.youtube
Boruto - 165.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 14, 2020)

Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 15
Monster Musume no Oishasan Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2020)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket 2nd Season (Episode 24)
The God of High School (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 15, 2020)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 49.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 15, 2020)

Fruits Basket (2019) S2 Episode 24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2020)

*Today:*

Houkago Teibou Nisshi (Episode 11)
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho 2nd Season (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 16, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 20
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 27


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 16, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 119-120.youtube
Ringing Bell.mkv


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 48)
Deca-Dence (Episode 11)
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 17, 2020)

Re:Zero S2 Episode 11
Deca-Dence Episode 11
Ahiru no Sora Episode 48
Koi to Producer: EVOL x LOVE Episode 10


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 17, 2020)

Deca-Dence - 11.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2020)

*Today:*

Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru S3 (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 18, 2020)

OreGairu S3 Episode 11
Fugou Keiji - Balance: UNLIMITED Episode 10


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 18, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 121-122.youtube


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2020)

*Today:*

Dokyuu Hentai HxEros (Episode 11)
Enen no Shouboutai S2 (Episode 12)
Kanojo, Okarishimasu (Episode 11)
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan (Episode 11)
Shokugeki no Soma S5 (Episode 12)
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 24)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 19, 2020)

KanoKari Episode 11
Appare-Ranman! Episode 12
Dokyuu Hentai HxEros Episode 10
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Episode 11
Enen no Shouboutai S2 Episode 12
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan Episode 10


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 20, 2020)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 16.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2020)

*Today:
*
Lapis Re:LiGHTs (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Major 2nd (TV) 2nd Season (Episode 18)
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha: Shijou Saikyou no Maou no Shiso, Tensei shite Shison-tachi no Gakkou e (Episode 12)
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld 2nd Season (Episode 11) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 20, 2020)

Lapis Re:LiGHTs Episode 12 (Complete)
Mau Gakuin no Futekigousha Episode 12
Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld S2 Episode 11 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2020)

*Today:*

Monster Musume no Oishasan (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 21, 2020)

Boruto - 166.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 21, 2020)

Toki wo Kakeru Shoujo
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 16
Monster Musume no Oishasan Episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2020)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket 2nd Season (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*
The God of High School (Episode 12)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 22, 2020)

Sakasama no Patema
Fruits Basket (2019) S2 Episode 25 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 22, 2020)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 50 (end of season 2).mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2020)

*Today:
*
Houkago Teibou Nisshi (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Muhyo to Rouji no Mahouritsu Soudan Jimusho 2nd Season (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 23, 2020)

Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei Episodes 1-9


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 23, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 123-124.youtube
Great Pretender - 15-16.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2020)

Today:

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 49)
Deca-Dence (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season (Episode 12)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 24, 2020)

Re:Zero S2 Episode 12
Ahiru no Sora Episode 49
Deca-Dence Episode 12 (Complete)
Koi to Producer: EVOL x LOVE Episode 11


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 24, 2020)

Great Pretender - 17-18.mp4
Deca-Dence - 12 (end).mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2020)

*Today:*

Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru S3 (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 25, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 125-126.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 25, 2020)

OreGairu S3 Episode 12 (Complete)
Fugou Keiji: Balance - UNLIMITED Episode 11 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2020)

*Today:*

Dokyuu Hentai HxEros (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Enen no Shouboutai: Ni no Shou (Episode 13)
Kanojo, Okarishimasu (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Shokugeki no Soma S5 (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun T (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 26, 2020)

KanoKari Episode 12 (Complete)
Dokyuu Hentai HxEros Episode 11
Enen no Shouboutai S2 Episode 13
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan Episode 11
Appare-Ranman! Episode 13 (Complete)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 26, 2020)

Yo-kai Watch Jam꞉ Yo-Kai Academy Y - 9.mp4
Great Pretender - 19-23 (end).mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 26, 2020)

*Re:ZERO -Starting Life in Another World- (S2) *- Episode 26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2020)

*Today:*

Major 2nd S2 (Episode 19)
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 27, 2020)

Dokyuu Hentai HxEros Episode 12 (Complete)
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan Episode 12 (Complete)
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha Episode 13 (Complete)


----------



## Eros (Sep 27, 2020)

I have been binge watching the Misfit of Demon King Academy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2020)

*Today:*

Monster Musume no Oishasan (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 28, 2020)

Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 17
Monster Musume no Oishasan Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 28, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 127-128.youtube
Boruto - 167.mp4


----------



## Eros (Sep 28, 2020)

The latest ep of my show, Fire Force!


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 28, 2020)

*Cyborg 009: The Cyborg Solider *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 29, 2020)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 17.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2020)

*Today:*

The God of High School (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 29, 2020)

Made in Abyss: Fukaki Tamashii no Reimei
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei Episodes 10-18


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 29, 2020)

*The World God Only Knows *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2020)

*Today:*

Healin' Good♡Precure (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 30, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 129-130.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 30, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 21
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei Episodes 19-26 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 30, 2020)

*Cyborg 009: The Cyborg Solider *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2020)

*Today:*

Ahiru no Sora (Episode 50) *[/Complete]*
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 1, 2020)

Re:Zero S2 Episode 13 (Complete)
Ahiru no Sora Episode 50 (Complete)
Koi to Producer: EVOLxLOVE Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Eros (Oct 1, 2020)

I am watching Boruto 162 right now.


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 1, 2020)

*The World God Only Knows *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2020)

*Today:*

Assault Lily Bouquet (Episode 1)
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni (2020) (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 2, 2020)

Assault Lily Bouquet Episode 1


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 2, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 131-132.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 2, 2020)

*Cyborg 009: The Cyborg Solider *- Episodes 9 and 10
*The World God Only Knows *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2020)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru (Episode 1)
DanMachi S3 (Episode 1)
Enen no Shouboutai: Ni no Shou (Episode 14)
Jujutsu Kaisen (TV) (Episode 1)
Rail Romanesque (Episode 1) *[/Dropped]*
Tonikaku Kawaii (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 3, 2020)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 1.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 3, 2020)

Dan Machi S3 Episode 1
Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 1
Tonikaku Kawaii Episode 1
Haikyuu!! S4 P2 Episode 1
Majo no Tabitabi Episode 1
Rail Romanesque Episode 1
Enen no Shouboutai S2 Episode 14
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 1
100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru Episode 1
Hypnosis Mic: Division Rap Battle - Rhyme Anima Episode 1


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 3, 2020)

*A Certain Scientific Railgun T *- Episode 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2020)

*Today:*

Haikyuu!!: To the Top 2nd Season (Episode 1)
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi (Episode 1)
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai (Episode 1)
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei Raihousha-hen (Episode 1)
Majo no Tabitabi (Episode 1)
Major 2nd (TV) 2nd Season (Episode 20)
Senyoku no Sigrdrifa (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 4, 2020)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 18.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2020)

Munou na Nana Episode 1
Senyoku no Sigrdrifa Episode 1
Yuukoku no Moriarty Episode 1
Iwa Kakeru! Sport Climbing Girls Episode 1
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei S2 Episode 1
Dragon Quest - Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 1
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai Episode 1


----------



## Alita (Oct 4, 2020)

Senyoku no sigrdrifa episode 1
Boruto episode 169
Healing good precure episode 27
Iwa Kakeru!: Sports Climbing Girls episode 1
Yashahime Half Demon Princess episode 1

There are some others I will probably watch later too like the next episode of pokemon and possibly check out some more new series.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2020)

*Today:*

Iwa Kakeru!: Sport Climbing Girls (Episode 1)
Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko (Episode 1)
Munou na Nana (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 5, 2020)

Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 18
Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko Episode 1


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 5, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 133-134.youtbe
Boruto - 168.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 5, 2020)

*The World God Only Knows *- Episodes 11 and 12 *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2020)

*Today:*

Golden Kamuy 3rd Season (Episode 1)
Maoujou de Oyasumi (Episode 1)
One Room S3 (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 6, 2020)

One Room S3 Episode 1
Golden Kamuy S3 Episode 1
Maoujou de Oyasumi Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2020)

*Today:
*
Noblesse: Awakening (2016) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 7, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 22
Ikebukuro West Gate Park Episode 1


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 7, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 135-136.youtube
Ikebukuro West Gate Park - 1.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2020)

*Today:*

Kimi to Boku no Saigo no Senjou, Aruiwa Sekai ga Hajimaru Seisen (Episode 1)
Kuma Kuma Kuma Bear (Episode 1)
Noblesse (Episode 1)
Strike Witches Road to Berlin (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 8, 2020)

Kuma Kuma Kuma Bear Episode 1
Kimi to Boku no Saigo no Senjou, Aruiwa Sekai ga Hajimaru Seisen Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2020)

*Today:*

Adachi to Shimamura (Episode 1)
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni (2020) (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 9, 2020)

Akudama Drive Episode 1
Adachi to Shimamura Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2020)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru (Episode 2)
Assault Lily Bouquet (Episode 2)
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka III (Episode 2)
Enen no Shouboutai: Ni no Shou (Episode 15)
Jujutsu Kaisen (TV) (Episode 2)
Majo no Tabitabi (Episode 2)
Tonikaku Kawaii (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 10, 2020)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 2.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 10, 2020)

Dan Machi S3 Episode 2
Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 2
Tonikaku Kawaii Episode 2
Haikyuu!! S4 P2 Episode 2
Majo no Tabitabi Episode 2
Rail Romanesque Episode 2
Assault Lily: Bouquet Episode 2
Enen no Shouboutai S2 Episode 15
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 2
100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru Episode 2
Hypnosis Mic: Division Rap Battle - Rhyme Anima Episode 2


----------



## Alita (Oct 10, 2020)

Jujutsu kaisen ep 2
Yasahime Half Princess Demon ep 2
Pokemon 2019 ep 40
Fire force season 2 ep 15

Gonna watch a few others before the day ends as well like sports climbing girls and whatnot.


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 10, 2020)

*Cyborg 009: The Cyborg Solider *- Episodes 11 and 12


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 11, 2020)

The Gymnastics Samurai - 1.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2020)

*Today:
*
Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka? Bloom (Episode 1)
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi (Episode 2)
Haikyuu!!: To the Top 2nd Season (Episode 2)
Iwa Kakeru!: Sport Climbing Girls (Episode 2)
Kamisama ni Natta Hi (Episode 1)
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai (Episode 2)
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen (Episode 2)
Major 2nd (TV) 2nd Season (Episode 21)
Senyoku no Sigrdrifa (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2020)

Taisou Zamurai Episode 1
Senyoku no Sigrdrifa Episode 2
Kamisama ni Natta Hi Episode 1
Iwa Kakeru!: Sport Climbing Girls Episode 2
Dragon Quest - Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 2
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen Episode 2
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2020)

*Today:*

Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko (Episode 2)
Munou na Nana (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 12, 2020)

Maesetsu! Episode 1
Munou na Nana Episode 2
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 19
Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko Episode 2


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 12, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 139-140.youtube
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 19.mp4
Boruto - 169.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 12, 2020)

*The World God Only Knows II *- Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2020)

*Today:*

Golden Kamuy 3rd Season (Episode 2)
Maoujou de Oyasumi (Episode 2)
One Room S3 (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 13, 2020)

Crayon Shin-chan Movie 9꞉ The Adult Empire Strikes Back.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 13, 2020)

One Room S3 Episode 2
Osomatsu-san S3 Episode 1
Golden Kamuy S3 Episode 2
Ochikobore Fruit Tart Episode 1
Maoujou de Oyasumi Episode 2


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 13, 2020)

*The World God Only Knows II *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2020)

*Today:*

Healin' Good Precure (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 14, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 23
Ikebukuro West Gate Park Episode 2


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 14, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 141-142.youtube
Ikebukuro West Gate Park - 2.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2020)

*Today:*

Dogeza de Tanondemita (Episode 1) *[/Dropped]*
Kimi to Boku no Saigo no Senjou, Aruiwa Sekai ga Hajimaru Seisen (Episode 2)
Kuma Kuma Kuma Bear (Episode 2)
Noblesse (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 15, 2020)

KimiSen Episode 2
Kuma Kuma Kuma Bear Episode 2
Dogeza de Tanondemita Episode 1
Magatsu Wahrheit: Zuerst Episode 1


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 15, 2020)

*The World God Only Knows II *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2020)

*Today:*

Adachi to Shimamura (Episode 2)
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Gou (Episode 3)
Strike Witches: Road to Berlin (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 16, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 143-144.youtube
Akudama Drive - 2.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 16, 2020)

Akudama Drive Episode 2
Adachi to Shimamura Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2020)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru (Episode 3)
Assault Lily: Bouquet (Episode 3)
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka III (Episode 3)
Enen no Shouboutai: Ni no Shou (Episode 16)
Jujutsu Kaisen (TV) (Episode 3)
Majo no Tabitabi (Episode 3)
Tonikaku Kawaii (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 17, 2020)

Dan Machi S3 Episode 3
Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 3
Tonikaku Kawaii Episode 3
Haikyuu!! S4 P2 Episode 3
Majo no Tabitabi Episode 3
Rail Romanesque Episode 3
Assault Lily: Bouquet Episode 3
Enen no Shouboutai S2 Episode 16
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 3
100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru Episode 3
Hypnosis Mic: Division Rap Battle - Rhyme Anima Episode 3


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 17, 2020)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 3.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 17, 2020)

*The World God Only Knows II *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2020)

*Today:*

Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka? Bloom (Episode 3)
Haikyuu!!: To the Top 2nd Season (Episode 3)
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi (Episode 3)
Kamisama ni Natta Hi (Episode 2)
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai (Episode 3)
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen (Episode 3)
Major 2nd (TV) 2nd Season (Episode 22)
Senyoku no Sigrdrifa (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 18, 2020)

Hakushon Daimaou (2020) - 1-3.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 18, 2020)

Taisou Zamurai Episode 2
Senyoku no Sigrdrifa Episode 3
Kamisama ni Natta Hi Episode 2
Iwa Kakeru!: Sport Climbing Girls Episode 3
Dragon Quest - Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 3
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen Episode 3
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai Episode 3


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 18, 2020)

*The World God Only Knows II *- Episodes 9-12 *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2020)

*Today:*

Iwa Kakeru!: Sport Climbing Girls (Episode 3)
Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko (Episode 3)
Munou na Nana (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 19, 2020)

Maesetsu! Episode 2
Munou na Nana Episode 3
Yuukoku no Moriarty Episode 2
IDOLiSH 7: Second Beat! Episode 5
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 20
Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko Episode 3


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 19, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 145-146.youtube
Hakushon Daimaou (2020) - 4-6.mp4
The Gymnastics Samurai - 2.mp4
Kabukicho Sherlock OVA.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2020)

*Today:*

Golden Kamuy 3rd Season (Episode 3)
Maoujou de Oyasumi (Episode 3)
One Room Third Season (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 20, 2020)

One Room S3 Episode 3
Osomatsu-san S3 Episode 2
Golden Kamuy S3 Episode 3
Ochikobore Fruit Tart Episode 2
Maoujou de Oyasumi Episode 3


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 20, 2020)

Hakushon Daimaou (2020) - 7-9.mp4
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 20.mp4
Boruto - 170.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 20, 2020)

*Cyborg 009: The Cyborg Solider *- Episodes 13 and 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2020)

*Today:*

Healin' Good Precure (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 21, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 24
Ikebukuro West Gate Park Episode 3
Magatsu Wahrheit: Zuerst Episode 2


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 21, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 147-148.youtube
Hakushon Daimaou (2020) - 10-12.mp4
Ikebukuro West Gate Park - 3.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 21, 2020)

*Cyborg 009: The Cyborg Solider *- Episodes 15 and 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2020)

*Today:*

Kimi to Boku no Saigo no Senjou Arui wa Sekai ga Hajimaru Seisen (Episode 3)
Kuma Kuma Kuma Bear (Episode 3)
Noblesse (Episode 3)
Strike Witches: Road to Berlin (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 22, 2020)

KimiSen Episode 3
Kuma Kuma Kuma Bear Episode 3
Great Pretender Episodes 6-23 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 22, 2020)

*Cyborg 009: The Cyborg Solider *- Episodes 17 and 18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2020)

*Today:*

Adachi to Shimamura (Episode 3)
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Gou  (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 23, 2020)

Akudama Drive Episode 3
Adachi to Shimamura Episode 3
Dogeza de Tanondemita Episode 2


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 23, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 149-150.youtube
Hakushon Daimaou (2020) - 13-15.mp4
Akudama Drive - 3.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 23, 2020)

*Cyborg 009: The Cyborg Solider *- Episodes 19 and 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2020)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru (Episode 4)
Assault Lily: Bouquet (Episode 4)
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka III (Episode 4)
Enen no Shouboutai: Ni no Shou (Episode 17)
Haikyuu!!: To the Top 2nd Season (Episode 4)
Jujutsu Kaisen (TV) (Episode 4)
Majo no Tabitabi (Episode 4)
Tonikaku Kawaii (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 24, 2020)

Dan Machi S3 Episode 4
Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 4
Tonikaku Kawaii Episode 4
Haikyuu!! S4 P2 Episode 4
Majo no Tabitabi Episode 4
Rail Romanesque Episode 4
Assault Lily: Bouquet Episode 4
Enen no Shouboutai S2 Episode 17
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 4
100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru Episode 4
Hypnosis Mic: Division Rap Battle - Rhyme Anima Episode 4


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 24, 2020)

Hakushon Daimaou (2020) - 16-20 (end).mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 24, 2020)

*Cyborg 009: The Cyborg Solider *- Episodes 21-24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2020)

*Today:*

Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka? Bloom (Episode 3)
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi (Episode 4)
Iwa Kakeru!: Sport Climbing Girls (Episode 4)
Kamisama ni Natta Hi (Episode 3)
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai (Episode 4)
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen (Episode 4)
Major 2nd (TV) 2nd Season (Episode 23)
Senyoku no Sigrdrifa (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 25, 2020)

Taisou Zamurai Episode 3
Senyoku no Sigrdrifa Episode 4
Kamisama ni Natta Hi Episode 3
Iwa Kakeru!: Sport Climbing Girls Episode 4
Dragon Quest - Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 4
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen Episode 4
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai Episode 4


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 25, 2020)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 4.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2020)

*Today:*

Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko (Episode 4)
Munou na Nana (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 26, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 151-152.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 26, 2020)

Maesetsu! Episode 3
Munou na Nana Episode 4
Yuukoku no Moriarty Episode 3
IDOLiSH 7: Second Beat! Episode 6
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 21
Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2020)

*Today:*

Golden Kamuy 3rd Season (Episode 4)
One Room Third Season (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 27, 2020)

The Gymnastics Samurai - 3.mp4
Boruto - 171.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 27, 2020)

One Room S3 Episode 4
Osomatsu-san S3 Episode 3
Golden Kamuy S3 Episode 4
Ochikobore Fruit Tart Episode 3
Maoujou de Oyasumi Episode 4


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 27, 2020)

Gintama episode 36


----------



## Kellogem (Oct 27, 2020)

rewatching Katanagatari ep 7-12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2020)

*Today:*

Maoujou de Oyasumi (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 28, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 25
Ikebukuro West Gate Park Episode 4
Magatsu Wahrheit: Zuerst Episode 3


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 28, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 153-154.youtube
Ikebukuro West Gate Park - 4.mp4


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 28, 2020)

Gintama ep 37


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2020)

*Today:*

Kimi to Boku no Saigo no Senjou, Aruiwa Sekai ga Hajimaru Seisen (Episode 4)
Kuma Kuma Kuma Bear (Episode 4)
Noblesse (Episode 4)
Strike Witches: Road to Berlin (Episode 4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2020)

*Today:*

Adachi to Shimamura (Episode 4)
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Gou (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 30, 2020)

KimiSen Episode 4
Akudama Drive Episode 4
Adachi to Shimamura Episode 4
Kuma Kuma Kuma Bear Episode 4


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 30, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 155-156.youtube
Akudama Drive - 4.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 31, 2020)

Dan Machi S3 Episode 5
Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 5
Tonikaku Kawaii Episode 5
Haikyuu!! S4 P2 Episode 5
Majo no Tabitabi Episode 5
Rail Romanesque Episode 5
Assault Lily: Bouquet Episode 5
Enen no Shouboutai S2 Episode 18
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 5
100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru Episode 5
Hypnosis Mic: Division Rap Battle - Rhyme Anima Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2020)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru (Episode 5)
Assault Lily: Bouquet (Episode 5)
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka III (Episode 5)
Enen no Shouboutai: Ni no Shou (Episode 18)
Jujutsu Kaisen (TV) (Episode 5)
Majo no Tabitabi (Episode 5)
Tonikaku Kawaii (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 1, 2020)

Taisou Zamurai Episode 4
Senyoku no Sigrdrifa Episode 5
Kamisama ni Natta Hi Episode 4
Iwa Kakeru!: Sport Climbing Girls Episode 5
Dragon Quest - Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 5
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen Episode 5
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2020)

*Today:*

Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka? Bloom (Episode 4)
Haikyuu!!: To the Top 2nd Season (Episode 5)
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoush (Episode 5)
Kamisama ni Natta Hi (Ch.4)
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai (Episode 5)
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen (Episode 5)
Major 2nd (TV) 2nd Season (Episode 24)
Senyoku no Sigrdrifa (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 1, 2020)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 5.mp4
The Gymnastics Samurai - 4.mp4


----------



## Dano (Nov 1, 2020)

Finished Tower of God (Anime).
I'm watching The Rising of the Shield Hero. Episode 11.


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 1, 2020)

*Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust (film)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2020)

*Today:*

Iwa Kakeru!: Sport Climbing Girls (Episode 5)
Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko (Episode 5)
Munou na Nana (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 2, 2020)

Maesetsu! Episode 4
Munou na Nana Episode 5
Yuukoku no Moriarty Episode 4
IDOLiSH 7: Second Beat! Episode 7
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 22
Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko Episode 5


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 2, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 157-158.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 2, 2020)

*A Certain Scientific Railgun T *- Episode 15

_Re-watch:_

*Death Note *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2020)

*Today:*

Golden Kamuy 3rd Season (Episode 5)
One Room Third Season (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 3, 2020)

One Room S3 Episode 5
Osomatsu-san S3 Episode 4
Golden Kamuy S3 Episode 5
Ochikobore Fruit Tart Episode 4
Maoujou de Oyasumi Episode 5


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 3, 2020)

*Re:Zero (S2) *- Episode 27
*Nadia: The Secret of Blue Water *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 3, 2020)

Magia Record


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2020)

*Today:*


Maoujou de Oyasumi (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 4, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 26
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 28
Magatsu Wahrheit: Zuerst Episode 4
Ikebukuro West Gate Park Episode 5


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 4, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 159-160.youtube
Ikebukuro West Gate Park - 5.mp4


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Nov 4, 2020)

*Today: *Akira

I watched it at the cinema. A film made with such quality animation and such a terrifying soundtrack really deserves to have the big screen and sound quality of a cinema.


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 4, 2020)

*A Certain Scientific Railgun T *- Episode 16
*Death Note *- Episodes 7 and 8 (_Re-watch_)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 5, 2020)

KimiSen Episode 5
Kuma Kuma Kuma Bear Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2020)

*Today:*

Kimi to Boku no Saigo no Senjou, Aruiwa Sekai ga Hajimaru Seisen (Episode 5)
Kuma Kuma Kuma Bear (Episode 5)
Noblesse (Episode 5)
Strike Witches: Road to Berlin (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 5, 2020)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 21-22.mp4
Boruto - 172.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 5, 2020)

*Re:Zero (S2) *- Episode 28
*Nadia: The Secret of Blue Water *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2020)

*Today:*

Adachi to Shimamura (Episode 5)
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Gou (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 6, 2020)

Akudama Drive Episode 5
Adachi to Shimamura Episode 5


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 6, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 161-162.youtube
Akudama Drive - 5.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2020)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru (Episode 6)
Assault Lily: Bouquet (Episode 6)
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka III (Episode 6)
Enen no Shouboutai: Ni no Shou (Episode 19)
Jujutsu Kaisen (TV) (Episode 6)
Majo no Tabitabi (Episode 6)
Tonikaku Kawaii (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 7, 2020)

Dan Machi S3 Episode 6
Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 6
Haikyuu!! S4 P2 Episode 6
Tonikaku Kawaii Episode 6
Majo no Tabitabi Episode 6
Rail Romanesque Episode 6
Assault Lily: Bouquet Episode 6
Enen no Shouboutai S2 Episode 19
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 6
100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru Episode 6
Hypnosis Mic: Division Rap Battle - Rhyme Anima Episode 6


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 7, 2020)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 6.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2020)

*Today:*

Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka? Bloom (Episode 5)
Haikyuu!!: To the Top 2nd Season (Episode 6)
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi (Episode 6)
Kamisama ni Natta Hi (Episode 5)
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai (Episode 6)
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen (Episode 6)
Major 2nd (TV) 2nd Season (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*
Senyoku no Sigrdrifa  (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 8, 2020)

Taisou Zamurai Episode 5
Senyoku no Sigrdrifa Episode 6
Kamisama ni Natta Hi Episode 5
Iwa Kakeru!: Sport Climbing Girls Episode 6
Dragon Quest - Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 6
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen Episode 6
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2020)

*Today:*

Iwa Kakeru!: Sport Climbing Girls (Episode 6)
Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko (Episode 6)
Munou na Nana (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 9, 2020)

Maesetsu! Episode 5
Munou na Nana Episode 6
Yuukoku no Moriarty Episode 5
IDOLiSH 7: Second Beat! Episode 8
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 23
Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2020)

*Today:*

Golden Kamuy 3rd Season (Episode 6)
One Room Third Season (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 10, 2020)

One Room S3 Episode 6
Osomatsu-san S3 Episode 5
Golden Kamuy S3 Episode 6
Ochikobore Fruit Tart Episode 5
Maoujou de Oyasumi Episode 6


----------



## Bob74h (Nov 10, 2020)

Steins Gate


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 10, 2020)

*Nadia: The Secret of Blue Water *- Episodes 9-12


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 11, 2020)

I finally started watching Akame ga Kill. And, I'm so far into it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2020)

*Today:*

Maoujou de Oyasumi (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 11, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 27
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 29
Magatsu Wahrheit: Zuerst Episode 5
Ikebukuro West Gate Park Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2020)

*Today:*

Kimi to Boku no Saigo no Senjou, Aruiwa Sekai ga Hajimaru Seisen (Episode 6)
Kuma Kuma Kuma Bear (Episode 6)
Noblesse (Episode 6)
Strike Witches: Road to Berlin (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 12, 2020)

KimiSen Episode 6
Kuma Kuma Kuma Bear Episode 6
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2020)

*Today:*

Adachi to Shimamura (Episode 6)
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Gou (Episode 7)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 13, 2020)

Martian Successor Nadesico


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 13, 2020)

Akudama Drive Episode 6
Adachi to Shimamura Episode 6
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 31


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 13, 2020)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2020)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru (Episode 7)
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka III (Episode 7)
Enen no Shouboutai: Ni no Shou (Episode 20)
Jujutsu Kaisen (TV) (Episode 7)
Majo no Tabitabi (Episode 7)
Tonikaku Kawaii (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 14, 2020)

Dan Machi S3 Episode 7
Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 7
Haikyuu!! S4 P2 Episode 7
Tonikaku Kawaii Episode 7
Majo no Tabitabi Episode 7
Rail Romanesque Episode 7
Enen no Shouboutai S2 Episode 20
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 7
100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru Episode 7
Hypnosis Mic: Division Rap Battle - Rhyme Anima Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2020)

*Today:*

Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka? Bloom (Episode 6)
Haikyuu!!: To the Top 2nd Season (Episode 7)
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi (Episode 7)
Kamisama ni Natta Hi (Episode 6)
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai (Episode 7)
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen (Episode 7)
Senyoku no Sigrdrifa  (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 15, 2020)

Taisou Zamurai Episode 6
Senyoku no Sigrdrifa Episode 7
Kamisama ni Natta Hi Episode 6
Iwa Kakeru!: Sport Climbing Girls Episode 7
Dragon Quest - Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 7
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen Episode 7
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai Episode 7


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 15, 2020)

*Nadia: The Secret of Blue Water *- Episodes 13-16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2020)

*Today:*

Iwa Kakeru!: Sport Climbing Girls (Episode 7)
Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko (Episode 7)
Munou na Nana (Episode 7 )


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 16, 2020)

Maesetsu! Episode 6
Munou na Nana Episode 7
Yuukoku no Moriarty Episode 6
IDOLiSH 7: Second Beat! Episode 9
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 24
Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko Episode 7


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 16, 2020)

*Nadia: The Secret of Blue Water *- Episodes 17-20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2020)

*Today:*

Golden Kamuy 3rd Season (Episode 7)
One Room Third Season (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 17, 2020)

One Room S3 Episode 7
Osomatsu-san S3 Episode 6
Golden Kamuy S3 Episode 7
Ochikobore Fruit Tart Episode 6
Maoujou de Oyasumi Episode 7


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 17, 2020)

*Nadia: The Secret of Blue Water *- Episodes 21-24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2020)

*Today:*

Maoujou de Oyasumi (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 18, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 28
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 32
Magatsu Wahrheit: Zuerst Episode 6
Ikebukuro West Gate Park Episode 7


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 18, 2020)

*Nadia: The Secret of Blue Water *- Episodes 25-28


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2020)

*Today:*

Kimi to Boku no Saigo no Senjou, Aruiwa Sekai ga Hajimaru Seisen (Episode 7)
Kuma Kuma Kuma Bear (Episode 7)
Noblesse (Episode 7)
Strike Witches: Road to Berlin (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 19, 2020)

KimiSen Episode 7
Kuma Kuma Kuma Bear Episode 7
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 33


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 19, 2020)

*Nadia: The Secret of Blue Water* - Episodes 29-32


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2020)

*Today:*

Adachi to Shimamura (Episode 7)
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Gou (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 20, 2020)

Akudama Drive Episode 7
Adachi to Shimamura Episode 7
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 34


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 20, 2020)

*Nadia: The Secret of Blue Water *- Episodes 33-36


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2020)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru (Episode 8)
Assault Lily: Bouquet (Episode 7)
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka III (Episode 8)
Enen no Shouboutai: Ni no Shou (Episode 21)
Jujutsu Kaisen (TV) (Episode 8)
Majo no Tabitabi (Episode 8)
Tonikaku Kawaii (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 21, 2020)

Assault Lily Episode 7
Dan Machi S3 Episode 8
Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 8
Haikyuu!! S4 P2 Episode 8
Tonikaku Kawaii Episode 8
Majo no Tabitabi Episode 8
Rail Romanesque Episode 8
Enen no Shouboutai S2 Episode 21
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 8
100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru Episode 8
Hypnosis Mic: Division Rap Battle - Rhyme Anima Episode 8


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 21, 2020)

*Nadia: The Secret of Blue Water *- Episodes 37-39 *(end)*


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 22, 2020)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episodes 1-3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2020)

*Today:*

Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka? Bloom (Episode 7)
Haikyuu!!: To the Top 2nd Season (Episode 8)
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi (Episode 8)
Kamisama ni Natta Hi (Episode 7)
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai (Episode 8)
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen (Episode 8)
Senyoku no Sigrdrifa (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 22, 2020)

Taisou Zamurai Episode 7
Senyoku no Sigrdrifa Episode 8
Kamisama ni Natta Hi Episode 7
Iwa Kakeru!: Sport Climbing Girls Episode 8
Dragon Quest - Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 8
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen Episode 8
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai Episode 8


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 22, 2020)

*Cyborg 009: The Cyborg Solider *- Episodes 25-28


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2020)

*Today:*

Iwa Kakeru!: Sport Climbing Girls (Episode 8)
Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko (Episode 8)
Munou na Nana (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 23, 2020)

Maesetsu! Episode 7
Munou na Nana Episode 8
Yuukoku no Moriarty Episode 7
IDOLiSH 7: Second Beat! Episode 10
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 25
Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko Episode 8


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 23, 2020)

*Cyborg 009: The Cyborg Solider* - Episodes 29-32


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 24, 2020)

One Piece Episodes 950-951

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2020)

*Today:*

Golden Kamuy 3rd Season (Episode 8)
One Room Third Season (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 24, 2020)

One Room S3 Episode 8
Osomatsu-san S3 Episode 7
Golden Kamuy S3 Episode 8
Ochikobore Fruit Tart Episode 7
Maoujou de Oyasumi Episode 8


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 24, 2020)

*Cyborg 009: The Cyborg Solider* - Episodes 33-36


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 25, 2020)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episodes 4-5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2020)

*Today:*


Maoujou de Oyasumi (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 25, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 29
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 33
Magatsu Wahrheit: Zuerst Episode 7
Ikebukuro West Gate Park Episode 8

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 25, 2020)

^ is that jetstorm? 

and i need someone who isn't a nerd to recommend me animes to watch. 

got exams to procrastinate on so all help would be much appreciated x3


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 25, 2020)

*Cyborg 009: The Cyborg Solider* - Episodes 37-40


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 26, 2020)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2020)

*Today:*

Kimi to Boku no Saigo no Senjou, Aruiwa Sekai ga Hajimaru Seisen (Episode 8)
Kuma Kuma Kuma Bear (Episode 8)
Noblesse (Episode 8)
Strike Witches: Road to Berlin (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 26, 2020)

KimiSen Episode 8
Kuma Kuma Kuma Bear Episode 8
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 34


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 26, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 175-176.youtube
Ikebukuro West Gate Park - 8.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 26, 2020)

*Cyborg 009: The Cyborg Solider* - Episodes 41-44


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 27, 2020)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2020)

*Today:*

Adachi to Shimamura (Episode 8)
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Gou (Episode 9)


----------



## Alita (Nov 27, 2020)

Adachi and shimamura episode 8
Akudama Drive episode 8
Higurashi no naku koro ni gou episode 9


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 27, 2020)

Akudama Drive Episode 8
Adachi to Shimamura Episode 8
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 35


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 27, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 177-178.youtube
Akudama Drive - 8.mp4


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 27, 2020)

Beastars  ep 12


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 27, 2020)

*Cyborg 009: The Cyborg Solider* - Episodes 45-48


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2020)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru (Episode 9)
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka III (Episode 9)
Enen no Shouboutai: Ni no Shou (Episode 22)
Jujutsu Kaisen (TV) (Episode 9)
Majo no Tabitabi (Episode 9)
Tonikaku Kawaii (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 28, 2020)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 9.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 28, 2020)

Assault Lily Episode 8
Dan Machi S3 Episode 9
Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 9
Haikyuu!! S4 P2 Episode 9
Tonikaku Kawaii Episode 9
Majo no Tabitabi Episode 9
Rail Romanesque Episode 9
Enen no Shouboutai S2 Episode 22
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 9
100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru Episode 9
Hypnosis Mic: Division Rap Battle - Rhyme Anima Episode 9


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 28, 2020)

*Cyborg 009: The Cyborg Solider* - Episodes 49-51 *(end)*


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2020)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 9

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2020)

*Today:*

Assault Lily: Bouquet (Episode 8)
Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka? Bloom (Episode 8)
Haikyuu!!: To the Top 2nd Season (Episode 9)
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi (Episode 9)
Kamisama ni Natta Hi (Episode 8)
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai (Episode 9)
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 29, 2020)

Taisou Zamurai Episode 8
Kamisama ni Natta Hi Episode 8
Iwa Kakeru!: Sport Climbing Girls Episode 9
Dragon Quest - Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 9
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen Episode 9
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai Episode 9


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 29, 2020)

The Gymnastics Samurai - 8.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 29, 2020)

*A Certain Scientific Railgun T *- Episode 17


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 30, 2020)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 9
One Piece Episode 952

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2020)

*Today:*

Iwa Kakeru!: Sport Climbing Girls (Episode 9)
Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko (Episode 9)
Munou na Nana (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 30, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 179-180.youtube
Boruto - 176.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 30, 2020)

Maesetsu! Episode 8
Munou na Nana Episode 9
Yuukoku no Moriarty Episode 8
IDOLiSH 7: Second Beat! Episode 11
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 26
Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2020)

*Today:*

Golden Kamuy 3rd Season (Episode 9)
One Room Third Season (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 1, 2020)

One Room S3 Episode 9
Osomatsu-san S3 Episode 8
Golden Kamuy S3 Episode 9
Ochikobore Fruit Tart Episode 8
Maoujou de Oyasumi Episode 9


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 1, 2020)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 23-25.mp4


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 2, 2020)

Black Clover Episode 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2020)

*Today:*

Maoujou de Oyasumi (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 2, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 181-182.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 2, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 30
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 36
Magatsu Wahrheit: Zuerst Episode 8
Ikebukuro West Gate Park Episode 9


----------



## Lulu (Dec 2, 2020)

God of High School


----------



## Akira1993 (Dec 2, 2020)

Sinoka said:


> Atashin'chi - 181-182.youtube


Give me a link to your signature, thanks


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 2, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Give me a link to your signature, thanks


you can find it in youtube

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shazam (Dec 2, 2020)

Someone should recommend me something along the lines of a shonen that mimics YYH to some degree, or perhaps something like RK. Miss those older shonens that were badass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 3, 2020)

Black Clover Episode 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 3, 2020)

Shazam said:


> Someone should recommend me something along the lines of a shonen that mimics YYH to some degree, or perhaps something like RK. Miss those older shonens that were badass


Jujutsu Kaisen maybe, only 9 eps currently though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2020)

*Today:*

Kimi to Boku no Saigo no Senjou, Aruiwa Sekai ga Hajimaru Seisen (Episode 9)
Kuma Kuma Kuma Bear (Episode 9)
Noblesse (Episode 9)
Strike Witches: Road to Berlin (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 3, 2020)

Ikebukuro West Gate Park - 9.mp4
Birdy the Mighty꞉ Decode - 1-3.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 3, 2020)

KimiSen Episode 9
Kuma Kuma Kuma Bear Episode 9
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 37


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 4, 2020)

Black Clover Episodes 3-4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2020)

*Today:*

Adachi to Shimamura (Episode 9)
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Gou (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 4, 2020)

Birdy the Mighty꞉ Decode - 4-6.mp4
Atashin'chi - 183-184.youtube
Akudama Drive - 9.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 4, 2020)

Akudama Drive Episode 9
Adachi to Shimamura Episode 9
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 38


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2020)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru (Episode 10)
Assault Lily: Bouquet (Episode 9)
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka III (Episode 10)
Enen no Shouboutai: Ni no Shou (Episode 23)
Jujutsu Kaisen (TV) (Episode 10)
Majo no Tabitabi (Episode 10)
Tonikaku Kawaii (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 5, 2020)

Birdy the Mighty꞉ Decode - 7-9.mp4
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 10.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 5, 2020)

Assault Lily Episode 9
Dan Machi S3 Episode 10
Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 10
Haikyuu!! S4 P2 Episode 10
Tonikaku Kawaii Episode 10
Majo no Tabitabi Episode 10
Rail Romanesque Episode 10
Enen no Shouboutai S2 Episode 23
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 10
100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru Episode 10
Hypnosis Mic: Division Rap Battle - Rhyme Anima Episode 10


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 5, 2020)

Black Clover Episode 5
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 10
Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 6, 2020)

Black Clover Episodes 6-7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2020)

*Today:*

Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka? Bloom (Episode 9)
Haikyuu!!: To the Top 2nd Season (Episode 10)
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi (Episode 10)
Kamisama ni Natta Hi (Episode 9)
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai (Episode 10)
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen (Episode 10)
Senyoku no Sigrdrifa (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 6, 2020)

Birdy the Mighty - Decode - 10-12.mp4
The Gymnastics Samurai - 9.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 6, 2020)

Taisou Zamurai Episode 9
Senyoku no Sigrdrifa Episode 9
Kamisama ni Natta Hi Episode 9
Iwa Kakeru!: Sport Climbing Girls Episode 10
Dragon Quest - Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 10
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen Episode 10
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai Episode 10


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 6, 2020)

*Death Note *- Episodes 9-12 (_re-watch)_


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 7, 2020)

One Piece Episode 953

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2020)

*Today:*

Iwa Kakeru!: Sport Climbing Girls (Episode 10)
Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko (Episode 10)
Munou na Nana (Episode 10)
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 7, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 185-186.youtube
Boruto - 177.mp4
Attack on Titan - 60.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 7, 2020)

Maesetsu! Episode 9
Munou na Nana Episode 10
Yuukoku no Moriarty Episode 9
IDOLiSH 7: Second Beat! Episode 12
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 27
Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko Episode 10


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 7, 2020)

*Death Note *- Episodes 13-16 (_re-watch_)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 8, 2020)

Black Clover Episode 8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2020)

*Today:*

Golden Kamuy 3rd Season (Episode 10)
One Room Third Season (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 8, 2020)

One Room S3 Episode 10
Osomatsu-san S3 Episode 9
Golden Kamuy S3 Episode 10
Ochikobore Fruit Tart Episode 9
Maoujou de Oyasumi Episode 10
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Episode 1


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 8, 2020)

Birdy the Mighty꞉ Decode - 13 (end).mp4
Birdy the Mighty Decode꞉ The Cipher (OVA).mp4
Birdy the Mighty Decode꞉02 - 1.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 8, 2020)

*Death Note *- Episodes 17-20 (_re-watch_)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 9, 2020)

Black Clover Episodes 9-10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2020)

*Today:*

Maoujou de Oyasumi (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 9, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 187-188.youtube
Ikebukuro West Gate Park - 10.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 9, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 31
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 39
Magatsu Wahrheit: Zuerst Episode 9
Ikebukuro West Gate Park Episode 10


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 9, 2020)

*Death Note *- Episodes 21-24 (_re-watch_)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 10, 2020)

Black Clover Episodes 11-12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2020)

*Today:*


Kimi to Boku no Saigo no Senjou, Aruiwa Sekai ga Hajimaru Seisen (Episode 10)
Kuma Kuma Kuma Bear (Episode 10)
Noblesse (Episode 10)
Strike Witches: Road to Berlin (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 10, 2020)

Birdy the Mighty Decode꞉02 - 2.mp4
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 26-27.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 10, 2020)

KimiSen Episode 10
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 40
Kuma Kuma Kuma Bear Episode 10


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 10, 2020)

*Death Note *- Episodes 25-28 (_re-watch_)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2020)

*Today:*

Adachi to Shimamura (Episode 10)
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Gou (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 11, 2020)

Akudama Drive Episode 10
Adachi to Shimamura Episode 10
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 41


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 11, 2020)

Black Clover Episodes 13-16


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 11, 2020)

Birdy the Mighty Decode꞉02 - 5-7.mp4
Atashin'chi - 189-190.youtube
Akudama Drive - 10.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 11, 2020)

*Death Note *- Episodes 29-32 (_re-watch_)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2020)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru (Episode 11)
Assault Lily: Bouquet (Episode 10)
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka III (Episode 11)
Enen no Shouboutai: Ni no Shou (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
Jujutsu Kaisen (TV) (Episode 11)
Tonikaku Kawaii (Episode 11)
Majo no Tabitabi (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 12, 2020)

Birdy the Mighty Decode꞉02 - 8-12 (end).mp4


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 12, 2020)

Black Clover Episode 17
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 11


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 12, 2020)

Assault Lily Episode 10
Dan Machi S3 Episode 11
Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 11
Haikyuu!! S4 P2 Episode 11
Tonikaku Kawaii Episode 11
Majo no Tabitabi Episode 11
Rail Romanesque Episode 11
Enen no Shouboutai S2 Episode 24 (Complete)
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 11
100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru Episode 11
Hypnosis Mic: Division Rap Battle - Rhyme Anima Episode 11


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 12, 2020)

*Death Note *- Episodes 33-37 *(re-watch END)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2020)

*Today:*

Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi (Episode 11)
Haikyuu!!: To the Top 2nd Season (Episode 11)
Kamisama ni Natta Hi (Episode 10)
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai (Episode 11)
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen (Episode 11)
Senyoku no Sigrdrifa (Episode 10)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 13, 2020)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 11


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 13, 2020)

Taisou Zamurai Episode 10
Senyoku no Sigrdrifa Episode 10
Kamisama ni Natta Hi Episode 10
Iwa Kakeru!: Sport Climbing Girls Episode 11
Dragon Quest - Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 11
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen Episode 11
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai Episode 11


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 13, 2020)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 11.mp4
The Gymnastics Samurai - 10.mp4


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 13, 2020)

Boruto.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2020)

*Today:*

Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka? Bloom (Episode 10)
Iwa Kakeru!: Sport Climbing Girls  (Episode 11)
Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko (Episode 11)
Munou na Nana (Episode 11)
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 14, 2020)

Maesetsu! Episode 10
Munou na Nana Episode 11
Yuukoku no Moriarty Episode 10
IDOLiSH 7: Second Beat! Episode 13
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 28
Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko Episode 11


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 14, 2020)

Yo-kai Watch Jam꞉ Yo-Kai Academy Y - 10.mp4
Boruto - 178.mp4
Attack on Titan - 61.mp4
Atashin'chi - 191-192.youtube


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 14, 2020)

Black Clover Episode 18
One Piece Episode 954


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2020)

*Today:*

Golden Kamuy 3rd Season (Episode 11)
One Room Third Season (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 15, 2020)

One Room S3 Episode 11
Golden Kamuy S3 Episode 11
Ochikobore Fruit Tart Episode 10
Maoujou de Oyasumi Episode 11
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Episode 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 15, 2020)

Black Clover Episode 19


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 15, 2020)

*The World God Only Knows OVA 1*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2020)

*Today:*

Maoujou de Oyasumi (Episode 10)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 16, 2020)

Black Clover Episodes 20-21


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 16, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 193-194.youtube
Ikebukuro West Gate Park - 11.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 16, 2020)

Mewkledreamy Episode 32
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 42
Magatsu Wahrheit: Zuerst Episode 10
Ikebukuro West Gate Park Episode 11


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 17, 2020)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 28.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2020)

*Today:*

Kimi to Boku no Saigo no Senjou, Aruiwa Sekai ga Hajimaru Seisen (Episode 11)
Kuma Kuma Kuma Bear (Episode 11)
Noblesse (Episode 11)
Strike Witches: Road to Berlin (Episode 11)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 17, 2020)

Black Clover Episodes 22-23


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 17, 2020)

KimiSen Episode 11
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 43
Kuma Kuma Kuma Bear Episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2020)

*Today:*

Adachi to Shimamura (Episode 11)
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Gou (Episode 12)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 18, 2020)

Akudama Drive Episode 11
Adachi to Shimamura Episode 11
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 44


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 18, 2020)

Black Clover Episodes 24-25


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 18, 2020)

Yo-kai Watch Jam꞉ Yo-Kai Academy Y - 11.mp4
Atashin'chi - 195-196.youtube
VLADLOVE - 1.youtube
Akudama Drive - 11.mp4


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 19, 2020)

Black Clover Episode 26
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 12
Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2020)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Assault Lily: Bouquet (Episode 11)
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka III (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Jujutsu Kaisen (TV) (Episode 12)
Majo no Tabitabi (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Tonikaku Kawaii (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 19, 2020)

Assault Lily Episode 11
Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 12 
Dan Machi S3 Episode 12 (Complete)
Haikyuu!! S4 P2 Episode 12 (Complete)
Tonikaku Kawaii Episode 12 (Complete)
Majo no Tabitabi Episode 12 (Complete)
Rail Romanesque Episode 12 (Complete)
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 12
Hypnosis Mic: Division Rap Battle - Rhyme Anima Episode 12
100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 19, 2020)

*A Certain Scientific Railgun T *- Episodes 18-21


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 19, 2020)

Jujutsu  Kaisen  ep 12


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 20, 2020)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 12.mp4
The Gymnastics Samurai - 11 (end).mp4


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 20, 2020)

Black Clover Episodes 27-29


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2020)

*Today:*

Haikyuu!!: To the Top 2nd Season (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi (Episode 12)
Kamisama ni Natta Hi (Episode 11)
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai (Episode 12)
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen (Episode 12)
Senyoku no Sigrdrifa (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 20, 2020)

Senyoku no Sigrdrifa Episode 11
Kamisama ni Natta Hi Episode 11
Taisou Zamurai Episode 11 (Complete)
Dragon Quest - Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 12
Iwa Kakeru!: Sport Climbing Girls Episode 12 (Complete)
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen Episode 12
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai Episode 12


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 20, 2020)

*The World God Only Knows OVA 2-4*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2020)

*Today:*

Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka? Bloom (Episode 11)
Iwa Kakeru!: Sport Climbing Girls (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Munou na Nana (Episode 12)
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season (Episode 3)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 21, 2020)

Black Clover Episodes 30-31


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 21, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 197-198.youtube
Boruto - 179.mp4
Attack on Titan - 62.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 21, 2020)

Maesetsu! Episode 11
Munou na Nana Episode 12
IDOLiSH 7: Second Beat! Episode 14
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 29
Yuukoku no Moriarty Episode 11 (Complete)
Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2020)

*Today:*

Golden Kamuy 3rd Season (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
One Room Third Season (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 22, 2020)

Black Clover Episodes 32-33


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 22, 2020)

Ochikobore Fruit Tart Episode 11
One Room S3 Episode 12 (Complete)
Golden Kamuy S3 Episode 12 (Complete)
Maoujou de Oyasumi Episode 12 (Complete)
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Episode 3


----------



## Hdw (Dec 22, 2020)

Kill La Kill Episodes 22-25


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 22, 2020)

*A Certain Scientific Railgun T *- Episodes 22-25 *(end)*


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 23, 2020)

Black Clover Episodes 34-35


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2020)

*Today:*

Maoujou de Oyasumi (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 23, 2020)

Magatsu Wahreit: Zuerst Episode 11
Ikebukuro West Gate Park Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 23, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 199-200.youtube
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 29.mp4
Ikebukuro West Gate Park - 12 (end).mp4


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 24, 2020)

Black Clover Episodes 36-37


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 24, 2020)

Yo-kai Watch Jam꞉ Yo-Kai Academy Y - 12.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2020)

*Today:*


Kimi to Boku no Saigo no Senjou, Aruiwa Sekai ga Hajimaru Seisen (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Kuma Kuma Kuma Bear (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Noblesse (Episode 12)
Strike Witches: Road to Berlin (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 24, 2020)

KimiSen Episode 12 (Complete)
Kuma Kuma Kuma Bear Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2020)

*Today:*

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Gou (Episode 13)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 25, 2020)

Atashin'chi - 201-202.youtube
Akudama Drive - 12 (end).mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 25, 2020)

Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 45
Akudama Drive Episode 12 (Complete)
Adachi to Shimamura Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 25, 2020)

*Re:Zero (S2) *- Episodes 29 and 30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2020)

*Today:*

Adachi to Shimamura (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Jujutsu Kaisen (TV) (Episode 13)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 26, 2020)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 13.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 26, 2020)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 13
Assault Lily Episode 12 (Complete)
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 13
Hypnosis Mic: Division Rap Battle - Rhyme Anima Episode 13 (Complete)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 26, 2020)

Black Clover Episodes 38-39
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2020)

*Today:*

Assault Lily: Bouquet (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka? Bloom (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi  (Ch.13)
Kamisama ni Natta Hi (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Senyoku no Sigrdrifa (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 27, 2020)

Senyoku no Sigrdrifa Episode 12 (Complete)
Kamisama ni Natta Hi Episode 12 (Complete)
Dragon Quest - Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 13
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Raihousha-hen Episode 13 (Complete)
Love Live! Nijigasaki Gakuen School Idol Doukoukai Episode 13 (Complete)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 27, 2020)

Black Clover Episodes 40-41
Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 13


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 27, 2020)

*The World God Only Knows: Goddesses *- Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2020)

*Today:*


Munou na Nana (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 28, 2020)

Maesetsu! Episode 12 (Complete)
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 30
Munou na Nana Episode 13 (Complete)
IDOLiSH 7: Second Beat! Episode 15 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 28, 2020)

Boruto - 180.mp4
Attack on Titan - 63.mp4


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 28, 2020)

One Piece Episodes 955-956


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 28, 2020)

*The World God Only Knows: Goddesses *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2020)

*Today:*


Healin' Good♡Precure (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 29, 2020)

Ochikobore Fruit Tart Episode 12 (Complete)
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Episode 4


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 29, 2020)

Kimetsu no Yaiba Episodes 1-2


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 30, 2020)

One Piece


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2020)

*Today:*


Healin' Good Precure (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 30, 2020)

Magatsu Wahreit: Zuerst Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 30, 2020)

Kimetsu no Yaiba Episodes 3-5


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 30, 2020)

*The World God Only Knows: Goddesses *- Episodes 5-8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2020)

*Today:*


Noblesse (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 31, 2020)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 30.mp4


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 31, 2020)

Black Clover Episodes 42-43


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 31, 2020)

*The World God Only Knows: Goddesses *- Episodes 9-12 *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2021)

*Today:*

Healin' Good Precure (Episode 8)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 2, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 44


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 2, 2021)

Mewkledreamy Episode 33
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 46


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Jan 2, 2021)

Watch Attack on Titan Season 1,2,3 within 2 days.

It's actually very good, lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2021)

*Today:*

Healin' Good Precure (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 2, 2021)

*Re:ZERO (S2) *- Episodes 31 and 32


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 3, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 45


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2021)

*Today:*

Healin' Good Precure (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 3, 2021)

Mewkledreamy Episode 34
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 47


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2021)

*Today:*

Healin' Good Precure (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 4, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 203-204.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 4, 2021)

Mewkledreamy Episode 35
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 48


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2021)

*Today:*

Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 5, 2021)

Gekidol Episode 1
Urasekai Picnic Episode 1
Osomatsu-san S3 Episode 13
Skate Leading Stars Episode 1
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby S2 Episode 1
Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2021)

*Today:*

Uma Musume: Pretty Derby Season 2 (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 6, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 205-206.youtube


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Jan 6, 2021)

First 4 episodes of Fairy Tail. I was expecting it to be unconsumable seeing all the hate it gets. But it was pretty neat actually. Guess it goes to shit later on, or maybe just overhated. It has that 2003 FMA vibe and I am loving it.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 6, 2021)

Skate Leading Stars Episode 2
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 49


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2021)

*Today:*

Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season Part 2 (Episode 1)
Yakusoku no Neverland 2nd Season (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 7, 2021)

Re:Zero S2 P2 Episode 1
Hortensia Saga Episode 1
Yakusoku no Neverland S2 Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2021)

*Today:*

5-toubun no Hanayome S2 (Episode 1)
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Gou (Episode 14)
Yuru Camp? Season 2 (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 8, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 207-208.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 8, 2021)

Beastars S2 Episode 1
Yuru Camp S2 Episode 1
Hataraku Saibou: Black Episode 1
Tenchi Souzou Design-bu Episode 1
Go-toubun no Hanayome S2 Episode 1
2.43: Seiin Koukou Danshi Volley-bu Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2021)

*Today:*

Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun (Episode 1)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon (Episode 1)
WIXOSS Diva(A)Live (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 9, 2021)

Back Arrow - 1.mp4
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 14.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 9, 2021)

Back Arrow Episode 1
Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun Episode 1
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon Episode 1
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 15


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 10, 2021)

Horimiya - 1.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2021)

*Today:*


Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi (Episode 14)
Horimiya (Episode 1)
World Trigger S2 (Episode 1)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 10, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 46-47


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 10, 2021)

Horimiya Episode 1
SK8 the Infinity Episode 1
Kai Byoui Ramune Episode 1
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 14


----------



## Delta Shell 1 (Jan 10, 2021)

One Piece 957
Jujutsu Kaisen 11


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 11, 2021)

Boruto - 181.mp4
Jobless Reincarnation꞉ I Will Seriously Try If I Go To Another World - 1.mp4
Attack on Titan - 64.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2021)

*Today:*


Non Non Biyori Nonstop  (Episode 1)
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Episode 1)
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 11, 2021)

Idoly Pride Episode 1
Kemono Jihen Episode 1
Mushoku Tensei Episode 1
Skate-Leading Stars Episode 3
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 31


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2021)

*Today:*

Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari (Episode 2)
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby (TV) Season 2 (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 12, 2021)

Urasekai Picnic Episode 2
Osomatsu-san S3 Episode 14
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby S2 Episode 2
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Episode 5
Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2021)

*Today:*


Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 13, 2021)

Aikatsu Planet Episode 1
Wonder Egg Priority Episode 1
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 50


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 13, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 209-210.youtube


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2021)

*Today:*


Log Horizon: Entaku Houkai (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 14, 2021)

Log Horizon - 51.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 14, 2021)

Re:Zero S2 P2 Episode 2
Hortensia Saga Episode 2 
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2021)

*Today:*

5-toubun no Hanayome S2 (Episode 2)
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Gou (Episode 15)
Yuru Camp Season 2 (Episode 2)
Yakusoku no Neverland 2nd Season (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 15, 2021)

Dr. Stone S2 Episode 1
Yuru Camp S2 Episode 2
Hataraku Saibou: Black Episode 2
Tenchi Souzou Design-bu Episode 2
Yakusoku no Neverland S2 Episode 2
Go-toubun no Hanayome S2 Episode 2
2.43: Seiin Koukou Danshi Volley-bu Episode 2


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 15, 2021)

Captain Harlock


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2021)

*Today:*

Dr. Stone: Stone Wars (Episode 1)
Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun (Episode 2)
Jujutsu Kaisen (TV) (Episode 14)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon (Episode 2)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 16, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 48-49
Kimetsu no Yaiba Episodes 6-8
Noblesse Episodes 1-3


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 16, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 31.mp4
Atashin'chi - 211-212.youtube
Back Arrow - 2.mp4
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 15.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 16, 2021)

Gekidol Episode 2
Back Arrow Episode 2
Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 14
Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun Episode 2
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon Episode 2
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 16


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 17, 2021)

Horimiya - 2.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2021)

*Today:*

Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi (Episode 15)
Horimiya (Episode 2)
Redo Healer (Episode 1)
World Trigger 2nd Season (Episode 2)


----------



## KamuiKye (Jan 17, 2021)

This week.

I rewatched Yuri on ice.
Jujutsu Kaisen episode 14
Boruto episode 182


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 17, 2021)

Horimiya Episode 2
Beastars S2 Episode 2
SK8 the Infinity Episode 2
Kai Byoui Ramune Episode 2
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 15


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 18, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 50
Kimetsu no Yaiba Episodes 9-12
Noblesse Episodes 4-7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2021)

*Today:*

Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Episode 2)
Non Non Biyori Nonstop (Episode 2)
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season Part 2 (Episode 2)
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 18, 2021)

Boruto - 182.mp4
Jobless Reincarnation - 2.mp4
Attack on Titan - 65.mp4
Atashin'chi - 213-214.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 18, 2021)

Idoly Pride Episode 2
Kemono Jihen Episode 2
Mushoku Tensei Episode 2
Skate-Leading Stars Episode 4
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 32


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 18, 2021)

Hunter x Hunter (1999) Episodes 17-20


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 19, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 51
Kimetsu no Yaiba Episodes 13-15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2021)

*Today:*

Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari (Episode 3)
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby (TV) Season 2 (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 19, 2021)

Urasekai Picnic Episode 3
Osomatsu-san S3 Episode 15
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby S2 Episode 3
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Episode 6
Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari Episode 3


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 19, 2021)

Watched *Cells at Work Black* 1-4.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 19, 2021)

Hunter x Hunter (1999) - Episodes 25-28


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 20, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 52
Kimetsu no Yaiba Episodes 16-17


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2021)

*Today:*

Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 20, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 32.mp4
Atashin'chi - 215-216.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 20, 2021)

Gekidol Episode 3
Wonder Egg Priority Episode 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 21, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 53-54


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2021)

*Today:*

Log Horizon: Entaku Houkai (Episode 2)
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season Part 2 (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 21, 2021)

Log Horizon - 52.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 21, 2021)

Re:Zero S2 P2 Episode 3
Hortensia Saga Episode 3
Mewkledreamy Episode 36
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 51
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2021)

*Today:*

5-toubun no HanayomeS2 (Episode 3)
Dr. Stone: Stone Wars (Episode 2)
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Gou (Episode 16)
Yakusoku no Neverland 2nd Season (Episode 3)
Yuru Camp? Season 2 (Episode 3)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 22, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 55-56


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 22, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 217-218.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 22, 2021)

Dr. Stone S2 Episode 2
Yuru Camp S2 Episode 3
Hataraku Saibou: Black Episode 3
Tenchi Souzou Design-bu Episode 3
Yakusoku no Neverland S2 Episode 3
Go-toubun no Hanayome S2 Episode 3
2.43: Seiin Koukou Danshi Volley-bu Episode 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 23, 2021)

Kimetsu no Yaiba Episodes 18-21


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 23, 2021)

Hunter x Hunter (1999) Episodes 37-40


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2021)

*Today:*

Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun (Episode 3)
Jujutsu Kaisen (TV) (Episode 15)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 23, 2021)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 15
Back Arrow Episode 3 (Dropped)
Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun Episode 3
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon Episode 3
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 17


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 24, 2021)

Back Arrow - 3.mp4
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 33.mp4
Horimiya - 3.mp4
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 16.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2021)

*Today:*


Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi (Episode 16)
Horimiya (Episode 3)
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi (Episode 2)
World Trigger 2nd Season (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 24, 2021)

Horimiya Episode 3
Beastars S2 Episode 3
SK8 the Infinity Episode 3
Kai Byoui Ramune Episode 3
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 16


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 24, 2021)

Noblesse Episodes 8-11


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 24, 2021)

*Konosuba (S2) *- Episode 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 25, 2021)

*Hunter x Hunter (1999)* Episodes 43-48


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2021)

*Today:*

Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Episode 3)
Non Non Biyori Nonstop (Episode 3)
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season (Episode 7)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 25, 2021)

Noblesse Episodes 12-13


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 25, 2021)

Idoly Pride Episode 3
Kemono Jihen Episode 3
Mushoku Tensei Episode 3
Skate-Leading Stars Episode 5


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 25, 2021)

Jobless Reincarnation - 3.mp4
Atashin'chi - 219-220.youtube


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2021)

*Today:*


Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari (Episode 4)
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby (TV) Season 2 (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 26, 2021)

Attack on Titan - 66.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 26, 2021)

Urasekai Picnic Episode 4
Osomatsu-san S3 Episode 16
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby S2 Episode 4
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Episode 7
Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari Episode 4


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 26, 2021)

Kimetsu no Yaiba Episode 22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2021)

*Today:*


Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 27, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 221-222.youtube


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 27, 2021)

Kimetsu no Yaiba Episode 23


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 27, 2021)

Gekidol Episode 4
Aikatsu Planet Episode 2
Mewkledreamy Episode 37
Wonder Egg Priority Episode 3
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 52
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2021)

*Today:*

Log Horizon: Entaku Houkai (Episode 3)
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season Part 2 (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 28, 2021)

Log Horizon - 53.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 28, 2021)

Re:Zero S2 P2 Episode 4
Hortensia Saga Episode 4
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi Episode 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 28, 2021)

Kimetsu no Yaiba Episode 24


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 28, 2021)

Watched:

*Uma Musume Pretty Derby *4
*Quintessential Quintuplets S2* 4
*Attack on Titan S4* 1-5
*Dr. Stone Stone Wars* 1-3
*Jobless Reincarnation *1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2021)

*Today:*

5-toubun no Hanayome S2 (Episode 4)
Dr. Stone: Stone Wars (Episode 3)
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Gou (Episode 17)
Yakusoku no Neverland 2nd Season (Episode 4)
Yuru Camp Season 2 (Episode 4)


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 29, 2021)

Hunter x Hunter (1999) Ep. 61 and 62

Detective Conan Episodes 192 to 194

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 29, 2021)

Dr. Stone S2 Episode 3
Yuru Camp S2 Episode 4
Hataraku Saibou: Black Episode 4
Tenchi Souzou Design-bu Episode 4
Yakusoku no Neverland S2 Episode 4
Go-toubun no Hanayome S2 Episode 4
2.43: Seiin Koukou Danshi Volley-bu Episode 4


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 29, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 223-224.youtube
Boruto - 183.mp4


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 29, 2021)

Kimetsu no Yaiba Episode 25


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 30, 2021)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episodes 14-15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2021)

*Today:*

Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun (Episode 3)
Jujutsu Kaisen (TV) (Episode 15)
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi (Episode 3)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 30, 2021)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 16
Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun Episode 4
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon Episode 4
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 18


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 30, 2021)

Back Arrow - 4.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2021)

*Today:*

Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi (Episode 17)
Horimiya (Episode 4)
World Trigger 2nd Season (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 31, 2021)

Horimiya Episode 4
Beastars S2 Episode 4
SK8 the Infinity Episode 4
Kai Byoui Ramune Episode 4
Hataraku Saibou: Black Episodes 5-6
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 17


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 31, 2021)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 17.mp4
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 34.mp4
Horimiya - 4.mp4


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 31, 2021)

One Piece Episodes 957-959


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2021)

*Today:*

Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Episode 4)
Non Non Biyori Nonstop (Episode 4)
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season (Episode 8)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 1, 2021)

Kimetsu no Yaiba Episode 26


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 1, 2021)

Idoly Pride Episode 4
Kemono Jihen Episode 4
Mushoku Tensei Episode 4
Skate-Leading Stars Episode 6


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 1, 2021)

Boruto - 184.mp4
Jobless Reincarnation - 4.mp4
Attack on Titan - 67.mp4
Atashin'chi - 225-226.youtube


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Feb 1, 2021)

Man I've finished HxH 2011 ...what a ride. A certain arc with certain insects made me cry my eyes out , like seriously , I haven't cried this much since the last funeral I've been to. I gotta pick up the manga now but I haven't felt this way about an anime since ttgl


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Feb 1, 2021)

Hunter x Hunter OVA Ep 1-8

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Feb 1, 2021)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> Hunter x Hunter OVA Ep 1-8


THERES 8 OVAS?!?!


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 1, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episode 1

Surprised it took me this long to start a Gundam series, but hey, better late than never.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Feb 2, 2021)

SayoSenpaiPls said:


> THERES 8 OVAS?!?!


There are 3 OVA series of HxH. Each continue off the 1999 TV series which ended around 2/3rds into the Yorknew arc because it caught up to the manga. The 8-episode OVA I watched was the finale of the Yorknew arc (I have no plans to watch the two Greed Island OVAs).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2021)

*Today:*

Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari (Episode 5)
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby (TV) Season 2 (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 2, 2021)

Urasekai Picnic Episode 5
Osomatsu-san S3 Episode 17
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby S2 Episode 5
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Episode 8
Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari Episode 5


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Feb 2, 2021)

Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso Ep 1-5


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 2, 2021)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 16

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 2, 2021)

K-On Movie

The characters visit London and I love how much detail the film put in to make it incredibly realistic. I live in London and everything is recognisable instantly, the animators really put the effort in. They don't do the lazy thing of putting all the major landmarks in London within a few minutes walk of each other. It's set in 2010 but it's exactly as I remember London then. Even some of the signage on things like the bus timetables matches. When they visit Camden Station that is exactly how it looks and when they are by the Tower of London you can see the Shard being built in the background.

Also love the chorus Yui adds on suddenly at the end in Engrish. "Lodon, Lodon!!!"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2021)

*Today:*

Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season (Episode 4)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 3, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 57


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 3, 2021)

Gekidol Episode 5
Aikatsu Planet Episode 3
Mewkledreamy Episode 38
Wonder Egg Priority Episode 4
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 53
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 34


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 3, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 227-228.youtube


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2021)

*Today:*

Log Horizon: Entaku Houkai (Episode 4)
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season Part 2 (Episode 5)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 4, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 58


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 4, 2021)

Log Horizon - 54.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 4, 2021)

Re:Zero S2 P2 Episode 5
Hortensia Saga Episode 5
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi Episode 4


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 5, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 59


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2021)

*Today:*

5-toubun no Hanayome S2 (Episode 5)
Dr. Stone: Stone Wars (Episode 4)
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Gou (Episode 18)
Yakusoku no Neverland 2nd Season (Episode 5)
Yuru Camp Season 2 (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 5, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 229-230.youtube


----------



## Trueno (Feb 5, 2021)

The first season of the Kuroko no Basket dub on Netflix.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 5, 2021)

Dr. Stone S2 Episode 4
Yuru Camp S2 Episode 5
Hataraku Saibou: Black Episode 7
Tenchi Souzou Design-bu Episode 5
Yakusoku no Neverland S2 Episode 5
Go-toubun no Hanayome S2 Episode 5
2.43: Seiin Koukou Danshi Volley-bu Episode 5


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 6, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 60


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2021)

*Today:*


Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun (Episode 4)
Jujutsu Kaisen (TV) (Episode 16)
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi (Episode 4)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 6, 2021)

Back Arrow - 5.mp4
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 18.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 6, 2021)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 17
Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun Episode 5
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon Episode 5
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 19


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 6, 2021)

*Konosuba (S2) *- Episode 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 6, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 61


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2021)

*Today:*

Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi (Episode 18)
Horimiya (Episode 5)
World Trigger 2nd Season (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 7, 2021)

Horimiya Episode 5
Beastars S2 Episode 5
SK8 the Infinity Episode 5
Kai Byoui Ramune Episode 5
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 18


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 7, 2021)

Horimiya - 5.mp4


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 7, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episode 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 8, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 62


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2021)

*Today:*

Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Episode 5)
Non Non Biyori Nonstop (Episode 5)
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 8, 2021)

Idoly Pride Episode 5
Kemono Jihen Episode 5
Mushoku Tensei Episode 5
Skate-Leading Stars Episode 7


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 8, 2021)

*Lupin the 3rd: The First (film)
Konosuba (S2) *- Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2021)

*Today:*

Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari (Episode 5)
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby (TV) Season 2 (Episode 5)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 9, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 63


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 9, 2021)

Urasekai Picnic Episode 6
Osomatsu-san S3 Episode 18
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby S2 Episode 6
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Episode 9
Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2021)

*Today:*

Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season (Episode 5)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 10, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 64


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 10, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 233-234.youtube
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 35.mp4


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 10, 2021)

Golden Time


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 10, 2021)

Gekidol Episode 6
Aikatsu Planet Episode 4
Mewkledreamy Episode 38
Wonder Egg Priority Episode 5
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 54
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 35


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2021)

*Today:*

Log Horizon: Entaku Houkai (Episode 5)
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season Part 2 (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 11, 2021)

Log Horizon - 55.mp4


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 11, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 65


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 11, 2021)

Re:Zero S2 P2 Episode 6
Hortensia Saga Episode 6
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2021)

*Today:*


5-toubun no Hanayome S2 (Episode 6)
Dr. Stone: Stone Wars (Episode 5)
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Gou (Episode 19)
Yuru Camp Season 2 (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 12, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 235-236.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 12, 2021)

Dr. Stone S2 Episode 5
Yuru Camp S2 Episode 6
Hataraku Saibou: Black Episode 8
Tenchi Souzou Design-bu Episode 6
Go-toubun no Hanayome S2 Episode 6
2.43: Seiin Koukou Danshi Volley-bu Episode 6


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 12, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 66


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2021)

*Today:*

Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun (Episode 5)
Jujutsu Kaisen (TV) (Episode 17)
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi (Episode 5)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 13, 2021)

Back Arrow - 6.mp4
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 19.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 13, 2021)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 18
Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun Episode 6
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon Episode 6
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 20


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 13, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 67
Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 14
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season Episodes 1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2021)

*Today:*

Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi (Episode 19)
Horimiya (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 14, 2021)

Horimiya Episode 6
Beastars S2 Episode 6
SK8 the Infinity Episode 6
Kai Byoui Ramune Episode 6
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 19


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 14, 2021)

Horimiya - 6.mp4
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 36.mp4


----------



## Veggie (Feb 14, 2021)

I just saw the last episode of Attack on Titan and Jujutsu Kaisen. AoT was more slowed pace but Jujutsu delivered in spades.


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 14, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episode 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 15, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 68-70


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2021)

*Today:*

Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Episode 6)
Non Non Biyori Nonstop (Episode 6)
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 15, 2021)

Idoly Pride Episode 6
Kemono Jihen Episode 6
Mushoku Tensei Episode 6
Skate-Leading Stars Episode 8


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 15, 2021)

Jobless Reincarnation - 6.mp4
Attack on Titan - 69.mp4
Atashin'chi - 237-238.youtube


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 16, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 71-72


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2021)

*Today:*

Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari (Episode 6)
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby (TV) Season 2 (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 16, 2021)

Urasekai Picnic Episode 7
Osomatsu-san S3 Episode 19
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby S2 Episode 7
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Episode 10
Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari Episode 7


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 17, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 73-74


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2021)

*Today:*

Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 17, 2021)

Gekidol Episode 7
Aikatsu Planet Episode 5
Mewkledreamy Episode 39
Wonder Egg Priority Episode 6
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 55
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 36


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 17, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 239-240.youtube


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 18, 2021)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 17


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2021)

*Today:*

Log Horizon S3 (Episode 6)
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season Part 2 (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 18, 2021)

Re:Zero S2 P2 Episode 7
Hortensia Saga Episode 7
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi Episode 6


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 18, 2021)

Log Horizon - 56.mp4
Boruto - 186.mp4


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 19, 2021)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2021)

*Today:*

5-toubun no Hanayome S2 (Episode 7)
Dr. Stone: Stone Wars (Episode 6)
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Gou (Ch.20)
Yuru Camp Season 2 (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 19, 2021)

Dr. Stone S2 Episode 6
Yuru Camp S2 Episode 7
Hataraku Saibou: Black Episode 9
Tenchi Souzou Design-bu Episode 7
Yakusoku no Neverland S2 Episode 6
Go-toubun no Hanayome S2 Episode 7
2.43: Seiin Koukou Danshi Volley-bu Episode 7


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 19, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 241-242.youtube


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 20, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 75-77


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2021)

*Today:*

Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun (Episode 6)
Jujutsu Kaisen (TV) (Episode 18)
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi (Episode 6)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 20, 2021)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 19
Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun Episode 7
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon Episode 7
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 21


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 20, 2021)

Back Arrow - 7.mp4


----------



## KamuiKye (Feb 20, 2021)

JJK ep 19

SK8 the infinity ep 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2021)

*Today:*

Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi (Episode 20)
Horimiya (Episode 7)
World Trigger 2nd Season (Episode 6)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 21, 2021)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episodes 18-19
Jujutsu Kaisen Episodes 16-17
One Piece Episodes 960-962
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season Episodes 4-5


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 21, 2021)

Horimiya - 7.mp4
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 20.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 21, 2021)

Horimiya Episode 7
Beastars S2 Episode 7
SK8 the Infinity Episode 7
Kai Byoui Ramune Episode 7
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 20


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 21, 2021)

*Konosuba (S2) *- Episodes 4 and 5


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 22, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 78


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2021)

*Today:*

Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Episode 7)
Non Non Biyori Nonstop (Episode 7)
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season (Episode 11)
Yakusoku no Neverland 2nd Season (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 22, 2021)

Jobless Reincarnation - 7.mp4
Attack on Titan - 70.mp4
Boruto - 187.mp4
Atashin'chi - 243-244.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 23, 2021)

Idoly Pride Episode 7
Kemono Jihen Episode 7
Mushoku Tensei Episode 7
Skate-Leading Stars Episode 9


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 23, 2021)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2021)

*Today:*

Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari (Episode 7)
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby (TV) Season 2 (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 24, 2021)

Urasekai Picnic Episode 8
Osomatsu-san S3 Episode 20
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby S2 Episode 8
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Episode 11
Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari Episode 8


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 24, 2021)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2021)

*Today:*

Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 24, 2021)

Gekidol Episode 8
Aikatsu Planet Episode 6
Mewkledreamy Episode 40
Wonder Egg Priority Episode 7
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 56
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 37


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 25, 2021)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2021)

*Today:*

Log Horizon S3 (Episode 7)
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season Part 2 (Episode 8)


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 25, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 245-246.youtube
Log Horizon - 57.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 25, 2021)

Re:Zero S2 P2 Episode 8
Hortensia Saga Episode 8
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi Episode 7


----------



## Trojan (Feb 25, 2021)

anyone knows an anime/TV show (*not* TOO long)/movie

about a group of people lost in an island/deserted placed 
and has a nice mix of everything? 
(Action, Mystery, romance, fantasy...etc) 

if not

what are some good anime suggestions? 
(preferably, not too long. Short anime are ideal)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2021)

*Today:*

5-toubun no Hanayome S2 (Episode 7)
Dr. Stone: Stone Wars (Episode 7)
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Gou (Episode 20)
Yuru Camp Season 2 (Episode 7)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 26, 2021)

Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season Episode 6


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 26, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 247-248.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 26, 2021)

Dr. Stone S2 Episode 7
Yuru Camp S2 Episode 8
Hataraku Saibou: Black Episode 10
Tenchi Souzou Design-bu Episode 8
Yakusoku no Neverland S2 Episode 7
Go-toubun no Hanayome S2 Episode 8
2.43: Seiin Koukou Danshi Volley-bu Episode 8


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 27, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 79-80


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2021)

*Today:*

Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun (Episode 8)
Jujutsu Kaisen (TV) (Episode 20)
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi (Episode 7)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 27, 2021)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 20
Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun Episode 8
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon Episode 8
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 22


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 27, 2021)

Back Arrow - 8.mp4
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 21.mp4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2021)

*Today:*

Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi (Episode 21)
Horimiya (Episode 8)
World Trigger 2nd Season (Episode 7)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 28, 2021)

One Piece Episode 963


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 28, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 38.mp4
Horimiya - 8.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 28, 2021)

Horimiya Episode 8
Beastars S2 Episode 8
SK8 the Infinity Episode 8
Kai Byoui Ramune Episode 8
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 21


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 1, 2021)

Watched *Re:Zero S2* 4-12.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2021)

*Today:*

Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Episode 8)
Non Non Biyori Nonstop (Episode 8)
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season (Episode 12)
Yakusoku no Neverland 2nd Season (Episode 7)


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 1, 2021)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 21
One Piece Episode 964


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 1, 2021)

Jobless Reincarnation - 8.mp4
Attack on Titan - 71.mp4
Atashin'chi - 249-250.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 1, 2021)

Idoly Pride Episode 8
Kemono Jihen Episode 8
Mushoku Tensei Episode 8
Skate-Leading Stars Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2021)

*Today:*

Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari (Episode 8)
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby (TV) Season 2 (Episode 9)


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 2, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 81


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 2, 2021)

True Cooking Master Boy - 20


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 2, 2021)

Urasekai Picnic Episode 9
Osomatsu-san S3 Episode 21
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby S2 Episode 9
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Episode 12
Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari Episode 9


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 3, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 82


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 3, 2021)

Gekidol Episode 9
Aikatsu Planet Episode 7
Mewkledreamy Episode 41
Wonder Egg Priority Episode 8
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 57
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 38


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 3, 2021)

Boruto - 188.mp4
Atashin'chi - 251-252.youtube


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 3, 2021)

*Konosuba (S2) *- Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2021)

*Today:*

Log Horizon: Entaku Houkai (Episode 8)
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season Part 2 (Episode 9)

*Yesterday:*

Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 4, 2021)

Re:Zero S2 P2 Episode 9
Hortensia Saga Episode 9
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi Episode 8


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 4, 2021)

Log Horizon - 58.mp4


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 5, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 83


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2021)

*Today:*

5-toubun no Hanayome S2 (Episode 8)
Dr. Stone: Stone Wars (Episode 8)
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Gou (Episode 21)
Yuru Camp Season 2 (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 5, 2021)

Dr. Stone S2 Episode 8
Yuru Camp S2 Episode 9
Hataraku Saibou: Black Episode 11
Tenchi Souzou Design-bu Episode 9
Yakusoku no Neverland S2 Episode 8
Go-toubun no Hanayome S2 Episode 9
2.43: Seiin Koukou Danshi Volley-bu Episode 9


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 5, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 253-254.youtube


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2021)

Past three days, marathon s-CRY-ed, all 26 episodes sub and dub. Crunchyroll


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2021)

*Today:*

Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun (Episode 9)
Jujutsu Kaisen (TV) (Episode 21)
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaosh (Episode 8)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 6, 2021)

Back Arrow - 9.mp4
Yo-kai Watch Jam꞉ Yo-Kai Academy Y - 13.mp4
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 22.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 6, 2021)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 21
Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun Episode 9
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon Episode 9
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 23


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 6, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 84-85
Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 20


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 6, 2021)

_Yesterday:_

*Konosuba (S2) *- Episode 7

_Today:_

*Konosuba (S2) *- Episodes 8 and 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2021)

*Today:*

Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi (Episode 22)
Horimiya (Episode 9)
World Trigger 2nd Season (Episode 8)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 7, 2021)

Horimiya - 9.mp4
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 39.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 7, 2021)

Horimiya Episode 9
Beastars S2 Episode 9
SK8 the Infinity Episode 9
Kai Byoui Ramune Episode 9
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 22


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 8, 2021)

Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2021)

*Today:*

Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Episode 9)
Non Non Biyori Nonstop (Episode 9)
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season (Episode 12)
Yakusoku no Neverland 2nd Season (Episode 8)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 8, 2021)

Jobless Reincarnation - 9.mp4
Attack on Titan - 72.mp4
Atashin'chi - 255-256.youtube
Boruto - 189.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 8, 2021)

Idoly Pride Episode 9
Kemono Jihen Episode 9
Mushoku Tensei Episode 9
Skate-Leading Stars Episode 11


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 8, 2021)

Watched * Uma Musume Pretty Derby S2* 10


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 9, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 86


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2021)

*Today:*

Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari (Episode 10)
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby (TV) Season 2 (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 9, 2021)

True Cooking Master Boy - 21


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 9, 2021)

Urasekai Picnic Episode 10
Osomatsu-san S3 Episode 22
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby S2 Episode 10
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Episode 13
Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari Episode 10


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 10, 2021)

Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2021)

*Today:*

Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 10, 2021)

Gekidol Episode 10
Aikatsu Planet Episode 8
Mewkledreamy Episode 42
Wonder Egg Priority Episode 9
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 58
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 39


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 10, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 257-258.youtube


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 11, 2021)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 22

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2021)

*Today:*

Log Horizon: Entaku Houkai (Episode 9)
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season Part 2 (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 11, 2021)

Log Horizon - 59.mp4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 11, 2021)

Re:Zero S2 P2 Episode 10
Hortensia Saga Episode 10
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi Episode 9


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2021)

World Trigger is fucking awesome this season.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 12, 2021)

Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season Episode 9



Rukia said:


> World Trigger is fucking awesome this season.


Somehow missed that S2 has started


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2021)

*Today:*

5-toubun no Hanayome S2 (Episode 10)
Dr. Stone: Stone Wars (Episode 9)
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Gou (Episode 22)
Yuru Camp Season 2 (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 12, 2021)

Atashin'chi 259-260.youtube


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 12, 2021)

Dr. Stone S2 Episode 9
Yuru Camp S2 Episode 10
Hataraku Saibou: Black Episode 12
Tenchi Souzou Design-bu Episode 10
Yakusoku no Neverland S2 Episode 9
Go-toubun no Hanayome S2 Episode 10
2.43: Seiin Koukou Danshi Volley-bu Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2021)

*Today:*

Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun (Episode 10)
Jujutsu Kaisen (TV) (Episode 22)
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi (Episode 9)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 13, 2021)

Back Arrow - 10
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 23


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 13, 2021)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 22
Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun Episode 10
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon Episode 10
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 24


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 13, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 87


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2021)

*Today:*


Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi (Episode 23)
Horimiya (Episode 10)
World Trigger 2nd Season (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 14, 2021)

Horimiya - 10
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 40


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 14, 2021)

Horimiya Episode 10
Beastars S2 Episode 10
Kai Byoui Ramune Episode 10
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 23


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 14, 2021)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 21
One Piece Episode 965

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2021)

*Today:*


Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Episode 10)
Non Non Biyori Nonstop (Episode 10)
Yakusoku no Neverland 2nd Season (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 15, 2021)

Idoly Pride Episode 10
Kemono Jihen Episode 10
Mushoku Tensei Episode 10
Skate-Leading Stars Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 15, 2021)

Boruto - 190
Jobless Reincarnation - 10
Atashin'chi - 261-262


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 15, 2021)

World Trigger S2 Episodes 1-3


----------



## Shadow Sovereign (Mar 16, 2021)

Did a marathon of Grimgar of Fantasy and Ash.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2021)

*Today:*

Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari (Episode 11)
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby (TV) Season 2 (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 16, 2021)

True Cooking Master Boy - 22


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 16, 2021)

Urasekai Picnic Episode 11
Osomatsu-san S3 Episode 23
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby S2 Episode 11
Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari Episode 11


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 16, 2021)

*Konosuba (S2) *- Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2021)

*Today:*

Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 17, 2021)

Gekidol Episode 11
Aikatsu Planet Episode 9
Mewkledreamy Episode 43
Wonder Egg Priority Episode 10
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 59


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 17, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 263-264


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 17, 2021)

World Trigger S2 Episodes 4-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2021)

*Today:*


Log Horizon: Entaku Houkai (Episode 10)
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season Part 2 (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 18, 2021)

Re:Zero S2 P2 Episode 11
Hortensia Saga Episode 11
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi Episode 10


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 18, 2021)

Yo-kai Watch Jam꞉ Yo-Kai Academy Y - 14
Log Horizon - 60


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 18, 2021)

*Konosuba (S2) *- Episode 11 *(S2 end)*


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 18, 2021)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 23
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season Episode 10
World Trigger S2 Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2021)

*Today:*


5-toubun no Hanayome S2 (Episode 11)
Dr. Stone: Stone Wars (Episode 10)
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Gou (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
Yuru Camp Season 2 (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 19, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 265-266


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 19, 2021)

Dr. Stone S2 Episode 10
Yuru Camp S2 Episode 11
Tenchi Souzou Design-bu Episode 11
Yakusoku no Neverland S2 Episode 10
Go-toubun no Hanayome S2 Episode 11
2.43: Seiin Koukou Danshi Volley-bu Episode 11
Hataraku Saibou: Black Episode 13 (Complete)


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 19, 2021)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 22
World Trigger S2 Episodes 8-9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2021)

*Today:*


Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun (Episode 11)
Jujutsu Kaisen (TV) (Episode 23)
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi (Episode 10)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 20, 2021)

Back Arrow - 11
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 24


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 20, 2021)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 23
Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun Episode 11
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon Episode 11
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 25


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 20, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 88


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 21, 2021)

Watched *Attack on Titan S4* 13.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2021)

*Today:*


Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
Horimiya (Episode 11)
World Trigger 2nd Season (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 21, 2021)

Horimiya - 11
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 41


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 21, 2021)

Horimiya Episode 11
Beastars S2 Episode 11
SK8 the Infinity Episode 10
Kai Byoui Ramune Episode 11
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2021)

*Today:*

Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Episode 11) *[Complete]*
Non Non Biyori Nonstop (Episode 11)
Yakusoku no Neverland 2nd Season (Episode 10)
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season (Episode 13-14)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 22, 2021)

Jobless Reincarnation - 11 (end of season 1)
Attack on Titan - 73-74
Atashin'chi - 267-268


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 22, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episode 4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 22, 2021)

Idoly Pride Episode 11
Kemono Jihen Episode 11
Mushoku Tensei Episode 11 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2021)

*Today:*

Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby (TV) Season 2 (Episode 12)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 23, 2021)

True Cooking Master Boy - 23


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 23, 2021)

Osomatsu-san S3 Episode 24
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby S2 Episode 12
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Episodes 14-15
Urasekai Picnic Episode 12 (Complete)
Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 23, 2021)

*Re:ZERO (S2) *- Episode 33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2021)

*Today:*

Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 24, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 269-270
Shirobako Movie


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 24, 2021)

Aikatsu Planet Episode 10
Mewkledreamy Episode 44
Gekidol Episode 12 (Complete)
Wonder Egg Priority Episode 11
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 60
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 40


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 24, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2021)

*Today:*

Log Horizon: Entaku Houkai (Episode 11)
Re:Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu 2nd Season Part 2 (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 25, 2021)

Yo-kai Watch Jam꞉ Yo-Kai Academy Y - 15
Log Horizon - 61


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 25, 2021)

Re:Zero S2 P2 Episode 12 (Complete)
Hortensia Saga Episode 12 (Complete)
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi Episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2021)

*Today:*

5-toubun no Hanayome S2 (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Dr. Stone: Stone Wars (Episode 11) *[/Complete]*
Yuru Camp Season 2 (Episode 12)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 26, 2021)

Boruto - 191
Atashin'chi - 271-272


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 26, 2021)

Yuru Camp S2 Episode 12
Dr. Stone S2 Episode 11 (Complete)
Tenchi Souzou Design-bu Episode 12 (Complete)
Yakusoku no Neverland S2 Episode 11 (Complete)
Go-toubun no Hanayome S2 Episode 12 (Complete)
2.43: Seiin Koukou Danshi Volley-bu Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2021)

*Today:*

Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Jujutsu Kaisen (TV) (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi (Episode 11)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 27, 2021)

Back Arrow - 12
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 25


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 27, 2021)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episode 24 (Complete)
Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun Episode 12 (Complete)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon Episode 12 (Complete)
King's Raid: Ishi wo Tsugumono-tachi Episode 26 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 1)
Horimiya (Episode 12)
World Trigger 2nd Season (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 28, 2021)

Horimiya - 12


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 28, 2021)

Horimiya Episode 12
SK8 the Infinity Episode 11
Beastars S2 Episode 12 (Complete)
Boku no Hero Academia S5 Episode 1
Kai Byoui Ramune Episode 12 (Complete)
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2021)

*Today:*

Non Non Biyori Nonstop (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season (Episode 16) *[/Complete]*
Yakusoku no Neverland 2nd Season Episode 11 *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 29, 2021)

Attack on Titan - 75 (end of season 4 part 1)
Atashin'chi - 273-274


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 29, 2021)

Idoly Pride Episode 12 (Complete)
Kemono Jihen Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2021)

*Today:*

Uma Musume: Pretty Derby (TV) Season 2 (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 30, 2021)

True Cooking Master Boy - 24 (end of season 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 30, 2021)

Osomatsu-san S3 Episode 25 (Complete)
Uma Musume: Pretty Derby S2 Episode 13 (Complete)
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Episodes 16 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2021)

*Today:*

King's Raid (Episode 1-3)
Koi to Yobu ni wa Kimochi Warui (Episode 1)
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 31, 2021)

Aikatsu Planet Episode 11
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 41
Wonder Egg Priority Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 31, 2021)

Jouran꞉ The Princess of Snow and Blood - 1
Atashin'chi - 275-276
Fate⁄stay night MOVIE꞉ Heaven's Feel III - spring song (end)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2021)

*Today:*

King's Raid (Episode 3-6)
Log Horizon: Entaku Houkai (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 1, 2021)

Yo-kai Watch Jam꞉ Yo-Kai Academy Y - 16
Log Horizon - 62 (end of season 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 1, 2021)

Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 1, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episode 6


----------



## Van Basten (Apr 1, 2021)

Eden’s Zero S1E2

Rebecca > Lucy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2021)

*Today:*

King's Raid (Episode 7-9)
Yuru Camp? Season 2 (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 2, 2021)

Boruto - 192
Atashin'chi - 277-278


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 2, 2021)

Yuru Camp S2 Episode 13 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2021)

*Today: *

King's Raid (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 3, 2021)

SSSS.Dynazenon - 1
Back Arrow - 13
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 26


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 3, 2021)

Mars Red Episode 1
Mashiro no Oto Episode 1
SSSS.Dynazenon Episode 1
Shaman King (2021) Episode 1
Shakunetsu Kabaddi Episode 1
Koi to Yobu ni wa Kimochi Warui Episode 1
Jouran: The Princess of Snow and Blood Episode 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 3, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 89-90

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 2)
Horimiya (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
World Trigger (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 4, 2021)

Horimiya - 13 (end)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 4, 2021)

Horimiya Episode 13 (Complete)
SK8 the Infinity Episode 12 (Complete)
Boku no Hero Academia S5 Episode 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 5, 2021)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episodes 24-26

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2021)

*Today:*

King's Raid (Episode 11-12)
Sayonara Watashi no Cramer (Episode 1)
Seven Knights Revolution: Eiyuu no Keishousha (Episode 1)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 5, 2021)

Nomad: Megalo Box 2 - 1
Atashin'chi - 279-280


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 5, 2021)

Godzilla: S.P. Episode 1
Dragon, Ie wo Kau Episode 1
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! Episode 1
Vivy: Fluorite Eye’s Song Episodes 1-2
Sayonara Watashi no Cramer Episode 1
Seven Knights Revolution: Eiyuu no Keishousha Episode 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 6, 2021)

Jujutsu Kaisen Episodes 23-24*(Complete)*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2021)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket The Final (Episode 1)
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou (Episode 1)
Koi to Yobu ni wa Kimochi Warui (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 6, 2021)

Gundam Build Divers Battlogue
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 42
Fruits Basket (2019) - 51


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 6, 2021)

Odd Taxi Episode 1
Yakunara no Mug Cup mo Episode 1
Koi to Yobu ni wa Kimochi Warui Episode 2
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou Episode 1


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 6, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episode 7
*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU *- Episode 1

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2021)

*Today:*

King's Raid (Episode 13-14)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 7, 2021)

Jouran꞉ The Princess of Snow and Blood - 2
Atashin'chi - 281-282


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 7, 2021)

Aikatsu Planet Episode 12
Mewkledreamy Episode 45
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 42
Seijo no Maryoku wa Bannou Desu Episode 1
Jouran: The Princess of Snow and Blood Episode 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 8, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 91-92


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2021)

*Today:*

King's Raid (Episode 15-17)
Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 8, 2021)

Yo-kai Watch Jam꞉ Yo-Kai Academy Y - 17


----------



## sy6up (Apr 8, 2021)

Nanbaka.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 8, 2021)

Super Cub Episode 1
Yuukoku no Moriarty S2 Episode 1
Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2021)

*Today:*

Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu S2 (Episode 1)
King's Raid (Episode 18)
Zombie Land Saga S2 (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 9, 2021)

Boruto - 193
Atashin'chi - 283-284


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 9, 2021)

Bakuten!! Episode 1
Fairy Ranmaru Episode 1
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu S2 Episode 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 9, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 93


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2021)

*Today:*

Blue Reflection Ray (Episode 1)
Subarashiki Kono Sekai The Animation (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 10, 2021)

Mashiro no Oto Episode 2
SSSS.Dynazenon Episode 2
Blue Reflection Ray Episode 1
Shaman King (2021) Episode 2
Shakunetsu Kabaddi Episode 2
Subarashiki Kono Sekai The Animation Episode 1


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 10, 2021)

SSSS.Dynazenon - 2
Back Arrow - 14
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 27


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 10, 2021)

Metal Maetel and SSSS.Dynazenon


----------



## Van Basten (Apr 10, 2021)

Pokémon Generations


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 10, 2021)

*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU *- Episode 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 10, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 94
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season Episodes 11-12*(Complete)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 3)
Battle Athletes Victory ReSTART! (Episode 1)
Ijiranaide, Nagatoro-san (Episode 1)
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level Max ni Nattemashita (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 11, 2021)

86 Episode 1
Shadows House Episode 1
Tokyo Revengers Episode 1
Bishounen Tanteidan Episode 1
Vivy: Fluorite Eye’s Song Episode 3
Ijiranaide, Nagatoro-san Episode 1
Battle Athletes Victory ReSTART! Episode 1
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 27
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season Episode 3
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level Max ni Nattemashita Episode 1


----------



## Van Basten (Apr 11, 2021)

MBS Gundam 0083: Stardust Memory

Universal Century supremacy.


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 12, 2021)

World Trigger S2 Episodes 10-12*(Complete)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2021)

*Today:*

King's Raid (Episode 19-22)
Sayonara Watashi no Cramer  (Episode 2)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Episode 2)
Seven Knights Revolution: Eiyuu no Keishousha (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 12, 2021)

Dragon, Ie wo Kau Episode 2
Yuukoku no Moriarty S2 Episode 2
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! Episode 2
Sayonara Watashi no Cramer  Episode 2
Seven Knights Revolution: Eiyuu no Keishousha Episode 2


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 12, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 43
Atashin'chi - 285-256
NOMAD: Megalo Box 2 - 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 13, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 95


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2021)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket: The Final (Episode 2)
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou. (Episode 2)
Koi to Yobu ni wa Kimochi Warui (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 13, 2021)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 52


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 13, 2021)

Odd Taxi Episode 2
Mars Red Episode 2
Godzilla S.P. Episode 2
Yakunara Mug Cup Mo Episode 2
Koi to Yobu ni wa Kimochi Warui Episode 3
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou Episode 2


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 13, 2021)

*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 14, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 96-97


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2021)

*Today:*

King's Raid (Episode 23)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 14, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 287-288


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 14, 2021)

Aikatsu Planet Episode 13
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 61
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 43
Seijo no Maryoku wa Bannou Desu Episode 2
Jouran: The Princess of Snow and Blood Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2021)

*Today:*

King's Raid (Episode 24-26) *[/Complete]*
Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara (Episode 2)
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 15, 2021)

Super Cub Episode 2
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy Episode 1
Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara Episode 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 15, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 98-99


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 15, 2021)

Boruto - 194


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 15, 2021)

*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2021)

*Today:*

Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu S2 (Episode 2)
Zombieland Saga: Revenge (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 16, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 289-290


----------



## Yoshibottter (Apr 16, 2021)

Blue Exorcist Season 2 Episode 1.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 16, 2021)

Bakuten!! Episode 2
Fairy Ranmaru Episode 2
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu S2 Episode 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 17, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 100-101


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2021)

*Today:*

Blue Reflection Ray (Episode 2)
Subarashiki Kono Sekai The Animation (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 17, 2021)

SSSS.Dynazenon - 3
Back Arrow - 15
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 28


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 17, 2021)

Mashiro no Oto Episode 3
SSSS.Dynazenon Episode 3
Blue Reflection Ray Episode 2
Shaman King (2021) Episode 3
Shakunetsu Kabaddi Episode 3
Subarashiki Kono Sekai The Animation Episode 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 17, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episode 8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 18, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 102-103

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2021)

*Today:*

Battle Athletes Victory ReSTART! (Episode 2)
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 4)
Ijiranaide, Nagatoro-san (Episode 2)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 2nd Season (Episode 1)
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level Max ni Nattemashita (Episode 2)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 18, 2021)

86 Episode 2
Shadows House Episode 2
Tokyo Revengers Episode 2
Bishounen Tanteidan Episode 2
Vivy: Fluorite Eye’s Song Episode 4
Ijiranaide, Nagatoro-san Episode 2
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S2 Episode 1
Battle Athletes Victory ReSTART! Episode 2
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season Episode 4
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 28
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level Max ni Nattemashita Episode 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 18, 2021)

*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU *- Episodes 7 and 8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2021)

*Today:*

Akudama Drive (Episode 1-2)
Sayonara Watashi no Cramer (Episode 3)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Episode 3)
Seven Knights Revolution: Eiyuu no Keishousha (Episode 3)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 19, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 44
Nomad: Megalo Box 2 - 3
Atashin'chi - 291-292

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 19, 2021)

Dragon, Ie wo Kau Episode 3
Yuukoku no Moriarty S2 Episode 3
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! Episode 3
Sayonara Watashi no Cramer  Episode 3
Seven Knights Revolution: Eiyuu no Keishousha Episode 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 19, 2021)

*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU *- Episode 9

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 20, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 104

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2021)

*Today:*

Akudama Drive (Episode 3)
Fruits Basket: The Final (Episode 3)
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou. (Episode 3)
Koi to Yobu ni wa Kimochi Warui (Episode 4)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 20, 2021)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 53

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 20, 2021)

Odd Taxi Episode 3
Mars Red Episode 3
Godzilla S.P. Episode 3
Yakunara Mug Cup Mo Episode 3
Koi to Yobu ni wa Kimochi Warui Episode 4
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou Episode 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 20, 2021)

Captain Harlock: Endless Odyssey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2021)

*Today:*

Akudama Drive (Episode 4-5)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 21, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 293-294

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 21, 2021)

Godzilla S.P. Episode 3
Aikatsu Planet Episode 14
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 62
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 44
Seijo no Maryoku wa Bannou Desu Episode 3
Jouran: The Princess of Snow and Blood Episode 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zoro D Goat (Apr 21, 2021)

Combatants will be dispatched Ep 3.
Higehiro Ep 3.
Jouran: The Princess of Snow and Blood Ep 3 and 4.
Edens Zero Ep 2.
Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara Ep 1 - 3.
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy Ep 2.
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 2nd Season Ep 1.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2021)

*Today:*

Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara (Episode 3)
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy (Episode 2)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 22, 2021)

Boruto - 195

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 22, 2021)

Super Cub Episode 3
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy Episode 2
Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara Episode 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 22, 2021)

*Mobile suit Gundam *- Episode 9

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2021)

*Today:*

Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu S2 (Episode 3)
Zombieland Saga: Revenge (Episode 3)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 23, 2021)

Bakuten!! Episode 3
Fairy Ranmaru Episode 3
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu S2 Episode 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 23, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 295

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2021)

*Today:*

Blue Reflection Ray (Episode 3)
Subarashiki Kono Sekai The Animation (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 24, 2021)

Back Arrow - 16
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 29


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 24, 2021)

Mashiro no Oto Episode 4
SSSS.Dynazenon Episode 4
Blue Reflection Ray Episode 3
Shaman King (2021) Episode 4
Shakunetsu Kabaddi Episode 4
Fruits Basket (2019) S3 Episode 1
Subarashiki Kono Sekai The Animation Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2021)

*Today:*

Battle Athletes Victory ReSTART! (Episode 3)
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 5)
Ijiranaide, Nagatoro-san (Episode 3)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 2nd Season (Episode 2)
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level Max ni Nattemashita (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 25, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 296


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 25, 2021)

Watched *Kimetsu no Yaiba: Mugen Train*.


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 25, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2021)

*Today:*

Akudama Drive (Episode 6-7)
Sayonara Watashi no Cramer (Episode 4)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Episode 4)
Seven Knights Revolution: Eiyuu no Keishousha (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 26, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 45
Nomad: Megalo Box 2 - 4
Atashin'chi - 297-298


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 26, 2021)

86 Episode 3
Shadows House Episode 3
Tokyo Revengers Episode 3
Bishounen Tanteidan Episode 3
Fruits Basket (2019) S3 Episode 2
Vivy: Fluorite Eye’s Song Episode 5
Ijiranaide, Nagatoro-san Episode 3
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S2 Episode 2
Battle Athletes Victory ReSTART! Episode 3
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season Episode 5
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 29
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level Max ni Nattemashita Episode 3


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 26, 2021)

*Re:ZERO (S2) *- Episode 34


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 27, 2021)

Dragon, Ie wo Kau Episode 4
Fruits Basket (2019) S3 Episode 3
Yuukoku no Moriarty S2 Episode 4
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! Episode 4
Sayonara Watashi no Cramer  Episode 4
Seven Knights Revolution: Eiyuu no Keishousha Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2021)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket: The Final (Episode 4)
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou. (Episode 4)
Koi to Yobu ni wa Kimochi Warui (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 27, 2021)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 54
SSSS.Dynazenon - 4


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 27, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episode 11


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 28, 2021)

Odd Taxi Episode 4
Mars Red Episode 4
Godzilla S.P. Episode 4
Fruits Basket (2019) S3 Episode 4
Yakunara Mug Cup Mo Episode 4
Koi to Yobu ni wa Kimochi Warui Episode 5
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2021)

*Today:*

Akudama Drive (Episode 8)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 28, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 299-300


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Apr 28, 2021)

Kny mugen train


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 28, 2021)

*Re:ZERO (S2) *- Episode 35


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 29, 2021)

Aikatsu Planet Episode 15
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 63
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 45
Seijo no Maryoku wa Bannou Desu Episode 4
Jouran: The Princess of Snow and Blood Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2021)

*Today:*

Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara (Episode 4)
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 29, 2021)

Boruto - 196


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2021)

*Today:*

Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu S2 (Episode 4)
Zombieland Saga: Revenge (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 30, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 301-302


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 30, 2021)

Super Cub Episode 4
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy Episode 3
Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2021)

*Today:*

Blue Reflection Ray (Episode 4)
Subarashiki Kono Sekai The Animation (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 1, 2021)

Bakuten!! Episode 4
Fairy Ranmaru Episode 4
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu S2 Episode 4


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 1, 2021)

SSSS.Dynazenon


----------



## Sinoka (May 1, 2021)

Back Arrow - 17
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 30


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 1, 2021)

Mashiro no Oto Episode 5
SSSS.Dynazenon Episode 5
Blue Reflection Ray Episode 4
Shaman King (2021) Episode 5
Shakunetsu Kabaddi Episode 5
Subarashiki Kono Sekai The Animation Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2021)

*Today:*

Battle Athletes Victory ReSTART! (Episode 4)
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 6)
Ijiranaide, Nagatoro-san (Episode 4)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 2nd Season (Episode 3)
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level Max ni Nattemashita (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 2, 2021)

86 Episode 4
Tokyo Revengers Episode 4
Bishounen Tanteidan Episode 4
Vivy: Fluorite Eye’s Song Episode 6
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S2 Episode 3
Battle Athletes Victory ReSTART! Episode 4
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season Episode 6
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 30
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level Max ni Nattemashita Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2021)

*Today: *

Akudama Drive (Episode 9)
Sayonara Watashi no Cramer (Episode 5)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Episode 5)
Seven Knights Revolution: Eiyuu no Keishousha (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (May 3, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 46
Nomad: Megalo Box 2 - 5
SSSS.Dynazenon - 5

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 3, 2021)

Madoka Magica


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 3, 2021)

Dragon, Ie wo Kau Episode 5
Yuukoku no Moriarty S2 Episode 5
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! Episode 5
Sayonara Watashi no Cramer  Episode 5
Seven Knights Revolution: Eiyuu no Keishousha Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2021)

*Today: *

Fruits Basket: The Final (Episode 5)
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou. (Episode 5)
Koi to Yobu ni wa Kimochi Warui (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (May 4, 2021)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 55


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 4, 2021)

Odd Taxi Episode 5
Mars Red Episode 5
Yakunara Mug Cup Mo Episode 5
Koi to Yobu ni wa Kimochi Warui Episode 6
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2021)

*Today: *

Akudama Drive (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 5, 2021)

Aikatsu Planet Episode 16
Mewkledreamy Episode 46
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 64
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 46
Seijo no Maryoku wa Bannou Desu Episode 5
Jouran: The Princess of Snow and Blood Episode 6


----------



## Fang (May 5, 2021)

Zombieland Saga 2/Revenge episode 3
Zombieland Saga 2/Revenge episode 4
SSSS. Dynazenon episode 4
Godzilla - Singularity Point episode 5
Two-Hit Mom - episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2021)

*Today: *

Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara (Episode 5)
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 6, 2021)

Super Cub Episode 5
Godzilla S.P. Episode 5
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy Episode 4
Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara Episode 5


----------



## Divine Death (May 6, 2021)

*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU *- Episodes 10 and 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2021)

*Today: *


Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu S2 (Episode 5)
Zombieland Saga: Revenge (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 7, 2021)

Bakuten!! Episode 5
Fairy Ranmaru Episode 5
Fruits Basket (2019) S3 Episode 5
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu S2 Episode 5


----------



## Sinoka (May 7, 2021)

Boruto - 197
Atashin'chi - 303-304


----------



## Divine Death (May 7, 2021)

*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU *- Episodes 12 and 13 *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2021)

*Today: *

Blue Reflection Ray (Episode 5)
Subarashiki Kono Sekai The Animation (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 8, 2021)

Mashiro no Oto Episode 6
SSSS.Dynazenon Episode 6
Blue Reflection Ray Episode 5
Shaman King (2021) Episode 6
Shakunetsu Kabaddi Episode 6
Subarashiki Kono Sekai The Animation Episode 5


----------



## Sinoka (May 8, 2021)

Back Arrow - 18
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 31


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2021)

Zombieland Saga 2 - Revenge episode 5
SSSS. Dynazenon episode 5
SSSS. Dynazenon episode 6


----------



## Divine Death (May 8, 2021)

*Re:ZERO (S2) *- Episode 36


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2021)

*Today: *

Battle Athletes Victory ReSTART! (Episode 5)
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 7)
Ijiranaide, Nagatoro-san (Episode 5)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 2nd Season (Episode 4)
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level Max ni Nattemashita (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 9, 2021)

86 Episode 5
Tokyo Revengers Episode 5
Bishounen Tanteidan Episode 5
Vivy: Fluorite Eye’s Song Episode 7
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S2 Episode 4
Battle Athletes Victory ReSTART! Episode 5
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season Episode 7
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 31
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level Max ni Nattemashita Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2021)

*Today: *

Akudama Drive (Episode 11-12) *[/Complete]*
Sayonara Watashi no Cramer (Episode 6)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Episode 6)
Seven Knights Revolution: Eiyuu no Keishousha (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 10, 2021)

Dragon, Ie wo Kau Episode 6
Yuukoku no Moriarty S2 Episode 6
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! Episode 6
Sayonara Watashi no Cramer  Episode 6
Seven Knights Revolution: Eiyuu no Keishousha Episode 6


----------



## Sinoka (May 10, 2021)

Nomad: Megalo Box 2 - 6
Atashin'chi - 305-306
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 47


----------



## Divine Death (May 10, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episode 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2021)

*Today: *


Fruits Basket: The Final (Episode 6)
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou. (Episode 6)
Koi to Yobu ni wa Kimochi Warui (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 11, 2021)

Odd Taxi Episode 6
Mars Red Episode 6
Yakunara Mug Cup Mo Episode 6
Koi to Yobu ni wa Kimochi Warui Episode 7
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou Episode 6


----------



## Sinoka (May 11, 2021)

SSSS.Dynazenon - 6
Fruits Basket (2019) - 56


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2021)

*Today: *

Idoly Pride (Episode 1-2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 12, 2021)

Aikatsu Planet Episode 17
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 65
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 47
Seijo no Maryoku wa Bannou Desu Episode 6
Jouran: The Princess of Snow and Blood Episode 7


----------



## Sinoka (May 12, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 307-308


----------



## Peppoko (May 12, 2021)

So far I've only watched two One Piece episodes, but I'll also watch two more episodes of Bokuben.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2021)

*Today: *


Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara (Episode 6)
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (May 13, 2021)

Boruto - 198


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 13, 2021)

Super Cub Episode 6
Godzilla S.P. Episode 6
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy Episode 5
Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara Episode 6


----------



## Fang (May 13, 2021)

Fang said:


> Zombieland Saga 2 - Revenge episode 5
> SSSS. Dynazenon episode 5
> SSSS. Dynazenon episode 6


Zombieland Saga 2 - Revenge episode 6
Godzilla - Singularity Point - episode 6
Two-Hit Mom - episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2021)

*Today: *

Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu S2 (Episode 6)
Zombieland Saga: Revenge (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (May 14, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 309-310


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 14, 2021)

Bakuten!! Episode 6
Fairy Ranmaru Episode 6
Fruits Basket (2019) S3 Episode 6
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu S2 Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2021)

*Today: *

Blue Reflection Ray (Episode 6)
Subarashiki Kono Sekai The Animation (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 15, 2021)

Mashiro no Oto Episode 7
SSSS.Dynazenon Episode 7
Blue Reflection Ray Episode 6
Shaman King (2021) Episode 7
Shakunetsu Kabaddi Episode 7
Subarashiki Kono Sekai The Animation Episode 6


----------



## Sinoka (May 15, 2021)

SSSS.Dynazenon - 7
Back Arrow - 19
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 32


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2021)

This Nagatoro girl is evil.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2021)

*Today:*

Battle Athletes Victory ReSTART! (Episode 6)
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 8)
Ijiranaide, Nagatoro-san (Episode 6)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 2nd Season (Episode 5)
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level Max ni Nattemashita (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 16, 2021)

86 Episode 6
Tokyo Revengers Episode 6
Bishounen Tanteidan Episode 6
Vivy: Fluorite Eye’s Song Episode 8
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S2 Episode 5
Battle Athletes Victory ReSTART! Episode 6
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season Episode 8
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 32
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level Max ni Nattemashita Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2021)

*Today:*

Idoly Pride (Episode 3-6)
Sayonara Watashi no Cramer (Episode 7)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Episode 7)
Seven Knights Revolution: Eiyuu no Keishousha (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 17, 2021)

Dragon, Ie wo Kau Episode 7
Yuukoku no Moriarty S2 Episode 7
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! Episode 7
Sayonara Watashi no Cramer  Episode 7
Seven Knights Revolution: Eiyuu no Keishousha Episode 7


----------



## Sinoka (May 17, 2021)

Nomad: Megalo Box 2 - 7
Atashin'chi - 311-312


----------



## sy6up (May 17, 2021)

I read manga now because I'mma chad


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2021)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket: The Final (Episode 7)
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou. (Episode 7)
Koi to Yobu ni wa Kimochi Warui (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 18, 2021)

Odd Taxi Episode 7
Mars Red Episode 7
Yakunara Mug Cup Mo Episode 7
Koi to Yobu ni wa Kimochi Warui Episode 8
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou Episode 7


----------



## Sinoka (May 18, 2021)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 57
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 48


----------



## Legend (May 18, 2021)

Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! - Episodes 1-5
ijiranaide nagatoro-san - Episodes 1-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2021)

*Today:*


Idoly Pride (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 19, 2021)

Aikatsu Planet Episode 18
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 66
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 48
Seijo no Maryoku wa Bannou Desu Episode 7
Jouran: The Princess of Snow and Blood Episode 8


----------



## Sinoka (May 19, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 313-314


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2021)

*Today:*


Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara (Episode 7)
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 20, 2021)

Super Cub Episode 7
Godzilla S.P. Episode 7
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy Episode 6
Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara Episode 7


----------



## Sinoka (May 20, 2021)

Boruto - 199


----------



## Fang (May 20, 2021)

Fang said:


> Zombieland Saga 2 - Revenge episode 6
> Godzilla - Singularity Point - episode 6
> Two-Hit Mom - episode 11


Godzilla - Singularity Point - episode 7
Godzilla - Singularity Point - episode 8
Two-Hit Mom - episode 12
SSSS. Dynazenon - episode 7
Zombieland Saga 2 - Revenge - episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2021)

*Today:*


Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu S2 (Episode 7)
Zombieland Saga: Revenge (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 21, 2021)

Bakuten!! Episode 7
Fairy Ranmaru Episode 7
Fruits Basket (2019) S3 Episode 7
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu S2 Episode 7


----------



## Sinoka (May 21, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 315-316


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2021)

*Today:*


Blue Reflection Ray (Episode 7)
Subarashiki Kono Sekai The Animation (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 22, 2021)

Mashiro no Oto Episode 8
SSSS.Dynazenon Episode 8
Blue Reflection Ray Episode 7
Shaman King (2021) Episode 8
Shakunetsu Kabaddi Episode 8
Subarashiki Kono Sekai The Animation Episode 7


----------



## Sinoka (May 22, 2021)

SSSS.Dynazenon - 8
Back Arrow - 20
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 33


----------



## Fang (May 22, 2021)

Fang said:


> Godzilla - Singularity Point - episode 7
> Godzilla - Singularity Point - episode 8
> Two-Hit Mom - episode 12
> SSSS. Dynazenon - episode 7
> Zombieland Saga 2 - Revenge - episode 7


SSSS.Dynazenon - episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2021)

*Today:*


Battle Athletes Victory ReSTART! (Episode 7)
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 9)
Ijiranaide, Nagatoro-san (Episode 7)
Kemono Jihen (Episode 1-3)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 2nd Season (Episode 6)
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level Max ni Nattemashita (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 23, 2021)

86 Episode 7
Tokyo Revengers Episode 7
Bishounen Tanteidan Episode 7
Vivy: Fluorite Eye’s Song Episode 9
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S2 Episode 6
Battle Athletes Victory ReSTART! Episode 7
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season Episode 9
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 33
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level Max ni Nattemashita Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2021)

*Today:*

Kemono Jihen (Episode 4)
Sayonara Watashi no Cramer (Episode 8)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Episode 8)
Seven Knights Revolution: Eiyuu no Keishousha (Episode 8)


----------



## Sinoka (May 24, 2021)

Nomad: Megalo Box 2 - 8
Atashin'chi - 317-318


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 24, 2021)

Dragon, Ie wo Kau Episode 8
Yuukoku no Moriarty S2 Episode 8
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! Episode 8
Sayonara Watashi no Cramer  Episode 8
Seven Knights Revolution: Eiyuu no Keishousha Episode 8


----------



## Divine Death (May 24, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episodes 13 and 14


----------



## Canute87 (May 24, 2021)

Castlevania.

Awesome


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2021)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket: The Final (Episode 8)
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou. (Episode 8)
Koi to Yobu ni wa Kimochi Warui (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 25, 2021)

Odd Taxi Episode 8
Mars Red Episode 8
Yakunara Mug Cup Mo Episode 8
Koi to Yobu ni wa Kimochi Warui Episode 9
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou Episode 8


----------



## Sinoka (May 25, 2021)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 58


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2021)

*Today:*


Kemono Jihen (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (May 26, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 319-320


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 26, 2021)

Aikatsu Planet Episode 19
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 67
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 49
Seijo no Maryoku wa Bannou Desu Episode 8
Jouran: The Princess of Snow and Blood Episode 9


----------



## Fang (May 26, 2021)

Fang said:


> SSSS.Dynazenon - episode 8


All of the Mob Psycho S1 specials (Mob Psycho Mini)


----------



## Divine Death (May 26, 2021)

*Re:ZERO (S2) *- Episode 37


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2021)

*Today:*


Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara (Episode 8)
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 27, 2021)

Super Cub Episode 8
Godzilla S.P. Episode 8
Fruits Basket (2019) S3 Episode 8
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy Episode 7
Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara Episode 8


----------



## Sinoka (May 27, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 49
Boruto - 200


----------



## Catamount (May 27, 2021)

Still struggling through the last AoT season


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2021)

Fang said:


> All of the Mob Psycho S1 specials (Mob Psycho Mini)


Mob Psycho 100 - season 2 episode 1
Mob Psycho 100 - season 2 episode 2
Godzilla - Singularity Point - episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2021)

*Today:*


Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu S2 (Episode 7)
Zombieland Saga: Revenge (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 28, 2021)

Bakuten!! Episode 8
Fairy Ranmaru Episode 8
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu S2 Episode 8


----------



## Sinoka (May 28, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 321-322


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2021)

*Today:*

Blue Reflection Ray (Episode 8)
Subarashiki Kono Sekai The Animation (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 29, 2021)

Mashiro no Oto Episode 9
SSSS.Dynazenon Episode 9
Blue Reflection Ray Episode 8
Shaman King (2021) Episode 9
Shakunetsu Kabaddi Episode 9
Subarashiki Kono Sekai The Animation Episode 8


----------



## Sinoka (May 29, 2021)

SSSS.Dynazenon - 9
Back Arrow - 21
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 34


----------



## Fang (May 29, 2021)

Fang said:


> Mob Psycho 100 - season 2 episode 1
> Mob Psycho 100 - season 2 episode 2
> Godzilla - Singularity Point - episode 9


Mob Psycho 100 - season 2 episode 3
SSSS. Dynazenon episode 9
Zombieland Saga Revenge/season 2 - episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2021)

*Today:*


Battle Athletes Victory ReSTART! (Episode 8)
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 10)
Ijiranaide, Nagatoro-san (Episode 8)
Kemono Jihen (Episode 6)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 2nd Season (Episode 7)
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level Max ni Nattemashita (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 30, 2021)

86 Episode 8
Tokyo Revengers Episode 8
Bishounen Tanteidan Episode 8
Vivy: Fluorite Eye’s Song Episode 10
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S2 Episode 7
Battle Athletes Victory ReSTART! Episode 8
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season Episode 10
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 34
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level Max ni Nattemashita Episode 8


----------



## Divine Death (May 30, 2021)

*Re:ZERO (S2) *- Episode 38


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2021)

*Today:*

Idoly Pride (Episode 8)
Sayonara Watashi no Cramer (Episode 9)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Episode 9)
Seven Knights Revolution: Eiyuu no Keishousha (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 31, 2021)

Dragon, Ie wo Kau Episode 9
Yuukoku no Moriarty S2 Episode 9
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! Episode 9
Sayonara Watashi no Cramer  Episode 9
Seven Knights Revolution: Eiyuu no Keishousha Episode 9


----------



## Sinoka (May 31, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 50
Nomad: Megalo Box 2 - 9
Atashin'chi - 323-324


----------



## Potato Salad (May 31, 2021)

YYH ep 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2021)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket: The Final (Episode 9)
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou. (Episode 9)
Kemono Jihen (Episode 7)
Koi to Yobu ni wa Kimochi Warui (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 1, 2021)

Odd Taxi Episode 9
Mars Red Episode 9
Yakunara Mug Cup Mo Episode 9
Koi to Yobu ni wa Kimochi Warui Episode 10
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou Episode 9


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 1, 2021)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 59


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 1, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episode 15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2021)

*Today:*

Kemono Jihen (Episode 8-9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 2, 2021)

Aikatsu Planet Episode 20
Mewkledreamy Episode 46
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 68
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 50
Seijo no Maryoku wa Bannou Desu Episode 9
Jouran: The Princess of Snow and Blood Episode 10


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 2, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 325-326


----------



## Fang (Jun 2, 2021)

Fang said:


> Mob Psycho 100 - season 2 episode 3
> SSSS. Dynazenon episode 9
> Zombieland Saga Revenge/season 2 - episode 8


Mob Psycho 100 - season 2 episode 4
Mob Psycho 100 - season 2 episode 5

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2021)

*Today:*

Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara (Episode 9)
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 3, 2021)

Super Cub Episode 9
Godzilla S.P. Episode 9
Mewkledreamy Episode 47
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy Episode 8
Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara Episode 9

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 3, 2021)

Boruto - 201


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2021)

*Today:*

Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu S2 (Episode 8)
Zombieland Saga: Revenge (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 4, 2021)

Bakuten!! Episode 9
Fairy Ranmaru Episode 9
Mewkledreamy Episode 48 (Complete)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu S2 Episode 9


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 4, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 327-328


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2021)

Fang said:


> Mob Psycho 100 - season 2 episode 4
> Mob Psycho 100 - season 2 episode 5


Mob Psycho 100 - season episode 6
Godzilla - Singularity Point - episode 10
Zombieland Saga 2/Revenge - episode 9
SSSS. Dynazenon - episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2021)

*Today:*

Blue Reflection Ray (Episode 9)
Subarashiki Kono Sekai The Animation (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 5, 2021)

Mashiro no Oto Episode 10
SSSS.Dynazenon Episode 10
Blue Reflection Ray Episode 9
Shaman King (2021) Episode 10
Shakunetsu Kabaddi Episode 10
Subarashiki Kono Sekai The Animation Episode 9


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 5, 2021)

SSSS.Dynazenon - 10
Back Arrow - 22
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 35


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2021)

*Today:*


Battle Athletes Victory ReSTART! (Episode 9)
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 11)
Ijiranaide, Nagatoro-san (Episode 9)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 2nd Season (Episode 8)
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level Max ni Nattemashita (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 6, 2021)

86 Episode 9
Tokyo Revengers Episode 9
Bishounen Tanteidan Episode 9
Vivy: Fluorite Eye’s Song Episode 11
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S2 Episode 8
Battle Athletes Victory ReSTART! Episode 9
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season Episode 11
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 35
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level Max ni Nattemashita Episode 9


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 6, 2021)

Saikyou Kamizmode! - 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 6, 2021)

Fang said:


> Mob Psycho 100 - season episode 6
> Godzilla - Singularity Point - episode 10
> Zombieland Saga 2/Revenge - episode 9
> SSSS. Dynazenon - episode 10


Mob Psycho 100 - season 2 episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2021)

*Today:*

Idoly Pride (Episode 9)
Sayonara Watashi no Cramer (Episode 10)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Episode 10)
Seven Knights Revolution: Eiyuu no Keishousha (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 7, 2021)

Dragon, Ie wo Kau Episode 10
Yuukoku no Moriarty S2 Episode 10
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! Episode 10
Sayonara Watashi no Cramer  Episode 10
Seven Knights Revolution: Eiyuu no Keishousha Episode 10


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 7, 2021)

Saikyou Kamizmode! - 2
Nomad: Megalo Box 2 - 10
Atashin'chi - 329-330


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2021)

*Today:*

Fruits Basket: The Final (Episode 10)
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou. (Episode 10)
Koi to Yobu ni wa Kimochi Warui (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 8, 2021)

Odd Taxi Episode 10
Mars Red Episode 10
Yakunara Mug Cup Mo Episode 10
Koi to Yobu ni wa Kimochi Warui Episode 11
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou Episode 10


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 8, 2021)

Saikyou Kamizmode! - 3
Fruits Basket (2019) - 60
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 51


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 8, 2021)

*Orphen *- Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2021)

*Today:*


Kemono Jihen (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 9, 2021)

Saikyou Kamizmode! - 4
Atashin'chi - 331-332


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 9, 2021)

Aikatsu Planet Episode 21
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 69
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 51
Seijo no Maryoku wa Bannou Desu Episode 10
Jouran: The Princess of Snow and Blood Episode 11


----------



## Fang (Jun 9, 2021)

Fang said:


> Mob Psycho 100 - season 2 episode 7


Mob Psycho 100 - season 2 episode 8
Mob Psycho 100 - season 2 episode 9


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 9, 2021)

*Orphen *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2021)

*Today:*

Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara (Episode 10)
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 10, 2021)

Saikyou Kamizmode! - 5
Boruto - 202


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 10, 2021)

Super Cub Episode 10
Godzilla S.P. Episode 10
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy Episode 9
Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2021)

*Today:*

Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu S2 (Episode 10) *[/Complete]*
Zombieland Saga: Revenge (Episode 10)


----------



## Trueno (Jun 11, 2021)

I binged Kuroko no Basket again... but this time, I did it by watching Season 2 of the Netflix dub.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 11, 2021)

Bakuten!! Episode 10
Fairy Ranmaru Episode 10
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu S2 Episode 10 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 11, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 333-334


----------



## Fang (Jun 11, 2021)

Fang said:


> Mob Psycho 100 - season 2 episode 8
> Mob Psycho 100 - season 2 episode 9


Zombieland Saga 2/Revenge - episode 10
SSSS. Dynazenon - episode 11
Godzilla - Singularity Point - episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2021)

*Today:*

Blue Reflection Ray (Episode 10)
Subarashiki Kono Sekai The Animation (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 12, 2021)

Saikyou Kamizmode! - 6


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 12, 2021)

Mashiro no Oto Episode 11
SSSS.Dynazenon Episode 11
Blue Reflection Ray Episode 10
Shaman King (2021) Episode 11
Shakunetsu Kabaddi Episode 11
Subarashiki Kono Sekai The Animation Episode 10


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 12, 2021)

*Beyond the Boundary: I’ll Be Here - Past (film)*

#TechinicallyNotARewatch


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 13, 2021)

SSSS.Dynazenon


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2021)

*Today:*

Battle Athletes Victory ReSTART! (Episode 10)
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 12)
Ijiranaide, Nagatoro-san (Episode 10)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 2nd Season (Episode 9)
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level Max ni Nattemashita (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 13, 2021)

86 Episode 10
Tokyo Revengers Episode 10
Bishounen Tanteidan Episode 10
Vivy: Fluorite Eye’s Song Episode 12
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S2 Episode 9
Battle Athletes Victory ReSTART! Episode 10
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season Episode 12
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 36
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level Max ni Nattemashita Episode 10


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 13, 2021)

*Orphen *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2021)

*Today:*

Sayonara Watashi no Cramer (Episode 11)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Episode 11)
Seven Knights Revolution: Eiyuu no Keishousha (Episode 11


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 14, 2021)

Dragon, Ie wo Kau Episode 11
Yuukoku no Moriarty S2 Episode 11
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! Episode 11
Sayonara Watashi no Cramer  Episode 11
Seven Knights Revolution: Eiyuu no Keishousha Episode 11


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 14, 2021)

Back Arrow - 23
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 36
Nomad: Megalo Box 2 - 11
Atashin'chi - 335-336


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 14, 2021)

*Re:ZERO (S2) *- Episodes 39 and 40
*Orphen *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2021)

*Today:*


Fruits Basket: The Final (Episode 11)
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou. (Episode 11)
Koi to Yobu ni wa Kimochi Warui (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 15, 2021)

Odd Taxi Episode 11
Mars Red Episode 11
Yakunara Mug Cup Mo Episode 11
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou Episode 11
Koi to Yobu ni wa Kimochi Warui Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 15, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 52
Fruits Basket (2019) - 61
SSSS.Dynazenon - 11


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 15, 2021)

*Re:ZERO (S2) *- Episodes 41 and 42
*Orphen *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2021)

*Today:*


Kemono Jihen (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 16, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 337-338
Tre....wait, it's not anime


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 16, 2021)

Aikatsu Planet Episode 22
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 70
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 52
Seijo no Maryoku wa Bannou Desu Episode 11
Jouran: The Princess of Snow and Blood Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2021)

*Today:*

Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara (Episode 11)
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 17, 2021)

Super Cub Episode 11
Godzilla S.P. Episode 11
Fruits Basket (2019) S3 Episode 9
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy Episode 10
Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara Episode 11


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 17, 2021)

Boruto - 203


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 17, 2021)

watching attack on titan episode 38

i'm struck by how much time these characters spend crying. at least mikasa and levi are bad ass- they're the only reason i'm able to get through this cryathon.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 17, 2021)

*Re:ZERO (S2) *- Episodes 43 and 44


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2021)

*Today:*

Zombieland Saga: Revenge (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 18, 2021)

Bakuten!! Episode 11
Godzilla S.P. Episode 12
Fairy Ranmaru Episode 11
Fruits Basket (2019) S3 Episode 10


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 18, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 339-340
Mobile Suit Gundam MOVIE꞉ Hathaway's Flash


----------



## Fang (Jun 18, 2021)

Zombieland Saga 2/Revenge - episode 11
SSS. Dynazenon - episode 12
Godzilla - Singularity Point - episode 12
Mob Psycho 100 season 2 - episode 10
Mob Psycho 100 season 2 - episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2021)

*Today:*

Blue Reflection Ray (Episode 11)
Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun Specials (Episode 1)
Subarashiki Kono Sekai The Animation (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 19, 2021)

_Yesterday:_

*Re:ZERO (S2) *- Episodes 45 and 46


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 19, 2021)

Sonny Boy - 1
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 37
Back Arrow - 24 (END)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 19, 2021)

Blue Reflection Ray Episode 11
Shaman King (2021) Episode 12
Fruits Basket (2019) S3 Episode 11
Mashiro no Oto Episode 12 (Complete)
SSSS.Dynazenon Episode 12 (Complete)
Shakunetsu Kabaddi Episode 12 (Complete)
Subarashiki Kono Sekai The Animation Episode 10


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 19, 2021)

*Re:ZERO (S2) *- Episodes 47-50 *(S2 end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2021)

*Today:*

Battle Athletes Victory ReSTART! (Episode 11)
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 13)
Ijiranaide, Nagatoro-san (Episode 11)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 2nd Season (Episode 10)
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level Max ni Nattemashita (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 20, 2021)

SSSS.Dynazenon - 12 (END)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 20, 2021)

86 Episode 11 (Complete)
Tokyo Revengers Episode 11
Bishounen Tanteidan Episode 11
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S2 Episode 10
Battle Athletes Victory ReSTART! Episode 11
Vivy: Fluorite Eye’s Song Episode 13 (Complete)
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season Episode 13
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 37
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level Max ni Nattemashita Episode 11


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 20, 2021)

*Orphen *- Episodes 11 and 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2021)

*Today:*

Kemono Jihen (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Sayonara Watashi no Cramer (Episode 12)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Seven Knights Revolution: Eiyuu no Keishousha (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 21, 2021)

Yuukoku no Moriarty S2 Episode 12
Sayonara Watashi no Cramer  Episode 12
Dragon, Ie wo Kau Episode 12 (Complete)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! Episode 12 (Complete)
Seven Knights Revolution: Eiyuu no Keishousha Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 21, 2021)

Nomad: Megalo Box 2 - 12
Atashin'chi - 341-342
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 53

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2021)

*Today:*


Fruits Basket: The Final (Episode 12)
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou. (Episode 12)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 22, 2021)

Odd Taxi Episode 12
Mars Red Episode 12
Yakunara Mug Cup Mo Episode 12 (Complete)
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou Episode 12


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 22, 2021)

Fruits Basket (2019) - 62


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 22, 2021)

*Orphen *- Episodes 13 and 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2021)

*Today:*

Idoly Pride (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 23, 2021)

Aikatsu Planet Episode 23
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 71
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 53
Seijo no Maryoku wa Bannou Desu Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 23, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 343-344


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 23, 2021)

*Orphen *- Episodes 15 and 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2021)

*Today:*

Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 24, 2021)

Super Cub Episode 12 (Complete)
Godzilla S.P. Episode 13 (Complete)
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy Episode 11
Kyuukyoku Shinka shita Full Dive RPG ga Genjitsu yori mo Kusoge Dattara Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 24, 2021)

Boruto - 204


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2021)

*Today:*


Kimetsu no Yaiba Movie: Mugen Ressha-hen *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 25, 2021)

Bakuten!! Episode 12 (Complete)
Fruits Basket (2019) S3 Episode 12
Fairy Ranmaru Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 25, 2021)

Saikyou Kamizmode! - 7
Atashin'chi - 345-346


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2021)

*Today:*

Blue Reflection Ray (Episode 12)
Subarashiki Kono Sekai The Animation (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Zombieland Saga: Revenge (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 26, 2021)

Blue Reflection Ray Episode 12
Shaman King (2021) Episode 13
Subarashiki Kono Sekai The Animation Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 26, 2021)

Saikyou Kamizmode! - 8


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 26, 2021)

*Orphen *- Episodes 17 and 18


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 26, 2021)

Watched the first season of Record of Ragnarok on Netflix today. Surprised there's not a thread here discussing it. Was pretty good.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2021)

*Today:*


Battle Athletes Victory ReSTART! (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 14)
Ijiranaide, Nagatoro-san (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 2nd Season (Episode 11)
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level Max ni Nattemashita (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 27, 2021)

Tokyo Revengers Episode 12
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S2 Episode 11
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season Episode 14
Bishounen Tanteidan Episode 12 (Complete)
Battle Athletes Victory ReSTART! Episode 12 (Complete)
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level Max ni Nattemashita Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2021)

*Today:*

Sayonara Watashi no Cramer *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 28, 2021)

Yuukoku no Moriarty S2 Episode 13 (Complete)
Sayonara Watashi no Cramer Episode 13 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 28, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 347-348
Nomad: Megalo Box 2 - 13 (END)


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 28, 2021)

Vandal Savage said:


> Yuukoku no Moriarty S2 Episode 13 (Complete)
> Sayonara Watashi no Cramer Episode 13 (Complete)


I’m so frustrated Cramer is finished.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2021)

Fruits Basket: The Final (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou. (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 29, 2021)

Odd Taxi Episode 13 (Complete)
Mars Red Episode 13 (Complete)
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou Episode 13 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 29, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 54
Fruits Basket (2019) - 63 (...And They Lived Happily Ever After)


----------



## Fang (Jun 29, 2021)

Fang said:


> Zombieland Saga 2/Revenge - episode 11
> SSS. Dynazenon - episode 12
> Godzilla - Singularity Point - episode 12
> Mob Psycho 100 season 2 - episode 10
> Mob Psycho 100 season 2 - episode 11


Zombieland Saga 2/Revenge - episode 12
Mob Psycho 100 season 2 - episode 12
Mob Psycho 100 season 2 - episode 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2021)

*Today:*

Idoly Pride (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 30, 2021)

Aikatsu Planet Episode 24
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 72
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 54
Fruits Basket (2019) S3 Episode 13 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 30, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 349-350


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2021)

*Today:*

Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 1, 2021)

Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 1, 2021)

Boruto - 205


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 1, 2021)

*Orphen *- Episodes 19 and 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2021)

*Today:*


Higurashi: When They Cry - GOU (Episode 1-2)
Peach Boy Riverside (Episode 1)
Scarlet Nexus (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 2, 2021)

Scarlet Nexus Episode 1
Peach Boy Riverside Episode 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 2, 2021)

Akudama Drive - 12 (Extend Version)
Atashin'chi 351-352
Saikyou Kamizmode! - 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2021)

*Today:*


Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun Specials (Episode 2) *[/Complete]*
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Episode 1)
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika Nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shiteshimatta... X (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 3, 2021)

Vanitas no Karte Episode 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 3, 2021)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 38


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 4, 2021)

Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso

All 22 episodes in one day.

Man in  got harder  to watch as it came close to the end,

beautiful piece of animation.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2021)

*Today:*

Bokutachi no Remake (Episode 1)
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki (Episode 1)
Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei (Episode 1)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 2nd Season (Episode 12)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 4, 2021)

Hamefura S2 Episode 1
Kageki Shoujo Episode 1
Tokyo Revengers Episode 13
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S2 Episode 12
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 38
Kimetsu no Yaiba Movie: Mugen Ressha-hen (Complete)


----------



## Fang (Jul 4, 2021)

Fang said:


> Zombieland Saga 2/Revenge - episode 12
> Mob Psycho 100 season 2 - episode 12
> Mob Psycho 100 season 2 - episode 13


Peach Boy Riverside - episode 0
Peach Boy Riverside - episode 1
Hathaway's Flash - episode 1


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 4, 2021)

*Orphen *- Episodes 21-24 *(end)*


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 5, 2021)

Symphogear


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2021)

*Today:*

Idoly Pride (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Tantei wa Mou, Shindeiru. (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 5, 2021)

Bokutachi no Remake Episode 1
Tantei wa Mou, Shindeiru  Episode 1
Shinigami Bocchan to Kuro Maid Episode 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 5, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 353-354
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 55


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2021)

*Today:*

Isekai Cheat Magician: Yoiboshi no Matsuri to Majutsushi *[/Complete]*
Seirei Gensouki (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 6, 2021)

Uramichi Oniisan Episode 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 6, 2021)

Life Lessons with Uramichi-Oniisan - 1
Boruto - 206


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2021)

*Today:*


Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season Part 2 (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 7, 2021)

Re-Main Episode 1
Aikatsu Planet Episode 25 (Complete)
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 55


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 7, 2021)

Giant Robo


----------



## Fang (Jul 7, 2021)

Getter Robo Arc - episode 1
Peach Boy Riverside - episode 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 7, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 355-356


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 7, 2021)

Watched *Dragon Maid S2* 1 and *Slime S2* 13.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2021)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Episode 1)
Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon S (Episode 1)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 8, 2021)

Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon S Episode 1


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2021)

Fang said:


> Getter Robo Arc - episode 1
> Peach Boy Riverside - episode 1


Kobayashi san season 2 - episode 1 
Peach Boy Riverside - episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2021)

*Today:*

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Sotsu (Episode 3)
Peach Boy Riverside (Episode 2)
Scarlet Nexus (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 9, 2021)

Scarlet Nexus Episode 2
Peach Boy Riverside Episode 2
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope Episode 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 9, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 357-358
The Aquatope of White Sand - 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2021)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru 2nd Season (Episode 1)
Blue Reflection Ray (Episode 13)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Episode 2)
Meikyuu Black Company (Episode 1)
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika Nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shiteshimatta... X (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 10, 2021)

Vanitas no Karte Episode 2
Blue Reflection Ray Episode 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 15)
Bokutachi no Remake (Episode 2)
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki (Episode 2)
Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei (Episode 2)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 2nd Season (Episode 13)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 11, 2021)

Re-Main Episode 2
Hamefura S2 Episode 2
Kageki Shoujo Episode 2
Tokyo Revengers Episode 14
Bokutachi no Remake Episode 2
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S2 Episode 13
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season Episode 15
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 39


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 11, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episode 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2021)

*Today:*

Tantei wa Mou, Shindeiru (Episode 2)


----------



## Zebbi (Jul 12, 2021)

none. Manga however is Undead Unluck (Chapter 71).


----------



## kumae (Jul 12, 2021)

Gintama(episode 168)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 12, 2021)

Idolish 7 S3 Episode 1
Tantei wa Mou, Shindeiru Episode 2
Shinigami Bocchan to Kuro Maid Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2021)

*Today:*

Deatte 5-byou de Battle (Episode 1)
Seirei Gensouki (Episode 2)


----------



## Fang (Jul 13, 2021)

Fang said:


> Kobayashi san season 2 - episode 1
> Peach Boy Riverside - episode 2


Getter Robo Arc - episode 2


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 13, 2021)

Idolish 7 S3 Episode 2
Love Live! Superstar!! Episode 1
Deatte 5-byou de Battle Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2021)

*Today:*

Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season Part 2  (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 14, 2021)

Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 56


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2021)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Episode 2)
Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon S (Episode 2)
Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun. (Episode 1)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 15, 2021)

Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun Episode 1
Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon S Episode 2


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 15, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 361-362
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 56
Life Lessons with Uramichi-Oniisan - 2
Boruto - 207


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2021)

*Today:*

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Sotsu (Episode 4)
Peach Boy Riverside (Episode 3)
Scarlet Nexus (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 16, 2021)

The Aquatope of White Sand - 2
Atashin'chi - 363-364


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 16, 2021)

Sonny Boy Episode 1
Scarlet Nexus Episode 3
Peach Boy Riverside Episode 3
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope Episode 2


----------



## Fang (Jul 16, 2021)

Fang said:


> Getter Robo Arc - episode 2


Kobayashi - san season 2 - episode 2
Peach Boy Riverside - episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2021)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru 2nd Season (Episode 2)
Blue Reflection Ray (Episode 14)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Episode 3)
Meikyuu Black Company (Episode 2)
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika Nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shiteshimatta... X (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 17, 2021)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 40


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 17, 2021)

Vanitas no Karte Episode 3
Blue Reflection Ray Episode 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 16)
Bokutachi no Remake (Episode 3)
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki (Episode 3)
Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei (Episode 3)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 2nd Season (Episode 14)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 18, 2021)

Hamefura S2 Episode 3
Kageki Shoujo Episode 3
Tokyo Revengers Episode 15
Bokutachi no Remake Episode 3
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S2 Episode 14
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season Episode 16
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 40


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2021)

*Today:*

Tantei wa Mou, Shindeiru (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 19, 2021)

Boruto - 208
Atashin'chi - 365-366


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 19, 2021)

Idolish 7 S3 Episode 3
Tantei wa Mou, Shindeiru Episode 3
Shinigami Bocchan to Kuro Maid Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2021)

*Today:*

Deatte 5-byou de Battle (Episode 2)
Seirei Gensouki (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 20, 2021)

Love Live! Superstar!! Episode 2
Deatte 5-byou de Battle Episode 2


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 20, 2021)

Saikyou Kamizmode! - 10
Life Lessons with Uramichi-Oniisan - 3


----------



## animegod12345 (Jul 20, 2021)

Rewatched madoka magica and rebellion


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2021)

*Today:*

Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season Part 2 (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 21, 2021)

Mewkledreamy Mix Episode 1
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 57


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 21, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 367-368


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2021)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Episode 3)
Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon S (Episode 3)
Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun. (Episode 2)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 22, 2021)

Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun Episode 2
Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon S Episode 3


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 22, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 57


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 22, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episode 17


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2021)

*Today:*


Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Sotsu (Episode 5)
Peach Boy Riverside (Episode 4)
Scarlet Nexus (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 23, 2021)

Sonny Boy Episode 2
Scarlet Nexus Episode 4
Peach Boy Riverside Episode 4
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope Episode 3
Heion Sedai no Idaten-tachi Episode 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 23, 2021)

The Aquatope of White Sand - 3
Sonny Boy - 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2021)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru 2nd Season (Episode 3)
Blue Reflection Ray (Episode 15)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Episode 4)
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika Nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shiteshimatta... X (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 24, 2021)

Vanitas no Karte Episode 4
Blue Reflection Ray Episode 15


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 24, 2021)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 41


----------



## KennethLT (Jul 24, 2021)

New to this section. Today I was catching up to Miss kobayashi season 2, 1-3. Pleasant surprise.


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 24, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episode 18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 17)
Bokutachi no Remake (Episode 4)
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki (Episode 4)
Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei (Episode 4)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 2nd Season (Episode 15)
Meikyuu Black Company (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 25, 2021)

Re-Main Episode 3
Hamefura S2 Episode 4
Kageki Shoujo Episode 4
Tokyo Revengers Episode 16
Bokutachi no Remake Episode 4
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S2 Episode 15
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season Episode 17
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 41


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 25, 2021)

Words Bubble Up Like Soda Pop


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2021)

*Today:*

Tantei wa Mou, Shindeiru (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 26, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 369-370


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 26, 2021)

Idolish 7 S3 Episode 4
Tantei wa Mou, Shindeiru Episode 4
Shinigami Bocchan to Kuro Maid Episode 4


----------



## Vulpix (Jul 26, 2021)

Chi's Sweet Home - 5-18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2021)

*Today:*

Deatte 5-byou de Battle (Episode 3)
Seirei Gensouki (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 27, 2021)

Life Lessons with Uramichi-Oniisan - 4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 27, 2021)

Deatte 5-byou de Battle Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2021)

*Today:*

Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season Part 2 (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 28, 2021)

Tenki no Ko (Complete)
Mewkledreamy Mix Episode 2
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 58


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 28, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 371-372
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 58


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2021)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Episode 4)
Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon S (Episode 4)
Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun. (Episode 3)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 29, 2021)

Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun Episode 3
Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon S Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2021)

*Today:*

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Sotsu (Episode 6)
Peach Boy Riverside (Episode 5)
Scarlet Nexus (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 30, 2021)

Sonny Boy Episode 3
Scarlet Nexus Episode 5
Peach Boy Riverside Episode 5
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope Episode 4
Heion Sedai no Idaten-tachi Episode 2


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 30, 2021)

Saikyou Kamizmode! - 11
The Aquatope of White Sand - 4
Sonny Boy - 3
Atashin'chi - 373-374


----------



## Fang (Jul 30, 2021)

Fang said:


> Kobayashi - san season 2 - episode 2
> Peach Boy Riverside - episode 3


Kobayashi - san season 2 - episode 3
Kobayashi - san season 2 - episode 4
Peach Boy Riverside - episode 4
Peach Boy Riverside - episode 5
Getter Robo Arc - episode 4


----------



## Yamato (Jul 31, 2021)

Digimon 56 and 57


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2021)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru 2nd Season (Episode 4)
Blue Reflection Ray (Episode 16)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Episode 5)
Meikyuu Black Company (Episode 4)
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika Nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shiteshimatta... X (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 31, 2021)

Vanitas no Karte Episode 5
Blue Reflection Ray Episode 16


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 31, 2021)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 42


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 18)
Bokutachi no Remake (Episode 5)
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki (Episode 5)
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Episode 1)
Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei (Episode 5)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 2nd Season (Episode 16)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 1, 2021)

Re-Main Episode 4
Hamefura S2 Episode 5
Kageki Shoujo Episode 5
Tokyo Revengers Episode 17
Bokutachi no Remake Episode 5
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S2 Episode 16
Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season Episode 18
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 42


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2021)

*Today:*

SSSS.Dynazenon (Episode 1-3)
Tantei wa Mou, Shindeiru (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 2, 2021)

Idolish 7 S3 Episode 5
Tantei wa Mou, Shindeiru Episode 5
Shinigami Bocchan to Kuro Maid Episode 5


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 2, 2021)

Boruto - 209
Atashin'chi - 375-376


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2021)

*Today:*

Deatte 5-byou de Battle (Episode 4)
Seirei Gensouki (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 3, 2021)

Deatte 5-byou de Battle Episode 4
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 73


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 3, 2021)

Life Lessons with Uramichi-Oniisan - 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2021)

*Today:*

Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season Part 2 (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 4, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 377-378


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 4, 2021)

Mewkledreamy Mix Episode 3
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 74
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 59


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2021)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Episode 5)
Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon S (Episode 5)
Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun. (Episode 4)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 5, 2021)

Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun Episode 4
Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon S Episode 5


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 5, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 59


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2021)

*Today:*

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Sotsu (Episode 7)
Peach Boy Riverside (Episode 6)
Scarlet Nexus (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 6, 2021)

The Aquatope of White Sand - 5
Sonny Boy - 4
Atashin'chi - 379-380


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 6, 2021)

Sonny Boy Episode 4
Scarlet Nexus Episode 6
Peach Boy Riverside Episode 6
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope Episode 5
Heion Sedai no Idaten-tachi Episode 3


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Aug 6, 2021)

I've been watching Inuyasha (so very late to the party), at ep 39 now.

Before yesterday/today I was in a KyoAni mood and watched Hyouka, even got 3/4 through on a rewatch (for me only) with my little sister.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2021)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru 2nd Season (Episode 5)
Blue Reflection Ray (Episode 17)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Episode 6)
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika Nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shiteshimatta... X (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 7, 2021)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 43


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 7, 2021)

Vanitas no Karte Episode 6
Blue Reflection Ray Episode 17
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 75
Heion Sedai no Idaten-tachi Episode 4


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 7, 2021)

Gundam wing iron blooded orphans.

On the second season episode 17.


One thing's for sure, that series really doesn't pull any punches with certain things.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2021)

*Today:*


Bokutachi no Remake (Episode 6)
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki (Episode 6)
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Episode 2)
Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei (Episode 6)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 2nd Season (Episode 17)
Meikyuu Black Company (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 8, 2021)

Re-Main Episode 5
Hamefura S2 Episode 6
Kageki Shoujo Episode 6
Tokyo Revengers Episode 18
Bokutachi no Remake Episode 6
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! Episode 2
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S2 Episode 17
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 43


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 8, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episodes 19 and 20


----------



## Fang (Aug 8, 2021)

Fang said:


> Kobayashi - san season 2 - episode 3
> Kobayashi - san season 2 - episode 4
> Peach Boy Riverside - episode 4
> Peach Boy Riverside - episode 5
> Getter Robo Arc - episode 4


Kobayashi - san season 2 - episode 5
Peach Boy Riverside - episode 6
Getter Robo Arc - episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2021)

*Today:*

SSSS.Dynazenon (Episode 4-5)
Tantei wa Mou, Shindeiru (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 9, 2021)

Idolish 7 S3 Episode 6
Tantei wa Mou, Shindeiru Episode 6
Shinigami Bocchan to Kuro Maid Episode 6


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 9, 2021)

Boruto - 210
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 60


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2021)

*Today:*

Deatte 5-byou de Battle (Episode 5)
Seirei Gensouki (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 10, 2021)

Love Live! Superstar!! Episode 3
Deatte 5-byou de Battle Episode 5


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 10, 2021)

Life Lessons with Uramichi-Oniisan - 6


----------



## Fang (Aug 10, 2021)

Fang said:


> Kobayashi - san season 2 - episode 5
> Peach Boy Riverside - episode 6
> Getter Robo Arc - episode 5


Hathaway's Flash


----------



## Ssjloke (Aug 10, 2021)

Outlaw Star and Black Lagoon


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 10, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episodes 21 and 22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2021)

*Today:*


Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season Part 2 (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 11, 2021)

Mewkledreamy Mix Episode 4
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 60
Seirei Gensouki Episodes 1-6
Meikyuu Black Company Episodes 1-5
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu Episodes 1-6
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki Episodes 1-6
Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore Episodes 1-5


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 11, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 381-382


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2021)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Episode 6)
Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon S (Episode 6)
Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun. (Episode 5)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 12, 2021)

Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun Episode 5
Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon S Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2021)

*Today:*

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Sotsu (Episode 8)
Peach Boy Riverside (Episode 7)
Scarlet Nexus (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 13, 2021)

Sonny Boy Episode 5
Scarlet Nexus Episode 7
Peach Boy Riverside Episode 7
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope Episode 6
Heion Sedai no Idaten-tachi Episode 5


----------



## Fang (Aug 13, 2021)

Fang said:


> Hathaway's Flash


Kobayashi - san season 2 episode 6
Peach Boy Riverside - episode 7
Getter Robo Arc - episode 6


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 13, 2021)

The Aquatope of White Sand - 6
Sonny Boy - 5
Atashin'chi - 383-384


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2021)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru 2nd Season (Episode 6)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Episode 7)
Meikyuu Black Company (Episode 6)
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika Nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shiteshimatta... X (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 14, 2021)

Vanitas no Karte Episode 7
Blue Reflection Ray Episode 18


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 14, 2021)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 44


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 14, 2021)

steins Gate ep 25-26


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 14, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episodes 23-26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 19)
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki (Episode 7)
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Episode 3)
Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei (Episode 7)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 2nd Season (Episode 18)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 15, 2021)

Re-Main Episode 6
Hamefura S2 Episode 7
Kageki Shoujo Episode 7
Tokyo Revengers Episode 19
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! Episode 3
Boku no Hero Academia S5 Episode 19
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S2 Episode 18
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 44


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 15, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episodes 27 and 28


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2021)

*Today:*

Blue Reflection Ray (Episode 18)
Tantei wa Mou, Shindeiru. (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 16, 2021)

Idolish 7 S3 Episode 7
Kaizoku Oujo Episode 1
Shinigami Bocchan to Kuro Maid Episode 7


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 16, 2021)

The Tatami Galaxy - 1-3
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 61
Boruto - 211
Fena꞉ Pirate Princess - 1-2
Atashin'chi - 385-386


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2021)

*Today:*

Deatte 5-byou de Battle (Episode 6)
Seirei Gensouki (Episode 7)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 17, 2021)

Life Lessons with Uramichi-Oniisan - 7


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 17, 2021)

Kaizoku Oujo Episode 2                                                                                                                                                                                                             
Love Live! Superstar!! Episode 4
Deatte 5-byou de Battle Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2021)

*Today:*

Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season Part 2 (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 18, 2021)

Magia Record S2 Episode 1
Mewkledreamy Mix Episode 5
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 76
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 61


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 18, 2021)

The Tatami Galaxy - 4-6
Atashin'chi - 387-388


----------



## Avairto (Aug 18, 2021)

Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season Part 2 Episode 7 (Yesterday)

Otome Game no Hametsu Flag Episodes 1-2


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 18, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episodes 29 and 30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2021)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Episode 7)
Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon S (Episode 7)
Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun. (Episode 6)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Episode 7)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 19, 2021)

The Tatami Galaxy - 7-11 (it's not over yet)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 19, 2021)

Magia Record S2 Episode 2
Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun Episode 6
Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon S Episode 7


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 19, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episodes 31 and 32


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2021)

*Today:*

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Sotsu (Episode 9)
Peach Boy Riverside (Episode 8)
Scarlet Nexus (Episode 8)
SSSS.Dynazenon (Episode 6-7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 20, 2021)

Sonny Boy Episode 6
Scarlet Nexus Episode 8
Peach Boy Riverside Episode 8
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope Episode 7
Heion Sedai no Idaten-tachi Episode 6


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 20, 2021)

The Aquatope of White Sand - 7
Sonny Boy - 6
Atashin'chi - 389-390


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2021)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru 2nd Season (Episode 7)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Episode 8)
Meikyuu Black Company (Episode 7)
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika Nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shiteshimatta... X (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 21, 2021)

Magia Record S2 Episode 3
Vanitas no Karte Episode 8
Blue Reflection Ray Episode 19


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 21, 2021)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 45
Night is Short, Walk On Girl


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 21, 2021)

*Fena: Pirate Princess *- Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 20)
Bokutachi no Remake (Episode 7)
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki (Episode 8)
Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei (Episode 8)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 2nd Season (Episode 19)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 22, 2021)

Hamefura S2 Episode 8
Kaizoku Oujo Episode 3
Kageki Shoujo Episode 8
Magia Record S2 Episode 4
Tokyo Revengers Episode 20
Bokutachi no Remake Episode 7
Boku no Hero Academia S5 Episode 20
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S2 Episode 19
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 45


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 22, 2021)

Saikyou Kamizmode! - 12
Fena꞉ Pirate Princess - 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2021)

*Today:*

Blue Reflection Ray (Episode 19) 
Tantei wa Mou, Shindeiru. (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 23, 2021)

Idolish 7 S3 Episode 8
Shinigami Bocchan to Kuro Maid Episode 8


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 23, 2021)

Boruto - 212
Atashin'chi - 391-392


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 23, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episodes 33 and 34


----------



## Yamato (Aug 24, 2021)

One Piece 988 
Digimon 62


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2021)

*Today:*

Deatte 5-byou de Battle (Episode 7)
Seirei Gensouki (Episode 8)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 24, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 62
Life Lessons with Uramichi-Oniisan - 8


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 24, 2021)

Deatte 5-byou de Battle Episode 7


----------



## Fang (Aug 24, 2021)

Fang said:


> Kobayashi - san season 2 episode 6
> Peach Boy Riverside - episode 7
> Getter Robo Arc - episode 6


Kobayashi - san season 2 episode 7
Kobayashi - san season 2 SP episodes 1 & 2
Getter Robo Arc - episode 7
Peach Boy Riverside - episode 8


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 24, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episodes 35 and 36


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2021)

*Today:*

Shaman King 2021 (Episode 1-2)
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season Part 2 (Episode 8)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 25, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 393-394


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 25, 2021)

Mewkledreamy Mix Episode 6
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 77
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 62


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2021)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Episode 8)
Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon S (Episode 8)
Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun. (Episode 7)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Episode 8)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 26, 2021)

_Yesterday:_

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episodes 37 and 38


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 26, 2021)

Love Live! Superstar!! Episode 5
Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun Episode 7
Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon S Episode 8


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 26, 2021)

Evangelion꞉ 3.0+1.0꞉ Thrice Upon A Time (END......finally)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 26, 2021)

*Mobile Suit Gundam *- Episodes 39-42 *(end)*


----------



## Fang (Aug 26, 2021)

Fang said:


> Kobayashi - san season 2 episode 7
> Kobayashi - san season 2 SP episodes 1 & 2
> Getter Robo Arc - episode 7
> Peach Boy Riverside - episode 8


Getter Robo Arc - episode 8
Kobayashi - san season 2 episode 8
Kobayashi - san season 2 SP episodes 1 & 2
Peach Boy Riverside - episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2021)

*Today:*

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Sotsu (Episode 10)
Peach Boy Riverside (Episode 9)
Scarlet Nexus (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 27, 2021)

Sonny Boy Episode 7
Scarlet Nexus Episode 9
Peach Boy Riverside Episode 9
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope Episode 8
Heion Sedai no Idaten-tachi Episode 7


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 27, 2021)

The Aquatope of White Sand - 8
Sonny Boy - 7
Atashin'chi - 395-396


----------



## Eros (Aug 28, 2021)

I watched Edens Zero today. Also, I recently binged Bleach minus filler episodes, and I finished Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2021)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru 2nd Season (Episode 8)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Episode 9)
Meikyuu Black Company (Episode 8)
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika Nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shiteshimatta... X (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 28, 2021)

Gundam Reconguista in G MOVIE II꞉ Bellri's Fierce Charge


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 28, 2021)

Vanitas no Karte Episode 9
Blue Reflection Ray Episode 20


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 28, 2021)

*Evangelion 3.0+1.0: Thrice Upon A Time (film)
Fena: Pirate Princess *- Episode 3


----------



## Yamato (Aug 29, 2021)

Digimon 63


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 21)
Bokutachi no Remake (Episode 8)
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki (Episode 9)
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Episode 4)
Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 29, 2021)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 46
Fena꞉ Pirate Princess - 4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 29, 2021)

Re-Main Episode 7
Hamefura S2 Episode 9
Kaizoku Oujo Episode 4
Kageki Shoujo Episode 9
Magia Record S2 Episode 5
Tokyo Revengers Episode 21
Bokutachi no Remake Episode 8
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! Episode 4
Boku no Hero Academia S5 Episode 21
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 46


----------



## KamuiKye (Aug 29, 2021)

Tokyo Revengers ep 21
Saiki K ep 4
Boruto 213
Haikyuu, the entire season 4 because I was bored.
Given, ep 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2021)

*Today:*

Blue Reflection Ray (Episode 20)
Shaman King (2021) (Episode 3-4)
Tantei wa Mou, Shindeiru. (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 30, 2021)

Idolish 7 S3 Episode 9
Shinigami Bocchan to Kuro Maid Episode 9


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 30, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 63
Boruto - 213
Atashin'chi - 397-398


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 30, 2021)

Symphogear G


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2021)

*Today:*

Deatte 5-byou de Battle (Episode 8)
Seirei Gensouki (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 31, 2021)

Life Lessons with Uramichi-Oniisan - 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2021)

*Today:*

Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season Part 2 (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2021)

Deatte 5-byou de Battle Episode 8
Mewkledreamy Mix Episode 7
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 78
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 63

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 1, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 399-400


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Sep 1, 2021)

Mushoku tensei ep.8,9
Pirate princess: Fena ep.1
Hyouka ep.1


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 1, 2021)

*Orphen: Revenge *- Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2021)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Episode 9)
Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon S (Episode 9)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 2, 2021)

Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun Episode 8
Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon S Episode 9


----------



## Fang (Sep 2, 2021)

Getter Robo Arc - episode 9
Peach Boy Riverside - episode 10
Kobayashi san season 2 - episodes 8 & 9


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 2, 2021)

*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU TOO! *- Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2021)

*Today:*

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Sotsu (Episode 11)
Peach Boy Riverside (Episode 10)
Scarlet Nexus (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 3, 2021)

Sonny Boy Episode 8
Scarlet Nexus Episode 10
Peach Boy Riverside Episode 10
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope Episode 9


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 3, 2021)

The Aquatope of White Sand - 9
Sonny Boy - 8


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 3, 2021)

*Orphen: Revenge *- Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2021)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru 2nd Season (Episode 9)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Episode 10)
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika Nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shiteshimatta... X (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 4, 2021)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 47


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Sep 4, 2021)

Mushoku Tensei ep.10-11
Fairy Tail ep.68
One Outs ep.20-21


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 4, 2021)

Vanitas no Karte Episode 10
Blue Reflection Ray Episode 21


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 5, 2021)

Fena꞉ Pirate Princess - 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2021)

*Today:*


Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 22)
Bokutachi no Remake (Episode 9)
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki (Episode 10)
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Episode 5)
Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei (Episode 10)
Meikyuu Black Company (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 5, 2021)

Re-Main Episode 8
Kaizoku Oujo Episode 5
Hamefura S2 Episode 10
Kageki Shoujo Episode 10
Magia Record S2 Episode 6
Tokyo Revengers Episode 22
Bokutachi no Remake Episode 9
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! Episode 5
Boku no Hero Academia S5 Episode 22
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S2 Episode 20
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 47


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2021)

Fang said:


> Getter Robo Arc - episode 9
> Peach Boy Riverside - episode 10
> Kobayashi san season 2 - episodes 8 & 9


Fate/Grand Order - Shinsei Entaku Ryouiki Babylon
Shuumatsu no Valkyrie - episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2021)

*Today:*

Blue Reflection Ray (Episode 21)
Shaman King (2021) (Episode 5)
Tantei wa Mou, Shindeiru. (Ch.10)
Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun. (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 6, 2021)

Idolish 7 S3 Episode 10
Shinigami Bocchan to Kuro Maid Episode 10


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 6, 2021)

Boruto - 214
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 64
Atashin'chi - 403-404


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2021)

*Today:*

Deatte 5-byou de Battle (Episode 9)
Seirei Gensouki (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 7, 2021)

Life Lessons with Uramichi-Oniisan - 10


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 7, 2021)

Deatte 5-byou de Battle Episode 9


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 7, 2021)

*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU TOO! *- Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2021)

*Today:*

Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season Part 2 (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 8, 2021)

Mewkledreamy Mix Episode 8
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 79
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 64


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 8, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 405-406


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 8, 2021)

*Orphen: Revenge *- Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2021)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Episode 10)
Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon S (Episode 10)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 9, 2021)

Love Live! Superstar!! Episode 6
Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun Episode 9
Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon S Episode 10


----------



## Fang (Sep 9, 2021)

Fang said:


> Fate/Grand Order - Shinsei Entaku Ryouiki Babylon
> Shuumatsu no Valkyrie - episode 1


Kobayashi san season 2 - episode 10
Getter Robo Arc - episode 10
Shuumatsu no Valkyrie - episodes 2 to 7
Fate/Stay Night: Heaven's Feel I


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 9, 2021)

*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU TOO! *- Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2021)

*Today:*

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Sotsu (Episode 12)
Peach Boy Riverside (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 10, 2021)

The Aquatope of White Sand - 10
Sonny Boy - 9
Atashin'chi - 407-408


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 10, 2021)

Sonny Boy Episode 9
Scarlet Nexus Episode 11
Peach Boy Riverside Episode 11
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope Episode 10
Heion Sedai no Idaten-tachi Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2021)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru 2nd Season (Episode 10)
Blue Reflection Ray (Episode 22)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Episode 11)
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika Nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shiteshimatta... X (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 11, 2021)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 48


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2021)

Vanitas no Karte Episode 11
Blue Reflection Ray Episode 22


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 11, 2021)

*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU TOO! *- Episode 4


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 11, 2021)

*Remake* 1-10
*My Hero Academia* 77-80
*Great Pretender* 1-11
*Dragon Maid S2* 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 23)
Bokutachi no Remake (Episode 10)
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki (Episode 11)
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Episode 6)
Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei (Episode 11)
Meikyuu Black Company (Episode 10)
Scarlet Nexus (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 12, 2021)

Fena꞉ Pirate Princess - 6


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2021)

Re-Main Episode 9
Kaizoku Oujo Episode 6
Hamefura S2 Episode 11
Kageki Shoujo Episode 11
Magia Record S2 Episode 7
Tokyo Revengers Episode 23
Bokutachi no Remake Episode 10
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! Episode 6
Boku no Hero Academia S5 Episode 23
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S2 Episode 21 (Complete)
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 48


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 12, 2021)

*Orphen: Revenge *- Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2021)

*Today:*

Edens Zero (Episode 1-2)
Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun. (Episode 9)
Tantei wa Mou, Shindeiru (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 13, 2021)

Idolish 7 S3 Episode 11
Shinigami Bocchan to Kuro Maid Episode 11


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 13, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 65
Boruto - 215
Atashin'chi - 409-410


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 13, 2021)

Finished *Zoku Owarimonogatari*


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 13, 2021)

*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU TOO! *- Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2021)

*Today:*


Deatte 5-byou de Battle (Episode 10)
Seirei Gensouki (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 14, 2021)

Deatte 5-byou de Battle Episode 10


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 14, 2021)

Life Lessons with Uramichi-Oniisan - 11


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 14, 2021)

*Orphen: Revenge *- Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2021)

*Today:*


Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season Part 2 (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 15, 2021)

Mewkledreamy Mix Episode 9
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 80
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 65


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 15, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 411-412


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 15, 2021)

*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU TOO! *- Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2021)

*Today:*


Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Episode 11)
Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon S (Episode 11)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 16, 2021)

The Heike Story - 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 16, 2021)

Love Live! Superstar!! Episode 7
Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon S Episode 11
Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun Episode 10 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 16, 2021)

*Orphen: Revenge *- Episode 6


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 16, 2021)

Watched *Great Pretender 13* and *My Hero Academia 111*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2021)

*Today:*

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Sotsu (Episode 13)
Peach Boy Riverside (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Scarlet Nexus (Episode 12)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 17, 2021)

Sonny Boy Episode 10
Scarlet Nexus Episode 12
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope Episode 11
Heion Sedai no Idaten-tachi Episode 9
Peach Boy Riverside Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 17, 2021)

The Aquatope of White Sand - 11
Sonny Boy - 10
Atashin'chi - 413-414


----------



## Fang (Sep 17, 2021)

Fang said:


> Kobayashi san season 2 - episode 10
> Getter Robo Arc - episode 10
> Shuumatsu no Valkyrie - episodes 2 to 7
> Fate/Stay Night: Heaven's Feel I


Kobayashi san season 2 - episode 11
Getter Robo Arc - episode 11
Shuumatsu no Valkyrie - episodes 8 to 12
Peach Boy Riverside - episode 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2021)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru 2nd Season (Episode 11)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Meikyuu Black Company (Episode 11)
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika Nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shiteshimatta... X (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 18, 2021)

Blue Reflection Ray Episode 23
Vanitas no Karte Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 18, 2021)

Mobile Suit Gundam - 15 (Cucuruz Doan's Island)
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 49


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2021)

*Today:*


Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 24)
Bokutachi no Remake (Episode 11)
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki (Episode 12)
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Episode 7)
Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei (Episode 12)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 19, 2021)

Re-Main Episode 10
Kaizoku Oujo Episode 7
Kageki Shoujo Episode 12
Bokutachi no Remake Episode 11
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! Episode 7
Hamefura S2 Episode 12 (Complete)
Boku no Hero Academia S5 Episode 24
Tokyo Revengers Episode 24 (Complete)
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 49


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 19, 2021)

Fena꞉ Pirate Princess - 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2021)

*Today:*

Blue Reflection Ray (Episode 23)
Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun. (Episode 10) *[/Complete]*
Shaman King (2021) (Episode 6)
Tantei wa Mou, Shindeiru (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 20, 2021)

Boruto - 216
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 66


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 20, 2021)

Idolish 7 S3 Episode 12
Shinigami Bocchan to Kuro Maid Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2021)

*Today:*

Deatte 5-byou de Battle (Episode 11)
Seirei Gensouki (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 21, 2021)

Saikyou Kamizmode! - 13
Life Lessons with Uramichi-Oniisan - 12


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 21, 2021)

Deatte 5-byou de Battle Episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2021)

*Today:*

Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken 2nd Season Part 2 (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 22, 2021)

Mewkledreamy Mix Episode 10
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 81
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 66


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 22, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 415-416


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 22, 2021)

*Fena: Pirate Princess *- Episode 4


----------



## Yamato (Sep 23, 2021)

Digimon 66


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2021)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon S (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 23, 2021)

Love Live! Superstar!! Episode 8
Kobayashi-san Chi no Maid Dragon S Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 23, 2021)

The Heike Story - 2


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 23, 2021)

*Fena: Pirate Princess *- Episode 5


----------



## Fang (Sep 23, 2021)

Fang said:


> Kobayashi san season 2 - episode 11
> Getter Robo Arc - episode 11
> Shuumatsu no Valkyrie - episodes 8 to 12
> Peach Boy Riverside - episode 12


Star Wars Visions - episodes 1 to 4
Fate/Stay Night - Heaven's Feel II
Kobayashi san season 2 - episode 11
Getter Robo Arc - episode 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2021)

*Today:*

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Sotsu (Episode 14)
Scarlet Nexus (Episode 13)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 24, 2021)

Sonny Boy Episode 11
Scarlet Nexus Episode 13
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope Episode 12
Heion Sedai no Idaten-tachi Episode 10


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 24, 2021)

The Aquatope of White Sand - 12
Sonny Boy - 11
Atashin'chi - 417-418


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2021)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatteiru 2nd Season (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Meikyuu Black Company (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 25, 2021)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 50


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 25, 2021)

Star Wars Visions Episodes 1-9 (Complete)
Blue Reflection Ray Episode 24 (Complete)


----------



## Yamato (Sep 26, 2021)

Digimon 67
Finished the series


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 5th Season (Episode 25) *[/Complete]*
Bokutachi no Remake (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Episode 8)
Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 26, 2021)

Fena꞉ Pirate Princess - 8


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 26, 2021)

Re-Main Episode 11
Kaizoku Oujo Episode 8
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! Episode 8
Kageki Shoujo Episode 13 (Complete)
Magia Record S2 Episode 8 (Complete)
Bokutachi no Remake Episode 12 (Complete)
Boku no Hero Academia S5 Episode 25 (Complete)
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 50


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 26, 2021)

*Fena: Pirate Princess *- Episodes 6 and 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2021)

*Today:*

Blue Reflection Ray (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
Shaman King (2021) (Episode 7-13)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 27, 2021)

Idolish 7 S3 Episode 13 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 27, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 67
Boruto - 217
Atashin'chi - 419-420


----------



## Van Basten (Sep 27, 2021)

Legend of the Galactic Heroes reboot pilot — The New Thesis.

I have been meaning to watch this series. I was watching some clips of the old anime on YouTube and figured I might as well.

A good start. I may look into the old anime if I have the time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2021)

*Today:*

Deatte 5-byou de Battle (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 28, 2021)

Deatte 5-byou de Battle Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 28, 2021)

Life Lessons with Uramichi-Oniisan - 13 (end of season 1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2021)

*Today:*

Edens Zero (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 29, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 421-422


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 29, 2021)

Mewkledreamy Mix Episode 11
Digimon Adventure (2020) Episode 67 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2021)

*Today:*

Edens Zero (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 30, 2021)

Seirei Gensouki Episodes 7-12 (Complete)
Meikyuu Black Company Episodes 6-12 (Complete)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu Episodes 7-12 (Complete)
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki Episodes 7-13 (Complete)
Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore Episodes 6-12 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 30, 2021)

The Heike Story - 3
Saikyou Kamizmode! - 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2021)

*Today:*

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Sotsu (Ch.15) *[/Complete]*
Scarlet Nexus (Episode 14)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 1, 2021)

The Aquatope of White Sand - 13
Atashin'chi - 423-424
Sonny Boy - 12 (end)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 1, 2021)

Scarlet Nexus Episode 14
Sonny Boy Episode 12 (Complete)
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope Episode 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2021)

*Today:*

Edens Zero (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 2, 2021)

Selection Project Episode 1
Isekai Shokudou S2 Episode 1
Love Live! Superstar!! Episode 9
Yakunara Mug Cup mo S2 Episode 1
Heion Sedai no Idaten-tachi Episode 11 (Complete)
Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Dai Mankai no Shou Episode 1


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 2, 2021)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 51


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2021)

*Today:*

Edens Zero (Episode 6)
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi - Ni no Shou (Episode 1)
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 3, 2021)

Digimon Ghost Game - 1
Fena꞉ Pirate Princess - 9


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 3, 2021)

86 P2 Episode 1
Kaizoku Oujo Episode 9
Re-Main Episode 12 (Complete)
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 1
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! Episode 9
Muteking the Dancing Hero Episode 1
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 51


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 3, 2021)

*Orphen: Revenge *- Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2021)

*Today:*

Mieruko-chan (Episode 1)
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu 2nd Season (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 4, 2021)

Jobless Reincarnation꞉ I Will Seriously Try If I Go To Another World - 12
Boruto - 218
Atashin'chi - 425-426


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2021)

Mieruko-chan Episode 1
Tsuki to Laika to Nosferatu Episode 1
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu Pt. 2 Episode 1
Boku no Hero Academia Movie: Heroes Rising (Complete)


----------



## Gledania (Oct 4, 2021)

kanojo okarishimasu ep 2

the most pathetic protagonist ever seen so far O_O I mean , takemitchy and subaru look like gods in comparison.

I get the very very very veeeeeery bad feeling that he will have a harem  

If he stay as cringe he is and indeed get the fuckin harem I'll drop it


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 4, 2021)

*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU TOO! *- Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2021)

*Today:*

Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 5, 2021)

Kyoukai Senki Episode 1
Kyuuketsuki Sugu Shinu Episode 1
Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei Episode 1


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 5, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 68


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 5, 2021)

*Orphen: Revenge *- Episode 8


----------



## Yamato (Oct 6, 2021)

One Piece 993
Gintama 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2021)

*Today:*

Edens Zero (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 6, 2021)

takt op.Destiny Episode 1
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 82


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 6, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 427-428


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 6, 2021)

*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU TOO! *- Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2021)

*Today:*

Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru (Episode 1)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 7, 2021)

Puraore! Pride of Orange Episode 1
Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru Episode 1
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita Episode 1


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 7, 2021)

*Orphen: Revenge *- Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2021)

*Today:*

Platinum End (Episode 1)
Scarlet Nexus (Episode 15)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 8, 2021)

The Aquatope of White Sand - 14
Atashin'chi - 429-430
Belle


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 8, 2021)

Sakugan Episode 1
Platinum End Episode 1
Scarlet Nexus Episode 15
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope Episode 14


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 8, 2021)

*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU TOO! *- Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2021)

*Today:*

Edens Zero (Episode 8-11)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 9, 2021)

Megaton-kyuu Musashi - 1
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 52


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 9, 2021)

Selection Project Episode 2
Isekai Shokudou S2 Episode 2
Love Live! Superstar!! Episode 10
Megaton-kyuu Musashi Episode 1
Yakunara Mug Cup mo S2 Episode 2
Taishou Otome Otogibanashi Episode 1
Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Dai Mankai no Shou Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2021)

*Today:*

Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Episode 10)
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi - Ni no Shou (Episode 2)
World Trigger 3rd Season (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 10, 2021)

86 P2 Episode 2
Kaizoku Oujo Episode 10
Saihate no Paladin Episode 1
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 2
Build Divide - Code Black Episode 1
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! Episode 10
Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi Episode 1
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 52


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 10, 2021)

Digimon Ghost Game - 2
Lupin III (2021) - 0
Fena꞉ Pirate Princess - 10


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 10, 2021)

Watched:
*The Saint's Magic Power is Omnipotent* 8
*Vivy* 6
*86 S2* 2


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 10, 2021)

*Orphen: Revenge *- Episodes 10 and 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2021)

*Today:*

Kimetsu no Yaiba: Mugen Ressha-hen (Episode 1)
Mieruko-chan (Episode 2)
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu Part 2 (Episode 2)
Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi (Episode 1)


----------



## Morg (Oct 11, 2021)

Demon Slayer Season 2 Episode 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2021)

Mieruko-chan Episode 2
Tsuki to Laika to Nosferatu Episode 2
Kimetsu no Yaiba: Mugen Ressha-hen Episode 1
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu Pt. 2 Episode 2


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 11, 2021)

Symphogear AXZ


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 11, 2021)

Boruto - 219
Megaton-kyuu Musashi - 2
Jobless Reincarnation - 13
Atashin'chi - 431-432


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 11, 2021)

*Orphen: Revenge *- Episodes 12 and 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2021)

*Today:*

Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 12, 2021)

Blue Period Episode 1
Kyoukai Senki Episode 2
Heike Monogatari Episode 1
Kyuuketsuki Sugu Shinu Episode 2
Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei Episode 2


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 12, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 69


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 12, 2021)

*Orphen: Revenge *- Episodes 14 and 15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2021)

*Today:*

Eden Zero (Episode 12)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 13, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 433-434


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 13, 2021)

Blue Period Episode 2
Takt op.Destiny Episode 2
Heike Monogatari Episode 2
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 83
Deep Insanity: The Lost Child Episode 1
Gyakuten Sekai no Denchi Shoujo Episode 1


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 13, 2021)

*Orphen: Revenge *- Episodes 16 and 17


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2021)

*Today:*

Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru (Episode 2)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 14, 2021)

Blue Period Episode 3
Heike Monogatari Episode 3
Puraore! Pride of Orange Episode 2
Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru Episode 2
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita Episode 2


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 14, 2021)

The Heike Story - 5


----------



## Yamato (Oct 15, 2021)

Digimon Ghost Game 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2021)

*Today:*

Platinum End (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 15, 2021)

The Aquatope of White Sand - 16
Atashin'ch - 435-436


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 15, 2021)

Sakugan Episode 2
Platinum End Episode 2
Scarlet Nexus Episode 16
Heike Monogatari Episode 4
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope Episode 15


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 15, 2021)

*Orphen: Revenge *- Episodes 18-21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2021)

*Today:*

Scarlet Nexus (Episode 16)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 16, 2021)

Selection Project Episode 3
Isekai Shokudou S2 Episode 3
Love Live! Superstar!! Episode 11
Megaton-kyuu Musashi Episode 2
Yakunara Mug Cup mo S2 Episode 3
Taishou Otome Otogibanashi Episode 2
Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Dai Mankai no Shou Episode 3


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 16, 2021)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 53


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 16, 2021)

*Orphen: Revenge *- Episodes 22 and 23 *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2021)

*Today:*

Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi - Ni no Shou (Episode 3)
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Episode 11)
Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi (Episode 2)
World Trigger 3rd Season (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 17, 2021)

Lupin III (2021) - 1
Megaton-kyuu Musashi - 3
Fena꞉ Pirate Princess - 11


----------



## Djomla (Oct 17, 2021)

Code Geass ep 22.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 17, 2021)

86 Pt. 2 Episode 3
Kaizoku Oujo Episode 11
Saihate no Paladin Episode 2
Build Divide - Code Black Episode 2
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! Episode 11
Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi Episode 2
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 53


----------



## Morg (Oct 17, 2021)

The way of the house husband


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2021)

*Today:*


Mieruko-chan (Episode 3)
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu Part 2 (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 18, 2021)

Mieruko-chan Episode 3
Tsuki to Laika to Nosferatu Episode 3
Kimetsu no Yaiba: Mugen Ressha-hen Episode 2
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu Pt. 2 Episode 3


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 18, 2021)

Boruto - 220
Jobless Reincarnation - 14
Atashin'chi - 437-438


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2021)

*Today:*


Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 19, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 70


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 19, 2021)

Blue Period Episode 4
Kyoukai Senki Episode 3
Heike Monogatari Episode 5
Kyuuketsuki Sugu Shinu Episode 3
Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2021)

*Today:*


SSSS.Dynazenon (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 20, 2021)

Takt op.Destiny Episode 3
Deep Insanity: The Lost Child Episode 2
Gyakuten Sekai no Denchi Shoujo Episode 2


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 20, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 439-440


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2021)

*Today:*


Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru (Episode 3)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 21, 2021)

Puraore! Pride of Orange Episode 3
Love Live! Superstar!! Episode 12 (Complete)
Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru Episode 3
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita Episode 3


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 21, 2021)

The Heike Story - 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2021)

*Today:*


Platinum End (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 22, 2021)

The Aquatope of White Sand - 16
Atashin'chi - 441-442


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 22, 2021)

Sakugan Episode 3
Platinum End Episode 3
Scarlet Nexus Episode 17
Heike Monogatari Episode 6
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope Episode 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2021)

*Today:*


Scarlet Nexus (Episode 17)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 23, 2021)

Selection Project Episode 4
Isekai Shokudou S2 Episode 4
Megaton-kyuu Musashi Episode 3
Yakunara Mug Cup mo S2 Episode 4
Taishou Otome Otogibanashi Episode 3
Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Dai Mankai no Shou Episode 4


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 23, 2021)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 54


----------



## AnbuHokage63 (Oct 23, 2021)

Today:
Cowboy Bebop Ep-11


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 23, 2021)

*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU TOO! *- Episodes 10 and 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2021)

*Today:*

Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Episode 12)
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi - Ni no Shou (Episode 4)
Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi (Episode 3)
World Trigger 3rd Season (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 24, 2021)

86 Pt. 2 Episode 4
Saihate no Paladin Episode 3
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 3
Build Divide - Code Black Episode 3
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! Episode 12
Kaizoku Oujo Episode 12 (Complete)
Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi Episode 3
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 54


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 24, 2021)

Digimon Ghost Game - 3
Lupin III (2021) - 2
Megaton-kyuu Musashi - 4
Fena꞉ Pirate Princess - 12 (END)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2021)

*Today:*


Mieruko-chan (Episode 4)
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu Part 2 (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 25, 2021)

Mieruko-chan Episode 4
Tsuki to Laika to Nosferatu Episode 4
Kimetsu no Yaiba: Mugen Ressha-hen Episode 3
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu Pt. 2 Episode 4

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 25, 2021)

Boruto - 221
Jobless Reincarnation - 15
Atashin'chi - 443-444


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 25, 2021)

*Fena: Pirate Princess *- Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2021)

*Today:*


Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 26, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 71


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 26, 2021)

Blue Period Episode 5
Kyoukai Senki Episode 4
Kyuuketsuki Sugu Shinu Episode 4
Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei Episode 4


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 26, 2021)

Genshin Impact as it's on this page/thread quite a lot. SO I take it that signatures count.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2021)

*Today:*


SSSS.Dynazenon (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 27, 2021)

Takt op.Destiny Episode 4
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 84
Deep Insanity: The Lost Child Episode 3
Gyakuten Sekai no Denchi Shoujo Episode 3


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 27, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 445-446


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2021)

*Today:*


Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru (Episode 4)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 28, 2021)

Puraore! Pride of Orange Episode 4
Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru Episode 4
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita Episode 4


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 28, 2021)

*Fena: Pirate Princess* - Episodes 9-12 *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2021)

*Today:*

Platinum End (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 29, 2021)

Sakugan Episode 4
Platinum End Episode 4
Scarlet Nexus Episode 18
Heike Monogatari Episode 7
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope Episode 17


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 29, 2021)

The Aquatope of White Sand - 17
Atashin'chi - 447-448


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 29, 2021)

*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU TOO! *- Episodes 12 and 13 *(S2 end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2021)

*Today:*


Scarlet Nexus (Episode 18)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 30, 2021)

Selection Project Episode 5
Isekai Shokudou S2 Episode 5
Megaton-kyuu Musashi Episode 4
Yakunara Mug Cup mo S2 Episode 5
Taishou Otome Otogibanashi Episode 4
Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Dai Mankai no Shou Episode 5


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 30, 2021)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 55


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2021)

*Today:*


Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi - Ni no Shou (Episode 5)
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Episode 13)
Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi (Episode 4)
World Trigger 3rd Season (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 31, 2021)

86 Pt. 2 Episode 5
Saihate no Paladin Episode 4
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 4
Build Divide - Code Black Episode 4
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! Episode 13
Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi Episode 4
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 55


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 31, 2021)

Digimon Ghost Game - 4
Lupin III (2021) - 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2021)

*Today:*

Mieruko-chan (Episode 5)
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu Part 2 (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 1, 2021)

Mieruko-chan Episode 5
Tsuki to Laika to Nosferatu Episode 5
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu Pt. 2 Episode 5


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 1, 2021)

Boruto - 222
Jobless Reincarnation - 16
Atashin'chi - 449-450


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 1, 2021)

*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU Climax! *- Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2021)

*Today:*

Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 2, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 72


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 2, 2021)

Blue Period Episode 6
Kyoukai Senki Episode 5
Kyuuketsuki Sugu Shinu Episode 5
Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei Episode 5


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 2, 2021)

*When They Cry *- Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2021)

*Today:*

SSSS.Dynazenon (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 3, 2021)

Takt op.Destiny Episode 5
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 85
Deep Insanity: The Lost Child Episode 4
Gyakuten Sekai no Denchi Shoujo Episode 4


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 3, 2021)

Megaton-kyuu Musashi - 5


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 4, 2021)

The Heike Story - 8


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 4, 2021)

Puraore! Pride of Orange Episode 5
Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru Episode 5
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita Episode 5


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 4, 2021)

*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU Climax! *- Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2021)

*Today:*


Platinum End (Episode 5)
Scarlet Nexus (Episode 18)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 5, 2021)

Sakugan Episode 5
Platinum End Episode 5
Scarlet Nexus Episode 19
Heike Monogatari Episode 8
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope Episode 18


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 5, 2021)

The Aquatope of White Sand - 18
Atashin'chi - 451-452


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 5, 2021)

*When They Cry *- Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2021)

*Today:*

SSSS.Dynazenon (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 6, 2021)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 56

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 6, 2021)

Selection Project Episode 6
Isekai Shokudou S2 Episode 6
Megaton-kyuu Musashi Episode 5
Yakunara Mug Cup mo S2 Episode 6
Taishou Otome Otogibanashi Episode 5
Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Dai Mankai no Shou Episode 6


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 6, 2021)

*When They Cry *- Episodes 3 and 4
*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU Climax! *- Episode 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 7, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 105-106


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2021)

*Today:*


Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi - Ni no Shou (Episode 6)
Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi (Episode 5)
World Trigger 3rd Season (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 7, 2021)

Lupin III (2021) - 4
Digimon Ghost Game - 5
Megaton-kyuu Musashi - 6


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 7, 2021)

86 Pt. 2 Episode 6
Saihate no Paladin Episode 5
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 5
Build Divide - Code Black Episode 5
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! Episode 14
Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi Episode 5
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 56


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 7, 2021)

*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU Climax! *- Episodes 4 and 5


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 8, 2021)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episodes 27-30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2021)

*Today:*

Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Episode 14)
Mieruko-chan (Episode 6)
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu Part 2 (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 8, 2021)

Mieruko-chan Episode 6
Ousama Ranking Episode 1
Tsuki to Laika to Nosferatu Episode 6
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu Pt. 2 Episode 6


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 8, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 73
Boruto - 223
Jobless Reincarnation - 17
Atashin'chi - 453-454


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 9, 2021)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episodes 31-33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2021)

*Today:*

Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 9, 2021)

Blue Period Episode 7
Kyoukai Senki Episode 6
Ousama Ranking Episode 2
Kyuuketsuki Sugu Shinu Episode 6
Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei Episode 6


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 9, 2021)

Fly Me to the Moon - 1-3


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 10, 2021)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episodes 34-35


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2021)

*Today:*

SSSS.Dynazenon (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 10, 2021)

Fly Me to the Moon - 4-6
Atashin'chi - 455-456


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 10, 2021)

Takt op.Destiny Episode 6
Ousama Ranking Episode 3
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 86
Deep Insanity: The Lost Child Episode 5
Gyakuten Sekai no Denchi Shoujo Episode 5


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 10, 2021)

*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU Climax! *- Episodes 6 and 7


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 11, 2021)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episodes 36-38 + 37.5extra


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2021)

*Today:*


Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru (Episode 6)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 11, 2021)

Ousama Ranking Episode 4
Puraore! Pride of Orange Episode 6
Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru Episode 6
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita Episode 6


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 11, 2021)

The Heike Story - 9


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 11, 2021)

*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU Climax! *- Episodes 8 and 9


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 12, 2021)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episodes 39-42


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2021)

*Today:*

Platinum End (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 12, 2021)

The Aquatope of White Sand - 19
Atashin'chi - 457-458


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 12, 2021)

Sakugan Episode 6
Platinum End Episode 6
Scarlet Nexus Episode 20
Ousama Ranking Episode 5
Heike Monogatari Episode 9
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope Episode 19


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 13, 2021)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episodes 43-45


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2021)

*Today:*

Takt Op. Destiny (Episode 1)


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 13, 2021)

Ousan-san- latest


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 13, 2021)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 57


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 13, 2021)

Selection Project Episode 7
Isekai Shokudou S2 Episode 7
Megaton-kyuu Musashi Episode 6
Yakunara Mug Cup mo S2 Episode 7
Taishou Otome Otogibanashi Episode 6
Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Dai Mankai no Shou Episode 7


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 13, 2021)

Death Parade.

Cool anime.

Not too long so easy to get into.


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 13, 2021)

*My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU Climax! *- Episodes 10-12 *(end)*


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 14, 2021)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episodes 46-48


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 14, 2021)

Digimon Ghost Game - 6
Lupin III (2021) - 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2021)

*Today:*

Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi - Ni no Shou (Episode 7)
Scarlet Nexus (Episode 20)
Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi (Episode 6)
World Trigger 3rd Season (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 14, 2021)

Saihate no Paladin Episode 6
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 6
Build Divide - Code Black Episode 6
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! Episode 15
Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi Episode 6
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 57


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 14, 2021)

Death Parade Episode 12.  Nice ending.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 15, 2021)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episodes 49-50


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2021)

*Today:*

Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Episode 15)
Mieruko-chan (Episode 7)
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu Part 2 (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 15, 2021)

Mieruko-chan Episode 7
Tsuki to Laika to Nosferatu Episode 7
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu Pt. 2 Episode 7


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 15, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 74
Boruto - 224
Jobless Reincarnation - 18
Atashin'chi - 459-460


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 15, 2021)

*Love Live! Nijigasaki High School Idol Club *- Episode 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 16, 2021)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episodes 51-52


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2021)

*Today:*

Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei (Episode 7)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 16, 2021)

Fly Me to the Moon - 7-12 (end of season 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 16, 2021)

Blue Period Episode 8
Kyoukai Senki Episode 7
Kyuuketsuki Sugu Shinu Episode 7
Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei Episode 7


----------



## PinkFlour (Nov 16, 2021)

I watched Tokyo revengers for Mikey because I love him and want us to do 69 together


----------



## Hauser (Nov 16, 2021)

Guin Saga episodes 1-3

This is like watching Berserk if Guts had a leopard's head


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 17, 2021)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episodes 53-54


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2021)

*Today:*

Takt Op. Destiny (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 17, 2021)

Megaton-kyuu Musashi - 7
Atashin'chi - 461-462


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 17, 2021)

Takt op.Destiny Episode 7
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 87
Deep Insanity: The Lost Child Episode 6
Gyakuten Sekai no Denchi Shoujo Episode 6


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 17, 2021)

*Love Live! Nijigasaki High School Idol Club *- Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2021)

*Today:*

Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru (Episode 7)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Episode 7)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 18, 2021)

The Heike Story - 10


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 18, 2021)

Puraore! Pride of Orange Episode 7
Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru Episode 7
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita Episode 7


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 18, 2021)

*Love Live! Nijigasaki High School Idol Club *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2021)

*Today:*

Platinum End (Episode 7)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 19, 2021)

The Aquatope of White Sand - 20
Atashin'chi - 469-464


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 19, 2021)

Sakugan Episode 7
Platinum End Episode 7
Scarlet Nexus Episode 21
Ousama Ranking Episode 6
Heike Monogatari Episode 10
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope Episode 20


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 19, 2021)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 55


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2021)

*Today:*


Scarlet Nexus (Episode 21)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 20, 2021)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 58


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 20, 2021)

Selection Project Episode 8
Isekai Shokudou S2 Episode 8
Megaton-kyuu Musashi Episode 7
Yakunara Mug Cup mo S2 Episode 8
Taishou Otome Otogibanashi Episode 7
Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Dai Mankai no Shou Episode 8


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 20, 2021)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 56


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2021)

*Today:*

Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi - Ni no Shou (Episode 8)
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Episode 16)
Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi (Episode 7)
World Trigger 3rd Season (Episode 7)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 21, 2021)

Digimon Ghost Game - 7
Lupin III (2021) - 6


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 21, 2021)

86 Part 2 Episode 7
Saihate no Paladin Episode 7
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 7
Build Divide - Code Black Episode 7
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! Episode 16
Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi Episode 7
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 58


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 21, 2021)

*Love Live! Nijigasaki High School Idol Club *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 21, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 107-108


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2021)

*Today:*


Mieruko-chan (Episode 8)
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu Part 2 (Episode 8)
Takt Op. Destiny (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 22, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 75
Boruto - 225
Jobless Reincarnation - 19
Atashin'chi - 465-466


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 22, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 109-110


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 23, 2021)

Mieruko-chan Episode 8
Tsuki to Laika to Nosferatu Episode 8
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu Pt. 2 Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2021)

*Today:*


Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei (Episode 8)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 23, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 111-112


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 23, 2021)

*Love Live! Nijigasaki High School Idol Club *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 24, 2021)

Blue Period Episode 9
Kyoukai Senki Episode 8
Kyuuketsuki Sugu Shinu Episode 8
Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2021)

*Today:*


Takt Op. Destiny (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 24, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 467-468


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 24, 2021)

Takt op.Destiny Episode 8
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 88
Deep Insanity: The Lost Child Episode 7
Gyakuten Sekai no Denchi Shoujo Episode 7


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 24, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 113-115


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2021)

*Today:*

Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru (Episode 8)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Episode 8)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 25, 2021)

The Heike Story - 11 (end)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 25, 2021)

Puraore! Pride of Orange Episode 8
Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru Episode 8
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita Episode 8


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 25, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 116-118


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2021)

*Today:*

Scarlet Nexus (Episode 21)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 26, 2021)

Sakugan Episode 8
Platinum End Episode 8
Scarlet Nexus Episode 22
Ousama Ranking Episode 7
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope Episode 21
Heike Monogatari Episode 11 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 26, 2021)

The Aquatope of White Sand - 21
Atashin'chi - 469-470


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 26, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 119-121


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 26, 2021)

*Love Live! Nijigasaki High School Idol Club *- Episode 9


----------



## Yamato (Nov 27, 2021)

One Piece 1000
Digimon Ghost Game 5


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 27, 2021)

Selection Project Episode 9
Isekai Shokudou S2 Episode 9
Megaton-kyuu Musashi Episode 8
Yakunara Mug Cup mo S2 Episode 9
Taishou Otome Otogibanashi Episode 8
Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Dai Mankai no Shou Episode 9


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 27, 2021)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 59


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2021)

*Today:*


Platinum End (Episode 8)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 27, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 122-123


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2021)

*Today:*

Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi - Ni no Shou (Episode 9)
Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi (Episode 8)
World Trigger 3rd Season (Episode 8)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 28, 2021)

Digimon Ghost Game - 8
Lupin III (2021) - 7


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 28, 2021)

Digimon Ghost Game Episode 8
Build Divide - Code Black Episode 8
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! Episode 17
Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi Episode 8
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 59


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 124-125


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 28, 2021)

*Love Live! Nijigasaki High School Idol Club *- Episodes 10-13 *(S1 end)*


----------



## Yamato (Nov 29, 2021)

One Piece 1001


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2021)

*Today:*

Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Episode 17)
Mieruko-chan (Episode 9)
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu Part 2 (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 29, 2021)

Boruto - 226
Jobless Reincarnation - 20
Atashin'chi - 471-472


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 29, 2021)

Mieruko-chan Episode 9
Tsuki to Laika to Nosferatu Episode 9
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu Pt. 2 Episode 9


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 126-128


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2021)

*Today:*

Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 30, 2021)

Blue Period Episode 10
Kyoukai Senki Episode 9
Kyuuketsuki Sugu Shinu Episode 9
Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2021)

*Today:*

Takt Op. Destiny (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 1, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 76
Atashin'chi - 473-474


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 1, 2021)

Takt op.Destiny Episode 9
Deep Insanity: The Lost Child Episode 8
Gyakuten Sekai no Denchi Shoujo Episode 8


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 1, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 129-131


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2021)

*Today:*


Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru (Episode 9)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 2, 2021)

The Summit Of The Gods


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 2, 2021)

Jojo- Stone Ocean ep 9


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 2, 2021)

Puraore! Pride of Orange Episode 9
Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru Episode 9
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita Episode 9


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 2, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 132-133


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 2, 2021)

*When They Cry *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2021)

*Today:*

Platinum End (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 3, 2021)

The Aquatope of White Sand - 22
Atashin'chi - 475-476


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 3, 2021)

Sakugan Episode 9
Platinum End Episode 9
Scarlet Nexus Episode 23
Ousama Ranking Episode 8
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope Episode 22


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 3, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 134-136


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2021)

*Today:*

Scarlet Nexus (Episode 22)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 4, 2021)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 60


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 4, 2021)

Selection Project Episode 10
Isekai Shokudou S2 Episode 10
Megaton-kyuu Musashi Episode 9
Yakunara Mug Cup mo S2 Episode 10
Taishou Otome Otogibanashi Episode 9
Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Dai Mankai no Shou Episode 10


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 4, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 137-138


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2021)

*Today:*


Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi - Ni no Shou (Episode 10)
Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi (Episode 9)
World Trigger 3rd Season (Episode 9)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2021)

Huh, so Kira is still here. 

I watched episodes 4 - 12 of Re:Zero.


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 5, 2021)

Digimon Ghost Game - 9
Lupin III (2021) - 8


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 5, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 139-140


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 5, 2021)

*When They Cry *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 6, 2021)

86 Part 2 Episode 8
Saihate no Paladin Episode 8
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 9
Build Divide - Code Black Episode 9
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! Episode 18
Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi Episode 9
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 60


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2021)

*Today:*

Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Episode 18)
Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen (Episode 1)
Mieruko-chan (Episode 10)
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu Part 2 (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 6, 2021)

Boruto - 227
Jobless Reincarnation - 21
Atashin'chi - 477-478


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 6, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 141-142


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 6, 2021)

Mieruko-chan Episode 10
Tsuki to Laika to Nosferatu Episode 10
Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen Episode 1
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu Pt. 2 Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2021)

*Today:*


Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 7, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 77


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 7, 2021)

Blue Period Episode 11
Kyoukai Senki Episode 10
Kyuuketsuki Sugu Shinu Episode 10
Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei Episode 10


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 7, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 143-145


----------



## Yamato (Dec 8, 2021)

One Piece


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2021)

*Today:*

Takt Op. Destiny (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 8, 2021)

Takt Op.Destiny Episode 10
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 89
Deep Insanity: The Lost Child Episode 9
Gyakuten Sekai no Denchi Shoujo Episode 9


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 8, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 479-480


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 8, 2021)

*When They Cry *- Episode 9


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 8, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 146-147


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2021)

*Today:*

Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru (Episode 10)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 9, 2021)

Bakumatsu no Spasibo


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 9, 2021)

Puraore! Pride of Orange Episode 10
Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru Episode 10
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita Episode 10


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 9, 2021)

Didn't I Say to Make My Abilities Average in the Next Life?! episodes 1 - 4


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 9, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 148-149


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2021)

*Today:*

Platinum End (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 10, 2021)

The Aquatope of White Sand - 23
Atashin'chi - 481-482


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 10, 2021)

Sakugan Episode 10
Platinum End Episode 10
Scarlet Nexus Episode 24
Ousama Ranking Episode 9
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope Episode 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2021)

*Today:*

Scarlet Nexus (Episode 22)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 11, 2021)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 61


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 11, 2021)

Selection Project Episode 11
Isekai Shokudou S2 Episode 11
Megaton-kyuu Musashi Episode 10
Yakunara Mug Cup mo S2 Episode 11
Taishou Otome Otogibanashi Episode 10
Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Dai Mankai no Shou Episode 11


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 11, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 150-151


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2021)

*Today:*


Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi - Ni no Shou (Episode 11)
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Episode 19)
Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi (Episode 10)
World Trigger 3rd Season (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 12, 2021)

Digimon Ghost Game - 9
Lupin III (2021) - 9

Stone Ocean - 1
Note: not from Netflix sub


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 12, 2021)

Saihate no Paladin Episode 9
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 10
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! Episode 19
Build Divide - Code Black Episode 10
Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi Episode 10
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 61


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2021)

*Today:*

Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen (Episode 2)
Mieruko-chan (Episode 11)
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu Part 2 (Episode 11)
Takt Op. Destiny (Episode 7-8)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 13, 2021)

Boruto - 228
Jobless Reincarnation - 22
Atashin'chi - 483-484


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 13, 2021)

Mieruko-chan Episode 11
Tsuki to Laika to Nosferatu Episode 11
Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen Episode 2
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu Pt. 2 Episode 11


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 13, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 152-153


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2021)

*Today:*


Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 14, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 78


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 14, 2021)

Kyoukai Senki Episode 11
Blue Period Episode 12 (Complete)
Kyuuketsuki Sugu Shinu Episode 11
Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei Episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2021)

*Today:*

Takt Op. Destiny (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 15, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 485-486


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 15, 2021)

Takt Op.Destiny Episode 11
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 90
Deep Insanity: The Lost Child Episode 10
Gyakuten Sekai no Denchi Shoujo Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2021)

*Today:*


Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru (Episode 11)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 16, 2021)

Puraore! Pride of Orange Episode 11
Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru Episode 11
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita Episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2021)

*Today:*

Platinum End (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 17, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 487-488
The Aquatope of White Sand - 24 (end)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 17, 2021)

Sakugan Episode 11
Platinum End Episode 11
Scarlet Nexus Episode 25
Ousama Ranking Episode 10
Shiroi Suna no Aquatope Episode 24 (Complete)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 18, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 154-157


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2021)

*Today:*

Scarlet Nexus (Episode 25)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 18, 2021)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 62
Stone Ocean - 2


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 18, 2021)

Selection Project Episode 12
Megaton-kyuu Musashi Episode 11
Taishou Otome Otogibanashi Episode 11
Isekai Shokudou S2 Episode 12 (Complete)
Yakunara Mug Cup mo S2 Episode 12 (Complete)
Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru: Dai Mankai no Shou Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 19, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 158-160

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 19, 2021)

Digimon Ghost Game - 11
Lupin III (2021) - 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2021)

*Today:*

Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi - Ni no Shou (Episode 12)
Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi (Episode 11)
World Trigger 3rd Season (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 19, 2021)

86 Part 2 Episode 9
Saihate no Paladin Episode 10
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 11
Build Divide - Code Black Episode 11
Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi Episode 11
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! Episode 20 (Complete)
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 62


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 20, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 161-162

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2021)

*Today:*

Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai!(Episode 20) *[/Complete]*
Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen (Episode 3)
Mieruko-chan (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu Part 2 (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Takt Op. Destiny (Episode 10-11)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 20, 2021)

Boruto - 229
Jobless Reincarnation - 23 (end of season 2)
Atashin'chi - 489-490


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 20, 2021)

Mieruko-chan Episode 12 (Complete)
Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen Episode 3
Tsuki to Laika to Nosferatu Episode 12 (Complete)
Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu Pt. 2 Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 20, 2021)

*When They Cry *- Episodes 10 and 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2021)

*Today:*

Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 21, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 163

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 21, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 79

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 21, 2021)

Kyoukai Senki Episode 12
Kyuuketsuki Sugu Shinu Episode 12 (Complete)
Shinka no Mi: Shiranai Uchi ni Kachigumi Jinsei Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2021)

*Today:*

Takt Op. Destiny (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 22, 2021)

Black Clover Episodes 164-165

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 22, 2021)

Idoly Pride - 1-3
Atashin'chi - 491-492


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 22, 2021)

Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 91
Takt Op.Destiny Episode 12 (Complete)
Deep Insanity: The Lost Child Episode 11
Gyakuten Sekai no Denchi Shoujo Episode 11


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 22, 2021)

*When They Cry *- Episodes 12-15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2021)

*Today:*

Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Episode 12)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 23, 2021)

Idoly Pride - 4-6


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 23, 2021)

Puraore! Pride of Orange Episode 12 (Complete)
Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru Episode 12 (Complete)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita Episode 12


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 23, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 166

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2021)

*Today:*

Platinum End (Episode 12)
Scarlet Nexus (Episode 26) *[/Complete] *


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 24, 2021)

Atashin'chi - 493-494

Idoly Pride - 7-12 (end)
Rest in Peace
Sayaka Kanda


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 24, 2021)

Platinum End Episode 12
Ousama Ranking Episode 11
Sakugan Episode 12 (Complete)
Scarlet Nexus Episode 26 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 24, 2021)

*When They Cry *- Episodes 16-18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2021)

*Today:*

Komi-san wa, Comyushou desu. (Episode 1-5)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 25, 2021)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 63
Stone Ocean - 3


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 25, 2021)

Megaton-kyuu Musashi Episode 12
Taishou Otome Otogibanashi Episode 12 (Complete)
Selection Project Episode 13 (Complete)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 25, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 167

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 25, 2021)

*When They Cry *- Episodes 19-21


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 26, 2021)

Digimon Ghost Game - 12
Lupin III (2021) - 11-12


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 26, 2021)

86 Part 2 Episode 10
Saihate no Paladin Episode 11
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 12
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 63
Build Divide - Code Black Episode 12 (Complete)
Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2021)

*Today:*

Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi - Ni no Shou (Episode 13)
Komi-san wa, Comyushou desu. (Episode 6)
Senpai ga Uzai Kouhai no Hanashi (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
World Trigger 3rd Season (Episode 12)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 26, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 168

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2021)

*Today:*

Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen (Episode 4)
Komi-san wa, Comyushou desu. (Episode 7-10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 27, 2021)

Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen Episode 4


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 27, 2021)

Boruto - 230
Atashin'chi - 495-496


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 27, 2021)

*When They Cry *- Episodes 22 and 23


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 28, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 169

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2021)

*Today:*

86 (Episode 1-2)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 28, 2021)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 80


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 28, 2021)

Kyoukai Senki Episode 13 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 28, 2021)

*When They Cry *- Episodes 24-26 *(end)*


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 29, 2021)

Black Clover Episode 170*(Complete)*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2021)

*Today:*

86 (Episode 3-5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 29, 2021)

Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 92
Deep Insanity: The Lost Child Episode 12 (Complete)
Gyakuten Sekai no Denchi Shoujo Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 30, 2021)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episodes 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2021)

*Today:*

86 (Episode 6)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 30, 2021)

Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita Episode 13 (Complete)


----------



## Van Basten (Dec 30, 2021)

_Legend of the Galactic Heroes: The New Thesis_

Very good.


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 31, 2021)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episodes 3-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2021)

*Today:*

86 (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 31, 2021)

Shaman King (2021) Episodes 14-26


----------



## Jin22 (Dec 31, 2021)

Demon Slayer Movie


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 1, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Black Clover Episode 170*(Complete)*


How'd you like BC?


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 1, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episodes 6-7

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 1, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> How'd you like BC?


Overall not bad, not so serious fantasy/magic adventure type so can enjoy it casually. Personal highlight is still the underwater temple arc for both anime and manga. I enjoyed the filler eps as well which imo helps fills the "gaps" in manga seamlessly.

I haven't been posting as much there but check the BC section() if you are interested to watch, @Kinjin welcomes all. Several other OP posters are there too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 1, 2022)

Shaman King (2021) Episodes 27-37


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 1, 2022)

Stone Ocean - 4
Lord El-Melloi II's Case Files꞉ {Rail Zeppelin} Grace note SPECIAL


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2022)

*Today:*

Komi-san wa, Comyushou desu. (Episode 11)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 1, 2022)

*Sakura Wars *- Episode 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 2, 2022)

The Legend of Kentauros


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2022)

*Today:*

86 (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 2, 2022)

Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Tsuioku-hen
Lord El-Melloi II Sei no Jikenbo -Rail Zeppelin Grace Note- Tokubetsu-hen


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 2, 2022)

*When They Cry: Kai *- Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2022)

*Today:*

86 (Episode 9)
Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 3, 2022)

Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2022)

*Today:*

86 (Episode 10-11) *[/Complete]*
86 S2 (Episode 1-2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 4, 2022)

Saihate no Paladin Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2022)

*Today:*

86 S2 (Episode 3-4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 5, 2022)

Sorairo Utility OVA


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 5, 2022)

Atashin'chi - 497-498


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2022)

*Today:*

86 Part 2 (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 6, 2022)

Orient Episode 1
Leadale no Daichi nite Episode 1


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 6, 2022)

*Sakura Wars *- Episodes 2 and 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2022)

*Today:*

Platinum End (Episode 13)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 7, 2022)

Tokyo 24-ku Episode 1
Platinum End Episode 13
Ousama Ranking Episode 12


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 7, 2022)

Atashin'chi - 499-500


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 7, 2022)

*When They Cry: Kai *- Episodes 2 and 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2022)

*Today:*

Shuumatsu no Harem (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 8, 2022)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 64
Stone Ocean - 5


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 8, 2022)

Cue! Episode 1
Slow Loop Episode 1
Girl's Frontline Episode 1
Shuumatsu no Harem Episode 1


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 8, 2022)

*Sakura Wars *- Episodes 4 and 5


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 8, 2022)

Cowboy bebop ep 2


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 9, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 13
Lupin III (2021) - 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2022)

*Today:*

Akebi-chan no Sailor-fuku  (Episode 1)
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki 2nd Season  (Episode 1)
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi - Ni no Shou (Episode 14)
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja (Episode 1)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru  (Episode 1)
World Trigger (Episode 13)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 9, 2022)

GenKoku S2 Episode 1
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 13
Akebi-chan no Sailor-fuku Episode 1
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja Episode 1
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru Episode 1
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 64


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 9, 2022)

*When They Cry: Kai *- Episodes 4 and 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2022)

*Today:*

Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen (Episode 5)
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Part 2 (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 10, 2022)

Boruto - 231
Attack on Titan - 76


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 10, 2022)

Aot ep 76


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 10, 2022)

Futsal Boys! Episode 1
Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen Episode 6
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season P2 Episode 1


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 10, 2022)

*When They Cry: Kai *- Episode 6


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 11, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episodes 8-9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2022)

*Today:*


Princess Connect! Re: Dive Season 2 (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 11, 2022)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 81
Tribe Nine - 1
Sabikui Bisco - 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 11, 2022)

Tribe Nine Episode 1
Sabikui Bisco Episode 1
Princess Connect! Re: Dive S2 Episode 1
Gensou Sangokushi: Tengen Reishinki Episode 1


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 11, 2022)

*When They Cry: Kai *- Episode 7


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 12, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episodes 10-12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2022)

*Today:*

Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Episode 1)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Episode 1)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 12, 2022)

Atashin'chi - 501-502


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 12, 2022)

Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja Episode 1
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu Episode 1


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 12, 2022)

*When They Cry: Kai *- Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2022)

*Today:*

86 Part 2 (Episode 6)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 13, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episodes 13-14


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 13, 2022)

Orient Episode 2
Koroshi Ai Episode 1
Leadale no Daichi nite Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2022)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou 2nd Season (Episode 1)
Platinum End (Episode 14)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 14, 2022)

Arifureta S2 Episode 1
Platinum End Episode 14
Ousama Ranking Episode 13


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 14, 2022)

Ninjala - 1
Atashin'chi - 503-504


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 14, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episodes 15-16


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 14, 2022)

*When They Cry: Kai *- Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2022)

*Today:*

Shuumatsu no Harem (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 15, 2022)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 65
Stone Ocean - 6


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 15, 2022)

Hanyou no Yashahime - 39
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 65


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 15, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episodes 17-18


----------



## Numb (Jan 16, 2022)

Speed Grapher EP 1-2
Ghost Hunt (Binged)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 16, 2022)

Cue! Episode 2
Slow Loop Episode 2
Girl's Frontline Episode 2
Vanitas no Carte P2 Episode 1
Shuumatsu no Harem Episode 2


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 16, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 14
Lupin III (2021) - 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2022)

*Today:*

Akebi-chan no Sailor-fuku (Episode 2)
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki 2nd Season (Episode 2)
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi - Ni no Shou (Episode 15)
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja (Episode 2)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru (Episode 2)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 17, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episode 19


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 17, 2022)

Boruto - 232
Attack on Titan - 77
Atashin'chi - 505-506


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2022)

*Today:*

Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen (Episode 6)
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Part 2 (Episode 2)


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 17, 2022)

Shingeki no Kyojin ep 77


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 17, 2022)

GenKoku S2 Episode 2
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 14
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja Episode 2
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru Episode 2
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 65


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 17, 2022)

*When They Cry: Kai *- Episodes 10-13
*Sakura Wars *- Episode 6


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 18, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episode 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2022)

*Today:*

Princess Connect! Re: Dive Season 2 (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 18, 2022)

Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen Episode 7
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season P2 Episode 2


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 18, 2022)

Tribe Nine - 2
Sabikui Bisco - 2


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 18, 2022)

*When They Cry: Kai *- Episode 14


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 19, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episode 21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2022)

*Today:*

Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Episode 2)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Episode 2)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 19, 2022)

Atashin'chi - 507-508


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 19, 2022)

Sabikui Bisco Episode 2
Princess Connect! Re: Dive S2 Episode 2


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 19, 2022)

*Sakura Wars *- Episode 7


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 20, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episode 22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2022)

Komi-san wa, Comyushou desu. (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 20, 2022)

Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu Episode 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 21, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episode 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2022)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou 2nd Season (Episode 2)
Platinum End (Episode 15)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 21, 2022)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 82
Atashin'chi - 509-510
Ninjala - 2


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 21, 2022)

Orient Episode 3
Koroshi Ai Episode 2
Leadale no Daichi nite Episode 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 22, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episode 24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2022)

*Today:*

86 Part 2 (Episode 7)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 22, 2022)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 66
Stone Ocean - 7


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 22, 2022)

Arifureta S2 Episode 2
Platinum End Episode 15
Ousama Ranking Episode 14


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 22, 2022)

*Sakura Wars *- Episodes 8 and 9


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 23, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episode 25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2022)

*Today:*

Akebi-chan no Sailor-fuku (Episode 3)
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki 2nd Season (Episode 3)
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi - Ni no Shou (Episode 16)
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja (Episode 3)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru (Episode 3)
World Trigger 3rd Season (Episode 14) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 23, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 15
Lupin III (2021) - 15


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 23, 2022)

Cue! Episode 3
Slow Loop Episode 3
Girl's Frontline Episode 3
Vanitas no Carte P2 Episode 2
Shuumatsu no Harem Episode 3


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 23, 2022)

*When They Cry: Kai *- Episode 15


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 24, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episode 26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2022)

*Today:*

Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen (Episode 7)
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Part 2 (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 24, 2022)

Boruto - 233
Attack on Titan - 78
Atashin'chi - 511-512


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 24, 2022)

GenKoku S2 Episode 3
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 15
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja Episode 3
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru Episode 3
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 66


----------



## Lettuce Eater (Jan 24, 2022)

Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen (Episode 7)

Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Part 2 (Episode 3)

Blood Lad ep 1


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 24, 2022)

*Sakura Wars *- Episodes 10 and 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2022)

*Today:*


Princess Connect! Re: Dive Season 2 (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 25, 2022)

Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen Episode 8
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season P2 Episode 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 25, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episode 27


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 25, 2022)

Tribe Nine - 3
Sabikui Bisco - 3


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 25, 2022)

*When They Cry: Kai *- Episode 16


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 26, 2022)

Sabikui Bisco Episode 3
Princess Connect! Re: Dive S2 Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2022)

*Today:*

Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Episode 3)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Episode 3)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu (Episode 3)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 26, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episode 28


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 26, 2022)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 83
Atashin'chi - 513-514


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 26, 2022)

*Sakura Wars *- Episodes 12 and 13


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 27, 2022)

Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 93
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2022)

*Today:*

86 Part 2 (Episode 8-9)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 27, 2022)

Spirited Away


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 27, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episode 29


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 28, 2022)

Koroshi Ai Episode 3
Leadale no Daichi nite Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2022)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou 2nd Season (Episode 3)
Platinum End (Episode 16)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 28, 2022)

Ninjala - 3
Atashin'chi - 515-516


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 28, 2022)

Binge watching fruits basket now that all seasons are out. Currently on the third season.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 28, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episode 30


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 28, 2022)

*When They Cry: Kai *- Episode 17


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2022)

World Trigger is still the best anime no one ever talks about. What a great episode we got this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 29, 2022)

Arifureta S2 Episode 3
Platinum End Episode 16
Ousama Ranking Episode 15


----------



## MoodBringer (Jan 29, 2022)

Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2022)

*Today:*

Shuumatsu no Harem (Episode 3)


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 29, 2022)

Dragon Quest Dai no Daibouken - Episode 67
Hanyo no Yashahime - Episode 40 & Episode 41


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 29, 2022)

Extraterrestrial Boys and Girls - 1
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 67
Stone Ocean - 8


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 29, 2022)

*Sakura Wars *- Episodes 14-17


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 29, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episodes 31-32


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 30, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 16
Extraterrestrial Boys and Girls - 2
Lupin III (2021) - 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2022)

*Today:*

Akebi-chan no Sailor-fuku (Episode 4)
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki 2nd Season (Episode 4)
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi - Ni no Shou (Episode 17)
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja (Episode 4)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 30, 2022)

Cue! Episode 4
Slow Loop Episode 4
Girl's Frontline Episode 4
Vanitas no Carte P2 Episode 3
Shuumatsu no Harem Episode 4


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 31, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episode 33


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 31, 2022)

GenKoku S2 Episode 4
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 16
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja Episode 4
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru Episode 4
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 67


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2022)

*Today:*


Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen (Episode 8)
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Part 2 (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 31, 2022)

Boruto - 234
Extraterrestrial Boys and Girls - 3
Attack on Titan - 79
Atashin'chi - 517-518


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 31, 2022)

*Sakura Wars *- Episodes 18 and 19


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 1, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episode 34


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2022)

*Today:*

Princess Connect! Re: Dive Season 2 (Episode 4)


----------



## MoodBringer (Feb 1, 2022)

You should know Japanese by now; don’t you? @Kira Yamato


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 1, 2022)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 84
Tribe Nine - 4
Sabikui Bisco - 4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 1, 2022)

Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen Episode 9
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season P2 Episode 4


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 1, 2022)

*Sakura Wars *- Episodes 20 and 21


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 2, 2022)

Sabikui Bisco Episode 4
Princess Connect! Re: Dive S2 Episode 4


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 2, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episode 35


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2022)

*Today:*

Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Episode 4)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Episode 4)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 2, 2022)

Atashin'chi - 519-520


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 2, 2022)

*Sakura Wars *- Episodes 22-25 *(end)*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 3, 2022)

Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 94
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu Episode 4


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 3, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episode 36


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2022)

*Today:*

86 Part 2 (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 3, 2022)

Koroshi Ai Episode 4
Leadale no Daichi nite Episode 5


----------



## LawdyLawd (Feb 3, 2022)

JJBA: Golden Wind ep 38 & 39
JJBA: Stone Ocean ep 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2022)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou 2nd Season (Episode 4)
Platinum End (Episode 17)


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 4, 2022)

Ninjala - 4
Atashin'chi - 521-522
Extraterrestrial Boys and Girls - 4-6 (END)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 4, 2022)

Arifureta S2 Episode 4
Platinum End Episode 17
Ousama Ranking Episode 16


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 4, 2022)

*When They Cry: Kai *- Episodes 18-21


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 4, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episode 37


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2022)

*Today:*

Shuumatsu no Harem (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 5, 2022)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 68
Stone Ocean - 9


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 5, 2022)

Cue! Episode 5
Slow Loop Episode 5
Girl's Frontline Episode 5
Vanitas no Carte P2 Episode 4
Shuumatsu no Harem Episode 5


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 5, 2022)

*When They Cry: Kai *- Episodes 22-24 *(end)*


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 5, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episode 38


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 6, 2022)

GenKoku S2 Episode 5
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 17
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja Episode 5
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru Episode 5
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 68


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2022)

*Today:*

Akebi-chan no Sailor-fuku (Episode 5)
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki 2nd Season (Episode 5)
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi - Ni no Shou (Episode 18)
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja (Episode 5)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 6, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 17
Lupin III (2021) - 17-18


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 7, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episode 39


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2022)

*Today:*

Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen (Episode 9)
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Part 2 (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 7, 2022)

Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen Episode 10
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season P2 Episode 5


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 7, 2022)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 85
Boruto - 235
Attack on Titan - 80
Atashin'chi - 523-524


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 7, 2022)

*When They Cry: Rei *- Episode 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 8, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episode 40


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2022)

*Today:*

Princess Connect! Re: Dive Season 2 (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 8, 2022)

Tribe Nine - 5
Sabikui Bisco - 5


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 8, 2022)

Sabikui Bisco Episode 5
Princess Connect! Re: Dive S2 Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2022)

*Today:*

Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Episode 5)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Episode 5)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu (Episode 5)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 9, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episode 41


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 9, 2022)

Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 95
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu Episode 5


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 9, 2022)

Atashin'chi - 525-526


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2022)

*Today:*

Saihate no Paladin (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 10, 2022)

Koroshi Ai Episode 5
Leadale no Daichi nite Episode 6


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 10, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episode 42


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 10, 2022)

Gundam Reconguista in G MOVIE III꞉ Legacy from Space


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2022)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou 2nd Season (Episode 5)
Platinum End (Episode 18)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 11, 2022)

Arifureta S2 Episode 5
Platinum End Episode 18
Ousama Ranking Episode 17


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 11, 2022)

Ninjala - 5


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 11, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam Episode 43(*Complete*)


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 12, 2022)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 69
Stone Ocean - 10


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 12, 2022)

Cue! Episode 6
Slow Loop Episode 6
Girl's Frontline Episode 6
Vanitas no Carte P2 Episode 5
Shuumatsu no Harem Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2022)

*Today:*

Shuumatsu no Harem (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 12, 2022)

*When They Cry: Rei *- Episodes 2 and 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 12, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam: The 08th MS Team Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2022)

*Today:*

Akebi-chan no Sailor-fuku (Episode 6)
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki 2nd Season (Episode 6)
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi - Ni no Shou (Episode 19)
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja (Episode 6)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 13, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 18


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 13, 2022)

GenKoku S2 Episode 6
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 18
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja Episode 6
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru Episode 6
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 69


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 13, 2022)

*When They Cry: Rei *- Episodes 4 and 5 *(end)*


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 14, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam: The 08th MS Team Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2022)

*Today:*

Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen (Episode 11) *[/Complete]*
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Part 2 (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 14, 2022)

Ryman's Club Episode 1
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season P2 Episode 6
Kimetsu no Yaiba: Yuukaku-hen Episode 11 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 14, 2022)

Boruto - 236
Attack on Titan - 81
Atashin'chi - 527-528


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 15, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam: The 08th MS Team Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2022)

*Today:*

Princess Connect! Re: Dive Season 2 (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 15, 2022)

Ryman's Club Episode 2
Sabikui Bisco Episode 6
Princess Connect! Re: Dive S2 Episode 6


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 15, 2022)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 86
Tribe Nine - 6
Sabikui Bisco - 6


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 16, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam: The 08th MS Team Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2022)

*
Today:*

Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Episode 6)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Episode 6)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 16, 2022)

Atashin'chi - 529-530


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 16, 2022)

Ryman's Club Episode 3
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 96
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu Episode 6


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 17, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam: The 08th MS Team Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2022)

*Today:*

Saihate no Paladin (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 17, 2022)

Koroshi Ai Episode 6
Leadale no Daichi nite Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2022)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou 2nd Season (Episode 6)
Platinum End (Episode 19)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 18, 2022)

Arifureta S2 Episode 6
Platinum End Episode 19
Ousama Ranking Episode 18


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 18, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam: The 08th MS Team Episode 6


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 18, 2022)

Ninjala - 6
Atashin'chi - 531-532


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2022)

*Today:*

Saihate no Paladin (Episode 3-5)


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 19, 2022)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 70
Stone Ocean - 11


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 19, 2022)

Cue! Episode 7
Slow Loop Episode 7
Girl's Frontline Episode 7
Vanitas no Carte P2 Episode 6
Shuumatsu no Harem Episode 7


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 19, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam: The 08th MS Team Episode 7


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 20, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 19
Lupin III (2021) - 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2022)

Today:

Akebi-chan no Sailor-fuku (Episode 7)
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki 2nd Season (Episode 7)
Saihate no Paladin (Episode 6-8)
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja (Episode 7)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 20, 2022)

GenKoku S2 Episode 7
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 19
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja Episode 7
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru Episode 7
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 70


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 21, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam: The 08th MS Team Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2022)

*Today:*

Saihate no Paladin (Episode 9-12) *[/Complete]*
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Part 2 (Episode 7)


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 21, 2022)

Boruto - 237
Attack on Titan - 82
Atashin'chi - 533-534


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 21, 2022)

Ryman's Club Episode 4
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season P2 Episode 7


----------



## Terror of death (Feb 21, 2022)

Shingeki no Kyoujin final season part 2 episode 7
Princess Connect Redive episode 7

Sort of whiplash mood watching these two in succession lol


----------



## Brian (Feb 22, 2022)

Megazone 23
Project A-Ko 3: Cinderella Rhapsody


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 22, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam: The 08th MS Team Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2022)

*Today:*

Princess Connect! Re: Dive Season 2 (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 22, 2022)

Sabikui Bisco Episode 7
Princess Connect! Re: Dive S2 Episode 7


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 22, 2022)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 87
Tribe Nine - 7
Sabikui Bisco - 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2022)

*Today:*

Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Episode 7)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Episode 7)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu (Episode 7)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 23, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam: The 08th MS Team Episode 10


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 23, 2022)

Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 97
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu Episode 7


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 24, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam: The 08th MS Team Episode 11


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 24, 2022)

Koroshi Ai Episode 7
Leadale no Daichi nite Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2022)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou 2nd Season (Episode 7)
Kageki Shoujo!! (Episode 3)
Platinum End (Episode 20)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 25, 2022)

Arifureta S2 Episode 7
Platinum End Episode 20
Ousama Ranking Episode 19


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 25, 2022)

Ninjala - 7
Atashin'chi - 535-536


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 25, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam: The 08th MS Team Episode 12*(Complete)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2022)

*Today:*

Kageki Shoujo!! (Episode 4-6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 26, 2022)

Cue! Episode 8
Slow Loop Episode 8
Girl's Frontline Episode 8
Vanitas no Carte P2 Episode 7
Shuumatsu no Harem Episode 8


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 26, 2022)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 71
Stone Ocean - 12 (To Be Continued)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 26, 2022)

Berserk(1997) Episode 1


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 27, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 20
Lupin III (2021) - 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2022)

*Today:*

Akebi-chan no Sailor-fuku (Episode 8)
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki 2nd Season (Episode 8)
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi - Ni no Shou (Episode 20)
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja (Episode 8)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 27, 2022)

GenKoku S2 Episode 8
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 20
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja Episode 8
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru Episode 8
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 71


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 28, 2022)

Berserk(1997) Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2022)

*Today:*

Kageki Shoujo (Episode 7-10)
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Part 2 (Episode 8)


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 28, 2022)

Boruto - 238
Attack on Titan - 83
Atashin'chi - 537-538


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 28, 2022)

Ryman's Club Episode 5
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season P2 Episode 8


----------



## Eros (Feb 28, 2022)

Indefinite Dendrogram


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2022)

*Today:*


Princess Connect! Re: Dive Season 2 (Episode 8)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 1, 2022)

Tribe Nine - 8
Sabikui Bisco - 8


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 1, 2022)

Sabikui Bisco Episode 8
Princess Connect! Re: Dive S2 Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2022)

*Today:*


Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Episode 8)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Episode 8)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu (Episode 8)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 2, 2022)

Atashin'chi - 539-540
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 88


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 2, 2022)

Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 98
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2022)

*Today:*

Kageki Shoujo (Episode 11-13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 3, 2022)

Koroshi Ai Episode 8
Leadale no Daichi nite Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2022)

*Today:*

Platinum End (Episode 21)
Slow Loop (Episode 1-2)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 4, 2022)

Ninjala - 8
Atashin'chi - 541-542


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 4, 2022)

Arifureta S2 Episode 8
Platinum End Episode 21
Ousama Ranking Episode 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2022)

*Today:*

Slow Loop (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 5, 2022)

Cue! Episode 9
Slow Loop Episode 9
Girl's Frontline Episode 9
Vanitas no Carte P2 Episode 8
Shuumatsu no Harem Episode 9


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 5, 2022)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 72


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 6, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 21
Lupin III (2021) - 21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2022)

*Today:*

Akebi-chan no Sailor-fuku (Episode 9)
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki 2nd Season (Episode 9)
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi - Ni no Shou (Episode 21)
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja (Episode 9)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 6, 2022)

GenKoku S2 Episode 9
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 21
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja Episode 9
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru Episode 9
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 72


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2022)

*Today:*

Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Part 2 (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 7, 2022)

Boruto - 239
Attack on Titan - 84
Atashin'chi - 543-544


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 7, 2022)

Ryman's Club Episode 6
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season P2 Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2022)

*Today:*

Princess Connect! Re: Dive Season 2 (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 8, 2022)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 89
Tribe Nine - 9
Sabikui Bisco - 9


----------



## Yagami Uchiha (Mar 8, 2022)

Black Clover 117-119


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 8, 2022)

Sabikui Bisco Episode 9
Princess Connect! Re: Dive S2 Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2022)

*Today:*

Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Episode 9)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Episode 9)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 9, 2022)

Atashin'chi - 545-546


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 9, 2022)

Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 99
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2022)

*Today:*

Slow Loop (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 10, 2022)

Koroshi Ai Episode 9
Leadale no Daichi nite Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2022)

*Today:*

Platinum End (Episode 22)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 11, 2022)

Arifureta S2 Episode 9
Platinum End Episode 22
Ousama Ranking Episode 21


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 11, 2022)

Ninjala - 9
Atashin'chi - 547-548


----------



## Terror of death (Mar 11, 2022)

Princess Connect! Re: Dive Season 2 EP9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2022)

*Today:*

Slow Loop (Episode 5-6)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 12, 2022)

Kotaro Lives Alone - 1-3


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 12, 2022)

Cue! Episode 10
Slow Loop Episode 10
Girl's Frontline Episode 10
Vanitas no Carte P2 Episode 9
Shuumatsu no Harem Episode 10


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 12, 2022)

*Sword Art Online: Ordinal Scale (film)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2022)

*Today:*

Akebi-chan no Sailor-fuku (Episode 10)
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki 2nd Season (Episode 10)
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi - Ni no Shou (Episode 22)
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja (Episode 10)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 13, 2022)

Lupin III (2021) - 22
Kotaro Lives Alone - 4-6
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 90


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 13, 2022)

GenKoku S2 Episode 10
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja Episode 10
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru Episode 10


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 13, 2022)

*Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld *- Episode 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2022)

*Today:*

Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Part 2 (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 14, 2022)

Boruto - 240
Attack on Titan - 85
Atashin'chi - 549-550


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 14, 2022)

Ryman's Club Episode 7
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season P2 Episode 10


----------



## Terror of death (Mar 15, 2022)

Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Part 2 EP10

Princess Connect! Re: Dive Season 2 EP10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2022)

*Today:*

Princess Connect! Re: Dive Season 2 (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 15, 2022)

Tribe Nine - 10
Sabikui Bisco - 10


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 15, 2022)

Sabikui Bisco Episode 10
Princess Connect! Re: Dive S2 Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2022)

*Today:*

Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Episode 10)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Episode 10)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 16, 2022)

Jobless Reincarnation - 16.5 (OVA)
Atashin'chi - 551-552


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 16, 2022)

*Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld *- Episode 14


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 17, 2022)

Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 100
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2022)

*Today:*

Slow Loop (Episode 7)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 17, 2022)

Kotaro Lives Alone - 7-10 (end)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2022)

*Today:*

Platinum End (Episode 23)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 18, 2022)

Ninjala - 10
Atashin'chi - 553-554


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 18, 2022)

Koroshi Ai Episode 10
Leadale no Daichi nite Episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2022)

*Today:*

Slow Loop (Episode 8)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2022)

*Today:*

Akebi-chan no Sailor-fuku (Episode 11)
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki 2nd Season (Episode 11)
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi - Ni no Shou (Episode 23)
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja (Episode 11)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 20, 2022)

Arifureta S2 Episode 10
Platinum End Episode 23
Ousama Ranking Episode 22


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 20, 2022)

Lupin III (2021) - 23


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 20, 2022)

Cue! Episode 11
Slow Loop Episode 11
Girl's Frontline Episode 11
Vanitas no Carte P2 Episode 10
Shuumatsu no Harem Episode 11 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2022)

*Today:*

Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Part 2 (Episode 11)
Slow Loop (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 21, 2022)

Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 91
Boruto - 241
Attack on Titan - 86


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 21, 2022)

GenKoku S2 Episode 11
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja Episode 11
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru Episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2022)

*Today:*

Eighty-Six S2 (Episode 11-12) *[/Complete]*
Princess Connect! Re: Dive Season 2 (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 22, 2022)

Tribe Nine - 11
Sabikui Bisco - 11


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 22, 2022)

Ryman's Club Episode 8
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season P2 Episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2022)

*Today:*

Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Episode 11)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Episode 11)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 23, 2022)

Atashin'chi - 555-556


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 23, 2022)

86 Part 2 Episode 11
Sabikui Bisco Episode 11
Princess Connect! Re: Dive S2 Episode 11


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 23, 2022)

*Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld *- Episode 15

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2022)

*Today:*

Slow Loop (Episode 10)


----------



## BushidoBrown (Mar 24, 2022)

Restaurant to another world S2E10
My dress up darling S1E8
Project Ako


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 24, 2022)

86 Part 2 Episode 12 (Complete)
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 101
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu Episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2022)

*Today:*

Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu Special *[/Complete]*
Platinum End (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*


----------



## BushidoBrown (Mar 25, 2022)

Ninja Scroll
Wicked City


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 25, 2022)

Koroshi Ai Episode 11
Leadale no Daichi nite Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 25, 2022)

Ninjala - 11
Atashin'chi - 557-558


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 26, 2022)

Hanyou no Yashahime - Episode 48
Goodbye!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2022)

*Today:*

Slow Loop (Episode 11-12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 26, 2022)

Arifureta S2 Episode 11
Platinum End Episode 24 (Complete)
Ousama Ranking Episode 23 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 26, 2022)

*Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld *- Episodes 16-19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2022)

*Today:*

Akebi-chan no Sailor-fuku (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki 2nd Season (Episode 12)
Hanyou no Yashahime: Sengoku Otogizoushi - Ni no Shou (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja (Episode 12) *[/Complete] *
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 27, 2022)

Lupin III (2021) - 24 (end)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 27, 2022)

Cue! Episode 12 
Vanitas no Carte P2 Episode 11
Slow Loop Episode 12 (Complete)
Girl's Frontline Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2022)

*Today:*

Shaman King (2021) (Episode 14)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 28, 2022)

Boruto - 242
Atashin'chi - 559-560
Yu☆Gi☆Oh!꞉ Sevens - 92 (The End)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 28, 2022)

GenKoku S2 Episode 12
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja Episode 12 (Complete)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2022)

*Today:*

Princess Connect! Re: Dive Season 2 (Episode 12) *[/complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 29, 2022)

Tribe Nine - 12 (END)
Sabikui Bisco - 12 (End of Season 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 29, 2022)

Ryman's Club Episode 9


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 29, 2022)

*Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld *- Episodes 20 and 21


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 30, 2022)

Sabikui Bisco Episode 12 (Complete)
Princess Connect! Re: Dive S2 Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2022)

*Today:*

Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 30, 2022)

Thermae Romae Novae - 1-3
Atashin'chi - 561-562


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 30, 2022)

Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 102
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Nibel (Mar 30, 2022)

I watched the 7th episode of The Faraway Paladin.


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Mar 31, 2022)

Gosick ep2

Goblin Slayer ep 11-12 (re-watch)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2022)

*Today:*
Shaman King 2021 (Episode 15)


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 31, 2022)

Thermae Romae Novae - 4-6


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 31, 2022)

Koroshi Ai Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2022)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou 2nd Season (Episode 8)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 1, 2022)

Ninjala - 12
Atashin'chi - 563-564


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 1, 2022)

Arifureta S2 Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2022)

*Today:*

Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (Episode 1)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita. Heart (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 2, 2022)

Thermae Romae Novae - 7-11 (END)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 2, 2022)

RikeiKoi Episode 1
Aharen-san wa Hakarenai Episode 1
Shokei Shoujo no Virgin Road Episode 1
Vanitas no Carte P2 Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2022)

*Today:*

Genjitsu Shugi Yuusha no Oukoku Saikenki Part 2 (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 3, 2022)

Love All Play Episode 1
Gunjou no Fanfare Episode 1
Love Live! Nijigasaki S2 Episode 1
Build Divide: Code White Episode 1
GenKoku S2 Episode 13 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 3, 2022)

*Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld *- Episodes 22 and 23 *(end)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2022)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou 2nd Season (Episode 9-12) *[/Complete]*
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Episode 1)
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season Part 2 (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 4, 2022)

Boruto - 243
Atashin'chi - 565-566


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 4, 2022)

MagiReco S3 Episode 1
Ryman's Club Episode 10
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu Episode 1
Shingeki no Kyojin: The Final Season P2 Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2022)

*Today:*


Shaman King (2021) (Episode 16)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 5, 2022)

Attack on Titan - 87 (Next season will be the last)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 5, 2022)

Healer Girl Episode 1
Paripi Koumei Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2022)

*Today:*

Tomodachi Game (Episode 1)
Yuusha, Yamemasu (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 6, 2022)

Wandering Girl Nell - 1-3
Atashin'chi - 567-568


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 6, 2022)

YuuYame Episode 1
Tomodachi Game Episode 1
Birdie Wing: Golf Girls’ Story Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2022)

*Today:*

Birdie Wing: Golf Girls' Story (Episode 1)
Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru (Episode 1)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari Season 2 (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 7, 2022)

Deaimon Episode 1
RPG Fudousan Episode 1
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari S2 Episode 1
Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2022)

*Today:*

Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu (Episode 1)
Machikado Mazoku: 2-choume (Episode 1)
Mahoutsukai Reimeiki (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 8, 2022)

Ninjala - 13
Atashin'chi - 569-570


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 8, 2022)

Mahoutsukai Reimeiki Episode 1
Machikado Mazoku S2 Episode 1
Shachiku-san wa Youjo Yuurei ni Iyasaretai Episode 1
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu Episode 1
Heroine Tarumono! Kiraware Heroine to Naisho no Oshigoto Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2022)

*Today:*

Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (Episode 2)
Date A Live S4 (Episode 1)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Ultra Romantic (Episode 1)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita. Heart (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 9, 2022)

Wandering Girl Nell - 4-6


----------



## Flower (Apr 9, 2022)

Tiger and Bunny Season 2.
Dance with the Dragons.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 9, 2022)

kaguya sama wa kokurasetai. I think it's the 3rd season. 
​​


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 9, 2022)

Cue! Episode 13
RikeiKoi S2 Episode 1
Date A Live S4 Episode 1
Kaguya-sama S3 Episode 1
Dance Dance Danseur Episode 1
Aharen-san wa Hakarenai Episode 2
Shokei Shoujo no Virgin Road Episode 2
Koi wa Sekai Seifuku no Ato de Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2022)

*Today:*

Kawaii dake ja Nai Shikimori-san (Episode 1)
Kunoichi Tsubaki no Mune no Uchi (Episode 1)
Spy x Family (Episode 1)


----------



## Terror of death (Apr 10, 2022)

Spy x Family episode 1


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 10, 2022)

Wandering Girl Nell - 7-9
Spy × Family - 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 10, 2022)

Ao Ashi Episode 1
Spy x Family Episode 1
Love All Play Episode 2
Gunjou no Fanfare Episode 2
Love Live! Nijigasaki S2 Episode 2
Build Divide: Code White Episode 2
Kawaii dake ja Nai Shikimori-san Episode 1
Kunoichi Tsubaki no Mune no Uchi Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2022)

*Today:*

Kono Healer, Mendokusai (Episode 1)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 11, 2022)

Wandering Girl Nell - 10-12
Atashin'chi - 571-572
Boruto - 244


----------



## God sl4yer (Apr 11, 2022)

Shaman king (episode 50)
Konosuba (S2 episode 10)
kekkai sensen (episode 1)
Akashic records of bastard magic instructor (episode 5-8)


----------



## God sl4yer (Apr 11, 2022)

Vandal Savage said:


> Ao Ashi Episode 1
> Spy x Family Episode 1
> Love All Play Episode 2
> Gunjou no Fanfare Episode 2
> ...


Is Spy x Family good?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 11, 2022)

MobuSeka Episode 2
MagiReco S3 Episode 2
Ryman's Club Episode 11
Kono Healer, Mendokusai Episode 1



God sl4yer said:


> Is Spy x Family good?


Based off the first episode I'd say it was a strong debut.


----------



## God sl4yer (Apr 11, 2022)

Vandal Savage said:


> MobuSeka Episode 2
> MagiReco S3 Episode 2
> Ryman's Club Episode 11
> Kono Healer, Mendokusai Episode 1
> ...


Thx


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2022)

*Today:*

Honzuki no Gekokujou: Shisho ni Naru Tame ni wa Shudan wo Erandeiraremasen 3rd Season (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 12, 2022)

Wandering Girl Nell - 13-15


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 12, 2022)

Healer Girl Episode 2
Kyoukai Senki P2 Episode 1
Honzuki no Gekokujou S3 Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2022)

*Today:*

Tomodachi Game (Episode 2)
Yuusha, Yamemasu (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 13, 2022)

Wandering Girl Nell - 16-18
Atashin'chi - 573-574


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 13, 2022)

YuuYame Episode 2
Tomodachi Game Episode 2
Birdie Wing: Golf Girls’ Story Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2022)

*Today:*

Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru (Episode 2)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari Season 2 (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 14, 2022)

Wandering Girl Nell - 19-21


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 14, 2022)

Deaimon Episode 2
RPG Fudousan Episode 2
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari S2 Episode 2
Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2022)

*Today:*

Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu (Episode 2)
Machikado Mazoku: 2-choume (Episode 2)
Mahoutsukai Reimeiki (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 15, 2022)

Mahoutsukai Reimeiki Episode 2
Machikado Mazoku S2 Episode 2
Shachiku-san wa Youjo Yuurei ni Iyasaretai Episode 2
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu Episode 2
Heroine Tarumono! Kiraware Heroine to Naisho no Oshigoto Episode 2


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 15, 2022)

Ninjala - 14
Atashin'chi - 575-576
Summertime Render - 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2022)

*Today:*

Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (Episode 3)
Date A Live S4 (Episode 2)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Ultra Romantic (Episode 2)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita. Heart (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 16, 2022)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 73


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 16, 2022)

Cue! Episode 14
RikeiKoi S2 Episode 2
Date A Live S4 Episode 2
Kaguya-sama S3 Episode 2
Dance Dance Danseur Episode 2
Aharen-san wa Hakarenai Episode 3
Shokei Shoujo no Virgin Road Episode 3
Koi wa Sekai Seifuku no Ato de Episode 2


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 16, 2022)

*Super Mario Bros. - The Great Mission to Rescue Princess Peach! (film)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2022)

*Today:*


Heroine Tarumono! Kiraware Heroine to Naisho no Oshigoto (Episode 1-2)
Kawaii dake ja Nai Shikimori-san (Episode 2)
Spy x Family (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 17, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 22
Spy × Family - 2


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 17, 2022)

Ao Ashi Episode 2
Spy x Family Episode 2
Love All Play Episode 3
Gunjou no Fanfare Episode 3
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 22
Love Live! Nijigasaki S2 Episode 3
Build Divide: Code White Episode 3
Kawaii dake ja Nai Shikimori-san Episode 2
Kunoichi Tsubaki no Mune no Uchi Episode 2
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 73


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2022)

*Today:*


Kono Healer, Mendokusai (Episode 2) *[/Dropped]*
Kyoukai Senki (Episode 1-4)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 18, 2022)

Boruto - 245
Atashin'chi - 577-578


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 18, 2022)

MobuSeka Episode 3
MagiReco S3 Episode 3
Kono Healer, Mendokusai Episode 2
Ryman's Club Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2022)

*Today:*


Honzuki no Gekokujou: Shisho ni Naru Tame ni wa Shudan wo Erandeiraremasen 3rd Season (Episode 2)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2022)

Spy x Family ep 1 and 2
Hyouka ep 1


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 19, 2022)

Wandering Girl Nell - 22-26 (The End)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 19, 2022)

Onipan! Episode 1
Healer Girl Episode 3
Kyoukai Senki P2 Episode 2
Honzuki no Gekokujou S3 Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2022)

*Today:*


Tomodachi Game (Episode 3)
Yuusha, Yamemasu (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 20, 2022)

Atashin'chi - 579-580


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 20, 2022)

YuuYame Episode 3
Tomodachi Game Episode 3
Summer Time Render Episode 1
Birdie Wing: Golf Girls’ Story Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2022)

*Today:*

Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru (Episode 3)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari Season 2 (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 21, 2022)

Deaimon Episode 3
RPG Fudousan Episode 3
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari S2 Episode 3
Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2022)

*Today:*

Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu (Episode 3)
Machikado Mazoku: 2-choume (Episode 3)
Mahoutsukai Reimeiki (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 22, 2022)

Ninjala - 15
Summertime Render - 2
Atashin'chi - 581-582


----------



## jesusus (Apr 22, 2022)

Base Jiraiya: Adventures of Yog Sothoth - Episode 8


----------



## Draco Bolton (Apr 22, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Base Jiraiya: Adventures of Yog Sothoth - Episode 8


I'm personally at episode 77 in the middle of the Shub-Niggurath arc with the Star Mother (the great mother of all). Interesting opponent for the benevolent and all loving Base Father  (but tbh in the end I think The Baseth of Mann will neg diff)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 22, 2022)

Mahoutsukai Reimeiki Episode 3
Machikado Mazoku S2 Episode 3
Shachiku-san wa Youjo Yuurei ni Iyasaretai Episode 3
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu Episode 3
Heroine Tarumono! Kiraware Heroine to Naisho no Oshigoto Episode 3


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 22, 2022)

*Beyond the Boundary - I’ll Be Here: - Future (film)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2022)

*Today:*

Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (Episode 4)
Date A Live S4 (Episode 3)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Ultra Romantic (Episode 3)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita. Heart (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 23, 2022)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 74


----------



## Terror of death (Apr 23, 2022)

Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai S3 episode 3


----------



## Upendo Upendo no Mi (Apr 23, 2022)

To Aru Kagaku No Railgun S Episode 24 (rewatch)
Seraph of the End S1 Episode 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 23, 2022)

Cue! Episode 15
RikeiKoi S2 Episode 3
Date A Live S4 Episode 3
Kaguya-sama S3 Episode 3
Dance Dance Danseur Episode 3
Aharen-san wa Hakarenai Episode 4
Shokei Shoujo no Virgin Road Episode 4
Koi wa Sekai Seifuku no Ato de Episode 3


----------



## Terror of death (Apr 24, 2022)

Spy x Family episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2022)

*Today:*

Heroine Tarumono! Kiraware Heroine to Naisho no Oshigoto (Episode 3)
Kakkou no Iinazuke  (Episode 1)
Kawaii dake ja Nai Shikimori-san (Episode 3)
Kyoukai Senki (Episode 5-7)
Spy x Family (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 24, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 23
Spy × Family - 3


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 24, 2022)

Ao Ashi Episode 3
Spy x Family Episode 3
Love All Play Episode 4
Gunjou no Fanfare Episode 4
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 23
Love Live! Nijigasaki S2 Episode 4
Build Divide: Code White Episode 4
Kawaii dake ja Nai Shikimori-san Episode 3
Kunoichi Tsubaki no Mune no Uchi Episode 3
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 74


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2022)

*Today:*

Kyoukai Senki (Episode 8)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 25, 2022)

Boruto - 246
Atashin'chi - 583-584


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 25, 2022)

MobuSeka Episode 4
Kakkou no Iinazuke Episode 1
MagiReco S3 Episode 4 (Complete)
Kono Healer, Mendokusai Episode 3


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 25, 2022)

*City Hunter *- Episode 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2022)

Love After World Domination 
Spy x Family ep 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2022)

*Today:*

Honzuki no Gekokujou: Shisho ni Naru Tame ni wa Shudan wo Erandeiraremasen 3rd Season (Episode 3)


----------



## Terror of death (Apr 26, 2022)

One Piece episode 1015


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 26, 2022)

Onipan! Episode 2
Healer Girl Episode 4
Kyoukai Senki P2 Episode 3
Honzuki no Gekokujou S3 Episode 3
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 103


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2022)

*Today:*


Tomodachi Game (Episode 4)
Yuusha, Yamemasu (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 27, 2022)

Atashin'chi - 585-586


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 27, 2022)

YuuYame Episode 4
Tomodachi Game Episode 4
Summer Time Render Episode 2
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 104
Birdie Wing: Golf Girls’ Story Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2022)

*Today:*


Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru (Episode 4)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari Season 2 (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 28, 2022)

Deaimon Episode 4
RPG Fudousan Episode 4
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 105
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari S2 Episode 4
Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2022)

*Today:*


Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu (Episode 4)
Machikado Mazoku: 2-choume (Episode 4)
Mahoutsukai Reimeiki (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 29, 2022)

Ninjala - 16
Summertime Render - 3


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 29, 2022)

Mahoutsukai Reimeiki Episode 4
Machikado Mazoku S2 Episode 4
Shachiku-san wa Youjo Yuurei ni Iyasaretai Episode 4
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu Episode 4
Heroine Tarumono! Kiraware Heroine to Naisho no Oshigoto Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2022)

*Today:*


Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (Episode 5)
Date A Live S4 (Episode 4)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Ultra Romantic (Episode 4)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita. Heart (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 30, 2022)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 75


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 30, 2022)

Cue! Episode 16
RikeiKoi S2 Episode 4
Date A Live S4 Episode 4
Kaguya-sama S3 Episode 4
Dance Dance Danseur Episode 4
Aharen-san wa Hakarenai Episode 5
Shokei Shoujo no Virgin Road Episode 5
Koi wa Sekai Seifuku no Ato de Episode 4


----------



## Sinoka (May 1, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 24
Spy × Family - 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2022)

*Today:*

Heroine Tarumono! Kiraware Heroine to Naisho no Oshigoto (Episode 4)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Episode 2)
Kawaii dake ja Nai Shikimori-san (Episode 4)
Spy x Family (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 1, 2022)

Ao Ashi Episode 4
Spy x Family Episode 4
Love All Play Episode 5
Gunjou no Fanfare Episode 5
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 24
Love Live! Nijigasaki S2 Episode 5
Build Divide: Code White Episode 5
Kawaii dake ja Nai Shikimori-san Episode 4
Kunoichi Tsubaki no Mune no Uchi Episode 4
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 75


----------



## Divine Death (May 1, 2022)

*City Hunter *- Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2022)

*Today:*

Kyoukai Senki (Episode 9-10)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (May 2, 2022)

Boruto - 247
Moribito꞉ Guardian of the Spirit - 1-3
Atashin'chi - 587-588


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 2, 2022)

MobuSeka Episode 5
Kakkou no Iinazuke Episode 2
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 106


----------



## Rinoa (May 3, 2022)

SpyXFamily episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2022)

*Today:*

Honzuki no Gekokujou: Shisho ni Naru Tame ni wa Shudan wo Erandeiraremasen 3rd Season (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (May 3, 2022)

Moribito - 4-6


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 3, 2022)

Onipan! Episode 3
Healer Girl Episode 5
Kyoukai Senki P2 Episode 4
Honzuki no Gekokujou S3 Episode 4
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 107


----------



## Sinoka (May 4, 2022)

Moribito - 7-9


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2022)

*Today:*

Dance Dance Danseur (Episode 1)
Tomodachi Game (Episode 5)
Yuusha, Yamemasu (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 4, 2022)

YuuYame Episode 5
Tomodachi Game Episode 5
Summer Time Render Episode 3
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 108
Birdie Wing: Golf Girls’ Story Episode 5
Black Rock Shooter: Dawn Fall Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2022)

*Today:*

Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru (Episode 5)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari Season 2 (Episode 5)


----------



## jesusus (May 5, 2022)

Densetsu no Baseth - Episode 15

The fight scene with Nameless Mist vs. Numagoth has to be one of the best I've seen in any anime

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Divine Death (May 5, 2022)

*City Hunter *- Episode 3


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 6, 2022)

Deaimon Episode 5
RPG Fudousan Episode 5
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari S2 Episode 5
Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2022)

*Today:*


Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu (Episode 5)
Machikado Mazoku: 2-choume (Episode 5)
Mahoutsukai Reimeiki (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (May 6, 2022)

Ninjala - 17
Summertime Render - 4
Atashin'chi - 589-590


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 7, 2022)

Mahoutsukai Reimeiki Episode 5
Machikado Mazoku S2 Episode 5
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu Episode 5
Heroine Tarumono! Kiraware Heroine to Naisho no Oshigoto Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2022)

*Today:*


Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (Episode 6)
Date A Live S4 (Episode 5)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Ultra Romantic (Episode 5)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita. Heart (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (May 7, 2022)

Moribito - 10-12
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 76


----------



## Catamount (May 7, 2022)

Japan Sinks, all episodes


----------



## Divine Death (May 7, 2022)

*City Hunter *- Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2022)

*Today:*

Heroine Tarumono! Kiraware Heroine to Naisho no Oshigoto (Episode 5)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Episode 3)
Kawaii dake ja Nai Shikimori-san (Episode 5)
Spy x Family (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 8, 2022)

Cue! Episode 17
RikeiKoi S2 Episode 5
Date A Live S4 Episode 5
Kaguya-sama S3 Episode 5
Dance Dance Danseur Episode 5
Aharen-san wa Hakarenai Episode 6
Shokei Shoujo no Virgin Road Episode 6
Koi wa Sekai Seifuku no Ato de Episode 5


----------



## Sinoka (May 8, 2022)

Moribito - 13-15
Spy × Family - 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2022)

*Today:*

Dance Dance Danseur (Episode 2-5)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (May 9, 2022)

Boruto - 248
Moribito - 16-18
Atashin'chi - 591-592


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 9, 2022)

Ao Ashi Episode 5
Spy x Family Episode 5
Love All Play Episode 6
Gunjou no Fanfare Episode 6
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 25
Love Live! Nijigasaki S2 Episode 6
Kawaii dake ja Nai Shikimori-san Episode 5
Kunoichi Tsubaki no Mune no Uchi Episode 5
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 76


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2022)

*Today:*

Honzuki no Gekokujou: Shisho ni Naru Tame ni wa Shudan wo Erandeiraremasen 3rd Season (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (May 10, 2022)

Time Driver: Bokura ga Kaita Mirai (Shorts)
Moribito - 19-21


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (May 10, 2022)

Aoashi ep 5
Gosick ep 16


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 10, 2022)

MobuSeka Episode 6
Kakkou no Iinazuke Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2022)

*Today:*

Tomodachi Game (Episode 6)
Yuusha, Yamemasu (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (May 11, 2022)

Moribito꞉ Guardian of the Spirit - 22-26 (The End)


----------



## Catamount (May 11, 2022)

Attack on Titan final season (second part) and it was horrible like WOW this is dragging.
Got a Crunchyroll subscription for this.
Me sad.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 12, 2022)

Healer Girl Episode 6
Kyoukai Senki P2 Episode 5
Honzuki no Gekokujou S3 Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2022)

*Today:*

Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru (Episode 6)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari Season 2 (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (May 12, 2022)

Atashin'chi - 593-594
Fruits Basket MOVIE: Prelude


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 13, 2022)

YuuYame Episode 6
Tomodachi Game Episode 6
Summer Time Render Episode 4
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 109
Birdie Wing: Golf Girls’ Story Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2022)

*Today:*

Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu (Episode 6)
Machikado Mazoku: 2-choume (Episode 6)
Mahoutsukai Reimeiki (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (May 13, 2022)

Ninjala - 18
Summertime Render - 5
Atashin'chi - 595-596


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 13, 2022)

Deaimon Episode 6
RPG Fudousan Episode 6
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari S2 Episode 6
Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2022)

*Today:*

Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (Episode 7)
Date A Live S4 (Episode 6)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Ultra Romantic (Episode 6)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita. Heart (Episode 7)


----------



## Sinoka (May 14, 2022)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 77


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 14, 2022)

Mahoutsukai Reimeiki Episode 6
Machikado Mazoku S2 Episode 6
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu Episode 6
Heroine Tarumono! Kiraware Heroine to Naisho no Oshigoto Episode 6


----------



## Divine Death (May 14, 2022)

*City Hunter *- Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2022)

*Today:*

Heroine Tarumono! Kiraware Heroine to Naisho no Oshigoto (Episode 6)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Episode 4)
Kawaii dake ja Nai Shikimori-san (Episode 6)
Spy x Family (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (May 15, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 25
Spy × Family - 6


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 15, 2022)

Cue! Episode 18
RikeiKoi S2 Episode 6
Date A Live S4 Episode 6
Kaguya-sama S3 Episode 6
Dance Dance Danseur Episode 6
Aharen-san wa Hakarenai Episode 7
Shokei Shoujo no Virgin Road Episode 7
Koi wa Sekai Seifuku no Ato de Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2022)

*Today:*

Dance Dance Danseur (Episode 6)
Kyoukai Senki (Episode 11-13) *[Complete]*
Kyoukai Senki Part 2 (Episode 1-2)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Episode 7)


----------



## Sinoka (May 16, 2022)

Boruto - 249
Atashin'chi - 597-598
Vampire in the Garden - 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 16, 2022)

Ao Ashi Episode 6
Spy x Family Episode 6
Love All Play Episode 7
Gunjou no Fanfare Episode 7
Love Live! Nijigasaki S2 Episode 7
Build Divide: Code White Episode 6
Kawaii dake ja Nai Shikimori-san Episode 6
Kunoichi Tsubaki no Mune no Uchi Episode 6
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 77


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2022)

*Today:*

Honzuki no Gekokujou: Shisho ni Naru Tame ni wa Shudan wo Erandeiraremasen 3rd Season (Episode 6)
Kyoukai Senki Part 2 (Episode 3-4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 17, 2022)

MobuSeka Episode 7
Kakkou no Iinazuke Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2022)

*Today:*

Tomodachi Game (Episode 7)
Yuusha, Yamemasu (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 18, 2022)

Healer Girl Episode 7
Kyoukai Senki P2 Episode 6
Honzuki no Gekokujou S3 Episode 6


----------



## Sinoka (May 18, 2022)

Atashin'chi - 599-600


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2022)

*Today:*

Ao Ashi (Episode 1)
Komi-san wa, Comyushou desu. 2nd Season (Episode 1)
Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru (Episode 7)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari Season 2 (Episode 7)


----------



## Seraphic Tenebris (May 19, 2022)

*19/5/22 : *

Vampire in the Garden : Episode 1-5


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 19, 2022)

YuuYame Episode 7
Tomodachi Game Episode 7
Summer Time Render Episode 5
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 110
Birdie Wing: Golf Girls’ Story Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2022)

*Today:*

Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu (Episode 7)
Komi-san wa, Comyushou desu. 2nd Season (Episode 2-4)


----------



## Sinoka (May 20, 2022)

Ninjala - 19
Vampire in the Garden - 2
Atashin'chi - 601-602


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 20, 2022)

Deaimon Episode 7
RPG Fudousan Episode 7
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari S2 Episode 7
Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2022)

*Today:*

Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (Episode 8)
Dance Dance Danseur (Episode 7)
Date A Live S4 (Episode 7)
Heroine Tarumono! Kiraware Heroine to Naisho no Oshigoto (Episode 7)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Ultra Romantic (Episode 7)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita. Heart (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 21, 2022)

Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu Episode 7
Heroine Tarumono! Kiraware Heroine to Naisho no Oshigoto Episode 7


----------



## God sl4yer (May 21, 2022)

Fire force: ep1


----------



## Sinoka (May 21, 2022)

Vampire in the Garden - 3
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 78


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 22, 2022)

Cue! Episode 19
RikeiKoi S2 Episode 7
Date A Live S4 Episode 7
Kaguya-sama S3 Episode 7
Dance Dance Danseur Episode 7
Aharen-san wa Hakarenai Episode 8
Shokei Shoujo no Virgin Road Episode 8
Koi wa Sekai Seifuku no Ato de Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2022)

*Today:*

Kakkou no Iinazuke (Episode 5)
Spy x Family (Episode 7)


----------



## Sinoka (May 22, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 26
Spy × Family - 7
Summertime Render - 6


----------



## Fang (May 22, 2022)

Komi-san 2: episodes 4, 5, and 6
Spy x Family: episodes 1 & 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2022)

*Today:*

Kyoukai Senki Part 2 (Episode 5-6)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Episode 8)


----------



## Sinoka (May 23, 2022)

Boruto - 250
Vampire in the Garden - 4
Atashin'chi - 603-604


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 23, 2022)

Ao Ashi Episode 7
Spy x Family Episode 7
Love All Play Episode 8
Gunjou no Fanfare Episode 8
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 26
Love Live! Nijigasaki S2 Episode 8
Build Divide: Code White Episode 7
Kunoichi Tsubaki no Mune no Uchi Episode 7
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 78


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2022)

*Today:*

Honzuki no Gekokujou: Shisho ni Naru Tame ni wa Shudan wo Erandeiraremasen 3rd Season (Episode 7)
Kyoukai Senki Part 2 (Episode 7)


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 24, 2022)

Ao ashi 1-3

Didn’t find à thread.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 24, 2022)

RikeiKoi S2 Episode 8
MobuSeka Episode 8
Kakkou no Iinazuke Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2022)

*Today:*

Tomodachi Game (Episode 8)
Yuusha, Yamemasu (Episode 8)


----------



## Sinoka (May 25, 2022)

Atashin'ch - 605-606


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 25, 2022)

Healer Girl Episode 8
Kyoukai Senki P2 Episode 7
Honzuki no Gekokujou S3 Episode 7


----------



## Divine Death (May 25, 2022)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion *- Episodes 1 and 2 *(re-watch)*


----------



## blakstealth (May 25, 2022)

*Paripi Koumei* 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2022)

*Today:*

Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru (Episode 8)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari Season 2 (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 26, 2022)

YuuYame Episode 8
Tomodachi Game Episode 8
Summer Time Render Episode 6
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 111
Birdie Wing: Golf Girls’ Story Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2022)

*Today:*

Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu (Episode 8)
Machikado Mazoku: 2-choume (Episode 7)
Mahoutsukai Reimeiki (Episode 7)


----------



## Sinoka (May 27, 2022)

Ninjala - 20
Summertime Render - 7
Atashin'chi - 607-608


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 27, 2022)

Deaimon Episode 8
RPG Fudousan Episode 8
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari S2 Episode 8
Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2022)

*Today:*

Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (Episode 9)
Dance Dance Danseur (Episode 8)
Date A Live S4 (Episode 8)
Heroine Tarumono! Kiraware Heroine to Naisho no Oshigoto (Episode 8)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Ultra Romantic (Episode 8)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita. Heart (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (May 28, 2022)

Saikyou Kamizmode! - 15
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 79


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 28, 2022)

Mahoutsukai Reimeiki Episode 7
Machikado Mazoku S2 Episode 7
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu Episode 8
Heroine Tarumono! Kiraware Heroine to Naisho no Oshigoto Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2022)

*Today:*

Kakkou no Iinazuke (Episode 6)
Kawaii dake ja Nai Shikimori-san (Episode 7)
Komi-san wa, Comyushou desu. 2nd Season (Episode 5)
Spy x Family (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 29, 2022)

Cue! Episode 20
RikeiKoi S2 Episode 9
Date A Live S4 Episode 8
Kaguya-sama S3 Episode 8
Dance Dance Danseur Episode 8
Aharen-san wa Hakarenai Episode 9
Shokei Shoujo no Virgin Road Episode 9
Koi wa Sekai Seifuku no Ato de Episode 8


----------



## Sinoka (May 29, 2022)

Saikyou Kamizmode! - 16
Digimon Ghost Game - 27
Spy × Family - 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2022)

*Today:*

Ao Ashi (Episode 2-5)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (May 30, 2022)

Saikyou Kamizmode! - 17
Boruto - 251
Atashin'chi - 609-610
Vampire in the Garden - 5 (END)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 30, 2022)

Ao Ashi Episode 8
Spy x Family Episode 8
Love All Play Episode 9
Gunjou no Fanfare Episode 9
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 27
Love Live! Nijigasaki S2 Episode 9
Build Divide: Code White Episode 8
Kawaii dake ja Nai Shikimori-san Episode 7
Kunoichi Tsubaki no Mune no Uchi Episode 8
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 79


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2022)

*Today:*

Ao Ashi (Episode 6)
Honzuki no Gekokujou: Shisho ni Naru Tame ni wa Shudan wo Erandeiraremasen 3rd Season (Episode 8)
Kyoukai Senki Part 2 (Episode 8)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2022)

Spy x Family 
Finished Demon Slayer season 2.


----------



## Sinoka (May 31, 2022)

Saikyou Kamizmode! - 18


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 31, 2022)

MobuSeka Episode 9
Kakkou no Iinazuke Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2022)

*Today:*

Tomodachi Game (Episode 9)
Yuusha, Yamemasu (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 1, 2022)

Atashin'chi - 611-612


----------



## jesusus (Jun 1, 2022)

Densetsu no Beseth Jiraiyah - Episode 92

This Garlgogogoth arc sure is dragging out, we know the Baseth could end this fight if he used a technique, but so far it's just been Garlgogogoth assaulting him with the Vectorless Vector of 10,000 Layers of Hyperzero, If it didn't work for the past 10 episodes, it won't work now.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 1, 2022)

Healer Girl Episode 9
Kyoukai Senki P2 Episode 8
Honzuki no Gekokujou S3 Episode 8


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 1, 2022)

*City Hunter *- Episode 6


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 2, 2022)

Fortune Favors Lady Nikuko


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2022)

*Today:*

Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru (Episode 9)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari Season 2 (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 2, 2022)

YuuYame Episode 9
Tomodachi Game Episode 9
Summer Time Render Episode 7
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 112
Birdie Wing: Golf Girls’ Story Episode 9


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 2, 2022)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion - *Episodes 3-6 *(re-watch)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2022)

*Today:*

Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu (Episode 9)
Machikado Mazoku: 2-choume (Episode 8)
Mahoutsukai Reimeiki (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 3, 2022)

Deaimon Episode 9
RPG Fudousan Episode 9
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari S2 Episode 9
Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru Episode 9


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 3, 2022)

Ninjala - 21
Atashin'chi - 613-614
Vision of Escaflowne - 1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2022)

*Today:*


Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (Episode 10)
Date A Live S4 (Episode 9)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Ultra Romantic (Episode 9)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita. Heart (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 4, 2022)

Vision of Escaflowne - 4-6
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 80


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 4, 2022)

Mahoutsukai Reimeiki Episode 8
Machikado Mazoku S2 Episode 8
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu Episode 9
Heroine Tarumono! Kiraware Heroine to Naisho no Oshigoto Episode 9


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 4, 2022)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion *- Episode 7 *(re-watch)*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 5, 2022)

Cue! Episode 21
RikeiKoi S2 Episode 10
Date A Live S4 Episode 9
Kaguya-sama S3 Episode 9
Dance Dance Danseur Episode 9
Aharen-san wa Hakarenai Episode 10
Shokei Shoujo no Virgin Road Episode 10
Koi wa Sekai Seifuku no Ato de Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2022)

*Today:*

Kakkou no Iinazuke (Episode 7)
Kawaii dake ja Nai Shikimori-san (Episode 8)
Spy x Family (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 5, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 28
Spy × Family - 9
Summertime Render - 8


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 5, 2022)

Ao Ashi Episode 9
Spy x Family Episode 9
Love All Play Episode 10
Gunjou no Fanfare Episode 10
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 28
Love Live! Nijigasaki S2 Episode 10
Build Divide: Code White Episode 9
Kawaii dake ja Nai Shikimori-san Episode 8
Kunoichi Tsubaki no Mune no Uchi Episode 9
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 80


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2022)

*Today:*

Heroine Tarumono! Kiraware Heroine to Naisho no Oshigoto (Episode 9)
Komi-san wa, Comyushou desu. 2nd Season (Episode 6)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 6, 2022)

Boruto - 252
Vision of Escaflowne - 7-9
Atashin'chi - 615-616


----------



## TheTwelfthKenpachi (Jun 6, 2022)

I don't think it counts but I have watched the first episode of Avatar the last airbender today.
It was good and I plan on watching the full series. It reminds me of a kind of more ancient Naruto if you get what I mean.
The worldbuilding already seems promising and I'm excited to see more of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 6, 2022)

*City Hunter *- Episode 7


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 7, 2022)

MobuSeka Episode 10
Kakkou no Iinazuke Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2022)

*Today:*

Honzuki no Gekokujou: Shisho ni Naru Tame ni wa Shudan wo Erandeiraremasen 3rd Season (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 7, 2022)

Vision of Escaflowne - 10-12


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 8, 2022)

Healer Girl Episode 10
Kyoukai Senki P2 Episode 9
Honzuki no Gekokujou S3 Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2022)

*Today:*

Tomodachi Game (Episode 10)
Yuusha, Yamemasu (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 8, 2022)

Vision of Escaflowne - 13-15
Atashin'chi - 617-618


----------



## Fang (Jun 8, 2022)

Spx x Family: episode 1 to 3
Komi-san season 2: episodes 8 to 10


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Jun 8, 2022)

Summertime Rendering ep 7
Ao ashi ep 9


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 9, 2022)

YuuYame Episode 10
Tomodachi Game Episode 10
Summer Time Render Episode 8
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 113
Birdie Wing: Golf Girls’ Story Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2022)

*Today:*

Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru (Episode 10)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari Season 2 (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 9, 2022)

Vision of Escaflowne - 16-18


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2022)

*Shield Hero S2* 4-10


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 10, 2022)

Deaimon Episode 10
RPG Fudousan Episode 10
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari S2 Episode 10
Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2022)

*Today:*

Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu (Episode 10)
Komi-san wa, Comyushou desu. 2nd Season (Episode 7)
Machikado Mazoku: 2-choume (Episode 9)
Mahoutsukai Reimeiki (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 10, 2022)

Ninjala - 22
Summertime Render - 9
Atashin'chi - 619-620


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 11, 2022)

Mahoutsukai Reimeiki Episode 9
Machikado Mazoku S2 Episode 9
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu Episode 10
Heroine Tarumono! Kiraware Heroine to Naisho no Oshigoto Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2022)

*Today:*

Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (Episode 11)
Date A Live S4 (Episode 10)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Ultra Romantic (Episode 10)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita. Heart (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 11, 2022)

Vision of Escaflowne - 19-21
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 81


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 11, 2022)

Cue! Episode 22
RikeiKoi S2 Episode 11
Date A Live S4 Episode 10
Kaguya-sama S3 Episode 10
Dance Dance Danseur Episode 10
Aharen-san wa Hakarenai Episode 11
Shokei Shoujo no Virgin Road Episode 11
Koi wa Sekai Seifuku no Ato de Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2022)

*Today:*

Kakkou no Iinazuke (Episode 8)
Spy x Family (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 12, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 29
Spy × Family - 10


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 13, 2022)

Ao Ashi Episode 10
Spy x Family Episode 10
Love All Play Episode 11
Gunjou no Fanfare Episode 11
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 29
Love Live! Nijigasaki S2 Episode 11
Build Divide: Code White Episode 10
Kunoichi Tsubaki no Mune no Uchi Episode 10
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 81


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2022)

*Today:*

Ao Ashi (Episode 7-9)
Heroine Tarumono! Kiraware Heroine to Naisho no Oshigoto (Episode 10)
Kyoukai Senki Part 2 (Episode 9)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 13, 2022)

Boruto - 253
Atashin'chi - 621-622


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 13, 2022)

*City Hunter *- Episode 8


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 14, 2022)

MobuSeka Episode 11
Kakkou no Iinazuke Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2022)

*Today:*

Honzuki no Gekokujou: Shisho ni Naru Tame ni wa Shudan wo Erandeiraremasen 3rd Season (Episode 10) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 14, 2022)

Vision of Escaflowne - 22-26 (The End)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2022)

*Today:*

Tomodachi Game (Episode 11)
Yuusha, Yamemasu (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 15, 2022)

Atashin'chi - 623-624


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 15, 2022)

Healer Girl Episode 11
Kyoukai Senki P2 Episode 10
Honzuki no Gekokujou S3 Episode 10 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 16, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam MOVIE: Cucuruz Doan's Island


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2022)

*Today:*

Komi-san wa, Comyushou desu. 2nd Season (Episode 8)
Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru (Episode 11)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari Season 2 (Episode 11)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2022)

Watched the rest of Birdie Wing.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 16, 2022)

YuuYame Episode 11
Tomodachi Game Episode 11
Summer Time Render Episode 9
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 114
Birdie Wing: Golf Girls’ Story Episode 11


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 16, 2022)

*Fate/stay night: Heaven’s Feel III - Spring Song (film)*


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 16, 2022)

Berserk(1997) Episodes 3-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2022)

*Today:*

Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu (Episode 11)
Machikado Mazoku: 2-choume (Episode 10)
Mahoutsukai Reimeiki (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 17, 2022)

Ninjala - 23
Atashin'chi - 625-626


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 17, 2022)

Deaimon Episode 11
RPG Fudousan Episode 11
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari S2 Episode 11
Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru Episode 11


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 17, 2022)

Berserk(1997) Episodes 6-8

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2022)

*Today:*

Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Date A Live S4 (Episode 11)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Ultra Romantic (Episode 11)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumei shitemita. Heart (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 18, 2022)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 82


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 18, 2022)

Mahoutsukai Reimeiki Episode 10
Machikado Mazoku S2 Episode 10
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu Episode 11
Heroine Tarumono! Kiraware Heroine to Naisho no Oshigoto Episode 11


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 18, 2022)

Berserk(1997) Episodes 9-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2022)

*Today:*

Heroine Tarumono! Kiraware Heroine to Naisho no Oshigoto (Episode 11)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Episode 9)
Kawaii dake ja Nai Shikimori-san (Episode 9)
Spy x Family (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 19, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 30
Spy × Family - 11
Summertime Render - 10


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 19, 2022)

Cue! Episode 23
Date A Live S4 Episode 11
Kaguya-sama S3 Episode 11
RikeiKoi S2 Episode 12 (Complete)
Koi wa Sekai Seifuku no Ato de Episode 11
Dance Dance Danseur Episode 11 (Complete)
Aharen-san wa Hakarenai Episode 12 (Complete)
Shokei Shoujo no Virgin Road Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 19, 2022)

Berserk(1997) Episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2022)

*Today:*

Ao Ashi (Episode 10)
Kyoukai Senki Part 2 (Episode 10)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Episode 12) *[/complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 20, 2022)

Ao Ashi Episode 11
Spy x Family Episode 11
Love All Play Episode 12
Gunjou no Fanfare Episode 12
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 30
Love Live! Nijigasaki S2 Episode 12
Build Divide: Code White Episode 11
Kawaii dake ja Nai Shikimori-san Episode 9
Kunoichi Tsubaki no Mune no Uchi Episode 11
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 82


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 20, 2022)

Boruto - 254
Atashin'chi - 627-628


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 20, 2022)

Berserk(1997) Episode 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2022)

*Today:*

Dance Dance Danseur (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 21, 2022)

Kakkou no Iinazuke Episode 9
MobuSeka Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 21, 2022)

Berserk(1997) Episode 13


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 22, 2022)

Kyoukai Senki P2 Episode 11
Healer Girl Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2022)

*Today:*

Tomodachi Game (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Yuusha, Yamemasu (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 22, 2022)

Atashin'chi - 629-630


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 22, 2022)

Berserk(1997) Episode 14


----------



## Yamato (Jun 23, 2022)

Shield Hero Season 2 ep 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2022)

*Today:*

Komi-san wa, Comyushou desu. 2nd Season (Episode 8)
Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari Season 2 (Episode 12)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 23, 2022)

YuuYame Episode 12 (Complete)
Summer Time Render Episode 10
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 115
Birdie Wing: Golf Girls’ Story Episode 12
Tomodachi Game Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 23, 2022)

Berserk(1997) Episode 15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2022)

*Today:*

Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Machikado Mazoku: 2-choume (Episode 11)
Mahoutsukai Reimeiki (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 24, 2022)

Ninjala - 24
Atashin'chi - 631-632


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 24, 2022)

Deaimon Episode 12 (Complete)
RPG Fudousan Episode 12 (Complete)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari S2 Episode 12
Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 24, 2022)

Finished *Takt Op. Destiny*


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 24, 2022)

Berserk(1997) Episode 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2022)

*Today:*

Date A Live S4 (Episode 12-13) *[/Complete]*
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Ultra Romantic (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 25, 2022)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 83


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 25, 2022)

Mahoutsukai Reimeiki Episode 11
Machikado Mazoku S2 Episode 11
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu Episode 12 (Complete)
Heroine Tarumono! Kiraware Heroine to Naisho no Oshigoto Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Fang (Jun 25, 2022)

Komi-san season 2:

- episodes #10, 11, and 12 (completed)

Spy x Family:

- episodes #4, 5, and 6


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 25, 2022)

Finished *Spy x Family *and *Kaguya-sama S3*


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 25, 2022)

Berserk(1997) Episode 17


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 26, 2022)

Cue! Episode 24 (Complete)
Date A Live S4 Episode 12 (Complete)
Kaguya-sama S3 Episode 12 (Complete)
Koi wa Sekai Seifuku no Ato de Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2022)

*Today:*


Kawaii dake ja Nai Shikimori-san (Episode 10)
Spy x Family (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 26, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 31
Summertime Render - 11
Spy × Family - 12 (end of season1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 26, 2022)

Ao Ashi Episode 12
Love All Play Episode 13
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 31
Spy x Family Episode 12 (Complete)
Gunjou no Fanfare Episode 13 (Complete)
Kawaii dake ja Nai Shikimori-san Episode 10
Love Live! Nijigasaki S2 Episode 13 (Complete)
Kunoichi Tsubaki no Mune no Uchi Episode 12
Build Divide: Code White Episode 12 (Complete)
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 83


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 26, 2022)

Watched *Karnitas no Karte* 1-9


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 26, 2022)

*City Hunter *- Episodes 9 and 10


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 27, 2022)

Berserk(1997) Episodes 18-19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2022)

*Today:*

Heroine Tarumono! Kiraware Heroine to Naisho no Oshigoto (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 27, 2022)

Boruto - 255
Atashin'chi - 633-634


----------



## Yamato (Jun 27, 2022)

Spy X Family 12


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 27, 2022)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion *- Episode 8 *(re-watch)*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 28, 2022)

Kakkou no Iinazuke Episode 10


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 28, 2022)

Berserk(1997) Episode 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2022)

*Today:*

Kyoukai Senki Part 2 (Episode 11-12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Fang (Jun 28, 2022)

Fang said:


> Komi-san season 2:
> 
> - episodes #10, 11, and 12 (completed)
> 
> ...


Spy x Family episodes: 7 and 8


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 29, 2022)

Kyoukai Senki P2 Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2022)

*Today:*

Dance Dance Danseur (Episode 10-11) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 29, 2022)

Berserk(1997) Episode 21


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 29, 2022)

Atashin'chi - 635-336


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 30, 2022)

Summer Time Render Episode 11
Birdie Wing: Golf Girls’ Story Episode 13 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2022)

*Today:*

Komi-san wa, Comyushou desu. 2nd Season (Episode 10)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 30, 2022)

I started Shield Hero. It's okay. Since I am in bed all of the time right now it passes the time.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 30, 2022)

Berserk(1997) Episode 22


----------



## Fang (Jun 30, 2022)

Fang said:


> Spy x Family episodes: 7 and 8


Spy x Family episodes: 9, 10, 11, and 12. Status: completed.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 1, 2022)

Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari S2 Episode 13 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2022)

*Today:*

Machikado Mazoku: 2-choume (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Mahoutsukai Reimeiki (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 1, 2022)

Ninjala - 25
Summertime Render - 12
Atashin'chi - 637-638


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 1, 2022)

Berserk(1997) Episode 23


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 2, 2022)

Mahoutsukai Reimeiki Episode 12 (Complete)
Machikado Mazoku S2 Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2022)

*Today:*

Kakegurui×× (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 2, 2022)

Queen Millennia - 1-3
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 84


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 2, 2022)

Berserk(1997) Episodes 24-25(*Complete*)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 3, 2022)

KanoKari S2 Episode 1
Kami Kuzu Idol Episode 1
Shaman King (2021) Episodes 38-52 (Complete)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 3, 2022)

Finished season 1 Shield Hero. It's not the best show, but it's fun.

Also finished season 1 Don't Toy With Me Miss Nagatoro.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2022)

*Today:*

Engage Kiss (Episode 1)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Episode 11)
Kawaii dake ja Nai Shikimori-san (Episode 11)
Lycoris Recoil (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 3, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 32
Queen Millennia - 4-6


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 3, 2022)

Ao Ashi Episode 13
Musashino Episode 1
Engage Kiss Episode 1
Lycoris Recoil Episode 1
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 32
Shoot! Goal to the Future Episode 1
Kawaii dake ja Nai Shikimori-san Episode 11
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 84
Kunoichi Tsubaki no Mune no Uchi Episode 13 (Complete)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 3, 2022)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion *- Episodes 9 and 10 *(re-watch)*


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Jul 3, 2022)

Ao ashi ep 10-11
Summertime Render ep 6


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 3, 2022)

Berserk(2016) Episodes 1-2


----------



## Fang (Jul 3, 2022)

Fang said:


> Spy x Family episodes: 9, 10, 11, and 12. Status: completed.


Kamen Rider Amazons season 1: episodes 11 & 12 (tokusatsu not anime but nowhere else to put it)
Kyoukai Senki season 2: episodes 1, 2, & 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2022)

*Today:*

Utawarerumono Mask of Truth (Episode 1-2)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 4, 2022)

Boruto - 256
Yurei Deco - 1
Atashin'chi - 639-640


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 4, 2022)

Kakkou no Iinazuke Episode 11
RWBY - Hyousetsu Teikoku Episode 1
Renmei Kuugun Koukuu Mahou Ongakutai Luminous Witches Episode 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 5, 2022)

Berserk(2016) Episode 3


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 5, 2022)

Queen Millennia - 7-9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2022)

*Today:*


Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life: Dai-2 no Shokugyou wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita (Episode 1-2)
Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e (TV) 2nd Season (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 5, 2022)

Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life Episode 1
Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e S2 Episode 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 6, 2022)

Berserk(2016) Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2022)

*Today:*

Kinsou no Vermeil: Gakeppuchi Majutsushi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu (Episode 1)
Overlord S4 (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 6, 2022)

Queen Millennia - 10-12
Atashin'chi - 641-642


----------



## Fang (Jul 6, 2022)

Fang said:


> Kamen Rider Amazons season 1: episodes 11 & 12 (tokusatsu not anime but nowhere else to put it)
> Kyoukai Senki season 2: episodes 1, 2, & 3


Kamen Rider Amazons season 1: episode 13 (season 1 done)
Kyoukai Senki season 2: episodes 4, 5, and 6 done


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 7, 2022)

Overlord S4 Episode 1
Kinsou no Vermeil Episode 1
Tokyo Mew Mew New Episode 1
Summer Time Render Episode 12


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 7, 2022)

Berserk(2016) Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo (Episode 1)
Komi-san wa, Comyushou desu. 2nd Season (Episode 11)
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta (Episode 1)


----------



## Fang (Jul 7, 2022)

Fang said:


> Kamen Rider Amazons season 1: episode 13 (season 1 done)
> Kyoukai Senki season 2: episodes 4, 5, and 6 done


Kyoukai Senki season 2: episodes 6, 7, and 8 done.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 7, 2022)

Watched *Made in Abyss: Dawn of the Deep Soul* and *Made in Abyss S2* 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2022)

*Today:*

Yofukashi no Uta (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 8, 2022)

Ninjala - 26
Uncle from Another World - 1
Summertime Render - 13
Atashin'chi - 643-644


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 8, 2022)

Made in Abyss S2 Episode 1
Warau Arsnotoria Sun! Episode 1
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo Episode 1
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta Episode 1


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2022)

Fang said:


> Kyoukai Senki season 2: episodes 6, 7, and 8 done.


Kyoukai Senki season 2: episodes 9, 10, 11, and 12. In a half-hour will have episode 13 finished too.
Then Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo episode 1 after that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2022)

*Today:*

Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer (Episode 1)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 9, 2022)

Queen Millennia - 13-15
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 85


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 9, 2022)

Yofukashi no Uta Episode 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 9, 2022)

Watched *Lycoris Recoil* 1-2


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 9, 2022)

*Chargeman Ken *- Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2022)

*Today:*

Engage Kiss  (Episode 2)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Episode 12)
Kawaii dake ja Nai Shikimori-san (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Kuro no Shoukanshi  (Episode 1)
Lycoris Recoil (Episode 2)
Utawarerumono: Futari no Hakuoro (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 10, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 33
Queen Millennia - 16-18


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2022)

Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo - episode 1


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 10, 2022)

*Chargeman Ken *- Episodes 3 and 4


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2022)

RWBY: Hyousetsu Teikoku - episode 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 11, 2022)

Prima Doll Episode 1
KanoKari S2 Episode 2
Kami Kuzu Idol Episode 2
Shadows House S2 Episode 1
Hoshi no Samidare Episode 1
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Yakkyoku (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 11, 2022)

Boruto - 257
Yurei Deco - 2
Atashin'chi - 645-646


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2022)

RWBY: Hyousetsu Teikoku - episode 2
Bastard - episodes 1 & 2


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 11, 2022)

*City Hunter *- Episodes 11 and 12


----------



## Eros (Jul 11, 2022)

I've been binging Dragon Quest The Adventure of Dai for a while. I'm on Episode 63. This is the remake, and this episode is from December, 2021.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 12, 2022)

Ao Ashi Episode 14
Bucchigire! Episode 1
Musashino Episode 2
Engage Kiss Episode 2
Lycoris Recoil Episode 2
Love All Play Episode 14
Extreme Hearts Episode 1
Kuro no Shoukanshi Episode 1
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 33
Shoot! Goal to the Future Episode 2
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 85
Kawaii dake ja Nai Shikimori-san Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2022)

*Today:*

Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life: Dai-2 no Shokugyou wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita (Episode 3)
Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e (TV) 2nd Season (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 12, 2022)

Queen Millennia - 19, 21-22

NOTE: Skip EP.20 because it was a recap


----------



## jesusus (Jul 12, 2022)

Cory in the House Remake (2022) episode 1.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 13, 2022)

Isekai Yakkyou Episode 1
Kakkou no Iinazuke Episode 12
RWBY - Hyousetsu Teikoku Episode 2
Renmei Kuugun Koukuu Mahou Ongakutai Luminous Witches Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2022)

*Today:*

Kinsou no Vermeil: Gakeppuchi Majutsushi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu (Episode 2)
Overlord S4 (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 13, 2022)

Queen Millennia - 23-25
Atashin'chi - 647-648


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 13, 2022)

Youjitsu S2 Episode 2
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2022)

*Today:*


Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo (Episode 2)
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 14, 2022)

Uncle from Another World - 2
Queen Millennia - 26-28


----------



## Fang (Jul 14, 2022)

Bastard: episodes 3 & 4
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem Wo: episode 2


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 15, 2022)

Shine Post Episode 1
Overlord S4 Episode 2
Kinsou no Vermeil Episode 2
Tokyo Mew Mew New Episode 2
Summer Time Render Episode 13
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 116


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2022)

*Today:*

Hataraku Maou-sama!! (Episode 1)
Yofukashi no Uta (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 15, 2022)

Ninjala - 27
Queen Millennia - 29-31
Atashin'chi - 649-650


----------



## Eros (Jul 16, 2022)

I just binged Overlord Seasons 1-3 in English over the past several days, and I've watched the two available episodes of Season 4 in Japanese.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 16, 2022)

Made in Abyss S2 Episode 2
Warau Arsnotoria Sun! Episode 2
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo Episode 2
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2022)

*Today:*

Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer (Episode 2)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 16, 2022)

Queen Millennia - 32-34
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 86


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 16, 2022)

*City Hunter *- Episodes 13-16


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 17, 2022)

Yofukashi no Uta Episode 2
Hataraku Maou-sama S2 Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2022)

*Today:*

Engage Kiss (Episode 3)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Episode 2)
Lycoris Recoil (Episode 3)
Utawarerumono: Futari no Hakuoro (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 17, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 34
Queen Millennia - 35-37


----------



## jesusus (Jul 17, 2022)

Densetsu no Baseth (Episode 236)


----------



## Eros (Jul 17, 2022)

Since I went to bed late last night (after 12 AM) I started a binge of one of my favorite classic anime series.  


I'm on Episode 5. I am skipping non-canon episodes. I have a thing about that for some reason.


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 17, 2022)

*City Hunter *- Episodes 17-20


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 18, 2022)

Prima Doll Episode 2
KanoKari S2 Episode 3
Kami Kuzu Idol Episode 3
Shadows House S2 Episode 2
Hoshi no Samidare Episode 2
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Yakkyoku (Episode 2)
Komi-san wa, Comyushou desu. 2nd Season (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 18, 2022)

Boruto - 258
Yurei Deco - 3
Summertime Render - 14


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 18, 2022)

*Chargeman Ken *- Episodes 5 and 6


----------



## Fang (Jul 18, 2022)

Fang said:


> Bastard: episodes 3 & 4
> Isekai Meikyuu de Harem Wo: episode 2


Bastard: episodes 5 & 6
Hataraku Maou sama S2 episode: 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 19, 2022)

Ao Ashi Episode 15
Bucchigire! Episode 2
Musashino Episode 3
Engage Kiss Episode 3
Lycoris Recoil Episode 3
Love All Play Episode 15
Extreme Hearts Episode 2
Kuro no Shoukanshi Episode 2
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 34
Shoot! Goal to the Future Episode 3
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 86


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2022)

*Today:*

Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life: Dai-2 no Shokugyou wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita (Episode 4)
Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e (TV) 2nd Season (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 19, 2022)

Queen Millennia - 38-42 (The End)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 20, 2022)

Isekai Yakkyou Episode 2
RWBY - Hyousetsu Teikoku Episode 3
Renmei Kuugun Koukuu Mahou Ongakutai Luminous Witches Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2022)

*Today:*

Kinsou no Vermeil: Gakeppuchi Majutsushi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu (Episode 3)
Overlord S4 (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 20, 2022)

Shine On! Bakumatsu Bad Boys! - 1-2
Atashin'chi - 651-652


----------



## Fang (Jul 20, 2022)

Bastard: episodes 7, 8, and 9
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo: episode 3


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 21, 2022)

Youjitsu S2 Episode 3
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo (Episode 3)
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 21, 2022)

Uncle from Another World - 3
Queen Millennia MOVIE


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 21, 2022)

*Chargeman Ken *- Episodes 7 and 8


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 21, 2022)

Blue Period, all twelve episodes.
I hear a season two is soon.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 21, 2022)

Watched:

*Revue Starlight Movie
Isekai Ojisan* 3
*Vanitas no Karte* 22-24


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 22, 2022)

Shine Post Episode 2
Overlord S4 Episode 3
Kinsou no Vermeil Episode 3
Tokyo Mew Mew New Episode 3
Summer Time Render Episode 14
Love Live! Superstar!! S2 Episode 1
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 117


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2022)

*Today:*

Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka IV: Shin Shou - Meikyuu-hen (Episode 1)
Hataraku Maou-sama!! (Episode 2)
Yofukashi no Uta (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 22, 2022)

Ninjala - 28
Summertime Render - 15
Atashin'chi - 653-654


----------



## Fang (Jul 22, 2022)

Fang said:


> Bastard: episodes 7, 8, and 9
> Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo: episode 3


Bastard: episodes 10, 11, 12, and 13
RWBY Hyousetsu Teikoku: episode 3


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 23, 2022)

Made in Abyss S2 Episode 3
Warau Arsnotoria Sun! Episode 3
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo Episode 3
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2022)

*Today:*

Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer (Episode 3)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 23, 2022)

Shine On! Bakumatsu Bad Boys! - 3
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 87


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2022)

*Today:*

Engage Kiss (Episode 4)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Episode 13)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Episode 3)
Lycoris Recoil (Episode 4)
Saikin Yatotta Maid ga Ayashii (Episode 1)
Utawarerumono: Futari no Hakuoro (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 24, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 35


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 24, 2022)

DanMachi S4 Episode 1
Yofukashi no Uta Episode 3
Hataraku Maou-sama S2 Episode 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 24, 2022)

Watched:

*Engage Kiss* 4
*Lycoris Recoil* 4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 25, 2022)

Prima Doll Episode 3
KanoKari S2 Episode 4
Kami Kuzu Idol Episode 4
Shadows House S2 Episode 3
Hoshi no Samidare Episode 3
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2022)

*Today:*

Ao Ashi (Episode 11-13)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 25, 2022)

Boruto - 259
Yurei Deco - 4
Atashin'chi - 655-656


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 26, 2022)

Ao Ashi Episode 16
Bucchigire! Episode 3
Musashino Episode 4
Engage Kiss Episode 4
Lycoris Recoil Episode 4
Love All Play Episode 16
Extreme Hearts Episode 3
Kuro no Shoukanshi Episode 3
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 35
Shoot! Goal to the Future Episode 4
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 87


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 26, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episodes 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2022)

*Today:*

Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life: Dai-2 no Shokugyou wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita (Episode 5)
Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e (TV) 2nd Season (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 27, 2022)

Isekai Yakkyou Episode 3
RWBY - Hyousetsu Teikoku Episode 4
Renmei Kuugun Koukuu Mahou Ongakutai Luminous Witches Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2022)

*Today:*

Kakegurui×× (Episode 3-4)
Kinsou no Vermeil: Gakeppuchi Majutsushi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu (Episode 4)
Overlord S4 (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 27, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam: The Witch from Mercury - Prologue
Atashin'chi - 657-658


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 27, 2022)

*Chargeman Ken *- Episodes 9-12


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 28, 2022)

Youjitsu S2 Episode 4
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo (Episode 4)
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 28, 2022)

Uncle from Another World - 4


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 28, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 3


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 28, 2022)

*Chargeman Ken *- Episodes 13-16


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 29, 2022)

Shine Post Episode 3
Overlord S4 Episode 4
Kinsou no Vermeil Episode 4
Tokyo Mew Mew New Episode 4
Summer Time Render Episode 15
Love Live! Superstar!! S2 Episode 2
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 118


----------



## Eros (Jul 29, 2022)

I've been rewatching Fairy Tail minus the filler. I'm almost finished with the series. I'm up to the final arc, Episode 302.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2022)

*Today:*

Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka IV: Shin Shou - Meikyuu-hen (Episode 2)
Hataraku Maou-sama!! (Episode 3)
Yofukashi no Uta (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 29, 2022)

Ninjala - 29
Summertime Render - 16
Atashin'chi - 659-660


----------



## Fang (Jul 29, 2022)

RWBY Hyousetsu Teikoku: episode 4
Hataraku Maou-sama: episodes 2 & 3
Isekai Meiykuu de Harem wo: episode 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 29, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 4


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 30, 2022)

Watched *Summertime Rendering* 4 - 12


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 30, 2022)

Made in Abyss S2 Episode 4
Warau Arsnotoria Sun! Episode 4
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo Episode 4
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2022)

*Today:*

Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer (Episode 4)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 30, 2022)

Shine On! Bakumatsu Bad Boys! - 4
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 88


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 30, 2022)

DanMachi S4 Episode 2
Yofukashi no Uta Episode 4
Hataraku Maou-sama S2 Episode 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 30, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episodes 5-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2022)

*Today:*

Engage Kiss (Episode 5)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Episode 14)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Episode 4)
Lycoris Recoil (Episode 5)
Saikin Yatotta Maid ga Ayashii (Episode 2)
Utawarerumono: Futari no Hakuoro (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 31, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 36


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 31, 2022)

*Chargeman Ken *- Episodes 17-20


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 1, 2022)

Prima Doll Episode 4
KanoKari S2 Episode 5
Kami Kuzu Idol Episode 5
Shadows House S2 Episode 4
Hoshi no Samidare Episode 4
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru Episode 4


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 1, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episodes 7-8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Yakkyoku (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 1, 2022)

Boruto - 260
Yurei Deco - 5
Atashin'chi - 661-662


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 1, 2022)

*City Hunter *- Episodes 21 and 22


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 2, 2022)

Ao Ashi Episode 17
Bucchigire! Episode 4
Musashino Episode 5
Engage Kiss Episode 5
Lycoris Recoil Episode 5
Love All Play Episode 17
Extreme Hearts Episode 4
Kuro no Shoukanshi Episode 4
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 36
Shoot! Goal to the Future Episode 5
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 88


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 2, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2022)

*Today:*

Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life: Dai-2 no Shokugyou wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita (Episode 6)
Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e (TV) 2nd Season (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 2, 2022)

Space Pirate Captain Harlock MOVIE꞉ Arcadia of My Youth


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 2, 2022)

*City Hunter *- Episodes 23 and 24


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 3, 2022)

Isekai Yakkyou Episode 4
RWBY - Hyousetsu Teikoku Episode 5
Renmei Kuugun Koukuu Mahou Ongakutai Luminous Witches Episode 5


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 3, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2022)

*Today:*


Kinsou no Vermeil: Gakeppuchi Majutsushi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu (Episode 5)
Overlord S4 (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 3, 2022)

Atashin'chi - 663 (end of first series)


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2022)

Watched the first series of Armored Trooper VOTOMS this week. This was friggin awesome.


One of the best Real Robot Show.


----------



## Fang (Aug 3, 2022)

Isekai Meiykuu de Harem wo: episode 4


----------



## Lord Melkor (Aug 3, 2022)

I have been watching  Vinland Saga recently - very good stuff.


----------



## sharin9an (Aug 3, 2022)

tokyo revengers


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 3, 2022)

*City Hunter *- Episodes 25 and 26


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 4, 2022)

Youjitsu S2 Episode 5
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life Episode 5


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 4, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2022)

*Today:*


Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo (Episode 5)
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 4, 2022)

Galaxy Express 999 MOVIE


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 5, 2022)

Shine Post Episode 4
Overlord S4 Episode 5
Kinsou no Vermeil Episode 5
Tokyo Mew Mew New Episode 5
Summer Time Render Episode 16
Love Live! Superstar!! S2 Episode 3
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 119


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2022)

*Today:*


Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka IV: Shin Shou - Meikyuu-hen (Episode 3)
Hataraku Maou-sama!! (Episode 4)
Yofukashi no Uta (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 5, 2022)

Ninjala - 30
New Atashin'chi - 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 5, 2022)

Made in Abyss S2 Episode 5
Warau Arsnotoria Sun! Episode 5
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo Episode 5
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta Episode 5


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 5, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 12

Also, Happy Bday @Kira Yamato!


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 5, 2022)

*City Hunter *- Episodes 27 and 28


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 12
> 
> Also, Happy Bday @Kira Yamato!


Thanks.


*Today:

*
Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer (Episode 5)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Episode 5)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 6, 2022)

New Atashin'chi - 2-3
Shine On! Bakumatsu Bad Boys! - 5
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 89


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 6, 2022)

*City Hunter *- Episodes 29-32


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 7, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episodes 13-14


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 7, 2022)

DanMachi S4 Episode 3
Yofukashi no Uta Episode 5
Hataraku Maou-sama S2 Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2022)

*Today:*

Engage Kiss (Episode 6)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Episode 15)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Episode 5)
Lycoris Recoil (Episode 6)
Utawarerumono: Futari no Hakuoro (Episode 7)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 7, 2022)

New Atashin'chi - 4
Digimon Ghost Game - 37


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 7, 2022)

Prima Doll Episode 5
KanoKari S2 Episode 6
Kami Kuzu Idol Episode 6
Shadows House S2 Episode 5
Hoshi no Samidare Episode 5
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru Episode 5


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 7, 2022)

*City Hunter *- Episodes 33-36


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 8, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episodes 15-16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Yakkyoku (Episode 5)
Kakegurui×× (Episode 5-6)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 8, 2022)

New Atashin'chi - 5
Boruto - 261
Yurei Deco - 6


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 8, 2022)

Ao Ashi Episode 18
Bucchigire! Episode 5
Musashino Episode 6
Engage Kiss Episode 6
Lycoris Recoil Episode 6
Love All Play Episode 18
Extreme Hearts Episode 5
Kuro no Shoukanshi Episode 5
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 37
Shoot! Goal to the Future Episode 6
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 89


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 8, 2022)

*City Hunter *- Episodes 37 and 38


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 9, 2022)

Adieu Galaxy Express 999


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2022)

*Today:*


Made in Abyss Movie 3: Fukaki Tamashii no Reimei *[/Complete]*
Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e (TV) 2nd Season (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 9, 2022)

Isekai Yakkyou Episode 5
RWBY - Hyousetsu Teikoku Episode 6
Renmei Kuugun Koukuu Mahou Ongakutai Luminous Witches Episode 6


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 9, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episodes 17-20


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 9, 2022)

*City Hunter *- Episodes 39 and 40


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2022)

*Today:*


Kinsou no Vermeil: Gakeppuchi Majutsushi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu (Episode 6)
Overlord S4 (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 10, 2022)

New Atashin'chi - 6-8


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 10, 2022)

Youjitsu S2 Episode 6
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life Episode 6


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 10, 2022)

*City Hunter *- Episodes 41 and 42
*Lupin the 3rd: The Columbus Files (film)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo (Episode 6)
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta (Episode 6)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life: Dai-2 no Shokugyou wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita (Episode 7)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 11, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episodes 21-22


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 11, 2022)

New Atashin'chi - 9
Summertime Render - 17


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 11, 2022)

Shine Post Episode 5
Overlord S4 Episode 6
Kinsou no Vermeil Episode 6
Tokyo Mew Mew New Episode 6
Summer Time Render Episode 17
Love Live! Superstar!! S2 Episode 4
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 120


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 11, 2022)

*City Hunter *- Episodes 43 and 44


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2022)

*Today:*

Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka IV: Shin Shou - Meikyuu-hen (Episode 4)
Hataraku Maou-sama!! (Episode 5)
Yofukashi no Uta (Episode 6)


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Aug 12, 2022)

Uncle from another world ep 1

Aoashi ep 18

Bastard ep 12-13 (man this show is cringe...but still kinda fun)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 12, 2022)

Ninjala - 31
New Atashin'chi - 10


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 12, 2022)

Made in Abyss S2 Episode 6
Warau Arsnotoria Sun! Episode 6
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo Episode 6
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta Episode 6


----------



## Fang (Aug 12, 2022)

Fang said:


> Isekai Meiykuu de Harem wo: episode 4


Isekai Meiykuu de Harem wo -  episode 5
RWBY: Hyousetsu Teikoku - episode 5
Hataraku Maou-sama 2 - episodes 4 & 5
JJBA Part 6/Stone Ocean - episodes 1 & 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 13, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 23


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 13, 2022)

DanMachi S4 Episode 4
Yofukashi no Uta Episode 6
Hataraku Maou-sama S2 Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2022)

*Today:*

Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer (Episode 6)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 13, 2022)

New Atashin'chi - 11
Shine On! Bakumatsu Bad Boys! - 6
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 90


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 13, 2022)

*City Hunter *- Episodes 45-47
*Lupin the 3rd: Missed By A Dollar (film)*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 14, 2022)

Prima Doll Episode 6
KanoKari S2 Episode 7
Kami Kuzu Idol Episode 7
Shadows House S2 Episode 6
Hoshi no Samidare Episode 6
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru Episode 6


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 14, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episodes 24-25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2022)

*Today:*

Engage Kiss (Episode 7)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Episode 16)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Episode 6)
Lycoris Recoil (Episode 7)
Saikin Yatotta Maid ga Ayashii (Episode 3)
Utawarerumono: Futari no Hakuoro (Episode 8)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 14, 2022)

New Atashin'chi - 12
Digimon Ghost Game - 38


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 14, 2022)

Watched:
*Ple Ple Pleiades* 1-5
*Made in Abyss S2 *6
*Engage Kiss* 7
*Lyrocis Recoil *7
*Summertime Rdnder* 18


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 14, 2022)

*City Hunter *- Episodes 48-51 *(end)*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 15, 2022)

Bucchigire! Episode 6
Musashino Episode 7
Engage Kiss Episode 7
Lycoris Recoil Episode 7
Love All Play Episode 19
Extreme Hearts Episode 6
Kuro no Shoukanshi Episode 6
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 38
Shoot! Goal to the Future Episode 7
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 90


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Yakkyoku (Episode 6)
Kakegurui×× (Episode 7-8)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 15, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 26


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 15, 2022)

New Atashin'chi - 13
Boruto - 262
Yurei Deco - 7


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2022)

Fang said:


> Isekai Meiykuu de Harem wo -  episode 5
> RWBY: Hyousetsu Teikoku - episode 5
> Hataraku Maou-sama 2 - episodes 4 & 5
> JJBA Part 6/Stone Ocean - episodes 1 & 2


JJBA Part 6/Stone Ocean - episodes 3 & 4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 15, 2022)

Isekai Yakkyou Episode 6
RWBY - Hyousetsu Teikoku Episode 7


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 15, 2022)

*Chargeman  Ken *- Episodes 21-24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2022)

*Today:*

Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e 2nd Season (Episode 7)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 16, 2022)

New Atashin'chi - 14
Summertime Rendering - 18


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 16, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 27


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 16, 2022)

*Chargeman Ken *- Episodes 25-28


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 17, 2022)

Youjitsu S2 Episode 7
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2022)

*Today:*

Kinsou no Vermeil: Gakeppuchi Majutsushi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu (Episode 7)
Overlord S4 (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 17, 2022)

Shine Post Episode 6
Overlord S4 Episode 7
Kinsou no Vermeil Episode 7
Tokyo Mew Mew New Episode 7
Summer Time Render Episode 18
Love Live! Superstar!! S2 Episode 5
Pocket Monsters (2019) Episode 121


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 17, 2022)

*Chargeman Ken *- Episodes 29-32


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo (Episode 7)
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta (Episode 7)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 18, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 28


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 18, 2022)

New Atashin'chi - 15
Uncle from Another World - 5


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 18, 2022)

Made in Abyss S2 Episode 7
Warau Arsnotoria Sun! Episode 7
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo Episode 7
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta Episode 7


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 18, 2022)

*Chargeman Ken *- Episodes 33-36


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2022)

*Today:*

Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka IV: Shin Shou - Meikyuu-hen (Episode 5)
Hataraku Maou-sama!! (Episode 6)
Yofukashi no Uta (Episode 7)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 19, 2022)

New Atashin'chi - 16
Ninjala - 32


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2022)

Fang said:


> JJBA Part 6/Stone Ocean - episodes 3 & 4


Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo - episodes 6 & 7
RWBY: Hyousetsu Teikoku  - episodes 6 & 7
Hataraku Maou Sama!! 2 - episodes 5 & 6


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 19, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 29


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 20, 2022)

DanMachi S4 Episode 5
Yofukashi no Uta Episode 7
Hataraku Maou-sama S2 Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2022)

*Today:*

Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer (Episode 7)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Episode 7)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 20, 2022)

Shine On! Bakumatsu Bad Boys! - 7
Summertime Rendering - 19
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 91


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 20, 2022)

Watched:

*Youjo Senki* OVA
* Youjo Senki* Movie


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 20, 2022)

*Chargeman Ken* - Episodes 37-41


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 20, 2022)

Prima Doll Episode 7
KanoKari S2 Episode 8
Kami Kuzu Idol Episode 8
Shadows House S2 Episode 7
Hoshi no Samidare Episode 7
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru Episode 7


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 21, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2022)

*Today:*

Engage Kiss (Episode 8)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Episode 17)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Episode 7)
Lycoris Recoil (Episode 8)
Saikin Yatotta Maid ga Ayashii (Episode 4)
Utawarerumono: Futari no Hakuoro (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 21, 2022)

New Atashin'chi - 17
Digimon Ghost Game - 39


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 21, 2022)

Watched:

*Hataraku Maou-sama S2* 3-6.
*Summertime Render* 19
*Lycoris Recoil* 8
*Engage Kiss* 8
*Isekai Yakkyoku* 7


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 21, 2022)

*Chargeman Ken *- Episodes 42-45


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 22, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 31


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2022)

*Today:*


Isekai Yakkyoku (Episode 7)
Kakegurui×× (Episode 9-10)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life: Dai-2 no Shokugyou wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita (Episode 8)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 22, 2022)

New Atashin'chi - 18
Boruto - 263
Yurei Deco - 8


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 22, 2022)

Ao Ashi Episode 19
Bucchigire! Episode 7
Musashino Episode 8
Engage Kiss Episode 8
Lycoris Recoil Episode 8
Love All Play Episode 20
Extreme Hearts Episode 7
Kuro no Shoukanshi Episode 7
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 39
Shoot! Goal to the Future Episode 8
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 91


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 22, 2022)

*Chargeman Ken *- Episodes 46-49


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 23, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 32


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2022)

*Today:*


Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e 2nd Season (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 23, 2022)

Isekai Yakkyou Episode 7
RWBY - Hyousetsu Teikoku Episode 8
Renmei Kuugun Koukuu Mahou Ongakutai Luminous Witches Episode 7


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 24, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2022)

*Today:*

Kinsou no Vermeil: Gakeppuchi Majutsushi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu (Episode 8)
Overlord S4 (Episode 8)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 24, 2022)

New Atashin'chi - 19


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 24, 2022)

*Chargeman Ken *- Episodes 50-57


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Aug 24, 2022)

Summertime Render ep 18-19
86 ep 2


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 25, 2022)

Youjitsu S2 Episode 8
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo (Episode 8)
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta (Episode 8)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 25, 2022)

New Atashin'chi - 20
Uncle from Another World - 6


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 25, 2022)

*Chargeman Ken *- Episodes 58-61


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 25, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 34


----------



## Eros (Aug 26, 2022)

I've been binging Kengan Ashura for the past couple days.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 26, 2022)

Overlord S4 Episode 8
Kinsou no Vermeil Episode 8
Tokyo Mew Mew New Episode 8
Summer Time Render Episode 19
Love Live! Superstar!! S2 Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2022)

*Today:*


Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka IV: Shin Shou - Meikyuu-hen (Episode 6)
Hataraku Maou-sama!! (Episode 7)
Yofukashi no Uta (Episode 8)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 26, 2022)

New Atashin'chi - 21
Ninjala - 33


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 26, 2022)

*Chargeman Ken *- Episodes 62-65 *(end)*

It may have been garbage, but at least it was entertaining garbage.


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 26, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 35


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 27, 2022)

Made in Abyss S2 Episode 8
Warau Arsnotoria Sun! Episode 8
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo Episode 8
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2022)

*Today:*


Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer (Episode 8)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Episode 8)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 27, 2022)

New Atashin'chi - 22
Shine On! Bakumatsu Bad Boys! - 8
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 92


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 27, 2022)

DanMachi S4 Episode 6
Yofukashi no Uta Episode 8
Hataraku Maou-sama S2 Episode 7


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 28, 2022)

New Atashin'chi - 23
Digimon Ghost Game - 40


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 28, 2022)

Watched:

*Hunter x Hunter (2011)* 1
*Engage Kiss *9
*Lycoris Recoil* 9
*Yofukashi no Uta* 7-8
*Isekai Yakkyoku* 8


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 29, 2022)

Prima Doll Episode 8
KanoKari S2 Episode 9
Kami Kuzu Idol Episode 9
Shadows House S2 Episode 8
Hoshi no Samidare Episode 8
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru Episode 8


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 29, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 36


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Yakkyoku (Episode 8)
Kakegurui×× (Episode 11-12) *[/Complete]*
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life: Dai-2 no Shokugyou wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 29, 2022)

Boruto - 264
Yurei Deco - 9
Summertime Rendering - 20


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 29, 2022)

*Kino’s Journey *- Episode 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 30, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 37


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 30, 2022)

Ao Ashi Episode 20
Bucchigire! Episode 8
Musashino Episode 9
Engage Kiss Episode 9
Lycoris Recoil Episode 9
Extreme Hearts Episode 8
Kuro no Shoukanshi Episode 8
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 40
Shoot! Goal to the Future Episode 9
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 92


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2022)

*Today:*

Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e 2nd Season (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 30, 2022)

New Atashin'chi - 24-26 (Life's goes on)
♪Red Rose of passion, and jealousy♪


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 30, 2022)

Fuuto Tantei Episode 1
Isekai Yakkyou Episode 8
Teppen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Episode 1
RWBY - Hyousetsu Teikoku Episode 9
Renmei Kuugun Koukuu Mahou Ongakutai Luminous Witches Episode 8


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 30, 2022)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion *- Episodes 11 and 12 *(re-watch)*


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2022)

RWBY: Hyousetsu Teikoku - episodes 8 & 9
Isekai Meiykuu de Harem wo - episode 8
Hataraku Maou Sama!! 2 - episode 7


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 31, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 38


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2022)

*Today:*

Kinsou no Vermeil: Gakeppuchi Majutsushi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu (Episode 9)
Overlord S4 (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 31, 2022)

Youjitsu S2 Episode 9
Isekai Ojisan Episode 1
Fuuto Tantei Episode 2
Teppen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Episode 3
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life Episode 9


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 31, 2022)

*Kino’s Journey *- Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo (Episode 9)
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta (Episode 9)


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 1, 2022)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion *- Episodes 13 and 14 *(re-watch)*


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 1, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 39


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 2, 2022)

Shine Post Episode 7
Overlord S4 Episode 9
Isekai Ojisan Episode 2
Fuuto Tantei Episode 3
Teppen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Episode 4
Kinsou no Vermeil Episode 9
Pokemon (2019) Episode 122
Tokyo Mew Mew New Episode 9
Summer Time Render Episode 20
Love Live! Superstar!! S2 Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2022)

*Today:*

Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka IV: Shin Shou - Meikyuu-hen (Episode 7)
Hataraku Maou-sama!! (Episode 8)
Yofukashi no Uta (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 2, 2022)

Ninjala - 34
Stone Ocean - 13


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 2, 2022)

Isekai Ojisan Episode 3
Fuuto Tantei Episode 4
Teppen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Episode 5
Made in Abyss S2 Episode 9
Warau Arsnotoria Sun! Episode 9
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo Episode 9
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta Episode 9


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 2, 2022)

*Kino’s Journey *- Episode 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 2, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 40


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2022)

*Today:*

Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer (Episode 9)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Episode 9)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 3, 2022)

Shine On! Bakumatsu Bad Boys! - 9
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 93


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 3, 2022)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion *- Episodes 15 and 16 *(re-watch)*


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 3, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 41


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2022)

*Today:*

Ao Ashi (Episode 14)
Engage Kiss (Episode 10)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Episode 19)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Episode 9)
Lycoris Recoil (Episode 10)
Saikin Yatotta Maid ga Ayashii (Episode 6)
Utawarerumono: Futari no Hakuoro (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 4, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 41


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 4, 2022)

Isekai Ojisan Episode 4
Fuuto Tantei Episode 5
DanMachi S4 Episode 7
Teppen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Episode 6
Yofukashi no Uta Episode 9
Hataraku Maou-sama S2 Episode 8


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2022)

JJBA Part 6/Stoe Ocean - episode 3
Hataraku Maou Sama 2 - episode 8
Isekai Meiykuu de Harem wo - episode 9
RWBY: Hyousetsu Teikoku - episode 10


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 4, 2022)

*Kino’s Journey *- Episode 4


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 4, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 42


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2022)

*Today:*


Isekai Yakkyoku (Episode 9)
Made in Abyss: Retsujitsu no Ougonkyou (Episode 1-2)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life: Dai-2 no Shokugyou wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 5, 2022)

Boruto - 265
Yurei Deco - 10
Uncle from Another World - 7


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 5, 2022)

Started watching Hunter x Hunter

Watched:

*Lycoris Recoil* 10
*Engage Kiss* 10
*Isekai Yakkyoku* 9


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 5, 2022)

Prima Doll Episode 9
Isekai Ojisan Episode 5
KanoKari S2 Episode 10
Teppen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Episode 7
Shadows House S2 Episode 9
Hoshi no Samidare Episode 9
Kami Kuzu Idol Episode 10 (Complete)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru Episode 9


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 5, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 43

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2022)

*Today:*

Made in Abyss: Retsujitsu no Ougonkyou (Episode 3-6)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life: Dai-2 no Shokugyou wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita (Episode 11)
Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e 2nd Season (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 6, 2022)

Ao Ashi Episode 21
Bucchigire! Episode 9
Musashino Episode 10
Isekai Ojisan Episode 6
Engage Kiss Episode 10
Love All Play Episode 21
Lycoris Recoil Episode 10
Extreme Hearts Episode 9
Teppen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Episode 8
Kuro no Shoukanshi Episode 9
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 41
Shoot! Goal to the Future Episode 10
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 93


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 6, 2022)

*Kino’s Journey *- Episode 5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 7, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 44

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2022)

*Today:*

Kinsou no Vermeil: Gakeppuchi Majutsushi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu (Episode 10)
Made in Abyss: Retsujitsu no Ougonkyou (Episode 7-8)
Overlord S4 (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 7, 2022)

Isekai Ojisan Episode 7
Teppen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Episode 9
Isekai Yakkyou Episode 9
RWBY - Hyousetsu Teikoku Episode 10
Renmei Kuugun Koukuu Mahou Ongakutai Luminous Witches Episode 9


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 7, 2022)

*Kino’s Journey *- Episodes 6 and 7


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 8, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 45


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo (Episode 10)
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 8, 2022)

Summertime Rendering - 21


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 8, 2022)

Youjitsu S2 Episode 10
Teppen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Episode 10
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life Episode 10


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 8, 2022)

Finished *Hunter x Hunter (2011)*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 8, 2022)

*Kino’s Journey *- Episodes 8 and 9


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 9, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 46


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2022)

*Today:*

Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka IV: Shin Shou - Meikyuu-hen (Episode 8)
Hataraku Maou-sama!! (Episode 9)
Yofukashi no Uta (Episode 10)


----------



## Fang (Sep 9, 2022)

JJBA Part 6/Stone Ocean - episodes 4 & 5
Hataraku Maou Sama 2 - episode 2
Isekai Meiykuu de Harem wo - episode 10


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 9, 2022)

*Kino’s Journey *- Episodes 10 and 11


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 10, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 47


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 10, 2022)

Shine Post Episode 8
Overlord S4 Episode 10
Kinsou no Vermeil Episode 10
Pokemon (2019) Episode 123
Tokyo Mew Mew New Episode 10
Summer Time Render Episode 21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2022)

*Today:*

Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer (Episode 10)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Episode 10)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 10, 2022)

Shine On! Bakumatsu Bad Boys! - 10
Stone Ocean - 14
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 94


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 10, 2022)

Made in Abyss S2 Episode 10
Warau Arsnotoria Sun! Episode 10
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo Episode 10
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta Episode 10


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 10, 2022)

*Kino’s Journey *- Episodes 12 and 13 *(end)*


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 11, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 48


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2022)

*Today:*

Engage Kiss (Episode 11)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Episode 20)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Episode 10)
Lycoris Recoil (Episode 11)
Saikin Yatotta Maid ga Ayashii (Episode 7)
Utawarerumono: Futari no Hakuoro (Episode 12)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 11, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 42


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 11, 2022)

Watched:

*Engage Kiss * 11
*Lycoris Recoil* 11
*Isekai Yakkyoku* 10


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 12, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 49


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Yakkyoku (Episode 10)
Made in Abyss: Retsujitsu no Ougonkyou (Episode 9-10)
Mobile Suit Gundam: The Witch from Mercury - Prologue


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 12, 2022)

Boruto - 266
Yurei Deco - 11


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2022)

DanMachi S4 Episode 8
Yofukashi no Uta Episode 10
Hataraku Maou-sama S2 Episode 9


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 12, 2022)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion *- Episodes 17 and 18 *(re-watch)*


----------



## Hunty (Sep 13, 2022)

Shadow House Episode 6.


----------



## Galan (Sep 13, 2022)

Bleach 206-210 rewatch.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2022)

*Today:*


Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e 2nd Season (Episode 11)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 13, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 50


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 13, 2022)

Prima Doll Episode 10
KanoKari S2 Episode 11
Shadows House S2 Episode 10
Hoshi no Samidare Episode 10
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2022)

*Today:*


Kinsou no Vermeil: Gakeppuchi Majutsushi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu (Episode 11)
Overlord S4 (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 14, 2022)

Ao Ashi Episode 22
Bucchigire! Episode 10
Musashino Episode 11
Engage Kiss Episode 11
Love All Play Episode 22
Lycoris Recoil Episode 11
Extreme Hearts Episode 10
Teppen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Episode 2
Kuro no Shoukanshi Episode 10
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 42
Shoot! Goal to the Future Episode 11
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 94


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2022)

*Today:*


Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo (Episode 11)
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 15, 2022)

Mecha-Ude: Mechanical Arms (Pilot Episode)
Note: This pilot gets full-fledged Anime series & Manga

The Tatami Time Machine Blues - 1
Summertime Rendering - 22


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 15, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 51


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 15, 2022)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion *- Episodes 19 and 20 *(re-watch)*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 16, 2022)

Isekai Yakkyou Episode 10
RWBY - Hyousetsu Teikoku Episode 11
Saikin Yatotta Maid ga Ayashii Episode 7
Renmei Kuugun Koukuu Mahou Ongakutai Luminous Witches Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2022)

*Today:*


Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka IV: Shin Shou - Meikyuu-hen (Episode 9)
Hataraku Maou-sama!! (Episode 10)
Yofukashi no Uta (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 16, 2022)

Ninjala - 36
Stone Ocean - 15


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 16, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 52


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 16, 2022)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion *- Episodes 21-24 *(re-watch)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2022)

*Today:*


Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer (Episode 11)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Episode 11)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 17, 2022)

Shine On! Bakumatsu Bad Boys! - 11
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 95


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 17, 2022)

Youjitsu S2 Episode 11
Fuuto Tantei Episode 7
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life Episode 11


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 17, 2022)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion *- Episodes 25 and 26 *(re-watch end)*


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 17, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 53


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2022)

*Today:*


Engage Kiss (Episode 12)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Episode 21)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Episode 11)
Lycoris Recoil (Episode 12)
Saikin Yatotta Maid ga Ayashii (Episode 8)
Utawarerumono: Futari no Hakuoro (Episode 13)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 18, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 43
Summertime Rendering - 23


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 18, 2022)

Shine Post Episode 9
Overlord S4 Episode 11
Pokemon (2019) Episode 124
Kinsou no Vermeil Episode 11
Tokyo Mew Mew New Episode 11
Summer Time Render Episode 22
Love Live! Superstar!! S2 Episode 8


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 18, 2022)

Watched:

*Engage Kiss* 12
*Lycoris Recoil* 12
*Isekai Yakkyoku* 11
*Kumichou Musume to Sewagakari* 11
*Yofukashi no Uta* 11


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 18, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 54


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2022)

*Today:*

Ao Ashi (Episode 15-18)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Episode 11)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life: Dai-2 no Shokugyou wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 19, 2022)

Boruto - 267
Yurei Deco - 12 (end)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 19, 2022)

Made in Abyss S2 Episode 11
Warau Arsnotoria Sun! Episode 11
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo Episode 11
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta Episode 11


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 19, 2022)

Lupin III Pilot Film (1969)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 19, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 55


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2022)

*Today:*


Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e 2nd Season (Episode 12)
Zuihou de Zhaohuan Shi (Episode 1)


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2022)

Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo - episode 11
RWBY: Hyousetsu Teikoku - episodes 10, 11, & 12
Hataraku Maou Sama 2 - episodes 10 & 11
JJBA Part 6/Stone Ocean - episodes 6, 7 & 8


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 20, 2022)

DanMachi S4 Episode 9
Yofukashi no Uta Episode 11
Hataraku Maou-sama S2 Episode 10


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 20, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 56


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2022)

*Today:*

Kinsou no Vermeil: Gakeppuchi Majutsushi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Overlord S4 (Episode 12)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 21, 2022)

Prima Doll Episode 11
Shadows House S2 Episode 11
Hoshi no Samidare Episode 11
KanoKari S2 Episode 12 (Complete)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru Episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2022)

*Today:*


Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 22, 2022)

The Tatami Time Machine Blues - 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 22, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 57


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Sep 22, 2022)

Komi can't Communicate S2 ep1

JJK 0


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 22, 2022)

Finished *Yakuza Babysitting Guide*


----------



## Yamato (Sep 23, 2022)

Just finished Fate/Zero.
It was depressing


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2022)

*Today:*

Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka IV: Shin Shou - Meikyuu-hen (Episode 10)
Hataraku Maou-sama!! (Episode 11)
Yofukashi no Uta (Episode 12)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 23, 2022)

Ao Ashi Episode 23
Bucchigire! Episode 11
Engage Kiss Episode 12
Love All Play Episode 23
Lycoris Recoil Episode 12
Extreme Hearts Episode 11
Teppen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Episode 11
Kuro no Shoukanshi Episode 11
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 43
Musashino Episode 12 (Complete)
Shoot! Goal to the Future Episode 12
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 95


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 23, 2022)

Ninjala - 37
Stone Ocean - 16


----------



## Fang (Sep 23, 2022)

Fang said:


> Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo - episode 11
> RWBY: Hyousetsu Teikoku - episodes 10, 11, & 12
> Hataraku Maou Sama 2 - episodes 10 & 11
> JJBA Part 6/Stone Ocean - episodes 6, 7 & 8


Isekai Meiykuu de Harem wo - completed
RWBY: Hyousetsu Teikoku - completed


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 23, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 58


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2022)

*Today:*

Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer (Episode 12)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Zuihou de Zhaohuan Shi (Episode 2-4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 24, 2022)

Isekai Yakkyou Episode 11
Saikin Yatotta Maid ga Ayashii Episode 8
RWBY - Hyousetsu Teikoku Episode 12 (Complete)
Renmei Kuugun Koukuu Mahou Ongakutai Luminous Witches Episode 11


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 24, 2022)

Shine On! Bakumatsu Bad Boys! - 12 (end)
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 96


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 24, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 59


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2022)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita (Episode 1)
Engage Kiss (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Episode 22)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Lycoris Recoil (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Saikin Yatotta Maid ga Ayashii (Episode 9)
Utawarerumono: Futari no Hakuoro (Episode 14)


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 25, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 44
Summertime Rendering - 24


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 25, 2022)

Fuuto Tantei Episode 8
Youjitsu S2 Episode 12 (Complete)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 25, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 60


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2022)

*Today:*

Ao Ashi (Episode 19-20)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 26, 2022)

Boruto - 268
Drifting Home


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 26, 2022)

Overlord S4 Episode 12
Pokemon (2019) Episode 125
Summer Time Render Episode 23
Love Live! Superstar!! S2 Episode 9
Kinsou no Vermeil Episode 12 (Complete)
Tokyo Mew Mew New Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 26, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 61


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2022)

*Today:*

Josee to Tora to Sakana-tachi *[/Complete]*
Youkoso Jitsuryoku Shijou Shugi no Kyoushitsu e 2nd Season (Episode 13) *[/Complete] *


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 27, 2022)

Warau Arsnotoria Sun! Episode 12 (Complete)
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem wo Episode 12 (Complete)
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 28, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 62


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2022)

*Today:*

Overlord IV (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Yowai 5000-nen no Soushoku Dragon, Iwarenaki Jaryuu Nintei (Episode 1-6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 28, 2022)

DanMachi S4 Episode 10
Yofukashi no Uta Episode 12
Hataraku Maou-sama S2 Episode 11


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Sep 28, 2022)

Cyberpunk Edgerunner wo 7-8

The Devil is a Part Timer season 2 ep 8


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 29, 2022)

The Tatami Time Machine Blues - 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 29, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 63


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2022)

*Today:*


Yowai 5000-nen no Soushoku Dragon, Iwarenaki Jaryuu Nintei (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 29, 2022)

Hoshi no Samidare Episode 12
Prima Doll Episode 12 (Complete)
Shadows House S2 Episode 12 (Complete)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2022)

*Today:*

Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka IV: Shin Shou - Meikyuu-hen (Episode 11) *[/Complete]*
Hataraku Maou-sama!! (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Yofukashi no Uta (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 30, 2022)

Ninjala - 38
Summertime Rendering - 25 (The End)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 30, 2022)

Ao Ashi Episode 24 (Complete)
Digimon Ghost Game Episode 44
Bucchigire! Episode 12 (Complete)
Engage Kiss Episode 13 (Complete)
Love All Play Episode 24 (Complete)
Lycoris Recoil Episode 13 (Complete)
Extreme Hearts Episode 12 (Complete)
Teppen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Episode 12 (Complete)
Kuro no Shoukanshi Episode 12 (Complete)
Shoot! Goal to the Future Episode 13 (Complete)
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 96


----------



## Fang (Sep 30, 2022)

Fang said:


> Isekai Meiykuu de Harem wo - completed
> RWBY: Hyousetsu Teikoku - completed


Hataraku Maou Sama 2 - completed
JJBA Part 6/Stone Ocean - completed


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 30, 2022)

Bleach Episode 1
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 64


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 1, 2022)

Isekai Yakkyou Episode 12 (Complete)
Saikin Yatotta Maid ga Ayashii Episode 9
Renmei Kuugun Koukuu Mahou Ongakutai Luminous Witches Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2022)

*Today:*

Yowai 5000-nen no Soushoku Dragon, Iwarenaki Jaryuu Nintei  (Episode 8)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 1, 2022)

Stone Ocean - 17
Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 97


----------



## Legend (Oct 1, 2022)

Uzaki-Chan Wants to Hang out: Season 2 Episode 1
Spy X Family: Episode 13
My Hero Academia: Season 6 Episode 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 1, 2022)

Bleach Episodes 2-3
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 65


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2022)

*Today:*


Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita (Episode 2)
Boku no Hero Academia 6th Season (Episode 1)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Episode 23-24) *[/Complete]*
Saikin Yatotta Maid ga Ayashii (Episode 10)
Spy x Family Part 2 (Episode 1)
Utawarerumono: Futari no Hakuoro (Episode 15)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Double (Episode 1)
Yuusha Party wo Tsuihou sareta Beast Tamer, Saikyoushu no Nekomimi Shoujo to Deau (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 2, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 45
Raven of the Inner Palace - 1
Spy × Family - 13


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 2, 2022)

Finished *Yofukashi no Uta*

Watched:

*Gundam Witch from Mercury* 1
*Spy x Family* 1
*Pop Team Epic S2* 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 2, 2022)

Fuuto Tantei Episode 9
Kakkou no Iinazuke Episode 13


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 2, 2022)

Bleach Episode 4
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 66


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Oct 2, 2022)

Cyberpunk Edgerunner ep 9,10

Spy x Family P2 ep 1

Summertime Render ep 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2022)

*Today:*

Made in Abyss: Retsujitsu no Ougonkyou (Episode 11-12) *[/Complete]*
Mobile Suit Gundam: The Witch from Mercury  (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 3, 2022)

Boruto - 269
Mobile Suit Gundam꞉ The Witch from Mercury - 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 3, 2022)

Pokemon (2019) Episode 126
Kakkou no Iinazuke Episode 14
Summer Time Render Episode 24
Overlord S4 Episode 13 (Complete)
Love Live! Superstar!! S2 Episode 10


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 3, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 67


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2022)

*Today:*


Golden Kamuy 4th Season (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2022)

Kakkou no Iinazuke Episode 15
Made in Abyss S2 Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 4, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 68


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2022)

*Today:*


Shinobi no Ittoki (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 5, 2022)

Shinobi no Ittoki - 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 5, 2022)

Kakkou no Iinazuke Episode 16
DanMachi S4 Episode 11 (Complete)
Yofukashi no Uta Episode 13 (Complete)
Hataraku Maou-sama S2 Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## egressmadara (Oct 5, 2022)

mob psycho 3

damn this season is stacked!


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 5, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 69


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2022)

*Today:*


Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute! (Episode 1)
Mob Psycho 100 III (Episode 1)
Tensei shitara Ken Deshita (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 6, 2022)

Mob Psycho 100 Ⅲ - 1
The Tatami Time Machine Blues - 4


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2022)

Spy x Family season 2 - episode 1
Muv-Luv Alternative season 2 - episode 1
Pop Team Epic season 2 - episode 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 6, 2022)

Kakkou no Iinazuke Episodes 17-18


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 6, 2022)

Watched * Super Crooks* 8 and *Akiba Maid War* 1.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 6, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 70


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2022)

*Today:*

Akiba Maid Sensou (Episode 1)
Shinmai Renkinjutsushi no Tenpo Keiei (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 7, 2022)

Ninjala - 39
Stone Ocean - 18


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 7, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game Episode 45
Kakkou no Iinazuke Episodes 19-20
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 97


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 8, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 71


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2022)

*Today:*


Hoshi no Samidare (Episode 13)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 8, 2022)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 98


----------



## Fang (Oct 8, 2022)

Goblin Slayer - Goblin's Crown
Spy x Family season 2 - episode 1
Mob Psycho III - episode 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 9, 2022)

Fuuto Tantei Episode 10
Kakkou no Iinazuke Episodes 21-22
Saikin Yatotta Maid ga Ayashii Episode 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2022)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita (Episode 3)
Bocchi the Rock! (Episode 1)
Boku no Hero Academia 6th Season (Episode 2)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 3rd Season (Episode 1)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Nazeka Tsuyoku Natta. (Episode 1-2)
Saikin Yatotta Maid ga Ayashii (Episode 11) *[/Complete]*
Spy x Family Part 2 (Episode 2)
Utawarerumono: Futari no Hakuoro (Episode 16)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Double (Episode 2)
Yuusha Party wo Tsuihou sareta Beast Tamer, Saikyoushu no Nekomimi Shoujo to Deau (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 9, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 46
Raven of the Inner Palace - 2
Spy × Family - 14


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 9, 2022)

*Pokemon: The 1st Movie - Mewtwo Strikes Back (film)*

Part 1 of 3 through my trip with memory lane.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2022)

*Today:*

Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Episode 1)
Mobile Suit Gundam: The Witch from Mercury (Episode 2)
Xian Wang de Richang Shenghuo (Episode 1-6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 10, 2022)

Fuuto Tantei Episode 11
Kakkou no Iinazuke Episodes 23-24 (Complete)
Saikin Yatotta Maid ga Ayashii Episode 11 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 10, 2022)

Boruto - 270
The Witch From Mercury - 2


----------



## Gledania (Oct 10, 2022)

The boys season 2 finished


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2022)

Pokemon (2019) Episode 127
Love Live! Superstar!! S2 Episode 11
Summer Time Render Episode 25 (Complete)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2022)

*Today:*

Bleach: Sennen Kessen-hen (Episode 1)
Golden Kamuy 4th Season (Episode 2)
Shinmai Renkinjutsushi no Tenpo Keiei (Episode 2)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yamato (Oct 12, 2022)

Bleach Thousand Year Blood War ep 1

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2022)

*Today:*

Chainsaw Man (Episode 1)
Shinobi no Ittoki (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 12, 2022)

Shine Post Episode 11


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 12, 2022)

CGI Man -....I mean Chainsaw Man - 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 13, 2022)

Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita Episode 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2022)

*Today:*

Love Flops (Episode 1)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute! (Episode 2)
Mob Psycho 100 III (Episode 2)
Tensei shitara Ken Deshita (Episode 2)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 13, 2022)

Mob Psycho 100 III - 2

The Tatami Time Machine Blues - 5 (The End)
Note: No need to watch EP.6, because is original story not in the novel


----------



## Fang (Oct 13, 2022)

Mob Psycho III - episode 2
Spy x Family season 2 - episode 2
Gundam: Witch from Mercury - episode 2
Pop Team Epic season 2 - episode 2
Muv-Luv Alternative season 2 - episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2022)

*Today:*

Akiba Maid Sensou (Episode 2)
Urusei Yatsura (2022) (Episode 1)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 14, 2022)

Ninjala - 40
Stone Ocean - 19


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 14, 2022)

Hoshi no Samidare Episode 13
Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita Episode 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 14, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 72


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2022)

*Today:*

Futoku no Guild (Episode 1-2)
Hoshi no Samidare (Episode 14)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 15, 2022)

Hoshi no Samidare Episode 14
Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita Episode 3


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 15, 2022)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 99


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 15, 2022)

*Pokemon the Movie 2000 - The Power of One (film)*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 16, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 73


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2022)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita (Episode 4)
Bocchi the Rock! (Episode 2)
Boku no Hero Academia 6th Season (Episode 3)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 3rd Season (Episode 2)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Nazeka Tsuyoku Natta. (Episode 3)
Spy x Family Part 2 (Episode 3)
Utawarerumono: Futari no Hakuoro (Episode 17)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Double (Episode 3)
Yuusha Party wo Tsuihou sareta Beast Tamer, Saikyoushu no Nekomimi Shoujo to Deau (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 16, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 47
Raven of the Inner Palace - 3
Spy × Family - 15


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 16, 2022)

Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan: Super Extra Episode 1


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 16, 2022)

*Pokemon 3: The Movie - Spell of the Unown (film)*

Memory lane trip completed. Now I only have one more anime to go before I achieved 300 anime watched.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 17, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 74


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2022)

*Today:*

Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Episode 2)
Mushikaburi-hime (Episode 1)
Mobile Suit Gundam: The Witch from Mercury (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 17, 2022)

Boruto - 271
The Witch From Mercury - 3


----------



## Aduro (Oct 17, 2022)

Saw the first episode of the Urusei Yatsura reboot. It was kind of a nice nostalgia trip. I feel like its less mean-spirited than most of the harem anime that it inspired. 
The animation  was very smooth, and contrasted neatly with the picturesque backgrounds. But I doubt I'll watch the whole thing, its been copied by too many of the anime I watched as a teenager to feel original.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 18, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 75


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 18, 2022)

Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan: Super Extra Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2022)

*Today:*

Bleach: Sennen Kessen-hen (Episode 2)
Golden Kamuy 4th Season (Episode 3)
Shinmai Renkinjutsushi no Tenpo Keiei (Episode 3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 18, 2022)

Idolish 7: Third Beat! P2 Episode 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 19, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 76


----------



## Yamato (Oct 19, 2022)

One Piece 1035
Bleach Blood War 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2022)

*Today:*

Chainsaw Man (Episode 2)
Shinobi no Ittoki (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 19, 2022)

Chainsaw Man - 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 20, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 77


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2022)

*Today:*

Love Flops (Episode 2)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute! (Episode 3)
Mob Psycho 100 III (Episode 3)
Tensei shitara Ken Deshita (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 20, 2022)

Mob Psycho 100 III - 3


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 20, 2022)

Idolish 7: Third Beat! P2 Episode 2


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2022)

Spy x Family season 2 - episode 3
Pop Team Epic season 2 - episode 3
Muv-Luv Alternative season 2 - episode 3
Gundam: Witch from Mercury - episode 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 21, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 78


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 21, 2022)

Idolish 7: Third Beat! P2 Episode 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2022)

*Today:*

Akiba Maid Sensou (Episode 3)
Mushikaburi-hime (Episode 2-3)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 21, 2022)

Ninjala - 41
Stone Ocean - 20


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 22, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 79


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2022)

*Today:*

Futoku no Guild (Episode 3)
Hoshi no Samidare (Episode 15)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 22, 2022)

Dragon Quest꞉ Adventure of Dai (2020) - 100 (The End)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 22, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia S6 Episode 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 23, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 80


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2022)

Today:

Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita (Episode 5)
Bocchi the Rock! (Episode 3)
Boku no Hero Academia 6th Season (Episode 4)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 3rd Season (Episode 3)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Nazeka Tsuyoku Natta. (Episode 4)
Spy x Family Part 2 (Episode 4)
Utawarerumono: Futari no Hakuoro (Episode 18)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Double (Episode 4)
Yuusha Party wo Tsuihou sareta Beast Tamer, Saikyoushu no Nekomimi Shoujo to Deau (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 23, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 48
Raven of the Inner Palace - 4
Spy × Family - 16


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 23, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game Episode 46


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 23, 2022)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part 1 *- Episode 1 *(re-watch)*


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 24, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 81


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2022)

*Today:*

Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Episode 3)
Mobile Suit Gundam: The Witch from Mercury (Episode 4)
Xian Wang de Richang Shenghuo (Episode 7-10)
Urusei Yatsura (2022) (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 24, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game Episode 47


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 24, 2022)

Boruto - 272
The Witch From Mercury - 4


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 25, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 82


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2022)

*Today:*

Bleach: Sennen Kessen-hen (Episode 3)
Golden Kamuy 4th Season (Episode 4)
Shinmai Renkinjutsushi no Tenpo Keiei (Episode 4)


----------



## Fang (Oct 25, 2022)

Chainsaw Man - episodes 1 & 2
Gundam: Witch from Mercury - episode 4
Mob Psycho III - episode 3
Pop Team Epic season 2 - episode 4
Spy x Family season 2 - episode 4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 25, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game Episode 48


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 25, 2022)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part 1 *- Episode 2 *(re-watch)*


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 26, 2022)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 83


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2022)

*Today:*

Chainsaw Man (Episode 3)
Shinobi no Ittoki (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 26, 2022)

Chainsaw Man - 3


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 26, 2022)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken (2020) Episode 98-100 (Complete)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 27, 2022)

Bleach Episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2022)

*Today:*

Love Flops (Episode 3)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute! (Episode 4)
Mob Psycho 100 III (Episode 4)
Tensei shitara Ken Deshita (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 27, 2022)

Mob Psycho 100 III - 4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 27, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia S6 Episode 2


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 27, 2022)

Watched *Akiba Maid War* 4.


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 27, 2022)

*School Days *- Episodes 1 and 2 *(re-watch)*

The slow-moving train-wreck starts once more.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2022)

*Today:*


Akiba Maid Sensou (Episode 4)
Mushikaburi-hime (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 28, 2022)

Ninjala - 42
Stone Ocean - 21


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 28, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia S6 Episode 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 28, 2022)

Bleach Episode 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2022)

*Today:*


Arknights: Reimei Zensou (Episode 1)
Futoku no Guild (Episode 4)
Hoshi no Samidare (Episode 16)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 29, 2022)

Romantic Killer - 1
Cyberpunk Edgerunners - 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 29, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia S6 Episode 4


----------



## Eros (Oct 29, 2022)

TONIKAWA: Over the Moon For You 1-13


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 29, 2022)

Bleach Episode 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2022)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita (Episode 6)
Bocchi the Rock! (Episode 4)
Boku no Hero Academia 6th Season (Episode 5)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 3rd Season (Episode 4)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Nazeka Tsuyoku Natta. (Episode 5)
Spy x Family Part 2 (Episode 5)
Utawarerumono: Futari no Hakuoro (Episode 19)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Double (Episode 5)
Yuusha Party wo Tsuihou sareta Beast Tamer, Saikyoushu no Nekomimi Shoujo to Deau (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 30, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 49
Raven of the Inner Palace - 5
Spy × Family - 17


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 30, 2022)

Urusei Yatsura (2022) Episode 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 30, 2022)

Chainsaw Man - episode 3
Gundam: The Witch from Mercury - episode 5
Mob Psycho III - episode 4
Pop Team Epic season 2 - episode 5
Spy x Family season 2 - episode 5
Muv-Luv Alternative season 2 - episodes 3 & 4


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 30, 2022)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episodes 57-58


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2022)

*Today:*

Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Episode 4)
Mobile Suit Gundam: The Witch from Mercury (Episode 5)
Urusei Yatsura (2022) (Episode 3)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 31, 2022)

Boruto - 273
The Witch From Mercury - 5


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 31, 2022)

Urusei Yatsura (2022) Episode 2


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 31, 2022)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part 1 *- Episodes 3 and 4 *(re-watch)*


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 31, 2022)

Bleach Episode 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2022)

*Today:*

Bleach: Sennen Kessen-hen (Episode 4)
Golden Kamuy 4th Season (Episode 5)
Shinmai Renkinjutsushi no Tenpo Keiei (Episode 5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 1, 2022)

Urusei Yatsura (2022) Episode 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 2, 2022)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 59


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2022)

*Today:*

Chainsaw Man (Episode 4)
Shinobi no Ittoki (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 2, 2022)

Chainsaw Man - 4


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 3, 2022)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 60


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2022)

*Today:*


Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute! (Episode 5)
Mob Psycho 100 III (Episode 5)
Tensei shitara Ken Deshita (Episode 5)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 3, 2022)

Suzume's Door-Locking (12 minute preview)
Mob Psycho 100 III - 5


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 3, 2022)

Idolish 7: Third Beat! P2 Episode 4


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 3, 2022)

Watched *The Eminence in Shadow* 5 and *Akiba Maid War* 5


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 4, 2022)

Spy x Family Part 2 Episode 1


----------



## Yamato (Nov 4, 2022)

One Piece Red


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2022)

*Today:*

Love Flops (Episode 4)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 4, 2022)

Ninjala - 43
Stone Ocean - 22


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 4, 2022)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 61


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 5, 2022)

Koukyuu no Karasu episode 5
Chainsaw Man episode 4
​​


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 5, 2022)

Spy x Family Part 2 Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2022)

*Today:*

Arknights: Reimei Zensou (Episode 2)
Futoku no Guild (Episode 5)
Hoshi no Samidare (Episode 17)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 5, 2022)

Romantic Killer - 2
Cyberpunk Edgerunners - 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 5, 2022)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episodes 62-63


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 6, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 50
Raven of the Inner Palace - 6
Spy × Family - 18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2022)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita (Episode 7)
Bocchi the Rock! (Episode 5)
Boku no Hero Academia 6th Season (Episode 6)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 3rd Season (Episode 5)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Nazeka Tsuyoku Natta. (Episode 6)
Spy x Family Part 2 (Episode 6)
Utawarerumono: Futari no Hakuoro (Episode 20)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Double (Episode 6)
Yuusha Party wo Tsuihou sareta Beast Tamer, Saikyoushu no Nekomimi Shoujo to Deau (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 6, 2022)

Spy x Family Part 2 Episode 3


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 6, 2022)

Watched:

*Spy x Family* 18
*Pop Team Epic S2* 5
*Gundam Witch from Mercury* 5


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 6, 2022)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 64


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2022)

*Today:*

Akiba Maid Sensou (Episode 5)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Episode 5)
Mobile Suit Gundam: The Witch from Mercury (Episode 6)
Mushikaburi-hime (Episode 5)
Urusei Yatsura (2022) (Episode 4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 7, 2022)

Spy x Family Part 2 Episode 4


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 7, 2022)

Boruto - 274
The Witch From Mercury - 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2022)

*Today:*

Bleach: Sennen Kessen-hen (Episode 5)
Golden Kamuy 4th Season (Episode 6)
Shinmai Renkinjutsushi no Tenpo Keiei (Episode 6)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 8, 2022)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 65


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 8, 2022)

Spy x Family P2 Episode 5
Idolish 7: Third Beat! P2 Episode 5
Boku no Hero Academia S6 Episode 5


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2022)

Chainsaw Man - episodes 4 & 5
Gundam: The Witch from Mercury - episode 6
Mob Psycho III - episode 5
Pop Team Epic 2 - episode 6
Spy x Family season 2 - episode 6
Muv Luv Alternative 2 - episode 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2022)

*Today:*

Chainsaw Man (Episode 5)
Shinobi no Ittoki (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 9, 2022)

Chainsaw Man - 5


----------



## God sl4yer (Nov 9, 2022)

rewatched Amanee-1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 9, 2022)

Spy x Family P2 Episode 6
Urusei Yatsura (2022) Episode 4
Idolish 7: Third Beat! P2 Episode 6
Boku no Hero Academia S6 Episode 6


----------



## God sl4yer (Nov 9, 2022)

chainsaw man ep5
one piece ep1039
spy x fmily P2 ep6


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 9, 2022)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 66


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 10, 2022)

Mob Psycho 100 III - 6


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 10, 2022)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 67


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 10, 2022)

Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita Episode 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2022)

*Today:*

Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute! (Episode 6)
Mob Psycho 100 III (Episode 6)
Tensei shitara Ken Deshita (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 11, 2022)

Ninjala - 44
Stone Ocean - 24


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 11, 2022)

Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita Episode 5


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 11, 2022)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 68

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2022)

*Today:*


Arknights: Reimei Zensou (Episode 3)
Futoku no Guild (Episode 6)
Hoshi no Samidare (Episode 18)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 12, 2022)

Romantic Killer - 3
Cyberpunk Edgerunners - 3


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 12, 2022)

Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita Episode 6


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 12, 2022)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 69


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 13, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 51
Raven of the Inner Palace - 7
Spy × Family - 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2022)

*Today:*


Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita (Episode 8)
Bocchi the Rock! (Episode 6)
Boku no Hero Academia 6th Season (Episode 7)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 3rd Season (Episode 6)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Nazeka Tsuyoku Natta. (Episode 7)
Spy x Family Part 2 (Episode 7)
Utawarerumono: Futari no Hakuoro (Episode 21)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Double (Episode 7)
Yuusha Party wo Tsuihou sareta Beast Tamer, Saikyoushu no Nekomimi Shoujo to Deau (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 13, 2022)

Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita Episode 7


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 13, 2022)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episodes 70-71


----------



## Sieves (Nov 13, 2022)

Blue Lock e1,2,3


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 13, 2022)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part 1 *- Episodes 5 and 6 *(re-watch)*


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 14, 2022)

Boruto - 275


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2022)

*Today:*


Akiba Maid Sensou (Episode 6)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Episode 6)
Mushikaburi-hime (Episode 6)
Renai Flops (Episode 5)
Urusei Yatsura (2022) (Episode 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 14, 2022)

*School Days *- Episodes 3 and 4 *(re-watch)*


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 14, 2022)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 72


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2022)

*Today:*


Bleach: Sennen Kessen-hen (Episode 6)
Shinmai Renkinjutsushi no Tenpo Keiei (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 15, 2022)

Yesterday:
Akiba Maid Sensou Episodes 1-3
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman Episodes 1-3
Mushikaburi-hime Episodes 1-3
Renai Flops Episodes 1-3
Koukyuu no Karasu Episodes 1-3
Blue Lock Episodes 1-3
Mob Psycho 100 III Episodes 1-3
Bocchi the Rock! Episodes 1-3
Fumetsu no Anata e S2 Episodes 1-3
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S3 Episodes 1-3
Tensei Shitara Ken Deshita Episodes 1-3
Futoku no Guild Episodes 1-3
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! S2 Episodes 1-3

Today:
Mobile Suit Gundam: The Witch from Mercury Prologue+Episodes 1-3
Shinmai Renkinjutsushi no Tenpa Keiei Episodes 1-3
Uchi no Shishou wa Shippo ga Nai Episodes 1-3
4-nin wa sorezore Uso wo Tsuku Episodes 1-3
Yama no Susume S4 Episodes 1-3
Golden Kamuy S4 Episodes 1-3
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute! Episodes 1-3
Megaton-kyuu Musashi S2 Episodes 1-3
Shinobi no Ittoki Episodes 1-3
Arknights Episodes 1-3
Yuusha Party wo Tsuihou sareta Beast Tamer, Saikyoushu no Nekomimi Shoujo to Deau Episodes 1-3
Human Bug Daigaku Episodes 1-3
Do It Yourself!! Episodes 1-3
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Nazeka Tsuyoku Natta Episodes 1-3


----------



## Fang (Nov 15, 2022)

Chainsaw Man - 6
Gundam: The Witch from Mercury -  6
Mob Psycho III - episode 6
Muv-Luv Alternative 2 - episode 6
Pop Team Epic 2 - episode 7
Spy x Family 2 -  episode 7


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 15, 2022)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part 1 *- Episodes 7 and 8 *(re-watch)*


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 15, 2022)

One Piece Episode 966

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 16, 2022)

Chainsaw Man - 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2022)

*Today:*

Chainsaw Man (Episode 6)
Shinobi no Ittoki (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 16, 2022)

Spy x Family P2 Episode 7
Urusei Yatsura (2022) Episode 5
Idolish 7: Third Beat! P2 Episode 7
Boku no Hero Academia S6 Episode 7
Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita Episode 8


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 16, 2022)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part 1 *- Episodes 9 and 10 *(re-watch)*


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 16, 2022)

One Piece Episode 967

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2022)

*Today:*

Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute! (Episode 7)
Mob Psycho 100 III (Episode 7)
Tensei shitara Ken Deshita (Episode 7)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 17, 2022)

Mob Psycho 100 III - 7


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 17, 2022)

Futoku no Guild Episodes 4-6
Renai Flops Episodes 4-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2022)

*Today:*


Akiba Maid Sensou (Episode 7)
Renai Flops (Episode 6)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 18, 2022)

Ninjala - 45
Stone Ocean - 24 (To Be Continued)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 18, 2022)

Blue Lock Episodes 4-6
Koukyuu no Karasu Episodes 4-6


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 18, 2022)

One Piece Episode 968

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2022)

*Today:*

Arknights: Reimei Zensou (Episode 4)
Futoku no Guild (Episode 7)
Hoshi no Samidare (Episode 19)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 19, 2022)

Romantic Killer - 4
Cyberpunk Edgerunners - 4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 19, 2022)

Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Nazeka Tsuyoku Natta Episodes 4-6
Yuusha Party wo Tsuihou sareta Beast Tamer, Saikyoushu no Nekomimi Shoujo to Deau Episodes 4-6


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 19, 2022)

One Piece Episodes 969-970

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 20, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 52
Raven of the Inner Palace - 8
Spy × Family - 20

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2022)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita (Episode 9)
Bocchi the Rock! (Episode 7)
Boku no Hero Academia 6th Season (Episode 8)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Nazeka Tsuyoku Natta. (Episode 8)
Spy x Family Part 2 (Episode 8)
Utawarerumono: Futari no Hakuoro (Episode 22)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Double (Episode 8)
Yuusha Party wo Tsuihou sareta Beast Tamer, Saikyoushu no Nekomimi Shoujo to Deau (Episode 8)


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 20, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game Episode 52


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 20, 2022)

Mushikaburi-hime Episodes 4-6
Mobile Suit Gundam: The Witch from Mercury Episodes 4-6


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 20, 2022)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part 1 *- Episodes 11 and 12 *(re-watch)*


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 20, 2022)

One Piece Episodes 971-972

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 21, 2022)

Boruto - 276
The Witch From Mercury - 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2022)

*Today:*

Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Episode 7)
Mobile Suit Gundam: The Witch from Mercury (Episode 7)
Mushikaburi-hime (Episode 7)
Urusei Yatsura (2022) (Episode 6)


----------



## SSMG (Nov 21, 2022)

New season of Bleach(ep1-6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 21, 2022)

Spy x Family P2 Episode 8
Urusei Yatsura (2022) Episode 6
Idolish 7: Third Beat! P2 Episode 8
Boku no Hero Academia S6 Episode 8
Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita Episode 9


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 21, 2022)

One Piece Episodes 973-974

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2022)

*Today:*


Bleach: Sennen Kessen-hen (Episode 7)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 3rd Season (Episode 7)
Shinmai Renkinjutsushi no Tenpo Keiei (Episode 8)


----------



## Yamato (Nov 22, 2022)

Bleach Thousand Year Blood War 7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 22, 2022)

4-nin wa sorezore Uso wo Tsuku Episodes 4-6 
Uchi no Shishou wa Shippo ga Nai Episodes 4-6


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 23, 2022)

Chainsaw Man - 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2022)

*Today:*


Chainsaw Man (Episode 7)
Shinobi no Ittoki (Episode 8)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 23, 2022)

One Piece Episodes 975-977


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 23, 2022)

Golden Kamuy S4 Episodes 4-6
Mob Psycho 100 III Episodes 4-6


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 23, 2022)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part 1 *- Episodes 15-18 *(re-watch)*


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 24, 2022)

Mob Psycho 100 III - 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2022)

*Today:*


Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute! (Episode 8)
Mob Psycho 100 III (Episode 8)
Tensei shitara Ken Deshita (Episode 8)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 24, 2022)

One Piece Episode 978


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 24, 2022)

Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! S2 Episodes 4-6
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S3 Episodes 4-6


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 24, 2022)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part 1 *- Episodes 19 and 20 *(re-watch)*


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 25, 2022)

Ninjala - 46


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2022)

*Today:*


Akiba Maid Sensou (Episode 8)
Mushikaburi-hime (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 25, 2022)

Do It Yourself!! Episodes 4-6
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman Episodes 4-6


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 25, 2022)

*Lupin the 3rd: Part 1 *- Episodes 21-23 *(re-watch end)*


----------



## Pineapples (Nov 25, 2022)

*Arknights: Prelude to Dawn* Episode 5
*Laid-Back Camp: The Movie
One Piece* Episode 1013


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 26, 2022)

Romantic Killer - 5
Cyberpunk Edgerunners - 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2022)

*Today:*

Arknights: Reimei Zensou (Episode 5)
Futoku no Guild (Episode 8)
Hoshi no Samidare (Episode 20)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 26, 2022)

Bocchi the Rock! Episodes 4-6
Tensei Shitara Ken Deshita Episodes 4-6


----------



## Pineapples (Nov 26, 2022)

*Bocchi the Rock!* Episode 8
*Boku no Hero Academia* Episode 122
*Legend of Mana -The Teardrop Crystal-* Episode 8
*My Master Has No Tail* Episode 9
*One Piece* Episode 1014
*Spy x Family* Episode 21
*Uzaki-chan Wants to Hang Out! Season 2* Episode 9
*Welcome to Demon School! Iruma-kun Season 3* Episode 8


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 26, 2022)

One Piece Episodes 979-980

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Nov 27, 2022)

Chainsaw Man - episode 7
Gundam: The Witch from Mercury - episode 7
Mob Psycho III - episodes 7 & 8
Muv-Luv Alternative 2 - episode 7
Pop Team Epic 2 - episode 8
Spy x Family 2 - episode 8


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 27, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 53
Raven of the Inner Palace - 9
Spy × Family - 21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2022)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita (Episode 10)
Bocchi the Rock! (Episode 8)
Boku no Hero Academia 6th Season (Episode 9)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Nazeka Tsuyoku Natta. (Episode 9)
Spy x Family Part 2 (Episode 9)
Utawarerumono: Futari no Hakuoro (Episode 23)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Double (Episode 9)
Yuusha Party wo Tsuihou sareta Beast Tamer, Saikyoushu no Nekomimi Shoujo to Deau (Episode 9)


----------



## Pineapples (Nov 27, 2022)

*Delicious Party Pretty Cure* Episode 37
*Digimon Ghost Game* Episode 53
*Futoku no Guild* Episode 8
*Mobile Suit Gundam: The Witch from Mercury* Episode 8
*More than a Married Couple, but Not Lovers.* Episode 8
*Peter Grill and the Philosopher's Time - Super Extra* Episode 7
*The Daily Life of the Immortal King Season 3* Episode 10
*The Little Lies We All Tell* Episode 7
*To Your Eternity Season 2* Episode 6
*Yowamushi Pedal: Limit Break* Episode 7


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 27, 2022)

Shinobi no Ittoki Episodes 4-6
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute! Episodes 4-6


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 27, 2022)

One Piece Episodes 981-982


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 28, 2022)

Boruto - 277
The Witch From Mercury - 8
Uncle from Another World - 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2022)

*Today:*

4-nin wa Sorezore Uso wo Tsuku (Episode 1-2)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Episode 8)
Mobile Suit Gundam: The Witch from Mercury (Episode 8)
Renai Flops (Episode 7)
Urusei Yatsura (2022) (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 28, 2022)

Fumetsu no Anata e S2 Episodes 4-6
Shinmai Renkinjutsushi no Tenpa Keiei Episodes 4-6


----------



## Pineapples (Nov 28, 2022)

*Doomsday with My Dog* Episode 43
*One Piece* Episode 1015
*Peter Grill and the Philosopher's Time - Super Extra* Episode 8
*Raven of the Inner Palace* Episode 9


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2022)

One Piece Episode 983

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 29, 2022)

Dallos - 1-4

Note: The first OVA ever released


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2022)

*Today:*

Bleach: Sennen Kessen-hen (Episode 8)
Shinmai Renkinjutsushi no Tenpo Keiei (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 29, 2022)

Spy x Family P2 Episode 9
Urusei Yatsura (2022) Episode 7
Idolish 7: Third Beat! P2 Episode 9
Boku no Hero Academia S6 Episode 9
Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita Episode 10


----------



## Pineapples (Nov 29, 2022)

*Chainsaw Man* Episode 8


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 30, 2022)

Chainsaw Man - 8


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 30, 2022)

One Piece Episode 984

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2022)

*Today:*

Chainsaw Man (Episode 8)
Shinobi no Ittoki (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 30, 2022)

Mobile Suit Gundam: The Witch from Mercury Episodes 7-8


----------



## Pineapples (Nov 30, 2022)

*Doomsday with My Dog* Episode 44
*Mob Psycho 100 III* Episode 9
*Reincarnated as a Sword* Episode 9


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 1, 2022)

Mob Psycho 100 III - 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2022)

*Today:*

Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute! (Episode 9)
Mob Psycho 100 III (Episode 9)
Tensei shitara Ken Deshita (Episode 9)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 1, 2022)

One Piece Episode 985


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 1, 2022)

Akiba Maid Sensou Episodes 4-6
Human Bug Daigaku Episodes 4-6


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 1, 2022)

*Akiba Maid War* Episode 9
*Bibliophile Princess* Episode 9
*Encouragement of Climb: Next Summit* Episode 6
*Urusei Yatsura* Episode 8


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 1, 2022)

Watched *Akiba Maid War* 9.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 1, 2022)

Spy Family 20


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 2, 2022)

Ninjala - 47
Stone Ocean - 25
Note: as mentioned from my previous post, not using Netflix sub


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2022)

*Today:*


Shuumatsu no Harem (Episode 6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 2, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game Episodes 49-52


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 2, 2022)

One Piece Episode 986


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 2, 2022)

*Do It Yourself!!* Episode 9
*Doomsday with My Dog* Episode 45
*Futoku no Guild* Episode 9
*The Human Crazy University* Episode 9


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 3, 2022)

Romantic Killer - 6
Cyberpunk Edgerunners - 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2022)

*Today:*

Arknights: Reimei Zensou (Episode 6)
Futoku no Guild (Episode 9)
Hoshi no Samidare (Episode 21)
Mushikaburi-hime (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 3, 2022)

Pokemon (2019) Episodes 128-133


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 3, 2022)

*Boku no Hero Academia* Episode 123
*JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Stone Ocean* Episode 25
*Legend of Mana -The Teardrop Crystal- *Episode 9
*My Master Has No Tail Episode *Episode 10
*Raven of the Inner Palace *Episode 10
*Spy x Family* Episode 22
*The Little Lies We All Tell* Episode 8
*Uzaki-chan Wants to Hang Out! Season 2 *Episode 10
*Welcome to Demon School! Iruma-kun Season 3 *Episode 9
*Yowamushi Pedal: Limit Break *Episode 8


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 3, 2022)

One Piece Episodes 987-988


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 4, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 54
Raven of the Inner Palace - 10
Spy × Family - 22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2022)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita (Episode 11)
Bocchi the Rock! (Episode 9)
Boku no Hero Academia 6th Season (Episode 10)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Nazeka Tsuyoku Natta. (Episode 10)
Spy x Family Part 2 (Episode 10)
Utawarerumono: Futari no Hakuoro (Episode 24)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Double (Episode 10)
Yuusha Party wo Tsuihou sareta Beast Tamer, Saikyoushu no Nekomimi Shoujo to Deau (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 4, 2022)

Renai Flops Episodes 7-8
Futoku no Guild Episodes 7-8


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 4, 2022)

*Bocchi the Rock!* Episode 9
*Delicious Party Pretty Cure* Episode 38
*Digimon Ghost Game* Episode 54
*Doomsday with My Dog* Episode 46
*JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Stone Ocean* Episode 26
*Mobile Suit Gundam: The Witch from Mercury* Episode 9
*More than a Married Couple, but Not Lovers.* Episode 9
*Peter Grill and the Philosopher's Time - Super Extra* Episode 9
*The Daily Life of the Immortal King Season 3* Episode 11
*To Your Eternity Season 2* Episode 7


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 4, 2022)

jujutsu kaisen ep 16


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 4, 2022)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episodes 73-75


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 5, 2022)

Boruto - 278
The Witch From Mercury - 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2022)

*Today:*

Akiba Maid Sensou (Episode 9)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Episode 9)
Mobile Suit Gundam: The Witch from Mercury (Episode 9)
Renai Flops (Episode 8)
Urusei Yatsura (2022) (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 5, 2022)

Blue Lock Episodes 7-8
Koukyuu no Karasu Episodes 7-8


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 5, 2022)

*JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Stone Ocean* Episode 27


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 5, 2022)

*Schools Days *- Episodes 5 and 6 *(re-watch)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2022)

*Today:*

Bleach: Sennen Kessen-hen (Episode 9)
Shinmai Renkinjutsushi no Tenpo Keiei (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 6, 2022)

Spy x Family P2 Episode 9
Urusei Yatsura (2022) Episode 7
Idolish 7: Third Beat! P2 Episode 9
Boku no Hero Academia S6 Episode 9
Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita Episode 10


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 6, 2022)

*Chainsaw Man* Episode 9
*JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Stone Ocean* Episode 28


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2022)

Watched *Isekai Ojisan* 8 and *Chainsaw Man* 9.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 6, 2022)

*School Days *- Episodes 7 and 8 *(re-watch)*


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 7, 2022)

Uncle from Another World - 9
Chainsaw Man - 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2022)

*Today:*

Chainsaw Man (Episode 9)
Shinobi no Ittoki (Episode 10)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 7, 2022)

One Piece Episode 989


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 7, 2022)

Shinobi no Ittoki Episodes 7-8
Akiba Maid Sensou Episodes 7-8


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 7, 2022)

hunter x hunter. episode 1. english sub is terrific to watch


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 7, 2022)

*Do It Yourself!!* Episode 10
*Mob Psycho 100 III* Episode 10
*Reincarnated as a Sword* Episode 10


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 7, 2022)

*School Days *- Episodes 9-12 *(re-watch end)*


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 8, 2022)

Mob Psycho 100 III - 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2022)

*Today:*

Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute! (Episode 10)
Mob Psycho 100 III (Episode 10)
Tensei shitara Ken Deshita (Episode 10)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 8, 2022)

One Piece Episode 990

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 8, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game Episode 53


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 8, 2022)

*Akiba Maid War* Episode 10
*Bibliophile Princess* Episode 10
*JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Stone Ocean* Episode 29
*Urusai Yatsura* Episode 9


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 9, 2022)

Ninjala - 48
Stone Ocean - 26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2022)

*Today:*

Akiba Maid Sensou (Episode 10)
Renai Flops (Episode 9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 9, 2022)

Mushikaburi-hime Episodes 7-8
Shinmai Renkinjutsushi no Tenpa Keiei Episodes 7-8


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 9, 2022)

*Encouragement of Climb: Next Summit* Episode 7
*Futoku no Guild* Episode 10
*JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Stone Ocean* Episode 30
*Legend of Mana -The Teardrop Crystal-* Episode 10


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 9, 2022)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 76

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 10, 2022)

Romantic Killer - 7
Cyberpunk Edgerunners - 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2022)

*Today:*

Arknights: Reimei Zensou (Episode 7)
Futoku no Guild (Episode 10)
Hoshi no Samidare (Episode 22)


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 10, 2022)

*Boku no Hero Academia* Episode 124
*Doomsday with My Dog* Episode 47
*JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Stone Ocean* Episode 31
*My Master Has No Tail* Episode 11
*Spy x Family* Episode 23
*Uzaki-chan Wants to Hang Out! Season 2* Episode 11
*Welcome to Demon School! Iruma-kun Season 3* Episode 10


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 10, 2022)

Renai Flops Episode 9
Futoku no Guild Episode 9


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 10, 2022)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episodes 77-78


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 11, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 55
Raven of the Inner Palace - 11
Spy × Family - 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2022)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Bocchi the Rock! (Episode 10)
Boku no Hero Academia 6th Season (Episode 11)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Nazeka Tsuyoku Natta. (Episode 11)
Spy x Family Part 2 (Episode 11)
Utawarerumono: Futari no Hakuoro (Episode 25)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Double (Episode 11)
Yuusha Party wo Tsuihou sareta Beast Tamer, Saikyoushu no Nekomimi Shoujo to Deau (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 11, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game Episode 54


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 12, 2022)

Boruto - 279
The Witch From Mercury - 10
Uncle from Another World - 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2022)

*Today:*

Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Episode 10)
Mobile Suit Gundam: The Witch from Mercury (Episode 10)
Mushikaburi-hime (Episode 10)
Urusei Yatsura (2022) (Episode 9)


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 12, 2022)

*Bocchi the Rock!* Episode 10
*Delicious Party Pretty Cure* Episode 39
*Digimon Ghost Game* Episode 55
*Doomsday with My Dog* Episode 48
*Mobile Suit Gundam: The Witch from Mercury* Episode 10
*Peter Grill and the Philosopher's Time - Super Extra* Episode 10
*The Daily Life in Lightime* Episode 15
*The Daily Life of the Immortal King Season 3* Episode 12 (_Complete_)
*The Little Lies We All Tell* Episode 9
*To Your Eternity Season 2* Episode 8


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 12, 2022)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 79

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2022)

*Today:*

Bleach: Sennen Kessen-hen (Episode 10)
Shinmai Renkinjutsushi no Tenpo Keiei (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 13, 2022)

Kidou Senshi Gundam: Suisei no Majo Episodes 9-10


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 13, 2022)

*Chainsaw Man* Episode 10
*More than a Married Couple, but Not Lovers.* Episode 10


----------



## Yamato (Dec 14, 2022)

Spy Family 21-23


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 14, 2022)

Chainsaw Man - 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2022)

*Today:*

Chainsaw Man (Episode 10)
Shinobi no Ittoki (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 14, 2022)

Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Nazeka Tsuyoku Natta Episodes 7-8
Yuusha Party wo Tsuihou sareta Beast Tamer, Saikyoushu no Nekomimi Shoujo to Deau Episodes 7-8


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 14, 2022)

*Do It Yourself!!* Episode 11
*JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Stone Ocean *Episode 32
*Mob Psycho 100 III *Episode 11
*Reincarnated as a Sword* Episode 11


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 15, 2022)

Mob Psycho 100 III - 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2022)

*Today:*

Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute! (Episode 11)
Mob Psycho 100 III (Episode 11)
Tensei shitara Ken Deshita (Episode 11)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 15, 2022)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 80


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 15, 2022)

Spy x Family P2 Episode 10
Urusei Yatsura (2022) Episode 8
Idolish 7: Third Beat! P2 Episode 10
Boku no Hero Academia S6 Episode 10
Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita Episode 11


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 15, 2022)

*Akiba Maid War* Episode 11
*Bibliophile Princess* Episode 11
*Futoku no Guild* Episode 11
*Urusei Yatsura* Episode 10


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 15, 2022)

Watched:

*Akiba Maid War* 11
*Mob Psycho III *11


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 16, 2022)

Ninjala - 49
Romantic Killer - 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2022)

*Today:*

Akiba Maid Sensou (Episode 11)
Renai Flops (Episode 10)


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Dec 16, 2022)

Mob psycho 100 s3 ep 11

Chainsawman ep 9,10


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 16, 2022)

Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Nazeka Tsuyoku Natta Episodes 9-10
Yuusha Party wo Tsuihou sareta Beast Tamer, Saikyoushu no Nekomimi Shoujo to Deau Episodes 9-10


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 16, 2022)

*Doomsday with My Dog* Episode 49
*JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Stone Ocean* Episode 33
*Legend of Mana -The Teardrop Crystal-* Episode 11
*Lupin Zero* Episode 1
*My Master Has No Tail* Episode 12


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 17, 2022)

Lupin 0 - 1-2
Stone Ocean - 27
Cyberpunk Edgerunners - 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2022)

*Today:*

Arknights: Reimei Zensou (Episode 8) *[/Complete]*
Futoku no Guild (Episode 11)
Hoshi no Samidare (Episode 23)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 17, 2022)

Renai Flops Episode 10
Futoku no Guild Episode 10


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 17, 2022)

*Bocchi the Rock!* Episode 11
*Boku no Hero Academia* Episode 125
*Doomsday with My Dog* Episode 50
*JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Stone Ocean* Episode 34
*Lupin Zero* Episode 2
*Raven of the Inner Palace* Episode 12
*The Little Lies We All Tell* Episode 10
*Uzaki-chan Wants to Hang Out! Season 2* Episode 12
*Welcome to Demon School! Iruma-kun Season 3* Episode 11
*Yowamushi Pedal: Limit Break* Episode 9


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 18, 2022)

*Digimon Ghost Game *- Episode 56


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2022)

*Today:*

Bocchi the Rock! (Episode 11)
Boku no Hero Academia 6th Season (Episode 12)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Nazeka Tsuyoku Natta. (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Spy x Family Part 2 (Episode 12)
Utawarerumono: Futari no Hakuoro (Episode 26)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Double (Episode 12)
Yuusha Party wo Tsuihou sareta Beast Tamer, Saikyoushu no Nekomimi Shoujo to Deau (Episode 12)


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 18, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 56
Raven of the Inner Palace - 12
Spy × Family - 24


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 18, 2022)

*Delicious Party Pretty Cure* Episode 40
*Digimon Ghost Game* Episode 56
*JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Stone Ocean* Episode 35
*More than a Married Couple, but Not Lovers.* Episode 11
*Peter Grill and the Philosopher's Time - Super Extra* Episode 11
*Spy x Family* Episode 24
*To Your Eternity Season 2* Episode 9


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 18, 2022)

Shinobi no Ittoki Episodes 9-10
Akiba Maid Sensou Episodes 9-10


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 18, 2022)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episodes 81-82

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 19, 2022)

Boruto - 280


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2022)

*Today:*

Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Episode 11)
Mushikaburi-hime (Episode 11)
Urusei Yatsura (2022) (Episode 10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 19, 2022)

Blue Lock Episodes 9-10
Koukyuu no Karasu Episodes 9-10


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 19, 2022)

*JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Stone Ocean* Episode 36


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 20, 2022)

Time of Eve MOVIE


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2022)

*Today:*

Bleach: Sennen Kessen-hen (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 20, 2022)

Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! S2 Episodes 7-8
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S3 Episodes 7-8


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 20, 2022)

*Chainsaw Man* Episode 11


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 20, 2022)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 83

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 21, 2022)

Bleach: Thousand-Year Blood War - 11
Note: only watch the flashback scenes

Uncle from Another World - 11
Chainsaw Man - 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2022)

*Today:*

Chainsaw Man (Episode 11)
Shinobi no Ittoki (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Shinmai Renkinjutsushi no Tenpo Keiei (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 21, 2022)

Fumetsu no Anata e S2 Episodes 7-8
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute! Episodes 7-8


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 21, 2022)

*Mob Psycho 100 III* Episode 12 (_Complete!_)
*Reincarnated as a Sword* Episode 12 (_Complete_)


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 21, 2022)

Finished * Mob Psycho 100 S3*
Watched *The Eminence in Shadow* 12


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 22, 2022)

Mob Psycho 100 III - 12 (The End)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2022)

*Today:*

Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute! (Episode 12)
Mob Psycho 100 III (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Tensei shitara Ken Deshita (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 22, 2022)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 84


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 22, 2022)

Spy x Family P2 Episode 11
Urusei Yatsura (2022) Episode 9
Idolish 7: Third Beat! P2 Episode 11
Boku no Hero Academia S6 Episode 11


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 22, 2022)

*Akiba Maid War* Episode 12 (_Complete_)
*Bibliophile Princess* Episode 12 (_Complete_)
*Futoku no Guild* Episode 12 (_Complete_)
*Urusei Yatsura* Episode 11


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 23, 2022)

Ninjala - 50
Romantic Killer - 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2022)

*Today:*

Akiba Maid Sensou (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Mushikaburi-hime (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 23, 2022)

4-nin wa sorezore Uso wo Tsuku Episodes 7-8
Uchi no Shishou wa Shippo ga Nai Episodes 7-8


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 23, 2022)

i'm sick with covid and self isolating for a few days

i've been watching "Kotaro Lives Alone" on netflix to cheer myself up.

it's so cute


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 23, 2022)

Berserk(2016) Episode 6


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 23, 2022)

*Doomsday with My Dog* Episode 51
*Lee's Detective Agency* Episode 1
*Legend of Mana -The Teardrop Crystal- *Episode 12 (_Complete_)
*My Master Has No Tail* Episode 13 (_Complete_)


----------



## Balrog (Dec 23, 2022)

Chainsaw Man


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 24, 2022)

Lupin 0 - 3
Stone Ocean - 28
Cyberpunk Edgerunners - 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2022)

*Today:*

Futoku no Guild (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Hoshi no Samidare (Episode 24) *[/Complete]*
Renai Flops (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 25, 2022)

Renai Flops Episode 11
Futoku no Guild Episode 11


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 25, 2022)

Digimon Ghost Game - 57
Raven of the Inner Palace - 13 (End of season 1)
Spy × Family - 25 (End of second half of season 1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2022)

*Today:*

Bocchi the Rock! (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Boku no Hero Academia 6th Season (Episode 13)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 3rd Season (Episode 12)
Spy x Family Part 2 (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Utawarerumono: Futari no Hakuoro (Episode 27-28) *[/Complete]*
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! Double (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Yuusha Party wo Tsuihou sareta Beast Tamer, Saikyoushu no Nekomimi Shoujo to Deau (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 26, 2022)

Boruto - 281
The Witch From Mercury - 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2022)

*Today:*

Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*
Mobile Suit Gundam: The Witch from Mercury (Episode 11)
Urusei Yatsura (2022) (Episode 11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 26, 2022)

4-nin wa sorezore Uso wo Tsuku Episodes 9-10
Uchi no Shishou wa Shippo ga Nai Episodes 9-10


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 27, 2022)

Bleach: Thousand-Year Blood War - 12
Note: flashback scene only

Romantic Killer - 10-12 (The End)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 27, 2022)

Berserk(2016) Episode 7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2022)

*Today:*

Bleach: Sennen Kessen-hen (Episode 12)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 27, 2022)

Blue Lock Episodes 11-12
Koukyuu no Karasu Episodes 11-12


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 28, 2022)

Your Lie in April - 1-3
Chainsaw Man - 12 (End of season 1)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 28, 2022)

Berserk(2016) Episode 8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 28, 2022)

Bleach Thousand Year Blood War 11 and 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2022)

*Today:*

Bleach: Sennen Kessen-hen (Episode 13) *[/Complete]*
Chainsaw Man (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 28, 2022)

Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! S2 Episodes 9-10
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S3 Episodes 9-10


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 29, 2022)

Your Lie in April - 4-6
Dragon Ball Super MOVIE꞉ Super Hero


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2022)

*Today:*

Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute! (Episode 13)
Renai Flops (Episode 12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 29, 2022)

Berserk(2016) Episode 9


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 29, 2022)

Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute! Episodes 9-10
Shinmai Renkinjutsushi no Tenpa Keiei Episodes 9-10


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 30, 2022)

Ninjala - 51
Your Lie in April - 7-9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2022)

*Today:*

Shuumatsu no Harem (Episode 7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 30, 2022)

Bocchi the Rock! Episodes 7-8
Tensei Shitara Ken Deshita Episodes 7-8


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 31, 2022)

Lupin 0 - 4
Stone Ocean - 29
Cyberpunk Edgerunners - 10 (end)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2022)

*Today:*

Shuumatsu no Harem (Episode 8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 31, 2022)

Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! S2 Episodes 11-12
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun S3 Episodes 11-12


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 1, 2023)

Your Lie in April - 10-12
Uncle from Another World - 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2023)

*Today:*


Blue Lock (Episode 1-7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 1, 2023)

Bocchi the Rock! Episodes 9-10
Tensei Shitara Ken Deshita Episodes 9-10


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 1, 2023)

*Char's Counterattack*
*One Piece: Red*
*Howl's Moving Castle*


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 1, 2023)

*A Silent Voice (film)*

Back from my hiatus with my 300th anime viewed.


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 2, 2023)

Your Lie in April - 13-15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2023)

*Today:*

Blue Lock (Episode 8-12)


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Jan 2, 2023)

Prison School, episodes 5 - 6


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 2, 2023)

Do It Yourself!! Episodes 7-8
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman Episodes 7-8


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 3, 2023)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episode 85

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 3, 2023)

Your Lie in April - 16-18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2023)

*Today:*

Ao Ashi (Episode 21-24) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 3, 2023)

Do It Yourself!! Episodes 9-10
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman Episodes 9-10


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 4, 2023)

Your Lie in April - 19-22 T_T The End T_T


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 4, 2023)

Berserk(2016) Episode 10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2023)

*Today:*


Ningen Fushin: Adventurers Who Don't Believe in Humanity Will Save the World (Episode 1)


----------



## Eros (Jan 4, 2023)

I got caught up on One Piece last night (1031-1045).


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 4, 2023)

Arknights Episodes 4-6


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 4, 2023)

*Bocchi the Rock!* Episode 12 (_Complete!_)
*Chainsaw Man *Episode 12 (_Complete!_)
*Lupin Zero *Episode 3
*Peter Grill and the Philosopher's Time: Super Extra* Episode 12 (_Complete_)


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 5, 2023)

Tomo-chan Is a Girl! - 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 5, 2023)

Berserk(2016) Episode 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2023)

*Today:*

Bungou Stray Dogs 4th Season (Episode 1)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute! (Episode 14)
Koori Zokusei Danshi to Cool na Douryou Joshi (Episode 1)
Tensei Oujo to Tensai Reijou no Mahou Kakumei (Episode 1)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!  (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 5, 2023)

Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute! Episodes 11-12
Yuusha Party wo Tsuihou sareta Beast Tamer, Saikyoushu no Nekomimi Shoujo to Deau Episodes 11-12


----------



## Sinoka (Friday at 2:12 AM)

Stone Ocean - 30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Friday at 5:59 AM)

*Today:*

Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka IV: Fuka Shou - Yakusai-hen (Episode 1)
Hyouken no Majutsushi ga Sekai wo Suberu (Episode 1)
Oniichan wa Oshimai! (Episode 1)
Spy Kyoushitsu (Episode 1)


----------



## Fang (Friday at 3:02 PM)

Fang said:


> Chainsaw Man - episode 7
> Gundam: The Witch from Mercury - episode 7
> Mob Psycho III - episodes 7 & 8
> Muv-Luv Alternative 2 - episode 7
> ...


Fell behind on this.

Completed all of Spy x Family 2/season 2.
Completed all of Pop Team Epic 2/season 2.
Completed all of Mob Psycho III/season 3.
Completed all of Chainsaw Man.
Completed all of Muv-Luv Alternative 2/season 2.
Completed all of Gundam: The Witch from Mercury.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Friday at 5:45 PM)

Spy x Family P2 Episode 12
Urusei Yatsura (2022) Episode 10
Idolish 7: Third Beat! P2 Episode 12
Boku no Hero Academia S6 Episode 12


----------



## Mysticreader (Friday at 9:16 PM)

Berserk(2016) Episode 12*(Complete)*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Saturday at 2:12 AM)

Lupin 0 - 5
Endo and Kobayashi Live! The Latest on Tsundere Villainess Lieselotte - 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Saturday at 5:58 AM)

*Today:*

Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Episode 1)
The Legend of Heroes: Sen no Kiseki - Northern War (Episode 1)
Tsundere Akuyaku Reijou Liselotte to Jikkyou no Endou-kun to Kaisetsu no Kobayashi-san (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Saturday at 3:37 PM)

Mob Psycho 100 III Episodes 7-8
Mushikaburi-hime Episodes 9-10


----------



## Mysticreader (Saturday at 9:33 PM)

Berserk(2017) Episode 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Sunday at 2:33 AM)

Digimon Ghost Game - 58

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sunday at 6:19 AM)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia 6th Season (Episode 14)
Ijiranaide, Nagatoro-san 2nd Attack (Episode 1)
Kaiko sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-dai) no Slow na Second Life (Episode 1)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun 3rd Season (Episode 13)
Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha: Shijou Saikyou no Maou no Shiso, Tensei shite Shison-tachi no Gakkou e Kayou II (Episode 1)
Otonari no Tenshi-sama ni Itsunomanika Dame Ningen ni Sareteita Ken (Episode 1)
Rougo ni Sonaete Isekai de 8-manmai no Kinka wo Tamemasu (Episode 1)
Saikyou Onmyouji no Isekai Tenseiki (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sunday at 5:13 PM)

Mob Psycho 100 III Episodes 9-10


----------



## Canute87 (Sunday at 5:41 PM)

jojo jolene's arc  3rd season episode 7....i think.


----------



## blakstealth (Sunday at 8:13 PM)

Watched:

*The Angel Next Door Spoils Me Rotten* 1
*The Magical Revolution of the Reincarnated Princess and the Genius Young Lady * 1
*Gundam Witch From Mercury* 12
*I Don't Wanna Get Hurt, So I'm Maxing Out My Defense* 1


----------



## Sinoka (Monday at 1:55 AM)

Boruto - 282
Mobile Suit Gundam: The Witch From Mercury - 12 (end of season 1)


----------



## Mysticreader (Monday at 5:18 AM)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken(2020) Episodes 86-88

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Monday at 6:26 AM)

*Today:*

Benriya Saitou-san, Isekai ni Iku (Episode 1)
Do it Yourself!! (Episode 1-3)
Kami-tachi ni Hirowareta Otoko 2nd Season (Episode 1)
Kyokou Suiri Season 2 (Episode 1)
Kidou Senshi Gundam: Suisei no Majo (Episode 12) *[/S1 Complete]*
Mou Ippon! (Episode 1)
Trigun Stampede (Episode 1)


----------



## Potato Salad (Monday at 4:29 PM)

Vinland Saga S2 ep 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Monday at 5:51 PM)

Bubble (Movie)
Jujutsu Kaisen 0 (Movie)


----------



## Sinoka (Tuesday at 2:35 AM)

HIGH CARD - 1
Vinland Saga - 25


----------



## Mysticreader (Tuesday at 5:23 AM)

Berserk(2017) Episode 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Tuesday at 6:05 AM)

*Today:*

Ayakashi Triangle (Episode 1)
Eiyuuou, Bu wo Kiwameru Tame Tenseisu: Soshite, Sekai Saikyou no Minarai Kishi? (Episode 1)
Vinland Saga S2 (Episode 1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Tuesday at 6:01 PM)

Renai Flops Episode 12 (Complete)
Futoku no Guild Episode 12 (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Yesterday at 4:29 AM)

Inu-Oh


----------



## Mysticreader (Yesterday at 5:35 AM)

Berserk(2017) Episode 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Yesterday at 6:04 AM)

*Today:*

Koori Zokusei Danshi to Cool na Douryou Joshi (Episode 2)
Kubo-san wa Mob wo Yurusanai  (Episode 1)
Ningen Fushin: Adventurers Who Don't Believe in Humanity Will Save the World (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Yesterday at 9:49 AM)

Urusei Yatsura (2022) Episode 11
Idolish 7: Third Beat! P2 Episode 13
Spy x Family P2 Episode 13 (Complete)
Boku no Hero Academia S6 Episode 13
Akuyaku Reijou nanode Last Boss wo Kattemimashita Episode 12  (Complete)


----------



## Sinoka (Today at 3:13 AM)

Tomo-chan Is a Girl! - 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Today at 6:06 AM)

*Today:*

Bungou Stray Dogs 4th Season (Episode 2)
Ijiranaide, Nagatoro-san 2nd Attack (Episode 2)
Itai no wa Iya nano de Bougyoryoku ni Kyokufuri Shitai to Omoimasu. 2  (Episode 1)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute! (Episode 15)
Tensei Oujo to Tensai Reijou no Mahou Kakumei (Episode 2)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Episode 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Today at 7:11 AM)

Koukyuu no Karasu Episode 13 (Complete)
Yuusha Party wo Tsuihou sareta Beast Tamer, Saikyoushu no Nekomimi Shoujo to Deau Episode 13 (Complete)


----------



## Mysticreader (Today at 9:12 AM)

Berserk(2017) Episode 4


----------



## Fang (Today at 10:25 AM)

NieR: Automata Ver1.1a: episode 01
Vinland Saga 2: episode 01
Maou Gakuin Futekigousha 2: episode 01


----------

